# The joys of rust hunting



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*

So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.

The first shop we stopped in I saw a reliant scroll saw. It was marked $50 and looked in good shape. I asked if we could plug it in and turn it on. Sure was the reply, you want a price first. Well, its marked $50 I said. Oh, thats what I paid for it. So needless to say, it was more than I needed a scroll saw. At this point I'm thinking the day was going to be a pretty big bust.

Next shop was better. I looked a t a few planes and some tools when my wife said, "hey, there are some planes over here". As i walked up I was drawn to this particular plane. Is that a Number 2? I picked it up. And I picked it up just as you see it.










I then looked to see if it was really a #2.










So now my heart is starting to pump a little faster. Really, I found a Stanley #2 in a consignment shop?
How much can it be? I very slowly turned over the price tag. $28. No way I thought. I just stood and stared. I was almost afraid to move. Of course, as the saying goes, if it seems to good to be true, it probably is. So I now turned the plane over.










For $28 I bought it anyhow. It will work fine as a user and I could part it out (not that I ever would) and get my money back.

As we're driving home we stumble on a guy selling antiques out of his garage. We stop and started to look around. He had several Stanley plane but the prices were retail, and maybe a little more. I picked up this bedrock 605. It wasn't marked but figured based on the other prices it would be out of my price range. He was chatting with my wife so I decided to ask. $50










Well, I couldn't pass that up. It's a sweetheart in almost perfect shape except for a few paint spatters. This one will definitely just get a good cleaning and sharpening. No restore needed.










After some other searching, I picked up this nice Stanley knuckle plane. I thought it was an #18, but it doesn't have an adjustment knob. It's got an adjustable mouth like an 18, but no knob. Its in really good shape and it was $10.

















And finally I wanted a few more calipers for working on the lathe, b ut for $60, I bought the whole lot.

Total take on the day:


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


the #2 is probably a chinese fake, why don't you send it to me and I'll dispose of it for you….seriously nice finds!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Nice haul. The 605 looks to be a gem. On the block plane, I would guess the lever is missing. You should be able to find a replacement from a parts plane or such.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Wayne, that was my first thought. If that's the case I don't understand how it goes on. It doesn't have a hole like all of the others.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Actually my guess is that it is an early 9 1/2 with a #18 lever cap on it. I spent some time looking on blood and gore….

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan2.htm

What you think?


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Great finds Don!!!! about that block plane, it got an adjustment brass nut in the back i really think its an 18,
but it is missing that little brass slider at the front knob. Like you see on this pic!!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


There are pictures of a #15 where the nose looks like that. So I am guessing early 9 1/2, 15 or similar with a #18 knuckle joint lever cap…

You might want to measure the plane and check it against B&G.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Excellent haul. Did I mention I hate you?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Wayne, you could be right. I went back out to the shop and the parts from my 9 1/2 are interchangeable and look similar. My 9 1/2 is a bit newer I think, but it could be it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


So now i need to find an 18 with a 9 1/2 lever cap. He did mention something about fooling the rookie tool collectors.

Charlie, Charlie, Charlie. Here I thought we were friends.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Don i dont know where you go to find all these great tools but i live somewhat close to you and all i find is chisel with plastic handle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


I would just clean it, sharpen and use as is. I prefer the knuckle block planes. My favorite is the #65…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Charlie. Next weekend we're headed to Round Lake, real close to you. Today it was Whitehall and Fair Haven way. I'll send the names of the shops if your interested. Be glad to give you a list of the spots I typically hit. The ones today were new to me.

And Wayne, that was my plan all along. Thanks…......


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


what a great find


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


You sure know how to find them. Great haul !


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


I realy must get out more often..

;-)'


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Yes im interested for sure!!! ti bad wont be around for the round lake show but good luck !!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Here is where I found the #2.
Memory Lane Antiques & Collectibles
Street: 10120 State Route 4
Whitehall, ny 12887-3614
There is another indoor flee market within walking distance of this. Its where I seen the scroll saw, I just don't rememebr the name.

The chisel in the picture I found here (It was $15)
http://www.fortannantiques.com/

If you don't follow this regular show its a must. Its right in Round lake. Very large, lots of tools, some expensive some not. It where I bought my 604.
http://www.allmanpromotions.com/antiqueshows/roundlake.htm

This one is held every weekend. Its one of our favorites. Holiday weekends are better, but we go once in a while. It will be a bit farther for you, but it would be worth the trip I think, if you like flee markets.
http://www.visitvermont.com/go/wilmington-antique-and-flea-market-inc
There is also 2 antique shops within site of this location. One is called Lulu's, but its literal a couple hundred yard up the road. Its 2 side by side in the same building. I usually pick up old parts planes in one.

When we go to wilmington we almost always hit this one. It would be a long drive for you, but if you ever go for a weekend I would plan a trip here. Holiday weekends are buy far the best. I've picked up several planes here, never over $10. I've found several other tools here, my hand grinder, a nice belt sander, some plane parts, etc.

http://www.innbrattleboro.com/newfane-vermont-flea-market

I was mistaken about Round Lake this weekend. But there is one in Balston Lake within the next few weekend.
September 25: New York, Ballston Lake; Lakeside Farm Antique Show. At Lakeside Farm. Lake Road, Junction of Lake Road & Schauber Road. 9am-4pm. For information, 518-399-2034 or email [email protected]


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Nice Haul !!!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool finds for the day (The stanley #2 story)*
> 
> So i spent all day yesterday (Saturday) in airports and on airplanes getting home from Seattle. We had plans to go to a large flee market that was a little over a 2 hour drive from home. I was pleased when my wife recommended we stay closer to home.
> 
> ...


Nice scores Don. The 18 is one of my favorite planes, it's so comfortable.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Winter time rust hunt.*

So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.










Between the show and a few shops around, it was a decent day.










I found a nice type 3 Stanley #9 1/2.




























I couldn't resist this set of chamfer guides. I've never seen any like them and I can't find any information on them.





































A Stanley #5 1/4
A Stanley #7
A very reasonable Hock 2" cutter
A #53 spoke shave
A set of #45 cutters and rods
The Stanley #220 seen with the chamfer guides
And some miss stuff.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a set of chamfer guides for the hand plane before. The spokeshave looks to be in pretty good condition and that Hock blade looks brand new. Nice gets.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Nice little haul Don, those chamfer guides are an interesting find. Good pickup on the No 9 1/2, I've been on the look out for more block planes and marking gauges but have had little luck so far. Glad to see these found a good home!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


You're a master hunter Don. Nice work, congratulations. The chamfer guides are very interesting; have you tested them yet?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Don, I always thought those chamfer guides were for draw knives only? Never occurred to me to use them on a plane, good eye!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Oh that chamfer guide is cool!


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


The coffin plane is one of my favorites. The way the sides swoop down gracefully and the stippling on the cap with a French curly design on the bottom. Pure art! Reminds me of how cursive handwriting use to look.

I would guess someone painted it red at one time. Are you going to restore it? seems like a good candidate for it.

I have never seen those chamfer guides….they gotta be worth 50 - 100.00, I'll bet.

Nice day indeed!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


chamfer guides were for draw knives only

interesting. You could be right. I'll need some more research. I paid $40 for them. Probably not a deal but I've never seen a set.

Mark, I think the 9 1/2 was painted as well, but I don't think I'm going to restore it.

Tony, will try the guides today. They will stay in my shop on a plane if they work. If not they will go to the collection.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Neat haul Don! Wish I could shadow you both and learn how to spot these kinds of things! May just have to try the flea market close to home and see if I can come up with anything workable


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Rhybeka, good luck and let us know what you find. I always walk through twice. I didn't see the chamfer guides the first time around. My wife helps as well. She sees a lot I miss.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Another great lot of goodies, Don! Congrats on the Type3 stanley block!

I hope the chamfer guides fit a plane, or can be modded!

PM coming your way…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Don, check the Lee Valley lists, they're selling a 'modern" version of those guides. The rod they're on may
have been just to keep the pair together / (like I wish had been done for the one Stanley trammel point I have :-(
And very nice haul !


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...





















http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=58664&cat=1,230,41182


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Mine doesn't have the lip.










And has the cross bar. Interesting….......


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


I did find another reference.

PAT'D JULY 19, 1887 on a set of drawknife chamfer guides with graduated keeper bar. Nickel plated. Has two sets of screw holes to accommodate various drawknives. Good+. ($55-110).


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Don, I'm looking forward to a blog on using them. I've been looking for something like those for a while.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Damn Don, that's what I'm talking' about! Let us know how they do in the long run. AND if they don't work out for ya, cal me! :0)>


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


OK the guides did me in. WOW


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Winter time rust hunt.*
> 
> So my wife and I took a ride to the Syracuse fairgrounds for an indoor flea market. Most of the stuff was grossly over priced, but a few gems were discovered.
> 
> ...


Love those chamfer guides!
Looks like a good hunt.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*

finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.










My first find is my favorite. As you may know, I've started a healthy admiration for Sargent bench planes. My goal was to obtain a #400 series in every size type 3 or older. This was the last one I needed to complete that set. A beautiful type 2 #424. All period correct as well, including the cutter.




























next up is an item that has nothing to do with hand planes. A fully functional hand operated drill press. I've wanted one of these for a while, but they usually tote a price tag in the hundreds, so its never fit the bill. When the vendor said $50, I didn't even dicker.










Finally a reasonably priced #203.










A Stanley type 3 #35. This has seen better days, and will never be a user again, but after showing the vendor the shortcomings of the old girl, we came to a reasonable offer.










And since I've completed the #400 bench plane series, and these were there, well priced and in decent shape, we might as well head down a new road with a new set of goals. How about all Sargent Transitionals. Also, twisted lat or older.





































A few others, a couple nice user #4's, a restorable Simmons, and an Eagle label Stanley level that I'm pretty sure is made from oak.

A good day to be a "collector, restorer, and a typical rust hunter."


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Don, that drill and the 203 have been on my short list for years. Great snag.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Don. I would love to have a post drill, but just don't have room right now. As a result, I've had to pass up several that were complete and priced in the $40-$60 range.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Very nice haul, Don!


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Looks great Don! That Jointer plane looks amazing. Your post is getting me ready for the big tool auction today. An entire estate's worth of antique tools are getting auctioned off in Denver. I'm selling my 1850's cabinet maker's tool chest in the auction (the one in my profile picture). I have it loaded in the car and it looks like I'm getting ready for an Umpa Lumpa funeral!

You'll love that post drill. I have a 1910 Champion Blower and Forge post drill that is in great shape. I can't mount it to the wall where I'm living, so I plan to make a post stand for it.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Walden, do you have a listing link you could post for the Denver auction? Would love to head down to it


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Hi Brad. I just sent you a PM. Hope to see you there.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Don, you lucky dog. Sure wish I had rust hunting opportunities like that here.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Nice, Don. Congrats on to of your quest items


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Sargents scare me. That's all I'd need, to start going after another brand-specific quest! I have entertained the idea of an all-type *Union* metallic and transitional set, I'm off to a good start there, and possibly filling out my collection of *Ohio*s. Sargents are pretty scarce here in the tundras.

Best of luck to you, sir! Oh, and tell us what you need to fill out your Sargent trannies collection!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Don, always jealous of your epic hauls (especially THE epic haul) awesome scores you picked up first time out this season!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Wow sweet score. Cant wait to see the drill press restored


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


...and a spirit level I see. Is that the one you're going to butcher to see how the vials are fitted? Nice haul Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


No butchering of that one Andy. It's in nice condition.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Nice score. I thought when i saw your wife with the level it was hers.

I did like that sargent. I ALMOST brought it home. I love that drill. Can't wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the lovely Sargent planes, and that hand dril press…awesome score!

Damn, DonW is after all the old trannies, too! Most of mine appear to be Type1's…guess I better hurry and grab the lil 3407 next time I see one! LOL.

Hey Don, any interest in looking for extra original Sargent transitional lever caps while you're out with the wife? I've got a few in the '14 to '18" range that have Stanley caps…really bothers me!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Congrats on completing your Sargent goal.

That drill press is wonderful.

Thanks Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


I'll keep my eye's open Terry.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Its Spring. First 2014 Antique show*
> 
> finally proof that the long winter is over. Our first local flea market of 2014. Maybe not one of my best days, but definitely not my worst either. We had some fun, some sun, some rain, and just good old spring weather.
> 
> ...


Don, you already have a wonderful collection of planes and these are certainly going to improve it. What a great find.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Show off your latest find(s)*

I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.










A 12 1/2 base with a Sargent #42 like new cutter



















A type 2 Sargent 307










A cool infill (rosewood and steel)










And a Sargent made 3409 branded as Marshall Wells Hardware. (I need to research this a little more)


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Let me be the first to say YOU SUCK , I got vilch this weekend.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, thanks Don, now I know where that Zenith plane blade I have is from and a couple other things with the same mark AND…where the number three size plane that was my grandfathers came from, it's a Northern King..just never got around to following up on the marks.
Oh, and I got nadda this week either..


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Don! Love the 307, and that infill…

You want some H.Mahogany for that 12 1/2? 

Been dreaming of rust hunting…but got enough rusty Agricultural crap around the place already! Cannot wait to leave the South…


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don you are the king of rust hunting


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some kool stuff added to the pile this week:

*Millers Falls *#248 Push-Drill/Driver swapped for a Proto tool box

*Bedrock* #605

*Union* #30 Transitional

*Emmerlich ECE *Euro plane From a Mennonite Thrift store

*Stanley* Liberty Bell #122




























Hey, *Don*... Are we supposed to divulge the prices paid?

Oh, yeah… the *Dunlap* #3 and *Stanley* #120, That arrived earlier in the week without any packaging material….


----------



## mike1950 (Jun 23, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$10 12" walker turner bandsaw! Garage sale runs


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Geeze Mike that's a big YOU SUCK !!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*poopiekatI* I thought I posted this earlier. Prices are up to you. I picked up a nice #122 as well. I paid about $20 for mine.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Mike. Beautiful W-T bandsaw, and a gigantic "you suck" for dropping only a Hamilton for it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


+1 on the you suck Mike!! The motor is a monster. I love It!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked these up over the last couple of weeks…


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I finally got to have a few quick rust hunts over the last few weeks. Found a Canadian made Stanley No 4 with a rusty SW iron, a No 6, and what I think is a type 12 No 7. Also picked up a Stanley Everlasing chisel with SW markings on it.

The planes…










No 4: $5



















Paid $25 for the No 6. More pics to come later.

A few details of the No 7…










If you look close, you might be able to just make out the point of the heart logo…



















Iron seems to be bent  Can that be fixed by a n00b like me or should I replace it? Also, it only measures 2 1/4, possibly the original was replaced by an iron from an old 5 1/2?




























Tote needs some love…










Was $35 too much to pay for that?

Here's the chisel…$15


----------



## fmarabate (May 15, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I picked this up a couple of weeks ago for $120.00. As far as I can tell it has never been used. Now if I could only find some time to play with it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Vintage Brass side rebate planes for L & R hand use ( Pair ).








Could not resist these handmade tools, they are so beautiful.
Now I need to set them up, so they can become usefull also. ;-)
Life is too short for ugly tools.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


those side rebates are sweet!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


;-) Thanks Don.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I stopped off at a 'car boot sale' / flea market in North Yorkshire a couple of weeks ago & got this mixed lot for £5.33 GBP … less than $9 ! What looks like a chisel is a sweet little carving gouge.
Will I ever need a plasterer's miniature float Mmmm?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


5,33 that must be buy of the year!
Congrat.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


After looking for over a year for a replacement sole for a Stanley 4 1/2, one arrived for $10!! So the old 4 1/2 with the cracked cheek will lounge in the 'junk yard', it being the donor to the rusty new acquisition now. That cracked cheek will be my first MIG plane repair…if I ever find a good deal on one!

That same day this week I found a nice 2-patent Stanley 4 1/2 at a thrift store… $35, almost ready to go as is. I'm happy, two 4 1/2s in a single week!! So, I'm up around seven of 'em now, they're an interesting plane! Note the variations in the front knob.. Gotta hit the books again…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two patents behind the frog and NO frog adjustment screw would indicate a type 9.

The rusty one has a high knob and a small cutter adjustment knob. something's amiss?

Wait! Did you say 7 of them?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup the Kat said SEVEN..
that's not a curator..that's a HOARDER !

;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


7!smiles.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Okay, here's my brood of 4 1/2s…Some Stanleys, a Record, a "Rae" (I need research on that one, but 'Rae' planes are turning up in my neck of the woods)... and my trusty 604 1/2 that needs a hot-stick on the cheek. Hope the 604 1/2 qualifies, *Glen*!
Yes, *Don* you eagle-eye, I'd already put my junkyard donor parts onto a 'Made in Canada' 4 1/2, that's what you see there, 2nd from right. I really want to repair the original sole and make it right. 
I haven't run them thru PTAMPIA yet…when it's their turn for electrolysis, I'll type em, but you're probably right about the mish-mosh… I prefer to get them true to their era and type. It will happen!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


We'll call it so-so day at Round Lake.










The #607 was a decent price. Not cheap, but cheaper then ebay. The #78 is a complete sargent made craftsman which needs some love, and the 120 was $4, so I couldn't leave it.










The box had these 3 braces in it










Both of the 6" are Millers falls. Possibly a #24 and a 34 or 34A.

less then a minute each on the wire wheel to find a maker shows they will clean up great.










The last one is a Lancaster Machine & Knife Works - Lancaster, NY
This and this is all I've found so far.

The egg beater was also in the box. It has a German stamp, and that's all I see so far.

The box looks to have close to a complete set of bits.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


From a Flea Market today, these came home with me:




























About $85, all told!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Auction find, so excited!










.
.
.
.
Don't worry, it's made of wood. ;-)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty - Is there anything on the back of it? Is that a hole in the middle? Was it a clock at some point? Seems strange to paint a woodland scene on wood and cut the edges to resemble a saw blade. Nice to hang on the wall though and at least you won't experience any guilt since its made of wood.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice to hang on the wall though and at least you won't experience any guilt since its made of wood.

definitely don't try putting it on your table saw!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No guilt? Really? :-D


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I see i have someone competing for #4 1/2 sizes as well? haha.

Love the little biggers too, or big buggers?

I just restored one last week and have another on the way..

11? I think…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, lateralus, just let me know if I'm getting in your way. There's probably enough 4 1/2s out there that we can all bring 'em home as we find 'em!
Hmmm.. eleven? I'm going to have to work harder!! Just kidding! They are a great plane to use and to own!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Damn it Don Ill never catch up with you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, I did reply to comments on the sawblade but now don't see them…

If the scene on the blade was background to a clock, there's not evidence of it on the backside of the piece.

And,

Wouldn't it be cool to try that blade out on a tablesaw? It'd be a real, "Hey Bubba! Watch This!" moment. Right before Darwin showed up, of course.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little knowledge is dangerous. Even less knowledge can be downright catastrophic. That said, I'm aware that I know nearly nothing. I do know the shoulder plane I snagged could feasibly buy me a get out of jail free card on the rest of today's get.










First, this miller falls (#12?) drill with the chest plate. The chuck is that of a brace. Don't know the right term for this beast, but next to a post drill, one of my wants. Andrew Jackson.










Next up, a draw knife in reasonable condition. There is something stamped, but I can't make it out, even after a bit of steel wool. Alexander Hamilton.










Then, the one I feel was worthy of the trip, a Stanley #92 shoulder plane. A bit of surface rust, but I already have feelings for her. Andrew Jackson.










Then… One I probably should have left. Honestly, I am not sure what this plane is intended for, but everyone else seems to have one, so naturally, I wanted one too. This Stanley #78 is the rustiest hunk of steel I have ever actually brought into my home. Feel free to be brutal here, because I even gave the guy an Honest Abe Lincoln for it.










So in review; Andy + Alex + Andy + Abe = 55 Federal Reserve Notes

Rate the sucker.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dammit, Bucket! NOW, I want a 78!
I think it's a combo rabbet plane and bull nose plane?
Doesn't matter, you have one now…
LOL


----------



## fmarabate (May 15, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, the 78 is a Fillister/Rabbit/Bullnose. You are missing the depth stop and fence, and possibly the nicker. I cannot tell from the picture if it is there or not. There are many of these on ebay and most are missing these parts. Apparently, most people removed the parts to do some task and then never put them back on.

I just won a complete one on ebay last night. I really just wanted the depth stop that I was missing on one that I already owned, but the few people that were just selling the depth stop wanted as much as I got a complete plane for.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You did pretty good, Bucket.

78's are good for making rabbets (rebates for our Canadian and UK cousins) and not much else-the bullnose blade spot might as well not be there as far as I'm concerned. You'll need to find a depth stop and fence to make full use of it, however. I use mine quite a bit, though it is a newer model with depth adjuster lever-you'll have to use a plane hammer.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've got a Sargent made Craftsman for sale if anybody is looking for one. I thought it was complete when I bought it but its missing the nicker. I almost never use my #78 (there's a sales pitch for you) I'm not sure why, I just always found something better.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love me some #78…


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty… I like the way you speak. A picture says a thousand words.

Thanks for the responses, men. I knew I hadn't won the lotto or anything, and was even concerned that my zeal got the better of me. Sounds like I got a fair bargain as did the seller. Fair is good enough. Every deal won't be at pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bucket, I say you got the #92 at half price and the rest of the haul was Free… You done good!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How about this?










The LSS Co is LS Starret. It's on this 12" cast iron level:


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


cowtown Eric loves rust hunting, just being another tool junky!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love the old cast levels Smitty. I know nothing about them value wise though.

So much to learn.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, my daughter gave me this one last year









She found it !


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ That's the same!

Ditto on not knowing values, Don, ebay says north of $50 is possible, but a very soft market. So, basically zilch. But I like it.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love the cast levels…too much!

Smitty that raised panel is pretty sweet…you made that with a 78 and a smoother? Awesome…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, just a #78. It's an early 'skillbuilding' blog i did on ljs. I'd link but i'm on my phone…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^very awesome…will look it up!
Thanks!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Here's a *"Talco"* plane, made in England. My latest addition to the corral. It's a #5, and I photographed it next to my other Talco plane, a #4. Now I can turn a knob for the #4 based on a pattern, finally! Gotta get the cap lever corrected too, hoping a Stanley would be an identical fit, but who knows. These both will clean up nicely; I really like British planes, but it's probably just the novelty of them that I can't resist.










And, one more thing today, a common 10" Stanley turn-arounder, with slotted screw bit. There's nothing as gratifying as driving flat-head slotted screws into woodwork with one of these rigs.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Next time I clean a rusty plane. I wear some rubber gloves. I could scrub another hour and not get these mitts clean. 

So anywhoo, I did some cleaning.





































The 78 required the most elbow grease, has pitting in the sole, and on the iron. I have learned that any pitting, no matter how slight, on the back of the iron will not allow for a proper edge. Good enough isn't good enough. I had to do quit a bit of work there. Perhaps I should have cleaned the body better, but it seems usable as is now. The nicker is present, (I think? A little clover looking piece of steel attached to the body with a small screw?) but as previously noted, no guide.

The 92 was easy enough. It seemed like I cleaned quite a while, and didn't make much progress, but once I saw the before picture, I realized I cleaned quite a bit. Iron just had a bit of surface rust, but honed up easily.

Draw knife? Not much to say there. The Miller Falls Chest Drill is already in good working order, but could use a bit of gentle cleaning. Another day.

I'm realizing that tool rehabbing is labor intensive. One might be better served to earn money with that time spent, and buy refurbed vintage, or new planes. Atsa lotsa work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, you've described the #78's nicker!

Nice job on those tools, Bucket. Real nice indeed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


todays finds

A few pieces of mahogany, a yankee 2101, a gage #4, broke but $5, A sargent 409 in excellent shape, A Record #3, w wood bodied rabbet (with a nicker) and a Sargent Tranny, and a printing from 1992 of the History of Eagle Square.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Im deficient in my rust intake. These finds are starting to give me the shakes. Great stuff all around fellas.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don is the master. I'd like to blame geography, but it is most certainly due to his years of study and diligent hunting.

I'm finding myself romancing the rust. Must. Hold. Back.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds there, Don! I especially like the Eagle Square literature! I've search high and low for a wooden bodied skew rabbet plane with nicker, and never found one. But I've got a #10 now which seems to do the job well.

Here's my meager finds this week, from a show and in the mail:



















from Left…a* Rapier #450*, like a $ 1/2 size, I really like Rapier planes, can't wait to take this one for a spin.

Next: A* Stanley #5*, two patent dates, this one has an old Marples cutter (with the 3-flowers logo), and a Stanley whale tail Lever cap that got switched out before the photo.

A *Sargent *trannie, with a 'Union' cutter.

I'll be tracking down the correct parts for the last two planes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a *Rapier* for real.

Sargent tranny cutters are pretty hard to find. But you'll need to find a Union plane to


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


True enough,* Don*!
Seems like most, if not all of my Union trannies have missing or incorrect parts, so I'll come out ahead one way or the other.

I'd thought that Rapiers were imported into Canada, but not the USA. That would be the easy explanation, because even a lot of Stanleys that I pick up locally were made in Canada, and are not ever absolutely true to *Type *by anybody's account. However, I think most of my Rapiers are eBay purchases from the US, so go figure!

They really are a husky, well built plane with cutters that take an edge quite well. I really have no knowledge about the background story on the Rapier brand, I'm embarrassed to say.

*[Edit:]* I believe that although "Rapier" has not been on the scene for as many years as Stanley, there undoubtedly was a rise and fall in the overall quality that mirrored the same diminishing of quality over the years, same as Stanley and other plane makers. Rapiers with that ugly non-plated 'slab' lever cap are not as good as the earlier ones with the plated lever cap, ala Stanley.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don:* I started a thread in the "Hand Tools" forum for Rapier planes, for anyone who's interested.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62108


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Warning*, explicit photo coming…

Yesterday, I received Another pre-opened package from good ole USPS…










Actually, DonW shipped it with a board on top and bottom of the box, but somehow, my mail carrier managed to crush the box until the cardboard sides blew out! I just handed the box BACK to him with a few choice words not meant for this Forum 25 minutes ago!

Luckily the beauties inside were fine (thanks Don!)










A Type5 Stanley No.3 for my collection, and a lovely old Sargent 408 to help me start a new collection. LOL. Both are in the usual state of Donification…meaning superb! And, Don, the bead at the base of the Cocobolo knob looks very professional in person. Nice job!

And, Don also included a nearly full-set of auger bits! Wow, Don, how did you know I've been shopping for these lately on kneeBay, but keep getting sniped?










Feels like Christmas in July.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, two great planes from the Master himself!
And those bits…having a good set of matched bits… priceless!
I've so far resisted the urge to collect Sargent planes, except for a crusty few that I snagged at flea markets unaware of the brand when I bought them…. Sargent is a gateway drug, fer sure!
Locally, somebody is selling a vintage genuine Sargent framing square….but he wants $60 for it. I can't seem to get it off my mind. And I'm sure the Sargent commercial door locks and brass hardware I have is the same Sargent.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


 And I'm sure the Sargent commercial door locks and brass hardware I have is the same Sargent.

Not only is it the same company, its still making the locks today.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My saw vise is a Sargent.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Buckethead-
I know I'm coming late to the party but…Even at 400% zoom I couldn't read the markings on your drawknife. And what size is it?
Thanks, 
chuck


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chuck, that drawknife is 9" (I think… There is a 9 right on it.) The sharp edge measures just north of nine inches, and the outside dimensions handle to handle are just a hair under 16".

I zoomed in, then even tried the stencil trick just now, but I can't make it out. A couple close ups:



















The stencil:


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my rust hunting lot for the day. I've been looking for a saw retoother, and most of the overpriced ones I've seen come without the carriers and ratchet bars. So when I found these carriers at 5 bucks apiece, I grabbed them. If during your travels anyone finds a decently priced retoother, ratchet bars, or the little gauges for positioning saws on the carriers, please let me know.










Also, if anyone knows what this tool is, please tell me. It's marked on both sides The Tobrin Tool Co. Made In Plantsville Conn USA. It's not a screwdriver or a chisel, though it has some of the characteristics of each. The blade is heavy, rounded on the edges, and tapers in thickness. Maybe it's some kind of scraper. Perhaps a gasket scraper?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ye olde double poste.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob… I recently bought some junk from a guy who said this was a tooth setter. (I think this was it. It may be a different item visible in the linked CL ad below.) He was asking $30.










Apologies for the poor image quality.

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/atq/4522390907.html

You could call him if you like, and he may be able to provide more details. He seemed to have some knowledge from an antiques perspective, but not so much from a woodworker's perspective.

If you want it, let me know. Be happy to help, and I don't need to make any money. I'd be happy to see a saw restoration guru putting it to use.

He called this a saw vise. Asked $40 for it. Posting just in case you want to have a gander.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bucket - The second pic is definitely a saw vise. I don't need another one, and his price is a little high. I'm not sure what the first pic is. Doesn't look like any saw set that I'm familiar with, nor do I see one in any of the other pics. The pics are kinda small though, so there could be one hiding in there somewhere. Looks like he had a good selection of planes. Did you buy any tools from him? Sure appreciate the offer of help.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I bought a couple planes, a couple saws, a miter box and a chest drill(?). (Wait… Nope… Drill came from another guy)

His stuff was outside. Seriously. Outside, uncovered. Just like you see it.

He kept his saw assortment in a shed. Planes weren't worth taking for free, IMO. Well, maybe for parts.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not a bad day
Later Millers falls #14 
Late Sargent Type 8 #414 
Maroon Stanley #4 
Parts #5, broken frog and cap
Stanley #5 $15
Victor #4 
Type 11 #3,
Stanley #4
Stanley #5
Stanley #4 missing cap and cutter

Edward Hahn #5 *
Bit brace I need to research or clean up to tell what it is.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Don. You are the pied piper of vintage tools.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, you are going to have to start SHARING !
Momma said…and Steph cried…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


sure Glen. You can come to my shop and play with my toys (errr tools) anytime!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*The Ballad of Don Wilwol*
(To the tune of the Beverly Hillbillies theme)

Come and listen to my story 'bout a man named Don
A vintage tool collector who just keeps on keepin' on
Planes are his game and he's got a lot, you see
When you see 'em they impress with their sheer variety.

They're old tools…Stanleys…Sargents

Don roams around New York and some other eastern places
Hunting rusty old planes and the occasional bit braces
Vintage saws, antique levels and some other old tools
When I think of his collection, well my mouth it sorta drools.

He's the master…Yoda…that's him

If you measure by his tools ole Don's a millionaire
He and Mrs. Don make a mighty handsome pair
Their house is filled with tools and it suits them to a tee
'Cause it's better than any life insurance policy.

Master hand plane hoarder…timetestedtools…nice folk
Ya'll come back now, y'heah.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^Love it, Bob!

Holy crap, Don, is that THIS WEEK'S restoration que? I don't think a team of 10 of us will ever keep up with you after you reach retirement!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Off to make a living Terry. Probably won't have any before and after shots until the weekend, but the wife has to work all weekend so shop time should be plentiful.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good Lord Don!! Wish I could find enough leftovers to have that kind of restore queue!

Awesome diddle there Bob!!!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And..he's joined the Workmate™ crew as well !
Don don't know what we're going to do with you !


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey I picked a few things this weekend and a weekend past thought I'd share. Where I live there's only one small flea market so usually not much there but what I see I usually buy. I'm relatively new to collecting old tools but have acquired a few that interest me. A shot of the loot.










Couple disston saws I found out for garbage










Block planes 91/2 601/2










Tounge and grove and an old German made plane


















An old disston canada made in Toronto backsaw and a 1/8 inch chisel









Couple drills and the bench and tool box also a no 108 carboround stone and a plane iron and cap iron if anyone knows what they belong to and needs them to complete a plane let me know


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good things, Garrett. Really nice garbage find with the saws, and the tongue and groove plane has me drooling.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love that "DRP Germany " plane!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Garrett. poopiekat has a thread somewhere on the German planes. I can find it right now. Maybe he'll pop in with some details.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


and there he is!!!


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys the tongue and groove and drp were in the toolbox along with lots of other odds and ends. Thanks for the info Don w and I'll have to look up your thread poppiekat.. I love researching the stuff when I get home wish I knew a bit more when buying I only paid 50$ for the tool box because I recognized the tongue and groove, knowledge will come with time right now I just go with what yells buy me.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Hey Don… there is an Edwin Hahn plane just like yours on eBay:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rare-Edwin-Hahn-No-9-Jointer-Plane-Carpenters-Woodworking-Wood-Tool-/400660846357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d493f5715


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That DRP I have still sits in a Tupperware shoebox in my plane hospital. I have, since this old thread, picked up a relatively intact one which could stand a little refurbishing… Those cutter adjustors are tough to find!

anyway… here's the thread… http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45658

Again, I suspect that this DRP was the product of post-war rebuilding of Germany, probably West Germany. The DRP plane is a product of the *"Jordan"* MFG.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So, my computer is acting a little funky tonight. I was looking for that Hahn plane on the US side of ebay and hit enter before I typed the "n".

A Topless Tapioca Wrestling! DVD pops up

Who thinks of this stuff?

But back to the Edwin Hahn plane, mines a #6, that's a #9. That seems a little pricey, but I haven't followed them and they are pretty hard to find.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jeez, *Don*! I will never eat Tapioca again!!!


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey here's this weekends find. A man called me and said he had some old wood planes his father had if I was interested in looking. He just kept pulling them out of places there was also a double bit axe lathe tools his father made a tool box and other odds and ends.









Some wooden ones longest is 31 1/4 inches









Marking gauges









Framing chisels?









A tongue and groove marked H.Chapin no172 and a pair of t&g marked A.Monty









A Stanley t&g and A bailey missing it's tote.









A no45 and a box of cutters.









A couple more


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You bastard.










Stanley no5 type 15 or 16 I forgot. Got it from my brothers in laws for some work I would've done anyway. The only plane I own worth mentioning.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'd buy that if I seen it I still haven't found myself a toothed iron


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Garrett that looks like the mother load.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Garett. I keep joking that some lucky galoot is gonna have a stroke when he finds my estate sale!


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey guys it was a nice find, not asking anybody to do Any research but what would be a fair price to have paid not the old lady at a flea market table steal of a deal price but a fair one. Just curious.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the #45, $150ish
The woodies $10-$20 each
the T&G $80ish
the smoother with no tote $10-$15ish
chisels, hard to tell, but maybe $10 for all.
marking gauges $30ish for 2


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Im deficient in my rust intake. These finds are starting to give me the shakes. Great stuff all around fellas.
> 
> - chrisstef


I have to agree


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Okay sounds good I paid 300.00 but don't tell my wife lol. I'm not really worried about the value as I don't buy them to resell but curious to see if excitement had made me over pay.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I posted this in the Handplane of your dreams thread but thought there might be interest here too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$300 is a fair price for everybody. You'd had some work putting them together a piece at a time and she'd had a fair amount of work selling them one at a time.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking Don, Wayne C what is that attachment that appears to be for a brace


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Also I've searched and have seen lots for sale but is there a forum just for trading like a trading post that I'm missing


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...






























*Hey, finally I got my mitts on a Stanley #25!!* Unusual for its 35 degree cutting pitch! And, yet another #35 Transitional. I just can't refuse the opportunity to add any tranny to my collection, but there's still a gap or two.

I'm struggling with an Excel program, I cannot seem to import my control numbers into 'word' with an Avery sticker template!

The #25 will be brought up a bit, condition-wise, and I'm anxious to take it for a spin once completed.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 25 Nice looking planes. I had a guy call me today has box full of moulding planes and whatnot but in it was a no113 with the curve-able sole he wants 250
For everything but said he will piece it out so may go back for the 113 I think he'd take 50 bucks for it. He also has the same 45 with cutters that I just posted but wants around 150 for it so think one no45 will be enough for now.

Anybody have an old screw box and tap that's something I never come across.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A #113 is a deal for $50. Those tend to have broken or missing parts, so be sure it's a good one, fully functional and everything.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I looked it over everything seems to work but I'm unsure of what would be the lever cap but instead works on a screw doesn't appear to be the same as any in the pictures I see online. I'll post it if I pick it up. Thanks


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































A Winchester brace. I haven't seen a Winchester brace before.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice leg vise DonW who is the maker on the match T&G


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is that a large, pimp-like leg vise? Plenty of goods there!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I'll swap you a Winchester bevel gauge to go with your brace (as I eye the S&J).


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, once again,* Don!*


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good hunt there!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A trivial little revelation today;

Up Chuck had asked me about the maker and size of a drawknife I had acquired, the makers mark was not very legible. I have done some cleaning, then some googling.

Was looking at it, and suddenly the word "KIMBALL" was clear to me. I googled that, along with the word drawknife, and discovered my drawknife's origin. C J KIMBALL & SON.










A company out of New Hampshire, late 1800's to early 1900's.

Suddenly, I find admiration for it beyond just being a cool hunk of steel.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A few generations of my family bevel guages.
The oldest was my grandfathers, Stanley wood and brass with blued steel blade. Next my dad's a handyman of '60's vintage I think, hollow plastic handle,chrome blade, and one I just picked up, a 46-800, aluminum body, and way too shiney chrome blade. The little guy was part of a made in India set, brass not sure what wood and a blued blade. All work like a dang.









And, part of the five bux that got me the 46-800 was this..









A Starrett #818 spring loaded centre punch. they're still sold. list about 40 bucks.
It'll replace a wack of others that just didn't do the job (tests show it works like I want) I've had a plastic handled K-MART one for over 30 years that works like crazy, but it needed some crazy glue the other day and just knew it was finaly going to DIE !


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen, I can't let that picture pass without showing my comparables. The first on the left belonged to my dad. It's unmarked, but it's old, and it's by far my favorite. I use it frequently. In the middle is a Stanley that belonged to my dad or granddad, not sure which. And on the right is a Winchester that I recently picked up. It is available for trade, or it may go on ebay at some point. On the far right is my favorite center punch of all time. It is made from a bobbin at a Dow textile factory where my brother used to be a mechanical engineer. It's made from some incredibly tough steel.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, I'd have been disapointed if you hadn't shared your set.
That's a very nice chunk of your family history.
Wish I knew a bit more on mine.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A 65 in the wild Smitty? You dog!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Complete borchest contents, booklet (ca: 1947) plus a couple expansion bits. Three bits in cosmoline, first time I've personally bought something dipped/protected in that fashion.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


wait a minute!!! Is that a #65 *AND* a #18 in the same haul!!

what's in the box?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the 18 - looking object yet, Yoda. Too much rust on the iron to get a make. The rearward sidewalls are interesting, for sure. The box holds an unassembled Handyman block, H1247.










Yup, #65 in the wild.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


if its a #18/19 its definitely pre 1900. Nice !!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excelsior body, 6" long with early #18 knuckle cap. Iron is stamped Stanley Rule on an arc, & Level on a line below. Must Evaporust the cap…this puppy is barn-fresh.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ And no mouth adjust lever OR hole to support one… What is this thing??


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure its a really early 18 Smitty. Ive got one just like it with no mouth adjustment and the split knuckle. 1886 patent date on the cap I believe. If memory serves me correct its got a small S or 2 stamped on the outside cheek.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It was all picked up at auction. #2 son stayed and did the bidding. All in the pictures for $20. Sweeeet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


its a type 2 #18. 1889-1893. Very Very nice find!!

Mine has Stanley stamped on the cap. Some did, some didn't.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


STANLEY and patent date on this one, too. Quite stoked!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet finds, Smitty. Here's my small haul from today.










Pexto 10in sweep brace with adjustable bit
Sargent 3409 transitional in remarkably good shape 
and a Union #6 that needs a total restoration job, but is complete and was priced too well to pass up.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This weekends find, a broad axe. I've been looking for one for a while got it for 15 bucks.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And yes my seat is that filthy lol. I operate an excavator and have destroyed it with grease.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find for fiddeen bucks. Those girls are pricey on teh bay.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A good $15 spent. I.ve got a couple as well. They work well debarking at the mill.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Day 2, millers falls no 18 $20 and a draw knife $10.00


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Buckethead, they are pricey on the bay and everywhere else I look.

DonW, our cottage has no cable or wifi which means a good place for woodworking. I have big intentions of hewing a few beams and building a workbench out there( we'll see what happens).

There was an este or esto about the size of a #4 but narrower with broken tote for $15.00 should I have bought that? Will most likely be there next week.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The miller falls is nice. I have that plane and it works the most easily for its purpose of all my planes, though that may be due to the camber on the iron. I use it as a scrub plane.

Your drawknife looks just like mine. Any maker's marks on it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


este or esto ? Pexto maybe?

Did it have a pressed steel frog like I show in the "what to avoid" section here?


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The millers feels like a solid plane as soon as you pick it up. Upon a quick inspection I didn't see a makers mark on the drawknife but Haven't had a chance to look closely yet.

Don I'm pretty sure it said esto or este I seen one mentioned in a thread on here but not much info. Google seems to think its este a stanly copy made in Germany. Here's a side shot from google closest I could find.
I do tend to stay away from stamped parts I can't remember but I think this had brass adjustment looks like it in picture. This one intrigued me but had to make a choice so went with what I know.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You certainly can't go wrong with the millers falls. They are excellent.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A man called me and said he had some old wood planes his father had if I was interested in looking.
> - Garett


I forgot to put this thread on my watch list and had been missing it since I usually watch the forums not blogs for activity. Great stuff here. Garret, you found some great stuff, what I want to know is how you get people to call you with rust hunt finds.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just put an add on kijiji that I was looking for antique hand tools. The only problem with putting an add out that you want them is that people want more for them.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don loving your blog by the way.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Okay….from an antique show half-way up the province, in Neepawa, Manitoba, farm country today:



















A Record #078, needs little to work,

A fine Stanley #65

An early Yankee #41 drill, with bits, box and instructions, probably never used,

A Record #311 Rabbet/Tenon plane, nice…

Another for my collection of "asbestos" brand sad-irons for the shop, handy!

Best of all: Record #078: *$12*, Stanley #65: *$60*, Yankee: *$30*, Record #311: *$15*!!! Asbestos * $5*. Yee-haw!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Did somebody mention "Este"?*




























Here's a few shots of my one-and-only Este. Cutter is stamped "Made in West Germany". Has an overall feel and look of a Dunlap plane of the same vintage. Undoubtedly part of the effort to rebuild free Germany's industrial economy after WWII. On a scale of 1-10, this plane is not a keeper…LOL.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Garrett:* You should re-word your ads. You are *'breaking the spell' *if you advertise that way. Sorta like looking thru somebody's junk jewelry and asking if they have any Sterling, for example. If you want to find this stuff, cheaply, you have to sneak up on it. Otherwise, people will think you're a shady dealer, and put their defenses up.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My 2 younger daughters who like to go rust hunting with me were out to the second hand store today and found me a new plane. I got home and they had it wrapped as an "early Birthday gift." It is number 2 sized and in incredible shape! Extremely rust resistant and rare too! It even makes good shavings…Hehehe! I didn't know that B and D ever made planes. There were a lot of laughs had by all with this one. I just had to share!










The other two are a Stanley 5 1/2 and Sargent low angle block plane that I found recently at the local haunt. These are the real deal.



















The little rust hunters!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice (and early) #5 1/2, and the Sargent is a fave. Great user plane. Congrats on the helpers, too. Wonderful smiles.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Very nice (and early) #5 1/2, and the Sargent is a fave. Great user plane. Congrats on the helpers, too. Wonderful smiles.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


+1


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two particularly nice planes, and one priceless memento. That B&D will shine brightly in your memory.

Holy moly on the badass record rabbet/shoulder plane for fiddeen smackers! That thing looks mint, poopiekat! Plus great snag on the others too!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Bucket!
*I looked that #311 all over for 15 minutes, looking for cracks and other damage. Other than needing an edge, it's perfect. Great deals are so rare in my neck of the woods, I'm suspicious of anything priced cheep…

good score on the #5 1/2, Bundoman! I thought I scored the cheeziest plane in the world, but your B&D out-cheeses mine!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46228


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It was this past wednesday afternoon. I was plotting a Craig's list course for estate sale treasure on Friday, when lo and behold, I saw a barn sale for wednesday. The pictures looked promising. I was at work, but I called the guy and he said he'd remain open for a while so i could browse. I then confirmed it was an actual barn, not an antique"barn" He said I wouldn't be disappointed.
So I get there, and there's miscellanious all over the ground. A large barn in decent shape stands at the back of a small meadow. To the left sits the rotting remnants of a longish workshed? Chicken coop? not really sure.
Of course, that's the "barn" he meant. So i checked out some things outside, and then dove into the rotting structure. I had my estate sale light with me, but the proprieter was helpful with 100 watt bulb in a worklight. He mentioned people dhad been there all day, but with all the piles i saw, i couldn't imagine that all the good stuff was gone. And it wasn't. behind two pieces of plywood lay a large bar/console thing that hadn't been touched. One half was PILED with stanley planes, several boxes of chisels, misc tools and squirrel crap. LOTS of squirrel crap. And nuts. and more crap. You get the picture.
I dug out a crusty number 08, but he was asking 75 for it. Some of the prices were good, to me that was a little too much for a rusty 08 that probably needed a new blade, definitely new tote, and too rusty to make sure there were no cracks. I passed. We talked a bit. He made a me a good deal on one box of chisels, but wanted a very high price for the other. He was honest that he was high, but to be fair they were good chisels. 
after some haggling I walked out of there with this box of chisels, an unmarked backsaw, a really nice broad ax, and two small late 19th century metal lathes. for a c note.


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There were several James Swan chisels, some Anton bergs, and a few stanleys. Oh, and the Coco-bola straight edge (pictured) on top of the broad ax head in the last picture above. That cleaned up BEAUTIFUL.!
My favorite chisel is a w. Butcher paring chisel. Long, straight, and slender with no bends or defects. 







!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A fairly productive week..









a trio of chisels, what I think is a home bent cranked one, an Unilma 1" that says Bracht on the back of the blade, 1" wide.









Added the copper ferrel, a 3/4" Sweedish guy with the tuna logo, Easaberg ? A homebuilt pull gouge/chisel, made from a file with a screw on file handle, slight touch up and whee, scrape/cut very nice. That lot for 10 dollars.
Then a storied trio..Garage sale, blitzed at 8 this morning to check it out, turns out to be a class mate from school, his dad ran a rafter/truss and beam shop for decades here.
Two push drills, one his dad's a North Bros Yankee, the other his Stanley (with drill points, dad's was empty) 5 bux each..cool, now I've got more bits and a replacement for the German "Hoppe" brand currently in the kit.

AND… a Starrett combo square, his dad's, pattent Dec 27 1904, it was an 18" but somewhere lost a bit, now about 15 1/2 ", both vials are gone , this will replace the 16" combo I bought from L/V that my youngest seems to have addopted for his hot rodding of his wife's '57 Ford pickup.
12 bucks the three. Love turning up the old Starrett stuff, this one's logo is the L.S.S. Co, even at 100 years young all the rule markings are crisp, easy to read, who ever broke the tip off the rule cleaned it up nicely, and there are screws to insert the vials (wherever they may be found) unlike the putty/cement type mounts.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And the site's eating my pix..








two yankees

and a Starrett


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds there,* Glen*!! Any Eskiltuna chisel is a grab for that price, and I'm really getting a thing for Yankee (and equivalent) pushdrills. Are you at the stage where need to expand your toolchest storage yet?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*PK* been there for a long time ;-) The best thing about the Yankees was the addition of some more drill points and miracle of miracles they weren't all dull !


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fumehappy- quite the chisel haul, love the lathe, and that broad axe whould make a lovely left handed camponion to my right handed one.

Poopiekat- that este is the same one it was there again today and I left for something better again.

This weekend I found another #48 this time in nickel $25.00, I also found the missing chisel to a set of eskiltuna chisels that were in a barn I cleaned out for $2.00. And also picked up a saw set. I recently picked up a saw sharpening vise only markings were 1581 on the side and have a couple handsaws I'd like to sharpen.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Garett: Far be it for me to discourage anyone from buying any plane… but I see these Este planes on eBay all the time…without bids. Only reason I own one is due to my fascination with European plane Edsels.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I know I intend to leave it there based on your last post, the same man has it that I usually buy something from every week, he never shows up with a screw box and tap though which is one thing I am really interested in finding but have never seen one in my parts.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don W* said I should post rust findings here. Today I got to look at what was in Uncle Bill's bench. Uncle Bill is my 70+ year old Brook trout fishing partner's mother's brother. Uncle Bill's father Gusti Waara was a master carpenter who immigrated from Finland. Here is what I took for $120 from Bill's bench. (Don't laugh at my bench, next year I'll make a Roubo. This year I collect tools.) He also had a Stanley 55 that I am working out a price for. This fall I'll get a crack at Gusti's tool chest.










Close ups:

Chisels: (Pig stickers 3/4, 11/16, 1/8 inches) (Bench 1/2 inch stanley, 1/4 inch, Henry taylor-greenfield made in U.S.A., 1 1/2 inch lakeside extra) (hook knife) (blunt end fat chisel) (Erik Anton Seri, Eskil tuna,made in Sweden, blade)(3 handles)










Planes (Stanley No. 7c, Stanley-Bailey No. 4 1/2 c, Stanley-Bailey No. 4, Stanley No. 78)










Files: 
(Eight 8 inch mill bastard Nicholson files of which for sure 2 are unused.) 
(Four 7 inch Mill Bastard Red tang files)
(Two 6 inch Mill Bastard Red tang files)
(Nine various sized triangular Red tang saw files)
(2 round red tang files)










_For the handyman … Wilkra razor planer - converts the safety razor into a handy planer - combination for straight or curved work.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Don. The files alone almost made it a good deal.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice!! The Stanley No. 7c or the Stanley-Bailey No. 4 1/2 c are close to that price each!

And a "complete" 78. That's a score.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice Don. The files alone almost made it a good deal.
> 
> - Tim


Really, I didn't know about files. But I knew I needed some saw files.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Don W*, but now I feel a little guilty. Perhaps I'll go back and over pay on the 55.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Really, I didn t know about files. But I knew I needed some saw files.
> - comboprof


Not entirely by themselves, but new old stock files can go for as much as $6-10 a piece. Some of yours were used, so more in the $1 or less range for those, but still a nice addition to the other items.

I think by far the best part for your friend's family member is the tools are going to someone who will use and appreciate them. That's worth something to a lot of people.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I agree with Tim. And the other way to look at it, if your friend sent them to an auction, there would be a commission, and if a reseller came in to buy them, he'd get about 50% of the value because the tool guy needs to make a profit.

I think your doing them a favor in several different ways, so its fair all the way around. You're both getting a good deal.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I agree with you and he told me he was happy with the sale.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thought I was done rust-hunting this weekend, when I get a call from a friend pointing me to garage sale full of tools. Mostly mechanics tools, but he also did some power carving, lathe turning, etc. There was a small jewelry lathe, a large lathe drill press, scroll saw, thickness sander, bench grinder, weird table saw, dremel all vintage. Calipers, micrometer, all kinds of wrenches, metal stamps and chisels and so forth. But I was looking for hand wood working tools. This is what I took away for $55. I had to buy the whole two boxes and not just take out of them what I wanted. I went looking for chisels, but ended up with some junk. I don't think this was as good a find as my previous ones, but O.K. I guess. Let me know how bad this buy was. (I need the instruction.)









From left to right: 

Most of a Miller falls No. 75 for $4; 
Most of a Stanley 220 for $4; 
A defiance No. 5(?) for $2;
a Folding draw knife in good condition for $1;
Two back saws at $3 each (which I hope to turn into useable dovetail saws, but I am not a saw expert); 
Three Hammers_ that my wife wanted. 
A wooden Link 106 hammer for $0.50;
A tack hammer for $3.00;
A Jewelry hammer for $2.00;



A $12 box of mostly screwdrivers;
Fourteen with wooden handles:








The rest of the box was mostly a pile of assorted plastic handle screwdrivers, that will go into our garage sale.








A $6 box with 5 chisels;








From left to right Buhl & Sons 1 1/2 inch, Bashed socket Chisel 3/4 inch, Black handle chisel 3/4 inch, N. Butcher pig sticker 3/8 inch, Pig sticker 1/2 inch stuck in a yellow plastic handle, says tempered steel on it.



The rest of the $6 box had this possibly useful stuff.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like you did OK for $55, Don K.

One FYI, however. The chisels you refer to as "pig stickers" above look like firmer chisels to me. Firmers are generally short, thinner blades with straight sides. The handle may be tang or socket style.

A real pig sticker is a thick bladed tang style mortising chisel with a short, fat handle such as these of Ian's (shampeon) I have a couple socket mortising chisels, but don't own any pig stickers so had to steal this pic.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes yes I see I got it backwards. Indeed I met firmer chisels. (I wish I could go back and edit. I'll get it right when I do the restores.) I'm looking for some chisels to cleanup dovetails. I suppose I could make them in the way that Mads did. As far as $55 goes I've recalculated it now several times and it does seem O.K. to me. Its an odd science this rust hunting for woodworkers.

At this rate soon I think I'll be buying that 55 galleon drum of evapo-rust and a case of fluid film. You all better take out a stock option.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I agree not as got as the last haul, but still not bad. It sounds like you be poping in on the saw thread to!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Poopiecat* had remarked on the Yankee drills I picked up last week, this is my collection.
The yellow handled one is a Fuller I've had about 40 years now, actualy works realy well
Far left a Craftsman, then three German Hoppe brand clones, then the two from last weekend, 









then a Stanley North bros handyman, the remainder are North Bros Yankees, no Stanley name at all.
At this point most, as you can see, have screwdriver bits in them.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I said to a friend this morning I should stay out of the area shops..That after finding this yesterday afternoon..










Stanley Rule and Level #358 miter box, a sweet hart, base has a 1-2-12 pattent, an under pattent on some nickle plated dohickey has one of 10-31-16, 








I appear to be missing some hold downs, managed to get one thumbscrew for the underworks from a donor #45, realy not sure what all isn't here, going to have to go back in the Eric/airframer files I guess :-0
The sacrificial wood cutting surface is a beat chunk of plywood, periood correct or ?









OOPS ! almost forgot, it came, at a $40 dollar cost (down from $48) with a 28"E.C. Atkins & Co. saw..made, by the medalion, in Hamilton, Ontario, but I wonder, the medalion and screws are, well, CHROME, and look too new for the vintage.
Been trying to read the faint etch, Stanley in the scalloped box, made in Canada, Stanley miter box, made expresly for-----. Still trying various means of getting a read without killing it..
Tisn't sharp but boy does it have an agressive set.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice collection of push-drills, *Glen!* And, hey, those 'Hoppe' tools.. I have one or two Hoppe planes, again I'm attributing them to the Germany post-WWII rebuilding effort. Never saw a Hoppe push drill, way cool!
I just donated a Stanley Miter Box to diabetes Foundation, it was old, but clearly not Vintage like yours! Plus, it was missing it's feet and one blade guide. The saw is nice, somebody around here is trying to sell an as-new shiny backsaw like the one pictured, $40 hmmm..

Here's my finds for this slow week, so far, Mostly a crummy flea market event in Portage la Prairie, Manitoba:




























Stanley SW eggbeater with all bits still in the handle, 6" c-clamps, machinist-made try square, Stanley and Fuller chisels, grinding wheels and points. Mitutoyo dial indicators, calipers which will get converted to a stringing tool, and some lead. A wide Miller's Falls plane, 2 3/8" similar to a Stanley 4 1/2, compound lever cap. Stanley block plane, possibly 'teens, like a 9 1/2 but no toe lever. Mibro #4, and a Handyman, FOR PARTS, DonW!! Just mostly clutter looking for a place to hide this week.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score, *comboprof!*


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I agree not as got as the last haul, but still not bad. It sounds like you be poping in on the saw thread to!
> 
> - Don W


Yes and I picked up two more today. I have 10 to restore now. They are to easy to get. I need to learn more about them. For now I just look for an interesting shape, an intricate handle, an etching and a medallion. Back saws are much harder to find.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here is the http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984 Saw thread.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No rust finds to report this weekend although I'm still contemplating picking up this marples plane and the stanley which I already have for $20.00 









I did however get to put to use one of my recent rust finds this weekend and hewed my first log. Pretty rough but it went from a log to a squareish beam, which for a first try is okay by me.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Seriously good work on that hand-hewn beam,* Garett!*


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Hand hewing a beam gets you a special status on your man card I'm pretty sure. It's like going one better on Paul Bunyan.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've got to try that one of these days.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dang, Garett. You certainly don't need a gym membership if doing that kind of work.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Awesome display of skill and manliness, Garett.

Good quality axes, and the skills to swing them are priceless, IMO.

I just hope your shoulders are sore today, or I've been doing it wrong. LOL!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Perhaps too much success in finding some "rusty prey" this past Sunday! Needless to say, my fun money is getting a bit sparse right now!! All told, I filled the table twice and just threw in some highlight photos. Note to self… I can quit whenever I want to!! Right guys??? All jokes aside, it was a very fun day, not likely to be repeated anytime soon, maybe ever!


















































































I remain a poor photographer and apologize for that. I will be cleaning forever!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh My!!


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You win.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow ! Dare I ask..howmuch ?
That's one awsome pile, what a score !


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pitiable, compared to Brent's haul above-which I'd gladly lighten your cleaning load and take that scorp off of your hands-have yet to see one in the wild, yesterday's rust hunt:









20 blade, 3 handle, 1 stone exacto knife set
No name short sweep, ratcheting brace and one bit
1 wire wheel and 
Curved rasp


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Duno Candy, looks like you did all right as Bundo's being very quiet about how much he now owes the bank
;-)
Tbhink you both scored !


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Its kind a secret! Racer ! I will say that I was not required to sleep on the couch and I am still smiling! Just glad I sold some things a couple weeks ago because this opportunity was unique!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


O.k. So I am in from scrubbing planes for the night so I will elaborate on the earlier post a bit more. I promise that I complete the whole story behind these finds at a later time. I am going to stay a bit secretive for the time being. I think that there will be more to buy and I may get a second chance to shop. For now, I will try to tell a bit more about what is in the pile though. The bench planes include a Stanley 7C, two 5 1/2's, one 5 1/4, two number 5's and I believe there were 4 number 4's in the grouping as well. Then there is the Bailey Defiance pat'd 1875 from Woonsocket, RI. That one is old and nice! Probably the best find of the day if I were a true collector There are at least a dozen standard block planes by Stanley and Sargent mostly, a nice Stanley low angle and a Sargent low angle block. There are roughly 20 Fulton, Craftsman, etc. of all shapes and sizes that were part of other lot buys. I might not have brought them home otherwise. There is a Stanley 12 scraper, Stanley 48 and Union 41 T&G planes, Stanley 39 1/2, Stanley 40 and 40 1/2 scrubs (sweethearts both) and complete Stanley 78, and three 113 circular planes that really are more like parts planes…kinda rough. There are three Stanley 71 routers, 2 spoke shaves, a couple of cabinet scrapers. There are 2 complete Stanley 386 jointer guide fences, one of which looks like it may never have been used. There are 2 miter clamps, one marked Stanley Marsh and the other from March, Rockford, IL. There is a MF miter that I bought for a few missing parts for my other one. Then there is the Browne and Sharpe squares and center gauge combinations, 3 angle gauges, a stack of calipers with a fair number of Starrett in that pile. I also picked up NOS irons of all shapes and sizes, probably around 50 or so, mostly Stanley and Millers Falls. A lot of size 7 and 8 irons in there which I can use. There are 10 irons for a Stanley 55 in the box, 2 boxes NOS Greenlee brace bits, an Irwin set with one odd replacement in the wooden box with literature, a slitter and depth gauge for my 45 that I have been missing, and the books. The Marples chisels appear to be NOS also. They are a set of 6. There is the stack of books, and a butt gauge plus a couple boxes of box end wrenches that did not make the pictures. There are probably a few things that I forgot but that is a good summary anyway. My goal is to clean up some of the items that I have been looking for over the last few years, and I will indeed be selling some of this stuff to offset the costs and to complete a few missing parts. Many of the items are missing a blade or two etc. but all appear to be very workable. As of this post, I have the 48, 12, all of the 71's, and 40 scrub through the tank. They are turning out O.K. and I will try to post pics.

For starters, the 7C, Union 41, and a couple of the 71's are to be selling soon. I also have several others from my shop collection that I am going to move to cover some of the cost of this pile and prepare for the possible second trip next weekend. I just had to share as the opportunity to do this shopping was offered to me completely without planning or forethought. I will tell the rest later.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I would like to also comment that I find hand hewing logs to be very impressive, Garrett. I truly have been enjoying time on Lumberjocks. I enjoy the conversation, and reading the posts and pics. Nice work and finds folks …


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds CFrye…I don't see too many scorps either. I this is the first one I have had in the shop.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Bundoman:* That is truly an impressive haul!! Congrats…


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It didnt start out to be that way but really turned into an unusual afternoon! Gonna be busy for awhile but in spite of the rust, things are cleaning up pretty nicely. I did set up a bigger E tank this week and can run multiple planes at a time. Having fun but looking around my shop doing the "what was I thinking" thing right now.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm going to call the weekend a success.
Noted find, a Birdseye Holly. According to Roger Smith its the first successfully manufactured metallic plane.
Best buy, a no crack, no break, perfect rosewood, just some surface rust #607 for $18. (I didn't even dicker)
My first Keen Kutter, a K7.
An #A18 for my knuckle block collection.
A #248. Looks complete because I have a serous sickness. Then another because???
A nice Distton thumbhole.
A B plane tranny because if I didn't buy it the guy was going to make a lamp out of it.
A Sargent #52 because I have a thing for Sargents and it was less than half the typical ebay price.




























Did you ever see one with wings?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ooooooo, love that A18 Don! And are both #248s complete?

What a great weekend!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Ooooooo, love that A18 Don! And are both #248s complete?
> 
> What a great weekend!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


No, I bought the second because it had a different size cutter, but its just the plane itself. I'm thinking I'll keep the cutter and maybe find someone with a broken body. It was cheap enough so I couldn't leave it.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not much of a haul but here its is:










From a *on our street garage sale* : a ball pean hammer head for $0.25; woo hoo! (I thought it would be fun to make a handle for it.)

From a *house behind a former body shop*, a brace and bit, 2 old files, and an odd pressed metal low angle block plane for $5.00; still not exciting. (The bloc when restored will go on my shelf dedicated to Don W. My shelf of planes I restored for historical reason.)

Then finally I score at the *I'm selling antiques out of my barn along the main high-way guy*: A transition plane for $12 and a miter saw for $8. I did dicker he wanted $15 and $10 respectively. I'm very excited about the saw. I don't see many back saws here.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That block is a Sargent #4206 low angle. Sharpen it up. I bet it'll surprise you. Mine was my go to block until I got my #65.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Don W* I searched the web on Sargent #4206 and your the man. I didn't know it was old or valuable. I guess its a type 2. So much dirt and rust on it I could not read the stamps. Now you have me hooked. I think I'll remove the rust tonight.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like good runs had by all this weekend!


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm behind, busy week. thanks to those who commented on the hewing certainly labour intensive but not nearly as bad as expected.

Bondoman - what a haul I wish books on such subject matter came up around here.

DonW - so much stuff in one weekend I'm lucky to see two or three planes at my local flea market.

This past weekend I found two planes at a junk shop and am wondering if DonW could help me with my typing I've been using your blog to help when I'm out looking. I think I ended up with a type 13 or 14 no5 and a type 4 no4 wondering if you can confirm from the pics.










The no4 73 cast in bed nothing else, patent dates on depth adjuster









And the no5


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the #5 looks like a type 14. A type 13 doesn't have the raised ring.

I can't tell on the #4. A type 4 is a pre-lateral. If its a pre-lateral and NOT a solid adjuster nut or a funky type of frog, then its a 4, if its got a lateral, we'll need to see it.

It looks like some fun waiting to happen either way.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey Don it doesn't have the lateral adjuster here's a couple more pics.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't know why the pictures keep posting sideways. Also thanks for the information.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yep, its a type 4. I can't wait to see it cleaned up!


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Don, I'll do my best to get it cleaned up soon.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey DonW any interest in helping me with another one, or anyone else who is interested for that matter. I Picked this up today because it had the sweetheart iron in it and was only $10 but wasn't sure if everything else was from the same plane. It's marked made in can as well as the iron and wasn't sure if the Canadian planes followed the U.S type studies. There's also 141 stamped in the iron as well as an 8 and 146 on back of lever cap. Other then the made in can in front of the knob the only other mark in the bed appears to be maybe a 3 or partial 8 right below the lateral adjuster anyways thanks for any info.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


its a Stanley made defiance. Its the wrong cap iron screw, obviously. I have always hated that lateral, but all-in-all, they are not bad users. They usually need a bit more tuning than bailey, but not to bad.

Most had painted wood. It almost looks like yours have been replaced.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent Don, thanks. So I'm guessing it's not the original iron. It was the Only thing I seen this week other then some overpriced broken wooden moulding planes so I figured for $10 it felt like it would make a decent user at the least.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


its not the original iron either. It would have said defiance if it was sold by Stanley. If the cap is original it was probably a Sears or other store brand. I don't think the Stanley defiance's had red caps either.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey DonW me again lol, if I'm driving you nuts just don't answer and I'll understand. These are a couple of planes I've had kicking around on shelves that crossed my mind after reading your blog and last post however my phone cuts off your post about B planes on your blog so I couldn't read it all. Anyways I was just wondering if the first plane is then also a stanley made defiance.

There's a four on the frog and a 114 and a 1 on the cap iron and the made in can is behind the knob this time.









Then there's a no4 CW Birmingham England as opposed to CT wondering if that's just a version of the same company.

















Then there's a junker I bought just because it was $1 but is only marked with a B and no4 wondering if that's a B plane.

















Sorry to bug with so many questions. I ask because they are starting to get ahead of me and I want to start adding tags with info about each plane to help me remember what I'm looking at and what I'm looking for when I'm out and want to make sure I'm adding correct info.

Thanks again. Your better then google.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


when on my site, at the bottom of the post there should be a button to switch to desktop view. Try that. A web programmer I am not!

I'd say the second photo is another defiance. Probably made in the canada factory.

I don't know if Birmingham in England is the same, but I doubt its the same company.

The last one is a type 8 #4

And you've ways to go before I get tired of talking planes


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent every bit of knowledge helps, shame the side of the sole is missing on the type 8 good for parts I suppose, if I find another one. There was also a Stanley rule and level co pat 4-10-03 8-2-10 iron and cap. I'll have to find a suitable body for that. Hopefully I'll have more to report next weekend.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The old tool hunting has taken a mind of its own of recent for me. This is the second round of finds I have picked up in August. The tool fund is sucking air right now for sure!! For some reason, I did not get a picture of the Stanley 55 and A 18 block plane that were also included in this lot. I will be busy this fall and winter for sure and definitely will be selling some items as I said in the first post. Some I will clean up and some will be sold raw. A few pieces have already changed hands. If you see something in the pic that interests you, feel free to message me. I have things here that I definitely bought for my shop and things here to offset the cost. There is simply more here than I ever planned to buy. How slippery the tool hunting slope is!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brent, that's not a slope…that's a cliff! Wow! First I've seen corregation on the top of a plane body! PM sent!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a boat load! Some nice finds in there.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


+1 on the PM coming your way, Brent!
I'd love to help re-build your tool funds!


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Bondoman that's a nice looking haul. Any chance there was a tap and screw box in all of that.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks all…and Garett, Sorry but no tap and screw box found!


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Aww shucks!! I'll find one someday. Thanks


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here are my yard sale finds for today. Includes a North Bros. Yankee No. 1555 ratcheting breast drill, Stanley No. 22 transitional plane, and old style Stanley No. 700 vise. The drill is a beast and apparently the largest breast drill North Bros. made. It's supposed to have 5 ratcheting positions. The vise is cool but probably not something I'll use, so if someone needs it to complete their Stanley collection let me know.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some nice additions there Bob!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, maybe a couple more pics of that Yankee beast drill


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sure thing, Kev.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. Treat that thing right, she's a beauty. I have MF's and GP's and I think i need to add a Yankee as well. Sunday's flea market may do the trick.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Summerfi!

A while back I had posted about a 113 that a fella had called me about in response to an add I placed on kijiji, then the asking price was 70.00 but I wasn't sure about the lever cap. He now has it posted for 150.00 on kijiji. I'm wondering if anyone can give me info on the cap iron it's listed as a version 1 but nothing I see on google has a similar lever cap. Thanks for any help.









Sorry for the poor picture looks like just a flat peice of steel with a bolt was used to replace original.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'd say that 113 is missing its lever cap!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Garret, here is mine, it is missing the tote









This is a comment from Patrick Leach about the cap iron

"The cap irons are unique to this plane, and they can be found with cap irons taken from a standard #3. The slot in the cap iron is located higher up on the compass planes than it is on the bench planes. If a #3 cap iron is used on this plane, it's impossible to get a satisfactory set on the iron."


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Bob. Question for the learned. How difficult is it to replace the broken breastplate on a breast drill? I passed on one, a Miller's Falls, I think, a while back and have been wondering ever since. It was $7.50. Did I mess up badly?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Replacing it is easy, finding a replacement would be the difficult part.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys I think I'll leave it sit and see if he comes back down And then see if I can find a replacement. The flea market is tomorrow hopefully I'll find a distraction.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all for your recent plane finds!

I was only able to score three this week, but the ratio of passes-to-purchases was worse than usual. I saw a shelf full of #3 and #4 planes, each $10 apiece, but none worth digging out my wallet for. On the other hand, one trusted old gent at the local flea market had these:



















A *Woden #W5*, and a *Sargent #414 VBM *and a CDN generic #4 with excellent tote and knob. For $80, these 5's are shop ready, even though I don't need more 5's. Just gotta have, y'know.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped by a local sale. Gotta love a $2 Disston rip saw. The blade is 28". Condition is better than it shows in the photos. I can see the etch.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ Doesn't look like it's ever been sharpened! Nice score.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wayne, sweet find, an old no.7? I can't make out the Medallion very well, but I can triple your investment! 

Candy, how about a wooden breastplate for the drill? Even a padded leather cover?


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


138 posts behind…

Garrett, loved the pics of your hewing a log into a beam experience. Especially the one with the two-bit axe and hewing hatched side by side with the log in progress. That helped things click for me on what you were doing.

Like you, planes are rare in the Denver area. However, I've been very luck in that I've come across an unusually high percentage of Stanley T11s. And lots of Disston handsaws.

Don W, poopikat and racerglen, you guys are cleaning up big time. Thanks for sharing your many pics. They are much appreciated.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey *Brad,
*I can't speak for Denver proper, but if you ever travel out Ft Collins way, there is a whole enclave of antique shops along College Ave, sorta south of the city. I was astounded by the number of good planes at a couple of the shops. I managed to get a couple of them home in our carry-on luggage.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, I had thought of wooden. Just a little outside of my skill set at the moment. Padded leather sounds good too! Maybe the next time I see one like that…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, thanks for the heads up on ft Collins area…moving to CO in a few months! I'm pretty sure I already own most of the hand planes in Alabama. 

Candy, take a blank piece of paper and draw what shape you want, then glue that paper to a chunk of wood. Remove the excess wood outside the lines any way you can. Looks like a simple hole in the base of your wooden thingy will accept the shank of the drill? Maybe a set screw to hold it on firmly? Remember, you are a Lumberjock…don't let projects intimidate you…just go for it! If it turns out so-so, call it a prototype! 

Or mail me your sketch…and measure the shank on that $7.50 drill after you buy it…I have been working too much on the Farm, and could use a challenge!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You'll have to find a challenge elsewhere, Terry. That $7.50 drill is long gone! I've got my eyes open, though! 
What ever are you gonna do without the Alabama humidity?


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


poopikat, indeed I've enjoyed the very Ft. Collins antique/flea market shops you refer to. I've picked up a couple of Stanley T11s (#4, #5 1/2) there. Got a SB #5 T11 at an estate sale, and another #5 T11 at an antique mall near me. Usually, I come across later model planes. So I've had great luck with T11s.

Terry, you might get nose bleeds when you first get here due to lack of humidity and altitude. But take it from this boy raised in the south, once you get used to the dryness here, you won't want to live in humidity again  Welcome.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Brad*, for your endorsement! Finding a trove of planes here above the Arctic Circle (nudge, wink) is just about impossible. We were in Ft Collins for a niece's wedding, and toured the antique shops in semi-formal attire. Personally, if I had wings I'd tour the antique shops on Rt 1 between Wells and Scarborough, Maine, and then a side trip down Rt 4 between Epsom and Portsmouth, NH. That's my favorite hunting grounds, but those shops around Ft Collins would do a number on my wallet if I lived there!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Personally, if I had wings I d tour the antique shops on Rt 1 between Wells and Scarborough, Maine, and then a side trip down Rt 4 between Epsom and Portsmouth, NH.
> 
> - poopiekat


One of my favorites too.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brad, I'm pretty sure you are 100% correct! I spent a few weeks in Durango and Telluride with the mtn bike, and fell in love with CO. Seemed like everyone had a roof rack on their vehicle for bikes, boats, or skis! Down here in Alabama everyone pulls a 4-wheeler behind their truck…different kind of outdoorsmen…just sayin'

Not to mention the humidity here is 88% today…just unreal. 

-------------------

Hey guys, don't forget about the LN event coming in November to Denver…cannot wait to visit this store!!!

November 7-8, 2014
Friday (10am - 6pm) and Saturday (10am - 5pm)
Hosted by Austin Hardwoods 
975 W. Mississippi Ave.
Denver, CO 80223


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Technically, Brent (Bundoman) found this. It has since found its way to Oklahoma.

Scorp
The blade is flatter than others I've seen and does need some cleaning up and sharpening. 








The handles both have two 'pins'(?) 








The right is very loose and is plain where the left handle has a double ring embellishment similar to Bandit's box scraper(you can kind of see it in the first pic). 








If any one has any additional info on it I'd be appreciative!










Thanks for letting me lighten your restore load, Brent! It's great!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it. It was surprising for me to find two at one shot. I havent come across too many of these in my travels really. Use it well!


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*I've been busy.* Put in an insulated wood floor in my garage shop, survived the grinder and sharpening saga, went back to work taught my classes, supervised my graduate students. Hence my restoration obligations have slowed, and will continue to do so. Papers to referee, talks to prepare, conference to go to. Only 4 or6 more years till retirement. Today I am 59. Needless to say it took me a week to get this easy restoration of a Type 17 Stanley number 4. (Almost winter today, so I did not go outside for better lighting.)

*Before:*










*After:*










*View of Chip Breaker:*










*Comments:* Once cleaned up and surface rust removed there was not much to do. (I did not make it super shiny.) My surprised came when I removed the knob and tote and saw that they were secured with a one piece screw and not the usual two piece brass nut and threaded rod, then I also saw the adjuster was hard rubber and (I think) aluminum. This confused me until I discovered it was a type 17. For those who don't know type 17 were made during the brass shortage caused by WWII, which dates this plane to 1942-1945. I also included a picture of the S-shaped lever cap hole. The Japanning is almost perfect. So my real work involved removing the chipped black paint from the knob and tote. I finished with two coats of dark walnut Danish Oil. (My first experience with this Oil.) It will be my smoothing plane after a little more tuning.

*Tip:* I've collected a few wooden handle screwdrivers and find that they fit the nuts on the old planes better.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


comboprof-

WWII type 17 planes are a type study all to themselves. During that war just about anything was changed to put a working tool out the factory door. I'll bet that the metal part on your depth adjuster was steel and not aluminum. Try a magnet to determine. Brass and aluminum were both controlled materials for the war effort. That being said I always wondered why they beefed up the main body castings of the WWII planes. I like them. I think that it is some advantage to have thicker sides and sole and increased weight. But with the shortages and scrap drives during the war I've wondered why they were so generous in that area.

I've also wondered about the "date" stamp that appears on some of plane irons/blades. There is frequently a 3 digit stamp on the beveled side. The one I'm looking at right now has "245" stamped on it. I understand that the last two numbers mean 1945. I've heard that the first number is for which quarter the blade was made. For mine that would mean April to June. But I have also heard that the first number stands for the month it was made. For mine that would mean February. Anyone know for sure? Anyone ever see a four digit stamp (e.g. 1144)? Also I believe I've heard of irons with year stamps that go back to the 1930's? Maybe as early as 1936. That would be pre-war. U.S.A. involvement started in Dec. 1941. England's war began Sept. 1939. Maybe the date stamps had nothing to do with the war. What is the earliest date stamp on that anyone has seen?

Just wondering and pondering this Sunday morning before I go out to rust hunt.

chuck

P.S. Oh, and Happy Birthday?


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don W, thanks for the B'day wishes.

I just got back from walking the dog…. friggin cold with a light rain … and saw your post. I swear it'll snow tomorrow.

The blade is stamped 444, so made in the forth quarter of 1944 I guess. ( I meant to ask about that stamp, but now I know.) The adjuster knob is indeed steel and hard runner. (I should have checked that it was ferrous metal, it just looks so aluminumie )

Rust garage sale hunting has all but died off here. I may stop at the I sell antiques out of my barn by the side of the road guy on my way to today's Sunday poker tournament (thats how afford my rust). Maybe he has something new or maybe I'll pick up something I missed.

Still have, Stanley-Bailey Numbers 8, 7, 4 1/2, 48, a defiant, a woodie, and a tranny to cleanup. Then onto Saws and chisels. I'd like to get this done and start some gift projects.

P.S. I just realized I posted in the wrong forum. Should have been in restoration. I must be getting old.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a Stanley SW #3 T11 and an MF #1 drill( for parts).









I was originally going to use the #3 for parts as well but the cutter has never been sharpened and it turned out to be a sweet heart. The sole has some pitting so everything depends on being able to acceptably flatten it.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey *Don W*, the only other stamped blade I have is on my #7 jointer. It is stamped 440.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


comboprof-

440 was Oct-Dec 1940 if the quarter theory for the first number is correct. That was 11-14 months before the U.S.A. declared war. Planes and spoke shaves were critical to the British airplane industry. The Spitfire and the Mosquito air frames were primarily made of wood I think. According to Wikipedia the Germans called the period from June 1940 to Feb. 1941 "the happy time" because they were so successful at sinking ships with U-boats.

If anyone has a blade stamped earlier than 339 then it was before the war started and would disprove the idea that the dates were war related.

chuck


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I had to have this one today because it stood out in the line of Records and Stanleys. I parted with $40 / £25 GBP but it does feel nice in use. It's #4 size.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My eyes are old, that # 3 I posted above is a T13 not T11!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yorkshire, the frog is wood and the mouth is adjustable? How old is it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a Marples like that. I would have bought it too.

I think Chuck knows more about the cutter stamps than I do. I've heard different stories and never really seen any documentation on what it means.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, t o f, correct on both. I don't know anything about it yet. Someone in Jockland might know!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


YorkshireS, thanks for the confirmation. It will be interesting to hear more about the plane when you can.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love that mouth adjuster on the Marples, Yorkshire! 
What is inscribed on the lower side of the plane?


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


YorkshireS-

Yes. I, also, think that that is a highly interesting plane. Does it seem all original? What are your plans for it? If you plan on using it I'd love to get a report on how it performs.

chuck


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm pleased with myself from rust hunting today. Not so much for what I found or what I paid (although both were better than average) but because I was able to restrain myself from doing any cleaning before I took photos.

The planes:








The top one is a #6 that is a Type 4 I think. It is the first pre-lateral that I've ever owned and I'll probably clean and tune it up and try to trade it. The lower one is a #5c Type 14 that will be cleaned, tuned, and kept.









These are the parts for the #6. I think it is a Type 4 because it has no lateral or evidence that it ever had one.
It has the stamped patent information on the inside of the brass depth adjusting knob/nut. There is no marking on the body that I have found but the frog has a "7" cast into it. The knob is beaded around the bottom.
The flaws I see are the missing tote horn and a blade that is mostly used up.









This other one is the #5c. I call it a Type 14 because of the one Pat. date, the raised knob ring, and the Sweetheart blade. This one also has a broken tote and I cleaned out a shot glass full of wood dust under the frog. I now have four #5's and I'll keep this one and a Union smooth sole. The other two need new homes.









I found a couple of 1" chisels. The top one is an English I. Sorby with a clown or joker or some other sort of stamp on it. This Sorby had a Lutz file handle pounded on to it to make a functional if not pretty or appropriate The other one is a Stanley #720 with 5 3/4" of blade left between edge and shoulder. I do like socket chisels.









This last photo is of the two chisels mentioned above plus a 4" smooth file and a 1/2" six sided piece of tool steel that got tossed in to make a deal with one vendor.

All in all a good day at the swap meet. It was close to 100 degrees when I finished and I'm looking forward to cooler fall weather.

Lucky Chucky


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nice grabs Chuck!


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chuck…. great finds. AND my apologies. I somehow I thought it was Don W asking about the stamp on the blades.
Rushing around today. Thanks for the birthday wishes. So when do they have these swap meets and why isn't there one near me? Or is there?


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


comboprof-

No apology needed. I'm not offended just amused. To avoid confusion in the future just remember that I am the good looking one (and modest too).

Swap meet is the local term for flea market (or boot sale for our UK friends). My experience is that vendors rarely want to trade their wares for anything that will not fold up in their wallets. I'll show you in February.

chuck


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chuck, Very cool. I think I have approval by the way there first week of February.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> YorkshireS, thanks for the confirmation. It will be interesting to hear more about the plane when you can.
> 
> - theoldfart


Having read this about the Marples, I'm more than happy that I invested…


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Love that mouth adjuster on the Marples, Yorkshire!
> What is inscribed on the lower side of the plane?
> 
> - poopiekat


It's the name stamp of a previous carer - a B C Harman


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> YorkshireS-
> 
> Yes. I, also, think that that is a highly interesting plane. Does it seem all original? What are your plans for it? If you plan on using it I d love to get a report on how it performs…. chuck


The iron is a Stanley one. The original had a distinctive curved top. It'll be a plane that I'll use; feels right so far.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was surprised to find out this is a contemporary tool, thanks for the link.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Stewart, now that's a find !
That link is a beaut, confirming what you have (have you shavings yet ?)
Next will be a Stanley #1 !!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wow Stewart, now that's a find !
> That link is a beaut, confirming what you have (have you shavings yet ?)
> Next will be a Stanley #1 !!
> - racerglen
> ...


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*It's been a pretty good week:*



























A Siegley #5, Miller's Falls #14C , Stanley #27, Record #4, Ohio #04. Stanley #220 in Cordovan, Recent Stanley 9 1/2 (or equivalent) and a Rapier #12 block planes. The Ohio and MF were highlighted in my "extracting Screws" thread. The three block planes were a buck each from a man who thought I was crazy to buy them, LOL!! Ah, well perhaps indeed I am…


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


poopiekat-
Nice scores for the week. You may be crazy (who am I to judge?) but you ain't real dumb. I give $1 apiece for block plane blades whenever I get the chance. I've never held or even seen a Siegley. But I'm envious of both the Record and the Ohio. Lucky you!
chuck


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chuck!
Yeah, just lunch money this week, compared to some other weeks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You dug up some fun projects there poopiekat!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*DonW:* Have you added a Rapier plane to your collection yet?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *DonW:* Have you added a Rapier plane to your collection yet?
> 
> - poopiekat


Not yet, and between work and the kitchen remodel I haven't had much time for anything else.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not exactly rust but









And a GP level


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got a plan for the vice?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don. going to use it as a portable vise to mount in my tail vise. That way when I have long boards to joint they can be clamped at both ends.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Seems to be a good weekend still









A pair of Union 1/2" or so gouges, both in and out cannell, a set of number stamps and a small chuck WITH SPRINGS!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just one more I forgot, a London pattern (I think) cabinet screwdriver


























12 1/2" overall and the blade is 7", good feel in the hand


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pickins were slim at my rust hunting grounds. But I did manage to pick up a 1/2" spiral upcut router bit for my box-joint jig. $5.00.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brad, for some reason this weekend has been bountiful around here. I walked away from a large post drill in great shape for $125.00. Found a milk crate full of block planes $3 to $4 a piece and what dealer had a mint Russell Jennings micro adjust expansive brace bit, $8…. :-(


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah, you Massachusetts folks like in vintage handtool ground zero! it's catch as catch can here in Colorado. Still, I've been fortunate to come across a gaggle of quality stuff. And I always enjoy reading about your east coasters' hauls.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*What? A set of I. Sorby Punch Logo, leather-washered piggies?* They're comin' home.

1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2". Already have a 5/16" and a 1/8", so I'll end up with a nice graduated set of 6 chisels once they've been restored and sharpened.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brad, sounds like we should look across the pond…......^^^^


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ooooooh. Aaaaaah. Andy just let off a New Year's Firework. And that's the first of a symphony of restoration in tandem with the history behind each maker bursts.

TOF, I know. The UK is fine hunting for vintage saws, chisels and planes. Saws, chisels and planes, oh my.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OH. I get it, 1812 overture! I was thinking more along the lines of the Sorcerers Apprentice with Andy being surrounded with out of control dancing pig stickers…....


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brit-
That is a wonderful group of piggies. From Jolly ol' England to the former Bay Colony of Massachusetts there was active trade. But like Brad said by the time the American West was settled the tools were few and far between.

I think that the proper musical selection for celebration of Brit's chisels is the Beatles song that goes, "...Have you seen the little piggies….What they needs a damn good whacking." Thank you George Harrison and the boys.

Fine find Brit. Fine find indeed.

chuck


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, sweet set of leather-washered piggies.

All ours are covered in leather, but look nothing like the beauties you have there! In fact, one of the piggies gave the wife 3 stitches last night…pig-sticker has a new meaning to me from now on! 

Actually, the guy that bit her is named Bacon already! Baaad Bacon. LOL.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


time for Bacon to become breakfast.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^Aye, my thoughts exactly.

How about a pit for roasting? Everyone bring a side dish and a keg of beer to my place this coming saturday!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> ^Aye, my thoughts exactly.
> 
> How about a pit for roasting? Everyone bring a side dish and a keg of beer to my place this coming saturday!
> 
> - terryR


Now that's a plan!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A few months back, I had the opportunity to couple of pretty large rust purchases. Well, last week I received a call to come take one more look. Out of the shear joy of the hunt, I went back again and found a little more cool stuff. Here are some pictures of what followed me home this time. My 11 year old daughter has come to love the rust hunts and went with me on all three of these. A few of the planes from this trip will be hers to clean and sell as a project with me.


















































There are two Winchesters, a round side Bedrock 607, a couple number 7 Stanleys, and my personal favorite of this bunch…A Stanley pre-lateral number 8. It is rough as can be seen in the pics below but is also the first pre-lateral Stanley that I have ever found. It will need some real attention because it looks like it was under water for a time but I believe it is fully salvageable. It does not appear to be terribly pitted and the adjustment knob came loose without much effort. I was even able to get the frog screws out with just some minor persuasion from my cordless Impact and a little PB blaster. The screws are the round headed type, the knob is beaded, and the lever cap is solid cast iron but with square spring. I believe that it is type 2 based on these features.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. A type 2!

Nice finds!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the look of that box-o-chisels. Looks like someone made a beading scrapper from a 45 cutter. Cool little fret saw as well and a draw knife. Great score all around.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chisels and hatchets and planes! Oh my! +1 on getting the daughter involved. Great memories will be made from all that rust!


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


+10 on what TOF said! A box of chisels???!!!!!! Seriously Brent? You IL guys get all the luck. But at least it's a good bonding experience with your little one.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glad to see the field of collecting vintage tools is gaining momentum in LumberJocks!!
Great finds, everyone!! 
My wife and I went to a Fall Antiques thing at the local horse racing track today. We walked around and around 'til my arms finally gave out. I'm the official pack mule on these outings.



















A breast drill and eggbeater. Once home, I cleaned off the breastdrill crank… Sure enough, it's a Stanley w/ SW logo, #742! The eggbeater is the first I'd ever owned with a cast-in crank. Most usually have a de-mountable crank. I'll hit the books on that one. $20 for the pair.



















A British infill, with Rob't Sorby cutter, chipbreaker, sound, solid, and heavy! $40



















A Edge-Rite #27 Transitional, from the now-defunct Eaton's Dep't store. They were Canada's equivalent to Montgomery Ward, always in the shadows of bigger retailers. And… another Rapier #500, just like another one I recently snagged off eBay as solo bidder. Oh, yes, I had to swing by our neighborhood old-school hardware store and pick up a can of Durham's….based on a recent LJ review! Also a promo Brooke-Bond booklet, of North American Animals, lol you had to fill it up with stickers from Red Rose tea, circa early '60s.



















and now the "whatizzit" item… I thought it was a hobby vise, but noooo… It has "RCAF" scratched in, logo or trademark is "EF" or "ETF" in a circle. I bet I could use #66 scratch cutters in it!! Any idea what this last tool is?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


oohhh, I love that infill!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Don… an infill was the last thing I'd expect to find at one of these shows… especially since the sale ran all last evening as well.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sometime you find stuff like that. I wonder if the vendor didn't put it out in the beginning? Lack of space or whatever.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this same woman had a few Stanley Handymans on her table, $40 to $65 apiece. I thought she was nutzo, then she called me over to look at this infill plane, hidden by junque under her table. Ya just never know…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$40 to $65 for a handyman. That's insane! I wonder if they sold


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, Don, I sure wouldn't touch 'em with a 10-foot pole. Mostly on the basis of your advice, though I've been known to cannibalize the ones I have to get other planes ready to sail under my flag. That's about all they're good for, and even then, when they can be had for $5-$10. I'll bet most Handymans were gotten by trading in your S&H green stamps, I KNOW I saw them there as a kid, and wondered whether there were enough stamps to get Dad a Handyman plane at the S&H redemption center, for his birthday. It would have languished in his sock drawer, as I'd bet is where most gifted Handymans ended up. So many of them on the market in such ridiculously minty condition; this must be why.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone remembers S&H green stamps. I can also remember the redemption center as a kid, something akin to Valhalla for a six year old.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, TOF!!
That had to be the biggest retailing con foisted on the American consumer!
You could never really get your money's worth, not to mention all those stamps and booklets that never got redeemed at all. Not just S&H, there was Gold Bond stamps, Lucky Green stamps and a couple of others, too. Some were only redeemable by mail order, and you got nailed for postage, both ways, you had to mail in your books of stamps. S&H at least had local redemption centers. Gas stations used to give stamps, too I recall as a kid. We screamed for Esso gas, so we could get that stuffed 'tiger tail' that was to be affixed to our gas cap, proof we had a "Tiger in our Tank"... sheesh.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Poop, there was also Plaid Stamps by us.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My Mom was a fanatical green stamp collector. I even made her a box when I was a kid to keep her stamps and books in. Trivia question: Do you know what the initials S & H stand for? No fair looking on Google, now.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sperry and Hutchinson


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


10 bonus points to Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'll take tools


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tools will cost you some of these.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


aw nuts!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's funny, Bob! Yeah, Plaid stamps… my mother collected those too, Kevin. Not to mention the 'Good Luck' margarine box tops, which could be redeemed for something-or-other… but she waited too long. BTW, I was born in '53, I'm assuming you've all clocked in a similar amount of time on Earth too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, just give Kevin a Stanley Handyman for some stamps.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


jan, 52


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As I recall, Dad did get a Handyman block plane, as well as a "Wen" electric drill, and a "Toastmaster" jigsaw; together three of the cheapest pieces of crap you could find for tools on the American market… courtesy of S&H. The Wen smelled like ozone when you ran it, and the jigsaw operated consistently at 125 decibels.
Well… that wasn't all, we got a cheezy pole lamp and cheezy covered pedestal cake tin, too. Kinda sad, wouldn't you say? Nothing high quality about those gifty gifts in those redemption stores.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just as I suspected, Kevin!
Gotta go look for vintage S&H redemption catalogs on eBay now. Actually there might be some good archival info on Stanley planes! Purely for research, y'know.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Just as I suspected, Kevin!
> Gotta go look for vintage S&H redemption catalogs on eBay now. Actually there might be some good archival info on Stanley planes! Purely for research, y know.
> 
> - poopiekat


STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You young pups are making me feel old. June '49 here. At least I haven't started collecting trading stamp nostalgia yet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I fell better…57 here. can't retire yet.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


so now's a good time to discuss vintage vs new trading stamps and S&H vs Plaid!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen S&H Green stamps in a few years. I used them when I was in the Navy - it's been a while.

Put together more than a few books of them


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I collected Green Stamps as a kid. Would always get a Cox, U-control airplane for my books. Then dad would crash it and I would start all over again. I didn't get to crash my own until I was 12. Got the Sopwith Camel model, took off the top wing and actually flew it a lot without crashing it. Except for the time I nosedived it into my brother's back  Ah, that was good times.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, Brad, the Cox flyers. A friend had one, a Mustang p-51 or something like that, flew on a tether. It had the .049 engine in it.
Myself, I was more fascinated by the 1/18 scale Wen-Mac '57 Chevy gasser, it would run tethered to a spike driven into the middle of the road. Man, it would draw a crowd whenever it was fired up!!
I think my indulgence in planes, er the woodworking kind, is mostly due to the fact that I can buy just about any that I felt like buying. This is how I compensate for the unmet wish for a cool motorized car or plane in my own impoverished youth. Now… if I could get the guys in the neighborhood to get into 1/24 slot-car racing, I'd build an epic formica-topped Nascar-inspired 6-lane track with equal-length lanes, and occupy the entire basement with it.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well this is my first post to this trend and this is my first today


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


August - it is a shame that you didn't get the top for the RAS. They are an MDF top that you can put a piece of hardboard on and they can get pretty chewed up. The problem is that they have the adjustment screws for squaring the the table to the saw.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> August - it is a shame that you didn t get the top for the RAS. They are an MDF top that you can put a piece of hardboard on and they can get pretty chewed up. The problem is that they have the adjustment screws for squaring the the table to the saw.
> 
> - dbray45


thanks man
question do you have pics on how the screw looks like?
i did not take the table because like you said its chewed up.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Download the manual. It shows the top and where the sets screws are. You can make a new one - set screws can be found at a good hardware store and the box stores.

The angle brackets that were on the bottom would have been good to have as well. You will have to make new ones with slotted holes so you adjust the top.

You may want to contact the seller and see if he still has it.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ ok cool men thanks
Well I have all the access to metal and I know a little about metal work so no problem there ok thanks I'll donloawd manual now thanks again men.
It was there I just did not want to take it I did not know what it was


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It is a learning process. Once you are done, you will know the saw and every aspect of it. For the new top, use two thicknesses of 3/4" HDF (high density fiber) and the brown hard board on the top. The HDF will hold the set screws better (I would use the brass insets to hold the set screws) and is very stable.

On mine, the set screws were accessible on the top and I used small finishing nails to hold the hard board in place. It was easy to remove this top and secure it back in place if adjusting was required - it always is.

In addition to the angle brackets, there are 4 set screws that raise and lower the top to match the saw height. Ideally, you want the saw to just barely and evenly score the top along its entire path. You also want a negative pitched blade for that saw. A lot of times, people put whatever blade is handy on those things-really dangerous to do that. Once that blade comes in contact with the wood, the less it grabs the wood the better.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


thanks David
yeah thats what i did i totally took it all apart and re-grease and oil and polish some metal and put new wire,
i dont like the on and off switch i might have to bypass that and install and new style switch somewhere along the new table.
thanks bud


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little vacation trip. Highlights, a Hawn #9, a type 2 #6, a type 1 #65.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Awfully big mitre saw Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Awfully big mitre saw Don!
> 
> - theoldfart


I think I paid about 50cents an inch. The etch is Stanley SW and the medallion is Simmons.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice grouping there Don!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some excellent finds there,* Don!*


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent hunting Don! I'm looking forward to hearing more about that colossal mitersaw.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Excellent hunting Don! I m looking forward to hearing more about that colossal mitersaw.
> 
> - Brad


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


5" under the spine Don?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> 5" under the spine Don?
> 
> - chrisstef


Yes


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Beefcake.

I just scored a saw the same size but i dont think theres a sweetheart on it. There's some serious heft to that puppy.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice score Don. That mitersaw should clean up nicely.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that SW miter saw could bring a nice price if you wanna flip it, Don…

True story…was camping in GA the past few days trying to sell wooden stuff in the rain…

Got to talking to an old friend about vintage tools…ended up making a trade for a completely unseen miter box. Belonged to his Grandpa…very little rust…in complete working order…my friend even says the teeth are sharp, but I doubt he really knows. From the description, it sounds like a big one! So, I have my hopes high for a Stanley!

Funny part, He kept stressing to me it was hand-operated. 

Pics one o these days after I build a nice end grain cutting board for the trade…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fruitful trip, Don!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Don. We need some close ups of the Hahn.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


this weeks finds









Two #61 marking guages, the lighter one a Sweet Heart, the other a New Brittan con.
The square's a #1, 8" with a galvanized blade, also a Sweet Heart.
$15.00 for the three.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice haul, Don. We need some close ups of the Hahn.
> 
> - JayT


As you wish, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/edwin-hahn-9-restoration-before-and-after/


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dang, Don, those Hahn planes are sweet. Wish I could find either those or some Siegley's around here.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The vacation I took was to Pennsylvania, and we hit some shops in Wilkes-Barre hoping to find some more, but I only seen 2 Siegley, both plow planes and both way over priced. Stopped at Stormville NY on the way home and found it. Go figure.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There was an ad on CL today for old carpenter tools - must see to appreciate. I went to look, and it was mostly junk, but a few decent pieces. I made the woman an offer for the whole lot and she jumped at it. I think she would have been happy with less just to get rid of it. I guess I'm a sucker for old tools. The tools belonged to the father of her 69 year old husband. He was a professional carpenter in CA she said. It makes me sad to see people treating their relatives tools this way, but I guess some people have different values. Anyway, here are a few highlight pics.










I haven't looked yet to see what the scraper plane is, but I'm sure you guys know. Anybody have a blade for it?



















A couple of rosewood handled braces. Haven't looked to see what they are yet.










The thing at the bottom is a Stanley No. 93 marking gauge of some sort. I don't know if it is complete. I need to look it up. The thing above it is a Stanley auger bit extension.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A nice bunch Bob. Some great finds. Hock makes a cutter for the scraper that works great and isn't to bad price wise.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Bob!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Boy, I almost stopped in at Smitty's shop on my way past…good thing I didn't. Hate to find such a disorderly shop!  








Did some rust hunting and came up with this monster. I've kinda had it in the back of my head that a large swing brace could come in handy some time. My jaw dropped when I saw this thing tangled up with two other "normal" braces. While rusty and pitted some, the ratchet and "chuck" (if you can call it that) were in better shape than the arm and worked freely without force. The "chuck" appears to be a solid shaft with a square, tapered hole that looked to fit the typical square tapered shank. It's didn't seem deep enough and when I got it home I cleaned about 3/8" of packed in crud, but haven't tried to mate a bit yet because the hole is still less than 1" deep. There are some puzzling "holes" in the bottom of the socket that I don't understand yet. No visible markings and the handles are metal. Look how much heftier the crank rod is compared to my Stanley next to it. There is a 3/8×16 set screw (not visible in picture) on the side of the "chuck" that looks like it has been twisted off. It's currently soaking in "holy oil" to soften it's hardened ways. Anyone have knowledge about such a creature?
DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, good find. Those 14" and 16"'s are hard to find. Don' t recognize the chuck, is it possible it's not complete?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


While wandering through a flea market, and Habitat for Humanity Re-store, I bought these:



















A Record #04- SS plane, once again, one came to me with a Stanley SW cutter. I'm beginning to think these were BORN with Stanley cutters!

Also, another DRP/Jordan #3 plane, made in post-war Germany. I like the goofy blade adjustment mechanism. The ol' fella who sells me this stuff also sold me some Stanley threaded rods and brass barrel nuts for front knobs… $2 each!!









I got dozens of handsaws, but I just had to rescue this one!! I don't have any handsaws with a nib, and now I do. The etch is long gone, and the handle is riveted or swaged with two pins, apparently. It's tight, but I sure would like to de-rust it without the wood contacting the anti-rust solution. This saw has gotta be 19th century. blade is just under 18" long. No idea who the maker is.










Oh, yeah! We went to a used book fundraiser today, too. I got Norm's bible, an excellent Audel's handbook, one I didn't have, AND that cult classic, Keeping your Beetle alive… for the Compleat Idiot! Such a fun read


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Something small but it is a SW! 3ft 4 fold and the finish is almost pristine.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find Kevin, especially in that condition.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah, Kevin aren't you supposed to be lusting in other directions now that U are retyred ?
And leaving the good stuff for the rest of us ?

;-)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen, nah


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I didn't have much time this past weekend to explore the markets, and nothing on CL or Canada's Kijiji site in my neighborhood… but


















Yeah, yeah, I know that vintage breast drills and braces are among the least desirable of the 'arm-strong' tools, but these two screamed at me. A genuine Miller's Falls #12 brace, complete with still-working level. Only missing the side grip, I know I either have one, or I'll make one. I even have a proper hanger bolt w/ 3/8" thread, so making one will not be difficult.
The other brace is unbranded, the crank says 'made in Canada', the big sprocket says 'Made in USA'. This is a problem for any vintage tool guy in Canada, a hundred+ years of manufacturers mixing it up to evade customs and duty charges by mixed origins. I got lots of Stanley planes purportedly made in Canada, a mish-mosh of types that defy solid identication. However, I just had to snag it; it's the first 3-jaw breast drill I've ever owned.

Also, a very early Stanley 23 Transitional plane, with eagle logo and a far-gone cutter stamped Bailey. I thought it was pre-lateral; after getting it home I see the lat lever is simply missing, but it is undoubtedly pre-1900.

I'll clean the braces up a bit, make 'em whole, and then… here's where they'll no doubt end up:


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, it turns out that this sort of random purchase on the way home from St. Louis is a pretty rare tool. I've not been really successful at rust hunting (until this thing) because I'm too much of a home body…don't get around enough. A quick search turns up only three mentions of this tool, one priced at $400, no prices shown for the other. One site mentions a 16" prototype (one of a kind) for $695. 
Upon cleaning, the label stamps show up:

















Disassembled for cleanup. Bearings are missing and I have only three the right size. It weighs in at more than 5 lbs. I'm struggling to get the last set screw removed. Just started working on it today after it has been soaking in holy oil for last three weeks to loosen things up. 








The chuck has a square hole that does not seem to be tapered. Now that raises the question…what fits in it?
DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, post it here, http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/38126 Wayne may have some info.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doh! Just saw I posted the same picture twice! 
Thanks DonW, I'll get the right pictures there!








DanK


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today was our 11th anniversary. We celebrated by breakfast out, then hit a couple yard sales. We were going to go to antique shops but she thought to look in CL for yard sales and sure enough we found an estate sale with a fair amount of older tools. It was late by the time we got there and the young man organizing it said there were a lot more tools earlier. Some he didn't know what they were. I picked through what was left and this is what I got. I didn't really want another D-8 saw, but when I asked him how much, he said, grab another saw and call it 20 even. Not the best deal ever, but fair enough.





































Been looking for one of these. And a SW no less, as is the 19










The 19 is missing the eccentic lever, but those are easy enough to come by. Also needs a pretty good bath. The plating on the cap is in rough shape but the rest not so bad.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice John. How did I miss that yard sale? Now you need to build yourself a saw vise and I'll give you some sharpening pointers. BTW, I have a couple little saws sharpened and ready for you to pick up next time you stop by.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds John! Looks like the #18 is missing the eccentric plate (the adjustment lever.) They are $2.00 on the Stanley parts Website.

I love the performance of the D-23 for cutting stock to rough length. Just can't stand the blocky, bulky, too-huge handles.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! It was back behind C.S. Porter. Wasn't much left by the time we gt there, but he said there was quite a bit that morning. The couple organizing it were just hired so they didn't know any history or even really what was there. It is lookin more and more like I am gonna need to learn to sharpen… Might be worth getting some of these on the 'bay. Start payin for this habit

Thanks Brad, I was gonna check Neplaneparts but it would likely be more than 2bucks.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How do you like my new plane…ain't she a beaut? The price was right though (free).










There was an ad on CL for a set of new, unused Kobalt air tools for $20. At first I thought it was a scam, but I emailed anyway. Turns out the seller lives right behind me. I rushed over and bought the air tools. Then I ask if he has any other tools for sale. He says yeah, I got this new Homelite chainsaw that's never been started. I'll take $50 for it. I bought it. Then I ask, do you have any woodworking tools, you know, like old planes and saws. He reaches in a drawer and pulls out the old beater Stanley No. 5 and says here, you can just have this. The air tools are $100 at Lowes, and are only missing a few small parts like sockets, etc. The chainsaw retails for around $150 but you can get it cheaper. The plane with an orange knob-priceless. Now that's the kind of rust hunting I like.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet Bob. I bought (yes I paid for mine) one with orange knob and tote.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score Bob! I'm in the market for a chainsaw. Maybe we could work out a trade?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Maybe John, let's talk. I really don't need another chainsaw.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I need to get out there and talk saws anyway.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Now that s the kind of rust hunting I like.


You mean the kind without any rust Bob? LOL. Very nice finds. It isn't often you get real bargains like that.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I also have bought 2 with bright orange,. Was this just an approach to warding off theft/personalizing tools? The orange seems to show up on quite a few planes and I have seen several others on forums and in shops? Was there any other historical significance that anyone is aware of or were these just well decorated in their past life?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My father in law (mid-80's) paints his gardening tools red. Says it helps him find them easier when he sets them down. LOL


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the Orange one I found (and have seen others) had an orange epoxy type finish that looked dipped and factory.

its shown here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38940

I read that there was a school that ordered them that way. Since I read it on the internet I figured it had to be true (a bit of sarcasm)

Honestly I never found any proof one way or the other, but it makes sense for the number of others I've seen.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















There was a local Antiques Dealer's Association fall show;, and slim pickens once again. however, I did score a Stanley, triangle logo, 28" Level, #30. A Yankee breast drill, #55, which even had the ratcheting mechanism inside, like what you would see on the Yankee push-drills. A Union 7C, begging for re-hab. Finally, a Stanley eggbeater, #1220 Sweet Heart.

Finding good stuff on the prairie tundra gets more difficult every time I go out in search for more vintage stuff.









A nice brass Stanley bubble level vial, and lastly, a 3 pc faux woodgraining set, probably 100 yrs old.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So the winter comes and you guys stop rust hunting? Really? I'm having "joys of rust hunting" withdrawals here. And that's especially bad during the holidays.










picked this little fella up at an estate sale some time ago. I use it for delicate work and to smooth the surface left by my full-sized draw knife.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm not finding much. I found a local antique place and found only one thing in decent enough condition, a 2" auger for my boring machine. Then I turned around and saw that it went to the boring machine they had with an almost $300 price tag on it.

There's a 1940s or 50s Millers Falls Langdon Acme 74C Mitre Box for $20 on CL, but I already have one of a better vintage and the 150 mile round trip makes it not worth it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Brad


GASP! Does that have a maker's mark on it, Brad?
Excuse me while I drool…


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Heads up, Airframer! Gots ta make one of dese, yes?

Just cute!
DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brad, its not winter stopping me, its just life's been in the way!!

But I guess ebay would still be rust hunting. I hope its waiting for me tonight when I get home. Chaplins Improved needing some love.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Roughest tool I've bought to date, I think. $5 at a flower shop that had this beauty hanging on an outside wall.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit fellas!

Don, life this time of year does go by fast.

Smitty…wow…that saw takes the prize for rustiest. You going to make it a user?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Turned up only a couple planes today. A Stanley 605 1/2 Bedrock bed, something I wanted because of an ailing 604 1/2 round-top Bedrock I had with badly cracked cheeks. Silly me.. I knew a 605 1/2 was a non-standard size!! It needs a 2 1/4" cutter and lever cap, a size specific to the 605 1/2 and the 27 1/2 Transitional plane. That's okay, my excellent wife will get me any kind of welder I want for Christmas! So the 604 1/2 roundie will heal, and I'll buy yet another 27 1/2 that I can snarf the ironware from, and then turn up a proper lever cap at 2 1/4 ".

Also, a unbranded #6 with a "Hunt" cutter. I've got a handful of generic planes with Hunt cutters, not sure if they are real Hunt planes or not! Bailey sued Hunt in 1860 over infringement, then Stanley sued Bailey over the patents, sheesh. Haven't hit PTAMPIA yet to get the details of Hunt planes, but this guy, when I picked it up, is one sweet #6, simplistic, problem-free, nicely patina-ed user, ready to go.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice bunch of plane Poopie!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did some rust hunting in a local store today that has newly opened up. Nice place. I'm too lazy to go back to the shop and get a picture of it, but I found an Atkins timber saw gauge in nice condition. Of course, there is no spider. The patent date is '97, 1897 I presume. I'm not seeing descriptions of how this particular model is used, so I'll post pictures with that request later.

But I also ran across this in the same store:








I'll put it over on the drills forum too. Like a dummy I didn't look to see how much they wanted for it. I was struck by the two speed feature and double bit jammy. 
DanK


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool drill, Dan. Be interesting to see what they think it's worth.

My rust hunt results from a few weeks ago, finally getting around to posting










Millers Falls #1200 adjustable square, no name block plane similar to a #60, Stanley #18 adjustable bevel and a set of dividers that someone soldered a pencil holder to also use as a compass. Nothing real special, though the #18 is a definite keeper, but for a total $6.50, I can't complain.

They're all in an Evaporust bath now so they can get cleaned up.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Sargent type 2 #106, A Union #4, a Bailey #3 (type 11) and a Stanley #27 for todays finds.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Don!
Today's "find" courtesy of the father-in-law:


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My first rust find of 2015-a 3/8" James Swan chisel and an ugly perfect handle screwdriver. Not the best time of year for rust hunting, so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've only found 2 Stanley #5 1/2s in the wild. They've both been in this kind of shape and both type 11.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Funny, Don. Hard to believe I've found just as many 5-1/2's as you have and you definitely do a lot more rust hunting than me. We know what kind of magic you can work on that one.

While wife was at her daughter's bridal shower today, I did some rust hunting and came up with:










Right: a Stanley #7C, type 7 or 8, we'll know once it gets cleaned up. Probably do a refurb and sell this one.

Center: a Union 542 transitional in exceptional shape. The depth adjuster on these is very different and obviously a precursor to the X series of iron planes.

Left: My favorite find, a Millers Falls No 88 jointer fence. Those are tough to come upon and I snagged this one for $10. Missing the locking knob, but otherwise complete. I should be able to come up with something to work in place of the knob.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nice finds JayT. I love the Union!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*JayT:* Lovin' that Union trannie!

How'd the evaporust treatment go on your last week's finds?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don & pk. I was pretty happy with the Union, too. When I took it up to the counter at the antique mall, the owner pulled of the tag, looked at it and then just looked at me and said "Good buy". He recognized the value immediately, as well, but the price is what the dealer from that booth was asking.

Edit: Went fine, pk. The #18, square and dividers are ready to use, I'll have to get pics up in the restoration thread. The block plane iron needs quite a bit more work-the back is pitted a bit. Not enough to replace, but will take a bit of time to get flattened out.

I don't suppose either of you has a guess as to the value of the Union? I've seen Union trannies with the traditional knob depth adjustment and lever cap, but this is the first I've seen with the lever depth adjuster and screw cap.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*JayT:* It's not unusual for Union trannies of the same significance of yours offered in the $400-$700 range, though I'm not following closely enough to see whether they get any bid, or a bunch of bids. I'd put a watch on similar ones listed in eBay, and wait and see what results they get. Lotsa people doing this…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


lets see that adjuster.

poopie, that last tranny tower and London on ebay was hard to resist!!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *JayT:* It s not unusual for Union trannies of the same significance of yours offered in the $400-$700 range, though I m not following closely enough to see whether they get any bid, or a bunch of bids. I d put a watch on similar ones listed in eBay, and wait and see what results they get. Lotsa people doing this…
> 
> - poopiekat


I'll definitely watch the ones on ebay, but first gotta find one. I did a search for Union planes and came up with a couple 500 series smoothers in the sold listings, but no jointers. I'll keep checking every few days or so.



> lets see that adjuster.
> 
> - Don W


Here you go, Don. You can immediately see the X series family relationship.



















and the nose










Wonder if PTAMPIA has any info? I still need to track down a copy of each (and budget for them). I might also ask the almighty Leach to see what he can tell me about it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


JayT, I looked it up in PTAMPIA. You're missing a few pieces. There is a bolt with a brass nut on top and bottom of the lever. The are about 1905ish.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So the bolt must not have been attached to anything? The little nub there is definitely factory, not a broken off post base. The two 500 series smoothers on ebay didn't have the post either. There was a X35 tranny that had the post and brass nuts. I've never seen an X series in person to see how the mechanism works.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the picture isn't very good, but I think the bolt would sit in the little nub and you would use the two nuts to raise and lower it an lock it in.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jay, 10 clams for an 88? Deserves a U SUCK! Nice snag.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I agree with Ol' Fart, great snags JT


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


For some reason I'm drawn to listings for tool chests. They usually seem to be a good deal and this one looked to be in good shape with the tools taken care of. For $70 it was hard to turn down.




























Turned out to be a fair amount of Sweetheart stuff in there like a brazed No 5 in otherwise excellent shape. Type 14 I think. And this odd double Rule & Level spokeshave:










The best piece though was probably this:










Yup, it is:


















A Yankee 2100 in pretty good shape.

That and some other odds and ends I think made it worth it. I thought that bullnose plane might be a #90, but I don't know, I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is "you suck" worthy. You stole it!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


what I can see looks like a 75 ? And YUP you stole it and YOU SUCK !


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, and you're right Glen, 75 bullnose rabbet looks about right. Apparently that spokeshave is a #62 reversible spoke shave and is fairly rare. Saw a post on Woodcentral that says Walter has an average price on it of $100-200, but Jim Bode has one for sale in better condition for $129. Interesting find either way.

Now I just need to start sorting and actually get rid of the stuff I don't want instead of letting it pile up.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ya, Tim, you suck! Did you know that the NG magazines there are probably his porn sheets? It was in days of yore…before you were born. 
DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Slim pickens on the prairies today.
A Stanley SW #626 hand drill, an Este #4 plane made in W. Germany, A Falcon-Pope #6 (a #4 size plane) which survived a waist-high fall in my driveway, yaaay, a #51 'Made in Germany' presumed to be a Jordan, a Stanley #51 with early round logo on cutter, and a Stanley #923-8 in bit brace stamped "B.T. Co", and a 6" hand clamp.

Nothing significant but the whole works totaled less than $60. All heading into the black hole of poopiekat's workshop!!

Tim: Great purchase, that loaded tool chest!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


doesn't look that slim to me. Some great additions to the hoard!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Don*!
I suppose, one more plane to show off. Though not acquired this week, I finally have all the correct bits and pieces for my rebuild.




























A Type 6 round-side *Bedrock 605 1/2.* Not yet restored, but now complete. Tote had multiple fractures, but all back together now. I think I'll just buy planes already restored in the future. After refinishing and fettling, a test drive will determine whether it goes in my plane till, or into the glass showcase.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim and poopiekat, those are some fantastic finds at some unbelievable prices!

Not a hand tool, but a woodworker all the same. Grabbed this guy off c-list today after work for $40.
Seems complete (even has the boot on the bottom piston), all but the embossed model numbers are worn off the ID plate but it's a 103.0404. Pegs it as a 1940's era though seller thought it was '60's.
Have t had a chance to look it over much yet, wife was anxious for me to come and watch some playoffs with her (God bless her!).


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Slyy*: I'll bet that old scroller runs sweet! I'd instantly trade in my Ryobi for a vintage one like yours.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dang Jake that things got the vintage mojo working for it. I see plenty of space in the background, so turn around now and go back and get that table saw. And PK you sure find some interesting stuff. Sounds like it was a pretty good hunting weekend for the middle of winter.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Remote rust hunting yields results too! A second pretty complete 46.









And this little no name thing fascinates me. I've not seen a tenon cutter exactly like this where the blade is micro-adjustable. Looks handy. 









Some restoration work coming up.
DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Second 46? Leave some for the rest of us will you?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A #46 is high on my list. I typically just buy what I see, rather than buy to a specific wish-list. That must be why I don't have one yet. Pretty rare around these parts!


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well this is my find today




































Is there someone I can pay to sharpen this back saw?
PleaSe advice I don't know how to do that


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow August. That is quite a haul. Excellent etching on the Bishop backsaw. And looks like NOS Craftsman auger bits. Then of course a couple of nice planes. Congratulations!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chrisstef did that, and I think he probably still does.

Summerfi - aka - The saw guru, but I know he's got a lot on his plate with new saw builds and a whole heap of English saws needing attention.

There are more, but those are the first that come to mind.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A #18 and a bishop backsaw …. nice haul August. I haven't found a backsaw in the wild in a long time. Pm me if you wanna chat about sharpening, I can dial ya in buddy.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Add Wally331 to that list. He has made, refurbished and sharpened for some other LJ's before. A lot of his availability would depend on school schedule.

Or just learn to do it yourself. After all, if stef can learn how …...


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad
$30 from a thrift store 
Thanks Chris's ok I will I don't know anything anout saw zero.

Thanks jayt
Yes I know him I actuallyade 2 purchase from him
He sound very busy
I'm actually asking him if I can buy more he gave me a good deal for 2 full size saw

And as for me learning
I doubt that I hear enough scary story about saw sharpening


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


August, you got all that for $30?? That backsaw alone is easily worth $60. You deserve a big old YOU SUCK!

And with your skills, you could learn to sharpen saws pretty quick. They are metal after all. ;-)


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


August, rip saws are actually pretty easy to sharpen. Crosscut saws are a bit more involved but someone with your skills shouldn't have any problem learning, just need to be able to practice.

I've done several rips with good results and am still working on crosscuts-need to find time to sit down and practice. For all we pick on stef, he sent me some excellent tips about starting out that allowed pretty good results right off.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Lol Bob
I've been getting rip off all my life I can count the good days like these

Thanks jayt
I actually want this to be sharpen as a cross cut 
I suck at ripping I have a bandsaw and table saw for ripping LOL


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That #18 is probably worth the $30!!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, August!

Except for that ol' Bishop backsaw. it looks all worn out…just go ahead and mail it to Stef…and he can mail it to me! You need another Bad Axe! 

And, don't listen to the guys about sharpening teeth…it's darn near impossible to even see them much less file them properly…Or maybe it's for young men? Wait…Bob does it! LOL!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ O SCHNAPPS TERRY LOLOL


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Auggie!!!

Found an Atkins miter saw today for $40, not sure I want to snag it at that price, any suggestions?

Also found this in the $5 and it's yours tool bin at an antique store on the way home from class:









Yup








First "Yankee" in the stable!

One of the handle "nuts" is pretty loose so need to figure out how to make that well again but otherwise wholly intact!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find Auggie. Bishop Backsaw, #18, and NOS auger bits is a pretty good haul.

Jake that's pretty sweet too for $5. It's funny how some people practically give them away and some people think any rusted out antique is worth big $$$. What model is it. North Bro's or Stanley?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Slyy
Thanks Tim 
Well I started to clean the
Saw plate
Getting ready for Chris's service


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finds over the last couple of days…I seem to excel at finding the badly abused stuff and have to bring it home…









*#1* I've seen here (LJ)recently, but cannot remember any details.
*#2* Millers Falls with MOHAWK stamped blade
*#3* Stanley stamped blade, everything else frog(broken), lever cap, corregated body says 408…Sargent? There is a piece of wood under the front knob, so I'm officially calling this my first infill (sad, I know). Oh and there is a bolt going through the right wing right above the crack in the mouth. Body may become a Don W style knob and tote refinishing holder…
*#4* White painted coffin smoother with CAST STEEL WARRANTED under the chip breaker (saved from the paint brush).
Cue the music-Slip sliding away…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, you've got it bad! 
How much ya want for #3?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, that's a sad set of specimens you've dug up.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My motto: No one is completely worthless. If nothing else, they can serve as a bad example. Terry, if you want it (I don't know what for), I'll mail it to you, FREE!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nah, Candy, I should pass…but I've got a few rehab patients that look almost as bad off as yours! 

But, you're gaining lots of knowledge. If you can make decent shavings with those guys, you'll have an easier time with a brand name vintage plane when the time is right!

Today, I've wasted 3 hours prepping a no.3 for paint, and it's too small for my hands to ever use. But, I love these old tools, and just the shop time I enjoy is worth the cost of the lil plane. I have a feeling everyone here knows that simple pleasure!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Today, I ve wasted 3 hours prepping a no.3 for paint, and it s too small for my hands to ever use.
> - terryR


Terry, try holding the smaller planes like you would a block plane and not like a bench plane. I've read lots that's how the old timers used the smaller planes, especially the #1's. I've found it works pretty well and is comfortable. You're typically using the in smaller places so it isn't needed for extended time periods like a regular smoother


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


yes, you are correct! I've been trying to hold those lil totes. Will try to just hold the plane…

Thanks, Don!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Aww No3's probably look so cut sitting on a bench! Might find one someday!

That brace I grabbed, prior to cleanup all I can see around the ratchet is "North Brothers" did the ones after the stanley purchase still have North Brothers on there?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Aww No3 s probably look so cut sitting on a bench! Might find one someday!
> 
> That brace I grabbed, prior to cleanup all I can see around the ratchet is "North Brothers" did the ones after the stanley purchase still have North Brothers on there?
> 
> - Slyy


Take a look at this series, http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/series/6780


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, Ive seen that but misplaced where it was! Thanks!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I did better on yesterday's rust hunting.
6 pair of ShopSmith 48" double bar clamps (there's a little rust in there)









Here's a web pic of 3 pair in use (thanks, Don Broussard)









$60 for the lot. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Killer deal Candy. Ive never seen those clamps before, they look handy as hell. Clamps and cauls all in one!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, you did almost well enough for a "you suck"! The only thing I'd do to these is dry lube the screw and wax the meeting faces heavily to prevent glue stick. These are nice!
DanK


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Had to fight off the winter blues with some rust hunting today.

From left to right: C.O. Osberg Co. off set rasp (looks hand stitched), an unmarked rasp/file with a slight radius edge, 2" Stanley 720 chisel, Charles Buck 1" gouge with a heavy sweep.










And shown poorly here is a split nut Spear & Jackson. No medallion which I find a little odd but its clearly stamped on the plate as a Spear & Jackson.










Out the door for $20 American.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Stef, nice stuff for a nice price. Really like the pointed rasp and the gouge, and of course the saw. Is the medallion missing from the saw, or was there never one on it? There's an S&J medallion on ebay right now.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. I was thinking that the rasp would really come in hand cleaning up and reshaping saw handles. It doesn't look like there was ever a medallion on it Bob. The center nut seems like its nice and flush without any indication of it being enlarged to accept a medallion. The bottom saw nut looks to be steel instead of brass so im not 100% convinced its all original. It does have the typical English pattern lines to it though. Ill take a peek at that medallion, appreciate the heads up.

It was definitely the cream of the crop at this place. That gouge is still fairly sharp, I think a good honing and itll be ready to work.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stef, the medallion listing ended this morning, but it had no bids. You might contact the seller if you want to buy it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Spear-amp-Jackson-Sheffield-Saw-Handle-1-034-medallion-With-Split-Spanner-Nut-/291367068229?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=v%252B%252BOzFck5jwlRSG2V49k4hASQEs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stef, I highly recommend the DanK Gouge Sharpening Company :=)


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Checked a CL listing today. Grabbed 40 USD in rust, stone, and wood.










The rust sits atop two table leafs of mahogany. Next to them are a piece of painted African mahogany, and a nice looking piece of cherry. The back saw is severely bastardized, but I got it for a buck. The panel saw is dull and pitted, with no hint of etching thus far. Both disston.

The block plane I haven't identified. There is something on the iron, but haven't gleaned what it says yet.



















Clamps, self explanatory, and in working condition, plus I got this rounded stanley rasp (the lemon zester type) that I'll add a picture of in a sec.

No great finds, and no awesome steals… Unless you tell me that these are awesome sharpening stones which set me back Fi dolla. One (I believe the finest grit) is yellowish/orangish. Is that an Arkansas stone?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good haul bucket. Block plane looks like a sargent 5306(?) or its craftsman clone, a good score either way. Whats up with the back/miter saw? A new plate and she'd be a great user.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the block is Sargent made 430x or 530x. X = 6 for 6" or 7 for 7"


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks stef! On that back saw, previous owner created a new back. I don't know why. (It weighs about 12 lbs.) I suspect the plate may not be the original as well. The handle, however, felt like home. You know how sometimes you just find that thing that fits your grip? I've got to make this into a nice user. 
When I was trying to discern what the iron engraving said, I thought for a sec that I saw sargent. I dismissed the thought as wishful thinking… I did pay a full five bucks for that, so if I can make it a user, I'll be stoked.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don! When I thought I saw Sargent, I immediately thought of you. ("Don would know what plane this is")


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bucket, post a closer pic of that backsaw. How long is that thing? It could be a miter saw that someone cut down and put a backsaw handle on. Very nice haul.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































There seems to be some etching present, so the plate may be original. The back is split, and held together by brass or steel pins. It is 3/16 steel on each side of the plate. Super heavy. I can't imagine it is original. Looking at the holes in the plate, maybe the handle isn't original to the plate? If the two lower holes were added, the holes at the top leave it sitting a bit skewed downhill, based on the top cut of the tote which normally aligns with the top of the plate.

It's all a guess to me, but this plate seems in salvageable condition.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's a strange one. The spine looks homemade. The handle looks like a Disston. The fact that it has 2 screws indicates it was originally on a saw <12>s modified from something longer. The good news is the handle alone is worth 10x what you paid, and the screws about the same.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I removed the makeshift spline: no etching present. Plate might not be useable?









It did cut as it was, but despite the handle feeling like home, the rest of the saw did not.

Took the other disston apart as well. A bit of cleaning revealed pitting, and zero hints of etching. Is this plate salvageable?


















One more question: how do you guys get the brass parts so new looking without abrasion?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That plate on the full size looks just fine to me bucket. As long as its not kinked or a ton of pitting at the tooth line youre good. For brass i use brass polish with a little brass brush then polish on a clean cloth. No real magic.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stef. I'd really like to keep both of these. I'm not overly concerned about polishing up the handles, but then again it would look sweet. You up for sharpening the larger one? I don't have the skill, means nor desire.

As for the other,I'm thinking I need to find a nice little disston backsaw with a broken handle. That plate I'm thinking I'll cut down into card scrapers. See any reason I shouldn't? (The teeth are reasonably sharp, and there isn't pitting, but the way it's been bastardized seems to make it virtually useless as a worthy saw.) (specifically the way the top was drilled multiple times on the back end of the plate)


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brass is a wonderful thing to shine. Brasso first comes to mind. It's in the store next to fells naptha soap and all that other good stuff that Grandma or Great Grandma used and we don't think it has a purpose anymore.

Brass shining is a chemical and physical thing. The chemicals in brasso do the work along with you rubbing those chemicals on the brass. Brasso will never abrade anything you have. Nor should you use any abrasive on brass that you want to keep.

If you are polishing something like a saw medallion use a q-tip to get the brasso in all the nooks. Be patient, polish something for 10 minutes a day twice a day for a week and you will be amazed.

or

go at it with some wacky abrasive tool and then wish you had not scratched it because that is what remains is the scratches.

I cannot get any college credit for my time in the 'Corps but I did get a Phd in shining brass.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tutorial, CPJOT. I lol'd at your description of the alternate method. (Impatient abrasiveness) Describes me to a tee.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


While we're on the subject…what's the best way to get paint off of brass (medallion)?


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Never has that problem per se but I might try citri strip on that. I don't know how Citri strip works with brass but I can't believe it would attack it too greatly. You might email them.

You could always try a needle stuck in a stick and pick it off but I have to believe you would scratch the dickens out of her.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


CFrye,
Who are all these folks that drip paint on saws and planes Gee whiz it's not like you use them on the finishing phase!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't know, CP. The brass in question is on a Disston D-8 (I think) skew backed saw. The handle had been thickly painted in red, a whole lot more than dripped on :-/


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I measure success by the number of times I have to hit the ATM.
Today, I got these gems from a charity flea market, at the horse race track:










*Stanley 8C, guessing Type 7; Union #6 C, Record #07SS with Stay-Set.*










*Ulmia 3/4" chisel, Henry Boker Corner Bit Brace, Mint Stanley #95G scribe, Millers Falls 14", Handyman #5, and Stanley #00 level.
*
Of course there's a bit of Vigorish to be paid, my wife comes along and finds little trinkets that she likes, and they go on the bill too. It's all good!! Whenever I can bring home biggie aircraft carrier-sized planes, I'm happy!!
p.s. Ignore those price stickers…It all came to me for less than $150.00 CDN. Charity, y'know.

now… Off to triage my new arrivals…

*


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice gets, PK!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You always find the good stuff PK, though I'm sure you put in your time. That corner brace is pretty cool.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Buckethead and Tim!
*I suppose it's the same everywhere, but here in the desolate wasteland, I stay on top of all antiques events. I try to be present at opening time, because I know there will be a few others out to lynch an early bargain. If it's a two-day event, I'll try to attend on both days. 
There is also a couple of Mennonite thrift stores nearby, they can turn up a bargain too! Heck, even H4H, I go there once a week to scout for tools and hardwood lumber!

There will be shows periodically at shopping malls and other venues, I always attend. The antiques emporiums and group shops? I try to visit them at least once a month.

So, yeah, I suppose I'm pre-occupied with finding a bargain. Aside from the periodic shows, shops with regular business hours, yard sales, garage sales, CL, Kijiji, I also know what's going on at eBay Canada. All in all, I average maybe 2 to 4 new acquisitions a week. Sometimes, I take a breather and go do some actual woodworking, LOL!!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smokin catches PK! I'd love to find a cornsr brace out and about, not utilitarian but certainly cool.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Slyy!* In all my years of looking, this is the first corner brace I've ever seen. So it had to come home with me. Seems like it's going to require lots of strength and dexterity to keep it steady…but definitely cool, from Germany.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah they look like my arms woul hardly be long enough to swing that outer arm. My suggestion s find any excuse to try it out as soon as possible!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My latest pick-ups.










3/8 paring chisel, stamped HARWI. There are no other markings, so best guess it was a private label for the AJ Harwi Hardware company out of Atchison and later Wichita, Kansas. From the handle and construction, probably made by Stanley, similar to the 720's.

The plane is a Rockford R5-1/2, a later one with the tall knob and it has the frog adjusting screws like the Type 10 and later Stanley's. It has a Laskeside stamped iron, which seems to be correct for many of the Rockford planes. A little crusty, but intact, complete and the wood is even in good shape. Planning to clean this one up, put a good camber on the iron and use as a fore plane.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow,* Jay,* I've never seen a Rockford! Now I gotta have a few.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is it as well made as it looks from here Jay? They chisel looks nice too.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, yes, it is very well made. The little bit I was able to dig up is that Rockford was affiliated with Marsh. If it wasn't actually manufactured by Stanley, however, I'd be surprised. All components, outside of the walnut knob & tote are very similar to a Stanley type 11. The wood is even held down with threaded rods and waisted brass nuts identical to those used on Stanley's. I haven't had the frog off yet to know what the sole to frog mating surfaces look like.

Hopefully I'll be able to work it over this weekend and have the results up on the Show the Restoration thread soon.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is there any good rust hunting around Pompano, Ft Lauderdale, Boca Raton Florida?


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Occasional shop that I frequent on Fridays after work announced this morning that they just got in a load of tools. The wife hopped in the car to see what they had. Came home with a Keen Kutter K8 and a wet grinder. The K8 is getting cleaned up right now but I will have to build a bench for the grinder. 
I was just sitting in the kitchen sharpening irons and she looked at me, "isn't this why I just drug home that grinder thing?" Perhaps I will have to work on that sooner than later.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Haha, great wife, you've done good.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Haha, great wife, you ve done good.
> 
> - Tim


Yeah, no way those would have been there at the end of the day.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Heeheehee, yes, I think sooner would be better. Nice find by your wife, MN. 
Hubby picked up these planes and compass for me the other day.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, you do like challenges. Those planes look…..well, its the thought that counts


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do. And, yes, it is. 
I, initially, thought the red frog on the Craftsman(on the left with the shaving) meant Millers Falls. The. I saw the Sargent-ish lateral adjuster…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely a much later Sargent made Craftsman. Those are from the "We don't give a crap if we sell crap" era. What's the plan? Giving them the old college try?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup! Practice on these,and their ilk. Make the noob mistakes here. Then, get back to the better stuff…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smart, girl!
I like the one with the blue tote!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes if you can make the handyman work, everything else is gravy!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












*This weeks' stuff:*

#5 Stanley pre-lateral, #4 Record, #6 Stanley, #605 Bedrock, #127 Stanley Liberty Bell, 'Bushman' drawknife, 2 old 'yankee' spiral drivers with bits, 2 Teco pipe wrenches. And a 'Beach' toolbox, not pictured, loaded with drift punches and other crap, lol!! That's my repair on the #5, not sure whether to stain it in to match, or leave it contrasted to the rosewood. Any ideas?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Quite the haul, PK! What is a 'Bushman' drawknife? I like the contrast on your repair.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Candy! I'm not sure about 'Bushman', it may be a manufacturer's stamp, or maybe the owner's mark. There does seem to be other edge tools out there with that name, though! It's just a common 8" drawknife.

I'd like to see your "Handyman" acquisition become a first-rate high-performing tool!! Though my Handymans collect dust and rust due to other planes ahead of it in the queue, the world needs somebody to prove the merits of the Handyman line of tools…


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bushman is a Swedish brand. They made saws too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Bob







Nice medallions, I've never seen or heard of Bushman before, and I'm assuming they did not have much of a presence in North American retailing. Appreciate the info, maybe there other examples that can be posted here?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'll do my best, PK! Thanks for the Bushman info, Bob.
Question for the rust hunters…it has been suggested that I carry a small piece of steel wool or mild abrasive pad with me to clean off grime to be able to read medallions and such. Anyone do this? Any reason not to? Undecided…


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, some vendors won't care, others are fussy. I would ask the vendor first. If it's a consignment store, the store personnel may not know. I try to err on the side of caution. 0000 steel wool does little if any harm on any metal and unless the grime is really thick will act pretty quickly.

If you're a negotiator, rubbing tells your interest, which you can use to your advantage, or if you are not aware to your disadvantage.

DanK


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy-
I'm with Dan on asking the vendors. It's their tool. I'm willing to flip the lever cap cam up to get a better look at the chip breaker, blade and frog but I ask before I pull out *any* tools for further disassembly. I always carry a 16" ruler/straight edge and a screw driver as part of my flea market kit to more carefully examine potential finds.
But I ask first and do the examination directly in front of the vendor.
I have been known to lick my thumb and rub vigorously or even scrape with a thumb nail to expose a suspected makers mark.
I recently added a magnet to my flea market kit when I couldn't determine if a depth adjuster nut on a plane was brass or steel. It was that dirty.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A piece of cotton rag can do quite a bit for getting enough grime off things like medallions to make things readable, but does very little damage. It can sometimes even remove a thin coat of rust that is making it so you can't see the makers stamp on things like a brace arm. After recommendations like upchuck's I now carry two vintage stubby screwdrivers, one with a thin tip for narrow slots and one with a thicker one. I also have a quick pocket caliper and folding 6" or so ruler combo. Some Stanley model, can't recall exactly which. I can see a straightedge coming in handy.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Any reason why I can't soak a plane body in simple green overnight?
Working on a plane that is speckled like the night sky with overspay and the simple green seems to be breaking it down.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Any reason why I can t soak a plane body in simple green overnight?
> Working on a plane that is speckled like the night sky with overspay and the simple green seems to be breaking it down.
> 
> - MNclone


It should be fine.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No harm I can think of during the soaking, but simple green is water based so it will cause rust if you don't rinse it off properly and then use something ilke Wd-40 to displace the water or otherwise dry it off right away.

I suppose it's possible the simple green would attack the japanning too, but I doubt it. Japanning is tough stuff.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great tips, folks! Thanks!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've found that an overnight soak in Evaporust will loosen up paint spots, as well. Not sure why, but I've had several planes with paint splatters that just wiped off after an ER bath.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Before tonight, not had ER take off paint/japaning save that which had rust underneath. Have a Cordovan Made in Canada Stanley No. 4 that had the red/orange around the "Stanely" on the lever cap, all wiped off with the ERA when I took it out. No loss though as it's far from a collector, not even sure if I'll replace the paint.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some recent acquisitions rounding out my hand tools.









DanK
I see the phone camera doesn't like the cold…poor focus.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, I thought I commented on your treasures. Probably forgot to click on POST!
Nice trammel set! What are the tools in the middle?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The tools left and middle are tenon cutters. The left one is adjustable from about 1/4" to about 1 1/4" I think. The middle one is not adjustable, nor does it have a depth stop. The widget on the right is a "pointer" that will act like a pencil sharpener to round off the shoulders of a square piece so a tenon cutter can start on center, or put a point on a dowel for whatever reason. Wheel makers would point their spokes instead of making tenons on them, and the shrinking steel band would keep the wheel solid better. You see the results of their activity on the stick in front of them.

The trammel set is new, not vintage, but I got it because it's small, inexpensive and will do things like hold chalk, marker, pen, or pencil in addition to the points. I was also attracted to it because of the size of beam it will clamp onto and the points are eccentric for fine adjustment.

DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Dan. I need to find a set of the tendon cutters.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked these up tonight from ebay on a whim. I suppose they are not woodworking tools in the strictest sense, but damn useful nonetheless.

Made by Moore and Wright who were the equivalent of Starrett this side of the pond.










Starrett parallel pin punches


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice pickup Andy. The dividers over here frequently are missing the rod on top. It facilitates spinning the divider when walking out dimensions. I've also found the calipers to be helpful too when matching the thickness of, say, handle transition points. That way I can approximate an existing handle.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You'll certainly find then useful Andy.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok, this post is not really about the rewards of rust hunting, but a tongue-in-cheek reminder to look out for repurposing opportunities.

*Question:* What does a woodworker see when he looks at his wife's empty bottle of perfume?

*Hint:* The answer is not: An opportunity to get in his wife's good books by buying her a replacement. )










*Answer:* A ferrule.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh, ferule not ferret?

Should look good Andy. I have one on the bench now waiting for repair. Handblown blue freeform glass. The stopper is broken.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


a 130 for only 25, 


























Going to get grumpy about the pics, anyway its a Canadian Sweetheart

Test drive on the Klingspoor rust erasers from Lee Valley








and









Worked from coats through medium to fine blocks..much quieter !


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Can't remember if I posted this or not, but I picked up a nice saw rest. I bought it mainly as wall art, but I will try it out too.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ How is the rest used, Andy? Nice shop art, if nothing else!

A very tough question…

Which model North Bros. screwdriver do I want to own? A user, not a $300 collector! And, how are the different bits captured? Can I use modern bits? Or mod the modern bits? Cannot stand my Borg multi-bit driver anymore…honestly, I chopped it into pieces a few days ago in a mad fit of anti-cheap tool rage! 

But…I feel much better now!!!
LOL.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, don't limit yourself to Yankee. Goodell and Millers Falls also made them.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, what a way to celebrate Daylight Savings Time. You never cease to amaze. You wife gifts you a ferrule. You find something I didn't know existed. A saw rest? That's cool. Especially with all the brass appointments. Kudos to finding the most esoteric item I've seen on here


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice #130, Glen!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Actually guys, I made a typo. It is a *Saw Wrest* and it is 'wrest' as in wrestle. They are mainly used for logging saws, confusingly referred to as 'cross-cut' saws. Here's an example:










As to how you use it, I believe you just put the appropriate sized slot over a tooth, slide the brass stop up and lock it off, then push down on the handle until the brass stop touches the side of the saw plate.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brit, I've a question. Is that "art" widget you called a "rest" also called a "wrest" and used for setting the saw teeth? I've never seen one with a stop, so that must be pretty rare! Congratulations on a good find.

DanK

Edit: beat me to it…

Second edit: I bet the picture shows the stop on backwards, especially if you push down to engage the stop on the flat of the blade. ????


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think it is on the right way in the photo Dan, but the honest answer is that I don't know. I've been searching to see if I can find someone who knows what they are talking about who shows it in use. Haven't found anything I can rely on yet. I'll report back.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy I thought saw wrests were used on hand saws as well, but I could be wrong. I think I read about them in Roy Underhill's books but maybe it was somewhere else. Setting with a hammer and punch is the other traditional way.

Terry I have several extra Yankee screwdrivers, but not many extra bits. PM me if you want pictures. I really don't know which ones are the desirable models. LV sells bits if you're not committed to having the vintage correct bits. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=66021&cat=1,43411,43417 
I also don't know if the vintage bit sets are expensive or hard to find on Ebay or not.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You might be right Tim, but if you look at the depth of the slots and imagine putting most handsaw teeth in there, the fulcrum point of the bend would be well below the gullets. I'm sure people have made something similar to this where the slots are less deep or maybe some had a depth stop of some kind, but I think this device was meant for logging saws. Then again, I might be talking out rubbish because I'm just guessing how the thing is actually used..


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You guys have probably seen this, but here's Mr. Cianci using a wrest. Article mention it sets two teeth at once?

https://pfollansbee.wordpress.com/2013/10/04/the-saw-wright/










Thanks, Tim, Pm coming your way…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Terry. I think I have seen that in the past, but had forgotten about it. That kind of makes sense and Moxon would seem to agree:

"Then with the saw wrest, marked O, in plate 4, they set the teeth of the saw. That is, they put one of the notches marked of the wrest between the first two teeth on the blade of the saw and then turn the handle horizontally a little towards the end of the saw. That at once turns the first tooth somewhat towards you and the second tooth from you. Then skipping two teeth, they again put one of the notches of the wrest between the third and fourth teeth on the blade of the saw, and then (as before) turn the handle a little towards the end of the saw, and that turns the third tooth somewhat towards you and the fourth somewhat from you. Thus you must skip two teeth at a time and turn the wrest until all the teeth of the saw are set…."

However, I'm now kind of thinking that there might be different types of wrest, some you turn horizontally and some you turn vertically. I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


According to this site they are used as I originally supposed they were. Read what it say in the section Spring Saw Sets. http://craftsofnj.org/index.php/collecting-saw-sets

Who knows?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I saw a video the other day of someone setting a saw with needle nose pliers. Kind of made my skin crawl.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm winter vacationing in Pompano Beach Fl. while my university is on spring break. I unfortunately acquired a nasty cold and have been quite miserable. Nevertheless I have managed to check out a couple of antique malls. (I know my priorities.) These are consignment shops for would be antique dealers. Prices vary greatly from stall to stall. You cannot haggle the price on any item listed as under $25. I saw many planes, but this Stanley #3 for $24.99 was I think the best buy. The Japanning is perfect. It appears to be a WWII plane with a brass adjusting nut but otherwise steal parts. It has a high knob with a chip in it that I will repair. The only defect I can find is that one of the frog screws and its washer have been replaced. So I would be interested in one of these screws if someone has one. It will come home with me in the checked luggage. This puts my Stanley bench plane collection to include {3,4,4.5c,5c,6,7c,8}










Photo taken on a table at the funky mom and pop motel we stay at.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Alright experts, what is this? Not much for markings. A simple 3 in front of the tote and a "3&4" cast into the front of the frog and begins the cap. It has a very unique depth adjustment, the entire frog moves.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here are a few more pics.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh my, a nice crusty Chaplin. Very nice find. I'll have to check, but most of them have a rubber tote, so yours may be a replacement.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here are two of mine. http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/?forum=421509


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don't. I figured you would pull through. I figured for the $10 price tag it was going to be tough to go wrong on it!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chaplin was gonna be my guess, but as usual, 2 days late…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'd have brought it home for $10 to.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Siegley #2 plow with cutters and a Sargent #3411 type 1.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That Siegley is pretty cool. More pics and info would be great.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love the lil '11…still missing from my collection!

That plow looks too nice for use.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Kinda slim pickens this week.

A 10" swing bit brace, signed *"B&B Tools, England*" but there's not a whole lot of info out there, mostly from Scandinavia, and I'm not even sure if this is one of theirs. Nice, well built. I need another like a new hole in the head! It was an unbearable $5.

Also, a genuine* "Edge-Rite"* #4, house brand of Canadian retail magnate *Eaton's,* now long out of business. Sorta like how Craftsman is Sears house brand. $15.

Finally, a *Stanley Liberty #129, *the missing link in my Lib's. It was $10 late in the day at a antique show, should I be worried nobody else wants these babies? I love 'em!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look that slim to me. That 129 need some BLO though!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don!
Yeah, this one comes from a dusty, damp environment. The tote screw refuses to budge from the wooden sole, first time I ever encountered that!! I'm this far away from mass producing* ALL *new soles for* ALL *my trannies, Liberties and jennies.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, nice haul.

If you replace ALL your wooden bodies, I know a galoot in Alabama that will pay for the vintage wood!

If you just mass-produce new soles, I'll send you a few extra…doubt you'll notice the extras considering the size of yer collection!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, nice haul.
> 
> If you replace ALL your wooden bodies, I know a galoot in Alabama that will pay for the vintage wood!
> 
> ...


Interesting.. Last year I came across of wood plane bodies with no irons. Would the galoot in 'bama or someone want it? I think I can probably get it this summer. How much would they pay?


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, yesterday was the first full day of Gloat season, and today was my first rust harvest.










some other angles/views














































Not pictured:
• 3 or 4 boxes of NOS files, (some saw files) from Nicholson, Heller and Plumb (who knew Plumb made files?)
• 10 or so auger bits, assorted sizes in original wrappers.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, quite gloat worthy!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy crapensmackers! Is there any left? Nice haul!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. That's a haul.

What's this thingy?


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You store drill bits on your benchtop-excuse the blue flash pix …


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Doc, all kinds of fun things. And what about this one? Is it more than a 3 jaw chuck brace adapter?









And the one on the left just above the saw with a hot dog type handle?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Interesting.. Last year I came across of wood plane bodies with no irons. Would the galoot in bama or someone want it? I think I can probably get it this summer. How much would they pay?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I'd never turn down dry wood!
Of course, shipping costs could change my mind.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Are you starting another tool box, Doc? Awesome discovery!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...
















































My latest find, after a long search, at least in my price range! A low knob #2. It was in nice shape, just needed a good cleaning. I've been looking on sites all day trying to figure out how old it is. Finding out it's not easy to type a #2. Plus I think the iron has been replaced. I'm still happy! Finally completes the set 1-8. Had to buy LN to get my #1.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think wood river is now making #1s.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Woodcraft store in Dayton, OH has a Stanley #1. I believe they were asking around $1250 for it. I've never seen a #1 that I could afford or would ever pay that much for. There's always that hope of finding one at a garage sale for a couple bucks but I'm not holding my breath!!!

Still need some block planes and some more Everlast chisels and all those other goodies I don't even know about yet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/post/wood-river-number-one-7322628?pid=1286432785&highlight=wood+river+1#post1286432785

Dave has a vid with one.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, it's a corner attachment for a bit brace. Essentially a U joint with a chuck.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You got it Kevin, Miller Falls called it an Angular bit stock


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim

just saw your second question under the photo-that thing's a Stanley #88 clapboard gauge-adjust it to the desired reveal and it insures that your siding doesn't look like the contractor drank his lunch.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc, what's the scoop on the tenon auger and pointer?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


He's got #203 bench clamps, clapboard gauges, bit stand… Wow! Awesome collection, Doc!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A SET OF 203s IN THE WILD PLUS IS THAT A DOWEL MAKER?

If you say you paid a million five I'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Kevin*

Are you asking about manufacturers?-If so, the hollow auger is an E.C. Stearns, and the spoke pointer is a BSV Co model 1X.

*Buckethead* 
I think you're probably looking at the hollow auger-it is used in sequence, after the spoke pointer, to create a round tenon (as, for example, the end of the chair spindle that goes into the seat)

Just took another look at the pics I posted, and now I'm thinking you're seeing the wooden box holding an incomplete set of brass weights, sort of like these:


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*What did I buy?*

It is not rusty but is used. Went to an estate sale and bought this.



















My guess is it is a tool to cut the tenon on the end of a chair spindle. Am I correct and what is it called?

Picked up a Stanley 80M scraper and a spokeshave (probably from China) as well.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like an adjustable hollow auger. And yeah if that's what it is it's for round tenons. Any makers marks on it?

Use of a spoke pointer and hollow auger:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A tip from Dan K sent me hunting today, and here's what followed me home:










Included is a #3 SW smoother, a cool weight scale, an unknown 3-style smoother, a compass-style marker/rod, a wonderful cousin to my bench lamp, a pipe clamp to match a -onesie- I already have, and a parts #50 plane.

Oh, and this:


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice horse partner! What's with the hasp at the non business end?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pull a pin and two screws at the other end, and it comes apart. The whole thing knocks down.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, that definitely fits in well with your shop. I wouldn't say I'm good with a draw knife, but it sure is fun. I'll have to build something like that or a shave pony if I don't want to keep holding wood in my vice when doing it though.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Aside from the pink toilet rug (apologies if thats a sentimental piece) ive gotta say that your shop,and the things in your shop, are chub worthy Smitty. That shave horse is awesome.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pretty neat!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Man! Guys are pulling in the exotic stuff straight outta Compton! The boys have been killing it lately. Nice grabs, fellas!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The compass-style marking rod, after some fettling, appears to be a wrought panel marking guage.










Oh, so compact! Destined for the tool chest!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You did good, Smitty. I hadn't seen the shave horse.
DanK


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty,

LOVE the non-tool stuff for the shop-more and more, lately, I find myself drawn to it.
It makes the shop an even cooler place to be.

check out this trench art I picked up last fall, while tool-hunting (even the base is from an artillery shell):










Dig that saw horse too-think I spied it earlier today in your handsaw post on another thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ Doc, No way I'd have passed that up either. Wow!

The shave horse, Dan, was in the trailer. Also bought a big Enterprise grinder with belt wheel that's not pictured. May need it for deer sausage someday, post-apocalypse. ;-)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Smitty* - That is one fine haul you got yourself there.

*Doc* - You'd get one hell of a shock if you sat on that potty. ) Mind you, it probably isn't as big as I first thought it was if that is a brace in front of it.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes Andy, that is a brace.

And what the hell are you guys using for toilets over there anyway?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, looks like a radical hemorrhoid treatment!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love going to a local car club's annual swap meet.








missing the slitter, nicker's rusted in, you can see the fence gnobbie is mia..








but not complaining..
And a Sweedish 78, by Anchor


















broken fence w/cheezy something added in wood otherwise all present. 
Quiick hit with the wire wheel on both blades (45 and 78), no pits all surface rust..
And, drum roll, $5 for the pair.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OK Race, brace yourself…here it comes…

wait for it…..

YOU SUCK!

Great find, and at a car club swap meet no less. Who would have thought? Does someone there make wooden cars?

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, *Glen*, nice score!!
Weird that Swedish version of a 78, there is a 'Stahl's" 78 advertised here, also Swedish made.

*DanK:* umm…woodies?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ya, PK, I've heard of them.

DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$5 for a #45 and a #78. Yea, you suck!!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score you suck!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Snot so bad, only 3 45's now and 2 78's, must be slipping.

Actually I have a technique at these swaps, same as at antique markets, wander and check the tables, but ALWAYS check under the table as well. These guys were in separate cardboard boxes under the side of the table with such mundane things like tail lights and the like ;-)


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This was part of yet another recent haul (pictures soon), and it took me a while to figure it out.

Hint: it's not a wooden sculpture of an apple core. (more hints if no one figures it out)

Who knows what it is, and who made it? [*Manufacturer and part no.*]


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spool for thread, or a tool for tanning hides?


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty

close, but I'm looking for a Manufacturer and Model No. - just as you'd identify something as a Millers Falls No. 85, for example.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I know, but I don't know!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bought these off eBay. They are in a little worse shape than I thought, but I don't have a 711, and it'll restore up.

A Sargent #711, a k220, and a #78.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, Congrats on nabbing the elusive 711. Cannot wait to see it restored!
After sharpening, I like the heft of my 710…just too rare for a regular user, though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I finally took an inventory of my 700 series. I somehow wound up with 3 - #710, including one in the original box I got from Stef. I may need to pawn one off.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey *Smitty*

Since you were the only one who bothered to read my post, this one's for you (just a little something to add to your knowlege base)

The item I posted is indeed a spool-it's a Stanley No 15 chalk line reel, and would have come with an awl to be used as an axle.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not the only one Doc. 
DanK


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dan-meant to say "only one who bothered to respond to" ...

(hope no one thought I was actually offended)


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I read it, just didn't want to flaunt my ignorance by responding.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dang, Just what I was gonna guess…


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I read it too but didn't have a clue. Nearest thing I could come up with was a spinning wheel bobbin. A chalk line spool is something you don't see every day, that's for sure. What kind of wood is it Doc?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Doc* - I'm just reading it for the first time now, but I would have said it was the reel that goes with a decorative brass plumb bob, similar to these. I see them on ebay.co.uk every now and then.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ha…I have one of those. I have never given it much thought until now. I now see it in a different light, Thanks Doc


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Bob*

No idea as to species-I thought boxwood when I first saw it, but don't know if it grows large enough to yield a chunk like this.

*Andy*

Your guess was an educated one (as we would expect of you). I really just put it out there, because despite having pored over those Stanley catalog hundreds of times, I never really noticed these before.

This is what put me onto that page in the first place-a No 7 Hurwood awl


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc, you might find the first reply to Dan's blog post interesting by a chap called Jeff Burks.

http://dans-woodshop.blogspot.co.uk/2011/12/old-spool-mystery.html


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy-I did indeed find that interesting.

Jeff Burks is a regular contributor to Chris Schwarz's Lost Arts Press blog.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have one like that too putty, always good to learn something more about old tools. Thanks gents.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So I had a chance to stop by a couple antiques places in a nearby town and didn't find anything, but at the last place on the 50% off clearance table I saw this, that looked interesting.









Finger jointed corners, hey is that chestnut?









I opened it to a combination of interest and horror at the condition of the contents. 









Mice had made a home in the box and it hadn't been cleaned out much. But of course I couldn't resist buying it because it did have a few goodies.









In the bag are 32 of the 52-55 cutters, but they are in really bad shape. Apparently mouse piss isn't so good for tool steel.









I've heard most people that buy woodworking hand tools have one and a half stanley 45's, well now I'm on my way to one and a half 55's. Into the citric acid detoxification bath for these.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find Tim. The box and the blades are the hard part.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's going to take some cleanup. Do you think the box is Stanley? There's no label left on it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool find, Tim! That'll keep you busy for a while. 
Here is my find from yesterday, a 24" Disston and Sons back saw. 


















At first I thought it had been sharpened a lot! Then hubby pointed out the nubs at the ends and said those wouldn't be there if it had been sharpened. Hmmm Anyway, 10 tpi and filed crosscut as best I can tell. Haven't found an etch or any markings on the spine, which is steel. Looking through the Disston Institute trying to ID it and can't decide…a # 7? Any insight on the short height (3" from top of spine to bottom of teeth) or any other details would be appreciated. I was able to tell from the handle style and the medalian that it is pre-1918. Did I say there was absolutely no pitting?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, I haven't done a lot of research on the boxes, but all of the 45 wood boxes I've come across have had sliding tops. More research would be needed.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, that's really cool. You've found a vintage version of Roy Underhill's oversize dovetail saw! Actually, I agree with the guys on the saw thread it looks like it was carefully sharpened.

Thanks Don, just wondered if you happened to know. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, I bought a "disston" saw that was clearly just a disston handle that had been used on a home made backsaw. It was obvious because the back was really ugly. Two pieces of steel bar drilled and doweled together onto the plate.

Perhaps yours is an original handle but used on a different saw?


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Candy*

The logical place to start is the spine-clean it enough to determine IF there's a Disston & Sons stamp.
Next use the medallion to establish an approximate date of manufacture.

Go to Erik Von Snidern's site"

about a quarter of the way down THIS PAGE you can see how the spine stamp changed over time

Then go HERE to compare medallions


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Nice little square, hacksaw I'll prob never use, #3 type 15, #4 1/2 type 9 or 10, #5 type 11 for parts, and some black leather to make some blue oyster bar undies. 60$ for all but the 4 1/2 ( It was free from a fellow LJ). Not the best deal but I'm pretty happy since these complete my set.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, I had to do a search on Roy's Dovetail saw. Hilarious! I can claim it is a vintage version, maybe it is! ;-)
Bucket, that's a possibility as well. The back on your saw sounds like what some people call 'art' these days.
Doc, the Disstonian Institute is a great resource. That's where I pinned down the pre-1918 dates. I'll do some more cleaning and keep looking for a spine stamp and an etch. Both should be located at the center of the plate, lengthwise, and to the left of the handle (like in the first pic), correct?


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ correct


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found some rust today.



















Knob leaves a little to be desired!










Tote was broke as well.

Got a Millers Falls No. 55 block plane for $5. Didn't need it but for the price why not.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Bedrock 603 for $12? That's a steal! Congrats.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


W00T!

That's "you suck" worthy.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


really $12. You suck. I've been looking for a #603 FOREVER!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well dayum!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Bill nice haul! Once found a 605 for $10 but broken cap iron and was honestly rusted/pitted beyond repair.

A super rare Saturday off for me afforded my first entry into the heft and hubris club! Needs tote and tote screw (might have to work an LJ deal with someone for replacements) but it seems otherwise in good shape otherwise.
All three for 28 clams, not too bad I'd say!


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Slyy, it would have been hard to pass up that no. 8. All it needs is some elbow grease.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally got to do some rust hunting again. How about some 3Cs? One one these is a pre-lateral plane. Only bummer with it is that a prior owner drilled and tapped 2 holes in 1 cheek for something. Found a couple number 4 sized planes as well.










Here are a 605 and 606. The 606 has old repairs, probably from a catastrophic drop. The repairs look solid. Have to look it over better but have few Bedrocks and couldnt leave it behind.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Friday find








Millers Falls version of the 120









Machining at edges of the sides and sole still "crisp" the japaning intact everywhere except on the cap, looks like it sat in a tool box from new and had stuff dropped on it. It appears to still have original factory grind on the blade with some honing done. So, reassemble without touching the blade and !!!









$10.00


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry Brett, but corragation didn't come out until 1898, or late type 7. There's not a type 3c pre-lat. I bought a type 4c prelat once. That's how I remember.

But you have some nice finds there.

Check the brass adjuster on the prelat. Is it solid or recessed?


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My error in typing Don, and you are correct. There are 4 corrugated in this group and the pre-lat is not. I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> My error in typing Don, and you are correct. There are 4 corrugated in this group and the pre-lat is not. I will try to post pics soon.
> 
> - Bundoman


Sweet!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey Don,

Here it is. It was in the tank this morning when I posted. This is really more of a before and after post but with the prior conversation, I hope it is fine here. It is Not perfect with its drilled holes and later iron but it did clean up pretty well. I did have to paint it as the jappaning was all but gone. Pretty sure it is type 4. Hope the rest of the 3's in the group turn out like this.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It looks like a nice type 4. I wonder what jig was used with it?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Maybe some kind of fence for edge planing?


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It looks a little like it was probably some sort of fence attachment but I cannot be sure. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bundoman, I have two holes drilled and tapped in the side of my #5 for a fence attachment. Looks familiar.
DanK


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was fortunate to get a lead on yet another patternmaker's chest …

*An overview:*



















*The jewels of the collection are obviously the 24 crank-handled gouges and chisels (all D.R. Barton, with (2) Buck Bros. thrown in)*



















*Here are a few more shots:*




























My question for the forum (especially Machinists, I suspect):
In the 2nd last photo, what are those three, barbell-like items in upper left?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc, I found the picture below on this page. Looks like it could be the same or similar thing. Hole diameter gauge I believe.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


makes sense!-thanks Bob


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's quite a score Doc. I've never seen that kind of chisel goodness in the wild. Mostly 2nd- and 3rd-tier brands.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Believe me Tim-I've found hundreds of chisels over the years, but the last time my heart raced like this was years ago, when a plain-jane '69 Camaro I was about to buy, turned out to have a factory-installed ZL-1 in it.

Someone took nice care of them over the years - the rosewood handles are pretty much flawless.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc-
I suspect that those are foundry tools used to repair or refine the corners of a sand mold. The interior corners of a sand mold would be coved shaped to avoid weak areas in the finished poured product. I believe that the word for the corner is fillet. Different size patterns would require different sized coves. Even with suitable taper (draft)
the corners were susceptible to breaking out when the pattern was removed from the sand mold.
Nice find. Especially the jewels.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc you seem to be the lucky one alright, great find !
(and did you keep the ZL-1 ? )


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Thanks upchuck*

That makes a ton of sense-I believe you're correct.

*Glen*
I sold it many years ago (it wasn't fun anymore; the world had changed for the worse) and probably sold at a low point in the $ cycle for such cars. Wish I still had it, but only for the dollar value.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Found on craigslist


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some good gets today!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm am just drooling itching to go rust hunting. It does not start here until the snow stops coming. I've been pursuing e-bay and wasting my rust hunting money. Will there be a summer this year?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


man I hate snow. Good thing I only see it once every year or 2.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc-
May I correct myself? The link below shows the tools used to fiddle with a sand mold to correct problems as one of the last steps preformed before pouring in liquid metal. We called them spoons. 
http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=480781&d=1332446938
The bar bell shaped tools you asked about were used to burnish the fillets of a pattern. Some of the patterns were made of aluminum and some were wood. With wooden patterns some of the fillets were wood but leather was the most common material used for the fillets. The fillets wore out and new one were cut to fit, glued in place, and burnished before the pattern was issued to the mold maker.
chuck


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The fillets on sand mold masters were also a wax material. The bar bell shaped tools were heated over a small flame and the wax worked into the corners. I have done that when I took a metalworking class in college.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated Chuck

Your mention of the leather fillets brought it back to me.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> man I hate snow. Good thing I only see it once every year or 2.
> 
> - TheFridge


This morning 22 April 2015:


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Last weekends finds









Saw tote closeup


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That tote should clean up nice, Kevin. Not sure about the plate, though, it looks pretty rough.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


12?

And Doc those look "you suck" worthy.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust hunting is picking back up in Oklahoma…









I'm a sucker for the miniatures!


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Kevin* - it appears you've found a No 7 panel saw.

*John2005*-I was waiting for that!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc, I was guessing a #7. Any guess as to date? I figured with a nib pre 1928?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, are those dividers? Never have seen a pair like that!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, yes. They caught my eye as well that's why I bought them, only risked $2!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the dividers, nice find.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy-
Please tell us about that wooden plane.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


close up of the inside dividers


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Kevin*

Definitely pre-'28, since in that year, it became the D-7.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












*Some recent stuff…*










A strangely restored Union #27. I like these Union transitionals, the surface of the cast iron is very smooth as some previous owner found out. Stanleys are always lumpy, like slag or something, and never take a nice finish without days of grinding and prep. 
Other stuff is from our local Habitat 4 Humanity, a really cool as-yet unidentified handsaw vise, Some various socket chisels that will get some lathe-turned handles, a cross-peen hammer, Wiss junior shears, and a #71 Stanley router plane, missing a part or two. Total hit for the Habitat goodies? $32. The Union plane was $17.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ I think I have the same vise.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


WOWZERS PK.. That's a heap of goodies for 32 notes. Router plane all there?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Bucket and Kevin*!
No, the #71 is lacking that depth stop, and only has a 3/8" cutter. It was marked $3!!! Sometimes a H4H run is a waste of time, sometimes they have good things. Got no idea how long that '71 sat there before I latched onto it!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


+1 on the saw vise, Lat and PK. Mine is identical with no maker marks. Works well.
DanK


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thats a big you suck on a $3 #71 turdkitty.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


+another on the saw vice. Have the same one. They must have been made in volume.

I need a $3 #71 in my life. That's a nice hammer you got too.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It seems that I have been on a rough and ugly plane run of recent and so this followed me home last night for 20 bucks. Now, I'll admit that once I realized it was a Bedrock 607 type 1, I got a little revved and bought it without looking for the problems. My mistake! It was only when I got home with this one that I realized that the frog was cracked. I did not get an original picture of the damage and poor repair attempt with JB weld but I have included pictures after my attempt at brazing this thing today and the pictures show the results. I havent brazed cast iron in 20 years so I am happy enough with the results, even though it is not flawless. It seems solid enough and is fully functional. I will have to finish this plane when work calms down, but it looks like I can wring a user plane out of this. The wood is decent, and it isnt really too rusty. A small chip in the toe is not too big of a deal. No collector to be sure.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bundo, at 20 clams, I'd have bought it, even with the problems, especially being a type 1. A roundy rock frog may take a bit to find, but they are out there and even adding that cost, it'll still be worthy of a you suck!

If it was me, I'd let Eric at New Hampshire Plane Parts on ebay know what I was looking for and he'll email you when he finds one and post it for sale. Probably run you around $30 or so.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, that is so different than any divider. I'd have had to get it for twice that amount!
PK, that is one snazzy paint job on that transitional! 
I feel your pain, Brent! 
Chuck, the wooden bodied plane in the previous picture only has "21" stamped in the toe. It is 3" wide by 22" long. after I got it home I discovered the iron(stamped Sandusky) is 2.25" wide instead of 2.5" like the chip breaker. Oh well, I've wanted a razee plane since I first saw one. I just need to do some research on it to replace the missing tote and find an iron. 
Pretty sure the iron plane is a type 5 Stanley #5.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to an estate sale today where I knew there were going to be several planes including a Stanley no. 7. I was third in line but the first guy is a man I know that buys and sells tools, especially planes. When the door opened he went straight to the planes and picked all the good ones. The no. 7, two no. 5's, two 78's with no attachments and a wood spokeshave. Of course I admired his items and we started to walk the garage. I spied a Stanley no. 60 miter box over in a DARK corner that he had already walked by. I had no interest in it. I was just about to tell the other guy because i figured he would take it when I saw this underneath.




























No price. Took it to the man running the sale and said how much. $20!!!! I said sold.

Of course I then took it to show the other buyer what he missed. Oh yea, he got the no. 7 for $35, not sure what his other items cost.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes Pim, I've had the same experience. It wasn't always that way, but in recent years it's gotten to the point that if I want a plane I go to ebay. I'm a working Joe and can't compete with retirees who can show up an hour early to be first in line and then snatch up a gaggle of planes.

But your keen eyes did nab a fantastic bargain. Congratulations!!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doc, poopie, bundo, pim, fart, Frye

You guys/gals all get a "U SUCK"

Very Impressive for early in the year….


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bundo

Looks like you have one of the seldom-seen, nickel-plated frogs.

I thought those were introduced much later on, but you know how it is with type studies.

Great to see that plane made whole again.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to finish the Bedrock but it is time for planting in Illinois so it will be on hold for a little while along with most of my rust hunting. I will have to take another look at the frog. It was painted flat black as found.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












I picked this up from a guy in New Orleans that refurbs old tools and sells them in his spare time. Record 043 plow and 151 spokeshave. 75$ and 4 boards of cypress I gave for them. Prob a little high of a price but they're ready to roll and are exactly what I need at this moment in time.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Actually not all that high of a price (according to me)-

Record 043 with depth stop, rods, fence and all (3) blades-60-70 dollars (assume bought stateside).


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I got rained out this afternoon and started taking apart a couple number 8's for cleaning. I found this frog on the second one. The plane is early enough to be pre-adjustment screw type and the frog says Standard on the lever. Does anyone know anything about this type of frog? It gives the impression of being an aftermarket deal to me sort of like custom wheels for a car but I have never seen one before. I found some pics of standard rule upson nut frogs online but not alot of information. Unfortunately, the end of the lever is AWOL. any additional information is appreciated.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A product of the Standard Rule Company (Unionville, Connecticut) about 1870-1890


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Actually not all that high of a price (according to me)-
> 
> Record 043 with depth stop, rods, fence and all (3) blades-60-70 dollars (assume bought stateside).
> 
> - DocBailey


Yes it's complete and stateside. Im happy.

Edit:even happier that the old lady wasn't mad


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doc! It caught me by surprise. Thought I had a Stanley but this is cool!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Forgot about these. Picked these up from the same fella I got the plow and spokeshave from. Marples chisel pre Irwin when they were still made in England. (I think) 40$? 1/4" 3/4" &1 1/4" have had them about a month but haven't used them and will prob try to sell them and get my money back. After getting a 1/2" Lie Nielsen chisel, I am sold.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry  brain fart. Listening to LSU baseball. Pics help.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


To bad the Standard isn't complete. They are guit collectable.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I have the cap and iron. The lever is definitely a bummer though. I almost left it behind because of the broken lever but figured I had a replacement for a Stanley. So much for that plan. It is still pretty cool though.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cross post from the HPOYD tread.

Nice little haul today




























Same place I found all this last week.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sheesh, going to have enough room for all that rust John ? nice haulin'


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What is the "T" shaped thing and the glass object next to it, John?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glass thingy = Coffee Grinder?

That's a pretty incredible source you found, John! Seems he's got every plane ever made except the more elusive and highly sought after rusted out #5. ;-)


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, Bucket.

Yes, glass thingy= Coffee Grinder

"T" shaped thingy= I thought was some version of a fro, but Bob thought maybe a tanning tool of some sort. Basically its a blade between the two wooden pieces so I don't know. And I'm ok with that. As you can see I have enough distractions…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A blade like a draw knife?


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not really, its sharpened on both sides. It really is a strange little thing. If anybody else knows anything about it, feel free to chime in. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It appears to be an old hide fleshing knife. Daniel Tomlinson was granted a patent for one like that in 1820. http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?pn=3213X&id=20728


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well check you out WD! Looks like Bob was right. Thank you for the info!


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


We will start this evening's rust tour with a WWII era Bedrock 603 purchased at an estate sale. The wife picked it up after the first guy in line put it back down because it "had a lot of parts replaced." The lever cap and iron are Dunlap, so they need to be replaced. The knob and tote are stained hardwood with the solid steel screw. The best part about the "missing pieces" is that they gave an additional discount off an already decent price.



Round 2 is a craigslist haul that I picked up today for $50. 
From left to right, Stanley 9 1/2 block, Stanley 4 type 19, mystery plane, Marsh M4, and Shelton jack


The posting had pretty bad pictures, so I was wasn't expecting much outside the two Stanley's. The Marsh is a pretty sweet plane.
The mystery plane has a build very similar to an Ohio Tools but it has no markings except for an anvil and RT Trademark on the top of the tapered iron.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the RT in an anvil logo is from Riverside Tool Co. of New York. Whether they made the whole plane or just the iron I don't know.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got a little work to do on the wood yet but thought I would share the results of the frog repair and cleanup of the type 1 607 Bedrock that I found last week. I may find an undamaged frog in time but for now, the brazing and JB Quick has done the trick. I lapped the frog lightly on a flat surface to level the JB that I used to fill the voids.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today I got my chance at Gusti Wara's Tool chest. (I am told he is 3 or 4 generation ago master carpenter from Finland.) This chest has been stored in a out building for 50 or so years.) On my way I stop at a garage sale. I say I'm looking for tools they take me to a back building… a former wood shop… but there are no hand tools. He asks if I'm a wood worker and I say yes. He points to a shelf of "Oak" and asks if I want it. I say yes how much" He says $20 I say sure. So in the process of loading it all in to my truck he discovers there is a lot more up there then he thought. But I still get it for $20. About 100 BF of Oak and Ash and a couple of pieces of tongue and groove birds-eye. He is right I got a deal of the century. So after this pleasant delay I'm off to get the Tool chest.










You can see the lumber on the left and the chest on the right. To get to the trunk I first had to repair the door to the out building, so that we could open it., then I had to clear a path of junk to get to the chest. Then I opened the chest to find it filed solid with choke cherry seeds and mouse urine and other nasty stuff. We dug all "********************" out, got the chest outside took out all the tools. I brushed most of them off, brushed out the trunk more. (Still stinks of urine) He thought it was a horrible mess not savable, but I offered $200. The chest itself was at first not to be mine I could only have the tools. The chest was going to a friend of his. But he looked at the sad trunk and said would you take the trunk too for another $50 I said sure.

Lets peek inside:










Some chisels:










Some saws:









Screw Box, saw sets, saw jointer:










A couple of gauges:










Cutters and other stuff:










Drill bits:










Planes:










So then I said I'll give you $500 for the tool-chest, tools , and that combination plane you have inside the house.
We settled on $600 total for the lot.










Looks like I have some work to do. A lot is in rough shape, but some is not to bad. The pictures make it look worse than it is. There is probably enough lumber there to build a workbench. Maybe I'll start with that. First I have to cure the rash my arms broke out in while digging through the mouse ******************** and urine. A couple of showers I think.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Don. Take care to avoid getting hantavirus.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice haul Don. Take care to avoid getting hantavirus.
> 
> - summerfi


Now you got me worried. What do I need to do. I washed a few times. Did a nasal rinse and took a shower.
We did use latex gloves. But I was perhaps a little to careless.
.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob & Don-
Take a chill pill. There are no reported cases of hantavirus in the state of Michigan. On the other hand simple precautions like making sure your tetanus shot is current, gloves (or even doubling up with vinyl or latex and leather would not be overkill) and a dust mask is prudent. I'd handle any of that bare handed if it had been wiped down with clean rags and spent a couple of days out in the full bright sunshine.

Don nice score. You have months of cleaning and rehab in front of you. I'd like to see more photos as you go through the hoard.

Bob your wildlife biologist and western roots are showing. But hantavirus is serious nasty business so health concerns are not totally unreasonable.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chuck.

We took what precautions we could. Moving slow trying not to put dust in the air. Using latex gloves, taken breaks for fresh air etc. My rash is subsiding.

I would have taken more detailed pictures, but I'm off to Syracuse to see my Mother leaving 6:00am tomorrow and will return around May 14.

Then I'll start with the cleaning, while making a project or two. What do you want me to start with first?

Top of my list is to make a good workbench, first I'll have to make a wooden screw and nut for the leg vice.

How did you like that log cabin timber chisel with the 3.5 inch blade!


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don-
I like it a lot. I don't have any slicks. I'll trade you the back saw I didn't steal from you for it.
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don-
> I like it a lot. I don t have any slicks. I ll trade you the back saw I didn t steal from you for it.
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


Maybe I should just give you the backsaw. (Its not as good as you think. Has a couple of dents, I have yet to get out.) I don't think there are enough trees in Arizona that you would need a timber framing chisel.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's going to be some fun stuff to go through, nice score. Between the lumber and the 55 it made for a pretty good deal. I think you'll find the tools awfully pitted, but the chest is nice too. That 55 looks to be in fantastic shape even has the screwdriver and instructions. Now you've really got the bug.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don-
Just kidding. I have more than enough rehabilitation projects of my own. In fact I've swore off rust hunting until
I get caught up on my own pile. But I back slid just a tiny dab today at St. James Bay Tool Co. I spent a quarter for another small log splitting wedge that was as ugly and as mushroomed as any I've ever seen. And a whole dollar for a saw for the apple repair scraps I could steal from the handle with three of four brass saw nuts.
But the thing is…carrying the saw a block to the car…that is the most comfortable saw handle I've ever held. Lower horn is gone. But no pitting just too rusty to see any etch. Is there any other saw handle that looks like a
D12? My camera is not downloading to the computer so I can't show photos.
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Tim* yes some of them maybe too pitted but some are not. For example the screw box and tap are in great shape.
They were in the lowest tray and the weight of the two trays above it kept it pretty well sealed. Anyway when I return in a couple of weeks I'll go through them. We can vote restore or dispose on each piece if you like.

*Chuck* I too was kidding.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Bob & Don-
> Take a chill pill. There are no reported cases of hantavirus in the state of Michigan.
> 
> - upchuck


True, but it has been reported in 34 states, including the states that surround MI. It was not reported in those states either, until it was. It's not just a western issue. Gloves offer no protection since it is airborne. A simple dust mask likely offers minimal protection too. It's a nasty, often fatal disease, so caution is warranted any time one is working in a mouse infested area. There are steps that can be taken to minimize risk. Anyone working or living around mouse infestations is foolish to not educate themselves about how to avoid the risk.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Today I got my chance at Gusti Wara s Tool chest. (I am told he is 3 or 4 generation ago master carpenter from Finland.) This chest has been stored in a out building for 50 or so years.) I say I m looking for tools they take me to a back building… a former wood shop…
> 
> To get to the trunk I first had to repair the door to the out building, so that we could open it., then I had to clear a path of junk to get to the chest. Then I opened the chest to find it filed solid with choke cherry seeds and mouse urine and other nasty stuff. We dug all "********************" out, got the chest outside took out all the tools. I brushed most of them off, brushed out the trunk more. (Still stinks of urine) He thought it was a horrible mess not savable…
> Lets peek inside:
> ...


Bob-
What would you consider adequate safety precautions with this sort of find? I mean no offense. I'm just curious.
chuck


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of information on the Internet on how to minimize risk of hantavirus infection. Since the vast majority of infections are through inhalation of airborne particles (i.e. dust particles with virus attached), the most important thing to do is minimize these airborne particles. A google search will yield a long list of articles on how to do that.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today's finds









25 bucks for the the pair from a local parish garage sale









And with their younger brother aquired last year

bigger one is 9 1/4 inches long, Lee Valley sells a version they call a scrub, the smaller of the two is 7 3/4 long a "gents" red beech uppers hornbeam below, made in Germany.
And after a quick hone..








the only issue I've found with what are virtually new planes are the rear "totes" if they can be called that..edges need a rounding over, any lengthy planing will raise a few blisters..


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my latest.









I figured I couldn't turn down a $5 workmate, or a $5 compound mitre box or a $2 type 20 220, said the hoarder. One of the two try squares, I think the 9" is a Stanley SW, got them in a package with the vice screw. The Stanley #3 is a type 16 I think and had some rust but the rosewood was in really nice shape. The adze and broadaxe are pretty rough but I figured I can clean them up in my dwindling free time. The set of Irwin auger bits I got in the box in really nice shape didn't make it in the picture because I already took them into the shop to wipe them down with oil. Just a little bit of rust starting on them and wanted to fend it off.

Glen those are cool, is the front horn more comfortable than it looks?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don K. hit the mother load Glen and Tim, y'all did great, too! I'd wondered about the comfort of the horn type of planes, as well.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim and Candy , the front horn's just fine but could also use some relief at the very top,(sharp edges if you slide up a bit) but the grip is easy, just fits in the web of the thumb.

Looks like we had a good day eh !


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Candy. But we will see. I'd like to keep the chest. Any thoughts on how to sanitize it?

I'm thinking bicarbonate of soda and white vinegar and lots of scrubbing.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I'm no expert on cleaning old wood. I would think a good scrubbing as you said and open air/sunshine as Chuck suggested would go a long way toward your goal of disinfecting. Maybe sprinkle the soda on the wood directly then spray with the vinegar to make the best use of the chemical reaction to assist in bubbling out the crud? Remember to check for bugs.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And gloves and a good mask, as well!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Neighbor asked if I was interested in a sander and planer. Ryobi and Delta TP305.










Extra belts, and he threw in a couple 12" clamps.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Smitty!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Don. That toolbox will be great to see all cleaned up.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Candy and John. I think I might blog its cleanup.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I had a Ryobi belt sander like that. There is a drive belt on the back I couldn't keep on it. I finally stopped buying them. It just ate them up!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I hope the rare use this one gets makes it a survivor, then. Was it worth $20?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I paid $35 for mine. I still got $35 worth out of it. I'm not sure why it chews the belts so fast. Hopefully its just mine. The belt is only about $5 but the $6 shipping is the killer. If id have known from the start I'd have just ordered 3.


----------



## Garett (Apr 21, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don K I wish one of those tap and screw boxes would show up around my way, I never see them.

First sign of spring for me this weekend there was actually a couple of tools at the flea market. I picked up this No 5. I Was checking the type studies but am unsure if the fact it's made in Canada is throwing it off. There's no patent dates cast in the body but there's one under the lever cap, SW logo on the iron with 236 stamped on the back, and the frog has c466 stamped underneath. It's pretty clean all ready so not a pile of work to do. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don K I wish one of those tap and screw boxes would show up around my way, I never see them.
> 
> - Garett


*Garrett*: It was really a surprise to me too.

I'm in northern New York now at my sister and brother in laws. Who sold me a Chapin-Stephens Co. #68 folding Ruler, and a Goodel & Pratt breast brace. (He wanted to just give them to me, my wife said I should give him something for them. I offered $20 but he only took $10. So difficult negotiating with friends and relatives.) At an antique store I picked up a strop and 20 oz of green honing compound also for $10. Not worthy yet of a rust hunting photo. But when I get to Syracuse, I will have a little treat to show off.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Combo - When you get to Syracuse do me a favor and spit on the ground for me. That's for Gerry McNamara and the Orange beating my UConn team in a 6 overtime game and keeping me up way past my bed time 4 years ago.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Garrett-
No, Made in Canada doesn't throw it off the type studies but maybe it nudges it a little bit. With that blade logo/trade mark Bob Kaune says that it is 1922-1935 for U.S.A. and 1923-1935 for Canadian made. I'd just go by the rest of the plane for further dating. But the 236 on the back of the iron probably means an April to June 1936 date. The usual disclaimers about the accuracy of type studies apply.
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Combo - When you get to Syracuse do me a favor and spit on the ground for me. That s for Gerry McNamara and the Orange beating my UConn team in a 6 overtime game and keeping me up way past my bed time 4 years ago.
> 
> - chrisstef


Will do.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


First real hunt of the year, new swap meet. Been in business two previous years and have not previously attended. Quite a few "commercial" booths, but not bad for a few hours work.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Sly. Some solid pickups. And you can never go wrong with a panel saw. A protractor comes in handy too. The most intriguing purchase is your set of auger bits. The plastic caps suggest to me that the owner took good care of them. So I hope yours are in good shape. I'm always on the prowl for bits that haven't been sharpened down to the nub. Or worse, improperly sharpened. Taint easy…


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brad - haven't gone through them all yet but from what I can tell, the lead screws are all intact and sharp, the bits appear to be unused/very little use or very well cared for. Came as a set with the MF hold-all 8" brace. When I saw it (let alone the all intact auger caps) I was cash in hand right away!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


13=set, nice find!

Are they stamped with a meker's mark?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ meeker or maker? Hehe


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have several sets of augers with both blue and red caps-all are Craftsman brand and undoubtedly made by Irwin.



















That roll looks like it might be a Greenlee product.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well thought I posted but guess it got ate. Greenlee made in USA. Stamped right there on the shaft.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not really a rust hunt. But here is what I wrestled out of the hands of relatives. LOL.

A Stanley 951 roll-top box with most of the tools, plus some extras. (I have the block plane that went with it back at home.) This was given to my step-fathers father upon retirement form NY DOT. His hobby was making miniatures, carving birds, picture frames, small furniture. Thus they thought he would like this. But apparently he was disappointed and when one day when my Mother was admiring the wooden case. He said "if want it take it". Not wanting to offend she did. Sat around the house collecting dust and magazines. But now it has been given to me. The plane you see is a No. 4. There were some extra chisels, marking knives, sharpening stones, and more in the drawer. The screw drivers are gone, but there are extra drill bits, and …. well I don't know exactly what belongs, whats extra and whats missing. *Does anyone have a tool inventory for the Stanley 951 roll-top box?*




























Also, here is a picture of the Chapin-Stephens Co. #68 folding Ruler, and a Goodell & Pratt #477 breast brace, I got from my brother in law.










My the way my Mother's maiden name is Pratt. Could I be related to William M. Pratt, the founder of the Goodell-Pratt Company? (I'd like to believe I am, but there are a lot of Pratt's.)


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not quite as exciting as Don's tool kit but another parish garage sale today..









24" of teeth, 4 and a half depth of plate.
Medalliion and spine say E.C. Atkins, Indianapolis Ind USA, the etch says "made expressly for the Marsh Miter and Picture Frame Machine" 
And for a total of 20 bucks the rest came home as well (wife got to carry it to car and did so cheerfully !)..

















The "machine" has "E.G. Marsh, Rockford Ill" and "Pat. Jan. 8. 07" cast in raised letters,
obviously it was also a painting and glue stand as well.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glenn, did it come with the uprights?


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


racerglen-
Any other markings on that Marsh Miter and Picture Frame Machine? Maybe a #100 or #400? Nice find. I think that this was the item that enticed Stanley into purchasing the Marsh Company.
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *racerglen* for the complement, but that machine would be nice to have.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Searching the web. I found the following posted by Steve E. Mercer on OldToolsArchive and I am confused. It lists a Bench Plane No. 5 1/4, whereas my kit includes a No. 4. and at home I have a Block plane No. 9 1/2, that I believe came from this kit. Otherwise what I see in the chest intersects strongly with the list below. (Parenthetical remarks indicate differences or tools missing from the kit. ) * Can anyone shed some light on this?*

No. 951 ROLL UP SET (From a catalog printed around 1947-1950)
$114.85 Complete

The best and most complete set of Stanley Tools-
Twenty-nine tools in a handsome chest with roll-up
front and drawer for small items. Chest is 23 inches
wide, 7 3/4 inches deep, and 27 3/4 inches high.

Contains 29 Tools

 1 Nail Hammer, 13 oz., No. 52
 1 Zig-Zag Rule, 6 ft., No. 106 ( I have a lufkin look alike.)
1 Screw Driver, 5 in., No. 70 (missing)
1 Screw Driver, 4 in., No. 75 (missing)
1 Screw Driver, 3 in., No. 77 (missing)
 1 Screw Driver Bit, 5/16 in., No. 26
 1 Hand Drill with 8 Drill Points, No. 1220
 1 "Yankee" Push Drill with 8 Drill Points, No. 45
 1 Bit Brace, 8 in., No. 915
 3 Auger bits, 4/16, 6/16, 8/16 in., No. 100
 1 Combination Square, 12 in., No. 122
1 Level, 18 in., No. 347 (missing)
 1 Nail Set, 2/32 in., No. 11 3/4
1 Bench Plane, No. 5 1/4 (I have a no. 4)
1 Block Plane, No. 9 1/4 (I have a 9 1/2)
 3 Chisels, 1/4, 1/2, 1 in., No. 750
 1 Tack Hammer, 5oz., No. 165
 1 Spoke Shave, No. 51
 1 Marking Gauge, No. 65
 1 Cold Chisel, 1/2 in., No. 74
 1 Countersink, No. 139
 1 Trimming Knife, No. 299 (missing, but I think I have one at home)
 1 Soldering Iron, 80 watts, No. 435
 1 Cross Cut Saw, 20 in.
1 Pair Pliers (missing)
 "The Joy of Accomplishment" booklet (downloaded)


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Kevin,* what you see is what I got.I can't find anywhere uprights would have mounted .
*Chuck* I just did some more cleanup after some family time and if there's any other # markings I can't find them
*Don* I was much more excited about the saw to start with !
Have to offer some better pix, that shine is the way she came, bit of blue paint on the backside of the plate, handles a wee bit loose and lots of sweaty grime on it, oh…and it cuts, cuts niceley


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












An unscheduled garage sale stop yielded these yesterday. A Stanley #3 Sweetheart and later type number 4. I was not looking seriously to buy smoothers yesterday but the price stickers tell it all. My daughter has been wanting a Sweetheart plane to call her own so the 3 may go to her. Not sure yet but these should clean pretty nicely. What is sure is that I may never work wood again if I dont stop buying restorable rust. It is just so fun!


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bundoman-
Score! Something about $3.00 planes makes my heart go pitter-patter all day long. Plus I find it easy to give away $3 planes.
chuck


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Bundoman-
> Score! Something about $3.00 planes makes my heart go pitter-patter all day long. Plus I find it easy to give away $3 planes.
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


They are just so easy to bring home at that price! My daughter that has interest is 11 and she likes to stake claim to some of my spares. $3.00 spares are good learning fodder for her and quality time for me, too!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well better picture of the saw but the shine dosen't really show


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Kevin,* what you see is what I got.I can t find anywhere uprights would have mounted .
> *Chuck* I just did some more cleanup after some family time and if there s any other # markings I can t find them
> *Don* I was much more excited about the saw to start with !
> Have to offer some better pix, that shine is the way she came, bit of blue paint on the backside of the plate, handles a wee bit loose and lots of sweaty grime on it, oh…and it cuts, cuts niceley
> ...


Hey Racerglen! Nice find, especially with the matching saw! I have included a photo of my Marsh and Stanley Marsh units in an attempt to show the uprights. My Marsh (on the right) has the uprights in place although the clarity of the photo isnt all that good. I would describe the uprights or saw guides as very similar to those found on miter boxes. They may interchange? I am not certain though. If you want better pics, or dimensions, I can get them for you. I dont have them on file currently but can certainly get them for you if you have interest. Nice find!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That'd be great Brent, not sure what I'm seeing in that picture, all my posts have are a couple of metal clips at the top ?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen, there are two sets of clips usually. One set is attached to the posts the other is attached to the lower post sockets for want of a better term. Hard to get everything in one pic since the clips (stops) are on opposite sides.








The lower clips are used to limit how far the saw drops when your not cutting all the way down. It makes for uniform cuts multiple times.This is a setup for making diagonal half laps








The end result









Here's some pics of the upper clips. they are set to prevent the saw tom bottoming out on the metal channel on the bed of the box


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I took a few more shots with my IPad that should help clarify the missing uprights. I threw a saw in for good measure on the last photo although it did not come with my Marsh. The dimensions are 7 3/4 inch long and 3/4 inch diameter. 
The top photo shows the brackets that keep the saw from cutting too deep into the bed when making a cut. Hope these are a little better. I am not a very good photographer. Feel free to holler if you have other questions.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys (O.F. and Brent) It looks like you each have a different version of the machine ?
Did some on line research before supper called last night, apparently the posts/stops are the most oft missing, mine's obviously been used without them, the area below the saw is all shinney :-( 
Oh, and the main piece I found has it as a Millers Falls Marsh etc ?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glenn, the last text in my post should have been with the top pic. Also I assumed that the posts from the Marsh were identical to my GP All steel mitre box. I think I was mistaken. There looks like there is only one set with the picture frame mitre box. I just a guess on my part


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Happy to help. I have a millers falls miter box in the shop and will pull an upright from it today to see if it will interchange with the Marsh. It may be possible that they could be made to work with your unit if memory serves.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Garage sale Last week -As promised.








Clean & working

















Original Box for Siegley, looks like someone turned the panel around








The old Stanley 78


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


First time I ever seen one of these
I figured for a $10 price tag at a flea market
I would give it a try














































What is It ?? Hop over to the HPOYD Thread to find out


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up what I presume are some unimpressive blocks today, but can you tell me what the bottom two are and if they have any value?




















The top one is a Miller Falls 75 with a Miller Falls tools Blade, but has a lever cap missing the "tightening lever". Blade sits at 23.4 degrees. The number 395 is on the inside sole. Miller Falls 75 is written on the side. I plan to tap the lever cap and make a thumb screw to fit the tapped hole. ($2.50 garage sale- last summer)


Middle block has a Lake side blade which sits at 24.1 degrees. C 2 is written on the inside sole. Has "Made in USA" on the sole. ($6.00 antique store today)


Bottom block has a "Dunlop approved BL" blade and sits at 21.0 degrees. Has "Made in USA" on the sole.
($8.00 antique store today)

They all only need a little cleaning, some rust removal, shining and sharpening.

BTW I'm back home now.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don-
What are you using to measure the bedding/bed angle with such precision?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I used a WIXEY Digital Angle Gauge

BTW I did some online research and I think that the middle block is the Montgomery Wards lakeside brand possibly made by Stanley and the Dunlop is of course Craftsman, the BL indicates it was made by Sargent.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just picked up my absentee bid wins from a mothers day auction..

















not sure if there's any gloats or you sucks but..









busted up front knob on the 607, no rear tote and after an initial gentle try at popping the lever cap, off to soak in penitraiting oil, doubt what appears to be a full length iron will be useable but who knows.1st roundy rock I've seen other than on line.









A ROBt SORBY dovetail saw, my 1st split screw saw


















And be danged if it isn't sharp, couple teeth that are gone but what the hey.
The rest includes the misasembled 45, a brass blowtorch w/soldering iron mount and iron, 2" auger, a wicked (and I'm sure illegal )fishing trident, breast drill,the mini Sweed saw, and this "collectable" says the auctionier brass siphon pump









Grand total of $130.
(I should say there were things I didn't want or need, the breast drill, trident,Sweed saw or pump, but they were bundled in with what I did want, even the blow torch could have stayed, but it was paired with the 607..)


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Glen !!!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Glen. That handle on the Sorby saw is in nice shape too. The 607 alone when cleaned up will break even or more for you.

Edit: Wow Pat, you found some crazy good stuff too.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok, somebody has to stop me. Every garage or estate sale I go lately has things I "NEED".

First find is this machinist chest for $50. The chest is rough but I didn't hesitate long after seeing the Starret depth gauge and a Mitutoyo mic. It's going to take me a while to figure out what all the stuff is. The lathe tools are pretty useless to me especially the really large one, but never say never on getting a lathe.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Next was some tools for $40 from an estate sale. I don't know the model of the Disston yet, but it's the best condition saw I've ever seen in the wild. Still has the labels on the handle near the medallion and grip. 
Also 1/8" unknown chisel
3/8" T.H.Witherby mortise chisel
1/2" Buck Bros mortise chisel
5/8 Buck Bros firmer chisel, badly ground
3/8" gouge
Plumb cross peen hammer
2 Turnscrews
A spoon bit
Some taps and two punch sets.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Last is nothing special as deals go, $100 for a vintage 6" Craftsman jointer. But kids have been wanting bunk beds, so this should help speed things along and officially makes me a hybrid woodworker as my first power tool.









Model no is 103.20660. Haven't searched for a manual yet. Runs sweet, needs a cleanup and I'll have to learn how to sharpen the blades.

Edit: Found the manual. http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/595.pdf


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You scored BIG time with that collection Tim !
And I know the feeling, stay clear of estate, garage, church and auction sales or lose the wallet !


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, that's a nice looking Disston No. 7 panel saw. Nice find, especially in that condition!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. It's a sickness, isn't it, Glen? 

Thanks Bob, I knew you'd know the model. I'll add more in the saw thread.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Tim! I am always amazed when the stickers are in that great of condition. Of course, I 've only seen them in pictures. What are the lathe tools? The calipers?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, sick sick sick, Tim, methinks sometimes maybe we need an intervention then I see exhibitions like PoopieKat and say, nope, not yet ;-)


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Hauls Tim !!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, there are Starrett inside calipers, Union Tool Co outside calipers and a small inside pair and some unmarked calipers and a divider and another Starret Caliper.

The lathe tooling was mostly unmarked, but some had names on them like Carboloy, Mo Max, Latrobe, Dorwell Tool Co, Crobolt (with the r), and Coromant. What was odd to me was there was a really large range of sizes from very small lath tooling, that I don't know what type of tool holder could hold it, to one rather large one. The original owner was apparently a machinist in the Navy in WWII. That's not surprising that he had large lathe tools, but the small ones are quite small.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hello I'm Don Kreher and I am a rust-aholic.

"Accidentally" went to a garage sale and stumbled on a son of a carpenter who liked collecting old tools. I bought these there was much more.

*Picture 1(fronts):*










*Picture 2(backs):*










Synopsis:

Homemade plow plane.$5
Stanley No. 3 bench plane. $10
Lakeside bench plane. $10
Fray No. 80 corner brace. $25
No. 4065 Powr Craft 100 zig-zag ruler. $0
"Yankee" No. 131 A, North Bros. MFG. Co. Phil. Pen. USA Pat Dec 11-23 Made in the United States of America .. screw driver with extra bit. $10

He had more, maybe I should go back. Maybe I need a *RAA* sponsor. (*R*ust-*A*holics *A*nonymous.)

There were a couple of nice saw sets, a gutter plane, a block, 6 or so "defiance-type" benchplanes, a bench top jointer planer, egg beater drill, Shoulder brace, and more, that I didn't buy.

*Tip:* (Maybe you know it.) If you wipe the metal parts with mineral sprits often markings are revealed. I never would have seen "Fray No. 80" without this trick.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Gutter plane would be fun to play with , just saying!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


O.K. I'll go back tomorrow to get it. I had one last year and traded it to UpChuck. Anyone want me to gate the saw sets. (I don't need em. I have 5. Two brand new, three that need restoration.)


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, what kind of saw sets are they and how much are they? If they are Stanley 42X and cheap, they are a good investment.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sure Don, I'll be your sponsor. Just after you go back and check out what's left over. You "NEED" that gutter plane.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, what kind of saw sets are they and how much are they? If they are Stanley 42X and cheap, they are a good investment.
> 
> - summerfi


One looks to me to be a Stanley 42x. The other was different. What does cheap mean? More precisely what should I offer and settle for.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've seen the 42X's go anywhere from $10 to $85 on ebay. An average would be around $40. It depends on condition and who's looking I guess. You wouldn't go wrong if you offered $15 and go up to $25 on the 42X if you had to. Make sure it's a 42X….it will say that on the casting. The other one likely wouldn't be worth as much, depending on what it is.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"and more, that I didn't buy."…yet!
Don, where was the corner brace marking? Thanks for the mineral spirits tip.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just for you Candy:



















Now I'm off to get those saw sets and gutter plane.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don! Going to take some mineral spirits to mine…I'll report back.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Don! Going to take some mineral spirits to mine…I ll report back.
> 
> - CFrye


Don't know if mineral sprits is the key, maybe just a good cleaning. I had the mineral sprits handy. Other products might be better.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Tim* and *Bob*: I returned to get the saw sets and gutter plane. Also went to buy lumber for my bench build. Took a while to get there as there was a garage sale every 100 yards. I did stop at one and picked up the plow plane blade and small block for $6.










The left saw set is unmarked. The right is a Miller Falls No. 214. Alas not the hoped for Stanley 42x. The so called (by me) gutter plane is homemade and now after talking to the son I believe his father used it for making skis. The wooden plow plane I showed earlier he used to cut the bottom groove in wooden skis. So I offered $15 for the "three" and settled for $20.

The ($3) plow cutter, is marked: Samuel Newbould and has a 6 stamped on the end. If its not a plow cutter for a wooden plane, please let me know what it is. Why the hook on the end?

Also, can someone identify the small ($3) block.

I'm now watching Roy Underhill compare Stanley combination planes 45 and 55 to wooden molding planes for my Saturday lunch break.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don-
Maybe this link will help with a bit of information about Samuel Newbould. If not, the archives at that location usually has neat information about old tools. Maybe the "hook" on the end of that plow plane cutter is called a "sneck" and maybe it is there to help with the adjustment of the blade in the plane with a hammer. "Maybe","maybe", "maybe" hows that for firm information?

http://swingleydev.com/ot/get/105977/thread/#105977
Your new gutter plane looks like it has a far more radical radius than the one I talked you out of. Would you measure the radius for me?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More and more goodies, DonK! 
I did find a stamp on my corner brace. It was in a different location. 
Mineral spirits and 600 grit sandpaper lightly applied.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


At least this one dosen't need any attention unlike the 607 roundy rock that's giving me fits to dissasemble..
No it's not quite that bright a blue..Garage sale this morning..









Record 07
















No sign of EVER being used to the point of having the light shipping protective film stuff still on it, a quick wipe with citra solve shows that'll go away as well as the slight storage rust on the sole.. AND !


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


If you're racing for a "you suck", racerglen, you got one. What a find…and in the wild too. I do hope you talked them down from that outrageous price!

DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Chuck*, good read.

Good job *Candy*. I see its also a Fray (A John S Fray). I don't know why mine leaves off the first name.

Now a new question. *Can some one tell me what these are for and how they are used?* They were in that Tool Chest I showed earlier. I've cleaned them up.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I've not used a Millers Falls set, so I'll be interested in hearing how it performs. The block plane looks similar to a Stanley 102, but looks a little different. Here is a good article on Samuel Newbould. http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Samuel_Newbould_and_Co


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen, that's so shiny it almost hurts to look at it! Is it the beech tote and knob?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thank yew DanK ! Didn't even try taiking them down after I was told should have been there Friday night when the rest of the planes went…on a sale advertized for Saturday 9-3..mumble..
Yes Candy beech but stained, and definately shines, didn't realize until after posting the corner of my camera shows in the picture of the lever cap.. lol..


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Thanks *Chuck*, good read.
> 
> Good job *Candy*. I see its also a Fray (A John S Fray). I don t know why mine leaves off the first name.
> 
> ...


Boring bits for a brace? Look like spoon bits. Or at least that's what I call them.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












I traded a couple pecky cypress boards and 50$ for the Router plane and 2 saws. He through in the 4 wheeler cuz he's a nice guy


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Chuck* I don't think so. The spoon end is not at all sharp and the tother end is needle sharp. But thanks for looking.
Odd thing is I know I have seen them before, but I can't remember the context.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Chuck* I don t think so. The spoon end is not at all sharp and the tother end is needle sharp. But thanks for looking.
> Odd thing is I know I have seen them before, but I can t remember the context.
> 
> - Combo Prof


*Chuck*?
chuck


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, how long are those unknown tools? I'm going to take a wild guess and say they may be sculpting tools. If you search sculpting tools on google images, you see a lot of things that are similar, but none exactly the same. Do they appear to be user made or factory made?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OK. I'll offer a couple suggestions. Given that the sharp end seems to be the business end:

1. this is the kind of tool I would look for if I were making a rope loop woven back into itself up the rope twist.

2. I am a fan of Gunsmoke and am currently watching season seven. Chester was using a tool like this to "sew" himself a pair of trousers from some leather chaps, leading me into leather working. LJ Kari Hartman (I think she's still an LJ) has taken up leather work and when all else is expired, we can ask her.

DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Chuck* I don t think so. The spoon end is not at all sharp and the tother end is needle sharp. But thanks for looking.
> Odd thing is I know I have seen them before, but I can t remember the context.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> ...


OOPs. I meant *TheFridge*.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Bob*: They are about 12" long and 1/4" or so in diameter , one has a round point the other a 4 square point.
The Spoon end on one has a flute plowed into the back side. I don't think they are home made. But maybe blacksmith made. I know I have seen this somewhere. I think as some sort of hold fast, but frustrated I can't remember.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, could those be "Fid's" ... tools for splicing rope?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Maybe make a separate "What Is This?" post, and I'll bet someone on here will know.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Maybe make a separate "What Is This?" post, and I ll bet someone on here will know.
> 
> - summerfi


 I made a "What are these" post as you suggested.

I can see how Putty's idea that they are fids, might just be possible, but searching fids I find nothing that looks like them.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One last guess Don, They may be babbit bearing scraping tools


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'd agree except they have no cutting edge.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Awls / Marking tools, second guess points to a large compass


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Awls / Marking tools, second guess points to a large compass
> 
> - DaddyZ


Could be parts to something I suppose.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


If it turns out to really be an old forged version of a marling spike, then I wasn't too far off on first guess. A marling spike is a Scandinavian version of a rope splicing fid. The end of one strand is held in the concave of the fid (the ones shown way above) while the sharp end weaves its way up the twists of the rope opening a path for the strand in tow.










A sailors needle isn't too far afield either, though these might be pretty large for that.

DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm liking marlin spike, but why would he have two?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Saw this while rust hunting yesterday. A really cool (to me, anyway) clamp on sharpening jig. There are two locations for drive belts…V belt on the left(maybe an after market addition?) and a cog type belt on the right. Clamp your blade into the holder on the bottom left in the photo then swing it up and over to the cylinder shaped stone…









Next to a smoothing plane for size comparison.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a neat rig Candy, did you snag it for your "collection" ?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I really wanted to, Glen, but I let it pass. Officially, my 'collection' revolves around miniature tools.
;-)


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I fell off the wagon, my wife made me go garage sale shopping. She is such an enabler. Here are my finds.










The post drill press cost me $150 (they had $200 on it), probably I paid to much. It works and has all it original parts.
Looks like an Acme to me, but I have not found markings on it yet. (Don't know where to look.) Can it be hung with a french cleat? Went back to get this with the pickup. I have no idea where to put it in my shop.

Grind stone cost $1.00. I took the legs off so that it would fit in our small car. Water bath is made from an old tire.
Some square nails were used in the construction.

I think soon I will be consumed by my rust pile.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, what is your rust remover of choice? I think I want to invest in stock…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Evapo rust. You can buy it by the drum.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Don! Post drills go for quite a bit on ebay, especially the name brand ones. Look on the side of the upper arm or really anywhere on the main body. The names are usually cast in there. That thing is in great shape. They go for about that around here in worse shape and the grind stones people want $200 just for those so you did good. You'll have a woodright's shop setup soon at this rate.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don - It looks like if you buy 2 or more drums of the Evapo-Rust, you get a quantity price break. Just sayin'....


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks. *Tim* working on it. Its the retirement plan. The Post drill press says: No. 0 in one spot and 807 in another.
I think I need to find a Jacobs chuck with 1/2 straight shaft to actually use it.

*Bob*, only if I get free shipping. Actually, theruststore.com where this add is from is in Middleton, WI, and is only a 5.5 hour drive from me. But Bob just think of the time savings it would be for you. Pop off the lid and you could drop in a whole saw till in it.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score Don, to use the post drill wit the original chuck pick up a set of Silver & Denning bits, they have the half inch shaft but you need to create a flat on one side to hold them, my set's in a wait list for that treatment.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Look Maw, my Stanley mite boxes had a baby !









$2.00 for this "Perfekt" brand box, uses an allen key to set up angles, no saw but should work with one of my dovetails.









And like my Record 07, the blue is NOT that bright.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What Glen said about the bits, and apparently some people have luck finding those bits in the wild. I guess you have to look through boxes underneath tables and whatnot. Post drills were in every barn in America so there should be lots of bits out there. I haven't seen any but I'm going to keep looking.

That's an interesting little electric blue mitre box you have there.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Tim* and *racerglen* Searching Vintage Machinery I believe that the post drill is it a "No. 0 Candy-Otto 807". I may order some Silver & Denning bits for metal work.

Instead cutting a flat on the drill bit Shannon the renaissance woodworker cut a V in the set screw that holds the bit in. This was an effort to use modern drill bits. But eventually gave up on the idea of using modern drill bits in the original chuck. Too much "wobble" I guess. He then added a Jacobs chuck. You can order on amazon a 1/2 inch diameter straight shank arbor that will screw into a Jacobs chuck I recall the screw is 10-20 so you could probably just cut off the head off a bolt. I will probably do this it would allow using both Silver & Denning bits as well as other modern bits and does not alter the antique value of the post drill. The issue is that it will shorten the drilling distance by a couple of inches. But here is way to correct that defect:

*POST DRILL SHOP HINT*: When adding a drill chuck you use up some of the column length (3-1/2" - 9cm). On one of mine I replaced the column with a longer piece and put a support bracket on it at chuck height to keep the extra length from becoming too springy. The column is standard size mild steel shafting and a piece can be had (cut to length) from most machine shops for a few dollars. The middle support is a blacksmithing or welding project. I also added grease and oil cups to this particular drill.

I think the middle support could just as easily made out of hardwood.

This fellow removed a Jacobs chuck from a broken hand drill and 
fit its arbor to the Original Chuck. (I may try this.)

This fellow actually altered the post drill arbor to fit a Jacobs chuck, I supposed it was tapered and not a screw. (I think this is a bad idea as it diminishes the antique value of the the post drill.)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally, some rust hunting finds.




























You're probably thinking early Bedrock. Nope even earlier. A type 2 #6 with a bedrock cap and a SW cutter.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Don. I've never seen a bedrock in the wild. Where ever do you find them?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$2.00, even though I rarely use a keyhole saw.








Canadian Disston w/brass medalion, and nut








Quite surprized at what happened after a cleanup and reshape of handle, thought it'd remain blonde, but kazinga, a coat or 2 of BLO darkened up and much nicer than the varnish.
I never have been a fan of the handles, too short even for my medium hand to fit, so opened up the area of the inside down to the "horn" and while I was there took a bit extra time to add in some detail using my Soreby dovetail as a pattern.








Here it is with what it's replacing.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don - they look like Regulators - used in traditional upholstery (horsehair).

A newer version:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261821425432?lpid=82&chn=ps

They are used for moving the fill around after the base covering is in place and evening out the fill. After that, they are used for this and that, a general pointed tool that is used wherever you need a pointed tool.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks dbray45. Maybe so.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my catch of the day. I already have a jointer, but it's hard to pass up a bargain. This set me back $45. I'll clean it up and decide which jointer I like best and then sell the other one. This one appears to be complete, works, and is in pretty good condition.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice pick up, Bob.

Here's my gather for the day










Nothing real special, but for $10, I'm not complaining. Two perfect pattern screwdrivers that need new wood, a Warranted Superior miter saw, 8in ratcheting brace and #3 size Fulton.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love the Delta/Rockwell Bob!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


282 scraper, as found








A Canadian Sweetheart, non original blade


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice scraper, Glen!

Here's my latest haul, mostly projects for post-retirement:



















A late Stanley #78 with rod & fence, a minty Woden W4, Stanley #4c with issues, Millers Falls #5, Defiance Canada #5, Stanley #27, and a couple of blocks, the Stanley has a lever-adjust mechanism I've not seen on the later Stanleys. Also a Sandvik 10 point saw and a Bedrock #606 lever cap. All for a bit more than a Benjamin. Rock on, people!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Poopy, when are you retiring? Soon I hope!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin, is that a suggestion so he'll leave something for the rest of us ?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What, you don't appreciate the dregs of Poops rust forays? Shame


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*TOF and Glen:*
Hey, let's not jump to conclusions.. I only pursue about 1/3 of the leads that come to my attention. I'll have more time to look at *every* potential offering advertised once retired. From my experience, selling, regardless of venue, requires much more of my time than buying. That's why I haven't sold anything in over ten years. I'm having too much fun.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That'd be my excuse too, more work to sell and for minimal return besides Poopie you're preaching to the choir, both TOF and moi are in the retired mode, he's an AARP, I'm a CARP.. ;-)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


AARP = American Association of Rabid Planekeepers?
CARP = Association du Canada Rabot Proprietaire?

Kool…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Your turn Kevin ;-)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm speechless….........

AARP American Association of Rust Procurers

CARP Association du Canada Rabid Puteen (sp?)

I tried


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Rabid Poutine…
Awright Glen… step up to the microphone!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What was that ? Sorry, gone RUST hunting ;-)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You guys are cracking me up! My hubby was just telling me the other day I need to have cards printed so my favorite flea markets can call me when they get new stuff in! Now I know what to put on the card!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy,
I've looked for T-shirts with a picture of a plane on them. That way, when yard saling or at antique shows, people would know what I'd be looking for by what I'm wearing.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, you just need a "plane" white t-shirt


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! There you go, PK!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's perfect, *JayT!
*Sometimes, at the antique shows and flea markets, a vendor will see me carrying around a plane or two, and direct my attention to planes they have if I've overlooked them. A T-shirt would do the same thing, and be a LOT lighter!
Are those for sale somewhere?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, don't waste your money on a "plane" T-shirt. Get one with a silhouette of all the hand tools covering the entire shirt….like your shop! LOL.
DanK


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I stopped by a few of my favorite barn sale sites today and I ran into this odd duck. Can anyone explain to me what this odd duck is for? It looks like a rabbiting plane, but with a piece of molding as the reference face? I'll admit that I'm not an expert on planes, but it seems like if you wanted to match the molding profile, it would be tough to do with a small flat cutting surface.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thinks its just decoration on the back.side of the fence.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's a plow plane Jon, it's for cutting groove. They were fairly valuable tools, so often people took the time to add embellishments like that moulding on the fence. The standard set of irons for them is 8 to make different width grooves.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That s perfect, *JayT!
> 
> Are those for sale somewhere?
> 
> - poopiekat


Yep, right here.

http://www.cafepress.com/+hand-plane+t-shirts


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TGJ, Wally331 just finished making one of these and pictures are on the HPOYD thread. It's a plow plane (no nickers), and a very good one at that when fettled properly. Tim is right on.
DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *JayT*!! hmmm, Father's Day is just around the corner, too!


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Dan*, *Tim*, and *Don*! Now I wish I had picked it up. I do most grooves with a dado blade, but I would have enjoyed playing with it and getting it tuned up.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally got out for the hunt.
Success









A record 151 stilll has the factory grind









Stanley #40 scrub, close to pristine









Not too sure what model Diston, 8 I think









It has the nib and I don't think its ever been sharpened, 7ppi cross


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Kevin!
I've never seen a #40 for sale in my travels. that's a lucky find!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Poopie, I was quite surprised to see it. I have a 40 1/2 so this one will go into my Dutch chest


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think that my #8 is 1888 to 1896 based on the medallion.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice scores Kevin. Wow that 40 is in nice shape.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got some rust hunting done this week:









$3 each for the 3/8" mortise chisel and the Disston.
The jointer wasn't a steal at $150 but it'll fit in nice with some of its similar vintage brethren.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Vintage tools are hard to come by in my neck of the woods, but sometimes you can find other bargains. A dozen NOS files for $5 is a bargain any day. Look at the original prices on those files (45 cents)!










This was an even better bargain though. Eight sharpening stones, including two diamonds, plus two clamps and a full gallon of mineral spirits for $6. The gal said she has 7 more tool boxes of her dad's to put out, so I think I'll go back later in the day. It's only 1/2 mile from the house.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, think you should offer to help her move things! Good score


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Man. I need to move north.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great score Bob, hoping for some more pics!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well I did go back, and she hadn't put much more out. I did pick up a couple small things.

This must be my day for hacksaw blades, as this is the second bunch I picked up today. This includes an unopened bundle of 10 Disston blades. How long do you suppose it's been since Disston sold hacksaw blades? 1960's I'd guess. Possibly has some collector value.










Also picked up this heavy cast iron hacksaw. A little research tells me this is a Pratt's Patent star hacksaw (1886 patent). Henry L. Pratt was one of the founders of Millers Falls in 1868. He served as the company's president for 32 years.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score Bob,

I have a set of DMT's on my wish list


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Bob. NOS files are so nice compared to today's stuff.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great score Bob.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Bob!


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Summerfi! Those NOS files are a fantastic find. DMT stones plus other sundries for $6 bucks?! Well done!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The wife and I decided to take the bike for a ride. Days like this can rekindle the rust addiction.

First stop, a new indoor flea market. Pictures for it showed lots of Xmas decorations and plates, so I wasn't to excited. But right on the front table, a new in the box EC Stearns jointer fence. $25. I was ready to call the day a success.

Second stop, a weekend seasonal garage sale. A really cool breast drill I need to research. I've never seen one like it. $20. Then I walk upstairs in this barn. 4 planes sitting together. 3 painted some ugly orange. A type 11 #4, a later #5 a SW #18 and a Union X50x. When I asked for a price on the 4, she said, "well, with h a pause, I got to get $30;for the 4. It to all of my will to hold back the ear to ear grin.

The last stop was just a very early 9 1/2 parts plane, but I'll say a good day for a bike ride.



















And this little guy was across the road when we got home










.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a good day, Don. Lovin' the Union tranny.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice day for a ride, indeed! Was there any room left in the saddle bags for the wife's finds?need some more pics of that breast drill!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Very nice day for a ride, indeed! Was there any room left in the saddle bags for the wife s finds?need some more pics of that breast drill!
> 
> - CFrye


Luckily she didn't find anything Candy, but that's why we only take the bile fairly close. We can always go back the next day.

Look over here for more drill pictures, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27861


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yesterday's haul.
Some rather random items, from left to right, top to bottom
brace angle adapter (not sure of maker yet)
dovetail saw with very thin kerf 
Brunson Instr Brass plumb bob
bottom left, mystery device (more below)
Craftsman 3732 plane body. (Stanley 65) on the hunt for the knuckle cap 
Perfect handle screwdriver
misc small files
no name 1/4" socket chisel



Oh and I also picked up a Stanley 45 with a couple boxes of cutters. I haven't found a good type study to figure out it's vintage. I think it has everything but the short rods. It has a little bit of rust and the knob is cracked all the way through. Nothing that can't be fixed.


Back to that mystery tool. The rods slide freely, but nothing else seems to move. I thought it was some sort of depth measuring guide, but I don't think the rods lock. It says Made in France on one side and VAR 210 on the other.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


MNclone, nice haul! You even got a hollow cutter and base, those are hard to come by.

Have you checked out this thread? There are links to some type studies for the #45.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


By now you know I have a mountain of rust to restore. So I went on a solo vacation with no rust collecting. Unfortunately my dear wife called me with some treasures she found for me and I agreed to there purchase. (Hard to do over the phone and I think if I saw them in person I may not have bought them.)










But on the other hand the price was hard to say no to. Drill bits $4, Block plane $2, Pruning saw $2, Saw handle $0.25, "Stanley-ish" knife $0.

*Question 1:* Is the Block plane a Handyman C32?

*Question 2* Who made the "Stanley-ish" knife? I have a similar one, but it says Defiance on the back, this knife does not.

Returned from my solo vacation and yesterday, while on an errand, I stopped at a Garage sale and picked up these:










When I asked "how much for the Stanley 4c" She said $3 and just like Don W I had to hold back a grin and said sure. When I picked up the brace she also said $3.

I'm really trying hard not to collect more rust, but at these prices who could say no. And besides I don't have a 4c (I do have a number 4). Tomorrow I can finally resume restoration and workbench build.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A spouse that enables is a wonderful partner! It's like folks can see you drowning in all that rust and toss you some more…to help, of course, Don K!


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> MNclone, nice haul! You even got a hollow cutter and base, those are hard to come by.
> 
> Have you checked out this thread? There are links to some type studies for the #45.
> 
> - JayT


Thanks for the link. looks like it is from 1895 to 1910.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Candy. She is a good partner and is off on her solo vacation, a fiber workshop I think. Once I get through the chores she left for me I can do some restoration.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Auction finds, first a very nice Stanley divider:



















Then, a bunch of 1/2" shank Forstner bits:



















They're Greenlees.










Made a rack for them, all quick-like:










There's a back on that rack now, don't know where it's gonna hang yet. Largest one is 4", they need TLC to work well, I think.

And finally, a piece of vintage audio goodness:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And they sound sweeeet….


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very impressive score Smitty !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Smitty..


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Noice Smitty, hopefully it's not too much trouble to get the bits going again.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












$15.00 Roadside garage sale find today from the "More on 34" 100 mile Fathers Day weekend garage sales that we attend each year. It is a Stanley 46. Big bummer is that it came with only 1 iron. I got this and a small saw bench it was sitting on for $22.50 total. Probably not the bargain of the century, but I have been wanting one and this wasn't too bad overall. IT Should clean up nicely once the mud wasp nests are removed.

I also picked up a couple axes, rasps, NOS saw files, and Starrett tools yesterday that are not pictured. It is a fun weekend to hunt for rust!


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went out garage sale hunting with my family today. We weren't looking for anything. The goal was just to get out and cruise around on a rare free Saturday. I stumbled across this 40-50s era Walker-Turner jointer. 6" benchtop hunk of cast iron. At first I thought it was covered in rust, but its almost all grease and grime. I think it will actually clean up really easily. Everything turns and adjusts nicely. $75.


















The radio-flyer was also a nice find, though not a tool. My wife has been wanting one so she can stuff our little monsters into it for family photos.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the Walker turner. Very nice.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


At auction, $7.00









Upper left, Buck Bros "light" multi tool, USA made,
below that a Starrett gage of some sort with a 1905 patent but no number, then a Starrett centre finder.
Beside them a Lufkin depth guage ,above that "the Executive Pocket Chum" 4" sliding caliper , made in USA then three calipers, biggest and smallest are Union brand , middle a no name,
can't read the manufacturers mark on the dividers and inside calipers, previous owner put their initials on that spot.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Glen.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey Glenn…would you like you know what that widget is? You know, the Starret gage of some sort with a 1905 patent…
It's an RPM counter. You spin the shaft to zero point, then you push the swivel (the pointy end) to the end of a spinning shaft for 60 seconds (0r whatever multiple you care to use) and it will count the revolutions in that time period.

Nice haul. That little Lufkin depth gage is worth probably two or three times what you paid for the whole shootin' match!

DanK


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks Dan, nice to have widget wise guys on deck ! As for the Lufkin, who'd a thought ? So far it's been a great year for turning up stuff unexpectedly (now if I can just get that roundy rock to let go of it's rusty bits ..)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thought I had something super special in the Ohio Tools 05 1/4 until I got home and found it listed in their 1910 catalog. Its still something special, just not as super special as I thought.

I know nothing about axes, but these 2 were $5. I've been waiting for a decent priced aze.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent finds, *Glen* and *DonW*!!










Here is a stair-cutting saw, but when I bought it I was so hoping it was a Fidgen-style kerfing plane! I think I will still try to rip some thin boards by hand using this saw for pre-kerfing first…and see how it goes.

*p.s. * I haven't seen a plane worth buying in 3 weeks…..dry spell on the tundra prairies.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You could put a fence on and make his kerning plane out of it. I can't remember why but he said something like a 1/16" plough plane blade didn't work as well. If it did, it would be faster than a saw.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found these


















They are 17" long and not quite a Jennngs pattern
Also


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh man, Kev, you could make me jealous of that nifty caliper thingy. 
I'd be interested to know what category those bit fall into: shipwrights, bell hangers, ????

DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's some cool finds, Kevin.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin

It's interesting that you describe them as "not quite a Jennings pattern", since I believe these were the subject of an 1878 patent infringement lawsuit brought by Jennings against Pierce.

You can see a copy of the pleadings here

John


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin-
What am I missing? I don't see a difference between yours and the double twist Jennings style. Nice find on the length. I call them "ship augers" when they get that long but I don't know if that is correct.
chuck


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Upchuck, one thing I noticed about the difference is these bits have a vertical cutting edge at the perimeter above the regular cutting lip. There may be other minute differences. 
DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A better pic of the cutting edge








Up, thanks for the research. The set is missing the smallest size(4). I tend to call most long bits shipsbore, not well informed!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Took a break from work bench building and collected these specimens:










From left to right:

Unknown very crappy press metal frog plane for $2 I don't know why I bought it.
Pritzlaff not as crappy press metal frog plane $2 (They wanted $6).
Fulton, a not to bad a plane at $10 (I should of haggled).
Cool clamp # 415 CT.CO for $5.
Egg beater drill, Grant Tool Co. New York, Germany for $5.
Very cool wrench for $3, Bemis & Callh & T. Co. Springfield Mass USA number 6.
and below
Saw set, free. (Instead of haggling I got the saw set tossed in for free.)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Don.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. Will try an auction today. Not vey good at them though.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A set of purchases from The Bay of Fees:










Not sure if that counts as rust hunting, but I'm so excited about these that I had to post a pic somewhere.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I am so not good at Auctions. First saw a transitional plane in good shape go for $12.50, then a box containing a Stanley 45, Stanley 4, and another non-Stanley (plus extras) go for $45, because I was too slow to bid $50. (Auction ended just as I was pulling out my card to bid.) Well I'll be better prepared next time. However any auction hints would be appreciated.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There was this wood screw tap and dye that I let go, but somebody just wanted it more than me. I second guessed myself for a while, but after sleeping it off, realized that 10% off retail (after shipping) isn't a bid worth making. That's my best advice. Let them go when your bid has been beaten.

I did stalk ebay for a few days. The 8" I got for $9.99 shipped. The 10" divider/compass combo I got for $20 shipped on a buy it now/best offer. Asking price was $27 shipped.

So bidding advice: only bid on what you came looking for (with exception for rarely seen beauties at a reasonable asking price). Bid what you are willing to pay (always look at shipping prices). Let it go from there.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Don. I've got a few wrenches like that. Nice very vintage tools.

I haven't had much luck lately. Every garage sale I go to that advertises tools has had few or none lately. But got one score off craigslist.










Been needing a belt sander, the auger bit is a #28, 1-3/4" for my beam boring machine. I had about given up finding one but didn't want to pay $40 for the one online source I found. A stanley 63 spokeshave, Stanley 113 circular plane, a Disston 1896-1917 backsaw, a Shelton #04, in box Irwin expansive bit, and a drill attachment to drill 90 degrees.

I'll insert the picture in a bit.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Buckethead has good advice. I, on the other hand am not so disciplined. I've gotten more than my share of bargains at auctions and so far only regret letting one go, and I don't feel "taken" on anything I've bought. I "needed" some pallet frames and rails that were perfect for my limited space, but the auctioneer had divided the rails from the frames (a common practice on similar codependent items). I was afraid to bid on the frames because then I would be trapped into buying the rails, perhaps at an inflated price. It worked backward to what I expected that time, and the rails were almost free because nobody wanted them without the frames. Lesson learned. 
Another auction, I saw a medicine cart like I already had and I immediately wanted it. There was some interest because it had been separated from it's normal guts and some makeshift shelves put in. Then I spotted the guts, complete in all their glory, built into another cart (why I'll never know) with a significant amount of hardware (assorted fasteners) therein. The only interest was in the fasteners. So the basic cart came up first and bidding was slow, so I enthusiastically bid up to $15. Mine. A while later the "guts" came up and were combined with another home made cart worthless to me. After two bids, could see it slowing down, so I did the nod (described below) and the bidding took off. I think it got up to $25 or so when the other bidder backed out. I knew he was bidding on the hardware…I was bidding on the cart guts. I had my set! A cabinet I knew my hospital paid about $3000 for was now a matched set to one I had obtained from the hospital trash for free. I offered to give the competing bidder the home made cart I didn't want and any hardware he wanted from the guts, and he was delighted. Took the cart but no hardware! ??? Win-win.

Position yourself where the auctioneer (or alert helper) can see you clearly. Watch him intently and get his eye contact from time to time even without bidding. He's experienced enough to know that you will likely bid if you keep watching him intently so he will check back when the bidding slows. He's likely almost done and will check once more (if he's good). Just nod your head…you're in just when the other bidder thought he had it. (snipe) Now the monkey is on the other bidders back and you've got to be ready to compete with his enthusiasm about the object. I run the price up without hesitating several times. This causes the other bidders to pause, usually long enough for the auctioneer to close the bidding. Not fool proof, and like Bucket said, you gotta keep your wits about you and not get mesmerized by the rhythm. That's how I got my $2500 shop heaters for $2 apiece. That's also how I lost completing a set of four long reach Jorgensens, ending up with only two for $60. I hesitated too long in a moment of distraction, looking away from the auctioneer who thought I had lost interest at the critical moment. 
Get to the area early enough to gauge the interest in the item. Don't give away your interest in the item you want. The greater the interest, yours and theirs, the more you will have to be careful of your budget. 
DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice *Dan* and *Bucket*. We thought we were going to the viewing at 10am only to find the auction in progress viewing was at 9am. I should have put in an early bid so he knew I was there. We were also unprepared without chairs and stood in the back. They have this in the same location every few weeks. So I may try again. The experience was worth while. I do well enough on garage sales.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I have gone to live auctions for a couple of decades. One thing I do is decide what I will pay for an item ahead of time. I will bid up until my price is reached and then drop out. I bid quickly and aggressively, nothing subtle. I have never felt I missed out on any item that I did not get.

I got into hand plane collecting accidentally at an auction. I went to look at a large number of Rigid machines, all either new or near new. When it came time to bid, people were buying at prices higher than HD charges, CRAZY. There were three planes that I had looked at, each were sold separately. One was an unusual looking plane. The bid got to $15 and stalled. I was not going to let it go that cheap and raised my hand for $20. Someone else did also at $20 and the auctioneer took me at $25. I started to complain but did not. I got the bid. After some research, I found I had bought a Stanley #48 type 1 form 1865. Unfortunately, I have continued to buy planes though none are as good as the first.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Total vacation rust haul








Brace is a Millers Falls #34 (6"), no brand on the spoke pointer.
The planing stop has been seen before on another LJ thread. I literally tripped on it at Liberty Tool.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love the tenon bit. Also the little caliper/ruler. That's a nice looking little guy there.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a planing stop before, it kind of looks like a Joist hanger.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've identified the bit brace in my last picture as a mikkes fall buck Rogers.

http://timetestedtools.forumchitchat.com/post/millers-falls-1950-buck-rogers-bit-brace-7486619?pid=1287780048


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin, I like that stop!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna need more info on that planing stop. ~opens a four ounce can of googlesearch~


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'll put up some action pics when the get home


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool finds Kevin. I'm with bucket, I don't think I've seen a stop like that. Nice brace too. Do you have the hollow auger already?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, an EC Stearns. Almost bought a dedicated hollow auger brace but not to sure how much use it would get. Spent several hours going through Hulls Cove Barn and Liberty Tool. Would have need a semi if I bought everything that caught my eye!


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I stole a few minutes off on Thursday and went to St. James Bay Tool Co. in Mesa AZ. I specifically wanted the bronze raw casting of the Sargent mini router (upper left in the photo) but found a few other things to buy also.









Then on Saturday I got together with another woodworker to try our hand at using traditional hollow and round molding planes to make some shavings and learn a bit about those tools. He had some extra planes that he gave me.









Would someone please tell me what the correct name is for the style of plane on the top . I believe that it has had the front inch or so cut off. The heal says '7/8" Germany' which surprises me because it is not a metric measurement. The middle one says "Josiah King N.Y. 373 Bowery" on the toe and "8" on the heal. The lower one is "Greenfield Tool Co, Greenfield Mass." with the the model number obscured by 2 or 3 owners stamps. 
All three will require some TLC to get up and running But I was pleased to quadruple my molding plane inventory.









And the last free plane is a coffin smoother with a 2-1/4" Ward (&Payne) blade. This one has a faint makers mark: "C. Johnson & Co." above "Sheffield" with "C.J. in a flag on top of those words. 
Wooden planes suffer in Arizona. AZ wasn't settled until way into the metal plane time period and the heat and dryness is hard on the wood. I was able to persuade the blade out of the coffin smoother with my hands but it will not go back in place without more persuasion then I am willing to use. I look forward to fixing these up and using them.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a skew rabbet


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As promised, planing stop in action









Wedge needs a little work but you get the idea


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I GET IT NOW.

Thanks for that, Kev. My google search yielded just the more common toothed metal plane stops that fit into dog holes. This one makes perfect sense now.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, do you need to support the far end or does the wedge hold it? Cool find!
Edited.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is neat OF.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, the wedge held it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


To celebrate our 35-th anniversary went rust hunting. (Actually we were on our way for an outing and dinner and rust happened.)










Top to bottom:


Sharpening stone on a stick.
Miller Falls No. 1950 Brace %" (5" throw).
Vaughan & Bushnell No. 222-8 inch (4" throw).
Craftsman Yankee screwdriver No. 31031.
Toy egg beater drill.
Stanley all metal tri-square No. 12.
Sargent V-B-? 3413 Transitional plane.

They were $1 each except the transitional plane, which was $10.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Buck Rogers bit brace. I just found a similar one.

The Sargent is probably a VBM 3418.

A good day!!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two Buck Rogers braces recently. And a 5" one, nice. Don are the Buck Rogers braces as valuable as the planes?
Plus a 4" brace, I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I checked the value of ones sold on eBay. They are not as valuable as the planes, but much more than a dollar. It looks like a out $35-40. I think the 10" was all they made.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So, Don W, I presume that name "Buck Rogers" is a nickname you have made for the Miller Falls Brace. Am I wrong?

Never mind I "googled" and found on oldtoolheaven.com:

The "Buck Rogers" Brace

When Millers Falls introduced a brace featuring red tenite handles in late 1949 or early 1950, it was numbered-appropriately enough-the Model 1950. The brace was a mid-range product selling for about half the price of the Parsons Brace. The handles and knobs are fabricated from Tennessee Eastman tenite #2 and were guaranteed unbreakable in use.

Since the introduction of the No. 1950 coincided with that of the company's radically designed, red plastic-appointed drills, saws and planes, it has become known as one of the Buck Rogers tools. Save for its plastic handles, however, the appearance of the Model 1950 was entirely traditional and virtually identical to most of the other half-boxed ratchet braces on the market at the time.

The No. 1950 was nickel plated, equipped with toothless alligator jaws and available only with the standard ten inch sweep. The brace was manufactured through at least 1981 with some of the later production sporting plastic ring shifters.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don K, yours has a different jaw set than mine. Mine is like the picture on oldtoolheaven. Yours looks more like the more common braces. I wonder if they were changed or if some 1950's came like that?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don W, the chucks do look different, but the jaws might be the same. I suspect they are, because the 1950 featured "toothless alligator jaws". Unless of course someone changed the chuck. I suppose that is possible to do. We would have to take them apart to be sure.

Hard to say why they have different chucks if they sold that way. I did search around the web and 99% of the 1950 MF braces I saw had chucks like yours and as depicted in oldtoolheaven. In fact I only saw one like mine. But see this link. The picture with black background (provided below) shows a buck rogers brace with a chuck like the one I have.










So …. now I suspect they were sold both ways….. and I would wager because the chuck you have is an improvement (I think) over the one I have, that perhaps mine is an early model of the 1950 series, using the old style chuck.

Yet another mystery.

*I think I need one each of the Buck Roger tools.*


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Also from the Miller Falls publication section of oldtoolheaven I find this

Millers Falls Company.
No. 1950 Ratchet Bit Brace.
Greenfield, Mass. : Millers Falls Co., [no date, but about 1950].
1 sheet ; 22×28 cm.
A trade circular that introduces the so-called "Buck Rogers" brace with its unbreakable head and handle. Printed on one side with the beautiful artwork that typifies this series of promotional sheets.



Clicking on the photo and reading the description it says:

Chuck - standard barber pattern with nicely knurled shell.

This is exactly like the one I have.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some interesting information. I agree yours is probably earlier. Now I need to find one like it. I swear it never ends!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dow W, look at this










It shows a 1950 Bit Brace with the same chuck as yours.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The high tech one to look for is the Millers Falls Parsons brace.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More info on Parsons and Buck Rogers here….

http://oldtoolheaven.com/brace/FeaturedBraces.htm


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































Not exactly rust but rust related, I guess. About a year and a half ago, my dad set me up with one of two tool chests that belonged to his great uncle. I posted that one and random rough tools that were in it when received. Well, This is number two of two. My dad wanted my brother to have option on the second one and my brother deferred it to me, citing my tool interest as why I should have it. This one is rougher than the first but similar in many ways, namely the siding corners used to strengthen the corner joints, and similar paint. The bugs worked this one over a little more as well. The box has hinges that are an exact match to the built-in kitchen cabinets in the old farmhouse where this box likely was built. That generation wasted nothing so I am guessing that they were spares left over from the house? Although I cannot be sure, I know that the first box was built in 1915 by the date carved in the lid. I am guesing this one to be similar in age as the man that made these lost his life in WWI just a few years later. I will be repairing the damaged lid and building trays. It will join its brother storing some of my tool collection. Not a big or exciting find for many here but I am pretty happy to have it. Thanks to my dad and also my brother for passing this one on to me. The pictures here are after removing the mouse motels, old hardware, and Ford engine parts, and after hitting the carwash. It was a mess after 80 years in the shed. I did find an original wooden box with paper tag for a set of 6 chisels, but no useable tools in this box.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just killing time on eBay whilst drinking my coffee and saw this Buy it Now bargain for £15.99. My heart sank when it said collection only until I realized they were only 22 miles away. Oh yeah! Come to daddy!

So my question to the learned panel is this: "What is the elongate hole for in the metal plates on the vise jaws."


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the hole would be for Andy. Maybe they were just 2/pieces that happened to work and the holes were already there.

I just started using mine a few days ago.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. Mine has obviously been bolted to the end of a Bench in the past, not that that matters as I will make new jaws for it once I've cleaned up the hardware. I probably won't end up using the plates with the elongated hole in them for woodworking anyway, but was just curious what they might be for.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Are you going to make the jaws longer Andy, or leave it as is?

Mine has steel plates as well. I may leave the plates and add some leather on top. So far they have been ok as is.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The weekend finds. A SW/$ Square axe. A Sargent #53 scraper and some other.














































My first pre Stanley L. Bailey. Unfortunately it looks like it went through a wood chipper! Almost every part has some form of damage. It's still a cool piece.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don't know yet Don. I've arranged with the seller to go and pick it up after my holiday, so I'll make those decisions once I 've got it home and can see how it operates. I'll probably make them wider, but I'm not sure if I need them any longer.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brit, that is a cool vise. I'm thinking the elongated holes might be used for swiveling jaws similar to the Emmert auxiliary jaw used to hold tapers. Modern carvers vises have swiveling jaws built in and are not removable. My guess (strictly that) is that if you examine the elongated hole behind the metal plate, you might find the wood removed to accommodate a "hook" so that the auxiliary jaw didn't fall out. One could have a series of jaws, some notched for rounds, some concaved for spherical shapes, some padded with different surfaces for different grips, etc.
DanK


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the way you're thinking Dan. I'll be sure to examine them closely when I get it home. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very cool Andy. Looks like that vice has a vintage example of the Widdlestick built right in.

Also some cool finds Don. I like the axe and Bailey.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So..what have I got ? It's a Miillers Patent Stanley I do know, parts are apparently in a drawer.









It's not a 41 or 42..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


looks like a #44.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, 1st time I've seen, let alone "captured" one of the Millers types in the wild, should be fun.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good find, Glen! Now to get it together and put it to work…


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up this saw last weekend. Based on the medallion, it appears to have been made between 1896-1917. I'm pretty sure that it sat out in the rain for a week before I picked it up. The rust is quite fresh and the blade is still sharp. It is a shame really. I've got the blade cleaned up already, but still need to work on the tote.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Man MN, that's a little painful to look at. Fresh rust on it, black and yellow paint. That saw needs you for sure.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just ended on Ebay, my starting bid of 15.00 was the highest. I'm anxious to see what the little open handled saw is.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Solid haul, Putty. Three of the four saws look to have solid potential at least. And I like my hand crank grinder, kind of fun. What's the thing in the lower left?


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


that is a 2 hole punch for paper. Neat old bulbous knob for punching. ( how long will it take for someone to chime in on the bulbous knob)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


With those 2 back saws, that's a great acquisition putty.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, I bought it for the little open handled saw, the shape looks pretty old and it has split nuts. Although the split nuts are on the wrong side??


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This is a repost of what I accidentally posted in the Saws forum. The Commander was rushing me out the door and I made mistakes. Fortunately I also accumulated some amazing rust to be posted this evening. Right now I've got worlk to do.

Rust-date 10-June-2015. Rust hunters log:

The commander decided that she would have a booth at the ewe-per fiber fair in Curtis, Michigan ever hopeful that she would dimisih her inventory. So we loaded up the truck and were off friday morning. Along the way we stopped at garage sales. The "drills"and bits are all from garage sales. Later in Curits, Mi. while she was at the fair I tried to visit Antique shops. The bench planes are all form the same antique shop. At the suggestion of this later dealer I drove offer to Blaney Park, Mi. where there are 3 antique dealers have several overpriced tools. On one side of the street was a Stanley 45 with one cutter for $120 on the other side of the street was also a Stanley 45 with again one cutter for $40. I found an antique store in the country with the most seriously abused rusted Diston saws missing nuts and and medallions for sale at $30 or more each, braces in even worse shape for $25, its was incredible.

Here is the haul:











Miller Falls No. 99 breast drill. $5
Brace Says: "Made in (Pex 10) USA" and has Number 5312, has 12" sweep. $2
( A Pexto (as in Peck, Stowe & Wilcox) model 5312 according to *Johhny7* whom I thank for the info.)
No Name brace $2
No Name brace $2
Five drill bits $1: Dunlop #10, Lakeside, Irwin 6, Russell Jennings, Pasiado?
R-5 Bench plane (Blade saws lakeside) Is the bench plane a Montgomery ward ? $15.
Stanley-Bailey No. 4, $15,
Stanley #5 "a project plane" should be a fun restore. $10.

*Chuck* reports: Yes the #R-5 is a product sold by Montgomery Wards. Rockford Tool Co. of Rockford, Illinois is closely associated with the Marsh Tool Co. and made planes for Montgomery Wards. Some of them had blades marked with their name some had blades marked with the Montgomery Wards Lakeside logo. Both logos are correct. More information about Marsh/Rockford is available in Ken Roberts Patented Metallic and Transitional Planes in North America. Stanley bought them out and they stopped production in the late 1920's or so. I have two Rockford planes and I think they are every bit as good as the pre-WWII Stanley planes.
chuck

To be continued….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Took a quick ride this morning.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Chuck.* I just wanted to say the R-5 did look to me to be a very good plane. I'll have to tune it up to see.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonW, please tell me your going to keep the customized duct tape tote and knob! What a great storage solution.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> DonW, please tell me your going to keep the customized duct tape tote and knob! What a great storage solution.
> 
> - theoldfart


It's not duct tape. The knob is actually aluminum tubing!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, I'll be dipped! Who'd a thunk?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Chuck.* I just wanted to say the R-5 did look to me to be a very good plane. I ll have to tune it up to see.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Don, I have a Rockford R 5-1/2 and it is a very well constructed plane. I agree with chuck that they are every bit as good as a Bailey. Mine also has a Lakeside iron.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> It s not duct tape. The knob is actually aluminum tubing!
> 
> - Don W


Don W-
I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt here and guess that you did not add the aluminum tubing… but why did anyone add it? Badly chipped base? To increase knob height so the hardware would work? What was the problem that was solved by the tubing?
Thanks,
chuck


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> It s not duct tape. The knob is actually aluminum tubing!
> 
> - Don W
> 
> ...


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Got this square in a auction box lot


















stamped DUBY & SHINN MFG CO INC N. Y. Pat MAY 13 1902 Looks like it might be copper clad


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sick haul putty. That top saw looks like it could be a woodrough and mcparlin. That open handled one is sweet too. Homerun for 15 bones.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust addendum:

The commander had bought a crib from the same place I got the above breast brace from, but we had no room for it on the way out and because it was not far from the house we unloaded the unsold wares and went back to get it today. Coming home I said lets stop at my favorite "I sell antiques from my garage guy". I got these clamps for $30:










Then we saw another garage sale and drove in to see what was there. I was immediately drawn to these saw tools which I bought for $15:










Together with these (still need of restoration) tools I got earlier I am beginning to understand their use.










Then the fellow said let me take you back to my trapping shed. So off we went. He started to show me sludge hammers and timber saws etc, but also told me to look around. I spied this box:










I opened the box and without blinking I said I'll give you $100 for it, we settled on $120. Here is what was inside:










You can see 

A craftsman Stanley 45 clone with a tool roll with all the cutters.
A Stanley 46 with all the cutters
Stanley 78 with an extra blade
Spoke shave.
Draw knife
Scorpe
Capewell bench plane
Level
Dividers & Calipers
Very unique marking tool.
Hand saw
files 
and more.

Let me know if you want to see closeups of anything.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy crap!!!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a score. It must be Miller time Don. Some day I'll have a 46, someday….......nah! again


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OMG Don K… I'm coming to Michigan !!!!


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Combo Prof-
Wow. Let me rephrase that…WOW! You said, "...I'm beginning to understand their use." So tell me what are the tools on the left side of your third photo from the top? Huge score on the tool box and contents too.
chuck


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don W-
Thanks for the photo. By my standards that is a "badly chipped base". I am interested in "field expedient repairs" because I am so bad at them. They require a mind shift that does not come easy to me.
chuck


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Don K, that is an amazing score. So much fun stuff in there. And that jointer/raker gauge and spider are in such good shape. Gauge even has the manual, impressive. I've been looking for a spider since I have a jointer/raker gauge. Any chance you'd be willing to part with one of those spiders?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonK, if you indeed make closeups, any chance you could scan the instruction pamphlet from Simonds? I would also be interested in one of the spiders.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wow Don K, that is an amazing score. So much fun stuff in there. And that jointer/raker gauge and spider are in such good shape. Gauge even has the manual, impressive. I ve been looking for a spider since I have a jointer/raker gauge. Any chance you d be willing to part with one of those spiders?
> 
> - Tim


P.M. me


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> DonK, if you indeed make closeups, any chance you could scan the instruction pamphlet from Simonds? I would also be interested in one of the spiders.
> 
> - theoldfart


Sure is there any way to post a pdf?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Sure is there any way to post a pdf?
> - Combo Prof


I don't think directly to LJ, but if you have another website you can host the file at, you can post a link to it here. I agree a pdf of the manual would be great.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the WOWs but what do I have to do to get the ultimate highest distinction: i.e. "you sux".


> Combo Prof-
> Wow. Let me rephrase that…WOW! You said, "...I m beginning to understand their use." So tell me what are the tools on the left side of your third photo from the top? Huge score on the tool box and contents too.
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


I believe the tools on the left are for "swaging raker teeth". They look like distin brand tools to me and not simonds.

I think of the tools you see only the "Simonds precision cross-cut saw tool" and the "Simonds set gauge" (spider as TOF calls it) came in the box. I think I am missing the "Simonds swaging hammer" and the "Simonds setting stake" 
as there use is shown in the instructions.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy mackerel, Don. That's a you suck!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Sure is there any way to post a pdf?
> - Combo Prof
> 
> I don t think directly to LJ, but if you have another website you can host the file at, you can post a link to it here. I agree a pdf of the manual would be great.
> ...


I have it scanned into 4 parts. Here it is as jpegs. I'll work on hosting the file as a pdf next.

Pages 8 and 1:










Pages 2 and 3:










Pages 4 and 5:










Pages 6 and 7:


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


+1^

I have one of those, but have no idea how she works. A manual would help a lot.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, thank you. If you are concerned about posting you site I can pm you my private email address.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, thank you. If you are concerned about posting you site I can pm you my private email address.
> 
> - theoldfart


I'm not too concerned. What can they do? I'm tenured and the senior most member of our department. They can only tell me to take it down. But, pm me your e-mail and I can send it to you for posting.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well just google and you find it. Here is link where someone else has already posted a pdf of the Simonds 342 instructions.

I suddenly feel useless.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for all the WOWs but what do I have to do to get the ultimate highest distinction: i.e. "you sux".
> 
> Combo Prof-
> Wow. Let me rephrase that…WOW! You said, "...I m beginning to understand their use." So tell me what are the tools on the left side of your third photo from the top? Huge score on the tool box and contents too.
> ...


My mistake I do have the "Simonds setting stake" its the tool on the bottom right of the duplicate picture below. Discovered this by more googling also it seems no one uses it.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


p.s., you suck Donk on the toolbox. I forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More of a post to get to the bottom of this mess…
Yard sales so far this month have been a bit …skimpy









Cost me $5 so far this month. The sunglasses were free, everything else was a $1 a piece.









#2 Phillips by Stanley. The Stanley chisel is 1-1/2" wide. 









Craftsman 4" No. 66724 "C" clamp was a $1. The big red one is a 5" the other a 4" marked Taiwan.

One other item….a Disston D-23 came into the shop..









Couldn't turn it down, as the price was right..









Yep..FREE! Cleaned it up, and sharpened it…









Lets see, 6ppi, applewood handle, brass bolts, etch has a D-23…..blade straight as an arrow, sharpened back up as a rip. Blade is stamped "6" on the heel. Maybe 1928 to pre-WWII??? Eve cuts straight..









Still working to bring out the etch, it is there, just very faint.. Not too bad for a free saw?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sometimes. I really hate you guys.

Edit: hate your awesomeness. Great stuff. Especially Dons haul.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


If you want to learn more about using the cross cut saw tools see this.

*Chuck* One of those mystery tools is I think a hand held anvil.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, thanks for the postings.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ You are welcome. Here at toolemera press is a free link to even better pdf of the Simonds Instruction sheet and also a free link to the Simonds booklet on sharpening a hand saw. The latter is fun little read.

Also check out these free booklets.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have yet to see a scorp in the wild (or if I did it was out of my price range and better forgotten). How wide is that one, Don K? You could start your own business, taking other LJ's rust hunting, kinda like a fishing guide…
You suck!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Candy. I just get lucky. Its meant to be I guess.

I am not sure what measurement you want but the edge of the scorp makes a 120 degree sector of a circle with radius 1.5 inches. (Draw a circle with radius 1.5 and divide into thirds.) So about 4 inches straight line across from edge tip to edge tip. Tangs are about 4.5 inches apart.

Next time I find one. I'll keep it for you to trade for.

I might be better as a fishing guide, but if you are ever in the area stop by, my rust guiding fee is very cheap. Seriously I think the Appleton to Green bay area of Wisconsin might be a better rust hunting destination. I see a lot of tools there on craigslist.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think I'll start naming my tools, this one I'll call "Candy" ;-)


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Combo Prof-
Read Smitty's signature/tag line.
Nice scorp.
Do the tangs extend all the way through those handles? Is there more than just friction keeping the handles on the tangs?
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ tangs go all the way through and are bent over to hold them in.

(I thought someone would remind me of Smitty's caution.)


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> ^ tangs go all the way through and are bent over to hold them in.
> - Combo Prof


And that just makes me think that your scorp is even better than the photos show. That is the classic chair makers tool for hollowing the seat out. Lucky you. Candy is a sweetie.
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I almost included an end shot of the tangs.

Now I have to put making a chair on my list.

Yes Candy is a sweetie and so is the scorp.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Aw shucks, you guys! Thanks for the pics, Don K.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Woodworker's guild meeting tonight was a swap meet. I ended up trading a set of Bailey chisels that weren't getting used for:










A Witherby folding drawknife, a 1/8in socket chisel and a unique little multi-tool with four bits. It has an awl, screwdriver, tack puller and countersink. The chisel was ground down from a wider chisel, so wasn't originally 1/8, but is well done and will make a great user. Plus I came home with $10 more than I left with.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, JayT. Do the handles of the draw knife have grooves in them from the blade? Does the multitool rachet?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice. I particularly like the multi tool. How did you come home with $10 more?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Thought I heard someone was looking for a hand crank grinder.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Grandson brought my Birthday present today (two months late) and I like it!









Two even have an etch!
All three cleaned up nicely, too…









he also brought a big batch of Shrimp& Scallops with rice from the local Chinese Take-out place…...YUM!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice JayT. You got paid to take it away?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice, JayT. Do the handles of the draw knife have grooves in them from the blade? Does the multitool rachet?
> 
> - CFrye


The drawknife has machined grooves that cover the blade when closed. The multi-tool doesn't rachet-it's far too small for a mechanism.



> How did you come home with $10 more?
> 
> - Combo Prof


I traded away a Bailey chisel set to one guy for the multi tool, drawknife and $20. Then bought the chisel from another member for $10.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice JayT. My multi tool like that has a break at the collar that tightens down. I think they were known as something generic sounding like "tool handles" and I could even send it to you so you could have extra bits if they'll fit. Let me know.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I got my 15.00 ebay purchase today. It includes a big heavy hand crank grinder, I cleaned the saws enough to see what they were, 12" J.H. Noble, 8" Spear and Jackson, and a Keen Kutter compass saw. Also there is a cool old 2 hole cast iron paper punch. The saws will clean up really nice… it will be a while till I can find time though!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Had a 60s era Wards hawthorne tricycle. Was a bit beyond my skill set to restore. Soooo, went downtown to an Antique Toy Store. Traded the trike for a couple tools. Brought them home and cleaned things up a bit…









This is a Corsair C-4 "smooth" plane. Took awhile to clean & tune. 









Tote needs some glue yet. Iron was in upside down, chipbreaker sitting ON the bevel….normal

The other item in this swap?









PS&W 3410 with a #10 bit. 









Everything seems to be in working order. All I did was wire brush away some rustiness….









Now, just need to find a spot for these two….


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Putty that is a ridiculous deal, you suck.

Bandit thats a nice brace.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've had the smaller cobblers hammer for about 20 years, picked up the bigger one last week









There's something about them that creates an image of the cobbler at his bench ..








The head works loose, so from the mouth full of nails, just take a couple at a time to re wedge it..
No makers mark on the smaller one, just a number, either a 6 or a 9, the bigger one is a "George Barnsley, Sheffield Eng."


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find, *Glen!* I tend to overlook the hammer offerings, but these would have definitely caught my eye!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


'Morning P.K. !
Just another sign of the addiction,snagged this old Warrington at the same time 10 bucks for the pair..
Even though I already had 4 Warrington pattern hammers ranging from 3 and a half ounces up..sigh..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Glen: * Looks great! Is there a "Hammers of Your Dreams" thread? I've got some that I have no idea what their original purpose was for, I just like 'em.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, Kat, there is a Hammers thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56122


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Morning P.K. !
> Just another sign of the addiction,snagged this old Warrington at the same time 10 bucks for the pair..
> 
> 
> ...


You can never have too many Warrington pattern hammers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


But I don't have any Warrington pattern hammers… What am I missing?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> But I don t have any Warrington pattern hammers… What am I missing?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty, you are obviously missing a Warrington pattern hammer.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Okay, wise guy… 

What is it about Warrington hammers I'm missing?


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I had been trolling Garage sales for years looking for neat stuff long before I was into woodworking. Back in the 80's I picked up a Stanley 45 for $8, and gave it to my father-in law for Christmas, it was used as a decoration. Later in 2001, I picked up a really cool plane at a garage sale for $7. At that time, they were going for about $10 on eBay, so I stuck it in a drawer of my tool chest and forgot about it. Once the grandkids started coming along, I started to make wood toys for them, and learning more about woodworking an hand tools, I remembered that I had two planes, a Craftsman block plane that I bought new in 1987. I sharpened up the Craftsman block plane after learning that planes do not come from the factory sharp (no wonder I had trouble with it back in the 80's) and it started to make nice wisp little shavings, then I remembered the other plane, so I pulled this out of the drawer:









A Stanley No 6 type 16. Looking it over closer, I realized that it had never been sharpened, or used for that matter, so after a quick sharpening, it was working great also.

So the last couple of years, my handplane collection has grown from two unused planes to about 14. The latest addition was this Stanley 103 that was at an Estate sale today. I missed the #5 that was in the pictures, but this little one was hiding along with the two spoke shaves, a Stanley 52 with a sweetheart blade, and another one with a Stanley blade, but the handle does not look like a Stanley.










If anyone can ID the other Spoke Shave I would be grateful since I am new to them. The unmarked on has a "B" on the back of one side of the handle, and no other distinguishing marks that I can find, other than the previously mentioned "Stanley Rule & Level Co" on the blade.

Mike


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Co_Goose-
*Maybe* it is also a Stanley. The "B" cast into planes is assumed to be a mark identifying a foundry that Stanley used. At least with their planes. You didn't mention the width of the blade but if it is 1-3/4" wide then the #64 shave pictured in the first link has handles with recesses like the lower shave you have pictured. Spoke shaves are such a simple tools that just about every company that made cast iron tools also made spoke shaves. Many of them are unmarked.
http://peterrobinson.galootcentral.com/spokeshaves/#Stanley-64-shave
This second link is a good source for information about spoke shaves here on LumberJocks.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/64776
Nice tools.
chuck


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust acquisition 18 July 2015.

Went to the auction today, but nothing was of interest so I went to a plethora of garage sales and picked up a few things.










Not very exciting.


Ohio tool (?) No. 4c "Project" Bench plane $5
2 ball peen hammers $2
perfect handle screw driver $1
2 chisels $1
Saw set $1 
Stanley 220 block plane (good shape) $3
6 auger bits $3

Total $16

Probably the best buy is the perfect handle screw driver. But more importantly the couple selling it, hammers and chisels bought some old guys house for $10K and its basement and garage are full of tools. We became friends! As soon as he can get more out he will call me. Seems there is a wood lath and tools in the basement. And he knows there is a complete set of the perfection handle screwdrivers. The old guy was some sort of mechanic so a lot of the tools will be for metal work and indeed many they had out were. But there were some saw and more chisels, so I have high hopes.

*Question*: I have been posting prices I pay for my finds only to show to new folk how cheaply this can be done. Should I not do this? Does it help?


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Combo Prof-
I appreciate seeing the prices that other people pay for their rust. It gives me an idea of what is available at what price around the country. I usually post the prices for what I buy. But I also understand if others don't want to say. 1) It's none of our business, 2) Those who buy for resale may not want others to know what their markup is, 3) Some might be embarrassed about how badly they cheated the poor hungry widow or conversely
how much they were cheated because they just had to have that Stanley #??. Suit yourself.
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chuck. I thought of your lovely set of perfect handle screwdrivers when I got the one I posted today. Almost got it degreased. Will post the results later when I finish. I can now read the chisel with the handle it says Dunlop on one side and Germany on the other. Don't know if a good one or not. Still can't make out the stamping on the other.
The larger hammer has a T in a triangle on it. Do you know the manufacturer?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I find prices vary substantially. I paid $60 for the 5&6 which is more than I usually pay for ones I'm going to flip. $17 for the #3, $15 for the woody. That I plan to keep. I don't find many coffin planes in this shape very often. It's also a New York Tool, so it ties in with others I have, they tie in with Ohio Tools as well.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pay $15 for a woody. Just saying.
DanK


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I wake up with a free one every morning.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little story.

When I was at the garage sale where I got the above Ohio tool company Bench plane. The adventure went as follows. I enter the sale and I see nothing interesting until I notice a barn way in the back. In front of it was quite the discussion going on. Seems a couple of guys were making offers on something I could tell what. So I ask the "owner" is anything for sale in the barn and He says "Yes. The Cabinets are sold but any thing you see up against this wall … or this stuff over here …". I interrupt, "I'm looking for old wood working tools". He says "I might have a couple of things of interest to you.' He opens a tool box that mostly contains a chainsaw and draws out a very rusty bench plane and a nice wooden Stanley level. I look them over and say "I'll give you $5 on each." He says well I have to ask my Dad he knows what they are worth. So we find his father who says, "yeah thats not a Stanley plane. I've tried to sell those on e-bay and can't do it. Nobody wants them, So $5 O.k. But thats a Stanley level and no way should you sell it for $5. I'll give you $20 for it". Now I've never ever paid more then $5 for a wooden level so I just smile and walk a way. I guess that sums up the I think I know tools, but don't general public: *Stanley is good all others are bad, lets over price them.*

Good for us collecting other brands: Miller Falls, Sargent, Keen cutter, etc.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stanley was/is the "tool box of the world" and their dominance over shadows all of the rest of the makers. But dominance doesn't mean best. Once you become skilled at determining what features make a good plane then brand name becomes less important. Here in AZ at least 80% of all the planes I see in the wild are Stanley's. That makes scrounging up missing parts easy for Stanley planes. Of the remaining 20% half were lost causes the day they left the factory and the other half are worth looking at and inspecting. The non-Stanley stuff does sell for considerably less. Best deals can be had on non-Stanley "made for" labels. Sargent made "Fulton", "Bluegrass", or "Craftsman" planes have one-third or even one-quarter of the price of the Stanley plane sitting next to them. When talking price with a seller I'll sometimes say, "Oh. come on, it's not even a Stanley."


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, its not just the general public. I've dealt with dealer who have been dealing Tools for years who are not my better. I know if I find a non Stanley tool in their pile, I'll get a deal.

Or the flip side are the guys who thinks a #4 is a #4 so a type 1 will for the same as a blue piece of crap. Or the guy who think corrugated are rare and valuable. I never did get that one.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


See anything in this mess worth the effort to clean up?









But wait….there is more









FUBAR???









Maybe part it out? 









Somehow, I don't even the Rehab Center can save this one…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my haul from the auction at the MWTCA meet up.









Stanley 50 with only 3 cutters, and another part missing, but decent for the price









Spear and Jackson saw with nice stamp on the plate.
Plus 3 more saws that were $2.50, from top down: one a Disston Phila, an older split nut with nib but I can't identify and a Disston USA









4 molding planes, 2 are side beads with near perfect boxing









3 bevel guages, 1 concave and 1 flat spokeshave, 2 leather shaves, saw set, Stearns 85 marking guage, and an odd Ideal 114 hammer/stake thing.









Oh and the Stanley 246 SW miter box I didn't want but couldn't let it go without putting in the $2.50 minimum bid. If anyone is interested in any parts from it, let me know.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> "Oh. come on, it s not even a Stanley."
> - upchuck


I have ashamedly used a similar tactic. (Well not really so ashamed, but have a wee moment of feeling that I am being deceitful.)



> Or the guy who think corrugated are rare and valuable. I never did get that one.
> 
> - Don W


I have a very good friend who restores tools for antique dealers who said to me about the Ohio #4c, I just purchased, "It's corrugated … thats always nice." I just nodded. We ran into each other twice this weekend while rust hunting.

*Tim* Very nice. I may have to join MWTCA


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit, You can do it!


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit-
I'd save it all. I'd strip that #5 down to the casting. Did you forget to take the frog adjusting screw out in the last photo? All of the parts seem to be worth cleaning for life in another plane. I even regret throwing away broken castings after seeing what Don W has done with them for sanding blocks. I've seen others make paperweights out of the toe of a plane. Some place on LumberJocks there is reference to a "chisel plane" made out of the back half of a broken casting. Sometimes just the bottom/sole shows up for sale. You never know what you'll stumble onto next week. I always save any Brazilian Rosewood I can get my hands on. 
chuck


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


have all the metal parts soaking in JASCO prep&primer for now. The #5 will need a new rear handle, a correct Lever cap. and maybe a new base. Not sure IF I could grind away those TWO big lumps from where they welded this thing back up. Frog adjust bolt was rusted tight, hoping the Jasco will loosen it up.

Have SIX saws out there also soaking things up. Hoping between the Jasco coats, and the heat outside, maybe some decent saw plates will show up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So campy, I just had to have it.










$1.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> "Oh. come on, it s not even a Stanley."
> - upchuck
> 
> I have ashamedly used a similar tactic. (Well not really so ashamed, but have a wee moment of feeling that I am being deceitful.)
> ...


Combo Prof-
Sorry. I have no guilt about pointing out to the seller that his X?X?X? Tool Co. plane is not a Stanley. I don't buy in bulk. I intend to go through a vendors wares and pick and choose what I want. I'm not willing to lie to the vendor but I'm not going to correct any misimpressions they have either. Few vendors I deal with are as knowledgeable about their products as I am. Most of them are just getting rid of dead grandpa's junk. I think that many times the next stop after the swap meet closes is the landfill. There are a few tool dealers that I deal with who do know what they have and their prices reflect that knowledge. If I can gain information about this or that I'm happy to learn more. Most vendors don't seem interested in an exchange of anything but money. But I am a bottom feeder and I shop primarily at an open-air swap meet where 90% of the vendors have *no* tools and the 10% of the vendors with tools 90% of those tools are Harbor Fright (or worse) junk that I have no interest in owning.

Two little stories:
1)The first #4-1/2 size plane I bought was a #K 4-1/2 without a blade, chip breaker, or lever cap. I knew that I had spares for the blade and chip breaker and I figured on swapping out a lever cap from a #6 when I was using the #K4-1/2. I thought that the "K" series of Keen Kutter planes were like the roundy Bedrocks but at the time I wasn't sure. I asked the vendor if I could take take it apart. He said yes. While I was taking it apart another customer came up and said, "All of my planes are Stanley's." I shrugged his comment off. The seller would not take less than $10 for the #K4-1/2 even when I pointed out the missing parts to him but he would take $2 instead of $3 for a new Record #151 spoke shave. A lever cap later cost me $1. Good day for chuck.

2)When I bought my #45 I knelt on the wooden #45 box to lean over a pile of stuff to look at a 10" Pexto draw knife that was in excellent shape. The vendor said that the knife was $20 which is too rich for my pocket
(and I don't really need a third 10" draw knife). As I was getting up off the box I almost bumped into a man who was hovering over me. As I paused to allow him to move back half a step I noticed the box I was leaning on. I saw what it was for the first time then and stuck it under my arm. The hovering man smiled at me and I then knew that he had identified what I was leaning on before I had. I kept that box under my arm or knee while I slowly examined the rest of this sellers items. I found a couple of saws I was interested in and then asked if I could pour out the wooden box to see if all of the parts to the #45 were there. It looked to me like the only thing that was missing was the lid to the box and there were several other non-#45 parts buried in the sawdust. From the mass of parts I pulled a 1908 Indian Head penny. The seller took that from me and said that it was not part of the deal. $10 each for the two saws and $50 for the plane so how about $60 he says? I say how about $70 and let me pick out another saw? Sure he says. Another good day for chuck. My money was gone and my hands were full. On the walk back to my car the hovering man chased me down and asked me if I knew what I had. He seemed disappointed that he'd been 30 seconds too late.
Sorry to take up so much space.
chuck


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So, Chuck I was thinking about, and I guess it depends on the vendor. Is it a guy just making extra money or the poor man try to support his family, the widow sell off her husbands tools, etc. I certainly would not have any guilt about deals wit most of the swap meet venders you took me to. I generally offer them what I think it is worth to me
or a less and try to settle at what it is worth to me. The game of course is (1) to get the tools you need or collect as cheaply as possible (2) to get tool that you can give/trade to a good home. That is to keep good old tools from scrap metal heaps and landfills.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok,ok, here tis (cover yer eyes, Mabel!)









Damage report: Had to borrow a lever cap. Tote has a chunk off the horn, haven't any bolts for the toe

Iron has the clipped box stanley logo, with a 139 stamped into the back. Front knob has a crack in it. Japaning at 40% maybe less. 









Frog was in good shape. Chipbreaker was close. Frog adjust bolt in the base had snapped almost off, first good crank….off the head came. 









Three patent dates, No. 5 on the back end









The sole is close enough for a jack plane. Wood being jointed? Curly Maple.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So I picked up a bunch of goodies. I'll get more pics when I get them laid out.

I got draw knives, braces, breast drill (I think), a variety of saws, chisels, rasps, files, augers bits, calipers, plumb bobs, big timber saw, bunch of new coping saw and scroll saw blades, 4×36 sanding belts, 2- new 20" bandsaw blades (for the bandsaw I purchased but still haven't completely taken apart), sanding rope, small gouge for lathe, and a slew of other small tools and bits and rusty goodness.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


All from the same barn. I had an hour to pick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fridge, much elbow grease needed for that haul, but an excellent pick-up!

My yesterday pickup highlight was a NIB Stanley No. 700 vise.










It's a little different from other posted 700s in that it's a 'screw to the bench' type vs. one that clamps from underneath. The box varies too, says the clamp is a 81-702.










Confident it's the box the clamp came in, there's zero markings on the masonite-type faces inside the jaws.

$1.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fridge-
And chisels, carving tools, and draw knives too. Nice haul.
chuck


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud. I recognize more and more things I need to get every time I go back.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Fridge. Good thing you found those tools so they don't stay in that barn and crumble into a pile of dust. Agreed, you're going to need a gallon of elbow grease to clean those up.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I think it's time for an electrolysis setup. 90% of the planes I have came from the same place. I think I pretty much got all the good stuff, but there might will be some things I didn't recognize and places I couldn't get to. All in good time.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fridge, maybe a couple more pics of the plumb bobs? Who made them?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, two down…









and three to go…









Shorty saw has a nib, there D-8 to be cleaned doesn't, the No.7 beside it does. It will need a spot of glue in the handle. First two are No.7s with nib. 8ppi.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice haul Fridge. Good thing you found those tools so they don t stay in that barn and crumble into a pile of dust. Agreed, you re going to need a gallon of elbow grease to clean those up.
> 
> - Tim


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















There ya go TOF.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fridge, I wanna see picture of you and a buddy all sweaty from using that long saw! Wes Harrison calls it a running saw…it's 40' long and you run with it towards the tree. Those are a challenge to sharpen and an even bigger challenge to find a buddy to help run with it. Like saying "I've got a 9' Steinway piano…wanna help me move?" 
You've picked up some nice toys. Hope you can use them in good health. 
DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"Fridge, I wanna see you and a buddy all sweaty from using that long saw!

Careful Fridge.

Haha, couldn't resist, sorry Dan. I would love to get to try felling a tree with a felling saw. Unless the picture is off that one looks like a bucking saw because of the straighter back. Buck those logs into lumber size then set up the pit saw. There was actually a pit saw at the auction this weekend, it only went for $70, I've heard they can go for more than $200.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$5 at a Barn Sale today









Someone called D'Leary & Sons?

The rest of the pile was just a dollar bill…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The crosscut saw spider arrived yesterday, but got it open today. Thanks, Don! I should have taken a picture of the packaging, he individually cut out layers of cardboard to make a space for the spider to fit and travel through the postal service safely.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ same with mine! Extraordinary fellow!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I learned this packing method from another LJ, who wishes to remain anonymous.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little Trading, a few saws I don't need and what, this #711 shows up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I've yet to see such things in the wild. Very pedestrian stuff around these parts.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hell, except for the honey hole that I pretty much tapped out, I'd be happy to find mediocre stuff in the wild around here.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Drove down to the county fair in Fowlerville, Michigan. Before I left I traded 4 small firmer chisels for this E.C. Stearns Cabinet Scraper. I wanted it, because it was made in Syracuse New York where I went to high school and also I wanted a cabinet scraper. It needs a new blade.










So on the drive down just south of Frankenmuth and east of Birch run, we find an Antique mall. This picture reminded me of you guys.










Now you might be shaking your heads knowing how far I am behind in restoration. But no worries I first sprayed my self all over with WD-40 before entering the store to make sure I was rust resistant. It worked because there were for example these tools:










and this Stanley 62 that took all my will power to resist. (Well that and they wanted $295 for the Stanley 62 and other prices were I think very high.)










Finally we arrive at our Hotel in Howell (just east of Folwerville) and we are next door to a wonderful antique mall that I find tempting, prices are not to bad. What do you think of $82 for 4 two-cherries bench chisels that are in very good but not minty condition? Anyway at a second near-by antique Mall with even better prices I picked up this Stanley 29 missing its cutter and chip breaker for $10. Can anyone hook be up with a cutter and chip breaker for it? I got the E.C. Stearns saw set for $2 at a "barn sale" again only because E.C. Stearns was a tool manufacture where I went to High school. It actually works and only has some surface rust.










Concerning the Stanley 29 the owner was trying to pull the wool over his patrons eyes by putting the wrong cutter and chip breaker in it. Looked like they belonged to a number 3 and the cutter was badly chipped anyway so I decided to mention it and get the price reduced. It got it down from $12.95 to $10 without the cutter and chip breaker, but no further. I decided to buy it anyway for otherwise its in pretty good shape, the end stamp is real clear and it is very clean with no rust. The only defect I find is a chip off the top of the tote.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


O.K. did some googleing. I see that the two-cherries chisels would be a terrible buy as you can get an unused set for about the same $. Also I guess the Stanley 29 is not a great find. It seems Patrick Leach hates them. I did look at some at $35, glad I did not buy the. I still would like to get a cutter and cap for the one I did buy.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don K, I keep a list in my phone of needed parts. Eventually you'll bump into a #29 with trashed wood, or broken base etc. Even if you wind up paying another $10 for it, you'll be parts ahead.

That's part of the fun of all this for me.

I picked up an EC Stearns Plane Gauge in the box not long ago. I've looked for a plane gauge for so long, wouldn't you know the one I find is "in the box".

I just received a blade for my type 2 Sargent 418. I did some horse trading. It came with the #711 shown above.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonW, Congrats on scoring the elusive 711!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don W*, Thats a great idea…. another reason for me to get one of those new fangled phones. Only a year ago did I get my first cell phone, what I call a dumb-phone. LOL, maybe this year I'll get an I-phone.

Also, I do have a blade or two at home that may fit it the 29 and sure thing I'll look for for a beat up 29 with a proper blade. Thanks for the advice. I must add largely do to you but also the rest of the LJ hand-tool community. I am armed with just enough knowledge to make some informed decisions when buying old tools.

Saw a couple funny things in the antique malls: A bunch of draw knives labeled as spoke shaves and a saw vice in with the kitchen tools, e.g. meat grinders etc..

As is usual prices that soar when they have Stanley written on them. I may just write Stanley on the tools that I plan to make. LOL.

Here is a pdf of E.C. Stearn catalog 34? The tools we are interested in are on pages 18-40, your plane gauge appears on page 22.
Looks like it cost $18 in 1947. Also it seems they made nine saw sets and I only have one of them… so sad.


> I just received a blade for my type 2 Sargent 418. I did some horse trading. It came with the #711 shown above.
> 
> - Don W


Was the blade in the 711 or additional to it?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stanley No. 28 & 29…









These use the same width blades..2-3/8". The chipbreakers will not fit in an iron bodied plane like a #6 or#7

Lever caps are black, with the fancy edge near the blades left shiny. 









And, the Stanley No.31 takes the same blade.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Bandit*, that will be helpful.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Was the blade in the 711 or additional to it?
> 
> - Combo Prof


In addition to it.

Its my second #711. I have one that takes the oversized block plane front knob (as Heckel calls it) but it came to me without a knob or tote, and since I've only seen a picture of the front knob, I'm not sure I want to try and turn one, but I probably will have to.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


An online auction win


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What a haul, Don! I've never seen a transitional with the metal completely covering the wood. What is that?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, it happens sometimes, but $295 seems like it would be in the ballpark of a fair price for a 62 in the condition that seems to be in.

Candy, it looks like a user modified a cast iron plane to add a wooden sole. Not sure what they did to get the iron to extend farther.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tim. It's a bit clearer on the computer screen than the phone…but still odd.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> What a haul, Don! I ve never seen a transitional with the metal completely covering the wood. What is that?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, I believe its a patternmakers' plane. It would have had different interchangeable soles for different profiles. I believe its a Siegley, but could be a Hahn. Either way, I'm excited about it.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I could be wrong, it happens sometimes, but $295 seems like it would be in the ballpark of a fair price for a 62 in the condition that seems to be in.
> 
> - Tim


It may be, but more then I am willing to pay for one. You can buy a new one for $159 or the Lie-Nielsen ($245) and Veritas ($220) versions. I'm looking for one to use not one to display.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So you would change the sole when you changed the iron? Cool!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Candy, I believe its a patternmakers plane. It would have had different interchangeable soles for different profiles. I believe its a Siegley, but could be a Hahn. Either way, I m excited about it.
> 
> - Don W


That would be interesting. Shows what I know.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> ... your (E.C. Stearns) plane gauge appears on page 22.
> Looks like it cost $18 in 1947.
> 
> - Combo Prof


*DonK*-$18.00 is the 1947 price for a *dozen* plane gauges, not a single.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Last weeks haul. I made two stops, the first one was a little closer to home so I went there first, he had some tools, and I picked up two saws, a square and a plane, they were his dad's tools.










I would appreciate it if anyone can tell me where to get blades for the frame saw, as it is quite dull, the other is a crosscut "Warrantied Superior" just something to practice sharpening on.. The plane is an Eclipse, it appears to be a rather poor quality plane, as the frog is molded into the base. It does have nice handles and a blade that can bu repurposed if I can't get the plane to work well. The Square is a No 12 Stanley, type 2 (I didn't know there was a type study on squares!) and it is perfectly 90 degrees, so it will replace my old Disston square that was close to 90 degrees.

The second place that I stopped should have been the first.










This was an estate sale for a "Retired Cabinetmaker" unfortunately all the Craigslist ad said was "tools". I missed the planes, as they went fast when they opened, however I picked up a smaller H Bishop handsaw, a couple of toggle clamps, a veneer screw, and a folding ruler (from the 25 cent bucket). Under $10 for the whole day.

Going back a couple more weeks, I found this beauty at another garage sale that had handyman tools.










Looks to be a type 12 in pretty good condition, not bad for $5!

Can anyone tell me why all of the planes that I have found have paint splatters on them?

Mike


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


CO, I think your frame saw is a meat saw. Do an internet search for meat saw blades and I think you'll find something.

My theory on paint splatters is plane are used buy finish carpenters. Finish carpenters are onsite the same time as the painters.

Nice type 12. I'm looking for a type 12. It should be a good user


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> My theory on paint splatters is plane are used buy finish carpenters. Finish carpenters are onsite the same time as the painters.
> 
> - Don W


Don W-
I like your theory on paint splatters. I'd never thought of it in time and sequence terms and it makes a bunch of sense to me.
chuck


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went a few places today that were listed as estate sales on CL. Mainly for this stuff I have given up on garage sales. So mostly this came out of a wet cardboard box that I don't think anyone else had even looked at. There were some other wood-body planes all missing something like the cutter, cap or wedge. There was one with everything and had a horn. The cutter even had some marking but the condition seemed bad. There was even a Stanley #192 or 193. The toe was broken off and the cutter was gone.

So here is what I found for $22.










The ax is a Plumb. The egg beater is a Millers Falls with 4 bits. I don't know about the Yankee drill, the coping saw, the plumb bob, or the stubby. The depth gage is a Sterns #85. Then there is the unknown thing made by The L.S.S. Co. The two parts are identical. The pliers are a German brand. Anybody have any idea about the odd thing from LSS Co.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think you have LS Starrett stair gage fixtures (no 111, I think)


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> ... your (E.C. Stearns) plane gauge appears on page 22.
> Looks like it cost $18 in 1947.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> ...


Oh my gosh your right. Why would anyone buy a dozen? For a school, a company, retail?

So in 1947 each one cost $1.50 which is apparently $16.38 in today's dollars.

Incidentally the E.C. Stearn saw set I last showed is a Number 395 "the perfection of saw sets" and also was sold $18 per dozen.

It seems E.C. Stearns copied many of the saw set styles of other manufactures. For example they have one called the "Taintor pattern" and I have an identical one made by the Taintor manufacturing company. Perhaps Stearns bought out Taintor? But they also have a pistol grip saw sets that looks like the one I have made by Miller Falls.

Were there not patent laws?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Hardware Store would buy them by the dozen, add a bit of margin, and sell singles. 
The $18per Dozen was the WHOLESALE price.

Late Father -in-law and his father ran a hardware store back then.. John Kinnan had a few wholesale catalogs sitting around,and that was the way things were ordered by him.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I think you have LS Starrett stair gage fixtures (no 111, I think)
> 
> - Johnny7


You are right. Thanks. Mine don't say #111.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A Hardware Store would buy them by the dozen, add a bit of margin, and sell singles.
> The $18per Dozen was the WHOLESALE price.
> 
> Late Father -in-law and his father ran a hardware store back then.. John Kinnan had a few wholesale catalogs sitting around,and that was the way things were ordered by him.
> ...


Oh I see the Sterns catalog #34 was a Wholesale catalog and not a retail catalog as I had mistakenly assumed. (Or I'm thinking with a 21-th century mindset and not a 20-th century one.) Thanks Bandit.

Concerning saw sets here is an interesting site: The Saw Set Collector's Resource that sheds some light. If you poke around this site you will find more information on saw sets then you need to know.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wish I had known you fellas wanted saw sets…last Labour day at the West Liberty, OH tractor fest, found a guy with a crate of them, maybe 40+ in the crate…Couple of other dealers were there too. They may be back this year, I'm saving up for the FEST!

Warning to those thinking of going there…West Liberty,OH is DRY town. No Booze allowed, nor sold. Plenty of food though.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wish I had known you fellas wanted saw sets…l
> 
> - bandit571


Don't know if wanted is correct…. I just pick them up when I can get them cheap or they just are an inclusion.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These fellas are WAY past "wanting". Rust is consuming more than metal…
DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just grabbed a Saw, a hatchet, and a Yankee Screwdriver and I don't know why. I guess $2.50 for the lot sold me.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did a little rust hunting today to feed my virus. I am sure I am infected with something as I can't
to seem to pass up a plane. Started about a year and a half ago and keeps getting worse.

Found all of these at one estate sale.










A Stanley No. 4 Made in England with box, $12. Very clean.










A Stanley no. 78 with fences Made in England, $20. A Little rust.










A horned plane. Blade and chip breaker have different names. Blade is a TIGHT fit. It does have rust and extra paint. $4.










Blade










Chip breaker










Dovetail saw. Lots of rust and green paint. Will have to clean it up to see if I can find a name. $4










Total $43.30 with tax.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow. Great prices.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like that dovetail saw.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit thinking about coming down labor day weekend just for tractor fest. Was down 2 years ago saw sets were expensive


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Come on down! You can even pick up your tuned up Sargent #414c…..

I'll be trying to save up a little extra cash. Intend to have a little bit more than the $5 I had last year….


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Headed to an auction, a garage sale and two flea markets. Found a bunch of hammer heads without handles at the garage sale. Then at the first flea market I found the crushed 9 1/2 and the No 5C for a total of $12. Then at the auction I got the dovetail tool box and the 8/8 skew plane for a total of $10. The tool box has all of the hardware but was disassembled for refinishing. Then at the last flea market I got the mortise gage, the bevel gage and a 12" back saw for a total of $14. Mortise gage is a Stanley 77. Back saw is a Disston between 1917 and 1940.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Not a killer day, but I'll take it.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


#48 or 49, Don?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


JayT, its a 48 size, but I don't know the maker. It's almost looks like some kind of aluminum alloy. I'm I can't find a makers Mark anywhere. I'll clean it up and see if I can find any defining marks.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don W-
...and a stack of plane irons and chip breakers plus a box full of marking gauges. Very nice.
chuck


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Upchuck, I need to clean them up. They are a little rusted but I believe they are NOS. Most are #8 irons that have never been sharpened. The one odd ball "might" be a #1 iron. I paid $5 for the stack.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Been to only two yard sales in the past three weeks.*




























Got this stuff: Three planes, including a very early pre-lateral Stanley #24, minus iron, a National #26 minus hardware, and a MF #9, almost ready to go…. *all* for $5.
A handful of rat-tails, brass scale, 1/8"socket mortise chisel, early split brace, spiral screwdrivers, and my first Permaloid tool, all for about $15.

Heading to the back-country of Saskatchewan soon, to see what's waiting for me under the *Living Skies*.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some nice addition poopiekat.

The 25 is pretty hard to find. A prelat is a fantastic find!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very good haul. Say hello to all my friends in Regina.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Don*!
Unfortunately, the pre-lat is a #24. I'll have to go see if my #25 is pre-lat.

*Combo Prof*: Your friends in Regina are why I got skunked at that enormous antiques shop on 6th (?) street, back around Easter, but I'll say 'hi' to them anyway .


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> JayT, its a 48 size, but I don t know the maker. It s almost looks like some kind of aluminum alloy. I m I can t find a makers Mark anywhere. I ll clean it up and see if I can find any defining marks.
> 
> - Don W


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This week's finds









Just over 21 and 3/4" jointer, "John J Harley, old-aymarket, Liverpool." Chip breaker "? Malloch &Son, Warranted" Blade, "Thos Ibbotson & Co, Warranted Cast Steel" chip at top of rear tote,








#80, early version, parts, blade and holding plate, now in evaporust to see if there's any markings, and a "Universal Bevel, made in USA" 








Near new auger bit file, B. Diamond, made in Canada and a pair of "Gripso vice pliers, H.P. Basford, San Franciso USA" 








Some stuff for the S.I.L.'s took kit, tack lifter, multi bit driver and spiral driver (I've had one of these drivers for over 40 years and hadn't seen one like it in decades, this is the 5th seen this week including PoopieKats)








And a very solid no name coping saw. feels beter than my Disston !









Biggest ticket item was the plane at $20, all in just over $45, the 80, auger bit file and vice pliers were 10..think it was a good week. To "round" it out finally have my Mothers day auction find 607 roundy rock fully apart, ready for clean and all that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Glen. I've never seen a pair of "Gripso vice pliers before!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A great haul, *Glen!
*You're absolutely right about multiples of a rarely seen item suddenly appear everywhere!
Must be strange forces in the cosmos that makes that happen.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Me either Don, this is another of my collecting addictions, I now have 6 different brands of locking pliers, as examples of the type, including a pair of channel lock ones from the 40's that outweigh vice grips by about 2 times. An attempt, I'm sure, like the Gripso's to get around the vice grip patents.

P.K. it was a blue moon over the weekend…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Combo Prof*: Your friends in Regina are why I got skunked at that enormous antiques shop on 6th (?) street, back around Easter, but I ll say hi to them anyway .
> 
> - poopiekat


I did a 6 month sabbatical in Regina about 12 years ago long before I was bit with rust collection bug. Now you make me want to go back and find that antiques shop.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sunday morning yard sale…even bought this tub to hold things









It does have a few woodworking items..









It appears to be hand stitched, flat on both sides, Rasp









A few screwdrivers, big one is by Kobalt









A set of pliers? Two are "special"...









Front one by Proto, Red&Black one is a Knipex Cobra from Germany. 









Wire strippers









In the back, behind the brass mallet, is a scraper, uses a razor blade. In front is a Stanley 1-1/2 chisel I picked awhile back. 
Also a large cardboard box of hardware supplies, and another of just plain JUNK. Junk has been tossed in the trash. About…counting the chisel…$12. Not too bad, I guess..
Almost forgot, there was a few wrenches in this mess..









The big one is from Huskey…3/4" combo. the others are a9/16" and a 1/4"....might find a use for them…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust acquisition 31 July 2015:










*Garage Sale:*

Hatchet, $0.50
Yankee Screwdriver, $1.00
Craftsman 8 tpi saw, $1.00

*Auction (sort of):*

Disston D-8 saw, $5.00
2 firmer chisels (Riverside 3/8", Bulh sons 1/2" skew), $10.00 [On either side of "Riverside" are 5 point stars. Interesting that both have the same style handle.]
2 Irons with chip breakers, $7.00










I still have not won an auction. Instead after losing a bid I just went over to the winner and bought (or tried to buy) what I wanted. Well someday I'll win one.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just back from another estate sale. Went to buy a circle plane that I could see on a website. Got it. Along with some other items.










The circle plane was a Union No. 411. No iron, chip breaker, or cap. But for $10 why not. Don't know anything about circle planes. Any thoughts would be appreciated.




























Picked up two no. 4's. One is a 4C. $6 ea.



















The other has a painted knob and the tote looks like it was painted black but most of the paint is worn off. Any thoughts about what this is?










I am definitely infected with some disease that keeps me buying planes.

Also bought a roughing gouge that I will use $10. And a pen drilling fixture $8 that I will sell since I do not turn pens.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not exactly my find, WayneC gave me a heads up. Russell Jennings 101's. Been looking for a set of theses for quite a while.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds.
Pimzedd, I've got a union circular as well.

The mailman was good to me today. A Stanley Type 1 no 36/pre-lat and a Stanley no. 132 liberty. Both eagle logo. The only thing I'm missing for a complete Stanley transitional family photo is a no. 37 Jenny. Jenny is being elusive.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I give up. Old eyes along with iPhone. What's the maker?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, I give up. Old eyes along with iPhone. What s the maker?
> 
> - theoldfart


A Stanley Type 1 no 36/pre-lat and a Stanley no. 132 liberty.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah, then I must say good snag 'specially the T1.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very cool stuff guys. Bill I can't say much about the circular plane. It looks a lot like my Stanley 113, but I haven't gotten a chance to use that much. You need a pretty narrow iron and such to fit the Stanley, is the 411 the same?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust 8 August 2015.

Went to an empty nest sale. Stuff at these sails goes fast. Friday at full price, Saturday morning 2/3 price, Saturday noon 1/2 price, closes at 3pm when you can fill bags for a $1.










*Friday, afternoon (full price)*

Saw vice ($15.00)
4 chisels ($0.00) From left to right: Unknown, Lakesid, Buck Bros [has a stamp of a buck], T.H. Witherby.
Marking gauge, ($5)

*Saturday morning (2/3 price, amount paid is shown.)*

Sandusky Tool company #18 Moulding plane ($19.33)
Saw set $0.67
Box of 16 cutters ($0.00)

I was excited to find the "45-ish" cutters, but disappointed when they turned out to not be for a Stanley. Can anyone identify the maker of the plane they belong to. They do not have the notch and are 1/2" shorter than the Stanley blades.










*Back story:* Was not planning on a rust hunt, but this was three blocks north of me. On Friday, when I got the saw and gauge. I picked up these un-priced chisels and got them thrown in for free. On Saturday I picked up the Molding plane and the saw set(hoping to get it for free, with the plane). Found it was not half price yet, so decided to put them back. Found a cabinet I thought was empty on Friday, but wasn't in one of the boxes of rusted nails and screws I spied the box of cutters. The check out girl did know what to price them, the more in charge Lady, said don't they go with the molding plane, I said they can if you want them too. They said sure. I paid and ran before they could ask someone who knew. (I think I paid too much for the molding plane, but not when you consider it got the cutters tossed in for free The plane is is near minty conditions..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, the early 45 cutters did not have a notch I think. Check with Mos.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, the early 45 cutters did not have a notch I think. Check with Mos.
> 
> - theoldfart


I posted over on the 45-forum, if I don't hear anything there, I'll bug Mos.

Read through Patric's Leaches diatribe on the 45, and you are correct. Now I need to buy an early 45.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. I mentioned in the other thread they may be for a Stanley #50. What's the profile on that molding plane?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Very nice Don. I mentioned in the other thread they may be for a Stanley #50. What s the profile on that molding plane?
> 
> - Tim


Yes they are for a Stanley 50.










Called a friend of mine who also rust hunts and restores tools. I asked him if he had a Stanley 50 and he does. He was just sent one to restore and sell on e-bay. I go it for $40. (Its a sweatheart BTW). Blades fit perfectly.

So I need a 47,48,49 now that I have a 45, 46, and 50. Its a nightmare LOL.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One yard sale had a few saws….$5 for the three









Afraid there was no Disston D-8 s out there today…Handles?









This one is on a well abused skew back, sharpened so many times, it looks like a ship's saw. Mainly for the bolts, otherwise, I'd have passed on it..









A very blocky handle( router can change that) and not a medallion included. A bit "modern saw", but it does have a very readable etch..









Yep, a Corsair! By The great neck Saw Company. 8ppi, at that. Still fairly sharp. Only rust is on the tooth line.









added a sawnut to this one. D-23? Well, the etch say it is a Craftsman Special saw. Handmade, taper ground. Has a LOT of script to the left of the logo. Skew back, crosscut. Might clean up to something usable..

Also spent $2 on a H/P 6500 Officejet printer….and it even works!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got really busy scrubbing and did not get pictures of these items in "as found" condition. But, here are a few items from a recent estate sale that I attended. The box scraper is Stanley Sweetheart vintage. The square and center finder are Brown and Sharp with an additional Starrett attachment with square and rule. The small steel handled ball peen is stamped Craftsman. The Rosewood square is unmarked. The calipers are Dunlap and Starrett, and a couple of hammers.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here was this weeks finds. An unmarked 7" square. A D8 thumb that the tote was in rough shape. A Union tri-square, drain plug wrench, some files, and an Irwin thread starter. *************************, stone, adjustable wrench, and adjustable pliers. Just love it when people paint their tools like this.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Very nice Don. I mentioned in the other thread they may be for a Stanley #50. What s the profile on that molding plane?
> 
> - Tim


Here is the profile of the molding plane (Sandusky number 18).










Blade is pretty sharp too.










Its in excellent condition. I've already been offered $20 for it (what I paid). Tempting but I wanted to try it out.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These arrived yesterday. Its an auction win. Everything in the back are Unions. Front from l to R, a junker, a Stanley 4 1/2, a Sargent 414, a V&B 905, (my first V&B, a Siegley 5 1/2, (I didn't have a 5 1/2, a Union x6, (I do have one), and a Edwin Hahn pattern maker.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You have it SO bad DonW I'm surprised you're still alive! No one can be that sick and live.

Nice haul. It had to have made contributions to several sets.

DanK


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great haul Don. Congrats!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally! I can now appreciate a small part of what Brit went through to get his wonderful video published. After many tries with Photobucket, all of which failed with mysterious HTML errors at the end of a 4 hour wait, Facebook came through with a relatively speedy upload. 
So here is a short video of a Stanley 77 dowel maker in action. Thanks to a pointer from Walden, I was able to obtain this pristine "recent" model. I misspoke in the video about it having 11 sizes. Only nine are stock and I've been thinking about making two custom heads, so I had the wrong number in my head. 
Popcorn and a beverage are good, and there might be a test, so pay attention!
DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Dan. I see many draw bore pegs in your future.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your efforts, Dan! Loved the video too much. Now I want one. 

Do you think an infeed jig would make shafts straight enough for arrow blanks? I've sure wanted a tool for that…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


On eBay…BIN for $399! yikes!










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Stanley-77-Dowel-and-Rod-Turner-Machine-w-3-8-Cutter-Blade-/331555204908?hash=item4d323aef2c


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, ya I passed on the BIN, and only one cutter, then Walden enabled this better deal by pointing it out! 
I can't say positively about straight, but the straighter the grain going in the better. I've started and stopped and restarted on the same piece and when done could not tell where that happened. That's remarkably hard to do with ANY cutting tool. I have an idea that it would be the best option with the most potential for straight that there is. A V trough infeed jig by itself would not work well because there is considerable rotational pressure from the cutting. I could not hold the stock AT ALL no matter how hard I tried to grip without the square infeed holder. Now, a V trough in addition out front might help, but it has to allow room for your hand to feed the stock, and while that doesn't take a lot of pressure, I don't think I could grip two surfaces laying in a V trough enough. Maybe one could turn a "filler" for the hollow headstock with just the right sized hole to prevent ANY wobble in the outfeed, but it is really quite steady without on shorts less than 12". Slow and steady input is important. Maybe Auggie could build an infeed roller system geared to the head…

While the surface of the dowel is not glazed smooth, it is the smoothest output I've been able to obtain from any of my attempts, which include Beall type router and lathe combinations. I'd sure like to see a reproduction of this thing come to market with some power options. 
Wanna come over and try it? 
DanK


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vid Dan. I've always wanted to see one of those in action ever since I came across one on ebay.co.uk. They built them to last back then for sure.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dan. Sounds great for dowels, but too imperfect for arrowshafts. Yes, the straight grain makes all the difference! I think a simple sticking board and handplane is still the best method for straight shafts? Power tools would be cheating. 

Yes! I'd love to play with it! What's your beverage of choice? I'll see you at beer:30


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Yes! I d love to play with it!
> 
> - terryR


Wow…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, the link is not working. :-(


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ya, Facebook is having some issues right now.

OK. FB is back but the link is still broken. Try this:
https://www.facebook.com/KragerCustomWoodProducts?fref=nf

DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That worked. Great to see it in action, Dan!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is such an awesome machine, Dan. Glad you got it, and great video, thanks. Seems like an adjustable height V guide with a V push block might work.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, thanks for the video. I passed on one of them maybe two years ago with 5 cutters, now I wish i bought it.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, what are your tolerances for "straight"? I suspect that "tolerance" is not considered…that's just gonna hafta do because I can't get it any better. But that must translate into thousandths per yard or some such? After you get one straight, do they stay, even if straight grained? How do you measure?

What wood do you use? If I can find the right species, I'll try some 30" stuff and see what tolerance can be had from this thing. 5/16"?

There's got to be a better thread to discuss this… so many questions, so little time.
DanK


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^LOL!

Dan, I have a Paleo shaft straightness measuring tool. Place stone tip on the bench with fletching pointing up, then spin the shaft between the palms of my hands, observe any wobble. Works fairly well. Although, I suppose the true test of a straight arrow may be the abdominal girth of the hunting archer.  Since I cannot even pull a 45 pound bow anymore due to the crappy ligaments in my shoulders, I must resort to the spin test. I also use a taught red string for eye measuring.

Good point about staying straight…they must be shaped from dry wood and hung vertically when not in use. If the grain runs out ANY, the shaft will warp in time. That makes saplings ideal, but they take months to shape due to moisture content.

Honestly, I'm making primitive arrows, with flint tips. I'm certain they aren't measurably straight. But, from my readings and observations of historic relics, my arrow shafts are a little straighter than out ancestors'. They were more concerned about the effectiveness of the tool, but my work mostly gets hung on the wall. And it's hard to sell a crooked arrow for $20.

Wood species depends on what you have. I make them from White Ash since we have acres of it, also Chinese Privett! cherry, maple, hickory, dogwood, walnut…Western cedar is my favorite due to being lightweight and ease of working the wood. Store bought shafts from Cedar run about $3-4 each, but shaping them by hand is much more rewarding!

I usually make mine 32" long since my bow pulls 28", but they can be much longer. Yep, I usually shoot for a 5/16" shaft in the center, tapered both at the front and towards the nock at the rear.

And…I can save you a little frustration…don't try ripping boards on the table saw to 3/4" square stock unless you follow the wood's grain perfectly. DAMHIK.

--------------------

Back to rust…someone outbid me on a broken No.3 plane this week. What kind of tool geek bids on a rusty, damaged plane??!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ yea, I wonder who?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^If it was one of you guys, I'll pay handsomely for that Type9 iron.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not me, don't need another #3…..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, already got tree tree's, no need for more.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I do happen to have a rusty & crusty #4 coming in the mail today…


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info, Terry. I have white ash as straight as can be standing in the corner of the shop in the log and twelve or more trees to be harvested. I split it for long handles, cut it for short handles for chisels and gouges. So splitting for arrows is on the agenda, grandkids play toys, y'know. When they split straight, then I[ll put them to the 77 and see what comes out! 
DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


wasn't me Terry. I've got a type 16 and 19.

I did loose to a rusty old odd ball that I think was a Bailey or Bailey knock off.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just came in the mail, maybe two hours ago?









And…two hours later?









iron says Union MFG Co. rest of the plane…doesn't.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































Just on a lark, stopped at a well-known local dealer and brought home these items:

A flat-bottom tenoner, marked EC Stearns, Syracuse NY. Adjustable for various diameters.

A later depth-stop for Stanley auger bits.

A spoke shave marked "Pratt"

These are all little gems I've never owned before. Plus a bauble or two for the wife, all for less than a Benjamin!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, PK, you even remembered your wife. I was not so thoughtful. 








Rich-Con skew back No 100 saw and back saw with a stamp on the spine









The smalls








Not sure what the hook is for, it will go in the miniature collection. 
Irwin flat tip driver bit for the braces. 
All wood parts are pretty much toast. 
$10


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Candy!
*I would have been happy to get just the screwdriver brace-bit for a ten-spot. Nice buys!


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Successful hunt this morning.
Stanley 4 and 5 that both appear to be type 9. Keen Kutter K4 with a Stanley iron installed.
Early Stanley 18. According to one type study guide I found it is from 1901-1902.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















I think I overpaid at 90$ but I'm ok with it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*At a flea market today:*



















A mitre shooting plane, aka "mule's ear. The seller did not know what it was, and I bought it for less than lunch at McDonald's!

A bit of wear and tear on the sacrificial surfaces, but quite usable as is. This one has a gusset underneath for fixing to a vise. I've looked all over for a maker's signature, but I can't find one. Walnut and red oak construction. It wouldn't be hard to make one of these, I'm just not happy with the design flaw of a plane cutter hitting the angle surface, otherwise, it's pretty cool!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, nice mitre jack and at a great price too!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin!

If I have enough metal hardware, I'll make a twin of it in maple rather than wear this one out any further.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, you thinkin' about taking up woodworking? You got quite a bunch of woodworking tools there…

DanK


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Man. You just picked up more than I have in my shop in one day.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OK, Don, I give up. What's the jointer in the top pic?


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, you the rusthunting master!

MNClone-me likey the chisel and the octagonal marking gauge. Never seen one before but the built in roll-off-the-bench protection feature is cool.

Poopie! That is one cool mules' ear shooting appliance. It never ceases to amaze me what you fellers turn up in the wild.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah, OK. That's why it looked vaguely familiar-it's very similar to one I got outbid on at an auction a couple years ago. Does that one have an adjustable mouth?

Nice snag, pk. I've yet to see anything like that in the wild.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Does that one have an adjustable mouth?
> 
> - JayT


Yes it does.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


1 see another vise modification in my future. Its marked R. W. Thickens. Pat Aug 19, 1856. The comment at DATAMP, "not known to have been produced". I think we now know otherwise.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Once again I tried to not to go rust hunting, because I have too much. Unfortunatey my brother inlaw in northern New York (St. Lawrence county) decided to go to an auction and pointed me to the website showing lots of old tools shown in small lousy pictures. (I could tell there were vintage tools, but I could not identify what they were.) So I emailed him back some limited instructions. He writes:

I purchased three molding planes, 4 regular bench planes, the wooden brace, two pair of antique clamps, and two pieces of butternut 1 inch thick, 11 and 1/2 inches wide and 6 plus feet long. Lumber was sold in large lots but I knew the buyer of the butternut and he sold me the two shortest boards to me for $10.00. It looks like your costs would be around $40.00 but we will wait on that until you see merchandise. It was fun! We will talk soon! John

My apologies to the Don W if I crossed into his territory.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonW, a St. Peters Cross! outstanding find, I think Jameel Abrahams from BenchCrafted might be interested in seeing that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> DonW, a St. Peters Cross! outstanding find, I think Jameel Abrahams from BenchCrafted might be interested in seeing that.
> 
> - theoldfart


How would I get them to him? Any ideas?


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> DonW, a St. Peters Cross! outstanding find, I think Jameel Abrahams from BenchCrafted might be interested in seeing that.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> ...


Don-
http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/
chuck


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chuck, a googlwe search had turned it up, http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2013/10/la-forge-royale-etaux.html

I left a comment. I guess I'll wait before I start taking it apart.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*ComboProf:* Wear Safety Orange in DonW's neck of the woods!
*JayT and Brad*: Thanks! Probably the first one I'd ever seen, in 30-40 years of looking!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Not much today, the hammer was $2.00, and yes it's balancing to show off it's face.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...






























Stopped at a yard sale yesterday Millers Falls 33 8 inch brace and some bits. Three planes 2 Stanley 60 1/2 and one unknown but for 3bucks it was cute and small








Got home and took the sticker off to see if their was any marks on blade
how do you get pic and text in the right order


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It is a The Standard Tool Co. Unionville Conn. Pat Oct 30 1883 A Rust Patent. From my little research they only made this plane for 5 years before they sold out to the upson nut co


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...











Here are some more pic


















!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/nt7cuwu.j


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been out of the state for a week and had some time to look for things while around Branson. Not necessarily a great place to look because of all of the tourists.

The level is a Stanley No 0 28" sweetheart with a partial label.










Then I picked up a Stanley Defiance No 4 and an EC Stearns No 500 saw vise that is missing the clamp screw. A little research shows that the vise jaw is supposed to have rubber in the movable jaw to fight vibration.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stan, that is a fantastic find. That plane is highly collectable.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's not perfict but not bad for 125 plus years


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Monday was a walkout day. walked about three blocks each way…

Lots of "new" items at one place, seems there is a couple new vendors downstairs..

Did see a Capewell jack plane, all nicely painted RED….$25??? NO! Found a few braces…..found one in the bunch to add to the growing group….









Thought at first it might be a Millers falls Holdall…









Wrong again. A little clean up, and we have a name Stanley No.945 10 in. 









Top handle even has the ball bearings inside. The chuck even has a clipped box STANLEY with made in USA with it









Jaws still have their springs….$7.50, counting Sale Tax….


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ive got a cast iron chub over that criss cross Don. That may be the coolest score ive ever seen. I so wish I had the drive and desire to do metalworking because id be smithing some of those bad boys pronto.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I also posted this at the HPOYD thread, but since that one's buried under power tools, I thought I'd also post it here

This is right up there among the cleanest planes I've ever encountered in the wild-with the exception of a few tiny scratches at the heel, the japanning's all there and still glossy. I literally just wiped this down with mineral spirits and oiled a few key locations.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Ive got a cast iron chub over that criss cross Don. That may be the coolest score ive ever seen. I so wish I had the drive and desire to do metalworking because id be smithing some of those bad boys pronto.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yes, I think it was worth the $15 it set me back.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Now ive got the drive and desire to travel upstate and punch you in the junk. $15!!!! That's a steal. You sir are one rust hunting jedi knight.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not just your average #220! I picked up this unmarked 220, weird because the sole is 2 3/16" wide, as opposed to the usual 2 inches:



























Note the difference in width, and the freeboard between the edge of the cutter and the side of the plane, compared to a normal Stanley #220. The cutter is a standard 1 5/8" iron.
I think I'm going to use this in a mini-chute board!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's different!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, is that the rare 220 1/2?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


220, 221…whatever it takes.

I must be too tired. Goodnight.

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*DonW, DanK, TerryR,*
.
I'll have to dig into my PTAMPIA, it may either be the 220 1/2, 221, or a #60220 Bedrock… or a patternmaker with a sense of humor…who knows?

Some stunning finds lately, guys. I can't keep up with you!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked a few Stanley chisels ($1 each)









And a Stanley SB4 ( $1)









Sole neede some work..









A few wrenches on a ring..









And, a speeder bar…3/8" drive…









All for about…$6 for all of this stuff.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> 220, 221…whatever it takes.
> 
> I must be too tired. Goodnight.
> 
> ...


 Yasss!

I had the opportunity to do a bit of scrounging today. Got some decent little trinkets for reasonable.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Bucket. Kinda bipolar on the chisels there though. 1/8" and what 1-1/2"?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice 3' 4 fold Bucket, brass bound too?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes. He had a selection of 1" 1/2" 1/4" but I've got those in multiples already. Haven't seen a 1/8" in the wild yet, and the larger ones are equally hard to come by. BTW: 1/8" is a Buck Bros, and the 1-1/2" is a Greenlee.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, Kevin. He let me have that for ten bucks. A Stanley Sweetheart 66-3/4. It may be my favorite get here.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can understand that, nice rule.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kev. I've been eyeing these on the bay. They sure are proud of them there.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yea, I picked up a Stephens 6" 2 fold caliper earlier this summer. Still chasing one like yours.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. I've tried to snipe one of those caliper rules too. No luck.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It was $10 at a shop in Maine. I do have a 3' 4 fold SW 66 1/2 as well as my grandfathers 3' 4 fold Lufkin. BUT i still want a brass bound!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A good day at the flea mkt









Left to right, a small coffin smoother Ibohtson cutter, two beaders , a 1 3/8 gouge chisel no makers mark, cool little hammer, 7" draw knife and a 4 ppi or so 26" rip WS ( maybe a 7?)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bucket, I got my numbers wrong on the rules I have









Top is a 66 1/2 3' 4 fold SW, middle is a 2' 4 fold Lufkin 751, and a Stephens 6" 2 fold caliper.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Goodness…Kevin and his seven's.


love the rules!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nope not a 7 :-(

Medallion not in the right place, no lambs tongue, still think it's a Diston though.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great haul, Kev. I got a saw too, but it's small, teency calves, enormous heifers.

That's a nice selection of rules too. To be honest, I did not realize the dumb luck I had getting the brass bound model. A bit of research shows I could turn a profit just selling that piece, but I can't let it go.

That same guy had a tack hammer very similar to your new find. He would not part with it. Yours looks equally lovely. (Plus the gouge: I NEED TO STUMBLE ACROSS A QUALTY GOUGE)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's my third wild gouge, DanK sharpened the other two for me. The hammer was an impulse buy, the head is solid and round not the split tack type.

Yea those brass bounds are pricey, missed a chance to get several from a hardware/used tool store closing last year. $20 bucks ea, thought it was too pricey! DUMB OLD FART


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, is this one incannel too? I can't see it from the picture (bad eyes I guess). Good luck sharpening it. I did send some stuff to do it with, didn't I? If not, speak up.

Or just send it over too!

DanK


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, maybe you could offer some insight on gouges. Specifically, the proper function/usage of in cannel vs out cannel?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, I think it's an outcannel, please correct me if i'm wrong. Yes you did give me the sharpening stuff.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Proper? There isn't much proper about me, Bucket. I would like to learn more about patternmaker and if I get the chance in another life, I will. They developed and brought a whole new meaning to accurate, quality woodworking and since their needs were so specialized they developed their own tools, or more accurately they created a demand for special tools.

One of those tools is an incannel gouge, i.e. sharpened on the inside of the curve. Almost all castings have fillets in them instead of weak, sharp corners, and the mold had to create the mating form. So the cast piece form was built of wood and carved very precisely and it became the pattern used to create the impression in the mold. Accuracy was paramount because often times multiple patterns were used for the same cast. There were many other reasons for extreme and consistent accuracy most of which I think are obvious with a bit of introspection. Some of the stuff they built was HUGE! The long back of the incannel gouge helped make a smooth, accurate fillet, or a cabinetmaker would call it a cove. Many of them are "cranked" so the handle has clearance from the work for your hand. A cove plane would cut similarly and I'm sure those were used too, but they stopped short of the interior corner. If you've ever tried to carve a dome or ball on the outside, then you begin to appreciate the incannel form. It would be my tool of choice to make a cove molding if a suitable plane wasn't available.

A gouge sharpened on the outside (outcannel) could be used to create a fillet or cove, too, but can you imagine trying to joint a board with a chisel? Not gonna be easy! This type of gouge is most commonly used by carvers, but the patternmaker could use it to clean up corners and create other interior curves in the mold, say a finger hold depression, or the interior corner of the fillet. Spoon makers use an outcannel gouge, either spooned or straight to work on the interior of the spoon bowl. (Some spoon makers don't use gouges at all…they use a "bent knife"). There is a sharpening form of outcannel that I just do not comprehend. Instead of the sharp edge being straight across the tool, i.e. perpendicular to the axis, the cutting edge is curved such that the wings "lay back" These just do not cut well anywhere I've tried to use them no matter how sharp. I have two gouges so sharpened from the factory, and I'm about to "straighten them out". Anyone know? I have a flat chisel sharpened with the wings back to make it a "gouge", but it has the same issues.

Patternmakers were the top of the heap in woodworking…they had to work under a lot of time pressure for time and accuracy, deal with the usual wood movement problems, and after spending a lot of time on a mold, an "oh my" was not something to be contemplated. I admire their endurance and skill. Long apprenticeships were the order, and one just didn't become a patternmaker by switching departments! They have used some fun tools and I just don't understand them all…take the" plane with a pair of 24 wings at right angles for example. Can you imagine the size of the cove that would demand using this? You and an army of buddies couldn't begin to lift the incannel needed! Then there's the interior corners to fillet out.

Long enough, little enough said.
DanK


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed that Dan. Thanks!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Dan. I think it was Doc explaining about those core box planes that it wasn't too uncommon that they would need those large, perfectly semicircular, coves. I don't know if it was for casting shafts or what.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So after a dry period not finding anything worth buying all of a sudden I've found some more goodies.



























Top and middle saws are 1896-1917 Disstons. The top has a very nice etch, but the middle was only for the screws and medallion. It's otherwise pretty shot. Bottom has broken plastic handle but not pitting at all so should be good for nice scrapers.









Someone thought this cross and straight peen hammer needed to be sharpened like a hatchet. Should be able to reshape it fine though.








18"x18" surface plate, several large coarse files and a bucket full of scrap steel, lots of bar stock around 1"4 or so thick.









Can't read it but that's $.50 on the mitre square with decal intact.









And this 1-3/4" Chisel I bought for $1 to make a rounding plane iron out of. The useable length is almost 6" so I can't bring myself to cut it up now even though realistically I'll never get a chance to forge a replacement socket for it.

Plus a few more things I didn't even get to take pictures of. 18" combination square, right angle blocks to go with the surface plate


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Tim, you got some great goodies there. That lot will keep you busy for a while.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I had to pick one of three sales to go to this morning, that's all of the time that I would have before I needed to get to work, so I picked an estate sale that had a picture of an interesting Hatchet, Spokeshave, a block plane, and a #5 plane. I was second in line and the lady in front of me wasn't interested in the tools, so I was the first to look through the garage where the shop was. The shaper had a sold tag on it (obviously there was a pre-sale) and the #5 and block planes were gone, nowhere to be found. I found the hatchet and spokeshave still hanging on the wall and then started to look through the table filled with "junk" in the middle of the room. Here's the items that I came away with.










The Hatchet is a Briar Edge Service Tools, and has an offset to the head. The Spokeshave is a Stanley 151, The Chisel has "Witherby" on the blade, and no makers mark that I can find. It appears to have a Denver H.S. shop stamp on one side. A new 16" chain for my electric Chainsaw. And sitting in the middle of the pile of junk was this Stanley 45. I grabbed it really quick. There was one box of cutters with it, and a second box of cutters at the other end of the table. I was hoping that the one missing cutter was in the plane, but it wasn't, so I am missing one cutter and probably some other small parts for it. A pretty good find for a stop on the way to work.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Goose. Those diamond in the rough sales are the ones that keep the dream alive.

Yeah Andy I'm thinking I've got my winter booked just for cleanup.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not exactly rusty stuff but good finds nonetheless


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


First, Grandson drops off these three items…









Two are knock-offs of a Stanley brace, the non plated one is a Millers Falls 1662 10in
then, yesterady, on the yard sale trail…









$5 got me an Air cut off tool, with case. But, at that same sale..









Atkins No. 50…for a $1. Blade was still sharp, too….


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went back to that Estate Sale again to look for some parts for the #45 that it was missing. Didn't see any, but I saw some things that I had missed yesterday, and picked these up for $5










Nothing too major, a nice Bevel Gauge, the only mark is "made in USA", the Saw Set only had "Made in USA" also, and there are no markings on the set wheel, so it must be by eye. and a depth gauge that reads in 1/32", a razor blade holder, a nice countersink, and a screwdriver bit for the brace.

When I did go back and look at the chisel for a makers mark, this is what I found:










T H Witherby. This website http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS/edge_WETW/history/History-NM/p19.asp shows it as a type 1 from 1882. My first type 1! Who-Hoo!! Just had to share.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Made an offer on a saw early last week. Well the seller didn't get a better one so they took mine. They announced that they were moving and didn't publicize what all was for sale so all the better for me. I bought the radial arm saw for $50 and threw in an extra $10 for the extras that I could see. Well it turned out really nice for me. The base cabinet has the nice casters and has three drawers with a door. Then there are some adjustable angle brackets by Craftsman and a file. Next are 11 saw blades mostly of no value, a drum sander attachment for the saw or a drill press and a can full of large drill bits and reamers. Then are two molding head cutters, a wobble dado blade, a drill chuck, a mount for some sort of blade, two v-blocks and a clamp, some safety equipment for the saw, two slitting blades for metal milling, a dial indicator, a planer head, some slotting blades, and two magnetic bases. Finally there is a molding head shield, hold-down brackets, a clamp for cutting miters, and finally a measuring device for radii and fillets from Starrett. Way more than ever expected. I have no need for some of this. If you see something you like just IM as much is just drawer filler.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet deal!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'd say you got your money's worth. If it wasn't a RAS, it would be a "you suck"!

DanK


----------



## nashley (Nov 25, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...
















































I stopped by a flea market while I was out on vacation and pickup up starrett combination square. It was buried in a milk crate with a bunch of other stuff and caught my eye just as I was about to give up on digging through all of the rest of the junk in the crate. It had some light surface rust and cleaned up well. I paid a whopping $7.00. I also stopped by a few more places and found a Stanley Bailey #5C plane with aluminum tote and the number 13 painted on both sides of the body. I figured it was used in a woodworking school. Also picked up a Stanley 9 1/2 block plane. Both planes are in very good condition.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nashley, that is one heck of a score. A Starret combo with the protractor and center finder!! Congratulations. And the planes are in great shape too.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That Starrett rule is longer than a 12", even better score


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...






























I don't usually buy wooden planes like this, but these were to cool and unique to leave behind.


----------



## nashley (Nov 25, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> nashley, that is one heck of a score. A Starret combo with the protractor and center finder!! Congratulations. And the planes are in great shape too.
> 
> - Brad


Thanks, Brad. I was pretty excited about the find.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to an estate sale today. Nothing big to take home but I saw this compass saw. The bolts were intriguing.



















Then I turned it over and saw what I was expecting.










They came out pretty easily and the patent date was on the underside of both nuts. All of this for $1. Any help on the manufacturer? No markings for that.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like the tote is beech and the patent date is for the bolt manufacturing process and the bolts were used by Disston, Richardson Bros., J. Flint, and Harvey Peace. It also appears that for Disston this means pre-1876. Likely my oldest tool as my state was only 14 years old in 1875.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonW, nice snag on the Simonds 62.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dang, Don, nice score. I like that Simonds medallion. Do you have more closeup pictures of those planes? I'm curious about the profiles and functions.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Dang, Don, nice score. I like that Simonds medallion. Do you have more closeup pictures of those planes? I m curious about the profiles and functions.
> 
> - Tim


I'll post some more picture Tim. I do have a coupe more.





































And a preview of today's additions.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a few items last week and this.










Got the 24 in. Stanley cast iron level last week for $2. All the vials are complete and have metal covers the rotate to protect them.

Got the other tools this week for $3 ea. I needed a tack hammer a month or so ago so I had my eyes open for one. The brass hammer needed a new wedge to hold the handle on, already replaced.










The Stanley hand drill had four original bits.










The Millers Falls tool holder had eight original bits. I think they came with nine.










The screw on cap is damaged. Since the damage is pretty bad, I think I will attempt a repair. I think I can chuck up the cap, and turn out the damage. Then I can turn a plug of some other wood, glue it in, and turn it to match the original shape.

Anyone have a different suggestion for repairing the damage?


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spent $17 on all shown with more than half for the three shiny items. The scale is a 24" Starrett. The brace bits are Pexto and Clarks. The dividers are Wm Johnson.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My weekend pickups. A Stanley 113 and a couple four fold boxwood rules. Lufkin 3ft and a Stanley #69 one foot.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good pickups Jay, any luck on the brass bounds?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Good pickups Jay, any luck on the brass bounds?
> 
> - theoldfart


Whatcha referring to by luck? Cleaning them up? If so, I haven't started. Just snagged them this morning and need to get a couple projects off my bench before re-setting for some clean ups and restorations.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, wandered around for awhile this afternoon at the Tractor Fest 2015…Saw a few things…









Someone had more braces than I did…









Another table had a partial #45…@ $160! Wait, they had more..









These two/ $120 and $110, neither were all there, 









That Craftsman #5? $45!

Well, step away from that tent, wander around and pick a few other goodies..









A Stanley#1203. $5 But as part of the deal..









Couple of oil stones. Went to a gray tent…..Stanley #7c…$45,,pass, but he did have a few chisels to pick over…









Including a 1/4" mortise chisel…That LONG one has "GLOBE" stamped on it, and is just a hair over 5/8" wide. 
Found a couple hand drivers, too









The fancy one is a Millers falls #188A @$5.  Not sure about the other one. Did some weight training, and spent $10 for this red thing..









It may be heading to the bench in my shop…Walked almost 2 miles today…might be a little tuckered out…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Think I had a good Sunday, expanded my Starrett collection..









12" combo square, 3 bucks, #155 thread gage and #245 engineers combination taper, wire and thickness gage. with hand stitched leather case, seven for the gages, the 245 lists at 158 these days, the thread gauge at 60.










Stanley 9" sweetheart square, Stanley 7oz hammer, with orginal handle, 3 dollars each








Bahco coping saw to replace my P.O.S. Disston, 8 bucks, Robt Sorbey pigsticker, 2 dollars.
More to come..


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Can NOT get a clear picture, but this is a boxed, with instruction sheet #240 millers Falls chisel and plane iron sharpener









5 dollars.









And a Zenith saw vice/sharpening guide, 20 bucks that included a speciaty screwdriver and some nearly new files.
(grand total 51 dollars)


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Good pickups Jay, any luck on the brass bounds?
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> ...


JayT, I believe TOF was referring to finding brass bound folding rules. Most are just wood, with brass ends and hinges, but some are brass bound around all edges. (Along the full sides of the rule) I stumbled across one without knowing the difference, and got it reasonably priced.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those are some amazing scores Glen. How do you use a taper gauge?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, one way is for depth setting, such as a router, this one starts at a 64th of an inch and goes up to 3 16ths, it's like a tapered feeler gauge, a wedge shape. I'd never have bought one except this was a package too good to refuse ;-)
The rest of the set goes from a start of .002 of an inch in feeler gauges and works up to .015 then jumps to a 16th of an inch. It also includes a wire gauge "Birmingham Standard" that goes from .014 to an 8th of an inch..


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, that makes sense, thanks.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spent $13 today at an estate sale. Got what I believe to be a No 7 type 5 Stanley for $10, a Miller Falls 5A hand drill for $2.50, something that might have been a kitchen utensil for $0.25 and a magnetic base for a dial indicator that I just got for $0.25. The utensil will be adapted into a split nut driver.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A good day if I say so myself, a Canedy Otto Mfg .No.00 post drill. more pics in the vintage drill thread.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Not too much going on in my neck of the woods….*




























A Disston stair saw, (next to one I acquired a few weeks ago), A Stanley #5 1/2 C with 2 patent dates, a 15" Sargent trannie, a handful of bits for a bit brace, a bunch of clamps, a handful of other shop tools, for about $75 total.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I like the stair saws the most. I never seem to see them in the wild.

Edit oh yea and that cabinet makers screwdriver, don't seem them either. I may have to migrate north for a season!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've been on the look out for a stair saw. Nice finds.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey Don, what would a crate with a Stanley SW stencil be worth?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Hey Don, what would a crate with a Stanley SW stencil be worth?
> 
> - theoldfart


$3, I'll send a check!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You don't have to worry about that graffiti on there Kevin, I'll send you a Stanley SW #70 box scraper that should remove that no problem.

At the auction at the local MWTCA meet crates and other vintage wooden boxes went for consistently high amounts. Must be sought after for decorating.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Guess I should get it then  Gonna tell the wife you guys told me to!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys!
I want to make a 'kerfing plane' so that I can resaw lumber by hand like they do in the Unplugged Workshop. I just don't have the heart to alter these two stair saws I have, guess I need to find another that is not a keeper, so I can convert it into what I need. Mostly it's just a matter of countersinking the two bolts, and making a fence…

Kevin: Let me know if you're coming, so I can pre-sweep all the good hunting grounds! 

I went to a yard sale said to have lots of woodworking tools today. Just about every gadget and doo-dad available from Rockler was on the tables by the dozens, most unused and in their original boxes. I nearly went into a state of shock; this yard sale looked like it would be like the one my wife would have put on after I'm dead….I walked away empty-handed and sad. There really wasn't any vintage stuff anyway.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK by the loot I've seen you post lately it's a safe guess you've already swept the place clean!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bought a pinky rotten crate today and am quite happy with it









Probably because it had this on each long side









Also picked up an early #40 scrub









Oh and I worked today too!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Kevin. Sweet find!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, the real question now is Now What? Leave it as is or maybe replace the bottom or make two framed displays with the SW inscription. My preference is to fix the bottom and use it for special storage.

Thoughts?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, the real question now is Now What? Leave it as is or maybe replace the bottom or make two framed displays with the SW inscription. My preference is to fix the bottom and use it for special storage.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - theoldfart


I'd have to think about that one!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Kevin!!! A barn-post drill AND a Stanley crate?? It's all good, except for the *"working*" part!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I just work two days a week for 4 1/2 hours each day. It's a tough schedule by I try!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Figured I would show my new brace. It's a Goodell Pratt 2512. This is a heavy duty premium brace.





































I have a 10" version and am looking for an 8" 









With a North Brothers Yankee for comparison.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This came in the mail today from my brother in law who had fun at an auction in very St. Lawerence County, New York.










Stanley 4 on the left, I now have 5 of these plus 4 more by different manufacturers. The large moulding plane is weird besides having a saw tote it also has a copper gold paint on it.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice crate, Kevin. Saw one on theBay for $40 last week…

this one currently on sale for $70…










Maybe you should start nabbing all these crates you can find and re-sell them? Then cut back on your work schedule a bit?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Can you turn the crates into some sort of cabinet or plane till?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's one route I am considering Don. I need to make a new T&G bottom and stabilize the lower edge, it's got a bit of dry rot. My 405 and future 55 need a home. (you can put a Record plane in a Stanley SW crate, can't you?)


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of removing the labels sides and incorporating them into the cabinet doors (perhaps as raised panels).

Gives me an idea for an embalming fluid crate, that I have.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Seems easy enough to get one of those stenciling kits, and make some really cool Stanley crates with distressed weathered wood! Especially if you had the stencil say, "Contents: 24 #604 Bedrock Planes"!!

Here's some odd arrivals, on a Tuesday! Go figure. just came back from a Kijiji (like Craiglist)advertiser:


























A bunch of bar clamps, some old iron ones that I really like with the ratchet lock, named "Hardwick". And some smaller hardware-store ones thrown in too.

From Habitat, and the Mennonite Central Committee thrift store: a genuine Disston coping saw, and an Eclipse coping saw. A vintage scraper, cheezy #110 plane, and a brand new speed-rasp or whatever they're called.

All for about $40. I'm either going to re-fit my workshop into all-vintage, or maybe just whittle down the pile into my few keepers of every species. Or maybe just do nothing… But I kinda like the Underhill-type of shop; most of my stuff just doesn't go THAT far back however..


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These followed me home this morning. Nothing special, just low cost and usable.

Perfection miter box and saw, 1/4" & 3/8" Greenlee socket chisels, Stanley square. All for $10.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These followed me home this morning. Nothing special, just low cost and usable.

Perfection miter box and saw, 1/4" & 3/8" Greenlee socket chisels, Stanley square. All for $10.

The saw is marked Warranted Superior.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


oops!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nice finds, Hairy! Bet that miter box will be used well.
We're all reassured, these tools went to a good home.
Wow, socket chisels by Greenlee? I never knew….


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I received this message:

Hello, I have a couple of old wood planes. If you are interested the Large No. 7 baily I would want 30 for the other one, there is a break on the side if you want it make an offer. There are a lot of Auger bits also, make an offer on them if you are interested. In the pics, the draw knife and the saw tooth tool are sold off already.

Is it worth it for me to pick these up? (I already have a No. 7, most of a no. 5 with a break on the side, and plenty of auger bits.) Would anyone want them if I sold them to you at cost plus shipping?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Its hard to tell by the pictures, but that #7 looks like it could be pitted pretty bad. If it is, its not worth $30 imo. If its not, and can be restored to smooth then $30 is a fair price. Not hurry up, drop everything and get over there, but fair.

The #5 isn't worth much unless you need a frog or front knob. Bolts are probably salvageable to. I'd pay $5 or walk, and only if you may need the parts (a tote nut and bolt will run you that on eBay)

Your miliage may vary.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. That was actually my assessment too. I think I have 2 or 3 so far unrestored Number 5's and some parts of a third. I will look to see if they need parts I don't have. ( I would have run over to buy the scorp for Candy
but it was sold. ) If someone wants the 7, then I'll run up to Calumet to get it. Its a 20 min drive.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I eye balled that scorp first thing, Don K, then was disappointed when i read it was sold. I laughed when I read you thought of me. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I eye balled that scorp first thing, Don K, then was disappointed when i read it was sold. I laughed when I read you thought of me. Thanks for the chuckle.
> 
> - CFrye


Candy I've been looking. Sort of a mission for me.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


latest accumulations








Stanley 12" machinist's level and miter square..









on the left, another bevel gauge, just for the nut and half wing nut to replace the quarter 20 on the labled one I fixed up earlier, 
And..








Spear and Jackson 8" dovetail saw, stamped spine a #46, 2 and a half inch plate depth. quite legible etch on left (to me, not much in photo) then on the right, "The Saw Without a Flaw" Think the rest is ..Factories a-tna Works, Canada and England.









Pressed into the handle is "NON BREAK HANDLE" and patent No, but can't read the number, it is wood, heavy coat of someones flat black spray, it's got some sort of rod that runs top to bottom through the hand grip part..it was hiding in a bunch of plastic handled saws, though it was one at 1st as well, 4 bucks.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice additions to your museum, Glen!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what's under that black paint on that Spear!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks P.K., Don I've been swiping the stripper on, and off, and on, and still get black goop but it looks like it may be a light colored hardwood, the paint was thick and had some heavy runs, the good thing is whoever did it took the handle off to poorly paint it ..


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen, here's a story about another saw like yours.

http://lumberjocks.com/Johnnyblot/blog/29211


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah, beauty, thanks Bob, so it did have a black paint around the non break lettering, that'll be run to replicate !
The "etches" are actually stamped in the plate, quite sharply, it's the rust on some areas that make reading a bit tough..lots of wed dry sandpaper coming up for that, already had an evaporust bath..
P.S. It has the leap frog brand in both the S & J etch and stamped on the spine.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More after I clean these things up…









About $13 or so. One draw knife needs a handle. Went out and bought some black iron pipe. Drill press vise say it is a 2-1/2" size???? Pipe clamp is for 1/2" pipe. same as what the rest in the shop are.

Drawknives: One is straight, the other has a curve to it. Haven't found any names on them…yet.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for this one for a while


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


An A4. Cool. It's still alluded me. I have an A5, and an A18.

Wrong blade though. You probably ought to just send it to me.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a couple of things today. A 220 that seems to have some age to it. A brace that I need to clean up to find a manufacturing mark. It has rosewood and the jaws seem to have teeth on them. Then a Keystone K6 rip saw at 5 tpi. $15 wasn't so bad.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spent $2 this morning for a single item..









Stanley No.4 Type 13, all parts are correct, and free of cracks. Might take a bit to clean up..









May go back and see IF the two handsaws are still there…..


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been wanting a saw vise for a while. Bought this yesterday, $15.



















It is stamped Buckeye Saw Vise Co. Cleveland, Ohio.

A fellow I know that buys and sells hand tools was there and said it was commonly used by carpenters since it was portable and could be carried in a tool box. Seems to work just fine.

Now I need to find some saw files.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up this little gem on the way home from work today. The rotating portion was rusted and stuck but it loosened up with some encouragement. No manufacturers marks that I could find, but it is impressively accurate. I'll shine it up a bit and put it to work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A trade got me these jems.

A Trauts patent #46 in dire need of almost everything.


















And a brass badged Sargent made #414.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have no idea why the pictures are upside. That's never happened to me before.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$2 saw from yesterday









Disston D-23 Lightweight, 8ppi And this thing









Auburn Tool Co. of Auburn NY 1-1/2" skewed rebate plane…$10










Need to test track this Stanley No.4, Type 13. All cleaned up…$2









Sole took awhile, though…









And a simple $2 clamp…









1/2" black iron pipe cost $6 for 3'. Ouch.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a couple planes two weeks ago and then today went to an auction and rivaled DonW for finding tools.

From the auction. Anyone need a handsaw?










Didn't buy all the saws, but did pick up these.










Several assorted braces, mostly 10in and one 8in. They were in a box with the two saw vises-I bought the box because I wanted the vise on the far right. In the middle is a Keen Kutter saw set. The saws are all Disstons, a No 7, a later D-8 Lightweight, not sure of the model on the middle one-thinking a D-8, a 1920's No 12 with an etch and what I believe to be an earlier No 12.

That would have been a decent day in itself, but also snagged these.










On the far left is a Butterfield 34B die. The two planes on the left are from two weeks ago. A type 12 4-1/2C and a type 14 5-1/2C. Both have incorrect lever caps, but that can be dealt with. The rest of the haul was from today's auction. A nearly complete #45 and box with assortment of blades and extra parts, a box with a bunch of spare parts and a small box of replacement irons. Then the really good stuff-a #46 that is mostly complete, a type 4 Bedrock 607C and the crown jewel, an Auburn tool adjustable mouth corrugated jointer.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh my gawd jayt. Thats a mega haul.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Where do you guys find these mega tool auctions?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got one next week…3rd Oct, 2015 BIG TOOL Auction! About a three block walk from my house…...


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I keep a look out for all the auctions in the area and check the listings weekly. This auction was 35 miles away, but had in the listing "hundreds of hand tools" and "over 75 hand saws" so I made a point to be there. Most of the planes were crap and only a few of the saws were anything special, but there was enough good stuff to make it worth my while. I bought all the good planes and most of the really good quality saws. There were some other good saws, but these were the ones that I could consider to be an upgrade over something already in my till. The one tool I wanted and didn't come home with was an EC Stearns jointer fence. It was buried in a box of miscellaneous crap and I wasn't paying attention when that one sold. For $2.50. Darn it!

The other tool that was there I wish I had space for was a Foley Automatic Saw Filer.

Oh well, there weren't any other knowledgeable hand tool guys at the the auction, so I snagged all that above for less than a Benjamin.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh my JayT, that's a nice haul. Bandit pulled a bandit again too I see. $2 for a for a #4 with nothing missing, really? And Don, after the finds you've had you're going to ask where to find more?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice JayT. I especially like the Palmer and Storkes. Which one is it. We'll need some more pictures!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And I felt half decent about my finds from this weekend until I saw JayT's. I spent a quarter of what he did and came away with less than a tenth as much.









And of course the 140 has a bigger problem as well:









But I figure it was worth that just for the correct blade and often missing side piece. I think it might even make a good user since I have a surface plate and a set of right angle blocks I can use to true it up with. The set of sliptstones seemed a little too expensive at $10 until I thought about a set of 4 of them being $30 or more at any of the sharpening supply places. I also got a piece of 1/2" thick brass bar stock with them that should come in handy.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, good scores, still kicking my butt for passing on a complete 41 for 29 bucks a couple of years ago..no breaks, all there and shiney..


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


JayT takes this heat with flying colors. (Although bandit comes in with a nice second place finish with his $2 type 13.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jay, holy ship! Whata' haul! That's more than most of us have found in years. Congrats.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow some serious rust hunting in here today, makes me count down the days even more till I'm not working weekends!



> That s never happened to me before.
> 
> - Don W


 And it happens to everyone Yoda, don't let it get ya down, you're in safe company here.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sometimes. Seeing all the posts of awesomeness. I just want to punch a baby out of angry jealousy. Well done sirs. Well done.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Most assuredly not a JayT, but good none the less
Wenzloff bar clamps, bit rusty but everything moves









This is the second one like this i've found, needs some TLC









A stanley 3" caliper, no name square and a molding plane


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Not much this week, except for a *Stanley #33* plane, a *Pennsylvania #21* keyhole saw, and a stair saw without blade, marked *Disston*.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can't find a stair saw and you get one every other weekend! That #33/looks in great shape!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hi Don!
Yeah, weird because this city is loaded with single-floor homes of the same period. No stairs!

I'd have to go to *Bad Axe *to find a blade for that stair saw, unless I make one myself. I don't have a sacrificial handsaw to make one from, with precisely the right thickness/tooth count. Luckily, though, I have patterns to work with.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK-re: stair saw blades-check out "TGIAG"


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












A weekend gift from a friend and member of my church family who will soon be moving to assisted living. Although I dont have pictures, he also brought me a saw set, jointer, and saw vise, a two man saw, Stanley 220 block plane and a few other non-tool items for the shop. The condition of this Stanley 74 sweetheart era dual marking gauge is very nice. I am glad to have it.

Not sure why my Ipad likes to turn pictures upside down when I post them here. I apologize for that!


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent haul JT. I noticed in the first pic that you had cherry picked the good ones. Lambs tongues, D-8 thumbies…

Tim I've never even seen a 140 in the wild. Great pickup. If it doesn't suit you as a user, you'll easily be able to recoup your spend by selling off the parts. As for the brass bar stock, if you use wooden planes, a section of it would make a nice brass hammer to adjust them


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Excellent haul JT. I noticed in the first pic that you had cherry picked the good ones. Lambs tongues, D-8 thumbies…
> 
> - Brad


Of course I did. I had to bid all the way up to $5 per saw in order to get first choice. Grabbed the better No 12 and the two D-8's for that price. After a couple more rounds they were down to $1 per saw, so I snagged the other No 12 and the No 7. At the end, they had three piles of about 15 saws each that hadn't sold, so those went for $1 per pile. Probably should have grabbed one of those just for the saw nuts.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*At a Dealer's Association Antique show today….*



















A Stanley 7C Made in Canada, A Stanley #5 w/ 3 patent dates, Stanley #4, a #110 with chrome-plated body, (Where do these come from?) an Atkins 5-point handsaw with decent etch, a crazy 1/2" blade turnscrew screaming for a ferrule, a ##10 and #16 round molders, all for about a C-note.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice pickups p.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Past by a garage sale today by accident and picked up these.











Two screw driver shanks that fit the shown handle. I'll toss the handle and make proper wooden handles. $0.25
Wood handle screw driver. Didn't need it, but it was $1.00
Cool wooden handle hex nut driver. $1.00
Back saw for $1.00. It looks like it has an etch. Mostly grease and grime, not much rust or pitting. A good cleaning will tell a better story
two calipers for $0.75

Not exciting but not too bad for $3.75 I think.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$7 at an auction today….









Still sorting things out…plane is a Capewell #4, Just missed a Stanley #3…









Going to take a while to clean this mess up….


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


#4 with 3 patent dates and a small depth adjustment wheel. for 20$. About the best I can hope for around here.

Saw another guy walk up and ask the seller how much for a #1 he found. Dude said it wasn't for sale. I wanted to punch myself for missing it. Apparently the guy was digging a little too deep into the owners shop.

Edit: photo bucket not cooperating


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great finds, guys!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Saw (pun intended) this mitre box last week but the price was too high. Went back today and got down to reasonable. It was made for Hammacher, Schlemmer and the saw is a Diston. It's on the small side which is what I have been looking for, all my other mitre boxes are large. The big question is who manufactured the box? The upright guides are roller guides.


















I'll have more specs later after some cleaning, I think the soaked the whole thing in a barrel of oil!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to a couple of garage sales and estate sales in the last couple of weeks. and came away with these items










A witherby and Pexto Chisel and a pretty nice full tang putty knife, for 7 dollars.

This last week I went to a couple of sales that were complete busts, then came up with this at two different sales.










The Stanley framing square, block of Walnut, and new safety goggles were $3.50, then there was a box of rusty tools at another sale that was mainly clothes (almost missed that) which yielded a tack puller made by Bridge tool company in St Louis, and OVB chisel that apparently is a re-badged Stanley Everlast, and a wooden handled spokeshave that had the blade in backwards. Those three set me back $5. Unfortunlately Mr Thompson stamped his name over the makers mark, and all I can read is newcastle. Off to the Spokeshave thread for answers on that one.

All in all, not too bad a weekend


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...











#4


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up two goodies today, a small mitre box which I think is a Stanley and made for Hammacher Schemler and an 8" Swan draw knife


















Edit: senior moment, already posted. Thought I was in the Mitre Box thread :-(


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great finds, everyone!

I saw a Stanley #150 Mitre Box at that antiques show, was going to ask how much he wanted for it. Then, I got turned off by the cheezy Mastercraft backsaw sticking out of it, and walked away. Are these Stanley 150s worth anything?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I think both Smitty and Chrisstef have one as I recall.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Edit: senior moment, already posted. Thought I was in the Mitre Box thread :-(
> 
> - theoldfart


You're not alone Kevin. I made a cup of coffee today and then put the milk back in the dishwasher. LOL.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, seems like an odd way to warm the milk but hey …..........


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pk - indeed i do have a 150 box. I pair it with a 16" disston and its a solid saw. Not overly fast but pretty accurate for sure. Its also pretty easy to scoop up and move around. I think smittys got an 18 or 20" saw with his. Id give a guy $40-50 for one in decent shape.

Just dont pee in the closet again andy.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Kevin*!! I lose track of who has what sometimes….

Thanks,* chrisstef*! I'll track the seller down at a show in early November, and see what he'd take for it. I already have a few Stanleys, but no #50. I got distracted by his #72 chamfer plane, for a mere $425, and I left his booth.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey *Kevin*, *Andy* and *chrisstef*. This reminds me of the absent minded professor who walks up to the urinal unzips his fly, pulls out this tie and pees in his pants.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've done that BUT I'm not sure. My shorts are chafing me, gotta go now.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


pk, I like my 150, too. (pic is after restoration) I've got a 20in saw that I bought for that reason, just need to get it sharpened.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One of the places I got to pick from.









And my take home


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether to congratulate you or mug you in an alley


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, where is that if I may ask?I really need a 30×6 mitre saw.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


ok ok really want


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Don! Is that a wooden shooter with the skewed blade?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Behind the saw set?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks more like the planes they used to make Crown molding with…..sometimes an assistant would be pulling a rope, while the "Master" would guide it along..used for WIDE moldings.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wow, Don! Is that a wooden shooter with the skewed blade?
> 
> - CFrye


Its a panel raiser.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, where is that if I may ask?I really need a 30×6 mitre saw.
> 
> - theoldfart


Make an offer.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting a pic, *JayT!* The more I look at it, the more I want one!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Panel raiser as in raised panel door?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Panel raiser as in raised panel door?
> 
> - CFrye


Correct.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"I don't know whether to congratulate you or mug you in an alley "

You guys are cracking me up.

Don, that's an amazing honey hole you picked. Congrats.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don eats Lucky Charms for breakfast everyday. I'd be back there the next day like a stray dog with my teeth smilin and tail waging


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some parts of the Auction Box Lot got rearranged….








Not sure what that brass washer is for..
Found enough spares to repair that old swanson combo square…including a new scriber









Old lathe chisel meets a new handle. Had to do some tang work to fit, needs a brass/copper ferrel

File is just tiny enough that I could sharpen a backsaw with it. Tap is somewhere around 3/16" or so…can't read the markings..yet.

Still digging through the box….might find more..


----------



## JerryBuilt (Sep 16, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have been lurking around here for over a year but haven't been active posting as of yet. I picked up a couple items at an antique fair/flea market thing last weekend and of course now need to clean them up. The first item is a Stanley folding rule that I found for 5 bucks. I almost passed on it due to how filthy it was but for 5 bucks just couldnt let it go. I didnt realize until after I got home that it was actually a brass bound rule instead of just the boxwood with brass hinges. I am mainly concerned with figuring out how to clean this folding rule if possible. The outside feels like it could have sat in a mechanics chest with either engine oil or 3 in 1 oil. The inside is very clean but the outside is pretty dark and hard to read. Obviously the brass needs to be cleaned as well but I have never tried cleaning up something like this before and was hoping someone might offer some advice. The spokeshave has already had an evaporust bath and is in the queue of ongoing projects.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You might try spraying with oven cleaner wait 5 mins and wipe it of. Repeat until all the grease and oil is drawn off.
This is Bob's trick for greasy/oily saw handles. Then simple green and or other cleaners.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


bandit, I've received ebay purchases with mystery parts. It was fun playing can I identify this part game with them. Surprised myself by identifying them all. They came with a Stanley #45 that I bought. Had several missing parts, which I picked up on ebay. And to offset the costs of the parts, I sold the extra parts that came with it. So it was nearly a wash.

The crew here is so good, it would not surprise me to see a LJ identify the brass washer. It reminds me of an FAA crash investigator identifying a retention pin for a 737 rudder steering assembly or its like.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jerry I had good luck with a rule I just cleaned up using Murphy's Oil Soap. The stuff is so mild it won't clean some things, but is enough to clean others. It's a good first line effort to see if it will work since it's not much risk. I don't have a trick for you to clean up the brass. Brasso seems like it could damage the wood, and I don't see how you could remove it without damaging it. Maybe putting the brasso on a q-tip would work.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My first no.3! Very cool little plane. I was happy when I could see rosewood under all of the lacquer. I had originally thought it was black paint from the pics. I was very close to ordering one of your no.3's Don. I may have to get my first no.4 from you when I'm ready. 








Also my first 60 1/2. Which I thought was black but, a blue one showed up. At least it is not a maroon goon. This one may not last much longer if I can't fix it. It shows relatively little use but, the bed is stripped for the depth screw. I found found a replacement adjuster with new threads that helped a little. Not enough meat there for a helicoil(blasphemy?) There is just enough good threads there to retract the iron or make small adjustments. Also the casting is pretty bad. One side is quite thicker than the other. It does seem to work well though. Too bad, I really like it's smaller size. 









And finally, a really clean 3732 for a song. I think this one is slightly newer than my other one. Funny, the 60 1/2 and this one came with iron bevels above 25 degrees. 









I do have a question. What is a good/safe way to remove the lacquer to show the grain of the rosewood? Please don't say just wear it down in use

Edit:Seeing one your gettin places like that makes me hate my geographic location. Zilch like that here.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Woodcox! Got a thing for 3's here…

To remove the factory finish, I use sandpaper. Not sure of a better method? Would love to hear others.

Then shellac is my go-to finish, thinned 50% and wiped on.










I think the vintage rosewood will always look dark?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I use sandpaper for removing old finish, as well. Many times that's because there is a lot of other paint drips, glue spots or other crud on top of the finish.

Personally, I don't like the feel of shellac or lacquer when using a plane, so use either an oil finish or just wax for finish. Oil can make older rosewood look almost black and lose the graining, so recently I've gone to sanding to higher grit and a couple coats of dark wax as the only finish for rosewood. It looks great, just not original, and feels better in use to me.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just take some ##oooo to them and then give it a wax by hand or take an old buffing wheel and give it a going over. That will nock down the shine and give it a good feel.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Im a fan of a card scraper to remove lacquer finishes the a quasi French polish shellac with wax on the finish. Different strokes for different folk though.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Most of the time, when I get one with any original finish, it's usually chipped, peeling, beaten up, dirty etc. so I just usually put them in a small can of denatured alcohol. Then usually 0000 steel wool with more DA until it's all off. Has the added benefit of getting out all the nasty dirt grime and oil build up. 
Danzig oil + wax is my tote/knob/handle rimsky of choice, I'm for sure in the "don't like the feel of lacquer finish" camp.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


If you sand the original laquer finish starting at 220 and go to to 2000, and spray it with spray laquer, the cracks will disappear and the finish will come out great.

If you don't want the new shiny look, let it dry and buff it with wax and steel wool.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Didn't go to Mars but did go get some rust









From the left, Stanley SW 57 with one set of wings, Stanley 71 1/2 with a funky pattern makers blade, Russell Jennings 100's ( missing#5), screwdriver, Starrett 6" square, no name spokeshave, a nice zigzag w/ brass extension, center points, Diston 22" mitre saw, and Wettzler 24" heavy duty clamps.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow *Kevin*, I've never found a #57 in the wild, and I've bought more than a few patternmakers' chests. Nice!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some nice finds Kevin. I've seen some #57s but always in tool dealers so they knew what they had.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Kevin. You'll have to show us the 57 in action. Have a closeup of the 71 1/2 blade?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, here you go.


















And the 57


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No, no, I mean action, with the semi circular trough and everything!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


workin' on it! Gotta' install the LOML's built-in microwave first. Priorities you know.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul there, TOF. Now you're all set to do LOTS of cove moldings. With detail added by a 45 or 55, you can make some pretty fancy molding!
Those look like fixed wings. Aren't some of them hinged? If they were hinged it would add some flexibility re: molding depth. This one may have a different purpose other than cove? ???

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, wondering when you'd show up 

The wings are fixed, it is a single use plane; semicircles only.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wait, let me change my name to keep up with you guys!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, damn I mean Dan. Dan damit. I think I got it Dan. :-( and there goes some more senior moments friends…

I've met you, I know your name. I think…......


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA. You're funny Kev. I knew what you meant, just couldn't walk past it. Next times it happens (not from just you) I'll try harder, I promise. Actually I'm honored to be called Don for several reasons. Don was my brothers name, may he rest in peace. But DonW or DonK may not approve.

I like your 57.

DanK


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice clean haul Ye old fart,! All I got was a Box of Rust.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TC that is a mighty fine looking box of rust, what's in it?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like several interesting tidbits. A saw set, crosscut jointer, adze, bevel gauge. A lot to sort through and a nice chest to boot.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There was 20# of nails in the bottom ! I rounded up the better stuff and took a pic. 42x saw set, V logo 6" try, Keen Kutter tommy axe, full set of augers ,Stanley 10" brace, Bluegrass bevel gauge,nice Black Diamond rasp, Atkins #5 saw jointer, a Pexto 1 1/2" chisel, and a early Estwing 16oz leather ringed claw hammer with a rib down the center of the neck like I've never seen.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a nice haul there Turtle. I do recall you saying you were trying to thin the herd though, so I can come pick up all that rusty stuff to save you some effort. 

Seriously though, very nice find. What's that keystone shaped tool for? And the Bluegrass bevel gauge is interesting. Do you know anything more about the maker? I have a Bluegrass drawknife.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


+1 on the keystone thing, Diston I suppose?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin… I was thinking a 'Keen Kutter' emblem… or a hood ornament on a '55 Ford.

After an enjoyable day on Safari, had little to show for my travels Saturday:





































Really cool drill press angle vise, Eclipse FS70 fretsaw, Stanley SW wood and brass 24" level with SW heart logo embossed into wooden body and brass escutcheon.

A really strange ancient genuine Surform marked "Simmonds Aerocessories Treforest Glam Britain, yet another adjustable wrench but this one is marked "the Diamond Calk Horseshoe Co. Duluth Minnesota", along with a bunch of cruddy old screwdrivers with awesome wood handles and metal ferrules which will end up on more deserving chisels and files.

Also, a linoleum knife disguised as a pocket knife, a well-made fillet knife and sheath, a Brown and Sharp calipers, gimlet and other toolbox errata. All for less than $30!! All from a group antique shop, Habitat store, Mennonite thrift store, and a couple of late-day yard sale stops.

*And not a single plane all day…*


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good day PK. I went back to yesterdays stop and picked up three abused but old saws, a set of center point drills, a 6" scale, a small Mitotoyo center finder, a miniature thickness gauge set, two more Wetzler clamps, and a small cast nail puller I have a lot of rehabbing in the queue now!

Edit: the owner showed me a box of cutters, turned out to be a 45 box with cutters, the cam. long rods and a long death stop. If he finds the plane it mine.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Kevin*!
Yeah, sometimes I get remorseful about passing over tools and going back to get them the next day. Worse yet is going back only to find that they are gone! Your recent scores will keep you busy for quite a while.
The 45 goodies are the hard part to find…congrats on that!

*Turtle:* terrific score! I sometimes use my bit brace just to prove to myself that they are worth buying! Same with my saw jointers and other tools that need re-hab if indeed they ever get used again. Great find, quite a treasure trove.

*How many of us are following this thread?*


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^PK, just the important ones!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm three.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


ok I guess you can be important too


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm 4..or..

Seriously, if I see another Surform "file/plane" whatever packaged with stuff I want..there could be red dripping sawdust to go with ..sheesh..Otherwise, bogged down on a couple or so restos, Ulmia wood body "reform" smoother with adjustable throat that dosen't want to adjust, couple saws with handle issues.. you know the song..spent a whole buck 50 today on a couple of Craftsman Phillips screwdrivers to back up my set and a small steel triangle for a dinner bell at the race track..lol..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen: did I offend you by posting my Simmonds Surform? I thought it was cool….


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


@Tim the keystone was in the original box with the other piece. Here is what I've found so far, but I'll look further into the internet well. As far as me thinning the Herd, I'm doing it slowly, sell 5,,,buy 4 more !


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pic of todays stuff


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *How many of us are following this thread?*
> 
> - poopiekat


I'm in.

Just a couple of GreenLee Chisels this week with some various other tools, nothing really old or valuable.










Cleaned them up, sharpened them and made a new handle for the 1 1/4" without the leather washers on the end, that may come later when I find some nicer wood. This handle was made from a "hardwood" dowel that was laying around. I just love having a lathe.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm in. Just rarely find anything to contribute


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I read this thread every day. Available Rust hunting here has slowed down and will vanish completely by November. It won't start again until next June. I'll have to do some hunting when I am in Florida or Arizona. But my contributions will be scant I am afraid.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Im devoid of rust. But i creep around.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


P.K. no offence taken, just seems like every time of late I spot an auction lot it includes a surform, up and coming one has two seperate lots like that.. enough already.. lol..


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *What s that keystone shaped tool for?*
> - Tim


It's a Disston saw spider-used to gauge the width of the set on large tooth crosscut saws


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *What s that keystone shaped tool for?*
> - Tim
> 
> It s a Disston saw spider-used to gauge the width of the set on large tooth crosscut saws
> ...


Thanks that's interesting, I can't picture how that shape would be helpful to do that though. I've only seen the other kind of spiders. Have a pic of this type in action?


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don't quote me (it's been a looooong time since I was shown how to use a standard spider gauge), but I believe the three lower legs sit on the flat of the blade, the fourth is shorter and will only make contact with the tip of the tooth when that tooth is set to the right distance (usually .010")

maybe a shot of the backside of the device will help









From a USDA Forest Service Publication:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ahh makes a lot of sense now, thanks. Should have thought about there being feet on there like the bottom one I'm more familiar with.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I follow this thread. It is fun. I should probably post more in here, but don't keep track of what I've already posted.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Didn't see the pins, spider does make sense.I should have realized seeing the saw wrest. DonK sent me one a little while ago, tested it against my crosscut to check the set. Pretty neat.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tidbits: The owner of this box of tools was a carpenter for Crescent Coal Company in his teens, building company houses/shacks for the coal miners to live in. They were paid in Scrips, which could be used to buy goods at the Company store. The V logo on the Stanley square was 1912-1918 pat, date. Later he worked in the underground mines and retired as a miner. I looked the box over to see the construction and took a few pictures. Notice the tapered splines let-in to the underside of the top on the first picture.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Oh, I m 4..or..
> 
> Seriously, if I see another Surform "file/plane" whatever packaged with stuff I want..there could be red dripping sawdust to go with ..sheesh..Otherwise, bogged down on a couple or so restos, Ulmia wood body "reform" smoother with adjustable throat that dosen t want to adjust, couple saws with handle issues.. you know the song..spent a whole buck 50 today on a couple of Craftsman Phillips screwdrivers to back up my set and a small steel triangle for a dinner bell at the race track..lol..
> 
> - racerglen


*Glen, * 
My post (#1410) is right in line with the intent of this thread, as DonW invited us all to proudly show what we've found in our rust hunts. Re-read the first post by Don. I don't think the intent here was to freak out on people who post things that *YOU* don't like to see.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm in, too (I forgot what number we're up to). 
You all can laugh at this plane-like object that followed me home this weekend.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry P.K. no intent to upset anyone, just trying to be light, obviously backfired, again my apologies. I do have almost every variation of the Stanley Surform, I think, a set built up when starting home renos etc, even went so far as to recently replace my plastic handled one similar to your Simmonds with a wood handled one.

Candy, I've got one of those too, Proto auto body file, find it works really well in debarking small branches and such.It also allows rasping curves both outer and inner, producing a fairly smooth surface. (and the things aren't cheap either, but mine was a donation from an auto body buddy)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good to know about the debarking use, Glen. I got this one for a dollar at a yard sale. Look forward to using it on curves as you describe!


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah Candy-
Are the cutting teeth on the business side of that (not) "plane-like object" huge and straight across? I think that those teeth are called vixen pattern by some. And I agree with Glen that it is an auto body tool for reducing filler to the rough shape of the body part being curved. Maybe it dates back to the days that lead was used for filler material. The similar tool I have has a fixed curved blade screwed into a wooden frame/handle. I have seen the sort that you have and I've wondered about the range of adjustment of the curve. The cutting teeth are similar to file teeth and files tend to be tempered to super hard (and therefore brittle). How much will the blade bend before breaking?
It's sort of like a pre-surform sort of tool. But I also don't want to offend the hyper sensitive.
chuck


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a score ! Lee Valley sells a Nicholson variety, whole lot more than a dollar..lol..If you don't know, there should be a turnbuckle under your hand in the photo, that allows you to adjust the base and file from a flat surface to a curve either in or out.


----------



## kenthemadcarpenter (Jun 24, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the first one i got for 20 bucks at a church bizarre,
the second one I got for 75 through a craigs list ad, 
and if i had room for another one yep i would grab it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TurtleC, that spline looks like there must have been a hinge leaf there at one time.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chuck, I had to pick dried auto body (plastic) filler out of the teeth on mine before it was useable, and gave the blade an evaporust bath as well, it'd been in the bottom of my friends tool chest for quite a while. But ! He did keep a newer one for work so they're still in use. The teeth on mine are arced, sort of a semi circle shape.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I also lurk and read daily.
Just no rust to share…










But…the Stanley sureform 'plane' was my FIRST!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm a daily lurker too.

I'm buying mostly new tools at the moment, so no rust to share.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck you're alive! I have not seen a post from you in a long time glad you are still with us.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, lurk often but don't usually have time to hunt and therefore to contribute. Happy to live vicariously through the rest of you though!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Curved teeth here, as well. 









I'll have to check the white stuff. I thought it was paint. Could very well be body filler. And yes it does have the turnbuckle in my hand.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Try a wire brush on the white stuff 1st Candy, or just a nail, if it's body filler it may just kind of powder off, or it could be harder (hope not..)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Will do, Glen.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was just reading somewhere, and it may have just been a sales pitch, that natural hair bristles are better for cleaning files. It was talking about smaller files. Said the metal brush type cleaners will dull the files and wear them out faster? Anybody have any experience with that?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well it is probably true that a metal brush will wear a file more than a hair bristle brush.
But will such a brush be stiff enough to clean the file?


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, I hope you aren't driving while you take those pictures.

Stay safe.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yep, natural bristles only for expensive rasps; anything goes on a file IMO. I've always been taught to use razor blades to clean a file and restore its edge.

For me, rasps see use on wood; files get abused on metal.

That looks like a great find, Candy, I want one for tree bark now…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don K, here is the ad invoking the name of Michel Auriou.
Parked in the driveway, Goose. Thanks for your concern.
Edit: Terry types faster than I.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, it is true that Michel Auriou does say that on his site. It is also true that Liogier sell a crimped brass brush which they claim offers just the right amount of stiffness to clean their rasps.

http://www.hand-stitched-rasp-riffler.com/accessories/brosse.html

Funnily enough, I am expecting a long awaited delivery of Liogier left-handed rasps this week and I will be cleaning them with a stiff bristle nail brush. However, if I bought some files or rasps secondhand and they were caked in body filler, I wouldn't hesitate to take a brass brush to them to clean them up.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Britt; Which rasp did you buy from Liogier .? . Never bought one of them hand stiched ones, just ole hand me downs, and wouldn't know what to purchase.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy! Learned a lot on that site just reading the FAQs.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey Ole Fart, I can't clean any of those tools till I see what is under the paint on the chest. Scrubbed the top down and I think I spent most of my time going back to the sharpening stones.! The top has sliding tapered dovetail splines to stiffen the top and keep it from cupping.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have not seen that before. After your work it looks quite beautiful and the skill of the builder shines through. Great find. Looking forward to the rest of the restore. I think you have the makings of a good blog here.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


.?.? Thanks for the idea TOF , it will have to go to the back of the list though. I've got a lot irons in the fire, and rust to peel


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turtle - I bought their starter set of 5 rasps along with their tri-burnisher. I already have their handle maker rasp and one of their floats, so I should be set now.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy - what you have is a float. the correct tool to clean it is a card file - which has bent metal wires on it. It will not dull the file, rasp, or float because the hardness of the files is much more that the card file.


----------



## JerryBuilt (Sep 16, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been lurking here for awhile myself. Been learning a lot from you folks and will hopefully have more to post in the future.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, David. This is similar to what's in the shop.










It's about 3-4" long. Is this what you're referring to?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That should do Candy.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OK. I'll giver a try tomorrow.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Candy! I haven't seen a file card since junior high shop class, '65-'66. Indispensible there, they supplied us with runny sappy pine wood, which clogged the files we had to use. I haven't seen them available anywhere since, I'd like to find a couple for my shop. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I found a card file at the local Ace Hardware store, one of those new-fangled stores and not an old store either. Never know what you can find there.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, that image was from Lie Nielsen website. My version came with a set of files/rasps from a big box store (or was it Harbor Freight?). Lee Valley has a wire/brush combo version here.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen-
Yeah my "Vixon" files/rasps all have gently curved rows of teeth like the sort that Candy pictured. I'm pretty much of a sucker when it comes to flea market files and rasps. The things are so cheap I find it hard to resist.
My cleaning of the things begins with a vigorous brushing with a brass bristled brush and then a 24 hour soak in vinegar. Then a washing/rinsing and another complete drying. I too have a file card but I've not had much luck with it. If I have teeth that are clogged I use a (poorly) home made tool to clean them out. The home made tool is just a piece of 3/4" copper pipe with a dowel suck in one end for a handle and the other end hammered flat. I push the soft copper pipe from side to side across the file. The copper conforms to the size of the teeth after a minute or so and digs the crud out of the teeth. When I change files the copper conforms to the new size of teeth quickly and does the same thing. All of the rasps I have get the brass brush treatment but the copper pipe tool would not work. For clogged teeth on a rasp I use a pointed piece of steel much like a typical awl and clean one tooth at a time or I just use the rasp and not worry about a few clogged teeth.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, I found a card file at the local Ace Hardware store, one of those new-fangled stores and not an old store either. Never know what you can find there.
> 
> - CO_Goose


Our true value hardware store carries a Nickleson card file the same as Candy pictured..


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Chuck funny you'd mention "Vixon" files, one of my nephews was in for the weekend, he's an aircraft mechanic and that's what he called them too, he wasn't impressed with the prices when we looked up the new stuff, they're responsible for buying their own, says he has a cheaper source.
I have very rarely bought a new file either, it does not seem like my Home Hardware file card is much use unless it's a pretty clean file to begin with. Vinegar is a great help here as well. EXCEPT for one case. I've had a cheap detail set of small metal files for years, 5 and a half inches long including the handle, worked well on both metal and wood until one of the boys used one for shaping in body filler. File card wouldn't touch the stuff so tried vinegar. took the filler out but destroyed the teeth !


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My "file card" 









Works nicely on the BIG files…









And even the little ones. Mainly brass wire brushes.

Wasn't really impressed with the vinegar soak…..
Vixen file..









1-5/16" wide…









LONG file, and I doubt if anyone could make this one bend. The wire wheel seems to fit the curved pattern of the teeth just about right.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes Candy, that is a card file (or file card). LV has a brush on it. If you don't already have one and also need a brush, it is a fair price, get one while they have free shipping.

The wire brushes on a stick are a problem for me. When those stupid little wires fly off when they are spinning, stick you in the arm and all kinds of other places and is kind of uncomfortable pulling them out - just saying.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I was just reading somewhere, and it may have just been a sales pitch, that natural hair bristles are better for cleaning files. It was talking about smaller files. Said the metal brush type cleaners will dull the files and wear them out faster? Anybody have any experience with that?
> 
> - CFrye


I read the same thing Candy, and found it here:
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-RBRUSH/Brush_for_Cleaning_Rasps_and_Files

I figure even if a file card does dull a file a little, a pinned up file is basically useless, so it's worth it to get them clean even if it does dull them a little. Though maybe on a $100+ hand stitched rasp it's worth being careful.

I'll have to try that copper trick, Chuck. So far I've found that remembering to put chalk on the file is the most effective way to keep them from clogging up. I've ruined one file by using a brass wire brush in a grinder on it so I won't do that again. Last, I've had a lot of success picking paint and some other bits out of rasps and coarse files with a dental pick. Not worth the time unless it's in otherwise good condition and sharp, but for some larger files that would have been expensive it seemed worth it.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The wire brushes on a stick are a problem for me. When those stupid little wires fly off when they are spinning, stick you in the arm and all kinds of other places and is kind of uncomfortable pulling them out - just saying.
> 
> - dbray45


Probably wouldn't be quite as bad if you wore clothes in the shop. An apron at least? Spare the children.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's it, Tim. Wonder how long those little natural fiber brushes last? After breakfast out with the hubby, I brought the PROTO in the house (it was still in the car) and started on it with a plastic bristled nail brush. White dust went flying! I think that confirmed that it was auto body filler and that I needed to take further cleaning efforts outside! 
Thank you all for the enlightenment!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The wire brushes on a stick are a problem for me. When those stupid little wires fly off when they are spinning, stick you in the arm and all kinds of other places and is kind of uncomfortable pulling them out - just saying.
> 
> - dbray45
> 
> ...


Funny, my wife refuses to wash my shop clothes with other laundry. She found one of those wires sticking her in a spot I'll not mention. I was good for a while when I said I didn't know what it was, but she spends to much time in my shop not to figure it out.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The wire brushes on a stick are a problem for me. When those stupid little wires fly off when they are spinning, stick you in the arm and all kinds of other places and is kind of uncomfortable pulling them out - just saying.
> 
> - dbray45


I use "the wire brushes on a stick" almost exclusively. I'm talking about the toothbrush sized versions. They wear out. But no big deal since I generally pay about a quarter for them. 
I have some wire wheels like bandit showed both as wheels and as cups and those things scare me enough that I get serious about protective clothing when using. I'm talking about double kneed denim jeans, long sleeved canvas shirt over long sleeved t-shirt, full goggles over glasses, and work boots. With drill motor or angle grinder the powered wire wheels throw off wire bits. I think that the angle grinder is more prone to throwing wire bits around. But even my dremel throws wire bits around. 
I have a spot on the top of my right foot that I pulled a loose wire out a few years ago. This spot remains bumped, hard and discolored. I wonder if I left a small piece of wire in the foot when I pulled the exposed strand out of my foot. That was the last time I wore flip-flops while power brushing. When I am done I too frequently have single strands of wire stuck in my clothes at a few locations. I hate to pay retail for tools but powered brushes is one area that I buy new and name brand stuff. And it still breaks apart in use.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice hauls all


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These little beauties arrived today, 4,5,6,7,8 Russell Jennings dowel bits. Even the box was a vintage RJ box









They appear to be NOS.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found an Irwin #21 adjustable bit, a wire stripper and a Stanley 8" bevel for $4.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a chance to do much rust hunting this year, but I did find these items this morning. Disston No. 12 saw, gent's saw, expansion bit not sure of maker yet, Irwin NOS No. 10 and another bit in an Irwin box, and a small turnscrew. Total cost $9.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great haul Bob, and you still had a sawbuck left for a McDonald senior coffee. I would of gave the nine for any of those.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What a bargain Bob! Those saws look like they will clean up nicely.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So, cruising my flea market as the sun tried to peek through this morning and saw a box.








As seen the lid was actually sitting on top, can't quite recreate it but this was what was peeking through..








Last one I saw in a box was missing many parts, fairly rusty and the vendor wanted $350..



















































All in, all done, $60.00

I think all I'm missing is the sliitter and the wing nut that locks the blade (like 2 other 45's I have) is separated from it's "washer" .


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ooops, forgot, three, the $2.50 is still in the que..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Glen, have you stopped smiling yet! That's a great deal!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glorious Glen.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I bet your best poker face went twitchy when you were negotiating the price. Very nice. Get something on it to protect it from all the green goo headed your way!
DanK


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys !
Still can't quite believe it is on my bench and really doesn't need anything other than some preservation things like a touch of wax and some minor surface rust spots.
And the poker face held up real well, even when the dealer said to his friend, "this guy knows his stuff.." 
(And whoever C.Gale" was((lightly stamped both sides of the tote)) sure took good care of his tools.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That deserves a big YOU SUCK Glen. Glad it is now in good hands.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hot damn Glen, you lucky sonofagun. ( working on my good language, somewhat). Great score and you deserved it. Now get to work and make something with it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


On a scale of Ten Rusty Stars you came away with Leven.


----------



## JerryBuilt (Sep 16, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score Glen. I wish my rust hunting was that good.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, on the deal of the year, Glen!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Always great to see all the supportive, positive comments in this thread, for the newly discovered treasures here.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don't know if this link will work, but P.K. here's a Surform we all would gladly add to any collection, the Millers Falls Plane-'R-File..
http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/1220.htm
Part of the Buck Rogers series.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Crosspost from the epic thread. Not sure if everyone here follows that too.

Here was my good find from today, a type 16 #3C that is in unused condition, still with the factory grind on the bevel. It's basically NOS but since I got it from a garage sale I don't think it counts as that.









There's one tiny spot of rust on the side, but should clean easily. The unusual thing is the box it came in has the SW logo. The blade is stamped 439, so 4th quarter of 1939, and that's quite a while after the SW was done in 1932ish to have extra boxes sitting around.









I almost snorted when they said they only wanted $10 for it. I didn't know it's value and didn't have time to verify there were no breaks etc, so I gave them $20.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find Tim.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped at the old Anna lumber Company place…...that now is an antique store ( had to keep moving, or else there would have been a price tag on me, too) and spent just over $10 today









Just three items, a 1/4" chisel, a square of some sort, and an eggbeater drill









Chisel has 1/4" stamped on the blade. The square has "Made in USA" stamped on the blade. The drill?









Three "rings" on the gear wheel, made in usa stamped on the crank









The cap is intact…and inside?









I guess them be drill bits….things were getting a bit skimpy over there..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ Bandit, drill points.

You and I and others hereabouts would get a premium price because we are beyond vintage and fast approaching antique status!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Bandit:* I was intrigued by your comment on the detail of the three rings on the crank wheel of your hand drill.
Among mine, I found four similar to yours, all were marked "Stanley" , and some had the SW logo as well. Model #1220 had the bit storage in the handle cap, and a stationary knob on the side opposite the crank. Model #1221 had neither feature, a somewhat cheaper tool no doubt. Mine were marked USA, or Canada. Hope this helps!


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


any thing look good , to be sold at auction tomorrow













































more post drills than I have ever seen


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Anything NOT look good!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good God! Glad I'm too far away for that auction. By the time I'd made my mind up, they'd all be sold.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine those would go for that much at auction since only so many people that would show up to an auction would want them. Why not help your LJ brothers out and put in a low bid for the lot? 

Looks like the ones I can see have their flywheels which are often missing on the ones I see. The tables look in decent shape too.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim most of the lots that sold today sold by the pallet if I get some I will hook you guys up


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, pikins are slim with little time to head out to hunt but did get some eBay rust.

Not exactly the best packaging, amazed everything was intact.









All looked good though








First boxwood rulers and my first routah plane. Should all clean up nicely.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice. Router planes are awesome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Man, lots of finds on this thread I've had to catch up on. Getting me green, some of the hauls are. Seriously. Don's honey hole(s), Kevin's #57, all the planes and chests, etc. etc…

All I've found of note lately is this hand crank grinder:










^ Actually looks much bigger in that pic than it is, lawl.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ Now that is fridge cool. Pretty wide stone on that thing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's awesome Smitty. I'd have brought that home too.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's seriously cool smitty. Has a huge open main gear for a big gear ratio so I bet you can really get that thing spinning. And what are the dimensions on it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Here's maker's mark:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found this:

Old cast iron scissor and knife sharpener grinder manufactured by G. W. Golden of Detroit, Michigan. Patented July 13, 1905.

Crank wheel is 6 1/2 inches in diameter. Grindstone wheel is 4 3/4 inches in diameter. Raised lettering reads "G.W. GOLDEN DETROIT, MICH PAT. JULY 13, 1905."


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love it Smitty!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found a tool honey hole. This was from a C-list post with no pics and the description was "Have some carpenters tools".










My $100 didn't get far. Will post more shortly


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I feel bad for you Jake !! That's like lookin in Santas sack before he goes next door to Don W's house on Christmas Eve.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think that is DonW's house!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No kidding, posted some pics in Handplane thread and SOTS thread. This guy had so much stuff! Lots of interesting Siegley patent planes and various forms of the overly complex over engineered type. And some 7' plus long planes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


it must be an old picture. I gave that logging chain to my son.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I didn't see 1 Whaletail Lateral Lever Plane ? Looks like he didn't know much about the good stuff and bought what he could find.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A LJ walks into a Goodwill store and finds:










Just laying out on top of the very front display case, calling out buy me, by me. It was $24.50. So I bought it. I know not very exciting, not even rusty, no tool makers name on them. No stickers. No identification. Its in a nice well constructed wooden finger jointed "brief case". They look unused except possibly for the big skew chisel. They all have I think the factory edge and so need better sharpening. Tell me if this was a good buy? Are they any good, or just junk? Who or what made them? I poked around the internet and didn't find them, although some sets look close.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice looking set, DonK! Can't get a definite read on the size. Are they carving chisels or lathe tools?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Even with the "do not eats" still in the box ! Don I think you got a deal, they look very similar to the set of Great Neck lathe tools I got in the mid '60's for my Sears lathe. Sharpen and see how they hold a edge under pressure..mine work very well.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score, Don.
definitely lathe chisels…the diamond shaped parting tool gives them away. I bought a rusty set of Craftsman's off eBay for the same price a few years ago, so you found a nice deal! I also bought mine BEFORE I had a lathe! LOL!

Looks like HSS to me…should last your lifetime!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Candy* yes lathe tools.

*Glen* What I thought they were bonus candy. Tasted real bad! They do look like Great Necks.

*Terry* Well I got my old Dunlop Lathe up and running. Maybe these lathe tools will be of use soon. (If anyone lets me have shop time that is.)


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don - Glen is correct - if the steel is hard, you got a great deal. If not, do you have anybody near you that has a forge? If so, ask them to set these in the fire's edge for about 3 days, this will infuse a lot of carbon into the steel and allow you to harden and temper the steel.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How do I tell if the steel is hard or not?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^short answer…if you sharpen the edge and it stays that way for a "long" time, (very subjective) it's hardened properly.

long answer…hardness tester files are sold in sets, usually graduated in increments of 5Hrc. If the 55 file doesn't scratch your steel but the 60 will, your steel is somewhere between 55-60Hrc. No one really needs such files unless they are heat-treating steel and obsessed with the final results, like me.

I cannot imagine a maker producing lathe chisels that were un-heated. Since they haven't been used, I doubt anyone has ruined the cutting edge. HSS is typical for lathe chisels since you can sharpen it in seconds at the grinder without having to worry about overheating it. Very forgiving steel.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Terry* I was going to ask about sharpening, but from what you write and what I have read I think I know enough. Looking for a slow speed grinder to replace my fast (normal) speed one. There was a rumor that Woodcraft will put the Rikon on sale, but I have not seen it yet. O.K. back to building a plane till to my planes back off my bench so that I can get back to work.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don nice turning tools! I'm in the look of for some since I will hopefully have my small lathe up and working soon (though it's still gonna needs some mods to modernize).

So this followed me home today:

















Has at least 2 feet in the throat.

On initial inspection seems to be REALLY HEAVY. Also seems in good working order but need to plug it in, wife's gta help me move it to the shop. Price: Free. Guy who poured the new driveway wanted in a good home. Near as I can tell 1940's construction, bunch were made by Duro under the Wards/Powerkraft name.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You've had a good week Jake,! you could probably walk thru my back yard blindfolded and not step in dog poo.!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Jake, very nice!
Hard to beat free…


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped at a moving sale today… spent 2 bucks!

Sweet little Atkins No. 54 panel saw 22" 10ppi real nice etch…will clean up nice









also, this mystery tool…some kind of hand squeeze clamp. Blacksmithing tool? Crimper? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jointers seem to be attracted to me lately. I picked up this Boice Crane 6" model this morning for $45. I haven't decided yet if I'll restore it or try to sell it for a small profit.



















I passed up a free Craftsman jointer recently. It was probably from the 1930's and was shaped more like the Deltas than the squarish newer Craftsmans. It even had brass badges on it and an absolutely huge old motor. I just didn't have time to deal with it that day.

I have this fully restored Delta Rockwell for sale on CL right now. It will make a very nice machine for someone.










Here's the rest of this morning's haul. Probably the best item is two Irwin expansive bits in the box with instructions and two extra cutters.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Mail Call…..arrived today…









Stanley No.7c, looks to be a Type 10. Needs a wee bit of clean up….









Maybe??


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Putty, the second item looks a whole lot like some linesman's crimpers floating around my shop somewhere, used by hydro and telephone pole climbers .
Bob, jointers are you ! Old iron is good stuff.. rest of the haul's pretty good too..
Bandit, nice run at a low cost collection you're making !


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The No. 7c is in service, after a good cleaning last night..









Had to re-arrange the till a bit, but it does fit…









Still has a couple issues to fix, sometime. Lateral lever needs the round disc, and still looking for a better rear handle.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


According to Hyperkitten…this be a Type 9….a wee bit older than I thought…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So today we have found









Two levels in good shape, vials intact. A Diston 18" somewhat art deco and a Stanley 14". Some forstner bits that will fit my post drill. An EC Atkins 6pt rip, a square, couple of RJ bits, a 151 sans cutter and cap, a cast iron saw wrest, two tins of good pencils, a 6" triangular scale and center bits. All for $10.50

and these









round gauge blocks in a brass case and a second set that can be screwed together. I bought the brass case set for $15 and he threw in the second set for free.

Good day all in all, last flea market of the season.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Kevin. I especially like the forstner set. The japanning on that 151 body looks almost perfect too. Should be easy enough to find one to mix parts and have a great one. I had to look up gauge blocks because I couldn't think of anything else to use them for than setting micrometers and you'd only need a few for that. What do you have in mind for them?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nothin' at the moment Tim. It's more a matter of low cost, opportunity and Old-Tool-Fever. My name is Kevin and I have a …..........

Grabbed the 151 just in case I needed parts or to replace a broken casting.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here in Brooklyn it's common for people to leave cast-offs in front of their stoop for others to collect - books, etc. Someone left this old Stanley-Bailey No. 5 1/2 at the curb. Using one of the dating sites I'm guessing it's either a prewar or a war production plane. If anyone suspects differently, please let me know. Has rosewood handles, which I refinished.

It was pretty rusted when I retrieved it. Should have taken before pics, but it cleaned up real nice. The iron was poorly ground so I ordered a replacement LN iron and breaker for it. Wasn't sure the adjustment tang on the frog would work with such a thick iron/breaker assembly, but it's working just fine with no modification.

Still needs it's sole flattened to better tolerances, but I fully intend to use this on my bench build.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thought Rust hunting was done here for the season, but I ran into an empty-nest estate sale and acquired these:











Large saw is a Diston D8 for $3
Drafting set was $30 
Dividers $3
Auburn Dado plane $18
6 chisels for $4 The two good ones are a pexto gauge and a winsted firmer.
Screwdrivers and files $0.50 each. (Yes thats an auger file in there for $0.25)
Wallpaper brushes to be used as sawdust and planning chip bench sweepers were $3.00 each.
The hammer and two small saws and were $1.50 each.
The sharpening stone were $4 each.

However after a little negotiation I was only payed $34 in the end, for example I got the drafting set for $10, the stone for $1, the Dado plane for $15 and most of the rest at half price or better.

Sad news is although I was there at 10am it opened at 9am and I missed out on all the bench planes.

I did win a Stanley 79 in the box on e-bay today. My first success where I had to out bid some one.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*builtinbkyn* Incredible you found that cast away at the curb. I'm glad you rescued it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *builtinbkyn* Incredible you found that cast away at the curb. I m glad you rescued it.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Thanks. We were walking the dog when my eyes got rather large. My wife asked me what I was looking at. I picked it up with huge grin on my face. She then asked "What are you going to do with that old rusty thing?" My smile just got bigger  I was happy to see that both the handle and knob were intact.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You can tell your wife I just bought one for $140. (Well I traded for it actually, but don't tell her that.)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, great haul. The dividers look like PEXTO. I was about to go hunting for a 79 when I couldn't seem to find a 98/99. Also like the drafting set, have one like it from my Dad. Love these last minute treats!

Brooklyn, incredible find on the 5 1/2 and nice restore.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice hauls all around gentlemen. Free plane…can't beat that.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Glad that Homeless 5 1/2 found a new place to rest his sole.!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Kevin:* The dividers are W. Johnson. The way these empty nest sales go. All items are marked and full price on Friday, On Saturday, they are 1/3 off in the morning and 1/2 off after noon. Also you can leave a bid. Anyway The drafting set is at $30 and still there saturday noon. Wife thinks I should buy it. So at check out I say I'd like to bid $10 on the drafting. Checkout lady thinks for a moment and says for $10 I sell it to you now. I give her the $10 and go back to get it. I have to tell the man who is looking at it that I just bought it. No row ensues.

The 79 was the second one I bid on, I did pay $54 for it but it had free shipping. I also missed out on a tongue and groove. I'm 90% set now on what I think I need its just those few hard to get tools that still think I should have. Soon I'll have it all and can retire.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$54 shipped seems well worth it. I have avoided saying I'm x% there on the tools I need, I'd just be lying!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> $54 shipped seems well worth it. I have avoided saying I m x% there on the tools I need, I d just be lying!
> 
> - theoldfart


There is a difference between tools you need and tools you want. For example I starting to collect wood molding planes, but I don't need them, just want them.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I thought Rust hunting was done here for the season, but I ran into an empty-nest estate sale and acquired these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See some of you do collect drafting tools, so it's not just me.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, need vs want!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> ...have avoided saying I m x% there on the tools I need, I d just be lying!
> 
> - theoldfart


Hard to argue that sentiment Kev, more so everyday!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


But… as you acquire more tools you also acquire more knowledge of tools so the percentage that you need never changes, because as you know there an infinite but countable cool tools out there.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


...infinite but countable…

???

Don, did I have you for a discrete math professor about 12 years ago?

LOL!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


@ *Combo and Terry:*
Yes, it is possible to have an *infinite but countable* amount of tools…you just never finish counting them!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> ...infinite but countable…
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


If you didn't have a class from me, then you missed out. 
(I have lectured at Auburn many times.)



> @ *Combo and Terry:*
> Yes, it is possible to have an *infinite but countable* amount of tools…you just never finish counting them!
> 
> - poopiekat


I think you may need a lecture or two. lol.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can certainly say what is UNCOUNTABLE…

...the number of times my loving wife sees me window shopping for a plane on eBay and says, "Don't you already have one of those?"


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My granddaughter said the only other day, Pop, why don't you use one till it breaks and then buy another. You don't need all of these!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ I like that


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Youngins taught right!
DanK


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a Goodell-Pratt No 0477 breast drill for $5 today. Partial label on it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












20+ years old. Only 2 were ever used. Sparingly. 50$+ 13$ for my buddy to ship them to me. From 1/4"-1" in 16ths and an adjustable 1-1/2" thrown in. Happy happy happy.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice drill warren, 5 bucks is a good deal and it still has the side handle.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found a new local auction site that hardly anyone knows about it would appear. Mainly estate sales. They group a lot of things together.

Won my bid for a bunch of saws for about $14. Some junk and some good ones.










Another win was this one of measuring devices. A few Starrett items. Cost about $6.










Spent $7 at a garage sale on two squares and a Stanley SW No 3 level.










The last items are some drill points and a countersink bit all for $1 at an estate sale.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is some solid hauls Warren. Sweet set of bits too Fridge. Auger bits in nice sharp shape cut really well.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


a haul from earlier in the week …

The 45 looks to be a type 12 (ca 1915) and has all its parts plus (3) boxes of cutters-31 total




























The 48, the cracked 92 and the 98 were all stuffed into the user-made box which housed the 45.




























The #92 looks to be a type 1, as it has no disc in the front of the casting, and has a very early iron (see closeup of iron marking)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Johnny, that's an early 98 as well, no depth stop.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's right Kevin-

btw-the stuff came from an acquaintance who got the box from a local centenarian-I can only imagine what other stuff he might have had at one time or another.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet Score.!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's A Disston!

A Disston Abrader 401F to be exact. It was 50 cents at an estate sale that was mainly craft stuff. This was hiding in the corner of the basement with several coffee cans of rusty nails and screws. Not much on the net about this item, however it seems that people that used them like them, and Ebay is listing them for crazy money.



















Interesting little item, I like it, it makes sawdust…


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well the rust hunting season is slower but not over yet.
I came up with this Quartet of 5's









The Tops









And the bottoms

From Left to right: 
Stanley 5c Type 20 the newest one, looks very lightly used
Stanley 5 Type 14, a sweetheart, rusty with red handles, and paint drops
Ohio Tool Co. Thistle Brand, Auburn, N.Y. U.S.A. No 05c Really interesting plane with a nice tapered iron
Stanley 5 1/2 Type 18, nice and heavy.

A picture of the logo on the Ohio Tool Co plane









There is not too much on the Ohio Tool Company, it seems that Don W at time tested tools has the most information. But since this plane was made in NY, that had to be after the merger with Auburn tool co in 1893, and then they ceased production in 1920, that gives it a 27 year period in which it was made. It has no frog adjusting screw, and most of its paint, and a nice protective layer of rust.

They are going in to the clean up queue for the winter. Probably going to sell one or two since I don't need 5 #5's


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I really like my Ohio #5. The tapered iron has a very stout feel to it.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My first Union tool. Tongue and Groove. Usually don't like to enter bidding wars online, but this looks like a solid user!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey I almost bid on that one too. Is that ruler inlaid into your bench?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No, Don, it's just a ruler I made. I use it an awful lot!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> No, Don, it s just a ruler I made. I use it an awful lot!
> 
> - terryR


I didn't think so, but it sure looks like it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How does one measure rasps? Is the 10" number, for example, the length from tang through tip, or is it just the raspy surface that's measured? Or something else?

I picked up this Keen Kutter rasp today because of it's sweet size and very sharp state.










And the tip has perfectly honest wear marks from holding it while working stuff:


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


files and rasps are typically measured from tip to shoulder (the tang is excluded)

the "shoulder" is the point at which the steel curves back, then tapers down to form a tang

some sources refer to the shoulder as "the heel" - but the measurement is the same


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I tend to hold the tip of rasps, too.
Dude who used that KK must have steel tip fingers!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...











A Klein flathead and cable knife, a Nicholson half round file, an 1-1/4" and 2 other size brace bit, and a couple quick clamps. 13$. The best day I've had at the local flea market ever and I've been going for years. That tells you something about the quality of the stuff there. Then again, I was the first to pick the tubs over.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the #20 bit is a nice pick up. I've been looking for those larger sizes even though I've recently figured out a well sharpened expanding bit in nice shape does pretty well in soft woods. But it need the larger size auger bits for hard woods, not just for tool hoarding I swear.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ yea, right. Uh huh, sure


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Help me date and type this plane, I'm thinking its a 18 since the knuckle cap, Excelsior body, 6" long 1 13/16" wide, no eccentric lever, J logo blade 1874- 1909, 4 pat dates on lateral lever.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Help me date and type this plane, I m thinking its a 18 since the knuckle cap, Excelsior body, 6" long 1 13/16" wide, no eccentric lever, J logo blade 1874- 1909, 4 pat dates on lateral lever.
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Type 2, #18…...1889-1893


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Okay, so who got the eBay Miller's Falls plane with the Permaloid knob and tote?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Millers-Falls-209-hand-plane-rare-permaloid-knob-tote-/121810193058?hash=item1c5c740aa2:g:c~gAAOSwwbdWP3TJ


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I take it you didn't! :-(


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering, *Kevin*, if it is on its way to DonW's house! He really wanted a MF with Permaloid, about 10,000 comments ago on HOYD…


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don W, I couldn't find any info on an a 18 without a eccentric lever


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, we both know DonW hasn't met a plane he didn't like!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Old fart, Don W is a finely trained Plane Beagle.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No Permaloid for me.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up this Sandusky Tool Co No-6 round moulding plane at one of my favorite flea market stores in Fort Collins. For $15.60 I couldn't say no. Here she is after cleaning with mineral spirits followed by three liberal coats of BLO.



















The number 92 refers to the model number. Don't know what the 72 refers to…any thoughts? Also, any thoughts as to the approximate time frame this was manufactured? I know Sandusky was around between 18something and 1926, but I was hoping your trained eyes might recognize nuances in the piece that could narrow that.










On the left is a cut as purchased. On the right, after sharpening the iron.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my today's flea market haul.

1) Machinist lamp that I'm going to use as a bench top light source after some cleaning:





































2) Heavy-duty screw drivers. The smaller one is in pretty decent condition, gave it some little sanding and put a BLO on the handle. Larger one needs some more care:










The purchase was about $10 total.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Yuri. As I get older I find I'm using a lamp like that more often except mine has a magnifier on it!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


True on the "as you get older the lamp comes in handy"

Love some perfect handle screwdrivers!


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin, Don, thank you!

Magnifier? Hmm… Sounds like a plan!


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


GP no. 707 carpenters square.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Okay, here's some online finds, along with some pretty good snags from antique shops, thrift stores, and a recent flea market event: 
*


















In no particular order, a Stanley center-finder, tenoner for a bit brace, bench chisels, pin vise, scribes, jeweler's piercing saw, Eclipse coping saw, British tin snips, plumb bobs, miscellaneous measuring tools, and a new-in-box sheet metal bender! Not to mention a Klein Tools funky piston con-rod clock!! Musta been an award or something, from a school fundraiser… 50 cents. All of the above was had for less than $50. I'm building Anarchist-type tool chests for the grandsons, some of these vintage tools will find their way into them.



















Been putting new cutting edges on my collection of old chisels, all of these old soldiers have fresh compound edges on them! Thank God for my *Work Sharp *device!!!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh my ! A mother load, great haul P.K. !!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My goodness, PK, no wonder I cannot find any vintage chisels anywhere! LOL!
Lucky grandsons, too…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have thought of using a work sharp for pencils, PK! Super haul, btw. Is that an extra long bit stock on the pointer?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, everyone!
*Glen:* Only through perseverance do these things turn up. I now know, for example, that the Mennonite Thrift store only stocks their tool shelves on one day of the week, that day being the day after their tool guru/volunteer sorts and prices tools and mechanical things in the back room. So I go there that day!

*Terry,* The chisels I have are often those that were passed over by many sets of eyes before I found them. I really don't mind taking the time to grind out bad chips, horrible off-angle grinds by former users, or just plain rusty ones. I bought two chisels recently coated in some kind of rock-hard adhesive or mastic. I couldn't chip it away. But… an overnight soak in Goo-Gone and the crud peeled away like rubber the next day. They were stamped "Sheffield" under all the goop! They were taped together, both for 25 cents.

*Candy*, I'm still chuckling about your pencil-sharpening comment! No, I really don't sharpen my pencils on it, but I am known to have used a just-sharpened chisel to sharpen those oval or flat-sided carpenter's pencils! The brace tenoner will be given the rust electrolysis treatment, and I'll take a closer look at that extender, might be one user's approach to solving a problem.

With this lot was some really old small garden tools with awesome wooden handles, hand-painted with a Pennsylvania Dutch motif. Those handles will end up on some appropriate chisels or other tools someday.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked this old woodie at a barn sale this fall @ $10









And just the other day got it to actually do some work.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How square is it? Could make a nice shooter.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Feels really odd reading this forum in a hotel room while watching storage wars.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*bandit:* I really like those skew planes!
*Combo:* chip ejection could be a problem if these are used for shooting. You're in a hotel room? Hey, go find an antique shop or junk store and get to work!

Here's some other recent grabs:


















A Canadian version Atkins 6-point saw, a Marples pull saw, Veritas flush-cutter, Really cool old promotional paint-can opener, brass hanging scale Germany, Permaloid reamer, early saw wrest, Marples gimlet, nice but unmarked compass, hand-wrought screwdriver, tack remover, Klein linoleum knife, and a Henckel knife known (I think) as a de-boner. Check those thrift store 25 cent silverware bins, folks! That's an $80 knife!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Recent "Silverware" box find









A 1/4" Gimlet…$5


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What is the item in the upper left corner of the last pic, PK?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Bandit:* I kinda don't use gimlets much, unless I'm re-boring holes I make using Vix bits first. Then a gimlet is great for those brass screws that seem to want to shear off when you've just about got them planted. So even with a gimlet, I'll run a steel screw into the hole first, to put less stress on the brass screw.
*Candy:* That is just a tab which I believe goes with the compass/scriber. That compass weighs a lot, a great high precision tool, and the tab says "solid stainless-Japan" so I think it was exported with the idea of re-branding by a North American distributor/reseller. It has kind of a LS Starret feel to it. You certainly are an eagle-eye, aren't you!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have used that type of "paint can opener", but, it is used to clean out the inside of a pipe after it was cut, called a De-burr-er. Like when the PVC saw leaves than rough edge on the inside of the pipe? Run the tool around to remove all the "fuzz" inside. I think I had one with a blue handle somewhere in the tool boxes….


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think if you take 'nuther look Bandit you'll see the paiint can opener is double duty, bottle opener as well. 
Got a couple of those as well, think the deburrer you're thinking of might have a swivel tip ?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Combo:* chip ejection could be a problem if these are used for shooting. You re in a hotel room? Hey, go find an antique shop or junk store and get to work!


I did visit the local antique stores yesterday. First one had a couple of over priced handyman planes and told me they were the only antique store in town. A block away was another. More of an antique heap then a store, but that can be good, the more disorganized the store the more likely you can deal. Found 5 molding planes marked at $9.95 each all need work some are missing parts. I think two are not to bad. I told the vendor that I would give him $25 for the lot and he took it.


Ohio tool company 62 1/2 No. 8. Roman reverse Ogee 3/8 to 5/8. Needs cutter and wedge.
Ohio tool company 76 size 3/4. Dado. 
Fairclouge Liverpool. Moving filister. Needs cutter and wedge.
Sandusky. boxed hollow (I think). Cutter has a chip and needs serious work.
Ohio tool company 72 No. 6 (maybe-- doesn't say Ohio tool company-does say 72 on one end and 6 on the other). Looks to be a round but has a vee cutter in it. Maybe its the wrong cutter. It sort of matches the Sandusky.
Extra dado cutter.
Extra Hollow cutter.

Sorry no photos, I forgot the camera.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Apparently Scarfe's Paint was/is a independent paint dealer in Brantford, Ontario.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collectibles/brantford/1950s-scarfe-paint-light-up-sign/574813904

Here's a close-up, and the tang really does fit and have better leverage than a screwdriver:










I'll bet that it functions well as a bottle cap opener too. I snagged it for the handle, for one of my naked chisels, but I haven't the heart to bust it up…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The 'solid stainless' sure explains the total lack of rust! As for the eagle eye? Probably not. I just like trying to identify stuff and figure out what it is or why it's different? 
Looking forward to pics, Don!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Looking forward to pics, Don!
> 
> - CFrye


I promiss to do my best. I have two weeks which will end the semester and then I leave for Florida for 4 weeks.
I have lots to do.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


combo: Yeah, I sure would like to discover a cache of wooden molding planes. To be more precise, I'd like to find a completely matched set of hollows and rounds by a British maker! I just don't like buying them one at a time; I'll end up with a mish-mosh of makers, colors, and species.

remember that in Florida, especially the northern half of the state, there are flea markets that are open one weekday, any day you can find one venue or another open somewhere…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I will be in the southwest near Marco-Island. If you or any one know of decent flea markets or antique malls please do let me know.

It would be nice to find a matched set of H&Rs but I don't think its possible to find them cheap. So I don't mind picking up a molding plane here and there for $5 or $10 or very nice ones under $20. Plus I do have a cache of Sandusky cutters that I will simply need to make bodies for. ;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












A Stanley #7 and a J.Kellogg, Amherst, MS. According to A guide to American planes, this was made 1839-67.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, Amherst,MS or Amherst,MA?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, Amherst,MS or Amherst,MA?
> 
> - theoldfart


So after I posted I went back to reading. The stamp is Amherst MS, but he was from Amherst MA. One of his stamps is Amherst Mass. There is also a J. Kellogg & Co, Amherst MS, from Amherst MA.

So I'm not sure what the MS means.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. I would guess that MS is J Kellogs abbreviation for Massachusetts.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a fascinating topic in itself, Don and Kevin! As a child, I recall using MS as an abbreviation when sending letters and cards to relatives in Massachusetts. But according to this link, the state abbreviations were standardized in 1963 (my memory is of an earlier day) but indeed at one time MS was an acceptable abbreviation for Massachusetts. Amherst is on the Connecticut River in the Berkshires, so Don's plane did not travel too far.
*
https://about.usps.com/who-we-are/postal-history/state-abbreviations.pdf


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*@Candy:* Regarding your observation about my tenoner, you are absolutely right about the extended shank. While derusting, it became clear to me that an augur bit shank was cut off and welded to the adjustable depth rod. The rod itself has graduations from 0" to 2", controlling the depth of the cut. Yep, indeed it could sharpen a pencil, lol, or any round stock up to about 1 1/2" in diameter. So… it's really not a tenoner as I stated, it just bevels (or tapers?) round stock. No luck on a manufacturer, after a half hour of burnishing and deburring….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, Poopiekat. I picked up a spoke pointer that was missing the bit stock (thanks to Smitty for naming the missing part for me). Earlier this month, my BIL and I were discussing using an auger bit to fashion a replacement. I found this catalogue pic on line. Seems the bit stock was branded but, not the pointer itself on these Stearns versions.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That s a fascinating topic in itself, Don and Kevin! As a child, I recall using MS as an abbreviation when sending letters and cards to relatives in Massachusetts. But according to this link, the state abbreviations were standardized in 1963 (my memory is of an earlier day) but indeed at one time MS was an acceptable abbreviation for Massachusetts. Amherst is on the Connecticut River in the Berkshires, so Don s plane did not travel too far.
> *
> https://about.usps.com/who-we-are/postal-history/state-abbreviations.pdf
> 
> - poopiekat


Thanks for that Info. I was wondering if that's what it was but hadn't had time to research it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo, *Candy!!* That also explains why the manufacturer's name isn't visible anywhere on mine, looks like the tang broke off or got cut off!! On mine, somebody did a quite righteous job of fusing the two pieces together. LOL, I also spent half an hour looking for the cap over the cutter, now I know there wasn't one!










By design, oddly enough, if you plunge the depth control deeply enough, the cutter gets in the way of the travel.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Amherst is on the Connecticut River in the Berkshires, so Don s plane did not travel too far.
> *
> 
> - poopiekat


Since I found this plane in Bellows Falls, VT, it made it about 60 miles.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I guess its a good think it floats. LOL.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So guess what came in the mail today!




























From an online seller who had no idea what this is: A *Union X-26* transitional, unique in that it has the vertical post elevator for the cutter. No mention of this was made when I saw the ad, and it came home to me for $13 CDN, about $9.95 US dollars, plus shipping. WOW I'm really pleased, I got quite a few Union trannies, but this is my first X-series example!! In the box was another buy, a Shelton frog with an intact lateral adjuster, hard to find with the lat not snapped off. A good day!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, PK! 
The only Union I have is a newly acquired hacksaw that is now soaking in a water/molasses bath.
BTW that bitstock cleaned up great!


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to an estate sale this morning. Bought a Stanley No. 55 because I did not have one. $50, probably a little high.










Also bought a wooden router plane for $20. Plane is 5 1/2 in across and the iron it 1/4 in. thick at the cutting end. $20.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A very good day P.K. ! Always great when you can double up on the good and rare stuff .


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is it the picture, or is teh Union painted gray poopiekat?

$50 for a #55 is a pretty good deal Bill. They sell higher than the #45s. Some nice finds. I sure wish you'd have grabbed that Millers!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, PK.

A 55 for $50 is unfair! LOL.

Acquired in recent trade; a skewed rabbet, fillister, and 3/4" round. I may have the makers in the wrong order, but Sandusky, Auburn Tools, and Union are represented. All solid and complete.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nice Terry I need to post pictues of mine.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*@DonW,*
Yeah, it seems to be some sort of hot-rod primer or one of my favorites from years ago: "Barbecue Black" paint.
As I mentioned, the surface of this and any Union transitional is that they'll easily take a gloss black finish and look like they've been well-sanded between coats. This guy needs a correct iron and chipbreaker, but that triple-laminated, extra thick cutter is growing on me! I've already stripped the paint off the cutter, with a burnishing wheel, and it looks good, Don!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These are my November finds a mix of "antique sores", ebay'ed, and trades.










*Back Row*

5 molding planes from "antique store" for $25
Auburn tool company skew dado plane with new knicker made by TerryR and Ash wedge made by me.
Stanely 5 1/2 traded with Don W
Stanley 59 Doweling jig -ebay $40.80 (including shipping)
Stanley 79 Side Rabbet plane -ebay $54 (including shipping)

*Middle*

a couple of irons that came with the above molding planes
2 Nooitgedagt chisels 1/4" & 3/8" -ebay for $26.50 (including shipping)
Very excellent, beautiful and well made dovetail and marking knife made by TerryR (place your orders now!) They deserve better pictures.

*Front Row*

Stanley 48 -ebay for $61.00 (including shipping)
Stanley 48 -ebay for $60.65 (including shipping), bought by accident.
Stanley 49 -ebay for $60.75 (including shipping) needs cutters.

Close ups by request.

I did get ebay addicted and I am going cold turkey now passing up some juicy tools.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here are the molding planes and irons I collected between June 1 and Dec 1, 2015:










Looks like a project!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you owned up to being a addict Don K. You're among friends and fellow addicts. This place is like a Bar.!! We should name it the "Rusty Pub". Give me a shot Barkeep, I'm Dry


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don W, grant me the serenity to accept the tools I cannot restore, the courage to restore the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a gouge, a couple rasps in pretty good shape, a Stanley bevel, and a microplane rasp.









Just finished the bevel.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don W, grant me the serenity to accept the tools I cannot restore, the courage to restore the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.
> 
> - Combo Prof


When all else fails, just assume it can be restored.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"When all else fails, just assume it can be restored."

Maybe so but only DonW can raise the dead


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As Yoda was known to say:

"no, there is another…."


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You just need a good elf hiring system.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've always had a liking for multi tools so couldn't pass this one up..








Eclipse 4 S, the vendor said 1930's but danged if I can crack the UK patent system lol..









Came with 11 of the 16 cutters etc.









Got it for 20, since it's been spotted as high as 40 pounds in England, up to 50 dollars here. The blades are mostly hacksaw type and some for wood, a screwdriver (slotted type) and a couple of machinist's scrapers as well as a file. They only had one screw for holding the blades, a second would have been in the way of your hand.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool tool, Glen! 
"SUTTING"?


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Maybe "slitting".


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Maybe "slitting".
> 
> - woodcox


That does make more sense. Carry on.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah..Woodcox is right.. "Slitting"

I think we're all "carrying on" ;-)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Must be a Canadian thing. Never saw British Eclipse brand in the USA.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Had an Eclipse Nest of Saws awhile back…..still have the backsaw set up.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Neat Poopie, whats the item to the right side ? Looks like a sharpener/glass cutter ? The box would appear to be in better shape than mine "crisper" if that's a correct term ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok: Picked this "thing" up at a Labour Day Fest…..









no markings I can read on it. It will hold most hex end shafts









I pull the black ring back to change out bits. Handle is not wood..









And has a hole in the end, like there was a cap of some sort









Still trying to find out about this fancy screwdriver….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Not sure if this "Eclipse" #2 plane deserves mention here, I always thought there was a Stanley connection to this plane but not sure. Nor am I certain that these goofy 4-S multi-tools are connected either.

Lithographed tin does not survive too well in heavy usage. Yes, a glass cutter, probably not part of the ensemble, but about as useless as the other tools in the set.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit: That looks to me to be a "Tung-Sol" multi screwdriver. As a kid back in the '50's, I had one, but lately on eBay I've seen them with various other manufacturer names.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok, from deep in the heart of Redneckdom….when one has to turn off the "paved road"....a pair of planes.









One is a Mohawk-Shelburne #4 sized smoother. made by Millers Falls

One is an Ohio Tool Co. No.035. Both will need a bit of work to get back in working order.

The Pair cost me …..$1. Or, about $0.50 each. 









Frog is a bit loose on the Razzee smoother, tote needs a horn. It came with just the iron. I do have a chip breaker for it, and a lever cap…I think. Have both a Stanley Trans lever cap, and a "plain jane" one.

might take a day to get them both done….maybe?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good score, but a whole day ? We do expect you to continue to challenge DonW for speed of restoration you know.. ;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That would be an entire day to do BOTH planes. The #035 will take the longest of the two.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to two estate sales today. Nothing huge but a couple of interesting items. Hyde 4" putty knife that looks like it had never been used. CeeTee pliers. We have the opinion here that those were the best ever made so I almost always take those if they are $1. Yankee drill with 6 bits from 1/16 to 11/64. Then a Norton hard Arkansas stone in a pristine box. Everything for less than $5.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not the result of any rust hunting as such, butone of my colleagues brought me a 12"x10"x4" lump of European hornbeam. Got to love it when someone brings you free wood.










Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Build a plane bottom !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sharpen your tools first!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don - What make is the plane in the middle photo from bottom - the one with the hump running along the sole?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Liberty Bell. Stanley made two sizes of these steel planes. A #4 and a #5 size. I think they were the No. 104 and the No.105?

And, not a piece can be swapped out with any other Stanley made plane.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh, man, a #105. *Don*, where didja get it? That's one of my holy grails, I got all the other Liberty Bells except for this one!!! Somebody on a collector site has one for $135 US, that would be about $180 CDN for me, plus shipping and he doesn't want to ship to Canada. You just don't see 'em up on the frozen prairie tundra!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I bought the #105 at an antique shop in Little Falls. I have lost the bid on so many on EBay I can't even count. After paid $55 for this one and I think that's about half retail. I just need the #104 and I'll have one of each liberty bell.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'll take a better picture, but I didn't realize the cap was brass on them. The color is about worn off and it has the brass look. Its in great shape, just a broken tote.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's a beauty, Don!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nothing like getting my "Fix" on a Saturday morning!!










first, the stocking stuffers… My stocking, LOL! A mint Stanley #95 scribe gauge, scorer for a #45-#55, bit brace reamer and countersink, fine slipstone for gouges, and three Irwin N.O.S. auger bits from the '60s.










A bunch of hollows and rounds, sadly all different makers, species and colors, three of these were bought previously, the others are today's additions.










four kool planes, a nice Union #5, a Siegley #35, (never knew such a thing existed!) Union #24, and a righteous two-iron sash cutter, no known maker.

Luv them Unions!!! Not a whole lot of $$$ was spent…honest!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool haul. The Siegley 35 is really a Stanley. Siegley never made a tranny. Stanley just stuck his name on some after they bought him out.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good info, Don! I really should crack the PTAMPIA books more often, but that Siegley had just come in the door when I took the pic and posted it.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul PK. I really like the tapered reamer and hollow and rounds. I'm keeping my eye out for a vintage tapered reamer the right size for chair work. I'm guessing I'll get around to making one first.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


thanks,* Tim!* Yeah, I'm re-discovering all sorts of square-tang accessories, both vintage and the amazing assortment of Lee-Valley bit brace tools…. like this: http://www.leevalley.com/US/Garden/page.aspx?p=54865&cat=1,180,42240,53317&ap=1

Which might be what you're looking for.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow this thread really took off! I'm gonna have a snap a few pics tonight


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK: This old plane cleaned up nicely….









Ohio Tool Co. No. 035….

I might have found a use for this $10 plane…









Might make a decent shoulder plane? Auburn Tool Co. No. 31??? Width is 1-1/2". by 9-1/2" long. I also have been using this as an "Angle-finder" 









Handle is Rosewood, with brass parts. has only a "Made in USA" on the blade….cost me a whopping dollar bill…twice what I paid for the #035!


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Won an auction and went to an estate sale. Right around $10 for this. Stanley bevel gage, a couple plumb bobs, some odd wrenches, an odd grease gun, and a Pexto brace that is likely to donate the handle rosewood for a plane tote repair. Then there is a newer square/mortise gage.










Then it came in a S-K tool box.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is that odd jobs a genuine Stanley?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












An instant saw-set collection arrived at my door, for really cheap money. One is a genuine Atkins, the others are sorta generic but all different. Also some handsaws, a hand vise, and some more square-tang stuff not pictured.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got a blue somax saw set from the in-laws today. Got home and tried it out and was quite pleased with the results. This whole sharpening thing is kind of fun.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just happened to see that there was an estate sale listed on Craigs that was almost completely tools from an old handyman, since it was close I zipped by on Saturday, regretting that I missed the first day. Fortunately there were still lots of tools, any everything imaginable. Most of the pickers were looking for socket sets and screwdrivers. There were a couple of chisels that were fairly new and ugly, but I pulled this out of the piles.










The plane is a Stanley #5 with a missing horn on the tote, looks to be a type 13 with a type 11 "V Logo" blade. This is how the blade and chipbreaker were installed.










Probably was pretty frustrating to use like that. The Brace has really nice rosewood handles, and appears to be in really good shape. the maker's mark was "Worth"










Just some other odds and ends, screws, and saw blades, that were unopened, and this last interesting item, A box of single edged razor blades with a blade holder.










Labeled "SEECO" with two patents.










Haven't had the time to look up anything but the plane so far. Not bad for the weekend before Christmas


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey warrenkicker, check your PM. 
DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Bandit*: I really like those Ohios! Unusual to see a transitional made by them, and you did a great job on the re-hab!

*Co-Goose:* I'm always amused at how some people try to put a plane together! But that is what I'd call a good day of rust-hunting, what you brought home*.

*MN-Clone*: I'll have to investigate this Somax company, it sounds familiar.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks PK. Anytime you can pick up a type 13 it is a good day. I agree with you, there are 4 possible ways to put the chipbreaker and iron together on a plane, it seems that the most common is the iron backwards. This was the first time that I have seen a chipbreaker backwards along with the iron. If it were not for this forum and the internet, I would get it wrong as well.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And add an upside down lever cap and the party is complete


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just won this cool marking gauge on ebay. I remember seeing this design of gauge somewhere before, but can't recall who the maker was. Anyone know who made these?

Seller's pics (and what great photos they are):
































































I also won this new wheel marking gauge for £23.99. Beautifully made by the seller in brass and African blackwood.



















Can't wait to hold them.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, there is some lettering on end of the threaded rod in the last pic. Owners mark or makers mark?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that Kev. I'm still trying to make it out, but it looks like an owner's mark.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's a closer look at the markings.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh yea, that's mine. Send it back 

Looks like a good idea if someone has an irrecoverable screw arm plow.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those look fine Andy!!.

Stopped by a shop my wife wanted to go to today. Got.me a few goodies.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good Lord Don ! Do you have ANY space left ?
Andy, Great gauges , sorry, the wood one looks like something I've seen but no idea either.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy crap Don! You hit the jackpot and they all look in remarkably good condition.

Once I figured out I was reading the owner's name on my marking gauge upside down, I can see it says A. SMITH.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *MN-Clone*: I ll have to investigate this Somax company, it sounds familiar.
> 
> - poopiekat


It's the brand of saw set that lee valley sells.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice marking gauge, Andy! (the beech) The shop-made looks like one of mine. LOL.

Goodness, Don. Any Atkin & Sons? Any complex you wanna flip? Please tell us you paid hundreds and hundreds of dollars for that haul!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Gotta give my wife credit for digging this jewel up…










She left one package for me to open this morning on her way to work. I thought the box was too small and light for a plane! LOL!

Cannot get over the tiny size…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wowsers, congrats Terry, it looks in great shape !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ewwww Terry!!!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A few paint splatters…almost all the japanning…solid wood. It appears to be recent type, but I'm not complaining!

Am I allowed to make shavings with a no.1?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don's wife insists they go shopping at antique stores for planes. Terry's wife buys him Stanley no. 1's just because. What is it about marriage I don't understand? Congrats you lucky dogs.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, no doubt you've been a good boy whole year so you got all the best for Christmas: first shop elves, now that plane…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


WOW! Congratulations, Terry!!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


pre-Holiday tips…

dig wife a new duck pond,
build wife new hide tanning frames, light weight,
turn wife cool container for small items,
install new lights in chicken coop,
install new water tank for chicken coop,
run heat tape to animal's water supply,
baby sit workers installing new windows, and double check details,
modify wife's draw knife to fit her tiny hands,
mop floors in house regularly,
...
allow her to be a crazy woman!
LOL!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice one Terry. That looks like a really nice plane.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> pre-Holiday tips…
> 
> ...
> allow her to be a crazy woman!
> ...


Well, I got part of it down!!


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, that marking gauge is some serious kind of cool. Congrats.

Don, can't wait to see the parade of woodies you'll be posting. Well done!


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DanK - PM back to you.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats Terry - you are now part of an exclusive club


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was drawn to this design that Andy posted 
http://lumberjocks.com/comments/2814474










So I made one.










Next one will be a little cleaner, I just wanted to see if it worked!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Don. I see a blooming business there.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think your onto something Don.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I knew someone would make one. Go Don. I've got it in my possession now and it is every bit as nice as it looks in the photos.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing since there will be 'the next one' that it does work! 
;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I m guessing since there will be the next one that it does work!
> ;-)
> 
> - CFrye


It works pretty slick. I need to get some better dowel than the home depot birch or beech or whatever it was that I used. I think I made the slide piece a little to big as well. I'll need to cut that down some.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Don.
How did you cut the threads?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice, Don.
> How did you cut the threads?
> 
> - terryR


I have a tap and die


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been fascinated by wooden threads for years! Just love the low-tech look and function. Is the Beall thread system the right choice?

How does the fence lock in position? back and front sections screw towards each other for friction fit? Gotta make one of these…I can turn a pretty fence like Andy's vintage gauge, but no thread making skills. 

I finally re-sawed a vintage woody so have nice old Beech.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I bought my set about 30 years ago for a local store similar to woodcraft. They have long since left the area. (I can't even remember the name) I only have the 3/4" but have thought a lot about getting bigger sets.

I Don't know who made mine.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, we got the WoodRiver set @ Woodcraft








had some chip out on the threads of an oak dowel that hubby turned. I think we read that it works better on harder woods.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks exactly like the set I bought 30 odd years ago from Busy Bee Tools, I did add the bottoming tap. Mine's the 3/4 inch size like Don's.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did some sharpening this weekend. 6 plane irons and 13 chisels. Got a new chisel iron in a tools box I recently purchased. 1 1-2" wide and quite short. Haven't seen that many makers marks so this is a new one. Sorry there are some plastic handles in the but I had them so I figured I could sharpen them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Terry, we got the WoodRiver set @ Woodcraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks exactly like my set.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've got the 3/4 tap and die set from 30+ years ago and was having trouble cutting clean threads until I read about soaking the dowel and the tapped hole in mineral oil overnight before cutting the threads. It worked much much better but not quite perfectly. The cutter has to be scalpel sharp, and mine still is due to low mileage. I wondered, but haven't taken the time to try soaking in BLO overnight and then letting it dry before cutting. The wood fibers getting severed need all the support they can get. The mineral oil just reduces the friction on the uncut part of the thread leading to less breakage, but doesn't offer cellular support like a dried BLO might.

My experience with very sharp HSS router bits cutting wood threads in a jig (like Beall) doesn't work much if any better than the box die. The more dense the wood, the more durable the thread, so I suppose there's a reason most big vise screws are hard maple. 
DanK


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


School still keeping me away from LJ's a lot lately but here is my non-hand tool rust hunt find from yesterday









A LJ early 60's era Craftsman 12"x39" lathe. Has all the appropriate 60's design accoutrements that I love, original Craftsman stand, original tools, faceplate and spur head and live center in the tail stock plus lots of cleanup needed.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Road trip today, found TWO antique stores side by side, and even found a parking place right out front, good sign?

Smaller store had better prices….that I could afford…so, for $35 and change









Lever cap says "UNION", colour scheme says…...sears. Little guy next to the #5? Stanley No. 90 with patent date on the iron, and a "B" casting. Of course, it does have a small crack in the top piece. Talked the price down to $22 for the #90, Jack plane was $12. 









Have the little plane cleaned up..









So…what exactly is a Stanley No.90 used for???


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$22 for a #90 you SUCK!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did a little rust hunting while on vacation in southwest Florida. Slim pickings but I Found this Miller Falls #22 (~Stanley No.7) for $40. Photo does not do it justice. Its only dirty and has surface rust. No pits, cracks, or chips that I can find. It disassembled easily with my pocket knife screw driver. Japanning is 95%. Can't wait to get it home and cleaned up. Well except that its warm here and there is snow at home.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet !!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a great score, Don.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice millers Falls Don! No real reason why but I've always felt partial to Type 11 Stanley's and any of the MF plane lines.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My first restoration was a Miller Falls 14c, so I too have a soft spot for them. I think I'll make a traveling tool chest for my small Miller Falls collection. I would need a few more of them to fill it …


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today's haul:










Disston and Sandvik handsaws, Stanley #190 plane, as yet unidentified #6, Stanley Liberty Bell #129.










Gooddell-Pratt Push Drill and bits, Trojan fretsaw, Kunz veneer saw, and some vintage C-clamps from Williams, Cincinnati, and Jorgensen/Adjustable. Three 'Jet' split-jaw clamps.

Rather than my usual haunts, I went to the local 'Canadian Woodworker' who had some kind of promotion where members can bring out their old tools for resale on the showroom floor. Wish I'd been there on the first day! The heavy machinery, jointers and cast iron cabinet saws, were everywhere; wish I had room for some of the bigger stuff!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice snag Poopie ! Those split jaw clamps are very handy things to have, The top jaw is split into a y with two feet, right ?
I've got a couple variations of that, including a Mastercraft C clamp that works wonders when losening or tightning saw nuts, thought they were kind of gimicky at the time, but they're sure handy !


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen:
If you have a "*Canadian Woodworker*" store in your neck of the woods, they do a promotional thing where member's old tools can be sold under consignment This only happens in early January.. Worth checking out, for anyone living in Canada. They are affiliated somehow with Rockler. Yes, that "Y" design allows for tremendous holding power! I've had a pair of Fuller split-jaws, they get moved up in the rotation from time to time.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


:-( no such stores around here P.K. closest I can come is a Habitat store, they are about an hour away although the local chapter has an annual garage sale that sometimes has some neat stuff..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul (again !) Don.. what's with the weld splops on the square do'ye think ? Someone trying to square the square ? Or just messy..


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Never mind the weld splodges Glen, what I want to know is what Don's got planned for those lovely slabs of wood at the back of the bench?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ive got a couple of them old school cam clamps and they'll squeeze a lawyer into telling the truth. Nice pick up Yoda. Are they Hartford Co clamps by chance?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glen, I believe the top 2 squares were hand made. It was suggested elsewhere the crack was probably a blacksmith weld starting to give, but either way its a repaired crack. I'm thinking the repair is as old as me.

Stef, the only thing I can find on the clamp is the patent mark shown, and it doesn't make sense. I haven't had any more time to research it.

Andy, I don't normally buy lumber except for exotic speciies, but that hunk of old growth cherry just jumped out at me. Its a full 3" thick. At $15 i said what-the-heck. No plans yet.

I need to research the Phenix saw as well.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I think mine may be the same. An '88 patent? Or was is '18? Ill have to check mine at home.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Would that be a Pheonix Warranted saw? If so, it was by Atkins, as I have one or two handsaws from them…


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, Phoenix Warranted was one of the brands used by E.C. Atkins of Indianapolis. On some of the saws it is spelled Phenix, though I'm not sure why. Maybe the maker was having a bad day.

The image on the medallion is a Phoenix bird rising out of a crown. Atkins called his factory Sheffield Saw Works, as a word play on the British saws made in Sheffield. I've never heard anyone else say this, but my theory is that the symbology of the Phoenix rising out of a crown signifies rebirth of a "new Sheffield" rising from the roots of British saw making.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What's the little block plane, Don?
A Phoenix saw? damn, that's the one I just turned down? doh!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, its actually Phenix, and its a very small. Maybe a toolbox saw??


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dang you turn up the dangdest stuff Don !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The little block was sold as a Birmingham. I can't find any evidence that it is or is not. I bought it at an antique mall, but the seller is a tool guy and been there a long time. But I'll keep looking for evidence on way or the other.

Terry, the miter saw is a Disston.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The plate on the phenix is 20". What kind of saw is it?


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












I picked up a (generic?) #8 plane. Any help identifying it's make or vintage would be appreciated. Broken tote, knob, and frog, but it was almost free, so I didn't care. Bottom is nice and flat, no cracks in the sole.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The plate on the phenix is 20". What kind of saw is it?
> 
> - Don W


Panel saw Don


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Sargent No. 106, says the cutter.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I have a little plane like that that's sitting in a junk pile. It looked too cheap and I wasn't sure it was all there. Want it? Maybe we can work out trade with 444?

DanK

LAWL!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Sargent No. 106, says the cutter.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


The fact that it has that vertical post receptor in the back (probably left over 206 bases) means in was one of the last ones made. Probably early 1940's.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Not a lot of hunting lately, plus Power tool restoration has taken a lot of hand tool time away. Grabbed a 70.5, small Stanley brace and a so far unnamed square.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These are not my latest find but rather a seasons worth of clamp finds









I have plenty of Jorgy cabinet makers and bars but something about vintage ones catches my eye.
The top pair are Cincinnati, the next two are Wetzler deep throat heavy duty, the next one is a Hargraves, and the final two are also Wetzler. In keeping with our corporate philosophy not much on the way of currency changed hands. Most were rust welded shut and some elbow grease was applied. Well worth the effort.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I haven't found much lately but I have found a source for some rust that isn't near me. These are in Annapolis, MD 21401 and you would most likely want to drive to pick these up but there are some possibilities for some nice items. This web site has sales in multiple locations around the country. I have bought some things from three or four different auctions local to me and just like at normal auctions there are some good deals and some other things aren't such a great deal.

http://www.ctonlineauctions.com/storecatalog.asp?searchtxt=&show=&userid=30875&searchtype=0&search=Search&catid=1081


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


@TOF: Yeahhhh, those are awesome clamps! I've been picking them up wherever I see 'em too, with the idea of someday purging all of my newer ones. nice looking shop there, by the way!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Visited a local antique mall. Had some good stuff. The best was way overpriced. I came home with only this lik thing.

















Smoother with butcher iron. 








800$. I wish. 








Is this worth 14$?








Ole liberty bell jack








I. Butcher chisel 








Sweet strop that I forgot to go back and get. 



































225$ for the bedrock








Never saw a chuck like that. 









The most rust I've ever seen in one area. A bunch of woodies, great shape, to expensive.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks PK.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thank fridge. Thats the same sort of experience I seem to have. Still sometimes you can find something worth the price. Don't forget anything over $20 can be negotiated and you usually get 10% off. My trouble is that I am so successful at garage and estate sales, that Antique Mall and store prices just turn me off. Still I always look. Why did woodies suddenly go from reasonable to over priced?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don't know don or else I'd buy them. It equaled everything I've ever seen in the wild put together down here. 2 of the stores had a dedicated section for tools. Unfortunately, the prices on the good stuff kept me away.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...











Had some money. Possibly complete?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More than complete, it has two cutters!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> More than complete, it has two cutters!
> 
> - theoldfart


Ha… I was typing the exactly the same .


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Need a pic of the other side


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One iron was replaced and one which I believe is original is a 4 line iron.









It was pricey at 45$ but I've never seen one that looked complete.

Can take more pics if nec when I get home.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got the spurs but your missing the depth stop


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Of the depth stop, spur, and fence, I'd say the depth stop is the best one to be missing. You can fairly easily mark a line with a gauge and stop when you get to it.

Those are some pretty good tools. I guess the higher prices reflect your local supply being less.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin's spotted it right with the depth stop, but what's catching my eye is the age of that beaut..my Walters book is out of reach but the Stanley script sure makes it look older than my ones..I think you may have scored at 45 ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The older 78s didn't have the adjuster lever. They also didn't come with 2/blades and caps. That's a user add.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, looks like I need to find a depth stop. Oh the enabling.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Lots of them on e-bay.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow. Oh well. First time I've seen a plane at this flea market and I've been going for years.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thrift store find, it's not rusty, but this should make a nice wide strop. The leather is about 1/4" thick…is that too much? Smooth or rough side up?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


i leave the rough side up


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, I'll do the same.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have smooth side up on my current strop and prefer it. Previous one was rough side up. Both ways work.

1/4in thick should work well.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well then, I think I will put it smooth side out since the old owners name is written with a sharpie on the back.
Thanks guys!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


After you infuse it with enough compound you won't see the owners name.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


They had this large old veneered table at a thrift store fro 20.00 My wife would kill me if I brought it home. It wouldn't go with her décor.

I'm wondering what the base wood under the veneer would be…Maybe I should get it and dismantle it for the wood


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hard to say, putty, but having worked on a lot of old oak furniture over the years I'd say there's a good chance it's yellow poplar. A lesser chance it's maple. Can you tell anything by looking at the underside of the table top?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Poplar would be my guess as well. I've not seen maple, but maybe Birch.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


unbelievable… about that round oak table. 20 years ago, you could just about name your price on vintage round oak tables… and now I see…$20? yikes. I still own a few choice pieces of cherished "Larkin" golden oak items… and I know I'd hardly be able to give them away. Perhaps they'll cycle back.

*Here are two planes I picked up this past week:
*









A Stanley #32, and a Stanley#129 Liberty Bell.

I went right to work on the totes, both had the obligatory broken horns….










And yes, the Liberty will get all iron refinished, this poor thing was slathered in craft gold spray paint, but that's what makes it a good deal….not for the feint of heart.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, furniture styles are like any style. Take neckties for example. My son went nuts wondering where I got that "wonderful, cool, new style" necktie. "Well, I bought it in 1975 at JC Penny." He was skeptical. And if you are looking to get peak value from some old purchase, well, hang onto it. It's like stock on the market…if you've got the right one it'll come back with a vengeance….someday when you're least expecting it!

Those are cool furniture on your workbench there… Is that plane shavings bubbling out of your FWW latte?

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dan! I'm not as worried about the value of furniture from the 'Golden Oak" period as I am the value of old planes. However, the prices do seem to be heading for the stratosphere, it's almost impossible to buy at the rate and price of even five years ago. These old transitionals are getting harder to find.
Heh, that's not froth on my latte, just a crumpled bag that got into the shot!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, I hope you're right about those sticks!

PK, nice repairs.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *DonW,* for the good words.

Today on my rust rounds I found these:


















A presumably type 9 #8 Stanley plane, 2 patent dates but SW cutter, Stanley spoke shave, some more tang drill bits for a brace, and one of these axe heads whose proper name I really cant be certain of.

Am I the only one who buys bits for a bit brace any more? I still love to use mine.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, PK! A brush hook is what I've heard it called.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found a small chisel yesterday..









Had a replacement handle, edge was BADLY ground and it was curved and burnt on the corners, it needed a rescue operation…..$9 + tax….width is 1-1/2"....

Friend I was with did all the buying…...T-16 No.6 was the keeper of his day…..I'll see IF he will post a few pictures of his haul…..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Thanks, Candy!* now that you mention it, my ex-FIL called his a "bush ax"... You're undoubtedly right! Seems I could make something worthwhile out of it, like a shingle froe or something!
*Bandit:* nice grab, you can peel bark off a log with that weapon!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, definitely not


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Fridge:* Jeez… you got some nice bits, packaging and all!
But… do you use them? I do, and I got funny looks when the vendor asked me what the heck I planned to do with mine…I said I USE them!! Nothing more gratifying than punching a hole or two with these now and then.
Thanks for the pic! Nice collection! Gotta buy more… gotta buy more…. Right now I'm into flat screwdriver bits with tang top, and expansion bits by Irwin and others. But the smaller sizes especially, the #4 and #5 are good to find when they're not bent.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Fridge:*
Here's my body count: 58 loose bits, 2 expansion bits, some non-drill attachments, and a set of vintage Irwins in the original oak case.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I use my bits for most of my boring tasks. Three sets of RJ's, two 100's and a set of 101's. A set of extra long brace bits form the 1880's ( 12 of 13) by E N Pierce. Lots of center bits, counter sinks, a few tapered reamers, sone gimlet style bites, a couple of expansion bits and a hollow auger tennon cutter. Think i should make a family pic!

Edit. Almost forgot ….a pointer tool and five RJ dowel bits and a SW brace extension.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin!

It's a good feeling to know I'm not alone with my fascination for bits and bit braces.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some good stuff.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I use mine for sure. I really like how well they work. I have two sets of Irwin's, another partial set, 4 or 5 expansive bits including a NOS Irwin in the box, and lots of loose bits including some Russel Jennings.

For fun I tried the expansive bit through a scrap piece of 2×6.









The scale doesn't look like it, but that bit on the right is a 1" bit, and the expansive bit cut a 3" hole. Just wanted to see if it would work. Actually cut a nice hole. Took a pretty strong effort, but not too bad. Also bored 40 1-1/8" holes for my lumber rack.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pk, 20-25 year old Irwins. 50$. I was very happy to find the set from 1/4"-1" in 16ths. Plus an expansive bit. I use them when I have time to and when I need a deep hole bored. It's kinda hard not to use my drill press with cross slide vise when I can. Time is at a premium with small kids most times.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jeez, you guys! You make me wish that round-shank drills were never invented!!!
Thanks for all the posted pics.

Are these available anywhere, new??? I see a few accessories at Lee Valley, but never the boring bits.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Afraid all of mine are boxed up right now..









For some reason, there is even a pair of Craftsman bits in there…..22 and 12. 









The braces have their own place to "hang out" 









Nothing real fancy, though.

( yes, I do use them, too…)


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Are these available anywhere, new??? I see a few accessories at Lee Valley, but never the boring bits.
> 
> - poopiekat


Tools for working wood has some Jennings pattern bits, but $30-40 a piece and usually out of stock.
https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-JB.XX
Wood owl auger bits are made in Japan and are very nice. More like $20 a piece. I bought one because I needed a 1-1/8" bit and it was much higher quality than the new Irwin I found at Menards I think. Plus the Schwarz recommended them. I can order them on Home Depot's website with free ship to store, but I don't know about in Canada.
The new Irwins Menards had were the regular two spur wood auger bits, and were $15 or so I think, but the machining quality was very low.
But either option costs way way more than a good vintage set unless you need a specific size.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I guess I shouldn't bring up the subject of new, store-bought tools in Don's Rust-Hunting thread!
*Tim*, those Jennings Pattern bits are a sight for sore eyes! I'm going to have to give that some thought, but I don't think I will run out of old bits fast enough. * Bandit: * Nice ensemble of bits and braces!
Fridge and everyone: It's good to know that I'm not the only one clinging to traditional methods. I really didn't think anyone other than myself was still using and collecting the old squareheads!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just us old farts PK.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Took me a few years to discover these old bits are valuable tools!










My set is small, but they do get used when my wimpy drill press can't cut the mustard. After seeing prices on TFWW for new, I'll appreciate what I have more!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally got a chance to take and upload pictures of my brace bits.








The bit at the bottom is a 1-3/4" for my beam boring machine.









Some interesting bits including a set of twist bits with square shank for braces. They have very small angles on the ends, so they're only for woodworking, but they don't cut all that well even when sharp. I guess the advantage is they are sized in 32nds. Then there's some center bits and a few others I don't know the names of. Were apparently a vintage version of pocket hole bits or counter sinks built in. And there's a circle cutter that I assume is for leather washers, not wood based on the spurs. About half of the 56 loose bits in the bin of extras are scrap metal worthy.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, *Terry!* Nice chips you're making there! I think I'll keep an eye out for more, and eventually weed out the bent ones and duplicates. Same with braces, I'd have a tough time if I was told to pick two and sell the rest.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And finally my latest rust hunting finds. 









Everything but the saw was $.50 a piece. Nothing spectacular, but how do you turn down a half decent tool for $.50? Said the person on Hoarders, I know. The saw was a separate buy, it's an Atkins 53 crosscut panel saw with a decent etch and handle.

I started disassembling the brace since it needed cleaning, but I can't figure out how to get the rest of the chuck apart. Any ideas? I can't see any pins in the ratchet selector sleeve to allow it to come off, and the pawls seem to be held in with a spring that wouldn't let them go back together if I pulled them out.








It's an 8" Stanley, but it doesn't list a model number.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"...pick two and sell the rest."
Horror! You're supposed to have a brace for each bit…aren't you?

Nice haul, Tim!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice bits, *Tim!*
*Candy:* Okay, I'll pick 16 and sell the rest….

While not as impressive as Tim's finds, I went through the local H4H Restore and a Mennonite Thrift store and came up with this stuff:










Some spring clamps including a Bessey, a pruner whose blade will fit my extendable lopper, some spring-loaded fixture clamping screws, (25 Cents each!!!) cheep Stanley hardware, and a by-Jeez genyouwine Craftsman molding head from the 50's, for $10. Pegboard hooks. Plus a doorknob to replace the one from my shop door that got scarfed to repair another one in the house. Just fun shopping for under $20 !


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, PK! In what machine will the molding head fit?

My finds for today (nowhere near the bargains listed above)!








Two huge metal screw wood clamps $7 each 
2 bundles of files, mostly Nicklesons $10/bundle
Saw jointer MADEI NUSA (that's what it looks like) $10
Adjustable angle square(?) (it's funky looking I had to have it) $15
3/8" Simmons socket chisel, sans handle $5
North Bros Yankee #180 screwdriver $10
an all metal scribe, kinda like a marking gage $5
Going to look at Sue's page…never enough tools!
and a small box (8"x8"x10") of leather scraps $3
Saw a bunch of braces and a few bits. None of them were saying 'Take me home with you!' (Well, not very loudly, anyway). 
Edited to add scribe info


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This is the mark on the adjustable square. Can anybody give me more info on it?









Hard to read, looks like a slightly elongated diamond with MODEL in the field and PAT on bottom left edge and maybe 1317 on bottom right?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That looks like the pat date Feb 13 1917 on the square Candy, first I've seen of that style. Good score on the clamps, I use my old ones all the time.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can see that now, Jeff. Thanks! 
These clamps sure are heavy, they ought to hold just about anything!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy: The Craftsman Molding Head was used mainly on a tablesaw…...for the "adventurous" there was also the radial Arm Saw…..

Seen quite a few of them old wooden jaws in the stores around here….average price was $25 per….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


RAS, got it. Hubby has a similar set up for the now defunct RAS.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Just us old farts PK.
> 
> - theoldfart


Don't forget the less seasoned farts


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


8 of the upper bunch are triangle files that say slim or extra slim. For (or could they be used for) sharpening saws?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's how mine are labeled


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks, Fridge!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, that molding head is probably a Sears, many of the cutters are marked "Craftsman". It has the standard 5/8" bore and obligates the user to make a new TS insert…

i'll bet there are a few users who stopped one of the flying cutters with their head or body….I'd want to be wearing a bullet-proof vest when running these things at 5,000 rpm.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, It was one of those Sears moulding heads that was my first "shaper". I now have accumulated three of those heads in various diameters, one of which has only one cutter slot. (It runs smoothly and cuts cleanly.) Now with commercial shaper and Mattison lathe setup experience behind me, I can say with confidence that the Sears type moulding head is one of the safest arrangements out there. Just get the set screw snug after cleaning the slot seat well. I always use a solid guide clamped to the fence atop the spinning head and a finger bar to press the stock to the fence before and after the cutter. In a knot or cantankerous grain a slower feed is your friend, but it still pays to stand beside the stock, not behind it. I've had the privilege of pulling a 3/4×3/4 stick with a flat end out of a guys leg that punched a square hole right through his jeans right down to the bone. The shock was so great that he felt no pain…for quite a while.

One trick to safe shaper use is to remove as much material as possible before putting it to the shaper. This keeps the shaper cut to the minimum and greatly improves both the safety and finish performance, especially in cantankerous situations. 
DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> This is the mark on the adjustable square. Can anybody give me more info on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool find Candy

http://datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?pn=1216105&id=13276


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did some trading today…four planes I wasn't using…..and brought home one I could make some use of..









No money exchanged hands…just a straight trade. Price tag was…$65. Will have to do a Type Study after awhile. Stanley No.7c

Not a crack to be found, a worn spot on the horn. has two threaded holes for a fence to be added. 









Iron is about used up, has four lines stamped at the top. Already found a replacement for it. 









2 patent dates, small adjuster wheel, rosewood handles. Not too bad a tading day?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This worth 20$?


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


IDK, but how much is that little knuckle cap in the middle?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not sure but I could try to find out? Prob pretty pricey. The rest of the stuff in the case was overpriced.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


no need…just wondering. Thanks


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Block plane in the middle is a "newer" No.220

Left one is a No.110, the right one is a 9-1/2.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


His prices were high as giraffe…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don W!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> This worth 20$?
> - TheFridge


That particular model might be valuable, I don't know about that. I get 4 folds for $1-$5, does that tell you anything? Ok that was a little mean, but if you want to send me a list of stuff to keep an eye out for when rust hunting season gets into full swing around here I will. I don't see quite as much as the Don's, but I see a fair amount.

That is a Stanley, if the ends are brass bound it's higher end and worth a little more and it's in good condition. In the end it's worth it if it's worth it to you.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim, I'd have to put some thought into that. What I really should have asked was if these rules are as useful as they seem.

Edit: only thought to check out eBay after the question. They seem to have a nice variety on there.


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went rust hunting with Bandit, no time to post pics. A minty #6, two really nice Distons, a back saw and a panel saw, a nice rosewood Stanley square, A fantastic brace with several speeds, (can't figure out who made it), and several other tools, all for under a hundred bucks.

Still looking for a decent user grade #7,

Chris


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sounds very nice, Chris. But there's a rule around here: pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Back to woodworking finally


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*A recent arrival:*










And after a bit of freshening:



















The Ohio transitionals have a lot going for them! This *#27 1/2* has frog screws that fit into threaded holes in the cast iron bed, rather than the Stanley method of using wood screws that fasten the frog directly to the wooden base. Nice, thick irons on these too. Tote is fastened to the base with a long capscrew, rather than the brass barrel nut that others use.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One more recent acquisition, before and after:










yikes.. A Liberty Bell Stanley #129, as found….

And after a bit of work…



















Yeah, yeah, I know… the light jade finish can be removed, or recolored. I spent some time on the iron casting, they are so rough and ugly looking which is why they're usually black. I looked all over for a Cordovan red which was my first choice, but can't find it anywhere! I used auto body Nitro-Stan to fill out the roughness and bring it to near perfectly smooth, then tried a nice gloss color to see what it would look like. It probably will be recolored gloss black as original. And of course a rebuilt horn on the tote. It seems that only the Union transitionals got the extra elbow grease at the factory to make the castings nice and smooth, but it can be done at home to improve the appearance of any transitional.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These were from an auction last year..









Stanley No.28 and No.29. Spent a total of $5 for the pair…this is after I rehabbed them


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice planes, Bandit! I don't understand why these transitionals get no respect!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not much rust, but a great week of hunting for me.










An old Sargent 198 sans the usual depth stop, Sargent 711 Auto-Set (which completes my set!), and a little Stanley 15 in fantastic shape.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^wrong photo.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think Sargent rabbet plane is beautiful. I may "need" to have one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got that 711 Terry. Now that's 3 I've seen!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Also glad I grabbed the 711…just wish the rest of the family was easily available for a photo.

DonK, here ya go…a 198 complete…BIN for about $75…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-SARGENT-DADO-PLANE-198-1-1-2x-10-RABBET-PLANE-all-Cast-Iron-CLEAN-/231832591976?hash=item35fa4c9e68:g:b7MAAOSwAL9Uiifw


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












This in the same family?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Also glad I grabbed the 711…just wish the rest of the family was easily available for a photo.
> 
> DonK, here ya go…a 198 complete…BIN for about $75…
> 
> ...


But its incomplete.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very Nice 711 Terry! The front knob threw me off till I read this: The No. 711 is intended for Manual Training and comes with two different size front knobs - one tall and slender and the other an oversized block plane type knob.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


ooops, sorry, Don. I read too quickly.

That's the ticket, Fridge.

Thanks, TTC.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Suffering these winter days from rust withdraw I bolted over to our neighborhood antique store and picked up this plane for $10. Can someone identify it? It is the same width but 1/2 shorter then a Stanley 5. The knob is on the small size. Does it have value?



















The tote screw and nut surprised me. There is no recess in the tote to accept the usual (Stanley type) nut. I would be interested in your thoughts on what to do here.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Gift from my paw paw.







Thanks paw. Buddy of mine has a tool chest Full of starrett part so I should be able to clean and complete the set. The indicator is pristine but for the contact point. Which I can replace.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Broke down today and picked up a lathe finally. Maybe spent too much but it ended up coming on a 2' x 6' maple butcher block surface. Came with 4 cutting tools. Then went to a local tool shop and bought another gouge and hard Arkansas stone that is rounded to work on the inside curves of the gouges.










Some of the interesting things he had but that I didn't take pictures was a 607 in great condition for $225, a 140 for $100, a 55 box for $15 with a lot of the label but one side had the sliding slot broken off, a flowery 45 and a 38 3/4 but I am not finding anything that looks like it anywhere.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, how about a piece of war-era Stanley hardware which lacks the brass head? May have to counter bore the tote? Sorry, no idea on the maker.

warren, congrats! Everyone should enjoy a lathe! But, I've not seen the gouges honed for lathe work like a chisel. Most folks (me included) just rub the outer bevel against the grinding wheel, and go back to the lathe. No need to de-burr the inner edge.

I'd have to research the actual figures, but a workpiece around 10" in diameter spinning at 1000rpm will show the gouge a MILE of wood in just minutes. Honing is really a waste of time compared to a plane iron which would only see a mile of wood after heavy, heavy use.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah I might have gone too far this time but they are sharp now so if something goes wrong I can't blame the tool for not being sharp.

One other thing about the 607 was that the sides weren't flat. They were arched like normal bodies. However bothe the casting and the cap said bedrock. I guess it was a 607C if that makes any difference.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Warren, I think that the earlier ones had the arched sides. Later they came out with the flat sides.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


putty is correct about the Bedrock planes-most of my users are round sided Bedrocks. The early ones had round sides, similar in shape to the Bailey line. The best type study for Bedrocks is here

As long as its really a Bedrock and not just a mismatched lever cap, here's a summary: Type 1 and 2 have bases with just a single digit number (i.e. 7 instead of 607) and a three line lever cap. Type 2 starts with the 60X markings and the three line cap. Type 4 is similar to the type 3, but has a two line cap.

Here's a type 2 607 I sold a while back


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, how about a piece of war-era Stanley hardware which lacks the brass head? May have to counter bore the tote? Sorry, no idea on the maker.
> 
> - terryR


Thanks for responding to my post (#1855). I was really hoping someone would know its the only reason I bought. I don't anything about planes with that type lever cap. Who typically made such a lever cap.

Yes I do plan to make/find/ or obtain a brass or steel tote-nut and counter bore. (Or give up and send it to bandit.)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Happen to have a brass ended bolt, too.

Cap iron? Might have a "normal cap iron, too.

Anything stamped into the iron?

Re: Cap iron…"Dunlap"?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Suffering these winter days from rust withdraw I bolted over to our neighborhood antique store and picked up this plane for $10. Can someone identify it? It is the same width but 1/2 shorter then a Stanley 5. The knob is on the small size. Does it have value?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don, would you start a seperate blog about this so it doesn't get barried. Add some photos of the plane taken apart, the base, the lateral adjuster and the cutter adjuster.

A few hints. When Fulton's were made in Germany the cap looks like this. The lateral looks very much like a Diamond Edge.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, Yes I can do that-maybe in a day or so. If you think it is worthy. It seemed unusual to me. I already have taken some photos of it taken apart. I should take one more I think. Pretty busy with editing now.

Nothing stamped bandit that I could see. Maybe I need to get more of the dirt and rust off.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's interesting. I think it's a Defiance Jack. Defiance made that type of cap to, they just didn't put it on a jack and I don't think they put it on a 2" plane.

The adjuster is different as well.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Maybe one of these??


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Made a blog for it.

Germany, eh? Our local population is finish. Came here to work the copper mines. There was a lot of money here in the Early, mid 1900s. Hence the abundance of tools I have found.

I don't think it is anyone of those bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That #3 I posted from Dunlap? 









Well the Jack in the front is the #5 version of it. Both are "Made in West Germany" with Metric width irons. I could not get a 2" wide iron to fit it.

Knob on the lever cap looks like is has been replaced by a Shelton one.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That #3 I posted from Dunlap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks closer. (Maybe move the discussion to the blog).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> This is the mark on the adjustable square. Can anybody give me more info on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fresh off the presses. Interestring timing.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/08/from-mark-h-robinsons-collection-joseph-gagnon/


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is very interesting, Don. I see his is, like mine, missing the level and does not have the slot in the beam as shown on the patent drawing. Can't tell if his is really blue or (probably) just the lighting.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today's plunder…









Disston hacksaw 
I had hoped the chuck key would work in the old Buffalo drill press, it didn't. 
An adjustable handle saw
A #9 auger bit
A Bell Systems extension for a 1/2" nut(?)
Two triangle files
Damage done=$15


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not 'adjustable' but 'reversible'? Similar to a Geo. Bishop back saw seen here. Mine is, of course, missing some parts. 
:-(


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking when I seen the locking lever, Candy.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, you going to be cutting off some cow horns? The top saw in your picture is a cattle dehorning saw. I suppose it could be used as a hacksaw though.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What distinguishes that saw to be a dehorning saw? (Or more precisely how the *$%*! do you know this?)


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I see those all the time on eBay Don.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No dehorning planned that I know of. Thanks for the proper ID, Bob. Apparently I'd not be not the first LJ to make the conversion. With this new info I did a search and found this blog by member Charles Auguste.

In other news…these followed me home yesterday.









On top is a 24" plane I thought was a Sargent body/frog because of the twisted lateral lever. The tote is badly cracked Bakelite with Diamond Edge imprint. The lever cap is a too narrow and Stanley made. After a little scrubbing I found a DE mark on the iron.

Bottom is a Stanley Bailey #6, also with an incorrect lever cap (this one from a Stanley Transitional plane).

Edit: both are corregated on the soles


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The tote and knob posts are one piece bolts new to me, also.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Union, made for Diamond Edge planes. Might be a bit hard to replace?

Tote isn't Bakelite…..it is called Gutta Percha, and is a hard rubber. Doesn't hold up too well.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've now read that Sargent, Stanley and Union made planes for DE!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DE was a house brand of Shapleigh. Shapleigh was a hardware store and farmed out the Manufacturing.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Diamond Edge frog seat and frog bottom…Sargent made? Can you tell? I can get better pics.



















Also cleaned up the saw handle a bit to get a better look at the image on it. Maybe a hummingbird and trumpet flower?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Take a picture of the frog face.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Pretty grungy.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Union…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Union cleaned up..









and a few other items..









Had to buy a second base, to replace the broken one. Good use for the refund.

lever cap was a plain one..









Looked better after all the rust was gone…Had to get new handles, the tote came from a fellow here on LJs.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, explain to me, what tells you that? The face itself? The lateral lever? 
I found this pic on your site.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hope my grungy frog cleans up that well, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Union lateral levers: Disc was below the pivot point. You tilt the lever to the left, edge will also tilt that way. Stanley and others? Just the other way around. Compare the two frogs…right at the pivot points.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I knew some of the lateral adjusters worked opposite. Now, I understand!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Actually bandit has it backward. What you show above is a Union based on the twist, the age and the circular pivot.

Early unions had the pin below the pivot, which makes "them" different (BACKWARD, To even out the thickness you push the lever away from the shavings instead of toward it). After Stanley bought the Union plane devision in 1920, you start to see the above coinfiguration on Unions, it was always that way on stanleys.

Here is an earlier Union:










Later on some of the second lines of Stanley (like Victor) had a similar lateral.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The new season is starting. There was an estate sale in my neighborhood, but that unfortunately means I can't get to the sale until Saturday, two days after it opened. Fortunately there was a little left, I found some assorted drafting pencils, Some really cool Martin-Denver pencils with a Titan II rocket on them. A pretty nice file, a Simmons socket chisel, and a Boston KS pencil sharpener. I was really excited about the pencil sharpener, it works really well, just like the ones in elementary school, and the 8 hole sizes will allow me to sharpen dowels of various sizes.










The damages, just $7. The chisel rehab is on the "Can we talk chisels" thread.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to pick up my auction winnings today. There were 3 Cincinnati 714 wood clamps, a 7 piece Forstner bit set, a Freud biscuit jointer and a sanding table with 5 pipe clamps. I got the guy to throw in about 200 biscuits as he didn't list them for sale. Turned out there were 7 bar clamps as the auction people didn't look very close at what was there. When picking stuff up I commented that there were some wide oak boards there. He said that the guy who bought all of the oak that was in the rafters should have taken these boards too but that I could have them if I wanted. 11 1/2" wide boards about 4' long. There is even a pretty modern English-made Stanley 220. The sanding table has a pegboard top with cabinet liner. You hook up a vacuum to the back and I guess it will cut down on the mess. I will probably have to modify that as I don't have the room to keep it as a table.

Already have used the Forstner bits and straightened the bent pipe clamp. The longest clamps are 7'.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to a little place I know….did a bit of trading…..2 of my "extra" wood bodied planes for these things, had to throw in a dollar bill, though. 









Millers Falls No. 2-01. The screwdriver is a Western Auto "H 1443" maybe a Stanley made one?

A look at the other side of the drill?









Not too sure about that black plastic knob-like thing…otherwise, this was almost Minty.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to a once-a-month flea market near me for the first time today. Saw a couple of big No 8 planes and quite a few boxwood rules. Picked up a store-brand rosewood square, a set a Starrett calipers, a cast saw vice without any markings and a SW Stanley No 78 with all the parts. But more than that it was fun to watch the kids try to find stuff the wanted. My son wanted the crossbow of course. Soon they might get the hang of how to negotiate the price.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


finding a reasonably priced complete 78 makes the day worth while!


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What is reasonable? This one was $20 but the japanning is pretty rough. I might just repaint if it doesn't look very good when I get done cleaning it up. Noticed the nib only has one sharpened tip. The other two are square.

On a side note when I ran out of Evaporust I got some stuff from Rustoleum that eats rust as well. It also seems to eat metal. But beyond that it weakens spring steel apparently. I have lost two of the spring rings on the top of Starrett calipers now. Evaporust did nothing like this. Suffice to say I am note putting that spring ring in the Rustoleum stuff ever again.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Might go with the stuff that WD40 is putting out, instead.

Nub ( actually a nicker) is suppose to only have one lobe sharpened. The other two help hold the nicker in it's place, more to prevent it from rotating up out of the wood.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I guess I assumed that once you wore one out you could sharpen then next one and continue to work until you can't hold a sharp edge in the right place and then get a new nicker.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Warren, saw vise looks like this No. 3 Stearns model.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Candy. If that isn't it then someone made a pretty exact copy of it. I spent a little more than $1.50 but inflation you know. I don't think it was a bad price. He had it listed for $18 and without me saying much of anything at all he dropped it to $15 and then to $12. He seemed motivated to not have to carry it back out with him as he actually said that. I couldn't complain as the last one I saw the guy wanted $35 and his had a wing broken off of a cast wing nut. Need to get back to sharpening up some saws now.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$20 is certainly reasonable.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up the Birmingham #21 today for $28 and a Union hack saw for $2.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Warren! Guess, at $4.95, I over paid for my Union Co. hacksaw. It is soaking in molasses/water bath.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This forlorn little guy came in the mail today….









Counting the free shipping? $9 total.

Seems to be a Millers falls version of a 220. I may have to hide the cocobolo knob…..









Shan't take too long to fix up…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a 95 for a while. Finally found one. It needs a lever cap adjusting screw but the plane itself is in good shape for a user and has plenty of blade life left.


















Anyone have an idea what the thread size would be?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Candy. I have the exact same saw vise as Warren with no markings whatsoever.

DanK


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Estate sale season is starting around here. Picked up some chisels today. The big one says Lakeside Extra while the two smaller are shown in the pictures and say Germany on them.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


From a weeklong sweep through Victoria, BC, this is all I could find.










Two unknown socket chisels, (yeah they're getting new handles,) nice Henry Boker chisel, Footprint and Sorby gouges, Holland & Blair Spiralux driver, 2 Irwin Expansion bits, two Clark Brown & Co. Expansive bits.

I've never passed by so many planes in my life, the worst ones I've ever seen in my travels. Not one worthy of carrying home. Maybe the market is strong here in British Columbia for good planes???


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A type 6 #18, a 65 I haven't found enough info on, a Winchester 3004 and a Stanley type 12 #4.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice additions to your menagerie, Don! What's the issue with the #65?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No issue, but it seems it's hard to determine when the 65 had a hooded cap and a knuckle cap.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


First time out in a while.










Will need to research this little guy. A John Hill Cardiff


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As in Cardiff, Wales, Great Britain?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> As in Cardiff, Wales, Great Britain?
> 
> - theoldfart


This is all I've found so far,

__
https://flic.kr/p/2130009775


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, Welsh. Pretty cool find. I think Brit needs to weigh in on this one.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Will need to research this little guy. A John Hill Cardiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don - Are you sure it doesn't say John Hall Cardiff. John Hall had a tool shop in Cardiff. Established 28 Feb 1920. Dissolved around 1985 or 1986 I think.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You're right Andy, that's a fat finger job. John Hall. That the link I found above.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like they've been waiting for you, Don! Nice haul!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust hunting results of the weekend:
Went to the SWTCA tool swap Saturday and picked up a expansive bit for $5









Today, hubby took me to a favorite antique mall. I picked up a #7 with corrugated sole, I think it's a Stanley Type 7? If so, it is the oldest metal plane I have. $9









Coffin plane without a wedge $12 Moulson Brothers blade. Having trouble reading the stamp on the toe of the plane Something BROWNW?LL in a half circle over NEW BEDFORD


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> You re right Andy, that s a fat finger job. John Hall. That the link I found above.
> 
> - Don W


BTW, the brace itself was made by Chapman. It is the same as this Jameson & Co. Wayne posted and I provided some info in the comments about the maker. http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/38005.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Lamb & Brownell New Bedford


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> You re right Andy, that s a fat finger job. John Hall. That the link I found above.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A $9 #7 Candy? That's a major score!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don. The frog has me a bit puzzled. More specifically, the lateral lever. 
Not Stanley-ish. 








Oh, and a SW blade








Still trying to get the dried up some kind of fiber reinforced tape off the knob fragments. 
The body and lever cap have the 'S' foundry mark.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like what Stanley used…BEFORE they started using a disc, and the two piece end. Might have been the first lateral lever Stanley used?

The SW iron might have been added, after to original was worn out. 
The latest of my two #7c T-9s had an "S" foundry mark, right behind the frog's base, and underneath the lever cap.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thought I remembered reading that Stanley had a one piece lateral, Bandit. I could find picture examples of the L shaped bottom part, on a type 5 I think, but not the top. Do you know where I can find a pic?
Oh, I forgot to type my thanks to Don K for the Lamb and Brownell ID!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, I'm Glad you got your Fix this past weekend.!
All of the features of the previous, except:
The lateral adjustment lever makes its debut. It has two patent dates, "2-8-76" and "10-21-84", stamped into it, along with the word "STANLEY". The lateral lever is a one-piece construction, with its portion that engages the slot in the iron being straight across.
Top of the frog no longer rounded as before. The top is more a flattened arch-shape.
The number is now cast into the main casting; i.e. on the smaller planes, at the toe, and on the heel, #5 and up.
The trademark stamped into the iron is the same as before, except that "STANLEY" is in a straight line, in large letters, and the rest of the logo immediately below, in small letters.
Click here to go the Plane Feature Timeline for this type.

Type 5. Planes made by Stanley 1885-1888.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


i love the type 5,, http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/stanley-type-5/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why, but I'm not seeing the images on any of my devices, so I'm probably not going to be much help.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Same thing here, just a small black square on some of them

I just got back from your new website Don, It's great!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Putty!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's where I got the L shaped info Don, but it looks like the two piece end. No pics here, either.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think Cricket has been turning all the buttons again,,No pics and pages have been reloading quite a bit lately.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can see the pics on Don's site now at least.

Here are pics of my 7 type 5 right after the rust was removed.

Looks like photo posting is not working right now.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pics are back! Thanks, Cricket and team!


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here it my 7 type 5


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Starting a new family set; Gage.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is different, Terry. Got any info/link?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stanley's answer to Sargent's Auto-Set planes. The frog design supposedly eliminated the need for a lateral adjuster.

Designed by John Gage in 1880's, Stanley bought the patent in 1919.

This plane appears to be a Type3 (1930-41).

Lots more info here:

https://virginiatoolworks.com/2014/05/19/stanley-gage-planes-history-and-type-study/


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, interesting. So much to learn…


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not sure they count as rust hunting, that will have to wait until Spring yard sales, but picked these up from the Bay and CL. The #4 has never been used. Not sure of the vintage, but I think I can tune it up pretty well and make good use of it. The #110 is also nearly perfect as well. The #1250 Defiance bit brace and bits will get some use too. I had to get the Yankee speed drill. Reminded me of my Uncle Vito who always had one in his tool bag as well as a Yankee screwdriver.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. Man the #4 cleaned up beautifully. I ordered those new Veritas PM V11 irons for the #3 and #4 but I think I'll save them. After cleaning the body and all the parts I worked the chip breaker and iron and it's performing like a champ.





















> Nice.
> 
> - Don W


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some pent up rust hunting pics.

First and foremost from CL this 'morning a pair of BedRocks 









Both are corrugated, type 5 or 6









I'm Really HAPPY, wahoo!

Second, Russell Jennings 1/2" shank bits for my Canedy Otto post drill









And finally I have a cast frame 8" hack saw. I couldn't find blades for the longest time till









Thirty or so NOS Starrett blades!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A 2 Bedrock day. Nice!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think They all found a Good Home., Kevin.!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


All great stuff, Kevin! Wow!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You lucky (filthy) bugger OF.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I was not looking for any new bench planes, I have a full compliment. The ad just said planes, took a second look when I saw the flat side. BTW the 608 was $75 and the 604 was $40, seemed like good prices to me. Just to be sure I ran it past Smitty.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice little estate sale that was in an industrial district. It appeared that the space was his "man cave"

A nice Stanley Awl, Jacobs chuck, sandblaster attachment, and some miscellaneous stuff, but I need a little help with the latest acquisition:



















Yep, that was the price, $6

The T casting for the handle has a "1" on one side and what appears to be an "H" on the other:










Any idea how old or the manufacture of this beast?

Oh, I'm now looking for the rest of the workbench…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice goose

Kevin, those bits are nice. Wish I had a set for my drill when I get lazy.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> BTW the 608 was $75 and the 604 was $40, seemed like good prices to me.
> 
> - theoldfart


That's a "You Suck" worthy steal!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don my biggest concern was you getting there before me!


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got a Greenlee small No 3 expandable bit with two cutters for $2. A couple passes with a file and it drilled some quick holes. The box is a little blown out on the label end.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Goose, no ideas but a damn nice pick-up. Along with Warren's of course! But the leg vise screw looks like the one on my bench, and my thought is at one time they were fairly common pieces of hardware, so not always marked in any meaningful way. Maybe the bench that goes with the vise is in your shop already, just needs a bit of assembly?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Any info on a No.07 Jointer? Have one on the way to my shop, won on feebay…$15 +S&H…
Item # 201529093078

seems to be intact, with good handles…..just a tad rusty..

I don't know how to post the pictures from FeeBay to here…..


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Accidentally called that item number. Someone or something picked up and It sounded Indian.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Actually, it is coming up here from Houston,TX.

Hmmm, now I might just look up that "Phone Number" as opposed to a FeeBay item number…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Egypt maybe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don my biggest concern was you getting there before me!
> 
> - theoldfart


You better believe it. I'd knock down old ladies and children for a deal like that. It's be like K-Mart on black Friday with half off on DVD players!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Any info on a No.07 Jointer? Have one on the way to my shop, won on feebay…$15 +S&H…
> Item # 201529093078
> 
> seems to be intact, with good handles…..just a tad rusty..
> ...


Looks like Ohio to me. It needs a little Love'n up. It'll have some scares that Cosmetic's won't cover up, but beauty is only skin deep.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I don t know how to post the pictures from FeeBay to here…..
> 
> - bandit571


I think the only way is to copy and save the image on your computer, convert it to a jpeg, resize it, and up load it with the img button.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












*bandit:* Definitely "Ohio" on that O-7. Nice grab!
(pic from eBay)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I did check the "area code" in that number last night….Jersey City, NJ.

Might take a full day to rehab that 07 back to life…..


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Co-worker gave this to me 



























Probably have to replace all of the wood. Hopefully the blade is salvageable…maybe I'm dreaming!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Its OK to dream Candy. I think you've got an uphill battle with that one though.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a great project, *Candy!
*Looks like there's enough wood left to make patterns. I find that these types of restorations bring a lot of satisfaction when they're finished. Awesome iron hardware, too!

Like this poor Stanley #26:










Don't know how it lost its nose, but it will get a whole new block someday. Somebody went to a lot of trouble to make a shoe for it out of sheet steel, not sure if it will go back on the finished product, though. Also in the pic are another Stanley #32 and a Footprint marking gauge that somebody offered in an ad as a "mallet".... huh?

Hope to see that bowsaw restored, with a nice coat of distressed red paint, Candy!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Aw, that poor 26! 
On the buck saw, there is metal at all four stretcher ends. Need to examine it closer to be able to tell if that's original or one of the past repair jobs.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I normally don't buy braces, but I got these two at an estate sale today.
Top is 8" Yankee Bell System
Bottom is 10" Stanley


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It seems estate sale season is starting around here. Found some things I needed and some other things that seemed a bargain. Found a few bits and some other things. Figured I give the rust remover a try on the vice grip as it was free. My son likes to fish so I grabbed him a huge hook for fun. Only $11 for all of it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"I *didn't use to* buy braces…" Putty
I corrected that statement for you, Putty.

Score! Warren!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It came in the mail, today..









Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7 









The iron was stamped with a Globe and an OHIO banner across it. Iron was BENT into a big old curve. It also snapped when I went to unbend it. 









Mouth opening had been, at one time, filed. Will have to file it again, so that it is square to the sides…









This might take awhile to clean up. The iron also had a hex sided hole, instead of stanley's round one. Happen to have a Stanley iron to use as a replacement….for now. Will be on the look out for another Ohio iron.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turned out I got a set from 5 to 12 of about 6 different brands of bits. Got 6 size 8 bits. Guess I need to look closer next time.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Warren, let dig through my stock pile of bits. I should have some 4's as well as 13 through 16's.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^


> ?


maybe Rustiness Overload?









All together? Maybe 15-20 of them sitting there…


----------



## RyanS (May 27, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












No name brace, Keen Kutter 10 (inch?) drawknife, Starrett dividers, and no name bowl gouge. $15

Of course, LAP posts a series of gristly drawknife accidents the day after I buy my first one….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust hunting results today…









The shovel is for cleaning out the shop wood stove, a knife sharpener marked E. Dick Made in Germany, 3/8" and 1/2" chisels-one is a Stanley 720 and one is a Greenlee(?), a pony shoe and a mini vise that is 7/8" wide mounted on a wooden stand. Also a Singer treadle base in really good condition! 
Can anyone tell me if a knife sharpener can be used, effectively, as a burnisher for card scrapers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good question on the sharpener Candy. I have been wondering that myself. Although I think it would remove material vs rolling a burr.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Edit. Sharpener is marked ,F.' Dick not 'E', and it has an arrow similar to what I've seen on Butcher steel. 
Guess I'll have to try it and see, Putty.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit, number listed in eqypt and was the item number you posted that I accidentally dialed. I knew it was far away when they started speaking gibberish.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found some interesting stuff at an estate sale. 14 wood brace bits in a metal case some of which were sizes I didn't have, two adjustable bits, calipers, hack saw, 10" brace, reamer, and a magnifying glass on an arm with a light. All that for $15. Along with an odd pliers and 4 twist drill bits for the brace a including 1/16" bit. The sander isn't included in that price.










The brace has a selector like I haven't seen before. You flip the little hook on the front of the mechanism to choose the ratchet direction.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


ALL that for $15? SCORE!!


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Can anyone tell me if a knife sharpener can be used, effectively, as a burnisher for card scrapers? Thanks in advance.
> - CFrye


Usually not-knife sharpeners (steels) typically have tiny ridges along the entire length-burnishers need to be smooth


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Can anyone tell me if a knife sharpener can be used, effectively, as a burnisher for card scrapers? Thanks in advance.
> - CFrye
> 
> Usually not-knife sharpeners (steels) typically have tiny ridges along the entire length-burnishers need to be smooth
> ...


Ive heard This to be true, although I have used one before I finally broke down and bought a burnisher. You just need to make sure you don't roll it as you run it accoss. I'm not sure why it works for me and no one else, but I still grab it once in a while out of habit.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sure seems like a smooth tool would create a more consistent burr? Remember, Don has highly-skilled elves in his shop with magical skills…

A Sargent 79 Rabbet plane recently found my shop.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


that's pretty.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think the veritas burnisher is well worth the cost when you get it with free shipping.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found the manufacturer of my new brace. Albert Goodell. Funny little springs on the jaws.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Warren, some history for you


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I use an old 1/4" solid carbide Formica flush cutting router bit inserted into a block of wood at a slight angle for burnishing scraper blades and it works very well.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Purchases from the Greater Syracuse Antique Show. (Pictures are not very good, I can post better pictures when I get home Houghton, Michigan if desired.)











Miller falls 7 block plane $10.80
Miller falls carving gauge $5.00
Mortise chisel $8.00
Multi Tool $25.00, for which I have more pictures:




























It is inscribed:

The Billings & Spencer Co. Hartford Conn.
Billings Patent March 15, 1892

It was US Patent: 554,046 Combination Tool.

You can get a look at the patent drawings and a better picture here.

I thought it was very cool, negotiated and bought it!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Another Stanley #32, my latest acquisition:










and a week of spare time… produced this:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I had one of those screw drivers Don. I wonder what ever happened to it.

Nice #32 P. Funny you post that find now. I've been going through and inventorying my Transitionals and I thought I had at least one of each Stanley size, but I can't find a 32. So now I don't know if I never had one, it I just can't find it!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, DonW!
It seems to me that #32s are more common than the other widebodies. Must be more related to what was originally put on the shelves in the hardware stores in the first place, at least around these parts. I don't yet own a #34, despite years of searching, I've never even seen one.
The beauty of Transitionals is that if you are replacing the sole, you can make them any length you wish, within reason. I'm still looking for an appropriate set of number/letter stamps, to re-create the original branding stamps on Stanleys and others.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The problem with the logo is there are several different ones, depending on vintage.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonW:
Somebody had a leather punch on eBay a week ago, looked an awful lot like the eagle on early Stanley trannies. 
With the right tooling, I'd try to replicate whatever markings already existed on the plane before restoring it.

There is no such thing as a Pebble Beach Concours for transitional planes, and going for a 100-point restoration is probably moot. If anything, I'm just taking tired old relics and making them look nice, and ready to use. Mostly just eye-candy for my workshop.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Was sent a box of spare parts by a friend…amongst the parts was a couple planes needing put together.









T-16 #5 and a #1204. The #4 needs a chipbreaker. There is an older #5 base casting in the box, but no frog for it. T-7 or so. Along with bases for three block planes. I'll rehab the T-16 #5, and take it from there. Couple extra frogs in the box…...no bases for them. Maybe tomorrow, I can get the jack plane rehabbed up?


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The season is starting slowly. I already picked the #5 jack from this estate sale, but it seems that they are having one there every couple months, once they dig out more stuff. Picked up a pair of Russell Jennings auger bits, and one Irwin 2" to 3" adjustable bit. A little surface rust, but they should clean up nicely.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Goose, what size is that larger one? The larger sizes seem harder to find.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim.

The larger one is 1 1/4", the smaller is 5/8" The shank on the 5/4" one is slightly bent, I will be trying to straighten it out, and put them through the soda/sand blasting cabinet that I am building on the cheap and get them cleaned up to use. It seems that they are in pretty good shape otherwise.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*From an antique show this past weekend:*










Another Stanley #31, and an "Edge-Rite" #24. Edge Rite was the house tool brand for Eaton's Dep't Stores in Canada, long gone now. Great planes, though! I already scratch-built a tote for the #31, here with its first coat of shellac.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice racing stripe, PK!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Why, thanks, *Candy!*
Yeah, I hadn't realized what my newest tote might look like to others, especially in view of other recent racing stripe comments lately!
No, this tote was made by me in four pieces; of maple, oak and maple laminated together. It's just one way of dealing with the bore problem, by gluing profiles together and leaving a 1/4" gap. The two outer halves of the grip are planed to 5/16", the inner lamination planed to 1/4" thickness. I bore the inner radius profiles with a forstner bit, then use either my small bandsaw or scroll saw to cut the traced pattern. Then, I rout and rasp the assembled tote to the desired shape. Sure beats $40 CDN for one on eBay! With opposing grain orientation from one layer to the next, I believe it is stronger and will outlast the original rosewood. Just not as pretty, perhaps.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I wondered if you'd alternated the grain. You made it yours.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spotted a few things on an auction site a while back and won some of them. The box got here today. The bevel is a newer Stanley but that lot came with some sharpening stones so it cost more to ship than win. The folding rulers are Stanley, Keen Kutter, and a brass bound one that I can't make out a makers mark yet. Then there is a 220 with a broken cap, a Defiance 4, an unknown and slightly scary 4 and a 604. My first bedrock. Everything needs a little cleaning so we will see what we have with some cleaning and better light.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice. A early Bedrock.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


First GOOD yard/garage sale of the season, and about froze my foundation off..









One chisel is a Stanley, too









Guide of some sort, coping saw…









Parker Line hacksaw and a 12 v. battery for my Makita drill. $10 for the morning's work..


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a sharpening guide for plane irons.

Pretty nice haul too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Recent acquisitions:









A Stanley #31 Trannie, a Diamond Edge #31, and a type 9 Stanley #8 in need of a new (2 patent) sole. A replacement sole is on its way.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Another auction win. Not sure how long I can keep this up as the shipping can be pretty high.

In this case they stated that there was a plane. I could tell it was a No 5 and there was a bit of flat side visible. I also saw a corner brace buried in the pile so those two were enough to suck me in.

605 type 7 if I am reading things right. The brace is a Fray No 100 but it is missing the gear box covers. The Stanley brace is a 10" and clean except for the paint. Then a Zenith chisel, a brass hammer, a lead hammer with rubber caps, a perfection screwdriver, a carving chisel and a variety of other old stuff.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A stop at a store, and a $5.36 purchase..









And a second Ohio Tool Co. No. 035 is in the shop. Also sitting with the plane on that shelf was a nother 2" wide, tapered iron, with a large round hole down near the beveled edge. This is after removing the dirt, and fixing the missing front knob, and a new rear handle. Might be worth the $5??


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Look what showed up in my mailbox


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh MY, it's got a cracked tote so it's not up to your standards so send it to me!

What a score Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Oh MY, it s got a cracked tote so it s not up to your standards so send it to me!
> 
> What a score Don!
> 
> - theoldfart


It "had" a cracked tote. We took care of that right quick.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Any chips in the mouth Don ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A very very small one.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's not bad at all.! Finding an eccentric lever at a decent price will be hard. I can send you a pattern if you want to make one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A pattern would be great.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ill do one better and send that other peice of the hinge I cut it out of to use for a test peice or a finish peice

If you look in the 2nd photo Don my you will notice mine doesnt have as pretty a smile as yours.!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some mid-week arrivals by mail and a dumpy old antique shop today:










A 'Bob-tailed' early Stanley #32, missing its last two inches. No problem, if I'm making a new sole, this dude will become the #34 I always wanted….hmmm I might as well make it 36" long!!
A Union #24, needing a new cutter. A Stanley #5 , I don't buy any more fives, but this one had the 3 patent dates. In the background, a nice early #8 Union sole, and a 2 patent #8 badly welded….Yeah, the frog won't fit, you can see where I was going, but now I need a flat-bed Union or Stanley #8 frog, about a type 8 or 9 for the Union bed.
also, a Woden push-pin tool, and a 2" Stanley transitional lever cap. AND… a blowtorch made by Dominion Canada…I'm gonna get it going, once I figure out whether it runs on gasoline, naptha, or kerosene…I got no idea.
I want to try my hand at heat-treating some cutting edges.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Turtle. I have been looking for one for a long time at a decent price. I didn't notice the eccentric lever missing, but I got it for a decent price. I have an LN, so this will probably be more for show.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So…


Whats a decent price range for a #62 ?
What accounts for why so many have a chipped mouth?
What makes the LN or Veritas "# 62" better? Do their mouths never chip?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> So…
> 
> 
> Whats a decent price range for a #62 ?
> ...


In good condition they will go anywhere's from $200-$350.
Because of the low angle, the metal is thin and week behind the mouth, so the force applied by the blade and other obstacles will break it.

I have never seen a chipped LN or Veritas. I would assume its better metal and the fact the blades are thicker so they don't flex against the mouth as bad.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So, because I buy tools to use (mostly), it might be better for me to abandon looking for #62 and instead buy the veritas version.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> So, because I buy tools to use (mostly), it might be better for me to abandon looking for #62 and instead buy the veritas version.
> 
> - Combo Prof


That would be my suggestion. The #62, and the #164 are two of the tools I recommend buying new if you plan to use them. The #62 is about the same price and the #164 is actually cheaper new.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some flea market bargains from the Friday night preview:










A *Nationa*l #26, *Stanley* #24, miscellaneous tool-box filler, *Record* #3 SS, and a *Victor* #3 with a funky frog design I've never seen before:


















Three screws hold the frog down to the sole. When loosened, you can shift the frog fore and aft with a horizontal screw. Ingenious, but overkill, I'd say!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I like the Record #3.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin,
Yeah, the Stay-Set feature has merit! I got a couple already, one missing the durn lever-cap.
I'm contemplating whether I'd be totally nuts to assemble the whole set of Record SS's. Especially when I'm trying to get at least one each of Vaughn & Bushnell series, and a complete set of Ohios #2 thru #8….


----------



## Lazlo (Apr 9, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My very first post!

Very nice assortment! I am not particularly a fan of rust, but I LOVE the stuff that it attaches to…!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, that isn't a Victor, its a Sargent Shaw patent. If it's a #3 size it will be a #8.

If you have any intentions of parting with it, I'd be interested in it.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/01/the-sargent-15-shaw-patent/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today's find: A pristine Nicholson 10" rasp, No. 49. For $1.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$1? That's a find!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Couldn't believe it when I saw it sitting there. Yard sale fodder. Picked up a few other pieces too, but the No. 49 was a the pick of the litter.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent find Smitty, I use mine a lot.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Over the last two weeks I found a few things. Seems nobody else around here want the adjustable auger bits so I get them all. The Craftsman is 1/2" to 1 1/2". The Irwin is 7/8" to 3". Then there is a 3/8" keyless chuck on a Morse 1 shaft for my lathe. The other chuck is a 1/2" on a 1/2-20 thread and it might come in handy at some point. Then I got a piece of horse tack that is very thick that will make leather washers for the top of the handles on multiple chisels. I also picked up two brass rods. One is 1" diameter and the other is 1/2" diameter. Both are at least 12" long.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found this in the fifty-cent screwdriver bin at a tool sale this week:










chipped scales, a little rusty, and numerous paint splatters. Scrubbed a little to find a maker's mark, and unfortunately it was wrapped diagonally around the shaft, so here is a composite of the mark:










Score! A genuine H D Smith Perfect Handle Screwdriver, with Wings.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love those winged screwdrivers!!!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a winged screw driver.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple more


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like they demanded being used.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^nice pair of grinders! Looks like a fun day.

Been bidding on knuckle blocks lately; whats up with the red toe?

Transitionals look intriguing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Transitionals From bottom to top, its a very early Stanley #122 Eagle logo liberty Bell
Then 2 Gage #2's 
The a Stanley #35.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Box of rusty tools from the weekend trip..









In there somewhere is a #203, and 8" brace, a claw hammer head, a Buck Brothers' chisel, and a coping saw.

Other stuff?









A Disston 5ppi….D-23?









Wentworth No.1 saw vise for…$10?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Almost forgot,, brought a little project box…









A Canadian SW type 20 No. 45. Missing two cutters, and the slitter's depth gauge, otherwise is complete.

The brace only has a 3410 stamped on one arm. Jaws have a single pin as a hinge.

The 203 has a "Stanley" and a No. 1248 stamped on the iron.

There is a coping saw in the box, the frame is a round rod….









And a Cordovan low angle block plane, with the OEM box.

Not too bad a weekend?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stanley No.19, type2, needs love,


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a great find Terry!!


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got a couple of things the last few days. Some were from estate sales and some were parts of auction wins. Got a maple-head mallet, pin punches, a pile of foam brushes, a 12" Starrett scale that cleaned up well enough, some files I hope will sharpen auger bits, a Stanley SW No 36 6" caliper, and apparently a Morse No 2 reamer.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Warren, those files will be tricky to use on auger bits. Try finding an auger bit file or stone. Norton makes a good auger stone.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been looking for auger files but it doesn't seem people around here sharpened augers as I can't find them. These are close.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Also in that big cardboard box of treasures…









Was a smaller box…..









Needs the blade sharpened up, is about all….


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


another good week…










crusty 3407, clean 18 1/4


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great find Terry, full blade on that little 3407.!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, a 3407 AND and 18 1/4. That's a great week.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$5 kind of day…









Millers Falls 43 and a Disston/HK Porter No. 10B

Files were five for a dollar, saw were $2 each, both needed a new blade installed…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today, it was a $2 haul…I think.









Clamp is a 2'er, the boxes?









Pickings were a bit on the thin side today…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Just a pile of Saws. 11 will be Nothing more than brass and medallions, but a couple are very good.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little painful to see that much rust on a plate, but they're better off now at least. 

I picked up an Atkins two man crosscut this week, but I haven't had time to get pictures. It's only 5 feet so I figure I can use it by myself too since none of my friends are likely to have any interest in manning the other side.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A good morning in the rust world










I'm happy!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a good day Kevin!! What is that little knuckle cap?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Union


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kicking off flea market season!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, it looks like you went on a Bender.!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kicking off? That looks like a 99 yard return for a touchdown.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow…that would be a great season total!! What plane is in the cardboard box?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wow…that would be a great season total!! What plane is in the cardboard box?
> 
> - putty


It's a Handyman in front of the molders, a #118 in the front with the blocks.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow that's quite a haul. That's a lot of molding planes, what profiles did you get? And what's the silver knobbed 45 looking thing in front of the molding planes.

Nice score too TOF. Are the saws behind the MF anything good?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Its a very early #45 with some cool user mod's


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not sure yet, one's a split nut private hardware store etch and it's 17"@ 8 ppi, The larger one is an EC Atkins, or so I thought. Found a Diston etch when I started to clean it, maybe a 7.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, Don.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Show off….


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


New old toy, I love it


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don - Looks like you hit the mother load.

Nice gauge Kev.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Feeding my knuckle block passion…an older No.18,


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I picked up a Millers Falls #36 for.my fix.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Every time I do a few cleanups with the intent to sell, I change my mind.! Ive fooled with these two the last couple nights,,,,sorry no before pics. The first is a Stanley 25c screwdriver made in England. I worked the blade on stones and worked the rest with steel wool as to not take all the patina away. The handle finish looked like a black laquer that was pretty much flaked off. I stripped it and put some satin black enamel on it , sanded thru in places, then a little stain with a couple coats of shellac, then wooled down and waxed. Still looks its age.




























The second is a 4 1/2 that was just rusty, totes needed finish and the sole was needing alot of work. I eased all the edges on all edges including the frog, blade and cap iron and anything that was rough milled, then polished/ buffed out. I think Ill keep this as a user for a while and call Her , "BUTTER" because she cuts as good as any high end plane I own.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That driver looks fantastic, TTC.
I also like the color on the 4 1/2 for some reason.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure why!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


wow.
401K still?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust Hunt yesterday…well, at least some of the stuff had rust on it









Spent $10 on a big black bag full of this stuff. Even two lazers









And spent a quarter on this sheath ( saw I already had)









There is a strap, with a belt clip on it. Pruner's Saw Sheath?
Yes there was a 18V battery for the three tools, the lazers work. Not too hateful of a day…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


After a class at work, yesterday, I did a little rust hunting…









Millers Falls No. 97 breast drill, circa 1922-1930 $29.50
Stanley nail set $0.50
Stanley chalk line $4.50
2 as yet un identified brass and rosewood(?) squares $5.00 for the pair


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


First rust hunt of the season (6 May 2016):











Sargent bench plane. ($5)
Stanley number 5. ($20)
Auburn tool company wooden jack. ($20)
Miller Falls No. 47 Expansive bit ($1)
Unmarked Dividers with wrong tension screw (easy to fix). ($1)
Coast to Coast Master Craft Expansive bit ($1)
Unmarked Dividers missing adjusting nut.(free)
Stanley SW block plane iron. (free)

Total was was priced at $48 but I got it all for $36. It would have been only $20, but I got talked into buying the Auburn woody. It does have an interesting tapered Iron whose business end is in excellent condition. May not even need sharpening (but will be).


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a Stanley No 3 today for $10. Looks like it was stored on a dirt floor. Funny thing was that the cutter was upside down.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


About half the ones I find are like that…..every now and then I'll even find the lever cap "Inside-out"..


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


When I looked over the Auburn plane above my wife saw me turn the iron the other way around and asked me later if maybe they traditionally stored them that way so they would not be damaged. I said no.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some Good rust huntin.!! Im full up and needing to do some de-rusting.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


8 May 2016. Found this 28 inch D-8 with 5 1/2 tpi and thumbhole at an "antique store and gallery".










top horn on the tote is gone.










Etch is nice and visible.










Should be an easy restore.

The owner had this saw for sale at $20 so I made a trade. My cost Three common braces with 3 bits and one press metal frog number 3 plane. (One brace was polished and the plane was restored.) I think I could have traded less but I was feeling guilty. (I only paid $14 in total for the tools I traded.)

Last picture has the home broomstick guard on. I should have removed it so you could see the teeth. They are all there in good shape.

O.k. Off to make a second attempt and a screen door repair.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Hey, where did everyone go?*
Anyway, here's some recent additions, from a country antiques show in SW Manitoba, and gleanings from the neighborhood and online: 
Pope Falcon #5, I like these Aussie planes,
Stanley #6 w/ Patent dates,
Bailey #26, Union #26,
Sargent #3424, Missing cutter and cap,
Sargent #? Identical to the Stanley #36 gotta hit the books,
Stanley #191 with cool owner modified rail fence.

Spear & Jackson and Sandvik Hand Saws
Stanley #70 scraper,
Misc brace bits, expansion bits, Hodgson perforator, Starret tachometer.
Chisels, odd hammer (help please) Dominion blowtorch and more.





































Stanley #358 Miter Box, Frame #3, Saw is "Disston made for Stanley" as inscribed, 15 tpi and complete.




























and of course… the obligatory *Surform*...also a tote box full of tools outta grampa's basement… or where ever!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A spokeshave









A few long saws…









And this HEAVY item…









The saw even matched the No. 358 model. $26 for all of these items….


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Hey, where did everyone go?*
> 
> - poopiekat


No rust find for me. Still to cold here. Sales are far and few between.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, PK! What a haul! 
Looks like hunting season for 358 mitre boxes! Wonder if they range this far south?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, *Combo:* Before you tell me how cold it is in Michigan, remember that I'm in Manitoba, where we had snow flurries on this past Friday. This antique show I attended today was in Wawanesa, in the southwest corner of the province. Wow, great D-8 saw you got, I've been searching everywhere for one w/thumbhole!

*Bandit:* nice haul on those backsaws!

*Candy:* My #358 was expressly Canadian built, and even the saw was from 'Disston Canada'. I'm sure that American-built ones were available all over the U.S. and elsewhere; odd that two 358s would show up here simultaneously!


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Little find from over the weekend. Made it to an estate sale and the guy said everything from this point in the house on east to the fence at the back of the yard was $2 per bag. I made a few laps to find all I wanted. Only two auger bits for woodworking but a lot of other stuff. I didn't put the 1 cup Pyrex measuring cup I also got.

To go along with that I picked up 8 auger bits sized 10 thru 16 that I had also purchased a while back. I think my auger bit case is pretty much full now. I must have about 40 now. I need to make a roll for them out of some leather I got recently. Need to make a roll for my chisels too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good haul!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












From a Mennonite thrift store today:
Two Disston saw frames, both marked "K-070" even though one takes a 20" blade, the other a 24" blade. I've seen these used for butchering venison, but not sure if and whether anyone uses these in a woodshop, and for what purpose?
A dopey little #10 Stillson type pipe wrench, and a Stanley auger bit depth gauge. I already had one, this one will keep it company.
Finally, an incomplete Mohawk Shelburne breast drill, I needed this one to rob parts for one that arrived by mail, the cast iron body snapped in half en-route. These really are heavy, substantial drills, the cast iron must be the weak link in its design. I will try my hand at brazing… but then I'd need another chuck and side handle…LOL!! Also a jolly little homemade plane, about 5" X 1 1/4 inches.
*DonW: * Any idea what the numerical designation would be for that Sargent Transitional that is nearly identical to the Stanley #36? (Post # 2093) ... Anybody? Can't seem to find an image of one online.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Time to go hunting and put those saws to use!
PK were the fires near you


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your concern, *Putty!*
No, we're quite far away from the Fort MacMurray fires, but there were fires around Lake of the Woods on the Manitoba/Minnesota border that affected some of my friends. I do wonder… if we ever DID evacuate due to fire or flood, jeez it would be difficult to walk away from my planes!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, Sargent's version was the 3412 wood bottom smoothing plane.










their 3411 was 9" long, their 3412 was 10". crazy numbering, huh?

edit, should be a stamp on the front nose?


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> their 3411 was 9" long, their 3412 was 10". crazy numbering, huh?
> 
> - terryR


Perhaps not so crazy after all-each of the digits in the part numbers add up to their respective length in inches!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


thanks for the great info*, Terry! * If the nose had a logo and number stamp, it's long gone now. I'd never seen a Sargent model quite like this before, and I've had my eye out for a few 36's for a long time. I see you've got a nice example there!

*Johnny 7*, that was quite an intuitive remark you made! Quite an observation.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> their 3411 was 9" long, their 3412 was 10". crazy numbering, huh?
> 
> - terryR
> 
> ...


Interesting observation!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Over the weekend, picked a $3 spokeshave. Finally got it about cleaned and sharpened









Not a single number or maker's mark on it. Strange looking handles..









Any clues, out there?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More stuff from weekend oxidation safaris:










A Sargent 3415 VBM tranny, (hey… it IS 15" long, so the encoded plane ID designation theory still holds true)
a genuine #3432 Jorgenson Pony Kerf-Keeper, a couple of hardware-store chisels, and another Dominion blow torch. Of the three torches I have, there's gotta be at least one that actually works…if I dare fire one of these up.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Try posting in the "Spokeshaves of your dreams" thread, lots of good help there.



> Over the weekend, picked a $3 spokeshave. Finally got it about cleaned and sharpened
> Not a single number or maker s mark on it. Strange looking handles..
> 
> Any clues, out there?
> ...


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Of the three torches I have, there s gotta be at least one that actually works…if I dare fire one of these up.
> - poopiekat


Hah, I have one of the Lenz type alcohol torches and I haven't fired it up yet either. I'm not sure I want to try one of the gasoline ones. Could be exciting. You've dug up some great stuff from the prairies lately PK.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You can always electrify them…this has a flickering bulb


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hah, that's kind of like a painted saw, except since I don't collect torches, that doesn't seem like a desecration to me.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


thanks,* Tim *for the kind words! I do my part to try to keep the flatlands clear of dangerous sharp objects.
Yeah, y'know if the decal and the user's manual, how do I know for sure whether it's an alcohol, gasoline, kerosene, or naptha-fueled model?

I'm not overly scared of Coleman cook-stove liquid fuel, white gas or whatever it is. One of these days I will actually fire one of these up and see what it'll do. Have to be a rainy day, with hose and extinguisher at the ready, and a bottle of Bactine and some aloe close by…

*Putty:* I see a fair amount of good workmanship in that hideous electro-verted model…couldn't that talent have been better used to bring that torch back to its original form?? lol


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Yeah, y know if the decal and the user s manual, how do I know for sure whether it s an alcohol, gasoline, kerosene, or naptha-fueled model?
> - poopiekat


Good question, no idea. The one I have is like the Lenk (figured out the spelling) Automatic, so its small and fairly obvious it's alcohol. But some of the alcohol models look pretty much just like the gasoline ones. I assume there are differences in full delivery and heating, etc. I wonder if some can use more than one fuel.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I haven't used these type of torches myself, but I remember my older brother and dad using them. Since they owned them they knew what kind of fuel to use, but I remember them sniffing the tank opening when they used a strange torch to determine fuel type. Even if they haven't been used for a long time, I'd bet there is still enough odor to determine fuel type.

DanK


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Inside of a $2 plastic bucket, today….









Yep, I checked that Yankee drill, all the drill points are onboard. The only number I could read was 4…
Rosewood handled putty knife? And a rosewood handled nail puller. Some of the other goodies today









That made in Germany pliers, and the two tape measures, and all the brushes. Drill bit extension was in a metal box









Inside was a drill, a charger, and the extension









Jury is still out on the battery getting charged up….
Oh, and this strange little box was in the bucket..









A ratcheting thingy. Needs cleaned up a bit. The 1/4" bit, a gimlet bit and a Stanley countersink bit came from a Restore place, along with a chuck key.

Total for today…$8.22…...still have two more days of sales to wade through…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Day 2

























A SMALL eggbeater @$5…...has a 'NO. 5" stamped into the crank handle…









Wood handled "Speed bar"? ($0,50) Ahhh, not quite









Bolt and wing nut, two sliding arms, and a spring? This is the "business end" of the M-B Tool Co. of Prov. RI speed bar?









I don't think this is a brake adjust tool ($0.50) but….it might get a handle on the pointy end, so I get clean out the bottoms of a few mortises I am chopping…
Long day, following the Boss around. Three items at one spot, for me. Drill WAS @ $10 until I pointed out what all was missing….


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not quite rust hunting, more like rust stumble. Freebies from a neighbor down the street. I went to get a doughnut and these were on the curb.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did you get the doughnut?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nope, they were out 

The bar clamp is a Colt from Batavia, NY. Not sure what type the Workmate is. The block is a green C'man. The saw in front is a rip, has a nib and I think the handle is user made( chip carved on one side only!)


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












(A) as in one Doughnut Kev,!,,,,sure. Cutting down on donut consumption has sure helped your sight.

There was a shortage of rust in my neck of the woods.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TC, not half bad for a rust deprived outing. Like the hammahs.

BTW, the doughnuts 'round here are quite large. One'll do it :/)


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was able to hit a couple of estate sales and garage sales this weekend, first was an estate sale, that had some interesting tools, but was pretty picked over by the time I got there, but found a couple of things for $6










Saturday had a couple of garage sales, saw these Bar clamps laying on the driveway at one place, stopped and asked how much they wanted for the pipe clamps, " how about a buck a piece" Sold!, and the three spring clamps were another buck.










Then stopped at another garage sale that had "woodworking items" listed, and came away with a huge pile of shaker pegs, wheels axles, and other craft wood, and a set of needle files that were at the bottom of the box, plus some various sundry items, all for $5.










Not much in the way of rust, but a good haul for the weekend.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pretty nice haul, especially the clamps. For a buck each you earned a big "YOU SUCK".


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


ditto!! Is'nt it funny how we find a steal like that and we button our lip and pull out the greenbacks real quick like.!

I paid a decent price for what I bought yesterday as the sale was for a couple brothers selling there brother in laws tools off as he recently passed with an aneurism. I had my eye on a Nice wilton machinist vise that was marked $50. I have a decent one myself or I would have jumped all over it. As I was leaving I told the guys to up the price to $150 and not take any less.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Road trip to pick up two items









9-1/2? Has a yellow decal on the cap iron. Adjustable mouth, and the depth adjuster looks like a 9-1/2 style









handi-grip sides. 
And something by Seymour Smith & Son









Flat soled spokeshave. Blade is about full length. Might have been worth the 20 minute trip?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I picked up two saws(Simonds 8 panel 20" 12 ppi and a no name18" rip) and mitre gauge(Pexto) today


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Another cool Simonds Kevin.

Here is my treasure hunt.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, is that the rosewood handle youv'e been talking about?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, is that the rosewood handle youv e been talking about?
> 
> - theoldfart


That's it.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


3 June 2016.

Was on my way to the hardware store for outdoor plumbing parts when I stumbled on a garage sale just as it opened.

*Tools $10 for all:*










So I bought it.

*Here is what was in the box:*










The Level is a Stanley 102, The tape measure is a Lufkin 543, The firmer chisel is 3/4" and made by Union.

Worth the $10 I think!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Estate sale finds for today, dirty Stanley block plane, circle cutter for leather ? heavy cast iron plumb bob and a dirty rule. What I like the most are these 3 hinged lidded cast iron containers. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is that a countersunk hole on the inside of the cast iron containers?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some sort of grease pot? Lid to keep flies or bees out or keep it clean? A place to put valuables while working?

DanK


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


yes it is countersunk, like it was supposed to screw onto something.

They were in an old wooden tool box, in another old toolbox was a calendar from South Carolina. Only info I could find was that Whitin made machinery for the textile industry, and South Carolina was a big textile state.

I'll plan to put on one on my bench as a place to store parts while rehab tools or such.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Google Whitin Machine Works, Whitinville, MA


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OK, Kev. That makes sense to me because textile machinery has a LOT of tiny high wear parts. I'd venture a guess this was a place to secure the inventory.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This may sound a little off but with the counter sunk screw hole maybe it was an ashtray secured to the operator station! SWAG


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's as good as any other guess! We need some REALLY old timer to speak up.

DanK


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


i'm thinking it was a place to store screws and such while someone was working on the equipment. Maybe they screwed onto a work cart so they wouldn't slide off

edit: the inside has a nice curve so you can slide out the parts nicely.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nice haul Don!!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> It s as good as any other guess! We need some REALLY old timer to speak up.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I thought we were all really old timers (except for Mos).


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul. Slim pickings down here. Today I came home with.

20 sheets of 3M wet and dry 220 (for $5)
A big rasp, a plashing hammer, a disston coping saw, and a hammer head.
Past on a wards jointer with a broken lever cap.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Plenty of rust to be had at ONE garage sale yesterday…...except, they wanted a price like they were all gold plated…YIKES! I don't care IF it was the largest Yankee screwdriver Stanley made..$50? NOT!

Spent $1 on a dual grit oilstone…...not much else out there….that I could afford to pick up, let alone buy. L-N prices for handyman block planes? Really? What are they smoking?.......


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


. I took about a 60 mile drive up the annual US 68-80. 400 mile yard sale today. My only highlight of the day was filling my belly with some fresh fried catfish coleslaw,and a peice of choclate pie with calf slobbers on top. If a guy was looking for a good shovel , hoe or broken down mower, this would be his area.

Nice Haul Yoda.!

I didnt really come home empty handed. I did a little dumpster diving .! maybe I need to start a Joy's of dumpster diving thread.

I found a coffee grinding machine and scavenged a 1725 1 hp motor a few switches, springs and such.

















I stopped at an old Cherry reproduction furniture shop and grabbed some scraps.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very Nice haul Don, and nice "scraps there Turtle, I always like the "free" stuff.

Not much last week, three Russell Jennings pattern Auger bits, only one was a Russell Jennings, a pair of shelf hole jigs and a Blue and Red Handyman Block plane followed me home, I figured I could at least give it a good home for a buck.










But this week was much better, but it started out slow. First stop was a guy who sells tools that he gets at auctions and estate sales. He keeps the best and sells the rest, and always has a lot of interesting stuff, but not this time.










An Irwin Screwdriver, and some Estes rocket motors, that was disappointing, but on the way back I stopped at another garage sale and found these:










A pair of 4 foot Irwin parallel jaw clamps, offered him $20 and walked away with them, so it wasn't a total waste on Friday.
Saturday dawned and I ventured over to the neighborhood that had some more sales, and a couple of Craigslist adds with the nebulous "tools" in the listing. I stopped at the first one, the old man had passed away, and the wife and daughter were selling off his tools. He was an electrician, so there were all sorts of typical tools, I was about to go since I don't need another socket set, or wire cutters, and she mentioned that there were tools hanging on another wall in the garage, so I went over there and found this:










Yes, this is a Stanley Bedrock 605c type 6 as best as I can tell, my first bedrock, and an old square that is pretty rusted and pitted, it may not be worth saving, but it had a brass wear bar and looked like it would be nice after some restoration.










And yes I did pay the whole $25 that they were asking, and smiled the whole way home. It was a good weekend hunting the rust.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well played Goose ! your diligence paid off. Thats like finding a C note floating around the Wallmart parking lot.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One round at an antiques fair in Portage La Prairie, Manitoba today:

A *Stanley #6*, Made in England. Brit Stanleys are not true to type, as you can see. Has several mixed characteristics of different era and type for American-made cousins. This one weighs a ton, with ribbed castings and smooth botton, but it is as stock as a stove. Next to it, *a Record/Marples #060 1/2, in *right fine condition.
Also an early *24" Stanley Rule and Level *level, needs a vial but I think I got a few somewhere. A few more socket chisels and brace bits too. 
The coup of the day was our trip to the supermarket, where these genuine birch/poplar "*S'More Sticks *which were in the discount rack for 25 cents per pkg of 4!!! WOW! So I got 16 perfect 1/4" dowels, 36 inches long, for a buckaroo. They are a gentle fit in my Starret drill gauge, they fit better than lumberyard dowels!! Always keep your eye open, guys! I bought 3/16" kebab sticks before, from a dollar store. One zip with pliers and you've got glue/air space too.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Poopikat: Next time I'm in Winnipeg I'll driver over and meet you in Portage La Prairie. How often do they have this Antique Fair.. Maybe I can make a trip next summer.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*DonK*: The best shows in these parts are in the Manitoba Dealer's Association, and their shows run a few times a year, at our local horse racing track. Those and the Wawanesa antiques fair that I mentioned a few weeks ago.
Shows in Portage la Prairie have very little to offer, as shows go.

I'd rather be in coastal Maine on a buying trip, all told…. I've never left behind a plane worth owning, at any show I've attended in the last 20 years or so.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"I'd rather be in coastal Maine on a buying trip, all told…"

PK, you keep saying that 'cuz I'll be there in two weeks! Wahoo…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin,
If you're in Southern coastal Maine, I'd suggest Arundel Antiques on Rt 1. A multi-dealer shop along with casual dealers set up outside on tables, mostly weekends. Lotsa tool dealers inside and out. Well actually, ANYWHERE on Rt 1 you'll find shops and flea markets.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Coastal Main eh. Hmmm how will I engineer getting there.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


For you locals in the area….Centerville, IN. has several smaller shops, and a 300+ dealer store….just across the state line from Ohio, on I-70…...BTDT…heheheheh…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, mid coast. Liberty Tool, Capt Tinkhams, Hull Cove etc.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's time for a rt 4 to rt 1 trip!! I wish Liberty wasn't so far up?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My morning's work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good days work Bob!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice 88 jointer gauge Bob and the skew back still has some life in it.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Made it to two flea markets today. One booth had over 20 draw knives and the lady said they were all from one guy and they had only gotten half of them. Don't know why someone needs that many. She also had some other nice things. Some of her prices were a bit high but others weren't bad. Picked up three auger bits, a 1 1/2" diameter chunk of brass and a file with a handle from a different sale the day before, a nice SW Stanley 77 mortise gage that should clean up nicely, and a big 8C that is not a Stanley. There are a couple of issues with it but nothing that can't be overcome. Not a bad pile for $40.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's a nice haul, Warren.

One of these days…..!!!!

DanK


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Morning was spent out and about…

























The one underneath is a 24", one on top is a 4" 









A wee bit bigger than an eggbeater..









An $8 post drill..Buffalo Forge No. 50…..

The Breastdrill was $20, the rest totaled maybe another $20…...
Slow day due to the heat…90s around here.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit, you find more treasures than I can shake a stick at! Interesting post drill….

DanK


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Post drill appears to be missing the flywheel and all the stuff with that. The prawl was also broken….Might take a bit too much work to fix back up?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The pawl won't take much, probably. The flywheel could be a big old grindstone until you find closer to the real thing. Shaft no problem, but what drives it could be an issue. Something to dream on!

DanK


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Breast drill is a Millers Falls No. 120. Have to work on the chuck, later. May have been sitting too long all closed up.

Not sure what Price to put the post drill at on FleaBay. Not much in the way of "parts" around these parts….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok, busy day today…









a Fulton 220, a Stanley #110. A Jacobs 1/2" drill chuck key. And a Stanley #150 mitrebox. Had a saw that needed a home.

$1 for the mitrebox, the rest was about $7.50…..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I would like to thank the god of rust for his wonderful bounty today. A crisp $10 bill got me a #192, beat up 9 1/4, disston square and, the stars of the show, original Stanley #12 irons. A regular and a 22tpi toothed iron!!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A #12 toothed iron for $10 deserves a big old "YOU SUCK"!!

Good haul dude!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$10 for the lot yoda!! Pretty sure i paid $1 a piece for the irons.

I was diggin around in a big chest of drawers and they were all mixed in with random hardware and fasteners. My eyes almost popped out of my head. My #12 1/2 is complete, original AND upgraded!

Ive got a hunch there was a 12 or 112 there but i missed it. The guy running the show was tellin me there was a real expensive plane there but it had been modified and was incomplete. I think i found the lost parts


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats Stef! Report back when they're shiny.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Still on vacation in Acadia but found time to find these


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You find the most interesting things OF, what is that two handled thing…some kind of spokeshave?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


seems like a scratch stock


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More like a scratch plane, can be switched to either direction.bthe cutter us cut downn from a plane blade.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This video of a tool collection could be 12 hours long but it is only two segments of 30 minutes.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turtle thats a Cool Video.

Rust hunting for me has not been spectacular. Here is the "haul" over the last few days.




















Dresser for $30. (To become lathe stand.)
Disston D-8 26" Saw $2.12 (Good deal from an antique shop)
A bunch of steal punches and cold chisels. $7
Square file missing tang $0.75
Round rasp missing tang $0.75
Brace screwdriver bit $0.25
2 inch iron and cap iron $0.75
Sash Clamp. $4

The dresser, punches/chisels and clamp were purchased at the Habitat for Humanity Resale Store. (I did not dicker on prices.)

The Dresser has its shipping label so I can report that it was originally made by Joerns furniture of Stevens point Wisconsin for "The Michigan College of Mining and Technology" which became "Michigan technological university" in 1956. I joined the faculty in 1990.

Concerning the iron/cap iron. The iron is stamped

B.PLANE

PAT'D

OCT.22,1889

Where "B.PLANE" appears in an arc.

My web searching reveals that Vol 1 of Roger Smith's "Patented Transitional and Metallic Planes in America", (which I do not own) will say on page 190 that this mark appeared on the toe of wood bottom planes and on the cutters of iron bench planes.

I do not know if its valuable or desirable.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This came in a trade over the weekend….meh.

Might take a while..









Sole needs a bit of work, though









Has a strange cast froggie…









It only uses a single bolt to attach to the base, and a BIG rib to lock it in place. This one might take awhile to clean up….about a day?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Concerning the iron/cap iron. The iron is stamped
> 
> B.PLANE
> 
> ...


Don, if you look very close here, http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/06/09/birmingham-b-plane-with-an-adjustable-mouth/

You will see I need that B-Plane cap iron. If its for sale, let me know.

if you look through my Birmingham information
http://www.timetestedtools.net/category/hand-planes/birmingham-or-b-planes/

you'll probably find the info. I won't be able to look up in "Patented Transitional and Metallic Planes in America" until Friday, the planes are not particularly rare or valuable. They typically go for less then the comparable Stanley even though they are a little harder to find.

They are comparable in quality though. The one I have posted with the adjustable mouth is the only one I've ever seen. I plan to find the right blade, so let me know.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don W. P.M. sent.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turtle, those videos were fascinating and frustrating at the same time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I hear you Candy.! It would take 3 days to see them all and hear all the story's behind them.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And one more doohickey from Maine, a Diston 9.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet Pick Kevin !


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yea, etch is weak so I have to be carefull cleaning it. Needs a small repair on the lower part of the handle. 12 point London spring steel, don't think it's been sharpened. Nib's intact and very short plate.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


By the looks of it, hardly used…..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not the mother load.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Maybe not but good haul anyway. Like the British saw but can't read the medallion. Sanderson ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Maybe not but good haul anyway. Like the British saw but can t read the medallion. Sanderson ?
> 
> - theoldfart


Spear &Jackson


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, I need new eyes.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rather a skimpy day today…only one sale was open…..spent just $2..









A large Butcher's saw by Worth…No. 40. And a Disston Keyhole saw, with an etch on the blade.









Seems to be a bit older…..maybe 1874-ish? Had to scrape a pound or two of wax off the blades on both saws.

Hey, for $2? Boss spent more than that at Wallie World….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Highlight is a circa 1850 Walter Cresson










Which slightly over shadowed a $16 Stratton Bros eagle logo level


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Todays new inventory









North Bros. multi speed ratcheting breast drill, No 4 Cam clamp, Lenox perfect handle screw driver and an unmarked spoke shave. The Yankee drill is my first for that brand, looks to be well made.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, so nice and clean.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds all. Don, I really love that Cresson.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Most of the sales in our area start on Thursday and run through Saturday, or Sunday. There was one that started this week on Tuesday and I happened to have the day off. This one had a "barn" full of tools and a Garage full of more tools and golf and fishing. There was quite a collection, and it looked like they had attended several sales themselves as the house was packed. Found a couple of interesting items:










A tapered hole reamer/driller and a TUFFY hinged wing screwdriver that had seen better days.










And more good stuff, A extendable handle nail puller, a de-burring tool (I had to ask one of the old guys there what it was), a Stanley 9 1/2 in really good shape, and a knuckle capped Stanley 110 plane. I am starting to like the knuckle caps better and was glad to see that this one was in pretty good shape. 
Now I have 8 block planes, and I am starting to wonder how they have multiplied so rapidly…


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Goose, just adding a bit of trivia to the information you got from the "old timers". The "extendable handle" on that nail puller is much more than just an extension. I'll list some things for you….

1. It elicits a whole new vocabulary when you pinch the web of your left thumb because you let it hang over the extended handle stop, so it's a teacher. You will likely remember this.
2. It will also pinch your hand when you are simply carrying it with a handful of other tools, so you learn to make special trips or provisions to carry it.
3. it WILL NOT pull nails driven pneumatically, even with the extension which simply makes pinching the nail head off easier.
4. This is one of the only tools that can cleanly extract a recessed (uncoated) nail with minimal carnage to the surrounding area.
5. The extension is actually a built in hammer to "set" the jaws around and beneath the nail head so the nail can be pulled. See #1.

DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Haha Dan, you're full of good stuff.

Nice finds Goose, that reamer is interesting. Going to put it to use?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan is more than correct on pinching the web. DAMHIKT!

It is the best tool for pulling old nails, I have the large one and hope to find the small one.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, I'm biting my tongue.

See (insert name).

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Really, I need a small one ;-)


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DanK. Thanks for the pointers, I can see the Ouch Factor in this tool now. Funny thing was that I was carrying it around for a half hour looking at other things and waiting in line to pay for it, and it never bit me. Now I am wondering if it is defective…

TOF, I will have to measure mine when I get back home. I believe it is the short one, but I would like to keep it since it is the only one that I have. I don't know the maker, but it has a "B" inside a diamond on the side, I believe that you can see it in the picture above.

Tim, Not sure what I am going to do with that reamer/driller yet. I don't have any plans for chair making in my future, so shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, Did a little more research, it is a Cooper's Tool that is used to make holes in barrels. I thought that the auger was misshapen, but it seems to have the same upturned wings that all of the other ones have.

TOF, the nail puller is 15" collapsed, and 19" extended, does that make it a small one or a big one?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Big


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My little rust hunt from this morning. Nothing spectacular, just a nice little bunch of tools.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a productive day Bob


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks spectacular to me. I have very little luck this year.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just picked up some auction wins today. There is more I got but here are the planes I got for just under $25. There are a Stanley No 8, a Shelton 14, an Eclipse No 4, a Shelton block plane, a Craftsman dado plane with all parts and a Stanley No 50 with 15 cutters but possibly missing some depth stop parts.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good score Warren!!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Warren, that's you suck territory. A good deal for either the #8 or the #50 by themselves.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Warren, that looks like an early 8. Low knob if I'm not mistaken, I prefer those. Should make for a fine tool when your done with it.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust hunting must be like Apple trees that only bear fruit every other year. Drove all over this morning. Finally found a 1/2 inch wooden screw die with no tap and a rasp. So meager a find that I'm not going to bother posting pictures.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did not go rust hunting, but my local hardware store was clearing out old and odd stock. So $5 got this


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF…go drive one of those nails into a troublesome neighbor's tree and watch what happens….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, had an uncle who taught me that trick. Copper sulphate I believe.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kind of hard to go out rust hunting right now…two pups are sick, and need constant home care. Plus….no cash until next weekend. Kind of slows things done..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Showed in my mailbox this morning. Soaking in the magic orange juice now.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found this little gem at the Habitat store, and they and a 25% off sale today, Cost me $15!



















Millers Falls 5A with three bits.










Two twists and a what looks like a masonry bit.
Anyone know what bits that these came with?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those look more like bits for a Yankee drill.









Usually these eggbeaters used "drill points" 









Traded a plane for this drill…









No. 2-01 Millers Falls….
Later model than yours…


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Those look more like bits for a Yankee drill.
> 
> - bandit571


Good eye Bandit. They have the step at the chuck end like my Dad's Yankee drill bits did. Any idea what Yankee they go with? I had several bad experiences with my Dad's Yankee drill and have no desire to get one now.

I guess I'll grab a set of twist drills from my supply and put them in the handle. I put a couple drops of oil in the oil points and on the idler pinion, and it spins quiet and easy. Nice little drill.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally got a picture of all of the stuff I got in the auction wins last week. Just over $42 for all. The original listing didn't show the No 50 plane so that was a bonus. There is a metric framing square but it doesn't have all of the measurements for the angles in millimeters like it usually is for inches. The 6' level is magnesium, couple motors with a few pulleys, some squares, two string levels, a bunch of punches, a larger bevel gage, three chisels, and three lawn dart or jarts tips.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Might take awhile to clean these up..









The short Yankee needs a shifter lever, and a bit or three..









Plane is a #3 size, brace is a 6" size. Counting two "V" belts for my drill press…...$8.25 so far this weekend…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Update: The 6 is actually an 8" sweep brace…









Bummer. Soaking the ratchet parts overnight.

The #3 is a Fulton, Warranteed









Round hole in the iron is at the top 









Oh well, maybe tomorrow I'll find some better items…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Busy morning…









Will need to clean up the eggbeater a bit, before the full name is found ( so far: New York Germany)

The tool box is full, though….









Left side…









Right side..









and a pair of yankees…130 and 135…..even had a few bits for the braces..









Spent a whopping $16 for the above mess. Box weighs over 30 pounds! Closer to 50.

Been a busy day.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Update: Ratchet is a "PatentAppld for" Snap on L 70. Since cleaned up and shiny.

Have the No.130 cleaned up, and moving nicely….the 135 is a work in progress.

Braces: both are about 10" sweeps, one looks like a holdall style, ratchet brace, the other is a non-ratcheting, barver chuck.

LOTS of cold chisels, each a different width. One of the wrenches is a Billings. Lot of wierd handled objects down in thar…...

Will clean the auger bits next time I am digging through the mess…..one is almost minty, too….


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My day was slimmer. Found a couple things at each of three estate sales. Finally found a file card. Nicholson brand. Has some wear but it works. There are 4 dental picks. Then there is an air line with two female quick connects and at another sale there were three chucks with male fittings. Then finally a machinist vise. Spent $8.50. Not too bad.










Thought the nameplate on the vise was a little funny. Paid $2.50 for the vise. $17 right now at Harbor Freight.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wife and kids were gone this week so o had some time to get some other things done. Since I don't have the space like others to leave my tools out on a bench I wanted to make a roll pouch for my augers. Some of these need to be cleaned up and sharpened but I sewed up a leather pouch that will hold two of each size. Need to do the same thing for my chisels. They came in one that is on pretty rough shape so I won an auction that had some good size hides in it so I am using the blue for tools and keeping the tan hide for something else. Still need another 5 and 13.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A better look at some of the "treasures" from the tool box?









These were in the bottom of the box..









Most of the pliers..









The yellow handle is hollow. There was a Lufkin 099 ruler









A few bits for the two braces….









Long one is a 11/16, the three short ones are 16/16" 









Only chisels I've found in there..









And there was two hammers..









Still cleaning the braces, and the eggbeater. Have 4 Yankee screwdrivers to get cleaned and find tips for…
That small tape measure was in the box as well, as was a syringe a Vet would use, and a weeder for a garden.
Still have a few twist drills to pull out of the box and clean, and a handful of sockets to go with the ratchet….

Was a busy weekend…...even found one yard sale doing a Sunday Only sale. Spent $2 on this..









Two slabs of rough sawn Walnut…...dollar each. Not a bad weekend…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to a Tent sale this morning..









Took almost all my allowance of $18…....got $3 back.

Witherby 1/2" chisel, and a few bits….#4-#18…..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks good Don.

Not like I need any more of these but when they are priced at $1 I just can't leave them there.

Pexto with both cutters. Longest lead-in screw I have ever seen.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find. That is a big snail!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little rust hunting.


















Left to right (or front to back):


Bedrock 605 Type 16
Stanley 5 1/2 Type 17
Stanley 5 1/2 Type 16
Stanley No 8 Type 9 (bed) Type 8 (frog).

I am going broke (lol) so I will need to start selling stuff soon.

They may all be for sale. (I'm not certain about the bedrock, it be my first one.)

There was also a Stanley #25 sliding bevel, but I forgot a photo.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great Score Don, You got me slobberin.!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, have the knob and tote of the 605 been painted gold or, is that a funky shadow?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like they were painted gold. And the body is painted brown. I may have to fix that.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don you're starting to get on a roll now, nice finds.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Needs some oil in the cups, but for $6…?









There is a label, just unable to read it. My bench is a bit too thick, sooo









Might leave it clamped to that 2×3….


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You just find amazing deals!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don K, I've only ever seen one 5 1/2 in the wild and you come up with TWO! 
Cool find on the grinder, Bandit!


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Haven't been on the site much recently. Here is my latest aquisition as rescued from the grasp of the scrap yard last week. Prior owner was our local school district. They replaced some tools recently and this has been in the rain and snow out back ever since. A couple of calls and it was mine. It is a 1963 Powermatic model 81. Initial assessment is that condition is not too bad. It was in dire need of a new power cord, guide bearings, and may benefit from some new tires. The new cord is on and the motor runs pretty smoothly. I will be cleaning this up in my spare time. Did I mention that this baby is heavy?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice. I got a 20" delta-rock well from our school district while it was still inside and in excellent condition. Of course I paid $$ for mine. It was also heavy 700 pounds I think. But yours looks like a monster. I think it should be called "the hulk".


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good save, Bundo.

DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not a "bandit spectacular" but for $10 today I found:










For $10:


Keen Kutter K4 Plane broken tote
O.E. Moore Draw knife
No. 5 Auger bit
No. 12 Auger bit
Half round file

This is my first K4. Should I keep it or sell it? Can someone tell me the value of the K4? Should I clean it up before selling should I decide to do so?

Also does anyone know something about this draw knife?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You did well! The k4 is a Bedrock style plane. Cleaned, tuned and sharpened I'd ask $100 for it.

The draw knife with the loops on the ends were made by a few manufacturers and are fairly soughtafter as well. I'd suggest further research, but see if it has a name under the rust.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don W. In general is it your opinion that it always best to cleaned, tune and sharpen? I have not yet sold anything, but I'm getting a surplus now and I think it will soon be time to do so, just to keep surplus down and the money flowing in and out to save more tools. (Every time I hear a story of how we took grandads old tools to the scrap metal yard I die a little.) Where besides e-bay to sell tools?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I resell all phases from as found to fully restored and tuned. I absolutely hate selling on eBay. I only sell on my website and from forums like LJs.

Depending on how much you value your time, its hard to say you can make money. Think about it. If you worked on a plane for 3 hours, what would you like for 3 hours. Even at $20/hr, that'adding $60 to the price.

Edit to actually answer the question, I think it's always best to do a light cleaning so you can tell exactly what you have and sell it, but a lot more guys want it all done for them, so they are easier to sell


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonK, I put the tools I acquire throughout the year on my website. Then in Jan and Feb what hasn't sold I put on ebay. If you think you'll be doing a reasonable volume of sales, a website may need to be in your future.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And you can start with a free blog type. That's what a did for quite a long time.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks again DonW. I do understand its tough to get your time out of restoration. I was in the art show crafting business back in the eighties. Do you mean a free blog on LJ or elsewhere?

Bob, I was trying to read online about building a website for selling products and boy there is an awful lot of people selling you some tool for building a website online. How did you do it. By the way once I have the website I can write the html code.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I really recommend Google Blogger. That's what I use and what BRK uses too. It's free, fairly simple to use, and can be customized to look about any way you like.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Combo, you don't have to write a lick of code. If you can drag an drop you can build a killer website and get free help doing it. Weebly.com is dedicated to helping small businesses put up a top notch website at no cost. Yes, you can opt for premium stuff at a cost, and a dedicated domain costs a little, but you can't beat it as far as I'm concerned. I have no affiliation with them, but I do use their free services. A store that is optimized for mobile is still pretty rare amongst the freebies, but Weebly has it. Recommend it highly.

DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


O.K. I'll have a look at Google Blogger and Weebly.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I used WordPress. My new site is based on WordPress but offers more. Most blogs are easy to use and there is plenty of apps to help.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One sale yesterday…









Coping saw is a PowerKraft #100
The bevel square is a Stanley No. 46-825
Block plane is a blue 1248
And the folding rule a Lufkin X46. 
Price for this haul…$4.25….ruler might be worth at least that much?

Tool box had another Lufkin in it, so now I have these two rulers..









I did spend $0.10 today…..16" long auger bit that will fit a cordless drill…haven't check the diameter…yet.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That long auger from this morning? Overall length is 15-1/2" Size is stamped as 10…..5/8" diameter. IRWIN is also stamped onto the shaft. Instead of the square tang, this one has a hex tip. Spurs are barely there.

Will get a picture once it gets a clean up…..hey, what did you expect for a dime, anyway….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A couple of weeks worth of looking, here's what came home with me:



















A really nice, sound Stanley #8 type 11, good Stanley #6 type 9, Sargent raze equivalent of a 
Stanley #36, Stanley #32 Trannie, and a early Union #5 and container after container of fasteners of all types.

Also, a really nifty trunk, found at the curb in my neighborhood:



















Just as I looked for containers to temporarily store some surplus tools while I transform the workshop yet again!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little hunting last weekend turned up these gems:










Another Leg Vise, This one is from the Ohio Tool CO. Columbus O USA

A wood Jointer made by Auburn Tool CO, Thistle Brand










A Sandusky 68 fillister plane, its a little cracked.










A set of Marples (by Record) "Wood Sculpture Set" that have never been used, or sharpened










And a mortice gauge, with some interesting markings, looks like H. Place with crossed 1's










One of the other sides is labeled BARRETT, and the face is solid brass, and the second pin is adjusted on the far end with a brass knob. It looks similar to a Stanley, but it isn't labeled Stanley.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It is always gratifying to see vintage planes and other tools come into the hands of fellow Lumberjocks! It's good to know that these tools have made their way into good homes. I too have tried to do my part in keeping good planes off the streets to be restored refurbished or simply kept in their as-found state to be used or simply admired.

Anyway, today at a flea market from an elderly machinist and tool-monger:














































A genuine Swedish "Anchor" #7, with many attributes of a type #13 to type#15 equivalent Stanley #7. It even sorta has the notched rectangle logo on the lever-cap a la Stanley.

This is an Eskiltuna/Jernbolaget original, and it cuts like butter. Cutter even sports the correct 'shark' or is it a 'tuna' fish logo.

I have a few Swedish "Memo" planes, but I never found an Anchor plane until today. Had to have it.
Hope you like!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I stopped at Adam Burrous ([email protected]) and these are some of his tools for sale:




























I could have spent many hours there but it was hot and muggy I was with SWAMBO and didn't want to go broke.

This is what I came home with:











Tri-square 17.5" Siewers Cincinnati Ohio Tool company.
Unnamed skew rabbet plane (I bought for the iron).
Stanley 112
Kunz 113
Marking gauge.

I thought his prices were very fair, and I did not negotiate much. He would be happy to have your business. I hope I made a good decision on buying these. For example I have no experience with Kunz tools, but the price was right. I was very tired after driving 6-7 hours from Milwaukee, Wi to South Haven, Mi. Too tired to see Adam until the next Day. We will spend two days in Holland and then it will be a 9 hour drive back to Houghton. (I also picked up around 30 or so saws for a friend of mine and delivered a box of planes from my friend to Adam.)


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


DonK, in the second photo there is a wooden plane just right of center that I would sure like to get a better look at. I'm curious to know the maker. I'll try to email him.

DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wait where is this guy? That's a heck of a drive for tools. Ok I get it it wasn't only for that.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wait where is this guy? That s a heck of a drive for tools. Ok I get it it wasn't only for that.
> 
> - Tim


My wife wanted to attend the HGA convergence vendor show in Milwaukee. She bought an expensive spinning wheel. She also wanted to show me Holland and try to convince me to move there upon retirement. Adam was just a side trip. But I will never drive around lake Michigan from Milwaukee again. Next time damn the cost I'm taking the ferry.


----------



## ABURROUS (Aug 6, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Anyone in the Southwest Mi area ever I always have a pretty varried tool assortment for sale. Glad Don found a few pieces to add to his shop.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, Welcome, Adam. Don't be a stranger here….we like (old) tools.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today's find








Slotted brass wood screws, MF, I think, 1/8" letters, Stanley brass bound #62 2' 4 fold, and an early Disston saw.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds, Kevin! My shop is totally out of slotted brass wood screws, and low on Phillips head brasses. I've been replenishing my brass fastener bins with square drive, even though the sight of them makes me gag.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I grab the brass slotted ones where ever and when ever I see them.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OF: I usually get mine at Lowes…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, these two are a bit of a mystery…as Insp. Lestrade was wont to say…









Red handle had a awl point, and is a pin vise. The yellow handle is marked as:
The Lima Iron & Metal Co.
421 S, Central Ave. 
phone number 4-9191 Lima Ohio
and had "Triplebit" on the shaft. Shaft and handle are hollow, the "chuck" on the end retracts to allow a shaft through, then a ball will slip into a detent. Can only be one detent, not a groove on the bit, to lock it from turning. 









A shot (fuzzy, sorry) of the end..









Any hints?
Second part of this Holmesian Mystery…









A plain red wrapper? Open it up to reveal..









From "Hikraft Tool Co. of Greenfield,Ohio. Cat. # 544 ( could be 549, or 599?) Auger Bit Set of 5









1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", and 3/4" bits. Might need a bit of clean up….Irwins?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


After making my own bits for three of these things…









Long one already had it's bit…









The two 130s, and the 135 needed a bit. Ground the end of a few driver bits, to match the slots needed. 135 needed to be skinnied down a bit. 
All four from one garage sale a few weeks back..









The 131, when extended, could double as a walking stick….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spent fifty cents on one tool yesterday…









Leatherman Wave. I didn't see the sheath sitting anywhere on the tables, though…..bummer.

Seems to be complete, though. All 16 "tools" are there, needs a little clean up, knives needed a little honing.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Heres how I spent $20 today.











8 taps (6 Greenfield, 1 Resly Chicago, 1 Detroit) $0.50 each
2 Saws. Atkins Docking Saw, Silver Steel, the 590 and Atkins & Co. Indianapolis Pat. Dec 17,1887. $4.00 each
32 Files (2 new triangles and 1 newish flat) plush a rod and two pieces of metal one made into a chisel. $8.00 total.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


cool snag on the docking saw


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance, what is a docking saw?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I didn't know either. Poking around the internet I see that :


A Docking saw is A saw for light work, most specifically for docking (trimming) the ends of boards prior to piling. (Lee Valley)


 Here is what the 1919 Simonds catalog has to say about its docking saw: An easy-cutting saw for Lumbermen to use around docks and yards where rough ends of boards or planks need to be sawed off. Also for Bridge Builders, Scale Builders, Carpenters, House Framing, and for the Farm woodyard. Full-breasted blade with bevel-filed teeth, 4 1/2 points to the inch, 18-gauge on cutting edge, taper ground for clearance. Malleable iron handle, firmly riveted to blade. (Old tool archive.)


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up some auction wins today. There are 8 clamps and 2 clamp kits that need pipes. Some Pony, one Jorgensen, and some unmarked. The old bar clamp doesn't seem to have any markings.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*A week of traveling throughout SW Manitoba yielded only these few items*:



















A Stanley #8, 2 patent dates and an intact tote, a matched pair of #4 hollow and rounds, a couple more tanged slotted screw bits for a brace, and a really nice single-speed 'Apache' hand drill.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kind of skimpy finds this weekend…









My fifty cent tool kit from Thursday..









Pair of saws from Friday. There was a tack hammer included in this stop..









And the rest of the "haul" of the weekend. Tack hammer was from Friday, the rest was today….Eggbeater has a hollow handle, full of bits..









As for the two saws..









The Panel saw is a Disston, the full length saw is…









That is NOT a medallion bolt…..it does not go all the way through. Stamped into the wide rim around the eagle…
Better Merchandise…..ok…we will see.
Not a great weekend…..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A modest morning rust accumulation.









Two small expansive brace bits, a rose head countersink by Buck Bros, a Greenlee 1/2 shank Forster bit(fits my post drill), a taper reamer brace bit, a Starrett drill and wire gauge, and a Nicholson slim taper 6" file with a nice handle.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Bandit and Kevin!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I won this little beauty this afternoon. If you look at the condition of the screw slots, the points, the brass stem and faceplate, it appears to have had very little use. Mostly, when you see this type of gauge on ebay, they have mangled screw slots and lots of scratches and dings on the brass stem and faceplate. The stem is the critical bit really though, because if that is heavily marked, you can't really fix it without affecting the fit in the head. It is made by George P Preston & Sons who were based in Sheffield and Doncaster at the turn of the 20th century. A gentle clean and polish and it should look like new. I think it would have been rude not to offer it a home, don't you?

Seller's pics.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A gentle clean and polish and it should look like new.
> I think it would have been rude not to offer it a home, don t you?
> 
> - Brit


Very poetic of you.
Now I need to have one too.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score Andy! Same Preston that made the very well liked router plane?


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice score Andy! Same Preston that made the very well liked router plane?
> 
> - Tim


The router plane would be *Edward* Preston


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent addition Andy.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. Hope you're well. Long time no speak. )


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely marking gauge Andy. Congratulations. Can't wait to see you use that on a future project.

BTW, have you finished your woodshop?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


When is a workshop ever finished Brad? I've still got lots to do before it feels like home. I thought I was going to get some time to crack on with it, but the wife has got me decorating the whole house now. What can you do eh?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, maybe celibacy ?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One more #8 Today… This one is a Type #15



















Seems like these are getting easier to come by lately… or am I just spending harder to get them??


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Swung by an "Estate Garage Sale" this weekend, and ended up with just a couple of items










A backsaw that appears to be in pretty good condition, and not one of those new-fangled plastic ones, 1/4" key stock, and a 1/4" Wards Chisel with a home made handle. 
I found these at the last sale that I visited, most just had junk or were picked over by the time that I got there.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A weekend of fun


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow. That you can do this week after week is amazing. I live in the wrong place.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, DonW. Jim Bode is gonna run outa tools to sell….

DanK


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Don. You're going to need a bigger workshop soon.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Can't compete with that, but here's a few things I've found lately.









This is an original perfect handle. I don't have a before, this is the try not to mess with it too much state.









Bundle of chisels for $5 including an inch and a quarter Wetherby and a hand forged 1-1/2" chisel with an abused socket.









A 78 almost complete, a Stanely 220 I wanted the knob off of for my 140, but some dope drilled a hang hole through it. And an interesting block plane with a cheap stamped lever cap, but an adjustable mouth. 78 is for sale if someone needs one.









I have picked up some more, but I haven't been good about taking pictures.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two more buys today, out here on the Canadian prairies. From a flea market, two Stanley planes, a *#7 and # 8*, both type 16's and said to have been purchased new by a vendor's grandfather. The vendor himself was in his late 60's, so I guess it could be the truth!



















All for about $60 US dollars. I've really had good luck finding the big Stanleys lately. Where are they all suddenly coming from?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cheap morning….saving up for next weekend, anyway…









3 saws taped up together, they wanted $5, they got $3…..medallions say Atkins









Price tag said Fifty Cents…who am I to argue….









Not too bad a morning…


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good pull PK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A 7&8 for$60 is a pretty good day.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys! They're still out there in the wild. Before I got there, the vendor sold a #55, with all 4 boxes of cutters, a bit rusty but $200… Oddly his bunch of Handyman planes were priced higher than the #7 and #8.. all shiny new in boxes.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bought these this week, details in the Drill Thread


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


IF I had the $110…I could have picked a Keen Kutter #8c today….









There is a #6 to left of it. Couple mallets, and there is a #80 with full length iron. Among other planes









Turned my nose up at these too…..









$34 for these three items….
A Yankee push drill. A Stanley square..









Needs stripped to bare metal ( Clearcoat) and shined up….Square was a $1 As for the third item, and most expensive one at $25…









Keen Kutter is stamped on it, just behind the chuck….6" sweep, has a few things that look like it was made by Millers Falls…not sure about this chuck..









Hey, I did show some restraint…









Drawknife was $40? Planes were $25-45? Made of Gold, right? NOT.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As for that Keen Kutter 6" brace…..aka Millers Falls No. 1054. Last year made was 1929…...just a little older than I am….
Of those two "Made of Gold" small handplanes, front one is a worth #3, behind it is a Craftsman (Stanley) #3c
The jack plane there is a StanleyVictor. 
You can barely see the wood handle of a spokeshave…...$45 for it.

May sneak back down there Sunday, and see what all I missed…..may need to walk a few more miles..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Two items just in:*




























A nicely aged Millers Falls #324 level, 24" long. 
And a Stanley "Foursquare" plane, 1 3/4" cutter and 12.5 " long. This is a weird plane, like a baby #5. Some sort of marketing gimmick, but if it cuts as well as my other Stanley Foursquare I'm happy.

Nice treasure trove there, *Bandit!*

p.s. A better view of the unique levercap on the "FourSquare" series:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> And a Stanley "Foursquare" plane, 1 3/4" cutter and 12.5 " long. This is a weird plane, like a baby #5. Some sort of marketing gimmick, but if it cuts as well as my other Stanley Foursquare I m happy.
> 
> *
> 
> - poopiekat


It's a #5 1/4. But for some reason they never marked the 4 squares.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, you're right again, Don. I need to hit the books again for a refresher…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


To clarify what I wrote, it was the 4 Square junior jack that was the same size as a #5 1/4 that was not given a number. It wasn't the whole line.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What can you tell me about this big old plane?









As a matter of scale, the plane beside it is a No.6









Out in front of the Low knob, it say K K 8 and is a "c" model…[email protected]$110, it wasn't something I could really afford…

Theplane on it's side is also a No.6…...c There is a No.80 sitting there as well. The smoother is a #4, with two patent dates….$35 was a bit steep.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


If it was a KK8 it was probably an Ohio Tools made Keen Kutter.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Does have the K K 8 on the toe. Not too sure about that $110 price tag…..

Lateral does look like an Ohio Tool Co. one…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yea, $110 is a little steep for me to.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...






























From a barn in rural Manitoba today: A Stanley #7 needing the full de-rusting treatment, an unmarked but probably Stanley-made 3C, and a post drill, manufactured by "Blower and Forge Co,. Kitchener, Ontario. All for less than $60 US dollars.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Heck of a score PK. I use a post drill for most of my woodworking. Finding bits can take a little while but worth the effort.

Down here the company is Champion Blower and Forge.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin!
Yeah, undoubtedly the Canadian company is affiliated with Champion or one of the other US foundries. I'd like to convert this to a Jacobs style chuck. And, to wrap my head around the fact that whatever I drill with it will have to be clamped down to the table. I wonder if a 1/2" stub with fine threads would do it? Thanks for the moral support, I just might go ahead and rig up a post in my shop and give it a whirl! The barn shed where I got these was simply loaded with heavy cast iron stuff, and the field was loaded with old tractors, all said to be running. Also an ancient Tanniewitz 30" bandsaw, out to the weather. I'll be back, when he lists more.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One stop for a rust hunt today..$6 spent..









Cleaned up nicely, though..









For scale…that be a Stanley (with patent date) 10" square. Thumbscrew is solid brass, all of the wood appears tobe Rosewood. Still looking for any names on the bevel gauges

Patent date on the square:12 29 96…..brass plate has screws to hold it in place.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*poopiekat*: I installed a Jacobs chuck on my post drill. It was easy to find a 1/2 straight Jacobs chuck combination.

For example this and this.

But you have to grind a flat on the shank to meet the set screw on the post drill. But still I think this is the easiest way. You will also want to extend the length of the pipe that support the table because when the Jacobs is installed you effectively loose its length above the table. When you do the later it may be good to add a bracket fixing the lengthened pipe to the support wall to keep everything in alignment.

Here are some links I kept on the conversion, but I recall that there are others.


http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/new-post-drill-chuck/





http://doesyourcityhavecountryroads.com/post-drill-restoration-and-modification-a-sustainable-shop-tool/

Having said all that. I think it is better to find Dowel bits or Silver and Deming bits. I think it would be easy to regrind Silver and Demings for wood and not metal, but I have not done so. I bought Silver and Demings from Harbor freight, but have not had a chance to use them as I shortly ran out of shop space. When I reorganize I'll find room again for the post drill.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I was not happy with the Jacobs so I use the 1/2" set up. Finding bits was not that hard I even have found a few Forstners.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK: the post drill I found this year had a Holdall style chuck…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just measured the larger of the two bevel gauges…..12" for the metal arm. Rosewood and brass handle is 7" long, and the brass thumbscrew has two sizes in the threads, well..what looked like threads on the thicker part was wear marks. Smaller one seems to be a Walnut handle that was painted a yellowish colour.

Not sure when Stanley used screws to hold the brass plate onto the square. It also used three steel pins to hold the arm into the wood handle. Checked with the Boss…her's cost half of the $10 she spent, so these three were just $5..

The table these were on, there was a box with 5 of the bevel gauges, a few other squares, plus there were at least 15 pipe wrenches sitting there..I might have gotten the "pick of the Litter" ?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey… I wonder if one could take the chuck off a common brace somehow and install it on a post drill. I have a half dozen extra won't ever be able to sell or give away common braces as I'm sure we all do. Might be worth a try.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Ehhhh, could be…...

This came with the post drill I found ( and later sold for parts)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Wow!!* Thanks guys for all the great info on post drills! I'll have to do this step-by-step, and balance keeping this drill as original as possible, versus upfitting to a Jacobs. I'll look for an original set of bits first, then consider the other options. I do have a 1/2"router shank with fine threads on one end, (for Corob shaper bits) which I never use, that might fit. I also thought of making a set of 1/2"diameter brass inserts with progressive bores into which a regular set of bits would fit, with setscrews. I'll dig out my collection of braces and see what might work, I know I have a breast drill with a good lower shaft, hmmm another possibility. First I gotta get this beast out of my truck and down the stairs! All good stuff for an idle Sunday morning, *Kevin, Bandit, DonK*, I'm on this and will keep you updated!


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the pictures…I joined Photobucket, uploaded pictures without any problem but getting them into a post here was beyond my abilities.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hit the flea market(s) yesterday morning and this is the rusty gold I found. A Sargent 8" transitional (no blade or chip breaker, Stanley 102 w/Sweetheart blade, Stanley Handyman 5 1/8 long w/Stanley blade, Stanley 75 bull nosed rabbet plane, Stanley 12-101, American Tool & Foundry 6 1/4 long, Craftsman 7" 187.37051-A (220 ish) Overall a great day and plenty to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pk, just a few pics. First up a set of Russell Jennings 1/2" shank bits









Family shot









And two ways to drill









or









Hope this helps and be careful drawing that hing off the truck. I removed the fly wheel to take weight off.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Kevin*! I really don't know if I've ever seen those 1/2" shank drills in my travels, nor would I have even recognized them as bits for post drills. I think I could make some brass collars for the bits I typically would use. I am for sure missing the eccentric clock mechanism for downward feeding of the bit, I think I can fabricate something, or else I'll have to manually spin the top wheel by hand. I should probably get this problem fixed first. I see places for mounting brackets, levers or whatever, all over this drill, and I want to get it all together so it can be properly used the way it was intended. That ol' farm boy waited to see me hoist it onto my truck by myself, just for his own amusement, but by jeez I did it. Now it's gotta go into my cellar for triage, LOL! Again, those pics are greatly appreciated.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*poopiekat* have you seen this and also this post drill history and general info.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A bit skimpy on the Rust Hunt Trail this morning, only found one item to buy, and may have paid too much for it..









Millers Falls No. 100, Buck Rodgers Push Drill. I have found just one bit IN the handle, so far. Price?









But, knee was giving my a lot of problems, I couldn't stand around much to haggle…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Have since dug three more drill points out! man, that 1/16" #1 is SMALL! More like a needle. Not sure HOW to polish this thing up, either. Top and bottom of the handle is Aluminum. Well scratched from a lot of use. The Tennite handle has started to get worn enough, the handle was starting to seperate. Nickel plated parts look very good.

Band with the logo, model Number, and sizes is still quite readable. I didn't see a box that went with it, though."Action" is a bit stiff, but works nicely.

Might just be worth the 75 cents?
I guess it is spelled as Buck Rogers….?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Better start looking for spare #1s. You'll break it. DAMHIK.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This week's intake….It's not even Saturday yet!



















A #8 Stanley, about type 14; an early Stanley Liberty Bell #132, the big'un, with the early round logo on the cutter, a Black Diamond #26 trannie, A Stanley Magnesium 48" double-vial level No 255A, nice old Stanley r-900 framing square, Marples 1/4" and 1/2" gouges, and a bunch of punches, chamfers for bit braces.




























Lastly, a few pounds of fasteners, mostly screws, some with slotted heads, taps and dies, mostly dies.
Any Boomers out there? A complete set of *"How and Why " Wonder Books*, a staple of all kids in the early 60's.
And, LOL a genuine primitive cabbage slicer, like the one Baba used to skin her knuckles on. That's why Borscht is red???
Finally, I got my sandblaster and a bag of glass beads. Yesss! Let's see how this goes…a genuine Princess Auto import, but nobody else around here has 'em.
Hope you like!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good stuff, as always, PK.

Your blast cabinet looks identical to mine, except color. Works fine for me after a year. Main problem thus far have been the small nuts and bolts holding the unit together. They seem to loosen, and get clogged up in the gun nozzle. Took me a couple of months to figure out where they were coming from! LOL!

Also, I let the siphon hose dangle through the hole in the base of the cabinet, into the bucket of media. Only way I could get it to feed.

I saw a guy on you tube seal his with caulk, but after I added a vacuum to clear the swirling dust, nothing leaks from the cabinet. It's even impossible to open with the vacuum running, so my seals are OK to me.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Terry!*
I'll make no apologies for this presumably Chinese knockoff, and I am most hesitant to use this in my workshop due to the possibility of stray media getting into every nook and cranny in the workshop. However, I got a whack of things waiting for revival. 
Although not stated anywhere in the manual, I intend to run a shop-vac hose into the cabinet to help maintain a negative pressure inside, as you said. Sounds like good advice.
I've read reviews on this, people are dissatisfied with the funnel bottom not feeding spent media fast enough back through the intake due to the shallow angle, so I do understand how you ran the tube out and below.
I'll wait for abrasive media to go on sale; for now all I bought was a 50 lb bag of glass pellets, for $9. This is what the mfr. recommends, but I'd like to run some silicon carbide or Black Beauty through it to see what results I can get.
Anyway, I'm anxious to put this thing to work.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Same box, built in the same factory, painted on thursday instead of friday?










I duct tape the shop vac to the visible hole on the right side, made the table with a slot in the top to allow the siphon hose to dangle…could really use a longer hose.

such is life. LOL!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, *Terry!*

Yup that's it all right, same cabinet, I wish mine was Ferrari red like yours. I just realized there was supposed to be an internal lamp, do you have one in yours? Or is this ol' boy gonna nickel and dime me to death? I hope I can get by with my 35 gallon air compressor, 5.4 cfm @ 90 psi. Compressor envy! 
wonder if I can do soda blasting with this, or if I need a different nozzle or whatever to make that happen.

Maybe I should start a different thread, rather than occupy Don's rust thread about this…. though, sandblasting is perhaps closely related to Rust Hunting!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yesterday was the 75 cent Buck Rogers No. 100 Push Drill
Today was just as skimpy, toolwise..









PEXTO 8" sweep, ratcheting brace. Holdall style chuck, Rosewood handles..









Price?









Not sure of what model number this is. Almost minty, very small rust spots. Has a "Made in USA" with the PEXTO inside an oval, stamped on one arm..









Two piece jaws still have their springs. There are small phillips headed screws securing the top knob in place.

Still…for $2? Might as well bring it home with me….


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit I have said that too many times. I have dozen such braces.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yesterdays finds









A Goodell Pratt multi tool, a LS Starrett scraper, and an interesting open handled saw with a 20" plate. Passed on two mitre boxes an early Langdon Acme and a late Millers Falls All Steel


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, mine came with a crappy lamp. Need to upgrade. 
Not sure about using soda? i can only get black beauty locally.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Terry!* I'm lucky I guess, I can get blasting media of all kinds, including crushed walnut shells, locally.
*Kevin:* I can't even guess the maker on that handsaw. Was that miter box at the top of the photo a recent find, too?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK no. It's been in my shop for about a year.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the handle on that scraper, Kevin! Are you ill? You passed on mitre boxes?!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, I have ten of them so I need to sell a few before I get any more, it's a guilt thing!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


:-D


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finding out what I can about a screwdriver..
Has "YANKEE" on one side, a clipped corner box with STANLEY on the other side. No.3400 and a patent no. 2058855. Has a large tip for a slotted screw and a small tip to match. A small lever can move left or right. Tips have a ratchet motion, controled by the lever..









Patent date is from 1936, issued to North Brothers. Not sure when Stanley took them over. I think I bought it for less than 50 cents, may have been 25 cents..









Nickel plating is starting to flake off on the ball end. Everything works nicely, though. Kind of hard to get a decent picture of it. 









Either too much glare, or too dark. Camera does not have a "Macro" setting.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped at an estate sale that was close enough to hit on the lunch break, and found these items:










A 10" Disston and Sons back saw with a faint etch
A Winchester Special screwdriver
and a 1/4" Stanley Everlast chisel with two patent dates that has seen better days. All of his chisels were bent to the right, so he must have used them for prying more than chiseling.

Last week I found a small Yankee style screwdriver Made by Millers Falls, labeled No67, patented in 1926 and what looks to be a Buck Brothers carving tool










The No 67 only has the one blade in it, and no storage in the handle, which is probably why the other blades were no where to be seen. Total damage under $10.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Some more vintage iron from today's Friday night antiques sale:*
Stanley Liberty Bell #132, Stanley #32 Transitional, Union #27 Transitional, National #26 Transitional, Ohio #05, Stanley late #5, , a 5-pt. Backsaw, 11" overall, stamped 'Cast Steel, London' which cuts on the pull-stroke! Plus a very fine oilstone, some probably British bench chisels, and a leather punch: "Scott Saddlery" yeah, I need that!!



















*And… on my way home from work, I found this contraption in the backlane near my house:*



















appears to be some kind of juicer on steroids…but that 90-degree gearbox and acme thread does make me think of building a veneer press or some other thing I really don't need .. LOL!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That backsaw looked like it was a serial backsaw in another life.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What the heck would one need to make a 5 pt backsaw for? And PK seems like that's a cider press for apples. Guess you could press any fruit in it though for distilling and whatnot.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I think its a sausage press


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, I think its a sausage press
> 
> - putty


I agree. Just Google vintage sausage stuffer


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I googled vintage sausage stuffer and a picture of stef popped up


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a sausage stuffer, PK. A sausage stuffer needs a slim funnel at the output to successfully guide the stiff ground pork into the tube. That part for this device is not missing, it never existed. There's no means of attaching one, i.e. no threads or lip, just a plain tube. Another hint is that the board underneath is notched to clear the runout. As a youngster, I used one of these (pictured) to squeeze lard out of cooked pork fat leaving a pancake of "cracklins". UMMMMMM, UMMMM, good! A different machine just like it (no contamination) was used to press apple juice from whole apples, leading to cider and cider vinegar. Other fruits could be done, but apple cider was the most in demand and apples readily available in large quantities.

Not so much any more.

DanK


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan's on the right track. That's a lard press. Google and you'll see many more.

That is one wicked little dovetail saw. I can't imagine what someone used it for. It should be about a 16 ppi. Nice haul PK.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That just doesn't sound good Dan.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for all the really cool comments, guys!!
What really drew me to that little backsaw was the fact that I have been hoarding stair saws lately, and this one looked like the marriage of a stairsaw blade to a conventional little gent's backsaw. *Somebody needed this saw, don't forget it cuts on the pull stroke!!
*I'm surprised at all the attention the press drew! Once home, I saw that it really wasn't old. It is marked "Aiwan Pion" into the casting. When I hiked down the backlane to snag it, I was astounded how heavy it was, but the fact that the two circular press surfaces resembled faceplates that hopefully were the same thread as my lathe (7/8" X 14), well that clinched the deal! My back still hurts. Once home, my hands were encrusted with some stinky but sugary goo, but I think this thing could do anything suggested above! Thanks guys!
I might go back to this antiques show today… there was a guy with the most fascinating collection of watchmakers tools, that I remember from seeing a grand uncle's clockmaker's workbench. some really old brass rabbet planes, one early plane that lifts up a wedge of wood so that you can drive a nail in, and some tools that I'd have to ask what they were for. Also some brass-backed saws, but everything was individually priced higher than what I'd spent on the above haul. Again, thanks for all the interest, guys!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ya, Don, pork and its derivatives get a bad rap these days. I still like genuine cracklins, and floured chicken fried in lard is to die for. It tastes like BACON~! Dad ate the pork fat off every roast mom cooked and he lived to 104. The last doctor who visited him wondered where were his medical records…well, he didn't have any! I'm not saying it's good to or for everyone, just that I think there is some PC going on about fats that are applied (unfairly IMHO) to everyone. They can't tolerate the risk. In our case there were lots of unprocessed fruits and vegetables too. All our food was "home grown" before there were major chemical influences.

In conclusion and in keeping with this thread, I suspect fats prevent people rust… LOL!

DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Of course its a lard press… it was found in Manitoba …. maybe its a back bacon press. LOL.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Awright Don K*....but if so, it's a lard press for buffalo back bacon!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One item today…..









No. 113.226423 6" disc and Beltsander. $20…....NOW I need to go out and BUY a new sanding belt and a few discs

S L O W sale weekend…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This was this past week's find










Already have it torn down, and ready for cleaning


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I think you and Don K have crossed over the average rust hunter threshold. whoever filed that saw had no *CLUE* !

Mos, that morticer is a rare find, Congrats ! , Now cover up that appendage, or put a skirt on it. this is a PG audience.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Mos, I've seen some old machines, but never one with paw feet! Awesome!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Turtle.* PK and I live so far north we have to have a little humor to make it through the long winter.

*Mos*. Thats a very nice find. I am very jealous. But I would not have room for it if I had it. Can wait to see it all clean up and working. I think there is an episode of Roy Underhill using one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Mos, that is sweet!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, Bandit, Mos…bringing in the rusty gold!
DonK, this may not be the video you were referring to. @ 25:11 they get to the Mortising machine. Everything up till then is gravy!




View on YouTube


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Candy. But not the episode I saw a few weeks ago.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped off at a flea market near my phone home. Not much there till the last booth, then









The curved shave will need some de-rusting, the flat shave is a L Bailey from Boston and a patent date of 1858. The dowel pointer is in good shape, all of them have quite a bit of blade life left. Lucky impulse stop!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds, a spoke pointer has been on my list for quite a while. If I'm looking at that curved shave right, it's a leather shave, not meant for wood. I have a few of them know. I've heard they can work on wood too, but not made for it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A leather shave, huh. Thanks for the info Tim.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds, *Kevin!
*I wonder if a spoke pointer would work when making new handles for socket chisels? Seems like they might be adaptable to adjust for the correct taper. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, a small one might work. The cutters are adjustable.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Mine are not that adjustable. Tapered spindles like for chair legs are unreachable too.

DanK


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OLD ARN ALERT!!!!

3704 Twp.Rd 32 S. Estate sale today and tomorrow! Has quite a few overhead belt drive machines, drill presses, HUGE lathe! Many other rusty iron items. Fellow has already sold the house, need to get rid of everything in a Barn sized workshop!

WestLiberty, OH address. Might be worth the trip down there. Lathe may NOT fit on a standard pickup truck bed…bring a trailer. There was a post drill press, adapted to run with a motor, sitting behind a HUGE drill press set up the run either with the overhead belt shafts, or a large motor.

Just a heads up….


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Todays finds









An unused Delta slow speed grinder, Yankee 12" brace, three saws including a cone nut Disston 12, CE Jennings small brace adjustable bit, Brown and Shape 12" ruler with stop, hammer, small nail puller and three other brace bits. The grinder and the Disston saw are the big finds here.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My allowance only allowed me to buy three items yesterday…









A 1'' wide chisel, a tape measure, and a Atkins skew back 7ppi handsaw









Only had $5 to spend…
Handle close up?









Which has already been cleaned up









Needs a visit to the saw vise, yet…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don't have any room for these things, but…...a few pictures of what I turned down..









I wasn't able to pack this into my van…









Might have been able to pick up the Steadyrest?









Drill presses were a bit large









Scrollsaw was too..









Tucked under a srairway…









beside a grinder…









Tools laying around by the bucket full…...and I am a week away from payday..
I did have a dollar left from yesterday….and found this…thing.









Tape measure says it is 19" long. Needs a good cleaning, though….


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's some nice finds, TOF. How wide is that grinder wheel, 2-3"?

Cool old stuff there Bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The calipers (?) are by LSStarrett Co. of Athol MASS USA

Have since cleaned all the rustiness off, it might need a touch of oil. $1…...


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two inches Tim, the small dry wheel is 5/8" maybe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today was our 39 anniversary. To celebrate, we decided to go picking. The highlight is a fairly complete Stanley #46.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary Mr and Mrs DonW. A 46 seems like an excellent gift, what did the Mrs get?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


She prolly got the rest of the stuff! LAWL

Nice find, DonW!

DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


She's got me, shouldn't that be enough?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool #46, Don!! congrats.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score Don! I see the shop elves were hard at work cleaning the cutters up already. Any interest in selling it or is it a keeper?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a set of cutters forever. I've got 2 #46s, so I "may" sell one, but everything else will stay.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the last of this weekends grabs








Block on the left is a Craftsman and on the right is a Worth. 10" brace is a Millers Falls

and a saw vise


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That saw vice OF ^. Stef likey.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary Don ! Im still 3 behind ya. No rust for me this weekend, just a handfull of nice tool steel bits and peices from a flea mkt North of me.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds guys. Happy anniversary Don.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's the second one of that type saw vise you've found, isn't it, Kevin? Unusual wing nut on the spoke pointer. 
Happy Anniversary, Don and Mrs. Don! Nice haul! 
Meager finds this weekend.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes it is Candy, this one is usable as is. I like the really old thumbscrews, they have character. Are those F style clamps Wetzlers?

Also Sgt Laura wants my email address, I'm humbled


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't know, Kevin. I remember seeing numbers but no name. Interesting article on the company that has since gone by the way side.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article Candy. I have some Wetzlers and they are heavy duty.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Numbers on F-style clamps. Any info appreciated.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ I got nuthin' , sorry


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How much would you pay for a Stanley 40 missing lever cap and cutter?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spent a whopping dollar bill…









I had the file in the shop. As for the sizes..









Kind of small. but, for a dollar bill? Might be worth the fifty cents each….


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> How much would you pay for a Stanley 40 missing lever cap and cutter?
> 
> - Combo Prof


$10-15 tops, if it is a model with beech handles, $15-20 if rosewood handles;


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


First miter box find









This is always a good place to find and rust hunt when they get new stuff


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jake, looks to be a post drill in all that stuff as well. Nice mitre box, should clean up well..


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Couple of them Kev, north of $200 on the asking though! I've got a friend with one that is missing a part of two that he's giving after we are in the new place.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the mitre box, Slyy. Is that a Wimble brace in the 3rd pic? Care to share the name/location of this honey hole?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two hundred is way too much unless it is in show room condition. Not likely considering they are blacksmith or farm tools.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, it sure looks like a Wimble.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was a whimble with a long ship auger attatched, had two actual picked up one, a SHARP but rusty D-100 (now my third) and another multiple of 3, a "Yankee" 10" brace. The brace needs some cleaning before I can tell who the actual maker is, my other two are Stanley for North Brothers versions.

Candy, this is the "Farmer Market" in downtown OKC. It's a funny place, the booths on either end always have TONS of tools. One end, is an old man who's prices are INSANE, the cheapest broken block plane he has is $49 (FIRM) if that tells you anything. The other guy, the one in the pictures, is a one-legged Vet, great guy and is constantly getting new inventory. His prices are far from spectacular but usually are rather "fair".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My son bought this at auction for $2.00: Clark Murmac Expansive Bit. In box, w/ envelope containing second, large cutter.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


When you get'em sharpened they work unbelievably well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I agree. Fortunately this is remarkably 'un-mucked with'.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have a C E Jennings that just eats wood, almost effortless.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Haven't been getting out much….
but I did land this unusual plane:





































This is a "Marshall-Wells Hardware" model Z-27 Zenith transitional.
I got armloads of #27s, but never one of this brand. Great stamp of the company logo on the toe and the cutter, too. I just gotta patch the shark-fin on the handle, and clean it up a bit. This I believe was born in the Sargent factory. Just a cool oddball rarity, and I like accumulating these rare brands in my workshop. This is my #425th plane, but who's counting?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Made by Sargent. Maybe a 3416 size?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bandit! This plane has the same dimensions as a Sargent 15" X 2 1/8" cutter.

That's an interesting point, that a Sargent-made plane would use the Stanley numbering system!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Has a Fulton iron, otherwise it is a Sargent 3416









Adjuster view..









Might go through these, and see how it compares to yours….









Rest of mine are all stanleys….


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today was a great day on ebay for me. First I won 36 new old stock needle files for £12. I use these things all the time whether it is refining a detail on a saw handle or getting into some inaccessible place on a carving.










And if that wasn't good enough, I then won this carving vise for £22.50. The first one I've ever seen on there. These vises are great for carving in the round because you can rotate your work through 360 degrees and through 90 degrees vertically and they are one of the only vises that really do lock solidly in place while you're chiseling with a mallet. They still make these today and they start at £126 and go much higher depending on which one you buy.



















And to top it all, I'm just about to tuck into some rhubarb crumble and custard. Yummy in my tummy!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good day for sure Andy.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hah, that's what I was thinking, stef. That's a killer deal on those needle files, Andy, would be a good deal at several times the price.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good day on CL. A North Brothers Yankee breast drill. # 1555.



























Some cosmetic shortcomings but mechanically perfect. A little oil and everything works perfectly. It even has the screw driver handle.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh, would I like one of these.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I saw that too Kevin but ….. I can't afford it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A drill like that might need bigger bits?

Went on a rust hunt today…..a little store called The Boston has a second floor for most of the tool sellers. I spent $4 and change for a pair of Irwin bits..









A little #1 and a #22….









The #22 even has a "Dial-a-width"? Might need a bit of clean up?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like those Irwins. I pick 'em up whenever I see them.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I wonder IF Irwin still makes inserts for these bits? Or, do I just make do with what I have?

The #1 was $1.50, and the #22 was $2.50…...plus tax…..$4.28 for the pair. There was a HUGE breast drill out there today…[email protected] $40? I'll will pass. Already have a Millers Falls No. 120, anyway…









Should be enough for the drill till….


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I wonder IF Irwin still makes inserts for these bits? Or, do I just make do with what I have?
> 
> The #1 was $1.50, and the #22 was $2.50…...plus tax…..$4.28 for the pair. There was a HUGE breast drill out there today…[email protected] $40? I ll will pass. Already have a Millers Falls No. 120, anyway…
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like like they sell the inserts separately. But you can buy new complete ones both auger and for drill press. I have found they are fairly easy to clean up and sharpen.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for a "huge breast" joke….

what really hurts is when you see these bits, in a set with the original wooden box, and somebody cut all the tangs off so they could be used in a 3-jaw chuck. OUCH, that hurts my eyes.

Not sure if anyone makes these any more but it will be 50 years before all the existing ones have been rooted from granpa's workshops all over the country.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The "other" expansive bit I have, is a Clark, and it is sitting in the "Book of Auger Bits" right now..









Page 2…..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I picked up a CE Jennings expansive bit set and I find I like it better than the two Irwins I have.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The only time I ever really needed an expansion bit, without excuses, was to bore in a hole on a little plaque so that the person requesting it could press in a Washington quarter, without using adhesives. The date of the coin had some special significance to her. 
Seems like the Irwin #22 is the people's choice, I see more of them than others. 
All Lee Valley sells with a tang is bit or socket adapters, so that you can drive them with your brace.
Anybody know of a retail source for these nowadays?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tools for Working Wood They are not a bargain priced item! I still find Jennings, Irwin, Swan and the like at flea markets and tag sales for pennies on the dollar. A good investment would be an auger bit file and an auger bit stone.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, *Kevin*! Yeah, there is a discount, however. If I didn't own any bits, I'd definitely go after these. I think that this is one of those companies that won't ship to Canada, however…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK I just take the 1/4" hex part of the bit or socket adapter and chuck it right into the brace. Any of the better braces will hold the hex just fine. I use it all the time around the house when I don't want to plug a drill in and I gave up on battery powered drills because the batteries either weren't charged or dead after a couple years and no replacements available.

That's a really good use for an expansive bit too. I've used them for holes larger than 1" too since having all the sizes larger is nearly impossible. I don't think much over 1-1/2 to 2" was made for anything other than beam drilling machines.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Took longer than a weekend


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Do I have enough of these yet? Most were &1 each.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks corelz, I was starting to get dizzy…

Nice haul there, and quite the variety of planes.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I finally found a sale with something worth buying!
Nail keg, English Stanley no5, 24" protractor head, tack hammer and pipe clamp head.










big bulbous screwdriver handle is 2 1/2" diameter. I wonder what the original use of this was for?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like anything that end in "keg"!

Nice finds.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Searched how to get the pictures straight my dog was getting dizzy also


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Only power tools here, and no slouches. All are certainly in need of TLC, some more than others.

Delta 20" Bandsaw, Delta a 40-C radial arm saw, Oliver 51 wood lathe, LeBlond 13" metal lathe. Not a bad haul.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have that bandsaw. Its great!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So I came home from an antique show today, shopping bags full of treasures, and laid them out on my workbench, took a couple of photos… Then I come to Lumberjocks, ready to post pics of my goodies… what do I see? Slyy got the mother lode of awesome machinery!! AND… he's got a truck, trailer, and freight straps all color coded, too!! A nice haul there!!

Well, that's a tough act to follow, but here's a couple of pics of my meager acquisitions today:



















A Swedish "Anchor #4-size plane, resembles a very late Stanley, Stanley SW level, #18 hollow plane, an old "Whitehouse & Sons" cleaver ( I want to try using this on the lathe), long boring bits for handplane totes, tanged flat screwdriver bits and countersinking bits, an Edge-rite #26 transitional, Sorby gouge, two hold-em screwdrivers, yeah I still do slotted head screws sometimes, and some other stuff, for less than a US Grant!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, maybe a better pic of that Sorby please ? Another great haul from the great white north!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice P.K. How would you use a cleaver on the lathe?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wait! Ya, what Putty said!!!!!

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fine haul, corelz. Did you get any of the parts (fences, rods, etc) with the #444? I see a main body with one cutter installed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul. What do you do with a cleaver on a lathe?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, all!
I saw a demonstration on you-tube, some old guy was using a cleaver like a giant skew chisel to make a slick outer surface on a large bowl, and later to make some tapered legs for a side table. I'll find it, I'm not making this up!!!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That old timer had a brass pair for sure. Can you imagine a catch doing that?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^yes I can.

DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hah, I hope that's not the voice of experience.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


They called the guy 3 finger Joe!

And that's because he's lucky!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


For Kevin, who requested better pics of the Sorby gouge:




























Though I have Rob't Sorby turning tools, I was not aware of the whole family of producers, this one was signed "I. Sorby" and "Cast Steel"

I will look for that lathe video where a cleaver was used. In the meantime, just imagine how he did it: with the handle pointed toward himself like any turning tool and the blade flat broadside against the TOP of the turning stock, he'd slowly rotate the cutting edge into the blank, paring a nice thin shaving. A catch seems *less* likely than with standard lathe tools. The end of the cleaver never comes close to the rotating surface, so it can't dig in. 
Sorry if anybody envisioned something unsafe or impractical.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The I Sorby tools are quite well known PK. Their mortise chisels are really good. Any time you want to part with it please let me know.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK it's my buddy who has the yellow fetish, I assume it's his favorite color since has owned 3 other vehicles in the same tone, did have an F150, Explorer and Ranger all together, the Ranger had an unfortunate run in with a deer though.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin's comment reminded me that I had not posted about a rust hunt that took place after a class at work. Is it a good thing or a bad thing if the antique mall owner recognizes you and what you're after when you walk in the door? 
"You're the one that likes tools!" 
Yessir, I am. 
"I just put some wooden handled chisels back there a few days ago." 
I'll check them out. Thank you.









Top to bottom:
Butcher
Robt Sorby 
Buck Brothers
W?(warwon?) Brothers Sheffield
Buck Brothers
No name
Buck Brothers


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I found this old level, one I thought I had lost, when painters needed some furniture moved….









24" long, cherry wood, and brass. With every screw in place. Stanley SW No. 3. 









needs the cover cleaned up, but the vials work. 









Yard sale item from a few years back…..spent ..$2 on it…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm in Syracuse this week visiting my mother. (I survived the white knuckle drive from Buffalo through the snowstorm.)

I am dreaming about restoring the Bedrock (605) I found last summer when I return home and I have a question.

What is the preferred method to remove paint from a bench plane? (The one I have was painted gold.)


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> What is the preferred method to remove paint from a bench plane? (The one I have was painted gold.)
> 
> - Combo Prof


I just use a standard paint stripper. If in a hurry, the aerosol ones work quick. If I'm not in a hurry, I use one of the citrus based ones. They take longer, but are much easier on the eyes and skin.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that soaking it in Evapo-rust might work. Whats a good paint stripper?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spray can of KleanStrip…buy it at walmart…..


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Spray can of KleanStrip…buy it at walmart…..
> 
> - bandit571


perfect … we got of those … walmart that is.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sandblaster works to!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Sandblaster works to!
> 
> - Don W


On the list to buy someday. 
Also a kiln.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I was thinking that soaking it in Evapo-rust might work. Whats a good paint stripper?
> 
> - Combo Prof


Soaking in Evporust does a great job of loosening splatters of house paint without affecting the japanning, don't know that it would do anything if it's been spray painted.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I had evapo-rust take the paint off one of the grey Millers Falls. It might work.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ditto on the sandblaster! Just takes a few minutes, as long as you got at least 5 CFM in your air compressor. I use "Greenglass" which looks like coarse builder's sand. I doubt if I'll ever buy any sizable quantity of Evap-o-rust ever again.

*Slyy*: thumbs up on your buddy's color scheme.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well I guess I need to put an air compressor on my list. I recall seeing them at garage sales so next summer I'll keep an eye out. How do I tell if an old compressor is 5 CFM? Will it say this on it?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's inversely proportional. Usually the compressor's rating is stated in terms of volume, such as " 5 cfm at 40 psi and 3.5 cfm at 90 psi". You will want to run a sandblaster at 90 to 100 psi, so you'd want a compressor that will maintain 5 cfm at 90 to 100 psi. Those sandblasting cabinets on the market have this requirement, and up to 15 cfm recommended. But they work great, and big enough to swallow a Stanley #8. Compressors that run on 220VAC are generally big enough for the job. Mine barely does 5.2 cfm and I have to take short breaks to allow it to catch its breath.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, you could plumb in an auxiliary tank and while it would take longer to get up to pressure at start, I'm thinking it would allow your work flow to be nearly continuous, especially if you were to be a bit conservative. Also, test to see if you could work adequately with say 80 PSI. I've never used any media but the dangerous silica sand, mostly because I could get all I wanted for free. Not much need for a blaster anyway here, but I'd like to try some other media. A cabinet is on my wish list.
DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will keep my eye peeled for one. At this moment in my neighborhood they seem to run new or used upwards of $175, but I think if I am patient I'll find a good one. Maybe contact you guys again about this topic when I need more advice.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You don't need to buy a new aux tank. Most old air compressors have good tanks, so see if you can "rust hunt" one with nothing but the tank…

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


True enough, DanK!!
I'm looking for a good deal on 'soda', I mean like sodium bicarbonate. I've heard it's good for removing paint, no so good on rust removal. I'd hope for a slicker surface than the sandpaper roughness I get with that so-called 'GreenGlass'.

somebody gotta start a "Sandblast of Your Dreams" thread!!! We all got a few stories to contribute!!!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Would ground black walnut shells be aggressive enough, PK? I have no idea where that type of media is sold.

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan,
You can find walnut shell media at auto supply stores that have auto-body supplies. And you could check masonry suppliers, paint stores, and Industrial supply places like Graingers or whoever is local. I knew an old small-engine mechanic who would overhaul Tecumseh carbs, after giving the alloy bodies a once-over with walnut shells. Then charge customers for a brand new carb! They looked that good. Try googling 'walnut shells Illinois' and see what happens!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You can also find crushed walnut shells in the small animal (gerbil, mouse…) department of your local pet store, it is used for bedding material.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks guys. My google fu flew, at least briefly.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe a little rust but mostly wood. A super vintage mitre jack.









It needs some work but it is in pretty good shape. Seven inch opening and some weirdness in the form of legs!

It deserves a blog of some sort and I'll try to post part one as soon as I can. There are a few things that have to come first.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, great item, Kevin!!
I bought one, years ago, the seller referred to it as a "Mule's Ear" 
It had replaceable surfaces along the "jaws".
Better to use big planes, lest you chew away at the mating surfaces.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK. the donkeys ear is a passive appliance for mitres. Kind of a beveled shoot board

Thanks for the tip on using big planes, I would have screwed it up!

The surface of this one has replacement boards on it already.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very cool find.
I want.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


you can't have, it's MINE


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, Kevin, another great find. I missed out on a mitre jack on CL that was listed as a wood clamp because it was too far away. I sent them an email explaining what it was in the hopes that it would increase the odds it went to a home that would appreciate it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...






























Here's my 'mule's ear' but indeed a mitre jack is a more descriptive name.
This came from annual country antiques event in Wawanesa, Manitoba. He also thought it was a clamp.
I like the extension on the bottom, for affixing it into your bench vise.
These would be easy to make, I could furnish dimensions for anyone so inclined.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey fellers, how about a demonstration of how to use one of those things. I don't have a clue. It's probably on Youtube somewhere I suppose.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those pics Kevin and PK
I didnt know how they were used. Here is a good video I found


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a good video putty. Now I get it. Seems like tolerances would be key on these. Do the old ones get sloppy/worn out, and become inaccurate (jaws not aligning)?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, I'm still in learning mode on these but the one I have still measures out to 45 degrees and the jaws are tight. Once I get it refurbed i'll be in a better position to answer your question.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Bob*: Can't speak for all of them, but mine has removable/replaceable inserts, and is meant to sacrifice a shaving here and there. That is the inherent design flaw, makes it more vulnerable to obsolescence, unlike a chute board which will last for ages. You can see the wear on mine, you'd have to switch to a longer plane that will register against the area not yet worn near the mouth.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Antique shops around here repurpose them book ends


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great video, *Putty*!
I didn't want to use mine, because of the risk of damaging it. I never thought to use it for paring with a chisel!!
Looks like mine will get some use after all, just not with a plane. By the way, what is that short, low angle plane that is used in the video? Anyone recognize it? Don?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A #164. That's a Ln which is a copy of the original Bailey#164.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don!! Now I need one!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, A no-set saw would work as well. The gentleman that sold me the jack said the old timers used a sheet of paper under the plane. When you hit the paper it was time to stop planing.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Did anyone flinch when the guy almost knocked the 164 off the bench?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Thanks, Don!! Now I need one!!
> 
> - poopiekat


I've wanted one for a long time. The original Baileys are expensive and hard to find. I've often looks at the LN, but I really don't need one. I have the LN #62. Someday I'll find one!!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, you should be able to Make One


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, you should be able to Make One
> 
> - putty


I've seen a couple variations of that. The thought has crossed my mind!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video *Putty*. I mean thanks a lot … now I have to make one.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a few things the last couple of days. There is a stubby, flat-handled screwdriver, a Phillips brace bit and a $1 Disston saw.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Veritas sells a low-angle bevel-up plane through Lee Valley. They call it a 164 1/2.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51870&cat=1,41182,52515


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I had 3 new-to-me tools delivered today. These photos show them after nothing more than a wipe-down. First, the Stanley 140. It's sharp and mostly complete (it is missing one of the screws for the side plate)









Then there's the Preston 89!


















And a level. There's a re-seller's/dealer's mark and an owner's mark, but not maker's mark. The vials still work but they're filled with CLEAR liquid, which is a new one to me. I wasn't able to find anything on the web about it. Can anyone give me more info on this?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a good mail day!


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That s a good mail day!
> 
> - Don W


It's even better than that. They were hand-delivered and each had their own sock. I also got them for a VERY good price.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spirit levels were filled with clear alcohol originally, hence the word 'Spirit' in the name. This spirit was usually ethanol. Later on they started adding a colourant such as fluorescein (typically yellow or green in colour) to increase visibility.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


To KentinOttawa:
I looked at my levels, and of all I have, only one Millers Falls and ALL of my Stanley planes have clear liquid in the vials. Going as far back as the 1890's, not one Stanley with green fluid. As here: Millers Falls #324, Handyman H-1397 aluminum, Sweetheart era #102, Stanley #00 with triangle logo, and Stanley #30 triangle logo. Not pictured, a 24" plastic one with dual vials, probably a department store item from the '60s.










I'm guessing it was a proprietary thing. I really find green fluid to be easier on the eyes.

Hope this helps!

*Brit:* I'd always assumed the green stuff to be ethylene glycol, i.e. antifreeze.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Until now, my experience has been limited to the more recent green and yellow vials and to a few older, but empty, vials.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A good find from EBay. A Justus Traut patent mitre box circa 1877 in pretty good shape.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


When I was on Christmas vacation in Phoenix, my brother in law and I left the ladies to do their shopping and we hit some more interesting places. There was a $150 Winchester plane at one antique store, I passed on that. But I did find a couple of items at an estate sale on New Years Eve, a nice way to end the year.










A Stanley 702 vise that was in very nice condition with no rust, and a 9" Craftsman combination square that still had the scribe and vial intact. All of this for $7, it was half price day.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found an estate sale where the guy owned a construction company. Apparently he saved every scrap from those jobs. He had a 14" DeWalt radial arm saw that could be wired for 110 that they were asking $45. It worked as I used it to cut some lumber I bought. For once it seemed that they weren't terrible prices which was nice. I got some walnut lumber and cut offs for $5. Then I got a free piece of plate glass that I can use for sharpening and flattening. I got 8 pieces of 1" black pipe for pipe clamps. The clamps were missing but I have at least 5 clamps without pipes. Got an old tap and die set both fine and coarse from 1/4 to 1/2". At least 10 drawer guides. To this point I had spent $22. Then I noticed one last item right before I left. The guy just threw it in. They are Stanley No. 4 trammel points.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's a few things I just brought home today:



















A righteous Record #7 plane, as near mint as imaginable, an oddball Stanley #T-104 with replaceable cutter edge, Marples/Craftsman and Footprint lathe scrapers, and a large turnscrew.
Not a plug, but for those of you in Canada who live near a "Canadian Woodworker" store, they are having their annual tool swap starting today. You can consign your surplus tools for them to sell for a commission. Or get store credit in lieu of seller's fee. Not a bad idea, everybody wins. I just don't need any $3000 piece of equipment on their showroom floor. They don't even sell planes!! But the incoming merchandise consigned to them is like for a kid in the candy store!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Stanley t-104? Do tell?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...
















































Hi *DonW*!
This was a chaotic day, and I squeezed in a trip to "The Canadian Woodworker" store in Winnipeg, because they were consigning used tools that their customeers were bringing in. I saw the odd plane, and I seagulled it, took some pix and brought it home and forgot about it. I recognized that lever cap as a Stanley or Defiance, and the $10 tag made it irresistible. I misspoke earlier, the designation is actually *H-104*. This appears on the tote and the replaceable cutter insert. I figured it might have been a Paramo plane, I have two of them with insertable disposable blades in a #10 equivalent size. Anyway, I've never heard or seen one of these, and this one is a pretty good example with very little evidence of use. Kinda looks like those Russian/Ukranian planes, but it is embossed 'Made in USA' behind the tote. I never even noticed it was a Handyman, until I took these new photos!! Yes, I know… I'm not a fan of them except from a purely academic standpoint.
Just another orphan… a footnote…a Stanley gimmick plane probably sold new at a K-Mart near you.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Haven't seen one of those.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, *DonW..* I saw this similar plane on eBay, auction is closed now. It appears to be the Montgomery Ward equivalent of the Stanley H-104 so I snagged the image:










Very similar blade retainer and height adjustment knob.

I guess they're out there! If those aren't 'Corsair' plastics, I dunno what…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There is one similar listed in PTAMPIA as a great neck. I wonder if Stanley made it. It doesn't say.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hit a flea market and an antique mall today. The flea market had this interesting plane. The seller said he couldn't find marking on it. He also said that he had paid $10 so he wanted $15. Well I saw the Stanley marking on the iron but didn't say anything. Well this guy's buddy also saw the marking and pointed it out to him. He instantly said to his buddy that his price was now $25. Well it was a 75 and he honored his original price. He probably regretted me buying it though.









The level was very interesting in that it had an adjustable bubble in that you could set it to a specific angle. It is C.S. Co. I cleaned it some with Murphy's wood soap with steel wool. It is cleaning up nicely. That is an old wad of cotton behind the adjustable vial.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Treasures from an Antique store in Ishlington Australia: I manage to acquire these treasures last month on my visit to Newcastle.











Eclipse 36
Schuli Folding 3 foot ruler
Large beechwood spokeshave.

Total damage was $74 AUD about $54 USD. Not to bad I think.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Hit a flea market and an antique mall today. The flea market had this interesting plane. The seller said he couldn t find marking on it. He also said that he had paid $10 so he wanted $15. Well I saw the Stanley marking on the iron but didn t say anything. Well this guy s buddy also saw the marking and pointed it out to him. He instantly said to his buddy that his price was now $25. Well it was a 75 and he honored his original price. He probably regretted me buying it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently $10-15 is the going price for a Stanley 75. Interesting, but not valuable. The level is pretty cool.

Don I have a spokeshave like that, but the blade is almost completely used up. Wish I could find another or a replacement blade that would fit. People really like them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've got the same level.

Here is a Sargent type 2 I found yesterday.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I used to buy #75s until I read 'Blood and Gore". I use mine only dried glue squeeze-out, but I read of one person who prefers the 75 for raising small panels on miniature cabinets.

*DonW*: Nothing I like more than a healthy end stamp on a Transitional! I still haven't found the *right* letter/number stamping set to accomplish that final detail on some of my restos..

Do the Fultons use *exactly* the same lever caps as Sargent trannies?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The caps should be the same between Sargent and Fulton


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, DonW!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A fun weekend in NH and ME.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a two beam GP mortise gauge and maybe a Diston 7. Nice haul.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What are those blocks with the funky cap and wood knob? I kinda like em.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> What are those blocks with the funky cap and wood knob? I kinda like em.
> 
> - chrisstef


Metallic Plane Co. On the left Chaplin on the right.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the knowledge yoda.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fun day rust hunting! This is combined gather of Hubby and I. Valentine's Day gifts to each other and added goodies.
He bought the Bailey No. 8 for me and I bought the two vise bench for him. "added goodies" are: 2 brass bound bevel gauges, a (Craftsman, I think) back saw, PS&W 8" brace, an 8" cast iron skillet, a Red Devil No 264 circle thing in a wooden box, metal tool box with a tray and socket holder, in the plastic bag are wooden and metal dogs for the bench


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That Sargent is totes adorbs.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Another round….
Worth egg beater with bits, Worth 10" brace, RC 410 10" brace








Jar/bottle opener, Sargent No. 29










Side and close up top views of the plane:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You found a Sargent#29!!! NICE!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was pretty excited about it. Kept checking and rechecking to try and find something wrong with it. LOL!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy. Im not sure youre ready for it. But …. you suck. Im sorry. What i meant to say was you suck. Mmhmm, thats right. You suck!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A couple of recent things.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Stef! 
Wayne, those shaves are a work of art!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sitting around has been driving me nuts, so…....









No manufacturers name found but I think the shave is a Leonard Bailey.

Edit: Nope. It's a Stanley #60, patent date 1866.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OK, there's no Sargent 76 in here, but some weekend discoveries.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Heyyy… Stanley Two-Tones… Yessss!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


they must have been during the plaid leisure suit era.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to a couple of estate sales today. This is what I came home with.










A no. 7 or as the casting identifies it a No. 07, two 60 1/2 block planes and a Millers Falls No 5 drill. Didn't need any of them, just could not pass on them. Hope that keeps my addiction feed for a while.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Many here will know the name Chas. Parker (Meriden, Ct.) as a manufacturer of machinist vises. That firm also made a version of the anvil-vise as depicted in this 1877 patent.










*Here are images of the No 1 model, found online. (note the patent date cast into one side)*


















*Here is the pre-patent version of the No 1 which I recently acquired ($6.00)*


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


All the anvils for sale near me have been going for several hundred dollars and you get a great and unique specimen for six dollars! It's not fair!

Outstanding find, I've not seen anything like it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$6.00 is an amazing deal, heck it's probably worth twice that in just scrap weight. I'm suffering from the same as Kevin, any anvil around here is priced astronomically.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Right in my backyard and ive never seen anything like that vice either. Stef want bad.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I found something similar deer hunting last year but it's missing the vise part.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments.

I think I may be able to tamp down some of the envy. This is not a forged steel anvil.
It is a casting-hollowed in the area shown by the dotted line in the patent drawings.

Therefore, it is not a heavy-duty blacksmith's tool, but rather something a farmer might have bought to make the occasional repair or straighten a horseshoe.

C'mon, admit it-now it's not as impressive, right?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ ok, maybe just a little!

Edit: as per my earlier comment


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like byo got a hold of that anvil OF.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thought the color looked familiar


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have just the anvil part of a vise like that. It's just a little different, so must be by another maker. Real anvils go for a pretty penny around here too.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not a rust find but certainly a rust haven

One of my favorite places and I'm there every June.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin! Do they have a time limit on how long one can shop?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't know about opening day but when I go my wife brings a book! They have another location closer to where we camp and I usually get three or four trips in a week. :-0)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my kinda place, Kevin (and, Jim would bring his Kindle along)!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wood not rust but happy nonetheless.










Needs some drawers replaced, should not be too hard to do.

Edit: it is a George Scherr Co., New York


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh geez, Kevin. With a mirror in the shop now, you'll have to make sure your tie is straight and your hair is slicked down before you can do any work.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hair? Work? Tie?

RETIRED!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Beautiful score, Kevin. Much, much nicer than what I wasted time to build!

I've been retired so long, my clothes seldom match. Don't care, though! I haven't sat through an evaluation in over a decade!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terry, I'm using your Turtle method to clean it up. Since it has a finish it should clean up nicely. As far as wardrobe items, flannel, denim and cordoroy. No worries!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Heavy iron rust hunting


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped at another estate sale today and came away with some new toys:










Looks like a hand stitched rasp, with no makers marks on it, a Stanley No. 85 marking gauge, a Sampson 14" sweep brace, the biggest one that I have found to date, and a corrugated plane that is the size of a #6 from Stanley, but it isn't a Stanley.










The blade says, " CHAPLIN'S PAT'S OWER & LYON NEW YORK" I am assuming that it is Tower and Lyon, since that is all the search engines are coming up with. It has hard rubber handles, and most if not all of the Japanning intact. It also has an interesting blade advance mechanism.










It's a long lever with a worm gear on it that advances the frog.










The frog has a number 8 stamped in it. The cap also has an 8 but what looks like an extension on it to apply pressure closer to the end of the blade.

From Peter McBride's page on these planes, it appears to be an "improved patent" from 1900-1914. 18" long corrugated base rubber handled model #1208.
Pretty good condition for over 100 years old.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


nice still has the rubber handle


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for a couple of last power tools to fill out my collection of what I need and what I have the space to store. An old scroll saw was on my list. You can buy new ones that are good enough and variable speed and probably easy to use but what is the fun of that. I found this guy selling an early 60's scroll saw and was going to throw in a much older model. Well I liked to look of the older one and especially the size. Turns out it is a 12" Wards Powr-Craft saw from either 1934 or 1935. Those are the only two years that used that casting design. It cleaned up nicely but still needs some adjustment. I took the motor apart and cleaned out all of the mud dauber nests. There was a lot in there. Seems to work pretty well. The large spring at the top places the blade in tension and the cam at the bottom pulls the blade down. Need to clean up the table a little more, work on the base a little, add a power switch and buy some new blades but otherwise I think it is ready to go.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












No before pictures as usual but this old slick was in bad shape, lots of pitting, mushroomed socket and a lot of nicks in the sides. The makers mark was on the back but too faint to make out. I did have to narrow it down from 2" to 1 7/8" but with all the hand work I put in I couldn't let the rough sides go. The handle is a piece of white oak firewood with a charred finish and a couple coats of BLO. Overall length now is about 23". I think I've got about 6 hours of hand work in the blade alone.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wowee, Jeff!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That shows some dedication Turtle. Nice job!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Oh geez, Kevin. With a mirror in the shop now, you ll have to make sure your tie is straight and your hair is slicked down before you can do any work.
> 
> - summerfi


I've heard that old-timers used to hide their burying money behind the mirror in their toolbox. Not sure if oldfarts do the same though.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Funny, Brit. I guess you could get $6000 behind that mirror… Love those boxes.

Went to a 1980's theme wedding yesterday and everyone was supposed to dress in 1980's attire. So there were puffy ballerina skirts, vests, funky stuff, and really funky stuff. We just wore our regular "business casual" attire. When the bride came to us, she asked where our costume was. "Honey, I guess you weren't born soon enough to recognize that these "ordinary" clothes we still wear are the genuine 1980's stuff! because that's when we bought them!"

There's some cool finds here and nice work restoring them!

DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Turtle, nice job on polishing that up. Nice handle too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















From an antique show yesterday evening:

A Union #32 trannie, a Stanley #27 for parts, and a National #5 which was unusual to me because the yoke appears to be solid brass. I'll have to do some research on that one.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm getting worried….there's hardly anybody rust-hunting these days?
Well just to amuse myself, for sh*ts and giggles, my second haul this weekend:










A late Stanley #7 in dark blue… what 'type' did we agree these to be, #19 or what? A #7 Rapier, with the wrong lever cap, also a late model, and a couple of #5s, a type 17 and a really weird one that I gotta research a little more. Also a "Dawn" #9, 9 inch vise. And cool toolbox with a drop front made of old plywood, not in pic.

All in queue for re-habbing…when I get a round tuit!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok PK, lets see that tool box. Show me yours and I'll show you mine ;-)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin… I'm never showing you any of my tools again…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


But, but, but what about that mitre jack I see in the back ground?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry PK I had this written but forgot to post.

*8 April 2017*
First Rust retrieval of the season. Still snow on the ground, but warm today (50 F), may snow more next week.

My wife convinced me to buy this Box of Rust for $20. (Box has a hinged lid you cannot see.) I split the cost with her 50/50. She will clean up and repaint the box for sale. I'll see if I can salvage something out of the tools. The two planes were separate for $20.
and are (my best guess so far):


Bailey No.4 Type 11, Iron: Stanley Sw New Britain Made in USA. (Lever cap is type 9 so an early 11)
Bailey No. 5 Type 13, Iron: Stanley Sw Made in Usa.




















The pick axe looks good. Just needs a little cleanup and handle.
The Stanley 220 (I think) may be salvageable.
There is a cool short ford pattern auger bit in there and a RJ too.

The farriers rasp is in good shape

The rest are junk or may take more work. (Personally I would not have bought the box, if I was not with the wife.)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don K: Thanks for posting!
I like these opportunities like this, to discover a box lot and sort out the good stuff! It's a great way to come into possession of tools that you might not ordinarily own or outright purchase at your local tool store.

The more I look at your haul, the more I realize that you did exceptionally well for your $20! There's some great stuff there.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks P.K. We will have to see what we can make/restore out of it.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I m getting worried….there s hardly anybody rust-hunting these days?
> Well just to amuse myself, for sh*ts and giggles, my second haul this weekend:


I'm always on the lookout PK, I go to estate sales, most have nothing, some have junk, If I get lucky and find something I would want to buy it is usually overpriced.

You are always finding good rust, what type of places do you find it?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've had a string of strikeouts too. Got a couple things like some decent rasps at one, but that's about it all winter. May be a half decent one tomorrow if I can make it.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, thanks for the pictures. It sure is nice to live through other's deals when there seems to be nothing in your area.

I hit an estate sale this weekend that had a nice delta jointer in the pictures, and it was sold before I arrived, and I was there 10 minutes after they opened. 
But as I was leaving I noticed an old craftsman table saw:










Gold and Chrome! I thought it was 50's but the ID plate is stamped 4 62, so it's early 60's I picked it up for a song, just so I could take home this part of it:










I will be mounting the Vega fence on my late 60's Craftsman table saw that my Dad bought from a blind, def, mute (that's a whole other story) when I was 7 or 8, and selling this older saw, that has no fence or miter gauge, I am sure that there is someone who would like a project machine out there.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Putty and Tim*: The hunt is an obsession with me. No stone gets unturned. Church rummage sales have often yielded a good plane, and I never miss the antique shows and periodic flea markets, not to mention Habitat for Humanity and Mennonite thrift shops. Daily scans of CL and Kijiji. For a good sale I''ve been known to travel three hours each way. We are spending the long weekend in Regina, Saskatchewan, a location largely chosen for an awesome co-op antique shop in the city, three floors packed to the ceiling! 
Just when I think I should slow down, something happens. In this case an in-law's birthday at a pricey restaurant which set me back nearly $300 as my share of the bill. Money that could have stayed with me in the form of liquid assets on the shelf for me to gaze at, and someday restore or sell.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Co-Goose:* I remember my father buying that exact model, back around 1962 for sure. I rediscovered it in my uncle's basement, (he borrowed it and never returned it) 40 years later. This one had a 1/2" arbor, and engine-turned detail on the brightwork. Dad also had the matching 3-wheel bandsaw, which was like new but left behind in the loft above the garage when the estate was sold.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Putty and Tim*: The hunt is an obsession with me. No stone gets unturned. Church rummage sales have often yielded a good plane, and I never miss the antique shows and periodic flea markets, not to mention Habitat for Humanity and Mennonite thrift shops. Daily scans of CL and Kijiji. For a good sale I ve been known to travel three hours each way. We are spending the long weekend in Regina, Saskatchewan, a location largely chosen for an awesome co-op antique shop in the city, three floors packed to the ceiling!
> Just when I think I should slow down, something happens. In this case an in-law s birthday at a pricey restaurant which set me back nearly $300 as my share of the bill. Money that could have stayed with me in the form of liquid assets on the shelf for me to gaze at, and someday restore or sell.
> 
> - poopiekat


Well no wonder you have constant good luck, you put the time and effort in.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Never seen Keen Kutter braces before. A 14" and a 12" came home with me today. Gotta rearrange the brace till!









The stamp is clearer on the 12"-er. 









The chucks are 1/8" bigger in diameter(1 3/8") than my Fray braces(1 1/4").


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a really nice find, Candy!

DanK


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Candy. They look to be in great condition too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Candy!! Not one but two KK braces? I'm another one that never knew such ones existed!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here are the two latest additions to my spokeshave inventory. The first is a beautiful wooden spokeshave made by Mathieson that is a whopping 14 1/2 inches long with a 4 1/2 inch iron. The second a Millers Falls No.1. They are both in great condition and will just need sharpening to start producing shavings.



















To give you more of a sense of the size of the wooden one, here it is alongside some of my other wooden spokeshaves.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Andy. I look forward to seeing them on your workbench in project pics.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hand tool rust hunt has been a little bleak lately for me
Did get these a week or so ago









A millers Fall Langdon miter box and a very beat up 605.

And, while not a hand tool:


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Old arn, clamps that is. The big one is six feet long!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Kevin! I've only seen those cam clamps in pictures!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those cam lock "F-style" clamps are cool Kev!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great addition to your shop Kev. Congrats!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


They are taking some time to clean up. I think they were used in a foundry!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ive got a couple of those old cam clamps that were my grandfathers. Theyd squeeze a nickel into fifteen cents. Hartford company i believe.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Diston WS 16" cross cut and a Stanley R&L #54 spoke shave. The shave has almost 100% japanning and the cutter still has the factory grind. I think the saw is a toolbox saw but no etch.









The trademark on the shave is a J, 1874 to 1884. Here


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Kevin.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is that an adjustable mouth on the spokeshave Kev?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, yes. I'll post a full frontal pic shortly.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pics for Andy


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, while we're on the subject(sort of) wooden shaves any info on this one?









Faded makers mark I think says Chas Henry, C+P, Sheffield


















It was an absolute mess, now I'm getting whisper thin shavings from it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No idea Kevin, sorry. I know Chas is short for Charles, but that's about it.

Nice haul Don.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don are those drawers from a tool chest or something? Saws, perfect handle drivers, planes, set, nice haul indeed.


----------



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, did you get all that in one trip? Very nice.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, did you get all that in one trip? Very nice.
> 
> - FoundSheep


One flea market.

Tim, I'm not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The box on the right is a carpenter's toolbox?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The box on the right is a carpenter s toolbox?
> 
> - WayneC


Yes. It had tools in it. Most were not complete but there is a #28 that I'll restore and a set of D-8s that were good.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think the toolbox is what Tim is referring to. I could put all my flea market finds together and not come half that close. One day I'll go rust hunting in New England. One day.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #1 - Intro










I bought this lot of tools off CL today. They belonged to an old millwright in north Idaho. I bought them from his young shirttail relative who seemed to have little knowledge or interest in them. There aren't many traditional woodworking tools in this lot, but there are still some interesting pieces. Some of the stuff I'm not even sure what it is, so if you know about any of the tools, post your thoughts. There is more here than it looks like, so it will take me a few posts to sort through it and show it all. If you see anything you're interested in, let me know and we'll try to make a deal. I paid $115 for the lot. I'm sure it's value exceeds that, and some individual pieces may even exceed that.

I asked the fellow if he had any saws, and he said, "Oh, we left those in Idaho because we didn't think anyone would be interested in them." I thought about crying, but I didn't. He said there were long logging saws and regular hand saws.

I'll start off by showing one item in the lot. I have several levels, but this is the first of what I would call a quality level. The body is solid rosewood (Brazilian?) with brass trim. It is marked Stratton Brothers, Greenfield, Mass., Patented July 16, 1872. There is an eagle stamped above the name. The vials are good. Anyone know about Stratton levels?

More posts to come. Stay tuned.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stratton levels are highly collectable. If you search eBay they go for some decent money, especially the brass/rosewood levels. I'm not near my level book, so I'm not going to post from memory for this one. I have several I've found and they are very well made.

Great score!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stratton was acquired by Goodell Pratt in 1912. Some info here


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #2 - Hammers and Planes










There are some weird hammers here, but the one on the left takes the prize. Not only is it a very odd shape, but it is marked Henry Disston & Sons, Phila, PA and a number 3. Disston collectors, where are you? Besides the obvious ones, anyone know what these hammers are called or used for?










The plane people will be disappointed in this lot, since there simply isn't much here. The most interesting is a Stanley Bailey No. 32 tranny with missing pieces.

More to follow.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice lot Bob.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, I believe that hammer is a diagonal pein hammer. The 3 is probably for a 3lb head weight.

The ones on the right also look like they might be peining hammers, as well, second from the right being a striaght pein and can't really tell what shape the head of the far right one is. If so, those would be for metalworking/blacksmithing. Not sure about the others.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #3 - Chisels

Thanks for the info fellas. Keep it coming.










Several of the chisels are marked "Hickory", a name I wasn't familiar with. There are a couple old unmarked mortise chisels in this bunch as well.

The above are the baby chisels. Now we get to the big boys.










The 3" slick is marked Fulton. Those are pricey on ebay. The 2" slick is marked White with some initials in front that I can't make out yet. The smaller one is a Hickory.

And how about some chisel handles?

More to come.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I am guessing that the hammer you first show is either a Millwrights Mill Pick Head hammer or a Double Blade Mason's Hammer.

I am more certain that hammers second and third from the left are planishing hammers for shaping and smoothing sheet metal.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #4 - Whatzits

This will be the last post for tonight. There's plenty more, and I'll post more tomorrow. I'll call this bunch watzits because I don't know what they are. I'm sure some of you will know.










For scale, the cardboard is 12" top to bottom. All the holes in the round thing in the upper left are threaded. The shiny thing second from upper right has a pocket clip on the back. Oh, I think I just remembered what that might be-soapstone holder. The thing in the upper right looks like a clamp of some sort. There are 4 or 5 of these in the lot. The sharp thing on the bottom - perhaps a candle holder for mine work? The others I don't have a clue.

I'll try looking this thing up, but if you know, do tell. The images are front and back.



















I feel like I should know what this is, but I just can't put my finger on it at the moment. A thing to flare tubing?










This is obviously a level of some type, but what's it used for? What do the pointer and scale do? It is very heavy. The vial is missing.










OK, I know what this is because there are directions. It is an electric marking pencil. I wonder if it really works.

More tomorrow.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little follow up. The 2" White slick is by L & IJ White of Buffalo, NY. A.E. White Machine Works, maker of one of the unknown tools, made saw swages and saw setting tools. So the unknown tool is probably related to that in some way. And the thing I thought was a soapstone holder is just that.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Champion No. 2 looks like a machine specific runout gauge and the picture immediately below it looks like a swage for cable ferrules of different sizes.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice get bob! You deserve a little something for all your hard work.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Wow. what a great load of finds, Bob!
I'm not much help on your whatzits, but the 'Hickory' brand name is not unknown. I have a #24 Hickory transitional and maybe another one or two Hickory brand planes. I'll hit the books in the morning. 
To me, what you say is a tubing flare tool reminds me of the crimping tool for dual sleeve steel cable. These were used with cable thimbles for making strain-relieved loops in steel cable. Ooops, BBY beat me to it!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


After a little research, I've found several references that agree with BBY and PK about one of the mystery tools being a cable crimper. I was a little skeptical, however, because the size of the tool would mean it was only for very small cables, plus it didn't seem to me that you could apply enough pressure with the tool to do much crimping. Some further digging has convinced me that the tool is actually a Klein linesman's splicing tool. Here is a web page on how it is used to make splices in telephone wire. This makes a lot of sense to me because the backwoods of Idaho and Montana were once strewn with copper-coated No. 9 telephone wire that ran to every lookout tower and remote guard station or other remote Forest Service outpost. I've seen many miles of it myself. That this tool would be found in a millwright's shack in a remote part of Idaho is no surprise. I say this mystery is solved. I'll wire brush it tomorrow to see if I can confirm the Klein mark.

Edit: I should say that perhaps the tool was also used for crimping small cables, even if the primary use was splicing phone wire. Didn't mean to discount the knowledge and valuable input of others.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #5 - Adzes, axes, and wedges

I wire brushed the lineman's tool and found no name on it. Generic tool I guess.










I've always wanted an adz. I think it's because my granddad used one that he kept sharp as a razor. Now I have two. The braodaxe (or is it called a hatchet?) is marked Riverside Tool Co. It is flat on the left side. Do these come in right and left hand versions? There is a big felling wedge, a smaller bucking wedge, and a splitting wedge. I threw in a pickaroon head for good measure.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #6 - Saw Doctor tools










In this picture are: two saw tension gauges, or whatever you call those straightedge things at the top. One has a nice Simonds etch, the other is marked Disston. A NIB Hoe saw swage and two used swages. A nearly NIB Stanley 42W saw set and another set. Two gauge measuring tools, both marked E.C. Atkins. A shop made cricket, saw wrest, and another unidentified shop made tool. File handles and a set of crosscut saw handles.

More to come.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some items from eBay that came in the mail today.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #7 - Wrenches

Nice looking tools, Wayne.

There's nothing special about these old wrenches that I can tell. But since they are part of the lot, I thought I'd go ahead and show them.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millwright Tools #8 - Miscellaneous and Junk

Now we are down to the bottom of the barrel. Just a bunch of miscellaneous stuff.










The tool on the left in this pic is unknown. Next to it is what looks like a bunch of clearance gauges of some sort. They are each marked in fractions of an inch. I don't know what plane the cutter and cap go to, but if anyone needs them let me know. They are Stanley SW.










Here is the junk that's left. In the milk crate at top, there are what I thought were just pieces of scrap metal. When I looked closer, there are two pieces of brass and one of copper, but all the rest are actually additional saw tension gauges. There are 28 in all. One is marked Simonds, but the rest appear to be shop made. How do I know they aren't just scrap metal? The edges are nicely finished and show varying degrees of curve. Each one is stamped with a different number.










That's it for this tool show. I hope you enjoyed seeing the tools of Idaho millwright J. McT. (his initials stamped on the tools).


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a really cool haul, Bob. Those crosscut saw tools are super cool. I'm fairly sure that broad axes didn't come in left hand versions, the handle was just taken out and reversed if needed. In the ones I have the eye is narrower in the middle and wider at both ends so the wedges could be used either way.

Wayne you got some good stuff too.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That makes sense on the broadaxe, Tim. Also I just realized I called a spider a cricket. Not sure what I was thinking there. ;-)


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm scared of Crickets !


----------



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, what do you mean by "saw tension gauges"? I tried looking it up, but I don't think I'm reading the correct pages. Is it something still useful?
Thanks.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Will, when large circular saws were used in sawmills, over time the steel in the blades would become slightly mis-shapen. This was due mainly to centrifugal force and heat stresses. Then the blade wouldn't run true or cut properly. The millwright, using a setup involving a special bench and an anvil, would hammer the saw back into proper shape. This was called "trensioning" the saw. The tensioning gauges were used similar to a straightedge to ensure the blade was shaped properly. However, the gauges weren't usually straight. A sawmill blade was slightly concave from both sides. It was quite an art getting the blades back in shape, and experienced millwrights became very good at it. Look at this video. The guy is using a tensioning gauge while hammering a saw blade.


----------



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, that makes a lot more sense than the images with dial gauges I was seeing online when I tried searching for it.

Presuming one doesn't have a large circular saw mill, are they just good for showpieces?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, Will, I think they are pretty much collector's items these days.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


To show a little of my insanity, here is my latest aquisition. It's a Sargent Shaw Patent #24C. For a Sargent collector, this is a reason to smile. These are hard to come by. This is the first #24 I've ever seen. I'm getting close to the complete set.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. Looking forward to seeing the after.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, I didn't realize they were for circular saws and not straight. I've seen videos on youtube on crosscut logging saw sharpening and they use similar things as straightedges to find where the kinks are that need to be hammered out.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think they were used on large sawmill bandsaw blades as well Tim.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Won a couple of nice slitting gauges this weekend. An old wedge type with a lovely patina…

Seller's pics:



















...and an old brass-faced rosewood Charles Nurse & Co.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice additions Andy. I've never heard them called slitting gauges.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, that iron and cap looks kinda like a 78 maybe?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought too Fridge.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice pickups Andy. That Nurse slitting gauge is especially beautiful. Love the patina on the other one. And slitting gauge is descriptive enough for me to know what you mean. Hope London is treating you well.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Results of yesterday's Flea Market run.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good haul. Is the Stanley a 28×5 mitre box? The jack, 5 or 5 1/2? I like the folding draw knife.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


and what's in the tool roll dude?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I predict a set of Stanley permaloid #60 chisels.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad. I had the opportunity to try them out last night. The wedged one will need a new blade as the existing one (which I think is a piece of thin saw plate) is a bit too flexible and doesn't fit the slot very well. The Nurse and Co. is the best gauge I've ever used. Beautiful, well-balanced, weighty and just glides through the wood both with the grain and across it leaving an extremely clean line.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found this sitting on the floor of a garage at an estate sale. Pretty sure it is a Stanley 9 3/4. Unfortunately I don't have any extra Excelsior parts sitting around.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OMG, NM, that's incredible! Let me know if you're interested in flipping that one.

My finds much more humble but still good. A 10" Disston dovetailer for $5 and a modern Atkins for $2


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> OMG, NM, that s incredible! Let me know if you re interested in flipping that one.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Hah, I had the same thought! That's a cool find!


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'll think about it. It is a very cool plane that I would love to clean up but I don't know where I will find the time. (Or the parts)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Managed to get in some rust while on vacation









While not technically rust I thought the book was pretty cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, congrats on the #66. One of my faves!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty. Maybe I'll display it with a "Show-Only" mitre box 

The T&G set was made in Pittsfield, Mass circa 1860 and are sized for 7/8" inch stock.

The Machinery's Handbook is a fifth edition printed in 1917. Though I found it in Maine the original owner was from Holyoke Mass.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds Kevin!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. The Handbook is maybe 1/8" too tall for my machinist chest :-(

I think some surgery is in order!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Who was the Pittsfield maker? I don't think I've ever seen any from Pittsfield.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, W Webb. I also have a J Webb joiner.



























In fact while I have your attention I need a 1/4" cutter for the groove plane. Webb used W Butcher irons. Any chance you have one in your stash? If so let me know how much.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There is a very slim chance I have a cutter, but I doubt it will be a butcher.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Doesn't need to be Butcher.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust hunting today at a place where tools had been scarce, but they are starting to show up. Mostly cheap stuff, but there were these.




































The 12" Stanley brace was pristine as in barely used and the little plane came apart without complaint. I think the handles are a form of Mahogany. The blade was marked "Hibbard" and the rest of the plane just feels like Stanley to me. $16 for both.
DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Dan.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That #2 is cool Dan


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Saw an auction listing where there was enough stuff to justify a bid without going to look at the tools. Threw a bid at it and had to raise it once. Paid $7.19 for the 5 items. The plane is a number 3 and appears to be a type 11 but the blade has the older triangle logo so it must be a replacement.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The "V" logo was type 11. That's a great buy.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


L. Bailey Scraper


















40 complete M. Crannell of Albany Moilders









Brand new Stanley 12" machinist level










And some misc planes









A pretty cool rip saw


















Type 11 #3










And some local Bourbon because it was just so smooth!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, did you leave anything behind?

Crannell also partnered with Bensen.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Don, isn't this your second or third set of molding planes?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah you definitely suck

A little something I found for cheaper than it had the right to be. At least in my area.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wow Don, isn t this your second or third set of molding planes?
> 
> - Tim


I never had a set like this. I did sell a decent set of Dennisons about a year ago to help a guy fill out his set, but it was only about a dozen or so planes. The last set I bought was close to a set but many different makers.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Awesome, give us a shot of all the profiles if you get a chance.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I heart those woodies, Don. Incredible buys, you're building a mountain of old tools!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I know Smitty. I'm going to pass this set on. It's hard, but if I don't it's going to just sit in my shop.

Here you go tim.
40 complete M. Crannell of Albany Moilders


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a magnificent set of tools Don.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice set of planes there Don.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Awesome find Don.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found this on a box of shavings!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


New to you or rediscovered? I like the idea of one of those, but I can't think of when I would use it when I have a rabbeting block. Though that hasn't stopped me with lots of other tools I happen across.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


New to me. I also used my 140 but I like the idea of having a #3/4 size plane especially for raise panels and the like.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice huntin there oldshart! Digging through a box of shavings is no rookie manuever.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I do raise dumpster diving to a whole new level!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Found this on a box of shavings!
> 
> - theoldfart


That's a great find, Kevin. But who in their right mind would fill a box with shavings and stick a plane inside? Man, some people's kids.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


was disappointed the shavings weren't spalted though…......


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those are available for pickup, should be ready next month sometime. Stop on by!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


think i will. How about August 21'st or so?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just found sumpin' doodes….....









more on the mitre box thread.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Whatcha got, whatcha got!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Three boxes of wooden plane goodness from Hoosick Falls, NY.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You bought 'em? Well done!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, they're now in the midwest! Hope to spend some quality time unpacking soon!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Have at it buddy and enjoy. We are expecting a detailed report with a paragraph explaining each one and photos with circle and arrows!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you didn't open them


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Time must be taken. It's in the rules for old tool adoption…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Time must be taken? BULL

Apparently something else important, say work, is keeping you, against your will I might add, from diving in!

In other news, so far….









Every screw is bound up!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya Smitty. No need to rush into opening the boxes. Pour yourself a drink, put on an 8 track, and have a moment with your new tools.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I m with ya Smitty. No need to rush into opening the boxes. Pour yourself a drink, put on an 8 track, and have a moment with your new tools.
> 
> - chrisstef


Before taking them out and caressing them? Hmm, maybe I'm doing this wrong. I'll take note if I splurge on something valuable.

Took me a minute to make a connection to the molding planes Don scored. Would be so sweet to have a set.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok Smitty. I've seen them. I've held them. But you're still killing me here!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty is a sadist! Bad Smitty!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't. I saved them from the post ofc, but now I'm out of town. Must wait.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This mornings finds









Stanley SW 6" square, Lufkin depth gauge and a British(I think) tapered back saw. The saw plate in not salvageable but the handle, split nuts and saw spine should be worth the dollar I paid!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Crannell made a very servicable No. 6 hollow…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And they've found a home.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, maybe a pic of the rule joint set? The good news is you have room for a few more!

What size are the match pairs?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


All the H&Rs are even numbers, 2 through 22.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


An amazing accumulation Smitty and they look right at home in that chest.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was able to fettle most of them in a cursory way last night and ran a good number of them to wood. A previous owner mucked with one that now appears to be a 1/2" skew rabbet; the sole isn't square to the sides at this point but it is sharp so will stay as is for now. Looking for a wide cutter for another one of the rabbets that I can make a nicker out of, but that's low priority. Very happy to have such a set; now I need the Bickford book from LAP.

I re-arranged the H&R side of the chest to put the pairs together, and added the Perfection mostly to keep the planes apart (dividers boards are friction fit).










Would be nice to add a sliding tray to the chest, not decided yet as runners would get in the way of seeing profiles and even removing the tools inside.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A set saved from random flea market flip! They look right at home !


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's awesome to have that set together in an appropriate home. 2-22 is quite a set.



> Would be nice to add a sliding tray to the chest, not decided yet as runners would get in the way of seeing profiles and even removing the tools inside.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Maybe if you put a runner just 3/4" down from the top and let the tray kind of hang on them. At least then the runners would be far enough up to not be in the way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, the 20 and 22 sizes are mungo indeed, can't imagine a task where they'll be a Must Have, but maybe someday. And a tray that hangs is a good thought…

Anybody want an assortment of 14 H&Rs? Various sizes and makers, a few harlequin pairs as well. Now that I have a set, these must go. Packed and ready to ship, send me a PM if interested.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been buying router planes


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"Been buying router planes"....Yes you have!

Nice Preston clones.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The second is an actual Preston.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I'm assuming large ones like that are for architectural molding. It seems like some crown molding radii are in that range, but I can't say I've measured.

Nice Wayne, you're well past the user need now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Smitty, I m assuming large ones like that are for architectural molding. It seems like some crown molding radii are in that range, but I can t say I ve measured.
> 
> - Tim


Agree on both counts.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


From My LJ Blog, but very applicable to this post!
Pretty stoked to run across a nice old miter trimmer that a guy was selling at a garage sell this past weekend. I asked him how much and he first said, "$10" then changed his mind and said, "Give me 5$." I said, "SOLD!"

I brought it home and piece of scrap cherry to try it out. I sliced off a 45° angle with an effortless slice and could not stop grinning at my luck. I have always wanted one but never could justify the price every time I create a so-so mitered joint on my Makita chop saw, I wish I had one of these. The steel blades with brazed carbide inserts were still quite sharp regardless of the rusty overall condition of the machine. It looked like the seller simply spray WD-40 on the whole machine and then set it out on his front lawn.

After a few hours on my wire wheel, and some sharpening of the blades, my new miter trimmer was looking pretty good. The wire carrying handle into my hand from the weight of the cast-iron, so I thought I would add something a little more comfortable a piece of scrap maple and scrap curly Claro Walnut seemed the right fit.

If anyone had any idea of the maker, I'd be all ears. I could find ZERO identifying marks on it.
Before


















After


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, that is a wonderful collection! 
Re: tray. If you made a tray to fit the box as is and covered the bottom with felt, even suede leather, would that work? The planes are such uniform size that I don't think a rail is needed at all. 
DanK


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thats killer Greg. The drum sander in the background is hilarious.


----------



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, if you make the tray long, and slides front to back rather than side to side, you could still see [one set of] profiles and it wouldn't be in the way.
Fantastic box set, definitely jealous.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have not had a chance to rust hunt lately, but today I manage to find this Stanley 100 picture frame Miter Box and union squirrel tail at a new antique store.










I hope this doesn't mean I will descend into the quagmire of miter box collection. LOL


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^Heaven forbid:-(
Only the worse sort of reprobate would engage in such a questionable pursuit!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I may have to build a nice framing bench though.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sundays finds









Spokeshave is an early Stanley I think


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice drafting set. I expect to see a marked improvement in your plans.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


your joking, right?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I dont see any left handed tools in that drafting set OF. Ill care for it if ya need.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Purchased these at an Antique Mall about 10 minutes from the new to be shop:











13 bit set of Irwin auger bits for $45. Box is in excellent shape, all the bits except #11 are in excellent condition. the snail on number 11 has been truncated, but the auger works with a little encouragement. If I don't have a replacement at home I'll search e-bay. There is some rust on the spring clips that hold the bits in the box. These will complement my RJ 100s and will be used for softwood, carpentry etc.
Miller Falls 772 Lion chuck brace (12" swing) in excellent condition and only $14.50

I think I am going to go broke when I retire here in the rust belt.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice grab Don.

So somebody talk to me about using a citric bath on that spokeshave. Good idea? I'm hoping to save any finish still on it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the finish won't come off unless rust is present underneath.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How much concentrate in the solution?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It sort of doesn't matter. The higher the concentration the faster it goes and the more careful you have to be to not etch the metal that isn't rusted already. Some of that will happen no matter what you do when you use acid. Basically the only way to avoid that is to use electrolysis, but that's a pain in other ways.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ill add powder until i see a good flow of little bubbles coming from the rusty spots. 4-5 tblspn per gallon or so? Add to taste.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks boys.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice grab Don.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks Kevin, now I can continue my hobby of making holes.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well if your making deep holes you will need a set of ships bores!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I used to make it strong enough to make my hands itch. Probably a cup per gallon. A bit much but It worked super fast. Make sure to have another bucket with some baking soda to neutralize the parts. They will flash rust like a SOB.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Warm or hot water helps citrus. Don't Put the blade in it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Citric acid at work









And the results :


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some goodies

300$ For the drill press










80$ for planes and parts. Pretty good in these parts.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


SCORE!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yep  as good as it gets around these parts


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Drove from Holland, Mi; to Columbus, OH; to Lexington, Va; to Virgina Beach (2 nights); to Fredricksburg Va; to Luray Va (2 nights); to Waynesburg Pa. and back to Holland. There are many many antique malls along this route, perhaps the lagest, most organized and best was the Williamsburg Antique Mall, although I mostly tempted by the Mall in Fredericksburg where there was a very nice set of trammel points. However I found items were just priced a little more then I wanted to pay for and I did not see anything I just had to have.

Finally On the way to Luray for the wedding we found the "Shen-Valley flea-market" and I found a tool guy with very good prices. I could have spent many $ but I ended being conservative and collected these for $50 total.











Ford Holyoake No. 12 Auger.
Auburn Tool company No. 181 Inch 1/2 skew rabbet.
Auburn Tool company No. 181 Inch 1/4 skew rabbet.
Ohio tool company 37 1/4 Molding Plane.
N.H. Sargent spoke shave (3 11/16 blade, 12 1/2 inches over all length).

Marked prices were $1, $15, $10, $10, $35 ($71 total). I was about to offer $60, but he said $50 before I opened my mouth.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More rust:










Fair price $45 on the Stanley 66 beader, $10 for the sargent parts I needed, and a free *Miller Falls* hammer.
Never seen a Miller Falls hammer befor.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice. If you want to make a couple bucks off that hammer let me know. I know a millers falls freak and I've never heard him say he has a MF hammer. No pressure. Just wondering.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice. If you want to make a couple bucks off that hammer let me know. I know a millers falls freak and I ve never heard him say he has a MF hammer. No pressure. Just wondering.
> 
> - TheFridge


possible. p.m. me


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got out this morning for a little rust hunting, and found a couple of interesting items, I paid more then Bandit, but then he is in a class of his own.










First off, at the first estate sale there were no woodworking tools out, even though they listed some on Craigslist. So when the seller asked me what I was looking for, I said "old tools", and that started a conversation about the 220V planer (sorry too big), and eventually he said he had some planes. so he went in the house and came out with the one on the left, a type 16, Stanley #3, that is in great condition. Settled on $15. You just have to ask sometimes.
The second stop mentioned "carpentry tools" and appeared at first glance to have nothing out, until I saw a framing square. Heading in that direction I found the second #3 for the day, a Trustworthy. There is very little about these planes online, except the mention that they are probably a Sargent made plane for a hardware store in the early 1900s. I paid all of $3 for that one. Stopped at a couple more places, that had nothing of interest. Then stopped at the next sale










This was another estate sale that they were selling off all of Dad's old tools. Apparently he liked to buy tools as there were duplicates of most everything, most never opened. I picked up two large boxes of Kreg Screws (Course and Fine), a never used K-2 Kreg Jig, and some pine plugs for $15. I should be set for Kreg screws from now until my kids sell off my junk!
All in all a good day rust hunting.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice Goose, that Stanley #3 is in really nice shape. I also have a Trustworthy #4 and I've read the couple things on the internet about them. Definitely Sargent made. I'd offer you the trustworthy, but it needs a new frog. Easy enough to find a Sargent frog, I just haven't tried.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not much of a show off find but given the prices of brass screws not a bad morning. The brace plug cutters are 1/2, 1/2, 9/16, and 5/8"


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those plug cutters are cool, Kevin, they look huge!! Will they fit a "regular" brace?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, regular brace . For scale the larger screws are an inch and a half.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those plug cutters are really cool, give us some pictures of how they work if you get a chance.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


They are cool!!! Do you think they belonged to a shipwright Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim, pics tomorrow.

No idea Putty.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Awesome cutters Kevin.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thought I posted pics already? Guess I'm aging in place!



















Soft pine and they need honing but you get the idea.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Something else to hunt for. 

Hmmmm. I might have one.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some rust today 1 Sept 2017:











Unknown Vise ($8)
Ford pattern No. 12 auger bit (free)
Miller Falls 730 - 14 inch brace ($5)


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You're all set up now, Combo! Get to work! Good gotchas.

DanK


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More rust!
Pretty light rust, the box looks like it sat in a little water, and may be done for this world, but the contents were all there. Not branded Stanley, but it appears to be a Stanley 45 with a "Wards Master" label on it, and a couple of the adjusting nuts with red paint, don't know if that is original or not, but it appears to be complete.










I overlooked this in the box of the first go-around, but saw the knob sticking out when I circled back.










A little brass brush work and it should be ready to go.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don! Most of the rust is off, should be a great user


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some finds this week:









A WS Birmingham #6 plane, unusual due to its brass lever cap and other details. A Record medium lathe gouge, twelve misc bits for bit brace, homemade mortising gauge with wedge adjuster, and a few other goodies.



















A Sargent and Co. saw vise, 'Wentworth's Improved Pattern' according to the description on one jaw..


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, it looks in the picture like the G in Sargent is upside down. ??? Just a fluke of shadow?
DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good point, DanK!
Looking in Google images, I see others with an identical error, others with a nicely formed "G" as well. I'll chalk it up to a bad mold engraver, because it is a bit of a crude casting. But… a Sargent nonetheless, not common, and an even rarer sight here in Canada! It needs a better wingnut on the clamp. And it has the usual, obligatory splatter of white paint.

These were sometimes sold under the "Stearns" banner as well.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Can't seem to get enough of the #8


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


#8s are for men.

Sadly, I am not one.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fridge, my man bought me a #8. Does that count?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Fridge, my man bought me a #8. Does that count?
> 
> - CFrye


Well, it shows he is confident in his manliness if nothing else…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes. He is man by technicality


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Yes. He is man by technicality
> 
> - TheFridge


I'll tell him you said so. He will be unfazed. Heeheehee!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Yes. He is man by technicality
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> ...


Have you escaped the Hospital?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nope. Doc said I'll be here a few more days, getting steroids, antibiotics and breathing treatments.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, now you have time to organize your thoughts. I've started the process for you:

1 Woodworking
2 Rust hunting
3 Woodworking
4 Rust hunting
5 ….....

Have fun


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin! 
:-D

I'll add rehabbing somewhere in there.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention, I picked this up this morning. 42" Hartford camp in great shape.


















Now I have to figure out how big a crate I'll need to move all the iron clamps I've accumulated!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wish my wife would get me another 8 she thinks I have too many. Fridge your more of a #7 guy?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can take a 7 all day long but an 8 really stresses my body…


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You gotta build up to it Fridge. I'll send you a link to Aerobics for Woodworkers.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob. You are a wonderful man. Full of of wisdom


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Todays finds


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spurt


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There was some of that!


----------



## JethroBodean (Aug 18, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So jealous Kevin, nice haul. What the heck is the 'drill' thing at the top? (And while you are looking the other way, you won't mind if I grab one of these and one of those.)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Millers Falls bench top hand drill press. I love my post drill but sometimes a smaller drill would be convenient so now I'm covered! I'll take some more pics once I get it cleaned up.

One of the full size saws is British. Spilt nuts and rip. Any guesses on the maker?


----------



## JethroBodean (Aug 18, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How about R. Groves and Sons? Take a look at the pictures on this site.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I think your right. 
I have a Groves tenon saw but the medallion is different. Bob Summerfield made a new plate for it so no stamping to compare. Thanks for the research.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Todays haul from an estate sale. All bought because I did not have one of each. All in good to very good condition.










Stanley 71 1/2 router plane - no blade $15

No. 5C Siegley plane $20

N. 4 Siegley plane $20

2 ea. - Stanley 148 match planes $15 ea.

Barton 1 1/4 in. framing firmer (I think that is the correct name) $8

Stanley 136 - 9 in. level $4

Pikes Soft Arkansas oil stone $3

Total cost = $108.25 including state sales tax

Other than a pile of 4 in. wood a month ago, been too long since I found some tools I needed to bring home.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Quite the respectable haul Bill. I like those coming/going T&G's. That Barton looks like a paring chisel to me, what makes you call it a firmer?


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, just what I saw on the net. I thought it was a paring chisel as well that is why I bought it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's a paring since the sides are beveled. I thought firmer had no bevels.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^that's what I thought, but what do I know?

TOF and Bill, those are some great hauls. I've struck out on planes all summer.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I picked up an

old rusty 3/8" Goldenberg laminated steel pig sticker. Someone hacked together a handle with a ferrule and got a little use out of it before it split. I ground and honed the back flat and them polished it off and rehandled it with a charred oak handle.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Turtle! Now tell us more about that tiny plane…


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a little Gordon Palm Smoother Candy. A little smaller than a Stanley 102, With a 60 degree bed angle. It fits the hand nice and doesn't care which way the grain runs.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff! It's a dandy!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































Found an unusually small German-made breast drill at an antiques show today, just 8 1/2" long and I just had to have it. A Stanley #626 in the background for comparison. Also, recently brought home a Union-X 539 Transitional plane with the vertical adjuster post. Currently working on three #8s, two Stanley and one Union. Busy these days!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some nice finds


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not exactly rust but more of a rust container. I got this to hold the saws for shipping.









It needs some work, bad hinges and broken lock. Only enough no handles!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


finally found some rust today at an estate sale:
Yankee screwdriver and a couple of eggbeaters. The Proto egg beater is pretty interesting because both the head and the handle are adjustable to different angles.










Normally I wouldn't buy a Great Neck plane, but this seems well made, has an adjustable mouth and was only 2.00










And I couldn't pass up this pile of auger bits!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like that Proto hand drill! That's quite a handful of bits!
Whenever I see auger bits that are reasonably rust-free, I buy 'em. But I always reach for my Irwin adjustable bits!
Now I have to go into storage to see if any of my Great Neck block planes have an adjustable mouth!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today was the last outdoor flea market of the season. Found a couple of small things. A Stanley 6" mitre square, a 6" Lufkin scale, a 3" unmarked scale and a W Marsh & Co 1/8" plow plane cutter.


----------



## TedT2 (Mar 20, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I came with my family to Branson, MO for the week. I have had zero luck finding any deals. Everything is priced quite high. Pretty disappointing…we may do a little looking on Friday…


----------



## TedT2 (Mar 20, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well this is all I came home with….not much to pick from….


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been watching for quite some time for some interesting things even if I don't "need" them. If the price is low enough and it is different enough I'll buy it. Here in the last week there were a few planes that were interesting enough and cheap enough. 
First was a Stanley No 35. It has a problem or two but I can work with it. The next auction had three wood planes. Turned out they are Ohio Tools planes marked Scioto Works 3 and 21. Then the other is marked New York Tools Co 12 with an Auburn blade. Tote has been replaced on that one. Other than the tote on that one they are in really good shape.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Which one is which?


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well the Stanley is the traditional. For the others, the 3 is the coffin. The 12 is the replaced tote, medium length one. The 21 is the longest one with the closed tote.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A FleaBay Find, the vise for my Millers Falls #21 bench drill. It was missing when I bought it. We are now complete!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find, Kev. You gonna buy tools right up until the move? 

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I try not to, just can't pass up "accessories" for the tools I have.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Where are you moving to Kevin ? I hope it goes smoothly and there's a nice large shop space.

I have been using this 604 for the last year as it came to me and went back and forth as to refurbish or not. I've spent a couple days inside the house workin on it , just a little filing to the mouth left to do for clearence, due to the thickness of the new blade. I had sprayed the tote with urethane but it darkened it, so I scraped it off and went with a paraffin wax finish.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turtle, the Sierra foothills in gold rush country.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turtle how'd you stick those mirrors to the sides?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I had to look that up Kevin,..Wine Country. All the best on your move.!

Don, wish I'd thought of that,,. Would of been a lot easier


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...






























A *Damon Raike* #5-sized plane from Germany. The frog screams 'Stanley' but I've never seen flutes on the sole like this one has. Typical tote, but a high knob like various other German Este Dunlap DRP, and similar planes I have.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a new one!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












*Thanks, Don! * This is the logo on the iron. "Damon Raike", "Daraike" "Germany" 
Apparently, Damon Raike imported tools from Germany to his business in the USA in the early 1900's, until his enterprise was killed off by a new Congressional tariff act in 1922. A google search reveals pliers and other small hand tools, and one block plane with his logo. I'm betting this plane is more of an oddity than a rarity, and you know how I like to collect the unusual ones.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It is a little slow on this thread recently. I found a few interesting things on an auction that ended yesterday. Right at the end the prices went crazy so I settled on this interesting item. It is a Millers Falls 07B skew block/rabbet plane. Other than the rust it seems to be in good shape.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally got out again for some hunting. As I have collected tools, I have created a backlog to clean up and get working, and since I have expanded my set of tools, I am looking for specific items to fill in the gaps in the set, and not just any #5 that happens to be sitting on a shelf somewhere. The ad was for a cabinet shop that was going out of business, and had some pictures of hand tools off to the side, so I was there before they opened this morning and found two of the items on my list.










The one on the left is a Stanley #90 bullnose rebate plane, which is in very good condition, and has a nicely sharpened blade.










The divider is a bit rusty, but nice and solid. PEXTO Made in USA. 
Nice to be able to find what I am looking for without breaking the bank.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Picked up a nice group of all British gouges and chisels at a rural antique show yesterday. 
These are undoubtedly all over 100 years old, all with names like Howarth, Milburn, Allis, Woodcock, Atkin & Son, and Ibbotson. I found the horn handles especially fascinating, I've never owned any with grips like them before. Took just a little more than a 'C' note to bring them home.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


wow, those are nice!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Don*!
Just doing my part to keep this thread alive! Gotta admit, those horn handles are sure different, and the tools are a joy to use. All of 'em came to market razor sharp, too.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here is a vintage screwdriver I picked up at an antique store .

Yes it was labeled vintage screwdriver.

I think it may be easy to turn it into a mortise chisel.

13 inches long.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































From a bunch of tools on some elderly woman's back porch Friday:

A Rob't Sorby Sheffield adze, I never knew they made these, a John Rabone Birmingham level, with excellent brass trim and adjustable for calibration, as well as some miscellaneous mallets, hatchets and an unsigned saw vise.

Also.. a Whatizzit item. I thought at first glance it was a fret saw, but I see there is some kind of electric coil which suggests it either oscillates or heats up. An electric coping saw gimmick, or is it for cutting foam rubber? There is a patent number, #2233862 guess I should just look it up. 
Two milk crates full of stuff for a double sawbuck, I'm happy for the Sorby adze for the money.

*EDIT * Sure enough, it is a Dremel reciprocal saw, accordingg to one eBay vendor who described it as "EVIL" LOL!!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, PK, it is for sure a Dremel reciprocal saw. I have one and bought a bunch of new blades for it when I saw them. It does work, but…patience is a virtue. Good find.

DanK


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It seems that Dremel still makes one…

https://www.dremel.com/en_US/products/-/show-product/tools/ms20-dremel-moto-saw

Rockler has it on sale this month, showed up on thier monthly specials today. I thought that it was an April Fools joke for a second.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *DanK* and *CO_Goose* for the follow-up responses!
I'd never dreamed that such a tool existed, much less is still available. I have no blade for it, so I'll browse the Rockler catalog for some, and give it a go.

And to think that I very nearly punted it when I got home from this hand-tool expedition! Thanks again, guys.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, sometimes you can find the blades for that Dremel saw on a Dremel accessories display at the BORGs. I don't remember exactly where I bought mine. And I'm sure the interwebs could cough some up. Worse comes to worse I'll send you a couple.

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks again,* Dan K!*
Yeah, with *Co_Goose* finding this saw still available on the shelf, I'm sure I can scare up some blades for this critter.
In Canada, Rockler has partnered with 'Canadian Woodworker' at the latter's retail stores.
Despite my fixation for the oddball tools, I'm not feeling any love for this tool, and it is apt to get tossed into my bin of unwanted toys. Not a tool that a Cool Dude would be caught using, y'know?
Your generous offer of an emergency blade, however, is the mark of a man of integrity of which I'm truly grateful!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































From a local antiques show today: An old Record/Marples 6-piece carving set from presumably early 1960's, possibly never used, with box, a General drill bit sharpening fixture also perhaps never used, and a rather early Stanley #78 with double horned handle with a weird filigree pattern and two patent dates from 1883. I already have the missing pieces for the #78 so it will get refurbished soon. 
Earlier this week I snagged a great collection of wood screws, all NOS flat head slotted, from Habitat.

All for about a week's worth of lunch money!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, if you carry your lunch everyday, you really scored BIG!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


NIce. Once you learn to use the General drill bit sharpening fixture its just great. I use mine (made for craftsman) with a sanding disk instead of a grinder.










That can be swapped out for a sanding table:










But then I had a lot of bits to sharpen that I foolish bought for $10:


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Candy* and *DonW* for the kind words!!

Apparently this '78 is a type 1, for having two patent dates that refer to designs by 'Campbell'. Grrr now I want one 78 of each type!! Seems like 1884 was the first year of production.
On a unrelated matter, at this same show I picked up some righteous Walking Liberty half dollars for cheep money, and the Canadian sellers overlooked the fact that these all had an 'S' mint mark which makes them more valuable than the more common Philadelphia ones. 
And then there was the dealer offering a #26 Stanley transitional in horrible condition for $35, and when I asked what he'd take for it he pointed to the sticker on it. I hope that man doesn't choke on it!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow,* Don K,* you da man!
I hadn't yet started trying to design a fixture to use with this sharpener, and I really like your idea of a sanding disk instead of a wheel! I'm so afraid of a fire, and don't cotton to the idea of throwing sparks in the shop. (Yeah, my worksharp station is known to put off some glowing embers once in a while, though!) So this will make for a pretty good rig, hope you don't mind me stealing your idea! What grit of paper have you found to be the best for sharpening? I have that same exact stainless steel spring pan full of dull bits! A great pastime for a rainy day, sharpening bits.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> - poopiekat


Can you use any of these parts? I knocked it off the bench and killed it.
I'll give them to you if you can.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My dear *poopiekat*, you may of course steal my design. As for the paper I used what I had around, 120 I think, and did not try various grits. I have 150 on it now. So I cannot advise you to what is the best grit to sharpen with. As far as a rainy day pastime when faced with several hundred bits some of which must be de rusted and cleaned it will become old. So I did about half of them and saved the rest for later. I only so far need to sharpen once.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, jBay, for the kind offer! I'll send a PM.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don K:* Sharpening tools is a relaxing pastime, until my head gets filled up with other undone tasks which become far more of a priority. Then I don't sharpen anything for a year or so. It's just coming around again! Cripes, I have dozens and dozens of nice drill bits, real industrial hi-speed ones, that I should never have to sharpen a bit for the rest of my days, LOL! But I will build a device, now that I discovered the instructions and sharpening angles on the inside lid of the box!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*PK* I did not mind the repetitive sharpening as much as removing the black residue left by evap-o-rust on the rusty bits and the cleaning inside the twist grooves. But indeed sometimes I just take the pleasure in cleaning and sharpening some old tool just see it work again.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Agreed,* Don K*! I will sometimes spend an enormously unjustifiable amount of time for little gain, just to get something to work properly or look nice. Recently, my project post drill rescued from a barn, and next that Rob.t Sorby adze in a recent post above. But I think I'm done with Evaporust, I'll go the electrolysis route in the future.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Went to an estate sale today. Was first in line which was good for me since there was another guy that wanted the same planes as those I bought. Picked up all for $80. Includes a later model 605 Bedrock and a Stanley 4 1/2, $30 each. A wood body smoother for $5. There was no. 3 in a box of parts that needs a plane iron and a lever cap - $5. Sorby thickness gauge - $5. Several Nicholson files and rasps and some walnut boards for $1 each. Worth an hours drive.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Over this past week: A Stanley #150 Miter Box, seems to be all complete, A Keen Kutter 8-pt. handsaw, just sharpened and ready, a nice selection of gouges and chisels from a nice English gent on eBay, (Britain to Canada shipping is not bad, we're under the crown here), an early Stanley 24" level with an 1888 patent date and heavy brass trim, Stanley #26 Transitional, some downright nice auger bits probably never used, and another fretsaw, this one uses pinless blades which I've got plenty of and nowhere to use them. All for about CDN C-note!

Pimzedd: I always dream of finding treasure troves like what you have there!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Who is the maker of the wood smoother ?


> Went to an estate sale today. Was first in line which was good for me since there was another guy that wanted the same planes as those I bought. Picked up all for $80. Includes a later model 605 Bedrock and a Stanley 4 1/2, $30 each. A wood body smoother for $5. There was no. 3 in a box of parts that needs a plane iron and a lever cap - $5. Sorby thickness gauge - $5. Several Nicholson files and rasps and some walnut boards for $1 each. Worth an hours drive.
> 
> - Pimzedd


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This nice smoother tuned up great, it looks to be a factory adjustable steel toe as the fit and finish looks original to the plane. Gleave,Manchester England, Oldham St.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turtle, this is what my saw book says about Gleave. I thought it may be of interest to you.

GLEAVE, Joseph & Son, Manchester
Various addresses from 1832 to today; they were major plane makers and tool dealers, but did not make the saws which are quite frequently found with their name, nor were they listed as saw makers.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love that smoother. That is the cats meow!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Turtle how does that screw secure the adjustable steel toe . Its off the wall man, you dig.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Garage sale find, Stanley No. 15 block, $5.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There is a captured nut above the steel toe between two small rails, and so you can move the toe forwards and back and then tighten the screw to lock in place.


> Turtle how does that screw secure the adjustable steel toe . Its off the wall man, you dig.
> 
> - Combo Prof


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've sent off for this catalog Bob, I've got quite a few of their planes and they are all good quality,












> Turtle, this is what my saw book says about Gleave. I thought it may be of interest to you.
> 
> GLEAVE, Joseph & Son, Manchester
> Various addresses from 1832 to today; they were major plane makers and tool dealers, but did not make the saws which are quite frequently found with their name, nor were they listed as saw makers.
> ...


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> There is a captured nut above the steel toe between two small rails, and so you can move the toe forwards and back and then tighten the screw to lock in place.
> 
> Turtle how does that screw secure the adjustable steel toe . Its off the wall man, you dig.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Turtle*, thanks. I suspected that was the most likely method, but wanted to be sure. This issue I suppose is that the heal will wear faster then the toe and it will be difficult (maybe impossible) to keep it coplanar with the toe. It makes me want to get *Terry * to make one. LOL


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I've never heard of a 15. Standard or LA?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Re: The Joys of Rust Hunting. Whilst I love searching for vintage tools that I intend to use, I also enjoy it when I stumble on something that I don't intend to buy, but has survived for so long in good condition. Here's something you don't see every day which I'm sure some collector will snap up:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Chesterman-Sheffield-Tool-Display-Case-Excellent-Condition-Complete/232500745720?hash=item36221fd5f8:g:7DcAAOSwE9RZyNUu

Chesterman were highly respected tool makers here in the UK, on a par with Starrett, Browne & Sharpe, Moore & Wright, etc..


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's something else yo don't see every day, a braille folding rule. In fact, this is first one of these I've ever seen.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's really cool Andy. Though I'm a little surprised it doesn't just have raised ridges in place of the Braille.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Here s something else yo don t see every day, a braille folding rule. In fact, this is first one of these I ve ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even the people that bought them new probably didn't see them. A very interesting find, indeed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What do you suppose a blind person would measure? Interesting for sure!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don W* and others:
Perhaps around 1986 or so, I recall watching a TV show on New Years Day called *"People Who Can"*.
It was a locally produced documentary by New Hampshire's WMUR TV channel 9.
It profiled three people with profound disability, and I was most impressed by this blind cabinet maker who operated his shop full of power tools, and made in the course of this video a nice early American-styled spice cabinet. Yes, he worked alone, yes he operated his table saw and mastered the art despite his loss of sight. He had one of these folding rules, and other aids and devices necessary for measuring and setting up his tools.

I'd forgotten about this video production until now, and I'd like to see or buy a copy of it if only I could find it. 
What an inspiration he was!

Thanks, Brit, for posting!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Never heard of such a thing….a braille ruler. I have wondered why there are braille marks on the bank's drive up windows.

DanK


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I have wondered why there are braille marks on the bank s drive up windows.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I don't. The way some people drive around here, it's pretty obvious they are blind.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Smitty, I've never heard of a 15. Standard or LA?
> 
> - TheFridge


Bevel up, iron is pitched at 20 degrees. Think #9 1/2, but longer. I also have the 17, which is a 15 except it features a nickled lever cap. Why I've accumulated the block planes I have is anyone's guess. But now there's another. Go figure.


----------



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I have wondered why there are braille marks on the bank s drive up windows.
> 
> DanK


They use the same key pads as the walk-up ATMs; that way the manufacturer only had to make one part for two machines.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Turtle*, thanks. I suspected that was the most likely method, but wanted to be sure. This issue I suppose is that the heal will wear faster then the toe and it will be difficult (maybe impossible) to keep it coplanar with the toe. It makes me want to get *Terry * to make one. LOL
> 
> - Combo Prof


I would probably just rub the guy across sandpaper to flatten the base. It would probably be OK to remove a little more wood over time and change the effective cutting angle by a degree or 2?

And, you guys should really come over to FaceBook to see talented guys build planes…not me. (look for the Unplugged Woodworkers group)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And I just moved from here two weeks ago :-(


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


10-4 on Unplugged Woodworkers group. Neat stuff, but you may have to put up with me here and there…

DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












This is the first time a majority of my flea market planes are Sargent. There are always more Stanley.

And a few project saws.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score, Don!

I'd like to own more Sargent planes, but it seems they never were marketed here in Canada. Ones I own were either brought here by dealers or purchased from US eBay sellers.

Tell us more about the saws!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, I moved to rust deprived area. CL hasn't had a decent vintage tool since May 14'th. So EBay it is.

I've been looking for a single beam Goodell Pratt marking gauge for quite some time. I have a two beam mortice gauge and love it so when this one showed up i went for it.










Now on to the three beam gauge!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been a little too busy for rust hunting lately, that work thing keeps getting in the way. 
I made it out the last couple of weekends and hit a couple of sales, passed on a $75 605C Bedrock, but came up with these:










Nice 6" Stanley Sweetheart square, Yup $4.










A 1/8" to 1" reamer, that is still pretty sharp, a 1/4" Stanley sweetheart Everlast with "PAT. APLD. FOR" 8-24-09, and 5-8?-24, A Klen Kutter 1" chisel, and a boxed set of four great neck chisels, that look unused.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Haven't been rust hunting in a while. But we have an antique store in town that sponsors a flea market outside there doors on Wednesdays, you can set up a table for $10. There was a charming old man that had these to sell and I could not resist.










The brace is a Craftsman with a lion chuck so I guess it was made by Miller Falls. $10
Three ship augers $5
Two unknown to me tools at $2

The think 1/8 inch Stanley chisel came form Adam Burrous store "M43 Antiques" in Bangor Mi for $10. Adam always has good prices and lots of tools.

So what are these for?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Paint can openers maybe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Paint can openers maybe.
> 
> - theoldfart


That'd be my guess too.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Ault & Wiborg Company, a manufacturer of printing inks and dry color dyes and pigments, was established in 1878 in Cincinnati, Ohio. See this.

so I believe you. These are the nicest paint can openers I will own.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


June was a good rust hunting month for me.

I went to the MW-TCA meeting in Lansing and nearby antique stores June 13-14.
I got out without losing the house. So many lovely things to buy. So fighting back abulia I bought these:










Tail gate sales:

Carving Clamp $30.
combination Square $13
Book $7
Depth stop $5
Depth Stop screw* free from Jame Bode.*

Indoor sales:

3 Sandusky side bead planes $30
Auburn nosing plane $25

Antique Stores:

Stanley SW No 17 7 1/2 inches Tri Square $4
Union Filister $26
Stanley 32 transitional $25

Then on June 24 there was the Allegan Antique show.











2 molding planes $5 each.
3 Dutch molding planes $25 total.
Type 17 Stanley 5 1/4.
5 saws $14 total.
half round file with cool handle $5.

Close up of the saws:


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great haul, Don K!
The Stanley #32 alone was worth the price of admission!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul for sure.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks PK . The mouth on the #32 is amazingly tight about 1/8 inch wide.










Thanks Don. It was fun. I wish I could have stayed for the whole MW-TCA event, but I would have been broke by the end.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Quite the haul, Don! Congrats! I've only seen one 5 1/2 in the wild.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Quite the haul, Don! Congrats! I've only seen one 5 1/2 in the wild.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks Candy. Good to hear from you again. But
it was a 5 1/4 I bought not a 5 1/2 (but I have found two 5 1/2 in the wild).


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


5 1/4. I speed read very poorly! I've never seen one of those!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have a 5 1/4 that came with the Stanley 951 tool chest inherited from my step grandfather. I chest that I am trying to complete to its original tool list. Missing just two screw drivers now. However I also have collected a separate set of Stanley bench which was missing the 5 1/4 and a 1 and 2. Now I only need a Stanley 1 and a 2 and lots of money.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There was a very nice #1 posted on Facebook a couple of days ago that was found at a flea market for $15. So sometimes you just need lots of luck Don.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I may have used up all my rust hunt luck…. but you are right anything can happen.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to an estate sale this morning. Here are a few pics of some of the stuff. Sorry for the fuzzy pics. I'm trying to learn to take pics with my new phone, and it isn't going well.




























Here is an interesting plane. The seller said it was used on it's side in a track for making large gears and such at a mill.










This is what I brought home with me.










Anyone know what this thing is? It's obviously being used as a file handle, but I don't think that's what it's supposed to be. The piece on the right slides back and forth in the slot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats on those (assuming!) Hurwoods, Bob. Love mine!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I had to look up Hurwood. The ones on the right are Stanley Hurwood No. 20's. The ones on the left are Stanley No. 25's. I guess I should have bought more. He had a box with 2 or 3 times that many, all priced at 50 to 75 cents apiece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! I'd have bought all of them… Most bestest, favoritest screwdrivers EVER.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Bob! I'd say that mystery tool is a plumb bob. The slot above the point would enable you to mark a vertical surface with a pencil once it came to rest. The string would have gone through the bit where the file is now and you could wrap the string around that end too once your done behind the two lugs. Just a guess.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a reasonable guess, Andy. However, because the pointy thing at the end is offset, I'd say it probably isn't a plumb bob.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hmmm? Is that a point in the middle of the last pic you posted pointing up?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes, the sliding thing has a broad point on it, sort of like an indicator.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Bob.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Back from my 2nd estate sale of the day. Disston D8 thumbhole in near perfect condition. Old style with 8 inside the D. Price $1.










Stanley 358 miter box. Mostly all there. Missing the stock guides. Price $5. How did I do?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bob, making up for lost time?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spending fire money, Kevin. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I need to send you a few money making projects sometime in the near future, how's the work load?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The saw workload is light right now Kevin, but I'm likely to be gone on fires from here through sometime in September. Go ahead and send if you're not in a big hurry.


----------



## JethroBodean (Aug 18, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Damn Bob, I think I want to move to your neck of the woods. As a kid I lived in Montana, but we were at the other end of the state, at Glasgow AFB and we left when I was 8. Mom always says it was the longest 5 years of her adult life. You sure can't beat those prices, and the Stanley does look in pretty good shape, especially with all of the length stop pieces.


----------



## JethroBodean (Aug 18, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Here is an interesting plane. The seller said it was used on it s side in a track for making large gears and such at a mill.


Bob
I would suggest that is the plane from a Rogers Mitre Plane from the Millers Falls Co. Or at least something very similar.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think you're right Jeff. Minor differences in shape, but overall very similar. I wish I had looked for a name on it. It certainly is a massive beast.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, I noticed there was a similar looking beast on ebay.co.uk at the weekend. The seller posted some interesting information about it too.























































Currently running at £161 + £40 postage with 6 days to go.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Antique-Woodworking-Plane-N-Holman-Sons-Shooter-Mitre-Plane-St-Just-Penzance/192609808310?hash=item2cd8706fb6:g:kpMAAOSwxalbWee4


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, great mitre planer! Even more elaborate than the Stanley #51/#52 rigs!

Here's my one and only snag this past week:



















A Union #43, bought it cuz I don't have one. Any #78 or equivalent is worth collecting if it has a 'horn' both at the top and bottom of the handle. I've got a depth guide for this somewhere.
I passed on a Stanley #607 from the same shop, a nicely kept type 15 but at $175 (CAD) ... well I got a couple already.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Do you want another. I bought one last month for $28 for the same reason as you did. I just acquired a depth stop but alas no screw.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don K,*
Thanks for the offer!
About the only Union planes I'm actively buying are the X-series with the vertical adjusting post. I haven't been able to scare up too many of those lately!

My Union collector's checklist book by Don Wilwol hasn't seen much action lately.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












A never been used Snow & Nealley draw knife










And a nice Westline broad hatchet


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh yea, well i found

Saw nuts :-(


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust hunting today 16 August 2018.











Stanley #7 type 11 bench plane, (tote horn broken). $40
Full box of 29 jobber drill bits 1/16" to 1/2". $18
4" by 3" by 5.5" solid steel block. $2
Miller Falls combination square. $4
Goodel and Pratt miter saw with nice stamp and etch. $10
Mitre box (looks like a MF-L ?). $6

Did I pay too much? LOL.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, it's a Goodell Pratt All Steel and it's mostly complete! I don't see the repeat cut stop bar Most assuredly a You Suck artifact.

What's the saw brand?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The saw is a Goodell and Pratt, here is the stamp.










I saw the saw first hanging on the wall, then I found the miter box under a bench. I was shocked it was only $6 and I did think you would be upset if I didn't pick it up. Whats it value?

There were a lot of old machines, drill press, grinder, lathe too, but I don't have room for them.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


With shipping about a hundred on the 'Bay. Check with PoA, he's more up to date on prices. What does the medallion on the saw say?

Edit: If you left it i would have cursed you with the fleas of a thousand camels!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just "Warranted Superior" :


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'll probably just clean it up and pretend it was made by one of my ancestors. If I decide I don't have room I'll sell it.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found an auction posting for braces and bits. I always watch these if the don't go for much so I bid on these. Well this time I won them. There were 4 braces and in the holder there were 23 auger bits. Two were missing the square shank but most of the rest were in good shape. When I was picking them up there was something that looked like a board that wasn't visible in the pictures. Turns out it was a Stratton Brothers level fully bound in brass. Mahogany I guess. Vials are intact. Not bad for $8.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not bad at all, but I warn you that you can collect an awful lot of bits and braces that way. LOL


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


We'll call this a successful 2 day rust hunt.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These just arrived by post.









All buck Bros.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice set Kevin! (Wait, that doesn't sound right!)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A .50 find today.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rather spiffy Smitty!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A .50 find today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of "space craft" looking


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Flea bay says they have value, so there's that. Headed to the toolchst tote!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Second rust hunting trip in a week (first one was a total bust). I found 5 cast iron (?) wall hooks and a Millers Falls corner brace. 
The wood is kinda rough. Surface rust on the rest. Springs on the jaws are good. Needs a good cleaning. At the price I couldn't let it stay there. 


















Oh, when I got to the cash register, I was told the vender was having a sale. $15 off. Well, if you insist.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped at the local Habitat Restore since I was dropping off several light fixtures, ceiling fans, and other sundry items from our "new to us house" that needs a lot of work. I checked out the "Vintage Tool" cabinet and looked at the overpriced stuff that has been there for about a year now, and then wandered the store looking for a couple of outlet covers so I wouldn't have to go to the orange store. Over on the tool shelves was this:










Just what I need, another #5. It was covered in greasy dirt buildup, which probably has kept it from rusting too bad. From first glance, I could see "Bailey" on the front, it had a large adjusting knob, the horn missing on the cracked tote, and it was corrugated. Intrigued, I popped off the blade and it was an older solid frog. Being that I can't resist the pre type 16 Stanley's, I paid the $12, and it followed me home.

After getting it home, I did a little rubbing with a brass bristle brush, and found a raised ring around the knob, one patent date, and the Sweetheart logo on the blade, so it appears to be a type 14 #5c. The japanning appears to be intact under the grime, but the lever cap has seen better days.




























Not much rust hunting with the move this year, but this was a nice find.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Thanks to a tip from a son-in-law, I went to the 'other' Habitat Re-Store in town to do some shopping. I just never go to this one because it's across town, but I should include it on my rust safaris.

Pictured: Stanley #26 and Edge-Rite #29 for restoration, Stanley #702 bench vise, Disston coping saw, a Sandvik #271 handsaw and other Disston saws, Veritas angle gauge, concrete tools, auger bits for my collection, and other misc chisels and hand tools.

The Sandvik handsaws are becoming my favorite among other brands of handsaws. I buy lesser quality chisels because they protect my better quality chisels from misuse.

I intend to make a few tool chests for the grandkids, loaded with tools, in the hope that someday they will appreciate the joys of woodworking. Though I do despair over the relevance of hand-tool woodworking to future generations. I can't pry them away from their phones these days!

Anyway, this stuff was tallied up to less than a C-note. 
In the mail is a Stanley Liberty #105 plane, and a righteous #37 Jenny plane. Pics to come!

Smitty: Is that the one with a retractable blade? I quit using my non-retractable one due to too much blood loss!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not retractable, the only 'non-' I have. i may learn to hate it. ;-(


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Not retractable, the only 'non-' I have. i may learn to hate it. ;-(
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Mine was a Stanley, otherwise identical to yours. Dunno where mine went, but now I want another!

Watching "coldwarmotors" on You-tube, a man who has a collection of oddball cars from the 50's. He refers to his weird collection as 'A group of rare cars that nobody gives a sh*t about'. That kind of explains my similar fascination with weird tools and handplanes.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















A couple of new acquisitions: A Stanley Liberty #105, and a Stanley #37 Jenny. Both are unusual planes and hard to find.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those are rare finds!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Don!*
They're both from eBay! And now my Liberty Bell family is complete, and got a few extras, but those #105 are hard to find, especially up here on the tundra!! Also, I really like the #37s, with that nice wide blade. Great to have one that's ready to go right out of the box!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, been more than thirty days since anyone posted here, so here goes:



















Okay, in no particular order: An *Irwin* 3/4" brace bit, probably never used.

An* A. Heald* smoother, Milford NH, approx. 1870, with *Butcher Bros.* cutter. My old stomping grounds, nowadays the family still operates a independent lumberyard.

A MINT *Stanley/Yankee* late spiral drill, #131A. I may give up all my other push drills, this one is awesome! 24" when fully extended!!

A Swedish *"E-Steel"* plane, identified as a #2 but looks every bit like a #6 size. I have a few of these and so-called 'Memo' planes with Swedish* Eskiltuna *cutters and they are great to have.

An *A. Monty,* Roxton hollow plane presumed to be a #16, nice and crisp and ready to go.

In Canada, there are "Canadian Woodworker" stores, and in January they will sell your cast-off tools for a commission. They used to send you a check for your sold tools, I think now they give merchandise vouchers that you can redeem for new tools and stuff. Still a good deal.

In the background of the pics is the 3-volume set of '*Patented American Planes*' books, which I posted a review on yesterday.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A very nice bunch.

I'm in a slump!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


C'mon, *DonW*, get out there and show us how it's done!!

Out here on the prairies, I think I have better luck in the winter with flea markets and my usual haunts. Outdoor shows in the summer are hit-and-miss. Must be all the Mennonite farmers with time on their hands??


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I know how Don Feels. I haven't done much with my planes since last fall. However, the other day I pulled one of my old wood box planes off the shelf and tuned it up just to see how it worked. I've never tuned one up before. I usually put my effort into the nice Transitional ones or the all steel ones. I thought, what the heck, I'll give it a try. It's darn hard to tune it in for a fine cut. Eh, it was okay. I think I'll mess with my other ones instead.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Anyone have their No. 34 Catalogue handy? Cast iron head, all nickeled, no number, but it is a SW. 7 1/2" from tip to head. Picked it up for $6. What model is it?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


NVM, it's a No. 17, it's in the Catalogue.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The one that I have is stamped *No. 17* above *7 1/2 IN.* right where that splotch is under the 2 inch mark on yours.





















> NVM, it s a No. 17, it s in the Catalogue.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


 Darn I'm too slow.

BTW I paid $4 .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like them, Don K! It's now in the Not Wall Hung. But my example does not have that second marking. No biggie! Thanks.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















My most recent purchase, a Stanley #34 transitional. The longest plane Stanley ever made. It will go into the queue for stripping and refinishing. I really love these old transitionals.

Never seen a square like yours, Smitty and Don K!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I like them, Don K! It s now in the Not Wall Hung. But my example does not have that second marking. No biggie! Thanks.
> 
> - SmittyCabinetshop


Mine does not have have a smooth edge near the 7 1/2 mark.

What does in the Not Wall Hung mean?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not Wall Hung.

PK, that No. 34 is incredible! Congrats!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Not Wall Hung.
> 
> PK, that No. 34 is incredible! Congrats!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks, Smitty!
That's one fine chest you got there, too! Easy, there! Mine will fit a size #34!!

Do you find yourself second-guessing any portion of the design of your cabinet?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ahh. How soon we forget.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Love the cabinet, no second guessing yet!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily a "find," but a new-to-me tool!










Hopefully it's useful enough to find a home in the tole tote, inside the tool chest.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think a blog post on that thing would be cool Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just may do that, good suggestion. A search of LJs says no one's posted on it specifically before; only one mention of the Garrett Wade reproduction.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice. Finding one with all the parts is difficult.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ask and you shall receive.

Pretty excited about it, Wayne!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















First photo: Some fours and fives in queue for refreshing.
2nd: Some Trannies and Liberty planes. #31 to #34 sized 
3rd: Block planes, Euro planes and misc.
4th: Misc. go-to planes
5th: Misc Trannies awaiting refurbishing.
6th: Triage area, planes awaiting repair or missing parts, and spare parts too.
One more shot, #6, #7, and #8s, 45 of them, LJ won't let me post the photo, over 5 meg, grrr


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously envious Poopiekat! And I thought I had a healthy collection.


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My latest find. A Stanley #3, Type 19. Ya, I know it's not old or very collectible and I already have 3 of them, but I love them. When I find them, I feel like I'm saving history when I buy one. I just sharpened the Iron and it cut's like a knife.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey artsy!
I could dig back into my archives and find photos of when my collection looked just like yours does. It's a slippery slope! I have a type #19 number 3 and it was my go-to plane for a long time, until somebody 'borrowed' it. So I went with an early Union #3, ugly as all get-out, but a great user.

Don't worry, nice collection you got there!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Poopiekat


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have to tell you guys a cute little story. My 20 y/o Grandson came over last night and I took him out in my shop to show him around. He was amazed at all the different tools I had. I had to show him how each plane worked. After showing him those things, I showed him the new stuff like planner, Jointer, Table saw, etc. He was even more amazed. He had never seen that stuff before he saw mine. And I always thought he knew what those things were. What ever happened to the old fashioned Shop class in schools?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Artsy -

You posted a while back on the weather report thread on a Marketplace find of old tools; here's a crop of the picture you shared:










What is that thing in the center-right of the pic? Any idea, or update to share?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a mini miter sled to me Smitty. In other word, saw at 45 degrees, put the sled over the miter and adjust the movable fence to secure the sled to the frame, then plane or pare it to exactly 45 degrees.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking too, Andy. Never seen a mini version before, seems very practical to my eyes. Would love to get more pictures!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, that's exactly what it is, a portable miter sled of sorts. As I am not an expert, I can only make these assumptions on this tool but, what else could it be. It is adjustable to the size of the lumber you are cutting a 45° angle on. On one end of the tool, it is just plane wood, I am assuming to cut the angle with a saw. But, the other end has a brass plate also assuming to protect the wood from plane or chisel damage. The jaws open up to accept a 2" piece of wood. I took some pictures for you guys to look at.





































Thank you for asking.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















From an Antiques show today: A *Stanley #7* with 3 patent dates and the obligatory smashed tote, and a *Union #22 *transitional with a genuine Siegley SsS cutter. I'm sure I have a suitable Union cutter for this one somewhere.

Also, but not pictured, *a Stanley #45* Instruction booklet, or should I say a darn nice reprint of one. I'd never seen one before. Good to have. Hope you like!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find on both the #7 and the trans.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Went to an estate sale this week and found a couple of goodies.










Some round files, a #1 "Improved" saw set, and a Drawknife, can't make out the makers name, but it says "Best Cast Steel", so it has to be good.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...







































Over the past couple of weeks, this is what turned up: A Swedish 'Esteel' #2, same size as a Stanley #7 and built like a battleship.

A Lufkin #7 inner and outer radius gauge set, in a funky pigskin sheath.

A Stanley #40 (hard to find in Canada for some reason), and a Stanley #8C, type 9 or 10, two patent dates, in better than average condition.

I hope the pickins' will be better come summertime.


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Look what I picked up at an estate sale the other day. Interestingly, I found the drill apparatus first without the breast plate, then later scouted around for and found the breast plate for the drill. It's a Stanley 741 2 speed hand drill. Don't know what year it is but, who cares. It's neat and works too. I had to clean it up a little, took the chuck apart because it wouldn't open, oiled it up and it's ready to go.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Artsy: * is that a 2-jaw or 3-jaw model, I mean does it do round shank drills or tapered square tang drill bits? I've got a half dozen of the two jaw models, but I don't think I have a #741 like your fine example. Nice find!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Poopiekat, It's a three jaw chuck. It takes the regular drill bits. If your interested, let me know.

Don


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, that's a neck of a find. I've looked high and low and only came up with two jaw chucks on several I've had. I'm down to two users and would love to find a three jaw chuck. My go to place was Hershberger's in Middlefield OH, they used to be cheap the someone apparently got connected to the internet and nearly everything quadrupled in price overnight. I found a nice slick for $25 but didn't pull the trigger and regretted it. Went back 2 weeks later and it was $115.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I'll pass for now, but I've discovered that there is some interchangeability among chucks if they have that 1/2" X 20 thread, looks like you could swap your favorite chuck into your favorite drill or brace, if you are lucky. Maybe you and bigblockyeti can do some horse tradin'?


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


BB Yeti, I didn't know you were on here? And a collector too, That's just crazy.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm a collector of many things I find interesting, kids keep me from getting into anything expensive but I love deal hunting as much as the next person.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today was a pretty good hunting day for this vintage tool desert I live in.

A pair of Disston D-8's at $5 each.









A Stanley chisel and a coupe of clamps. The chisel was a throw in for free.









Four screwdrivers, including two Stanleys, a Yankee, and a Sargent for 50 cents each. The rule was a quarter.









22 files and a few handles. I picked through the boxes and selected only files that are new or near new. All are name brand. There are flat files, half-rounds, knife files, one tiny round, and a couple of half round rasps. The largest file is a Disston and the two orange handles are Disstons. All were 50 cents each.









And what may be the prize of the day, a Millers Falls No. 97 breast drill. Once it is cleaned up a little, I think it will be in near new condition. I gave $20 for this one.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great score, Bob!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the Millers Falls No. 97 breast drill … a lot.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Keeping the Millers Falls thread going, I saw this one in the pictures for the sale and got there as they opened, hoping that I would be early enough. I was. And I was rewarded with a Millers Falls #8.










It was in overall good shape with some light surface rust that should clean up nicely.










I had to rub the blade once I got it home to confirm that it is a Millers Falls blade, which it was, and had the patented lever cap as well.



















This will go into the backlog of planes and other old tools that need to be cleaned and sharpened, just moved, and the shop is a little lower priority than the other tasks around the house.
And, Yes that is a Boston Album that was found at the same yard sale.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Finally I found a "Lion Trimmer" for making precise 45-degree miter joints. This tool slices a thin shaving off from an existing 45-degree cut, and with both sides trimmed with this unit you'll end up with a perfect joint. I had always thought this tool was produced by the 'Pootatuck Foundry' in either upstate rural Vermont or NH, but all the literature points to Sheldon, CT. I will forge a new lever handle, this one arrived without that one piece, but I know I have a lever somewhere that I can adapt to the sliding dovetail.

Sorry, no interesting vinyl on my shopping trip, but I once scored a 'David Bowie Narrates Peter and the Wolf' on green translucent vinyl at a Mennonite Thrift store.

Below the Lion is a cool toolbox, gleaned from a local Mennonite thrift store. It's got everything going for it, right till and everything.
Hope you like!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Watch your fingers!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good advice, Don!

I just couldn't wait for the* SawStop *version to come out, so I went ahead and bought this one.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jealous of the miter trimmer, pk. I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My first plane I bought just to put on a shelf and look at. Can't explain why but I really like the custom handles someone put on this many years ago.









No casting marks but it looks like a No 52









Definitely not collector quality but I really like how crisp and clear the owner marks are on the blade.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Jealous of the miter trimmer, pk. I ve been thinking about getting one.
> 
> - JayT


I was surprised when I saw a comparable model listed in the new Lee Valley catalog, along with some cool accessories. You need not go without one, JayT!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Sansoo22:*

Looks like somebody got tired of skinned knuckles. Actually, a pretty cool user upgrade!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Sansoo22:*
> 
> Looks like somebody got tired of skinned knuckles. Actually, a pretty cool user upgrade!
> 
> - poopiekat


It actually fits the hands really well. I kind of want to use it now. Might pick up a different iron and see how it performs on the dart board cabinet I have planned that has a large arch in it


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Jealous of the miter trimmer, pk. I ve been thinking about getting one.
> 
> - JayT
> 
> ...


Yep, Grizzly has the same one, as does Highland Woodworking, Amazon and a couple other places. There are also several vintage ones on ebay, including one on a very cool stand. Finding one to purchase is not the problem, deciding if I need it enough to try and make space in my tiny, overstuffed shop is. What I really need to do is a complete shop purge and be ruthless about what comes back in and what goes bye-bye.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Actually found some rust in my neighborhood this morning.










The jack is a type 8 corrugated. No idea on the chain drill. The ruler is a 3' four fold SW 66 1/4. The squares need a lot of cleaning, the nipper is in good shape.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So you decided against the move back now?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You could say that. Turns out the square is a Darling, Brown & Sharpe circa 1880-90.
The chain drill is a GP.

Edit: I've been ordered by the Queen Bee to inform the collective that she told me about the garage sale!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Edit: I ve been ordered by the Queen Bee to inform the collective that she told me about the garage sale!
> 
> - theoldfart


It's only fair. Give credit where credit is due! Mudflap will tell you to beware, she'll be taking over the shop! LOL


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


She has her own tool box but does remind me occasionally that I have 90% of the two car garage! I figure i'm safe as long as the honey-do list continues to get shorter. We're at a point where more are being completed than added.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...






























From a country show today: A nice solid Stanley 5 1/2 plane, three patent numbers. Looks like cracks in the tote, but it's just tape residue from the price tag. An unusual 'Martin's' scraper, looks like it uses a cutter from a #62 spoke shave or comparable. A nice #80 scraper, with 100% japanning, and a handwheel maybe from an overhead milling machine, not marked.

All for a Canadian C-note, or approx $74USD.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> She has her own tool box but does remind me occasionally that I have 90% of the two car garage! I figure i'm safe as long as the honey-do list continues to get shorter. We're at a point where more are being completed than added.
> 
> - theoldfart


 How did you get 90% I only got 60%, (but of a 3.5 car garage, so I still win, ha ha).


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I lived in the cellar for close to forty years between our last two houses. Sue and I agreed that this time I could be above ground.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin. I was kicked out of the cellar long 25 years ago. It apparently it put too much dust into the house.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The last day of May was a good day for hunting. I saw these pictured in the ad for the garage sale, and I stopped by a couple of hours after they opened thinking that there may be a stray chisel to find, but these beauties had been passed over by everyone so far, so I just had to liberate them from the sale 










A Sweetheart Stanley #5c type 15 with a broken tote, a Winchester 3005 corrugated, a Stanley 190, and an unbranded set of dividers.
The early bird missed these worms.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great score, CO_Goose!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks poopiekat!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Definitely a nice score.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not actually my find but it's mine. Got a text from my mom yesterday as she was out with a couple ladies from her church hitting the garage sales. Her text: "Got this for you. Hope I didn't pay too much. They wanted 25 but i got it for 15. Have a good day"










She lives 45 min away so i wasn't able to see it since I was up in St Joe at the Stetson outlet and then on to an antique mall doing my own rust hunting. I struck out completely and she accidentally finds a Stanley Bedrock. Mom's are the best.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A $15 bedrock! That's a steal!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I bought a milk crate for twenty five dollars! There are some brace bits










And a few other things










A full set of Craftsman brace bits, three roughed up block planes(for parts), a zigzag with the brass extension, a type 8/9 jack, a brace bit extension, and a Yankee 12" brace. The brace was frozen, took twenty mins too free it up and works just fine. the jack has a bit of rust but plenty of life left on the cutter.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No milk?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hey, I got the crate!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Hey, I got the crate!
> 
> - theoldfart


Sounds like a real good deal.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Genuine brown plastic.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


While on vacation, I purchased this blacksmith's post drill at a antique shop. I believe it to be an Ontario Blower and Forge example, Model "0" but it is unsigned so I'll have to do a bit more research. It needs a new vertical mast, this one was crudely shortened. 


















This new (to me) drill came home all tight and totally inoperative, but with an application of the secret penetrating oil that some fellow Lumberjocks spoke of, it easily began to turn. It's now fully functional, and awaiting some resurfacing. This one was bought as a counterpart to a barn post drill I purchased last year, believed to be a "Buffalo Forge example which I also want to get into first class operating condition. It's missing the escape/advancement mechanism on the quill, but I have iron scraps that I could fabricate if a real one never shows up.









Though commonly called 'Blacksmith's drills', or post drills, I'm sure these were typically used in woodshops everywhere.

hope you like!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find Poopiekat!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Let's get a post and do some drilling! Those things are pretty cool.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The trick is finding bits for them. It's taken me a few years to accumulate a good set. Still working on a set of 1/2" shank Forstners.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*TOF*: While it's true that post drills accept only 1/2" shanks, remember that you can always find a 1/2" shank adapter, which is sold for using 1/2" corob shaper bits in a router. Then you can screw on a 1/2" chuck and run virtually any size bit in the world! Or if you have the right die, just thread a hunk of mild steel rod, and there ya go!!
I got a few miscellaneous 1/2" shank bits and had no idea what to do with them… until the first unit came home with me.

I'm going to find some big steel rod and set mine up to bore anything up to about three feet in in height under the chuck.. And yes, *DonW,* I'm trying to scout an eight-foot 4" X 8" for a dummy column. I'll fasten it right to the basement concrete wall.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thank you PK.

I have a Canedy Otto bolted to my garage wall.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Once I get one of my post drills mounted to the wall, this is what I've planned: using a 1/2" shaper adapter, I will put a drill chuck on it.

These shaper adapters are sold for using 1/2" bore cutters on a reduced-speed router. They have 1/2" X 20 threads, so a drill chuck can be installed on the end of it if it has suitable threads.

This way, any drill bit with 1/2" shank or less can be used on the barn drill, as well as any drill accessory.

This is the easy way to get around the plain bore/ set screw shank that these drill presses typically have.










Here's an item available from Grizzly pictured below:


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*While making the rounds of various rural small-town antique shops, here's what I came up with today:
*









An early Union #8 in typical condition, but an easy restore if I decide.
A postwar Stanley #7, needing about the same amount of TLC.



















A 'Mowbray Saw' by Taylor Bros, Cast Steel and Warranted. Cool logo, but I've never heard of this early saw and will hit the books later this evening. Photographing the etch was difficult!

Three pretty cool items for $70 CDN. Hope you like!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


All, please take a look at this post when you've got a minute: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305771


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Poopiekat. The following info is from Graces Guide:

Taylor Brothers, of Burnt Tree Lane, Sheffield (1847)

of Adelaide Works, Sheffield (1851 onward)

Joseph Taylor and John Taylor

1832 Business established

1855 Exhibited edge tools at the 1855 Paris Exhibition

1872 Joseph Taylor the elder left the partnership with Joseph Taylor the younger, carrying on business as Saw and Steel Manufacturers, under the firm of Taylor Brothers, of Sheffield1

1914 Steel manufacturers. Speciality: saws. [2]

1938 Taylor Brothers (Saws) Ltd, of Adelaide Works

The 1903 O.S. map3 shows 'Adelaide Works (Steel)' on the northern bank of the River Don, with the entrance on *Mowbray* Street. This was one of a number of factories grouped along the river, facing what is now Kelham Island Museum.

Mowbray Street, Sheffield still exists today and is now an engineering company. They still use the name 'Adelaide Works'.

Image courtesy of Google Maps:


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brit!
I have quite a few Marples tools that I'd like to research further, and it looks like Roger's site would be a good one to subscribe to.

I'm not familiar with 'Grace's Guide' but I'd like to find this as another resource for my investigations. I'll use the info that you generously posted to nail down the date of manufacture. I'm hoping to someday find a few brass-backed saws, if for no other reason than to upgrade my cache of tools. Interesting, fine period saws are so hard to come by in my area, so I was glad to find this Mowbray saw, and your research emhances the joy of ownership. Thanks again, Andy!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I hit the yard sale circuit today, and found a few gems, well in my point of view:
first of all, a croze, (well I'm not sure) with two cutters, about 14 inches overall. Any idea, guys and gals?


























Then, an iron Stanley #36 level, patented 1894









A Stanley #31 and a Siegley #29, ready for restoration: 

















And, not pictured, but a Larkin sheet music cabinet, and a diorama table which I'll re-hab and use to display Dad's veteran flag and other bits of Navy memorabilia.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have waiting for me at my mothers a Larkin glass cabinet. Apparently when you bought enough soap from Larkin you would get a piece of furniture. Not a bad deal. I am actually sitting at a Larkin Chautauqua Desk typing this.

According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LarkinCompany
One of the most popular giveaways was the Chatauqua Desk. For a $10 order of soap, the customer would receive the soap and the desk, a $10 premium.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK - Yes it is a croze, used to create the groove at the end of a cask or barrel to receive the edge of the head


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don K.:* Thanks for picking up on my "Larkin" reference! Back in the 70's and 80's, finding Larkin furniture was like the Holy Grail, whatever you bought could be easily turned over at the antiques shows in the area. I still have an awesome glass door bookcase and a terrific chest of drawers and a few other things. NOBODY knows about Larkin furniture, or even cares about it anymore. Even the great stories about the Larkin Soap box-tops, the famous catalogs, (I've got a bunch on DVD) it's just totally off the radar now for even baby boomers, who typically aren't in the collectible furniture market. Really sad, that golden oak fumed finish was so easy to restore, but I was on the tail-end of that run, when prices began to drop to almost firewood. It crushes me to see Larkin stuff turn up at the antique shows; the starry-eyed dealers thinking they will make a week's pay on a single item or two. Continue to enjoy your desk, as I do my various pieces!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy!! Though I don't think I've ever seen one quite like this, it does seem to perform the task that you mentioned.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Don K.:* Thanks for picking up on my "Larkin" reference! Back in the 70 s and 80 s, finding Larkin furniture was like the Holy Grail, whatever you bought could be easily turned over at the antiques shows in the area. I still have an awesome glass door bookcase and a terrific chest of drawers and a few other things. NOBODY knows about Larkin furniture, or even cares about it anymore. Even the great stories about the Larkin Soap box-tops, the famous catalogs, (I ve got a bunch on DVD) it s just totally off the radar now for even baby boomers, who typically aren t in the collectible furniture market. Really sad, that golden oak fumed finish was so easy to restore, but I was on the tail-end of that run, when prices began to drop to almost firewood. It crushes me to see Larkin stuff turn up at the antique shows; the starry-eyed dealers thinking they will make a week s pay on a single item or two. Continue to enjoy your desk, as I do my various pieces!
> 
> - poopiekat


Thanks *PK*. I may bug you some day about its restoration although it is not in bad shape.

I grew up in my grandmothers after my parents divorced when I was 3, my mother remarried when I was 11 to give me a better chance at an education and life. Hence from 3 to 11 (1958 t0 1966) I was surrounded with antiques. The Larkin glass cabinet I mentioned earlier is indeed actually a Larkin bookshelf with a single large glass front door. It might be the same as yours although Larking made fancier ones. The one that awaits me is rectangular and contains old glassware.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hi again, *DonK*!
When I was 18, I'd go to auctions in a beat up '68 Fury ragtop, rear seat removed and top down for hauling. I learned the trade from old-timers, who believed the 'depression oak' craze would only grow larger in years to come.
I liked restoring pieces, and fabricating missing parts. You could buy a 5 drawer dresser, with one drawer missing, for $3 to $5 back then, and have it ready in time for the next Sunday antique show!
I think I actually have an original box of Larkin soap powder in my storage. I've got a few DVDs put together by somebody who digitized Larkin catalogs, they are fascinating and read like those repro 'Sears' 1901 catalogs. As you mentioned, Larkin designs used components that could be used on many different configurations. Fascinating stuff!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stopped at a couple of sales on Saturday and they were picked over pretty good. 
Found this in the pile of stuff.



















The previous owner sawed off the end of the #12 and used it in an electric drill, and overheated it. I have a bunch of mis-matched auger bits, but no #12 to replace it with, guess I need to keep hunting…

This appeared to me to be pretty modern, with the metal clips to hold the bits, and the fractional sizes under the bits. Does anyone have an idea of the age of this?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Co-Goose: PM me!*










I assume this is a 3/4" bit you're talking about.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Anybody know what this tool is? There is a sharp spur on the end that reminds me of a marking gauge. The pin near the handle is removable. It is exactly 1-3/8" between the spur and the pin. My guess is some sort of leather working tool, but I really don't know.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You got me beat with that one Bob. I would tend to agree that it is a leather working tool, but I can't imagine what it would be use for.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Summerfi:* I have no clue either, but on Amazon I see a 183 piece kit for leatherworking.

https://www.amazon.ca/183Pcs-Leather-Leathercraft-Working-Saddle/dp/B07P8L1HKC/ref=asc_df_B07P8L1HKC/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=335055417995&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14599391073634548983&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001188&hvtargid=pla-665813196376&psc=1

They just gave a basic enumeration of the kit, but I think they're calling this a 'swivel knife' for saddlemaking. One piece of the set does look familiar, but this is just a guess. Handle looks about the same. Good luck to you!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, the "Swivel Knife" is just to the left of the 4 spools of thread, it is shown in use in the 6th picture down.

I have no idea what it is either.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. 'Search Google Images' was not helpful either.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> *Co-Goose: PM me!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks PK!

Now it is a complete set, WITH all the tangs attached!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those look like they're in fantastic user shape Goose. Nice find and awesome of you, PK to help fill out the set.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim, That's what I plan on doing, using them. I already have used one to deepen the hole for a deadbolt, it's nice to have the control, instead of a bit spinning wildly whenever you pull the trigger.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Tim* for the kind words. I'm drowning in bits, could probably make some complete sets by 16ths. I have gotten fussy, I'll only buy them if they're rust free now. There's enough on the planet to last another hundred years.
*Goose:* Looks like a natural born set now!! Enjoy! Glad to help.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have no luck finding them in that good of shape. I sort through ruined ones to find half decent ones. I have two half decent sets that I can tune up to work ok, but not great.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've read stories from more experienced users who say that there are distinctively different pitches to brace bit lead screws. Something about how the finer the pitch indicates that they are made for hardwoods, and vice-versa.

By the naked eye I can hardly tell the difference, and if I use one bit for either hard or softwood, the bit will easily pull itself through, regardless. More noticeable in performance (to me) is whether the tip is worn, rather than how aggressive the pitch is, in my opinion.

Any idea? Should I identify and segregate coarse-pitch bits from fine-pitch ones?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*PK* - I think it only really makes a difference in really hard woods or really soft woods. Boring into really hard woods with a coarse threaded snail will sap your energy fast. Boring into really soft woods with a fine threaded snail, might be impossible because the wood being threaded is not substantial enough to pull the auger and instead just crumbles away resulting in the thread not being able to pull the auger and do it's job properly.

Here are other considerations which could influence which type to use:

*The number of holes you have to bore.* If you pick a coase thread in a hardwood, you need more muscle power to complete each revolution of the brace and you'll quickly tire whereas a finer thread might take a little longer, but you'll be able to move onto the next hole without requiring medical attention. ). The coarser the thread on the snail, the bigger the chips you are removing and the more difficult it will be to turn the brace.

*The position you are in when you are boring the hole.* If the wood you are boring is below waist height and you are drilling vertically, you can get more Umph behind each rotation but, if the hole you are boring is horizontal and above head height, you will tire very quickly using an auger with a coarse thread.

*Is the finish inside the hole important.* Generally speaking, the finer the thread, the finer the internal finish.

Of course the above assumes that your augers are sharp and the threads are in good condition and that you are using an appropriately sized brace for the hole you are drilling.

You can clean the threads with a three-squared needle file or an old 6" double extra-slim saw file. Then you can polish the thread by drilling a 1/8" hole about 1/4" deep and filling the hole with some jeweller's rouge, buffing compound or valve grinding paste. Use a cocktail stick to really pack the stuff into the hole. Then just work the thread in and out of the hole about 50 times.

To answer your question though, I think you should segregate your bits according to the pitch of the threads.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I picked up a couple of nice Tongue and Groove planes by Alexander Mathieson & Son, Glasgow. Size is 5/8". Not much to do to them really except sharpen the irons.





































Also got an assortment of riffler files because you never know when you might need one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Also got an assortment of riffler files because you never know when you might need one.
> 
> - Brit


that made me chuckle a little.

finding a named set of t&g is nice. i don' understand how so man sets get separated.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Brit* 
(1) very good discussion on auger bits and brace.
(2) I am very jealous of the matched pair of tongue and groove planes. I have several of each but no good matches yet.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks*, Brit! * I have a segmented drawer that keeps my bits separated by size. I'm usually taking the lazy way out by rummaging the till until I find one that feels right. Though I am quite aware that sharpness is the determining factor, I just never seem to sit down, get the files out, and create some sharp edges.


> *PK* - I think it only really makes a difference in really hard woods or really soft woods. Boring into really hard woods with a coarse threaded snail will sap your energy fast. Boring into really soft woods with a fine threaded snail, might be impossible because the wood being threaded is not substantial enough to pull the auger and instead just crumbles away resulting in the thread not being able to pull the auger and do it s job properly.
> 
> Here are other considerations which could influence which type to use:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm the same PK. I tend to wait until I need to use a particular bit, then sharpen it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just won a lovely user-made chamfer plane. Mr Fox did an excellent job in my opinion. Can't wait to try it out.

Seller's pics:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That looks like a good one Andy


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, I have a similar chamfer plane. Looking forward to your opinion on it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks to be a very thoughtful and skillful build there, Andy. Congrats!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I am on a roll. Just scored a set of side bead planes by J.Buck 4/8 3/8 5/16 2/8 3/16 1/8. Love me a side bead.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The boxing looks to be in good shape, should be good for a lifetime…., or two.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


you are on a roll for sure Andy.


----------



## JethroBodean (Aug 18, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Mr Summerfield - Maybe I'm just full of it, but that instantly looked to me like a hacksaw handle . Possibly with the 'hook' broken off a bit (I can't tell) Here are some shots of what I believe is very similar:


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That occurred to me also Jethro, but I dismissed it because the little stud/pin looked too big, but I think you are right. Finally I can sleep at night again. I am much obliged. LOL.

Now that mystery is solved, allow me to present the learned crowd with another mystery tool. What was this implement used for? For a moment I thought it might be a tool for castrating bulls, but then I came over all funny and had to sit down. You'd need big balls yourself to approach a bull with that in your hand. I jest of course, but anyone got any ideas?

Seller's pics:


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I believe you are right. Thank you. I feel a little silly for not recognizing it myself. What threw me off is it looks like someone sharpened a point on the hook like you would find on a marking gauge.

Andy, I have no clue what the tool you posted is, but it looks like a fine one, whatever it is.

Here is another mystery tool. I believe it is a puller of some sort, but for what? Any ideas?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, the last pic made it all clear to me. It's a ruler . . . . and you're using the wrong side.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


LOL Jay. That made me chuckle.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Brit, you may not be far off with the castration thing. As a young lad growing up on the farm I watched my dad perform an operation I thought would be extraordinarily painful, but apparently not so much. That tool is remarkably similar to one used to stretch basically a rubber O ring enough to get it over the ball sack where it contracted enough to cut off blood circulation. The dead tissue eventually fell off leaving a steer where a bull had been. But this looks too fancy for that.

DanK


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Light bulb remover, Brit?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It could be Tim. you wouldn't have to wait for the bulb to cool down before removing it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I ordered the 1/2" shaper adapter from Grizzly. I'll post a few pics after In get it installed. Thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, this the chamfer plane I picked up a few moths ago, no makers mark, two owners marks.










Sheffield cutter but I can't make out the manufacturer


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah Kev. That is very similar to mine. I haven't had a chance to sharpen the iron and try mine yet, but I hope to soon.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Still need to sharpen mine as well.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Maybe they aren't user made chamfer planes then Kev, but mine doesn't have a manufacturers mark anywhere, just an owner's stamp.

I did a bit of inverstigation and I've found two others like yours. One was for sale (now sold) on vintagetools.com and the other is for sale on ebay.co.uk at the moment. The ebay one shows the maker's stamp to be E. Preston and Sons.

vintagetools.com










ebay.co.uk




























I suspect (like many other tools of the period) they were made by a firm that specialised in wooden planes and then sold under license by firms like E. Preston and Sons. The one that vintagetools.com had for sale does not have the E. Preston and Sons trade mark, just the owner's name stamp like mine. Then again, maybe E. Preston and Sons made them and licensed the design to others.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, I suspected a common maker.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, I ordered the 1/2" shaper adapter from Grizzly. I ll post a few pics after In get it installed. Thanks for the heads up on it.
> 
> - theoldfart


You've probably already got a drill chuck with 1/2-20 threads that you can use.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, adapter has arrived. I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two new arrivals. A tiny double side bead and a pair of DR Barton 1" match planes.



















A sharpening session is in my near future


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok PK, here you go. Your advice on the adapter is spot on. Got a Grizley like you suggested. Worked like a charm. Snug fit n the chuck, and a 1/2×20 chuck threaded on no problem. Thanks.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


glad to hear it, *Kevin!*

Opens up a hole new world, doesn't it? Wonder if the old blacksmiths and farmers had to buy complete sets of bits to fit. Ty for letting me know.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I managed to round up quite a few bits with a 1/2" shank.



















I have a reprint of an old R Jennings catalogue and they had a lot of different machine bits.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


After multiple strikeouts all summer long, I finally got a score. Highlights are the Stanley 71 (with the edge guide but without the shoe) since I've never found one in the wild and needed it, and the three Stanley 750's for $1 each. I really didn't need the Stanley No 4 or the Keen Kutter 3 but I couldn't pass them up for $15.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty nice haul. I've had about the same luck this summer and it doesn't look like I'll hit the big one this year.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Tim:* Those contour gauges, are they made by Lufkin? I just picked up two sets very similar to yours, not sure if I'll ever use them, but damn if they don't look cool in my joiner's toolbox! Great score.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Are those Red Tangs Simonds?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice score.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Indeed the gauges are Lufkin, good eye. I thought they were called radius gauges, is that something different?

Yep, the red tang files are Simonds. The three in the box are NOS 5" XX-slim and none of the others showed any signs of use either.

If anybody has an extra foot and depth rod for the 71 I'd be interested.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yep, durn it Tim, radius gauges. My set is #77-C, and I also have the Telescoping Gauges, #79-M both of these sets came to me from opposite ends of the country in the same week. Wondering if that hide is pigskin?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim,


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The case for mine is definitely some kind of imitation. I can see a fabric weave underneath where the top layer is wearing. I wonder if mine are later, they have a patent number 1,825,98. I also have some telescoping gauges like that, but I think they're another brand. I've never needed to measure an inside radius with them but I'm sure glad I have them in case I do.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tim - That looks like it might be a nice travisher you picked up too. Is the iron in good condition?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, I wish it was a travisher, but it's a curved scraper.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ah I see it now Tim.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kev - I sharpened my chamfer plane today and it works really well. It is difficult to get a good chamfer at the beginning of the cut because there is not much sole to line up on ahead of the iron, but I think the way I would use it is to hog off most of the wood and then take a couple of fine shavings with a block plane registered on the chamfer.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I was going to sharpen the cutter this weekend BUT, I trashed one of my chisels working on the railroad car. there was a steel strap embeded behind and out of site. Two big gouges, had to start the bevel all over again. My fingers are sore. I need an adult beverage!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a bummer Kev. I hate it when that happens. Forgot to say that the iron in mine was a nominal 20 degree bevel when I got it, so I stuck with that and then just freehanded a little micro-bevel.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I'll check the bevel on mine later today and report back. Is the yard work done?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The walls started going up on Thursday and they should be done by Wednesday or Thursday next week. That's just the blockwork though, not the K-Rend. That will come a bit later. First fix plumbing and electrics have to be done first.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


K-Rend?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


https://www.k-rend.co.uk/products/silicone-scraped-texture


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok, looks like a long lasting finish. Trowel it on or some sort of spray?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The one we are having will be trowelled on in two coats, each 10mm thick.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Slim pickin's at a rural antiques show this weekend:


















Just one Stanley Four-Square plane, size 5 1/4. This one still has remnants of the FourSquare decal on the tote, and the correct lever cap. approx 11 1/2" long. They're still out there, folks!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my next project. Norris A5 smoother. Hopefully I'll find time to restore it over Christmas. It needs quite a bit of love.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a beauty


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, the wood looks good. Is the infill tight with the frame?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I hope to find one someday.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don W* - Thanks. It has been a long time coming.

*Kev* - I haven't got it yet, so all I can say in response to your question is that the seller didn't say that it wasn't. There is a clean crack in the handle which will need addressing, but apart from that it looks very original to my eyes. You can even still see some of the lacquer on the gunmetal lever cap. I think the main challenge is going to be the wood. This is a post war model and at that point they had stopped using rosewood and were using ebonized beech. Whilst I'm sure it looked nice when new, the ebonized coating wears away with use exposing the beech underneath. I'm hoping to be able to gently remove what little of the ebonizing remains without removing the lovely patina that the beech has developed. I will then build up multiple coats of peacock oil to enhance the patina and give the grain more depth, finishing with a couple of coats of Alfie shine. This will be old school finishing.

*Don K* - Keep looking. I have bid on so many of these over the years without success. Most have already been restored by someone else and go for around £280 over here. I paid £131 for this one in unrestored condition. It hasn't been abused, but it has been neglected. I will just take my time restoring it to the best of my ability and hopefully I will end up with a nice user. I'm not going to try and make it look like new, just restore it enough to protect it for future generations.

Some more of the seller's pics:


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's going to be a fun project, Andy. With your skills, that is going to turn out great. Can't wait to see the final result.

Like Don, I'd love to find one someday. They just aren't as common on this side of the pond. Gonna have to find time to just stalk ebay.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


They are not common and also too expensive over here. I just may have to come and visit you Andy. Actually I think it maybe easier and even cheaper to just make one, for example from one of st.jamesbay kits.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Those kits look like fun Don. You'll have to blog that if you decide to build one.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


235 more days Andy … just 235 more days.

Just got notice of a house showing. I will have to leave work early to tidy up.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, are you still in the same house you wanted out of two years ago?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sort of. We still have the same house in Houghton, Mi. Which has a separate apartment that is over a two car garage, that I am currently am living it. And we split the property so that we could lower the price on the house and generate more interest. But meanwhile my wife is living in our retirement house down in Holland mi, while I finish up my last year of work…. 235 more days. Thus you still have a chance to buy it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh, I moved south last July and have zero interest in moving back north. I need a bigger shop (using a portion of our 3 car garage) as we bought instead of building after a jacka$$ so called contractor destroyed a couple hundred trees when he decided he had the job after I shook his hand and thanked him for his time. We got double the house we had, a slightly larger lot and 40% of the shop/garage space I had so the biggest shed the HOA will approve is needed ASAP.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No Sears, Roebuck collection is complete without one of these!




























Original sticker price: $2.98


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


" Pipe not included". Rip off man



Don't forget to wax the box too!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Box waxing? Pls don't tell me that's a thing.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Naw, just made it up. Would you you settle for buff daddy ?

BTW, just sprang for a set of rule joint planes from der Leachmeister. Gotta wait a couple of weeks, apparently he's out rust hunting.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rule joint planes? Must learn more.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rule joint for drop-leaf tables.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What he ^ said.

Circa 1820 or so, removable fence. I've been looking for a while, I'll put up pics when I get them.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Naw, just made it up. Would you you settle for buff daddy ?
> 
> BTW, just sprang for a set of rule joint planes from der Leachmeister. Gotta wait a couple of weeks, apparently he's out rust hunting.
> 
> - theoldfart


I've been looking for them, also called table joint planes. I have one like this one.








but as you can see it does not have a "fence" and I find it difficult to use. I think you rebate the rule first, but even so it is not easy. If the bottom edge were to extend below the plane to form a "fence" as is shown here








I think it would be much easier.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


ahhhhh…..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I assumed the unfenced variety would be tricky to use.

pic from Patrick Leach


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Three items that recently came into my posession: An Eclipse multi-tool with lots of useless knives, saws, and files. Oddly enough, it came from a retired machinist who had a well-equipped workshop full of Bridgeports and South Bend equipment. He thought this was the handiest thing he ever had.

Then, a ridiculous benchtop vise, worked by slamming the wedge into the work. Made of pot-metal, designed to WOW the TV audience as some sort of promotional give-away when you bought the advertised item. does anyone remember the commercial? Circa 1960 I'd guess. Obviously never used.

Last but not least, a Gent's backsaw, about 6 inches, "Cast Steel - London" stamped on the spine, and user name 'Pratt' punched in the handle.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I have an early version of that vise, works quite well for edge planing actually.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sweet looking saw, PK! The handle looks to need only a good cleaning.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I do love that saw…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys and gals!

I've tried the saw on a test run, it's just all wrong for me. Now, if someone had a full-size lathe tool or 2 with replaceable carbide bits..and a Paypal account, talk to me!! It's the only item(s) I'm currently looking for these days.

TOF: I made a tapered foot for edge-planing boards, cut it out of layers of plywood, have used it sporadically for years. The item pictured, no kidding, it's gotta be pot-metal, I wouldn't whack it with a mallet for fear it would disintegrate, it's that cheep. Probably a foreign knock-off of a legitimate good old American solid iron tool.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The saw appears to have been cut down, since the name stamp is near the toe end.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, I assumed the unfenced variety would be tricky to use.
> 
> pic from Patrick Leach
> 
> ...


Those look very nice. I should be in Holland, MI where my shop is for Thanksgiving week + a couple of days.
If I remember I'll take a photo of what I have. When I got and tried it out. I wanted to post how the h*ll do you use this, but I thought I might be too hasty. So shelved it to think over.

I do hope to make 6 feet of chair rail duplicating what I have in our house for sale in Houghton, to replace what was on a wall that we remade, with a new patio door. The old pieces are each short by a couple of inches and what the lumber store gets here is not the same shape and will not fit properly when the joint is coped. If I can't find it in the Menards in Holland, Mi, I will have to make it. I think I have the hollows and rounds and can finish with a scratch stock. Pain in the ass that the stock molding keeps changing from year to year.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, this is my vintage version.









Behind it is the one I made for working with narrow stock.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*TOF:* Your iron wedge is a common-sense design, and your wooden wedge no doubt serves you well.

Usually, I just put one end of a board into the side of my bench vise and a c-clamp to support the other end. I have an ancient National 4" jointer that will run if I hand-turn it for a few rotations to limber up the motor enough to get it to run. Just depends on my mood, which method gets it done. It's all good.

My pics of three items above was tongue-in-cheek, to compete with Smitty's New-Old-Stock pipe clamp.

I see today, Lee Valley has bought out ALL of the existing USA-made "Pony" tool line, now that their production has moved offshore. I'd never seen Jorgenson screwdrivers and plier products ever before! And, oddly, at 'Princess Auto, "Pony" 3-inch c-clamps were $2. Princess Auto is a discount house, has virtually nothing automotive there. Shopping all day, came home empty handed.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I ve been looking for them, also called table joint planes. I have one like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I have the male rule joint plane, I thought it was for making the rolled edge for partial-offset cabinet doors. You can telll I never used it yet.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I could use it… just saying.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, are you thinking of this?


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's a better diagram of how a rule joint works. It is excellent for drop-leaf tables because the leaf cannot be pushed up far enough to make the table out-of-level. The joint is self-aligning. The best, prolific real-world example that I can think of are all the old Singer treadle-wheel sewing machine tables.









Again, here's a pic from Jim Bode on the planes.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, are you thinking of this?


*Yep. I never had any formal guidance with wooden molding planes, but I've got a raft of them to play with. I just converted an ancient round oak table top from extension to a drop leaf, and I must confess I used router bits rather than the molders I have. It came out without any issues, and looks good, but I feel guilty about it.* Pk


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, pls enlighten: "I see today, Lee Valley has bought out ALL of the existing USA-made "Pony" tool line, now that their production has moved offshore."

Link to news story? This is good stuff!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, as long as the project came out well no worries. I'm self taught as well on vintage tooling, a lot of missteps along the way.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Norris A5 arrived.










I've stripped it down and rmoved the rust from these parts:










The tricky bit is the handle which has two small cracks at the top, one big crack in the middle which goes nearly all the way through and a medium crack at the bottom. I can't see how I can get any glue in the top two cracks or the bottom crack, but I can get some glue in the big crack in the middle. It is worse than it looks in the picture and I'm pondering what to do about it.










Worst case scenario is that I'll have to make a new handle, but I wouldn't be surprised if the handle is pinned into the body which would mean I'd have to grind through the pins, knock them out, fit the new handle and re-pin it. That's more work than I was hoping for, so I think I'll make a clamping jig and attempt to glue the middle crack first. If it works great, if not I'll be looking for a nice bit of beech and taking lots of measurements.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, pls enlighten: "I see today, Lee Valley has bought out ALL of the existing USA-made "Pony" tool line, now that their production has moved offshore."
> 
> Link to news story? This is good stuff!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Smitty:

I was delighted when I first looked at the display of Pony/Jorgensen hand tools. When a newbie came over and fawned all over the display rack, I quickly became revulsed by it all. It became clear to me that this was some 11th-hour marketing tactic to capitalize on the Pony name. I've never seen Pony screwdrivers, pliers, side cutters or nippers before. My jaundiced eyes soon realized this was a hoax and that these tools were hurriedly branded as 'Pony'. Maybe somebody out there can verify whether Pny ever actually had a line of such hand tools? Or, Smitty, you could email them, the Winnipeg location, and inquire. I'd be happy to pick up whatever you need and ship it to you. Cripes, there are discount stores around here who currently have honest to god Pony C-clamps… on sale right now for $2 for the 2 1/2" or 3" size. THAT is the genuine bargain, on the real thing.

Sorry, no news release, I just tripped on it at my local Lee Valley store.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The Norris A5 arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, probably just coincidence, but my shorty gent's saw pictured above also has "Pratt" punched into the handle as does yours.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah there was probably more than one Pratt. If yours doesn't have the E in front of it, it must have been a different name stamp.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My maternal grandfather was E. Pratt if that helps. (Probably a different Pratt, but possible.) All of the old tools of my ancestors (except the very few I have) had disappeared befor I entered high school. Someday I will figure out if I am related to the tool maker Pratts.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, I've never repaired an infill plane handle, but I've repaired many saw handles with cracks that look like those. My approach would be to press epoxy into the cracks as deeply as I could with a finger. Usually, the hydraulic action of repeated presses will get it in pretty deep. Clamping would be beneficial for the larger crack if you can get a clamp to hold on the odd shape. Wash any excess epoxy off the handle surface before it sets with a rag and acetone.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. I was leaning towards epoxy myself. It is a weird crack. On this version of the Norris A5, they inserted a screw up into the bottom of the grip. I think I will need to remove the screw before I can close the crack. It wouldn't surprise me if the screw has partly caused or made the crack worse as the beech has dried out.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've used epoxy for cracks like this as well. I tint it black. I've also used super glue for very thin cracks. They are also advertising a new product now for just this purpose. I've yet to try it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don - What do you use to tinit it black? What product?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don - What do you use to tinit it black? What product?
> 
> - Brit


i use this, https://amzn.to/2QmpV6X and I've also just used ground up charcoal pencils. either will work.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I use model paints to tint epoxy. Works well and the little bottles are really cheap.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thank guys. I'll have to experiment a bit.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A package just arrived from Patrick, mucho happiness ensued.




























They worked reasonably well right out of the box, just a little operator inexperience!










Shaker stuff is in my future.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


MMmmmmm….. Table joint molding planes


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hands off Don, they're mine.

Oops, inner hoarder got out! They are totally cool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


With the addition of these lovely planes, how many projects just got added to the To Do List, Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A few …......


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats Kev!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good shew, TOF. If I weren't downsizing they would probably be on my bucket list.

DanK


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally got to glue the handle on the Norris A5 tonight.










The iron and cap iron came out better than I expected it would.










Compare that to what it was like:


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, the restoration is coming along really well.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy how did you polish the iron and lever cap? I have something similar to do.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Don* - There's no secret to it really. Soaked them in rust remover overnight and gave them a scrub with a scouring pad, then just moved them back and forth across very worn coarse and fine diamond stones for hour after hour until my fingers were sore. Finished with some 500, then 1000 wet and dry (used dry), followed by Liberon 0000 steel wool (first dry, then with a few drops of 3-in-one oil to tone down the sheen.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Be careful soaking blades. The acid tends to attack the tempered steel faster. I ruined two blades before I figured it out.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good job Andy


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Andy* I was afraid that was what you were going to say. :-(


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Been away from the forums for awhile while i moved and set up my new shop space but had time to take a drive yesterday and pick up a couple old big guys.

















I believe them to be a type 11 no 8 and a type 10 no 7. Unfortunately the 7 has the wrong sized iron but i got it for a song because of that. And i have a spare V logo iron that will fit. I know its the wrong logo for a type 10 but its close enough I can pretend the original owner some 100 yrs ago used his up and replaced it with a newer one. The restoration on these should give me a nice project to work on over the holidays.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


They look like really nice user planes. Enjoy the restoration!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A little Sargent 507 added to the collection.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ Very nice.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ever see one of these?










A Dorns patent revolving mitre box. Much happy now, been chasing this for years!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You guys in the SE U.S.A near GA might want to look into this:

I would, but distance is an issue.

DanK


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That looks neat Kev. Congrats!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not really anything rusty but just a couple nice old stanley marking gauges I found at a small antique shop yesterday. Needed to make a pit stop after picking up my Shop Smith 10ER and saw a couple old tools in the window so figured I'd stop in.










Not sure what these are worth but gave $50 for the pair. Thought they would look nice with all of my stanley planes


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you bought them at, but I usually pay much less than what you paid.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was afraid you were going to say that DWelch. I was out in the middle of no where with no cell service at the time. My brain kept telling me they were going for about 40 a piece off ebay so i thought to myself 50 for the set wasn't a bad deal. Looks like i lost this time


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Do you ever go to estate sales? That's where I pick my tools up at low prices too. Give it a try next time. I use estatesales.net then put in the state where you plan to be. When I travel, I usually look in that state to see what is available. I traveled to Tennessee one time and found a nice sale going on with lots of hand planes at nice prices.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't usually go unless i know ahead of time the type of things that will be there. This summer I was house shopping/moving so missed most the season of sales, swaps, and flea markets. I was not aware of the site you mentioned tho…that is now in my bookmarks. Thank you!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A good day rust wise.









The letter set is the biggest I've seen and the most ornate.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Not really anything rusty but just a couple nice old stanley marking gauges I found at a small antique shop yesterday. Needed to make a pit stop after picking up my Shop Smith 10ER and saw a couple old tools in the window so figured I d stop in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom gauge is a Stanley 77. If it is in good shape can be worth $30 or more (particularly in an antique shop).
The top one is maybe a Stanley 65 (brass) and sells for around $15 (in an antique store). If its a Stanley 61 (without brass) it will sell for $10. So $50 was not so bad.

However if you are patient you can indeed find for less. I found my 77 in a tool chest I bought and inherited a Stanley 65. But I am cheap and found several other types for less.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A good day rust wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Fales? Nice!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, I saw the Fales handle at the bottom of a group photo, it got my attention. Missing the rods but both nickers are there.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The bottom gauge is a Stanley 77. If it is in good shape can be worth $30 or more (particularly in an antique shop).
> The top one is maybe a Stanley 65 (brass) and sells for around $15 (in an antique store). If its a Stanley 61 (without brass) it will sell for $10. So $50 was not so bad.
> 
> However if you are patient you can indeed find for less. I found my 77 in a tool chest I bought and inherited a Stanley 65. But I am cheap and found several other types for less.
> ...


Thanks Don K. The top is a 65 with a very clear sweetheart logo and both are in fine working order. Only reason i snagged them was they both still worked so smooth. Glad to know I didn't do so bad after all.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















My newest plane, a Ohio # 07. It has a cutter with a stamped name on it I've never seen before: "Samurai…Made in Japan" 
I'm not sure where that came from, never seen a #6 or #7 plane from Japan. It has the rounded edges like later Stanley/Record cutters from the 1960's. 
In Canada, one of the eminent woodworking franchises is "Canadian Woodworker" and at the Winnipeg location they conduct a Flea Market where you can bring in your used tools for them to sell for you on consignment, throughout the month of January. So I had to be there first thing this morning to see what they had, and this Ohio plane caught my eye. There was lots of stuff, including a General cabinet saw, and a few lathes of varying quality. Several tables of hand and power tools, but alas, no carbide tipped lathe tools.

So I'll search my parts bins for a proper Ohio cutter for this plane.

I'm bringing in my Jet 14" bandsaw on Monday, they've had many requests for bandsaws and none ever showed up this time.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That Ohio looks to be in excellent shape. Both handles still have a shine to them. If you want you can just drop off that Jet saw at my house. I will take good care of it for you.

Here is my latest find. No great story to go with it other than I found it on ebay for 20 bucks. I don't think this thing has ever been used. Came with box, instructions, and a flyer for the no 77. I'd say its from the 50s judging by the instruction artwork but it could be later.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That Ohio looks to be in excellent shape. Both handles still have a shine to them. If you want you can just drop off that Jet saw at my house. I will take good care of it for you.
> 
> Here is my latest find. No great story to go with it other than I found it on ebay for 20 bucks. I don t think this thing has ever been used. Came with box, instructions, and a flyer for the no 77. I d say its from the 50s judging by the instruction artwork but it could be later.
> 
> ...


*Well, if the Jet saw doesn't sell, I'll be in touch! 
Hey, I thought I was the only person left in the world using doweling jigs! It really is a great source of satisfaction…if you're careful about marking. And me, with a full out Delta hollow mortising jig, I still prefer dowels.
Your doweling jig was a good score for a $20! I've got a General, a couple of Stanleys, and a old Craftsman.

*


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This is only my second doweling jig. I have an Eagle America self centering that i quite like and now the Stanley. I only use them because I can't afford a domino. Well truth be told if i sold 1/3 of my planes I could pay for one. But planes you buy like one or two at a time. 20 here or 100 there and your wallet barely notices. But 1k for a single tool and thats a whole other thing.

I have a Shopsmith 10ER that Im restoring and hunting for the mortising attachment for. I almost bought a set of chisels and bits for it the other day but have yet to find a complete mortising assembly so decided to hold off. Now i bet once i find the attachment i wont be able to locate chisels.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just today I picked up this old artifact: a *Fox Universal Miter Trimmer*. These things are incredibly accurate for peeling off a final layer of wood from the mating surfaces of mitered joints. truing up the roughed-in angle. Though I don't do picture frames very much, I have great success at perfect joints with my other recently acquired Lion Trimmer, based on the same basic design. This one is also missing its lever handle, so as part of the restoration will be fabricating one from a bar clamp of appropriate size. I will just pull the jaws off a banished bar clamp, 1 1/4 X 1/8" I have a few which I don't use cuz they're lacking a multiple clutch so they get sacrificed to this higher purpose.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Do you have one of these Lion Trimmers? 









This is before i took it apart. Its currently sitting in a plastic tub waiting its turn in the queue to be restored. I've never actually used one and was curious how the Lion compared to the Fox Universal.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, sansoo, your lion trimmer is quite similar to mine. There have been a few changes to these over the years, most notably on the left wing, which sometimes had the name of the foundry cast into it. Mine is a "Pootatuck" from Vermont or New Hampshire, but I have seen other foundry names, from either Connecticut or Rhode island.

The newly acquired Fox trimmer will be a project for a later time, so I won't be able to compare them. Both sets of cutters will be sent off to a renouned local sharpener so that I'll have a good baseline. I'm jealous of your genuine lever handle! Last one I saw on eBay was $112 CDN…!!

Good luck with your Shopsmith. The tilting saw table is the deal-breaker for me.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, nice pick up with the Norris plane. Too bad about the handle cracks. But your attention to detail will win the day. I look forward to seeing it all dressed up. As well as in pics of projects you're working on.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Already done Brad. Take a look here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/130382


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This seller tells you what the tool is for:










Having no tattoos I declined to buy the saw


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You should always use the proper tool for a proper job.


> This seller tells you what the tool is for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> You should always use the proper tool for a proper job.
> 
> This seller tells you what the tool is for:
> 
> ...


Now I know why* Herve Villaechave* was so short.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Maybe it explains why fans lost interest in Fantasy Island, if the amazing actor Herve Villaechave was indeed removed. He had dwarfism but his internal organs grew to normal size. The pain was unbearable and he committed suicide at age 50,


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Only the second fractional I've ever seen in the wild. I passed on the first because it had a chip in one of the sides. This 5 1/2 has a missing lateral adjuster. Maybe a bit of a frankenplane, but I'm thinking mostly a Type 7?









The chuck on the brace is what caught my attention as well as the small size.


















Less than $30 for the pair.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


More plane pics…


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That 5-1/2 looks to have some stories to tell. The S casting marks suggest a No 7 according to Don's site. No clue where that front knob came from. The bolt for it looks like a wartime replacement. Should clean up to be a nice user still. I'd have a hard time fighting the urge to replace both handles and maybe the frog. Then strip it all down and enamel it. On second thought that's exactly what I would do. I can't help it…they must be returned to their former glory.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I may do that, sansoo(replace the wood). I have a low knob on another plane I could use for a pattern. Curious as to why you'd replace the frog? Just for the lateral?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I may do that, sansoo(replace the wood). I have a low knob on another plane I could use for a pattern. Curious as to why you'd replace the frog? Just for the lateral?
> 
> - CFrye


Don't get me wrong I'm not saying you have to replace it. It will work just fine without it. Might take longer to sight the iron is all.

I'm just a weirdo that spends as much time restoring planes as I do using them. Heck even my users look like they barely touch wood even tho I use them on almost every project.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find Candy.

I'd just replace the lateral. I know you don't need it, but I'd want it complete. I don't normally have ocd, and I have no probably using a pre-lat, but if it was there, it must be there.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Understood, Don. I'm guessing that finding a type 7 lateral is not going to be easy or economical (read 'cheap').


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Understood, Don. I'm guessing that finding a type 7 lateral is not going to be easy or economical (read 'cheap').
> 
> - CFrye


You could make one.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Understood, Don. I'm guessing that finding a type 7 lateral is not going to be easy or economical (read 'cheap').
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> ...


Do tell. I read on TTT about replacing a lateral from a donor. Did I miss a DIY version?

Oh! I identified the brace. 
It's a Quimby S. Backus brace with the Backus version of Draper chuck. More info here. 
I love finding really old tools!


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Understood, Don. I'm guessing that finding a type 7 lateral is not going to be easy or economical (read 'cheap').
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> ...


HTH

From Bob Kaune:


> HOW TO REPLACE A STANLEY LATERAL ADJUSTMENT LEVER
> 
> Place the replacement lever on frog and rivet pin (if the original pin is missing or damaged, a new one can be made from 5/32" mild steel rod, cut to 1/4" length), position the frog and lever pivot point in between bench vise jaws. Slowly close the jaws, being careful not to touch the actual frog casting, and compress the rivet and lever. Repeat process if needed to make a firm placement.


I have a Bedrock waiting for the same operation, but I haven't been able to source the 5/32" mild steel rod, not even from the local metal supply house. For a few inches, they're not going to order any in and I'm not going to order it in bulk. If you can find a few extra inches of it, PM me and help a fella out.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional info, Kent. I know even less about metal working (than woodworking). Could tool steel be annealed enough to work for your mild steel? Could you use welding rod?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You would not want to use tool steel welded to mild steel.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> You would not want to use tool steel welded to mild steel.
> 
> - dbray45


Sorry for the confusion. I was wondering if either one of those options could be used instead of the mild steel.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy,

my knowledge of metallurgy is quite limited too. Mild steel is the soft, bendy stuff as opposed to the hard stuff desired for making cutting edges and things. 5/32" = 0.15625". I have some coat hangers that are as thick as 0.120, but nothing thicker.

Adding insult to injury, while I was rooting through my shop looking for things, I noticed that I can't find the lateral adjuster I had bought and set aside for the 605. Argh!!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Candy,
> 
> Adding insult to injury, while I was rooting through my shop looking for things, I noticed that I can t find the lateral adjuster I had bought and set aside for the 605. Argh!!!!
> 
> - Kent


Do you also put things where you know you can find them and then can't find them? If so, we may be related. At the very least, similarly afflicted.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Understood, Don. I'm guessing that finding a type 7 lateral is not going to be easy or economical (read 'cheap').
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> ...


I don't think I posted a how to. It's pretty simple. Take a pice of stock about the size of a lateral. Twist the end (like a union) drill a hole for the pin, add a washer thingy (you'll probably have to and one) and whala.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Whala! You make it sound so simple (except the " (you'll probably have to and one)" part).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Whala! You make it sound so simple (except the " (you'll probably have to and one)" part).
> 
> - CFrye


Dam phone!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Autocorrect is the root of confusion!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just to banish … most of the confusion, could you restate, Don W?


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Do you also put things where you know you can find them and then can't find them? If so, we may be related. At the very least, similarly afflicted.
> 
> - CFrye


Definitely similarly afflicted.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, it should have said " you'll probably have to "make" one"

But I suppose you could steel one off another plane. Keep in mind it doesn't have to spin, or even be round.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> you ll probably have to "make" one
> 
> - Don W


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Fales is now usable, friend fabricated the rods for me.










Sharpening the cutter along with the nickers is next


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picking this mini lathe on Friday.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a cute little lathe, TOF. Now you're on a much bigger and pricier slippery slope….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm on the hunt for a mini mill too!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Picking this mini lathe on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mini! Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up, Kevin!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just noticed that that little lathe is a thread cutter! You may not need a mill, Kevin, because replacing the tool post holder with a (n angle) vise will take care of most common milling ops.

If you can fab or obtain a small angle plate to hold your tool post holder you can restore the axis movement missing from the above suggestion.

Or you can get a "versa mill".

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Got it!










It's an AA 109 from Sears circa 1945-48. Also got a 1/3 horse motor, a Lufkin micrometer, several coffee cans of woodscrews, and tooling!

Oh, yea $50


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So, is a full on restore in the future, or clean up and put it to work?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, I had what I think was the next larger model of your lathe and regretted having traded it for a big trailer, which I later sold. Many times wished I had it and shopped often for one like it, but when this Smithy 1324 showed up for the distressed price, I HAD to have it and haven't looked back. Just machined a part for my ancient thickness planer. You will find it handier than a shirt pocket! Enjoy.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, full restore. A friend is helping, need some bushings and the like.

Dan, this is a teaching moment for me. My friend is goading me to learn machining and agreed to help me restore this thing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well that's a great big "you suck"!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...




Why yes it is Don!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















From a charity fundraiser/antique show today:

A Millers Falls #6 size plane with compound cap,
A Winchester #6
A (presumably) Ohio transitional with 2 5/8" iron, so either a #O32, O33, or #O34 with shortened bed.

Two huge Sorby cutters, and three cutters for wooden dado/plough planes.

All for less than the price of a tank of gas…. in Canada!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, great finds. The cutter on the left seems to have a concave curve. From some sort of specialty plane maybe?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Also I posted progress post over on the restoration before and after thread.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, great finds. The cutter on the left seems to have a concave curve. From some sort of specialty plane maybe?
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks, Kevin! Your Craftsman lathe is one of my holy grails. One comes up for sale maybe once every three years around these parts. I've never been able to get on the phone fast enough when one does come up.
And yes, that one cutter, a Sorby, has an approximate 6" or 7" radius. I'll make a body for it, someday, but I have a Stanley #36 already with that same modified curvature.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, That's a nice little find. I think I've been restoring too many planes lately tho. As soon as I saw the Winchester and the MF i automatically started analyzing what it would take to bring them back to glorious condition. Probably means I need to spend a good part of tomorrow using my good ones.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pk, I wish you luck in your search. I was in the right place at the right time with the right people talking to the right person. I recently mentioned I'd like to learn more on machining and my friend put the deal together. No skill on my part.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*TOF*: I've looked at some hobbyist metalworker's lathes, and even contemplated those discount house varieties, but I'd rather hold out for one like you have. Even the Smithy lathes look interesting to me but I'm not sure they are still in business. I've cut piston ring grooves in new pistons for my old Rambler flathead, on a woodworking lathe and actually got it right, but I want to be able to cut threads for Stanley knob and tote rods. Maybe I should hold out for a combo lathe/miller unit?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smithy is still in business and has some really great deals at year end. Last year they had a 1324 Granite with most of the required accessories to do just about any machining shipped for $3600. I would have pulled the trigger on that if I hadn't already found a financially distressed deal on one with tons of accessories. I really like it and have used it surprisingly often. Latest was to turn out a wonky pulley for a proper bushing. Knurling is SO fun, I've just about knurled everything in the shop!

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *DanK!* I admit to not doing any research, but I haven't seen their ads in magazines in years. After watching so many restoration videos where simple new parts are fabricated to replace worn-out ones, yeah, I want to get in on the action too. Fabricating bolts and threaded rod on a lathe are my main objectives for now, if I can achieve those two things I can clear up my backlog in my plane hospital. That, and making new nibs used in Stanley Liberty Bell cutter adjusters. I need about five of them right now.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, until you get your machine (not if but until…. ) what are the specs for the five nibs you need now? What material? It'd be just fun to make some for you, nothing more.

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, *DanK!!*

The Liberty Bell planes used a lever/fulcrum thing in the frog. Instead of a fat, short screw to hold the cutter and chipper together, they used a modified bolt and nut. The head of the bolt was ground down to resemble the tip of a big old screwdriver, and this 'tip' engaged in the fulcrum for adjusting the cutter height.

I'll draw up a sketch showing the dimensions and send it along. Cripes, you could post them on eBay where dealers are asking $15-$20 apiece!! For about 10 minutes work!

I appreciate the generous offer!! I'll be in touch, and again,* Thanks!!*


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This little bugger is just way too cute! It's exactly what I wanted for function, but it seems a bit pricey at $23 shipped. I spent way too much time putting chamfers on all my dowel scraps! 









A 1/8" dowel before.









After just 1 turn.









DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*DanK:* Other than perhaps Windsor chairs, where are you going to use pointed dowels?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, I love that tiny dowel pointer. Another tool I didn't know I needed!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I don't have a regular use for pointy dowels, but it seems to be important to ease of assembly to have chamfers on the ends of dowels. That cutter was adjusted for the larger dowels and one turn on the 1/8" dowel made too sharp a point! My usual method has been to power up a sanding machine and spin the dowel against it. Thinking of the the approaching future in my world, I'm getting ready for the unplugged style of woodworking. Unplugged metal working is an unpleasant thought.

DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think if you soak the ends of dowels first in an oil, say BLO these dowel pointing and mortise things sometimes do a little smoother job better. But that may not agree with your application.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Another barn/post drill comes into my possession today:



















Like my other post drills, this one has a few problems. But this one has the very important quill advance and escapement mechanism, which is one of the most fragile parts of these iron drills. It's a Champion Forge, from Lancaster, PA… Hmmmm… an Amish tool perhaps? It has the 1/2" shank so I'll have to raid my parts bins…. or I'll just set the whole thing aside til it gets warm out. Anyway, I just had to have it!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, be careful. It has the creeping white winter crud syndrome! Wear a mask and gloves when working on it.

Anyway, nice get.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, be careful. It has the creeping white winter crud syndrome! Wear a mask and gloves when working on it.
> 
> Anyway, nice get.
> 
> - theoldfart


LOL, No, Kevin, that's just snow. Hooking up with the seller was simply impossible, so he finally said he'd leave it in the driveway and I could leave the cash in his mailbox. It all went smoother than most face-to-face deals after all! I could have a post drill for every grit of polishing compound someday!! How's *your* post drill installation coming along?
[edit:] Oh, now I get it, that white wintry powder is a toxic substance to you now? I should be so lucky!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, drill is all installed. Took your advice and ordered a router collar(terminology?) to fit the 1/2" chuck. Worked like a charm so now I can use most bits.

As far as frozen white stuff goes, none here usually but an hour up the road several feet of the stuff to play in!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, drill is all installed. Took your advice and ordered a router collar(terminology?) to fit the 1/2" chuck. Worked like a charm so now I can use most bits.
> 
> As far as frozen white stuff goes, none here usually but an hour up the road several feet of the stuff to play in!
> 
> - theoldfart


That's good news about your post drill, Kevin. Now, to push the envelope a bit (heh) further, I'd like to be able to use those tapered square tang brace bits in a post drill. It seems like such a natural pairing of old artifacts…. is anybody doing such a thing? My brace bits just don't get used often enough.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Another week, another post drill!!
Just picked up today another 'Blower and Forge' brand, Lancaster,PA drill!
I wish these had product designations, size or some way of differentiating the various models, but no.




























These look to be ambitious restoration projects, once they warm up enough that my hands don't freeze to them!! This new one is about the same as the one I picked up last week. I like 'em!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Your going to have to reinforce your foundation. You've got a lot of big iron accumulated.

It's nice to find them with the auto advance, original flywheel, and hand crank intact.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















I purchased this lathe from my uncle's estate some time ago. The headstock, toolrest banjo, and tailstock were mounted to 3" x 6" wooden bedrails with the long bolts, massive washers, and handwheels. As you can see, he drove it with a V-belt, even though the machine is made for a flat belt. The major components are displayed on a desk.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My uncle introduced me to woodturning while I was assisting him with grafting trees. The cuttings from grafted trees became the future stock for our turning. He did not teach me on this lathe. I bought a Craftsman lathe of my own.
That was over 70 years ago. I was about fifteen.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Kevin, I have another unit lacking the escapement lever, been searching for three years for one, and they never turn up. I know I'm tasked with the unlikely prospect of finding a table for last week's find also.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This week's acquisitions so far:



























Okay… A Stanley #6, missing cutter and lever cap, but it is a 3-patent date sole.

Also, a really weird Ebay plane, it seems to be a Union transitional by most characteristics. The bed was shortened but I intend to make a whole new base, and go beyond 30 inches… why not? It has a 2 5/8 cutter, and with a half hour of deburring wheel, it is ,lo and behold, a Keen Kutter cutter!! Gotta hit the books on this one! Did KK make a tranny equivalent to the Stanley #32, #33, or #34?

Last but not least, a mint old Marples parting tool still in its wrap.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, that transitional has been shortened? It looks like it goes on and on.

I found another oldie. It's at the very bottom of the first pic. 
A 'J.B. Addis' 'Prize Awards 51, 62, 70 & 71' 3/16" wood carving gouge. Made in the 1870's. I found it in a box of screwdrivers marked $1 each. The guy gave it to me!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hi Again, Candy!
Wow, you really do pay attention to the details, and I really messed up my narrative on this one!

What I have is believed to be a Union #32 with a Keen Kutter blade, still at it's original 26" length. In the background is a Seigley with a lighter-colored, shortened 18" bed and a 2 5/8" cutter, so it had to be the equivalent of a Stanley #32, #33, or #34. The grandkids were pestering me to hurry up so they could play Pogo 'Sushi Cat'.

I haven't yet found any reference to large KK transitionals, so I believe the cutter was swapped in to a Union bed.
Heck, I have never seen a KK #8 for that matter!

I own a few 'Addis' carving tools, mostly fishtail gouges. Someday I'll find a stash of tiger maple, and do my Portsmouth bonnet highboy, on my bucket list. I just wanna do that carved scalloped fan detail! I know your Addis gouge will be a great tool to use, and your eagle eye serves you well!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up, PK. 
Here is an image from TTT


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Candy for the TTT link!! It's a good resource.
Now the question remains, whether this #32 is a KK plane, or a Union with a KK cutter swapped in. I'd like to set eyes on a REAL KK #32 or above, and dig up whatever minute details I need to determine whether I have a KK or Union base. Then, I may have to put out a call for a KK-Union cutter swap if so.

I'm able to make a bed for any length transitional, and the shortened Seigley will be getting one of my beds made of American Red Beech. Not sure what would be the most desirable, of the 26", 28" or 30" length of their transitionals. Or should I just go crazy with a 36" or more? Or match the length to a Stanley #37 Jenny? It too had a 2 5/8" cutter.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> My uncle introduced me to woodturning while I was assisting him with grafting trees. The cuttings from grafted trees became the future stock for our turning. He did not teach me on this lathe. I bought a Craftsman lathe of my own.
> That was over 70 years ago. I was about fifteen.
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice lathe, would look good in a heritage shop! And to think I gave away a small New Penn lathe that my father had when I was 15. That was in 1969, and the neighbor still has it. He built it, and made his own carriage and toolpost, and has been using it for 50 years! I want it back, LOL!!!*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Thanks again, Candy for the TTT link!! It s a good resource.
> Now the question remains, whether this #32 is a KK plane, or a Union with a KK cutter swapped in. I d like to set eyes on a REAL KK #32 or above, and dig up whatever minute details I need to determine whether I have a KK or Union base. Then, I may have to put out a call for a KK-Union cutter swap if so.
> 
> - poopiekat


From the pictures it looks like a KK. To tell look at the tote. If it's a KK it was made by Ohio tools. The tote will have the signature "hump" where the tote toe screw is. Second, the Ohio lateral twist was a bit elongated compared to others including union. I'll try to post some pictures later.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here is a KK #32


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don! You always have the right answer to my questions. My fascination with Transitional planes comes from getting them in the mail from Ebay and local antique shows, and it's so much fun to burnish off years of crud from the cutter and see what I actually bought.

This was a real stumper to me, as I have never seen a real KK tranny in the frozen prairie where I live. I guess they were never really marketed in Canada. My KK tools all came to me through Ebay US sources.

I have perhaps ten other Transitionals with no visual clues as to manufacturer. Once I focus on some of my restoration projects, I'll try to document the differences I see in the foundry castings.

Again, Don, Thanks for posting the final piece of the puzzle! I'll move this up on the project queue.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My latest find: A set of Henry Boker Thread boxes and taps, 
sizes in inches, 2, 1 3/4, 1 1/2, 1 1/4, 1, 3/4, 5/8, 1/2, 3/8. I think it may be a complete set. The 3/8 tap has a broken tip.



















If anyone knows of any information on these please let me know. Also please send me ideas for what to make with wooden screws. I have some ideas but not enough. It should be fun.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Man, that set is to die for Combo! They are fun, but you have to have dowels. Have dowel maker…won't travel much! LOL

Of course there are wooden clamps to be made, veneer presses, book presses, vices, bench hold downs, adjustable shelves circular and otherwise, spinner thingys (popular at craft shows), wooden plane fences, KD furniture, nutcrackers, leg height adjusters, and bins of various size bolts. You'll find that the hex heads and nuts are a big challenge to make accurately.

Have fun!

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And all this time I thought Henry Boker was a proper Londoner!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> My uncle introduced me to woodturning while I was assisting him with grafting trees. The cuttings from grafted trees became the future stock for our turning. He did not teach me on this lathe. I bought a Craftsman lathe of my own.
> That was over 70 years ago. I was about fifteen.
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me want to make new wooden bed rails and legs for it. All the parts are there.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Dan* do you have any pictures/books/plans for these suggestion. Some I of course I know, some I can imagine, but others I don't have a clue. For example what is "KD furniture" ?

*poopiekat* I am having a bit of trouble researching Henry Boker.

The following two post on swingeley development seem to ring true, but I am not sure they are authoritative.
--------------------------------------------
(1) Tony asked for info on Henry Boker. Per the DAT, the Boker companies
were in business 1837-1969. The names H. Boker, H.&R. Boker, and H.
Boker & Co. were all used, but it's not clear which was used when. The
H. is said, in various sources to stand for Henry, Herman, and Heinrich.
My personal guess is that different Bokers ran the company at diferent
times and all are right. As Tony said, they were primarily a German
company, but the tools were imported and sold by a U.S. affiliate. In
1899, they acquired a U.S. company and started making some tools here.
--------------------------------------------
(2) Tony asked for info on Henry Boker. Per the DAT, the Boker companies
were in business 1837-1969. The names H. Boker, H.&R. Boker, and H.
Boker & Co. were all used, but it's not clear which was used when. The
H. is said, in various sources to stand for Henry, Herman, and Heinrich.
My personal guess is that different Bokers ran the company at diferent
times and all are right. As Tony said, they were primarily a German
company, but the tools were imported and sold by a U.S. affiliate. In
1899, they acquired a U.S. company and started making some tools here.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK - Your recent comments about Marples fishtail carving gouges reminded me a this gift from my brother-in-law:










This was a tool roll he found at a yard sale. Most of the gouges are small and unidentified, but two are special:
A Marples #40, long-bent V-tool (center) - A Herring Brothers 7mm #3 fishtail gouge (right).

I am not normally an old tool collector. I have an "adequate" set of new, high quality gouges. This Herring Bros.
fishtail has become one of my favorite "users."


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*ComboProf* have you tried "Ted's Woodworking Patterns"? LOL! I don't have a stash of plans, or plans for any of the above. KD furniture is "knock down furniture" sort of in the Ikea theme only using wooden through dowels threaded and secured with wooden nuts. It would be both functional and for show. It's something on my long term round tuit bucket list.

A central threaded rod, say 1" or bigger, through circular shelves supported and secured by wooden nuts would make an interesting CD rack, book rack, or spice rack.

A bookshelf not filled needs bookends, or a plate driven up to the books by a wooden screw.

A floor lamp with a wooden column and an arm holding light secured by wooden bolt and nut on top. Perhaps a section in the middle where a round table is held captive by a pair of nuts, making it adjustable height.

Stuff like that. Make it up as you go along. There are no rules or standards!

DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> My latest find: A set of Henry Boker Thread boxes and taps,
> sizes in inches, 2, 1 3/4, 1 1/2, 1 1/4, 1, 3/4, 5/8, 1/2, 3/8. I think it may be a complete set.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Congrats, Don K!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Dan Krager* "Ted's Woodworking Patterns" is my go to source. LOL. But thanks for the ideas. The only book of plans/ideas I know of is the J.R. Beall book: "The nuts & bolts of wood working", which I am trying to look at. I understand however a large part of the book is setting up the Beall threading machinery, which of course will not be useful to me. But the pictures and your ideas will be stimulating

Where I am mystified is that the existence of all these threading boxes and taps, suggests that wooden screws were integral to 17- 18-th century woodworking, but the only examples I see are 2 inch screws for bench vises , 3/4 inch for broom handle, 1/2 to 5/8 inch for molding plane fences. So what is the history of their use?

Searching on "wooden screws" (an variants) seems to take you to wood screws , making wooden screws or devices for making wooden screws. Never to things made with wooden screws, except a few clamps.

Thanks *Candy* always nice to hear form you.

When I am "free" I will clean them up, sharpen and see what I can do with them. 
Sharpening requires some round files, chain saw files for example, that I will need to acquire 
(or check if I have some LOL).
105 days until I am back in my wood shop 
123 days until 40-th wedding anniversary 
125 days until I official retire and I am free.

65 days until I give my last Final exam
79 days until last move of furniture


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK - Your recent comments about Marples fishtail carving gouges reminded me a this gift from my brother-in-law:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Phil! * Not knowing which tools I'd actually ever use, I went on a buying spree and amassed perhaps 200 antique chisels and gouges, mostly of British origin. They don't see much use, except in some fussy machining and fitting where nothing else will work.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Combo*, You've inspired an idea. You know those apple slicers that core and divide an apple into eight sections? Well, you can't use one sitting down and it's a crap shoot to make it go straight. I've wanted to build something that would make that task easy and reliable, but all the ideas so far are clunky, ugly, and worst, hard to clean.

Enter wooden threads. Consider basically an oversize vertical nut cracker (think drill press) that can handle the interchangeable attachments shown. Haven't worked out design or engineering, but I think it can be both pretty and compact.










DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Dan* I am not sure I follow how this idea can work, but I am happy to have been an inspiration.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Combo*, here is another use for one of your thread boxes. These racks hang on French cleats and hold various kinds of hard to hold and store stuff. Note the threaded end that screws into the right end of the frame.










DanK


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Dan*


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Unexpected Leap day 2020 rust.*










3 used plane blades, two tapered, one scrub
MF No 43 coping saw and handful of blades
MF No 63 ratchet screwdriver
screw starter (has a an end clip that holds a slotted screw by the slot.)
Three bent craftsman chisels, I thought might be useful for cleaning window and picture frame tracts or other rabbets that are otherwise not accessible.

$20 for the lot.
The No. 63-my first pick-was $5, then we just added stuff
and agree to $20 at the end. *I may go back for a few more things.*

*A couple of close ups:*


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've never really understood why I needed any paring chisels, so I thought I'd better grab these vintage Stormont chisels to find out. Well it would have been rude not to wouldn't it? 1/4", 1/2", 3/4".


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Fine looking chisels Andy. I have a partial set of crank neck paring chisels, very useful for final fitting dados and rabets.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev. They haven't seen much use at all. I just missed out on some cranked neck chisels a couple of months ago. There seems to be lots of cranked gouges, but not that many cranked chisels. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've been lurking for cranked chisels for a while now. Good looking ones found you, Brit. They're out there but I haven't been inspired to pull the trigger. Little pricey for me yet. Have to get acclimated.

Ya, I almost got burned on a nice set of name brand cranked gouges at a good price that were labeled "chisels" not "gouges". Good thing l looked really closely at the fuzzy pictures. Already have a nice set of cranked gouges.

DanK


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I started collecting 19th century British saws a year ago. My greatest find by far is a SMITH & SON rip saw from the 1830s. I found it in charity shop in Montreal for 5 bucks. I didn't realise what I had until months later after reading Simon Barley's outstanding book "British Saws & Saw Makers from c1660".


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just broke my self imposed exile for these.



















I actually think I have enough clamps at this point!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just couldn't say no. Mostly Hargraves/ CT Tool.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Kev! Now you need a clamp rack for them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


He thinks he has enough clamps "snide snicker"


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, something like this?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Eh, I guess that'll work…for now. 
;-P
Where's the rest of the 'enough clamps'?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


In use


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Last rust hunt…









Plane under the $3 saw?









Millers Falls No. 15…..$22.50….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Some new acquisitions:



















Another Stanley #32 Transitional, and mostly Millers Falls bench chisels in Permaloid handles. A decent Stanley #80 scraper. A Klein mini hook knife, and an Evans folding rule.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's small, it's cool, it's now mine!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Tell us more, Kevin!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats Kev.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of larger spoke pointers that have adjustable cutters and length stops but this one is a simple type. It's a Stanley #22 spoke pointer, max capacity is 3/4". It could double as a pencil sharpener. It is in excellent shape, NOS.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's for when Kevin needs to get to the point


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I never did get the point, maybe that's why I hang around here with this crowd!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I get the point (on lots of stuff) and use mine to stay sharp…. LOL!

Will we ever get to the bottom of this slippery slope, Kevin?

This quarantine stuff kinked my search for compound miter saw…

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"Will we ever get to the bottom of this slippery slope, Kevin?"

Hell no! At east not if I can help it. 

If any of you has tinkered with a hollow tenon auger you'll understand the value of a spoke pointer. I'll put up a few pics tomorrow to amplify.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I get the point (on lots of stuff) and use mine to stay sharp…. LOL!
> 
> Will we ever get to the bottom of this slippery slope, Kevin?
> 
> ...


Hey *Dan,*
I'm still watching that "Kupper" compound mitre box. It's still available, but I wish they'd come down a bit on price. When I get the 'all clear', there's about six different machines I'd be chasing after, but nobody's on the road and the RCMP has roadblocks to see if drivers are involved with essential services right now. Nobody expected the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yah, this quarantine stuff is the pits in so many ways. Thank you *PK* for keeping up the search. The seller might be soft under the circumstances.

There's just no place here to find rust. It's all decorator stuff and primitives. Zero tools every time I've looked. Several years ago now I stumbled into one store where there's one collector that thinks battery operated drill is "antique"!

DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> This quarantine stuff kinked my search for compound miter saw…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


And I thought I had a bad year last year!! Whhheeellll!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> This quarantine stuff kinked my search for compound miter saw…
> 
> DanK
> 
> ...


*Dan and Don:* There is now another listing locally for a different manual compound mitre saw. This one is $85, I'll get the link, Dan, and ask for your opinion of it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












A few recent finds:

A "Martin's" scraper, presumed to be 1880's due to the font in the cast iron.

A Millers Falls 3/4" cold chisel

Millers Falls #199 Multi-Angle Offset screwdriver. This is perfect for accessing stubborn toe screws on plane totes.

Millers Falls #1190 punch. I've seen these around, gotta hit the books and figure it out.

Rust hunting is pretty much on hold these days due to quarantine.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The #1190 is called a Cape chisel….for cutting a groove in metals..like a keyway on a shaft..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks*, Bandit!!*
I was browsing through Millers Falls reference materials but I couldn't find a listing. Thanks for responding!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the one I have is by Enderes.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


My mistake….mine is a Herbrand 410









Along side a "OXFOR" (?) punch..
.








Along with a few other "Treasures" 









2 Irwin "sockets"?









3/8" drive…but…









Say what?
Long nose pliers are Kraeuter-USA # 1660-6
Adjustable wrench came from "UTICA", has the 3 diamond logo…









ratchets are from Snap-On…1/4" and 3/8" drive









A HUGE countersink bit from MERIT…









And a Tappett Wrench..









Thin, to get into tight places…
Also found another "Church Key" bottle opener…and a dovetail bit for a router….cuts a 3/8" wide dovetail…

All found and cleaned up..while looking for that Cape chisel…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice collection of exotic tools you got there, *Bandit!
*
Just goes to show, no matter how focused you are as a woodworker, these undoubtedly find their way into your hands to get the job done. Tools like these languish in every maker's toolbox, waiting for their moment to save the day.


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just bought my first combination plane on Ebay. Its a complete early (floral pattern) Stanley 45 with the original box and one complete box of cutters. I paid 115 Canadian for it which is less then 85 bucks USD. Im pretty happy


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, GM!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I know "The Don" has seen this already but, I wanted to share this with y'all. I found this nice Stanley Gates G-3 plane yesterday on our local Market Place sale on through Facebook. I paid $25 for this great find, at least I think it is. I didn't know exactly what it was until I got it home and cleaned it up a little. The pat. date on it is 2-17-20. I was pretty excited when I got this home.



























As I am a novice as compared to you experts, do I have something worth keeping? What do you think the value is? In one of my books I have, it says the value is between $80 and $150. Are these rare? Lot's of questions as you may think. Thanks for looking.

BTW, This guy is selling off all of his Uncle's tools and he has lot's of tools for sale.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's a great day when you find something you have to research when you get home. What you have was actually made by Stanley. It's not very rare. Still a cool piece of history though.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not old 'arn but it does have some steel on it! Ulmia dovetail plane.



















Going to take some practice to get it right.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Make sure you set the blade so it protrudes just a smidge out the side of the plane, Kevin. It's like a rabbet plane that way. I just bought the ECE labeled version of that. The only difference I see is the slitter, which is a square on mine, rather than a blade.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. That explains the shoulder creep. I was cleaning up with the 98/99's.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*From a local retailer today:*



















Shurly-Dietrich "Maple Leaf" backsaw, 4" X21" blade, with some etch remaining. Greenlee expansion bit, looks like never used. Irwin expansion bit, not used much. Union hacksaw, awesome cast iron frame, my second one of these. Not in photo: a babbet bearing scraper that I just had to have..

All just taking their respective space in my cabinets 'til needed.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds. Congrats!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like the cast hack saw, I have the Millers Falls version. It's a good user, got a bunch of NOS blades for it.

The mitre saws a good find PK.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Kevin*! I like being able to put lots of tension on a hacksaw blade. NOS blades? Good to have!

Once again the ratio in my shop of mitre boxes vs saws is *1 : 1.* But I got my eye on a Goodell-Pratt which has no saw, so I'll be skulking around for yet another backsaw in a week or two.

Shopping is difficult in these times. I've had the same $65 in my wallet for two months now…..

I hope I don't get the notion to buy a corresponding mfr's saw for every mitre box I own. Is it okay to have a mitre box with a saw from a different manufacturer? I feel an *OCD* fit coming on…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


NO, it's NOT OK! It's why it's called obsessive compulsive disorder.

In the world of Langdon/Goodell there are rules:

1. A real Langdon has a saw that has Northampton on it. Later ones have Millers Falls. So so ones have Greenfield.

2. There are three iterations of Goodells, Goodell Bros, Goodell Mfg, and Goodell Pratt consequently you NEED three properly marked saws. I think they all have Greenfield, MA on them. Have to check.

Does this help? 

BTW do you need some hack saw blades?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Kevin! Now I need to review all the mitre box combos in my stable. I do have a couple of Stanleys, but I'm sure I don't own a Stanley backsaw, except for maybe some little ones.

I'll have to ask you about vetting my future mitre acquisitions! I'm all set, thank you, for hacksaw blades, since my go-to saw is another Union that I've had for years.

Decades ago, I worked in a modular home factory, which provided both power mitre saws and a couple of old school Stanleys. The guys that were proficient at hand-cut mitres could make faster, better fitting joints. I learned to cope (LOL) there, too.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, coping is a lost art.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spend an afternoon, walking through the stalls and hallways of Heart of Ohio Antique Center..









In no particular order…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There WAS a Stanley #4-1/2 sitting on that top glass shelf (red arrow) beside a 5-1/4 Stanley….the 4-1/2 was $175, the Junior jack was $225.

So…what did I walk out with?









Sargent #414c VBM….($40, after a 10% discount)









A Stanley #4 ($15..)









M-F #1590 brace, a M-F #170 drill, and a pair of chisels….Total was $98.03, counting sales tax…and 3 hours of just walking around….Not too bad of a Birthday present? The #170 even had 3 bits in the handle!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a whole lotta eye candy, Bandit!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The nice post office lady just dropped off a present!










From the left, a brace fore auger, an AA Wood hollow auger for a breast drill or three jaw chuck and another fixed diameter hollow auger about 1/2-5/8".


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You'll be making round tenons like nobody's business, Kevin!

Nice score, Bandit.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


AA Woods fore auger first try










I told my better half I'll build her a stick/twig trellis!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Your post office lady is nice!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good score Bandit.

Cool toys Kev.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This arrived from that nice postal lady today, took two weeks from the East coast. USPS is not having fun from what I can tell.

Ohio tools moving fillister, skewed cutter, double nickers.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Groovy, Kevin!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Groovy, Kevin!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ha! I see what you did there Dave.

Kev - That is a real looker. Congrats on finding one that good.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> This arrived from that nice postal lady today, took two weeks from the East coast. USPS is not having fun from what I can tell.
> 
> Ohio tools moving fillister, skewed cutter, double nickers.
> 
> ...


OOooo AAhhhh


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, I'm stealing these pictures to make the parts for the body I have that is nearly identical. Mine does not have the second nicker. Have the body with two through holes, blade, and wedge, but not the fence or depth stop system. I've made a nicker that works, but with metal working equip now I'll probably try to remake it "nice". need some brass.

Good find. Hoping you can be debt free soon…..

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, I can break it down and take ice and dimensions. I got a bargain price on it, otherwise i'd still be window shopping!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The test run went well though it does need sharpening.










Nice detailing on the arm supports










Dan, i ment to say take pics not ice!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Might need the ice after running that plane for a while…

Second of the 2 "birthday" chisels has been sharpened up..









A Fulton Special. Had a cambered edge…..now has a straight, flat, 30degree bevel….looking for a spot to stash it in..


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TOF, I'll let you know if I need more information than I can extract from the pictures, I'll let you know. Thanks.

DanK


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


1st yard sales of the season….first one was just clothes and such….the second one was worth a look, at least..
$6 spent on me, $8 for the 10 yr old GrandBRAT…..he got a large box full of Lego parts….me?









$1 for this baggie….and the rest for these two items…









Baggie was filled with..









and…









Have cleaned up the compass…new pencil, even….









Block plane is a Bottle-cap Stanley No. 110…..









Not too bad of a morning….even turned down a Millers Falls No. 75 block plane….like the Stanley one better…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stanley No. 110 has been cleaned up. and sharpened..









A little bit of hammer adjust….and it's is making see-through shavings…

The Wm Johnson TEMPERED 6" compass is ready for work…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good job Bandit!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Flea Markets and Antique shows have been pretty much nonexistent this year. But I did score this awesome presentation case of Winchester survival tools.



















Survival knife, multi-tool, pliers and mini flashlight. All with etched Winchester logo.

All nice quality, stainless steel tools! Goes well with my Winchester planes. I had to have it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Quite a nice score PK.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ty, *Kevin*!
Somebody locally has a 'Rivett' jeweler's lathe, probably 130 yrs old +/-, and I would have snagged it if not for the fact that it uses collets rather than a chuck. Mostly all I want to do is make threaded rod for Stanley totes and knobs and this lathe looks like it could be upfitted with a carriage screw. It is stamped 'Faneuil Watch Co. which I recognize as being in downtown Boston. The motor, oddly enough, is a brand from upstate New Hampshire. What would YOU do, *Kevin*?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I'm restoring a Craftsman 6" threading lathe now. I've seen a few CraigsList ads for watch/jewelers collets now and then so I assume with some patience you could get it up and running. I'll keep an eye out for you if you wish.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin! It's not the lathe, it's the high cost of assembling a complete set of collets. That might run into the $thousands! It's only got the one in it, kinda like finding a great deal on a Stanley #45…with only the cutter last used in it.

Anxious to see the finished Craftsman lathe! One comes up for sale around here once every three years or so…


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice survival tool kit find PK.

What kind of collets does that little lathe use? I presume you have searched for them….?

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice survival tool kit find PK.
> 
> What kind of collets does that little lathe use? I presume you have searched for them….?
> 
> ...


Dan and Kevin:


















Yes, I see collets listed on Ebay and elsewhere, in small increments from perhaps .010 to .250, which involves a ridiculous number to complete a set. If I could find one collet of the correct shaft size for cutting 12-20 threads or whatever Stanley uses, I'd be okay. But it does make more sense to me to find a small scroll chuck with an infinite universal grip on all shaft sizes. I'm even thinking of a Jacobs 1/2" or 5/8" chuck! As is, this lathe is utterly of no value to me, but I hunger for it anyway. Mostly the historic value, and my yen for all things Boston.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Boston? Why? 

There was a lot of precision mechanical stuff built there. I think a lot of optical equipment as well.

Great looking lathe PK.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*PK*, I can't see specifically what kind of collet this uses, but I'm thinking something in the ER series might be usable. ER collets are unique in that each can hold a much wider range of sizes than other collet styles and hold it very firmly they do. They can do this because they are slotted from both ends. Maintaining tight concentricity tolerances and strong grip is their forte. Their drawbar is hollow so long lengths can be used.

Cute little tool rest! Now you'll have to start making the cutting tools! Complete with wooden handles of course.

Looks like fun to work with.

DanK


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's what I brought home from a rust hunting Estate sale today:




































This is a silverware chest that will be repurposed as a chest for my finer woodworking tools. It's walnut, and I really enjoy having the heavy brass details. It is marked '1934' on the brass nameplate on top. The bottom table was either married to this chest, or was built specifically to live under it. According to the estate handlers, it used to sit atop a long buffet until that unit was punted from the dining room.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a score. That's perfect PK.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Kevin*!
I'm going to lie awake nights, trying to figure out which tools belong in it and which don't. My local Habitat has nice chestnut colored hides which I'll grab if they will cover the drawer bottoms.

Should I feel guilty by repurposing this really nice silverware chest? Naaahhh. My yen for a Gerstner chest has suddenly evaporated. Oh, BTW, the Rivett Jeweler's lathe has now come home with me. I'll be hunting for collets as* DanK *has suggested.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous tool chest, PK! Along the lines of Henry O. Studley, me thinks!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Candy!
I removed some of the silverware drawer liners, and indeed this chest was a one-off build by a talented maker. To compare it to the Studley chest makes me blush… it's not THAT good! But it has some charm to it not seen often these days. Sad that it is not marked anywhere as to origin.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Extraordinary PK just extraordinary.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Don K*!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Some more Estate finds today:*










The Lee Valley version of a Mitre Trimmer,










A Larin RBV-5 Machinist's Vise



















A Uni-Mat lathe, with a chest full of accessories, tooling, chucks etc,










A Sargent #3426 Transitional plane, (like Stanley #31 size)










The darndest thing: An Apco Mossberg 0-25 Inch /Pound Torque wrench, in a screwdriver design, Attleboro, Massachusetts.

Not bad for a one-day haul!!! Hope you like.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul PK. Im pretty jealous of that Sargent plane. Been trying to find one in that great of shape for awhile now. Estate sales are now just kicking back off here so I may get lucky this season.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That Unimat should help your lathe problem PK!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys!
*Sansoo:* the Sargent isn't quite so nice, it has been scorched by being too close to a woodstove. I've re-soled dozens of these with my stash of American Red Beech. It will go in queue in my plane 'hospital'. Sargents are uncommon here in Canada, this one would not have turned up if it was ready to work, I'm sure.

*Kevin:* Yeah, this unit comes with a vertical mast for milling and drilling and other things that I haven't figured out yet. I'm done thinking that buying complete sets of collets will solve all my troubles, the Unimat can mount a drill chuck on either head or tailshaft, or even both ends simultaneously. I should push it back until winter; I have a list of projects to get done around the house. As the farmers say, "If the cow is giving milk, you gotta take it!" and I'm buried in new found treasures right now. I can't stop it, though!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I see the burn marks now. I thought maybe it just soaked up some oil over the years. Ya know a little lubrication to help on those tough grained woods. I have yet to attempt rehabing a wooden bodied plane. One of these days I will pony up the cash for a reclaimed beech beem and give it a go.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I see the burn marks now. I thought maybe it just soaked up some oil over the years. Ya know a little lubrication to help on those tough grained woods. I have yet to attempt rehabing a wooden bodied plane. One of these days I will pony up the cash for a reclaimed beech beem and give it a go.
> 
> - sansoo22


*Sansoo: * When the urge strikes to create a new transitional, I can dig up an old blog I posted years ago that takes all the drudgery out of it. A couple of hours, and it's ready for finishing. It's fun, and quite rewarding.
{Edit:} https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/50515


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nothing fancy to see here. Just a couple barely used butt markers. The 374-4 may have not been used at all. I cant find a single mark in the paint from a mallet or hammer. All i need to do now is find a 373-3 in box to round out the set.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think I finally found the Stanley #32 I've been hunting for. I can't read the numbers on it anymore but its 26" long and definitely a Stanley. 









The good news is the mouth on this plane is near perfect









The bad news is just past the mouth is a belly running down the center of the plane to the heel. The top of the body is still flat so no clue how that happened. I'm hoping I can use another plane and some sanding on my surface plate to flatten it out.

I know these aren't cool and lots of ppl hate them but I wanted to play with a plane thats over 2 feet long


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Sansoo*,
I've used a light touch on my jointer to bring transitionals into spec. mostly though, they will perform satisfactorily despite a slight warp or twist, so sharpen up the cutter and see what it wants to do. You've got yourself an excellent example of a #32 there, and it should be kept close to your bench once you've re-habbed it. Good luck!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Should have read your reply before this fiasco went down on the bench today…that belly turned out to be some twist i got annoyed with









It definitely passes the 2 finger test on the table saw now but I got into a lot more work than I had planned for this one









I haven't touched the front where Stanley stamped it and I guess I will be getting "artsy" to try and match the color as well as restoring all the metal bits and handles.

I'm going to let this hang out in the shop for a few weeks in the lumber rack to make sure it doesn't twist again. I will post it on the restoration thread when I'm done


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As you remove material from the bottom you open up the mouth. It had such a nice tight mouth befor you started I found the plane to be desirable. Now you may have to add a sole to it to get it back to where it was.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> As you remove material from the bottom you open up the mouth. It had such a nice tight mouth befor you started I found the plane to be desirable. Now you may have to add a sole to it to get it back to where it was.
> 
> - Combo Prof


The mouth was the reason I bought it but after sharpening the iron and polishing the chip breaker it had enough twist i couldn't keep it from wandering. I'm not Paul Sellers but i have a couples 7s and an 8 i use fairly regularly without issue.

Either way damage is done and you are correct it will need resoled. It jambs quite easily taking thin shavings. They fold up like an accordion. Does the wood species for the resole matter? I know the body is beech but i have so old grove heart pine flooring planks I thought might work. They are probably as old as the plane itself.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sansoo22,

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Stanley-3-Butt-Marker-14-373-made-in-USA-with-original-box-vintage-tool/274276322769?hash=item3fdc248dd1:g:UywAAOSw6zheTD51

On ebay right now, about 2 days left, and it's $11.

Is this the one you need to complete your set?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is the model after mine. To my surprise though…listed as a "similar item for you to consider" was the exact model i needed in box just like the other two for 10 bucks. Needless to say its now on the way to meet its long lost friends.

Thanks for the heads up PK!!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It would be better to resole your #32 with a hard wood. I think the pine might wear quickly. Some nice straight grained maple might be easy for you to get.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That is the model after mine. To my surprise though…listed as a "similar item for you to consider" was the exact model i needed in box just like the other two for 10 bucks. Needless to say its now on the way to meet its long lost friends.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up PK!!
> 
> - sansoo22


Great, Sansoo22!
Hope when it arrives that it is free of hammer dents like your other one. I wasn't aware that they were available in 3" and 3 1/2" versions. I was unable to find either of the boxed examples I have, and I don't remember their numerical designation.
P.S. I have some long beds put aside from #32 - #34 planes, They were replaced with new beech beds that I made. Let me see if any of them are worth resuscitating.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Anyone look at my avatar? That be a Stanley #31, doing what it was made for


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Anyone look at my avatar? That be a Stanley #31, doing what it
> 
> - bandit571


Hey Bandit, got a sole for a 2 5/8" cutter for Sansoo?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Longest one I have is 24". And it takes a 2-3/8" iron.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, Bandit, and Combo Prof - Thank you so much for all the help today!!

It just so happens the bit of maple i had left from when I made my shooting board was the right size to try this resole thing. I made a mess of the lumber rack getting to it but worth it. I resawed it on the bandsaw to bring the #32 back to its original dimensions and its sitting with over a dozen clamps on it right now. Tomorrow I will make sure a few chisels are scary sharp and take my sweet cherry time cutting a new mouth. With a bit of luck I may just learn how to resole a plane.

This wasn't the adventure I planned on taking but I love learning new things as much as I do creating saw dust so I'm not upset in the least bit.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well the #32 has a new sole. I could have used a smaller chisel for the edges and it would have come out nicer. A 1/8 or 3/16 would have been a much better choice but I don't have either.

Here is how the mouth turned out…I'm a little worried about the edges chipping on me.









But with my mistakes it still makes a decent jointer


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well done, *Sansoo!*


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


good job!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Today's birthday haul. I stopped by an antique store on the way out to a bbq at my folks house and my girlfriend gave me a $100 bucks to buy some old tools.










An early type #18 with patents on both adjusters, a Union #16, and some various auger bits with really nice spurs on them still.

He had a sweetheart #18 in nearly identical condition that I wanted as a user and it was a hard choice. But I had never seen the earlier type block in such great condition so I went with it instead. It will go up on the wall with my other more rare planes in my home office.

That Union square is freaking gorgeous and still as dead nuts square as my Starrett tool makers square can read.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Sansoo:*
That's a C-note well spent!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love that Union setup.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday sansoo, that girl is a keeper! Nice haul.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Happy birthday sansoo, that girl is a keeper! Nice haul.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks. My bday was actually like a month ago but thanks to COVID, Easter and my bday got cancelled this year. Since everyone in the family has been safe and practicing proper distancing we finally felt confident to have a big BBQ. It was one heck of a nice day!

And since you like braces as much as I like planes here is a brace i picked up a few weeks ago off ebay. I spent $55 on it plus the auger bits. Don't know much about braces yet but it was shiny and has what I think is called the lion chuck so i snagged it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It even has the sticker still intact! Way shinier than my lion chuck flea market find.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> It even has the sticker still intact! Way shinier than my lion chuck flea market find.
> 
> - CFrye


Ya I have to figure out how to keep that sticker in tact while this is a user. I'm thinking a satin oil based poly with a light wax. I've done some plane handles that way to preserve the patina and they came out great.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Buck Rogers from my Birthday Rust Hunt









No. 1950


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice bandit! I didn't even know there was a Buck Rogers brace. Learn something new every day i guess


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm way to picky…maybe OCD…for my own good. But I don't care. Found a new donor body for my #32 and its beautiful.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Speaking of picky, another mitre box is in the shop.










E C Stearns KeenKutter, 28×5 saw Keen Kutter medalion, complete with all four stops. Happy!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The above should read EC Simmons not Stearns


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I m way to picky…maybe OCD…
> 
> - sansoo22


Whatever you call it you now have a beautiful plane!

Nice, Kev! Where'd you find it?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A CL find.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kev - You really should see someone about this mitre box fetish of yours. )


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, any ideas?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not a clue Kev. If we knew that, we'd all be a lot richer (at least in monetary terms), but where's the fun in that?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Paying for this "Walk-about" Uncle Charles is in my toes, and calves…but, for $9 and change…









Cleaned up nicely…









2 of the three bits..









Large one is a Russel Jennings #9
Smaller of these two is a James Swan # 5-1/2 (5/8")

Unable to read a name on the smallest one…#6


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good job Bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$10 plus tax, today…









Red Head Mfg, New York, USA….









Only thing wrong with it?









Chuck is missing 1 out of 3 jaws, and the springs….I might have a Granit to lend a chuck…..


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This is my take today. A customized block plane, a K-3 and a Chaplin's Patent plane.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Estate sale today…









and…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


From an antique tools dealer today:




































A heavy cast iron plane built for the United Shoe Machinery Corp. This 18" plane resembles a Stanley #51 Chute plane. I've got no idea what this plane was designed for, but it has a skewed "L" shaped profile cutter, and as it is, would make one mean rabbet with a 1/2" width. It's got a pretty stout adjustable fence on it, too.

Gotta confess, I'm not sure if it is for wood or leather, but as Kevin knows, I love all things Boston! It's going right in my glass showcase, after I noodle around on the net to try and find some info on this beauty! I'm guessing 3rd quarter of the 1800's, hopefully some of you guys can fill in some of the details.

TY for looking!

*.[Edit] Holy crap!*

Now I remember why United Shoe Machinery struck a familiar chord in me!! After a bit of reading in Wikipedia, I suddenly remembered my old electronics production job in Central NH I once had in the 1980's. The production manager went to Puerto Rico to salvage a "Sequencer" which was a semi-automatic IC insertion machine. It operated on punched tape, and positioned a circuit board precisely under the 'fingers which selected IC's in the proper order on the board. The huge machine was indeed from "United Shoe Machinery" and everyone thought it was military, with the "USMC" logo on the side. I pondered the 'shoe' aspect of it in those days.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK - I don't know anything about it other than its freaking awesome. Do the handles and whatever it calls a frog mount from underneath? I see three flat head screws on the bottom and can only assume that's what they are for.


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Shoe_Machinery_Corporation

I actually saw this plane (or its twin) come on eBay from a Canadian seller a few months ago. The seller didn't know what it was for either unfortunately so no luck there. According to the Wikipedia page for the United States shoe machinery corporation it was founded until 1899 so the plane would have to be 20th century if that's correct.


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It is obviously super cool though


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys!
apparently 'USMC' was an intrepid survivor of a corporation, and according to Wiki it was concentrating on armaments and the materiel of warfare. Looks like they were a well-diversified corporation, focusing on whatever needs of the world required.

I'm really intrigued now!!

*Sansoo"* Yes, it indeed has exposed screw heads underneath. It doesn't detract from the appearance, IMO.
*Gareth* Yup, I'm busted! It arrived in the mail today. It's going to be well-curated in my home.


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I was really intrigued by it. considered getting it myself but happily someone on here got it so I can find out any information you get on it. Good luck in your investigation and please share what you find out.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gareth, I had to make an offer, and they counter-offered when I gave up on it. I'm glad to have it, though!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, now I'll get out some #40-grit, and shine it up, and put a new tote on it…..just kidding!
Some camella oil and a bit of waxed paper, and it's going into my showcase. Maybe it deserves a presentation case in padauk or acacia, I'll see if I have enough. Thanks, all, for the kind comments!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pretty wild bit of Bostonia PK.

Just a little trivia, the Langdon Mitre Box company started out as a part of the Northampton Shoe Peg Company.

You'd also be amazed at how many companies started out from bicycle manufacturers, particularly in the air plane sector.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Kevin*!
amazing as it is, some manufacturers cling for dear life to a corporate name that no longer has anything to do with their current product lines.

In my hometown, the Nashua Bobbin and Shuttle Co. became Triangle Pacific, the empire of standardized modular kitchen cabinetry. Well, at least they did change the name.

Wasn't the blues singer *Taj Mahal *from Northampton as well?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Springfield, went to high school with his sister.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Springfield, went to high school with his sister.
> 
> - theoldfart


Small world, Kevin! A friend of mine knew him when they both attended UMass Amherst, and in the early 70's he would often perform, incognito, at a bar in Milford, NH known as Red Eyes' Tavern. Old times, man!

This plane has a few studs that have square ends. I'm wondering if there is a specific wrench that was originally included with this set. Looks like a 5/16" 8 point socket would work, but I'm guessing a tool like for oxy-acetylene valves, or maybe a giant clock key sort of wrench is what I should look for.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I graduated from Zoo Mass!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I graduated from Zoo Mass!
> 
> - theoldfart


My biggest regret in life was never spending enough time in western Massachusetts, SW NH, and so. VT. Some fine people out there!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


. Some fine people out there!

There was until we left!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think your plane was used in the printing industry to trim the edges of the lead type. They get post quit frequently in the hand tool forums.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> . Some fine people out there!
> 
> There was until we left!
> 
> - theoldfart


When I get criticized for speaking my mind, I tell people that I moved from the USA to Canada, and increased the average IQ of BOTH countries!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *DonW*!! Yeah, I do recall a discussion on lead sheet printing here. It's a great lead to follow! I'm fascinated by this United Shoe Machinery Corp, and I'll be looking into this further!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bravo PK, hell of a comeback. I will file it away in my snappy comeback folder. Trouble is around Northern CA there's a lot of freedom minded individuals who wouldn't mind speaking with their gnus.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Bravo PK, hell of a comeback. I will file it away in my snappy comeback folder. Trouble is around Northern CA there s a lot of freedom minded individuals who wouldn t mind speaking with their gnus.
> 
> - theoldfart


*Kevin:* "gnus" as in wildebeestes?
or was that Freudian?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not Freudian more like fire arms aficionados!
I've seen a number of online postings using gnus in place of guns. I guess they think it'll keep a lower profile.
I was amazed at how many people own firearms when we moved here. I can't imagine they are all level headed and there have been ongoing issues up in the foothills near here.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Filming a reboot of "Deliverance", are they?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Filming a reboot of "Deliverance", are they?
> 
> - bandit571


That would have been arrows, not gnus,* Bandit*.

Hey, I forgot to mention, that USMC plane above has a tote and knob made of cast iron!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It ain't the arrows I'm worried about…..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I only knew gnus as the kids channel, which kind of translates to Genius, so you can understand my confusion.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The 'United Shoe Machine' block plane, (Their name for it) featured above is listed in PTAMPIA vol. II. My scanner is not working, or I'd show it here. Page 120, 121.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Lets see, another Estate Sale this morning…$18 spent….mostly on a Craftsman Jack plane, with decals..


















Nothing cracked or broke…might be worth that in parts…
needed a few smaller c clamps…$0.50 each..grabbed all they had..which was..









I didn't need a tub full of 6" c clamps….so..what was the final dollar bill for?









28" long, 5-1/2ppi…pre-1928 "8" inside of the "D"...









Thumbhole handle….nothing broken, nothing missing…not too bad of a morning…









BIG teeth…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Box lot sale, today…$15 for this box…









Couple layers of papers?









But wait, there's more…..









And…









Worth the $15?


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'd pay more then 15 bucks for the large swing arm caliper alone. Quality calipers save a lot of time and frustration especially compared to using a tape every few minutes


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Garethmontreal* 10-4 on that!

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Grabbed these today


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How many is that now Kev?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Uh, er, um, a lot


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I guess we could say a lot +1


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Busy day, Kevin! How many spares do you have? ;-)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dave, I no longer say that number out loud. Let's just say many and leave it at that. Stop by some day and you can count 'em!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And here I thought the answer was going to be, "there are no spares! I need every one of them!"


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, that is a given.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Your poor wife. LOL.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Look Out!!! A Mutant!!*




































A friend of mine emailed me, that he had picked up a 'big, heavy plane' and he wanted me to have it.

As he handed it to me, I said, "oh this must be a 5 1/4, it's a foot long"! As I set it on the table…something was wrong, the cutter is 2 3/8" wide!!

After staring at it for a few more minutes, I realized that this thing was a cut-down Stanley #6!!

So, after mulling the options, I wonder if I need a short, wide plane, or should I find another sole, hmmm perhaps even a #7 should work, on which I could transfer the parts over to. That's a real #6 in the background of the fourth photo.

Maybe I'll sharpen it up and keep it as-is, I'm sure I'm the only one on the block with a…Stanley # 6 1/2!!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Now isn't that something you don't see every day?

Sharpen it, use it and report back to the collective PK. I do think it's pretty cool.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is it a 6-1/2 or a 4-3/4? I mean its as wide as a 4-1/2 but a like 3" longer so I'm not sure what its called. I can't think of a need for such a configuration but I kind of wish I had one just so I could come up with a need for it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've had a couple pass through the shop PK. They work just as well as any short fat blade holding thingy. A little lopsided but as always, sharp fixed everything.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't remember which one of you enablers introduced me to bench top drill presses but I've wanted one ever since. Found one yesterday and it followed me home. Not complete or totally original but I can work on it. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I agree with Don that is pretty cool. I've always wanted a post drill but thankfully I don't have anywhere to put one so none have followed me home yet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


it looks like it was meant to be motor driven, and a handle was added??


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I think it was originally hand cranked then someone added the pulley and subsequently converted the pulley back to a crank.

Also, judging by the stud on the upper frame there used to be an autpfeed stop.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I ve had a couple pass through the shop PK. They work just as well as any short fat blade holding thingy. A little lopsided but as always, sharp fixed everything.
> 
> - Don W


Thanks, *DonW!*
*
Candy*, I don't have a drill press as awesome as yours, but I have a few barn post drills. I have yet to mount one in my shop, because the 'Achilles heel' is the fact that the quill has to be cranked back up to its upper position manually before you can start to drill a second hole. Is this true of yours too?
That brass badge just knocks me out!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Now isn t that something you don t see every day?
> 
> Sharpen it, use it and report back to the collective PK. I do think it s pretty cool.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks, *Kevin!* I think I'd rather get a proper #6 or #7 sole… Nahhh I got 'em coming outta my ears. Somebody put a lot of work fairing down the sides… fooled me good!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks fellers. I'm dating it between 1915 and 1931. Anyone got anything else on that?
Kevin, auto feed stop? Like a depth stop?
The pictures I'm finding online show a hand crank and no pulley. 
PK, I'll have to check. Working today and tomorrow. So it might not happen until Friday.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Something like that, saw a pic on the web. Yankee bench drills have them.

Edit, couldn't find the pic but I think this is close to yours, a number 8

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=38251

Another pic showing the auto feed stop

https://ontarioantiquetools.com/shop/drilling/goodell-pratt-9-bench-drill/


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A Logo for Poopiekt to enjoy looking up..


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Kevin! I'll have to check the chuck for patent dates as well as the auto feed stop. 
Ottumwa, Iowa home of Radar O'Reilly of M*A*S*H fame!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Candy,* I know absolutely nothing about post drills, but I was wondering about that lonely post under the chuck. Doesn't it seem like it's the swivel mount for a small maybe circular table of some sort?

DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes Dan it is missing the table. Should be pretty easy to replace/make (famous last words).


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, you need to find the vise that went with the 8 1/2!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Yes Dan it is missing the table. Should be pretty easy to replace/make (famous last words).
> 
> - CFrye


Perhaps this might help…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Yes Dan it is missing the table. Should be pretty easy to replace/make (famous last words).
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> ...


Ooops, forgot to mention, this is an internet image, not an item in my posession.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A Logo for Poopiekt to enjoy looking up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Bandit, I'm only able to scrape up the google hits like anyone else. Apparently they were among the first to include rafter's tables on the face of the square, so that's gotta account for something! I still use my square, an ancient Stanley, but only for checking square on cabinet carcasses during glue-up. Your Nicholl is definitely a collector's item!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Candy, you need to find the vise that went with the 8 1/2!
> 
> - theoldfart


There's a vise? Tell me more please. I was already considering making a vise.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Something like this? Is this homemade?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is the right one.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Candy*, That drill press vise is a clever idea whether it's home made or not. Self centering jaws are very useful in that situation. It's a precursor to X-Y vises that offer more flexibility, but I can't imagine a vintage drilling fixture like this ever having one of those, and I've never seen a self centering vise on one either. Still I think if you're going to use the drill, then by all means set one of these on it. They're easily changed out for something that might be more original.

I've been tempted because there are several of these old post drills for sale within driving distance. They seem to be incomplete in one way or another, so that's a deterrent. If I get one, I'd like it to be capable of drilling 1" holes in a steel block. That heft would make it worth its keep in my shop.

Nothing useful, just chatting.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Candy, type in archive.org in your browser then Goodell Pratt in the search line. You should get about six GP catalogues.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Candy, type in archive.org in your browser then Goodell Pratt in the search line. You should get about six GP catalogues.
> 
> - theoldfart


I don't think that si correct … anymore…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Two sales, today….spent $2 at one of them…








And a dollar bill at the other…









yes, I rattled both handles when I picked them up…the North Bros. No. 41?









6 bits, plus the one on the end …..










Ain't they cute…?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, just did it last night and it worked.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The archive.org site worked for me. That is a treasure trove! Thanks Kevin!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Glad you found it. Think of it as a vintage want list.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of being a kid and going through the Sears/Montgomery Ward catalogue making my Christmas list!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Random question: can a patent date (like on the chuck of this little drill press) be useful in dating the manufacture of the item? It seems I read that somewhere the dates are not used after 7 years or so.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That can be tricky. The patent date on saws are actually for the screws, can,t tell you how many EBay and Craig's List ads say the saw is 1887! The patent could be just for the chuck. On your drill I'd go through the catalogues and find an 8 that had the stud for the auto depth stop.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I haven't found the stud on a No. 8 yet. I did find the 1895 patent date on the chuck in the1922 catalog so I guess that refutes what I thought I read.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The patent date is just another clue. You know where to start. The piece will never (well almost never) be older than the date.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don, just did it last night and it worked.
> 
> - theoldfart


I did not work around noon, but worked later. At noon I was sent elsewhere I don't know why.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spent $3.50 today, on top of the $3 yesterday…hmm..









Picked a few chisels..6mm, 18mm, and 25mm…..
A Disston D-8..









10 ppi, just a bit rusty…








Will have to look up when this style medallion was in use…









Just can't seem to resist a decent D-8….
And, along with the chisels..









1/2" Pony pipe clamp….seemed to have plenty of pipe…









Maybe?
There were 3 other pipe clamps for sale….mostly with a defect or two…picked out the best of the 4….along with the chisels…


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I didn't get out as cheap as Bandit did but I don't think I did too bad. $70 for 4 planes today. 









A very nice type 16 #4 with excellent japanning and nickel finishes.
A type 12 #3 with very nice japanning but wrong iron and lever cap.
An ugly type 16 #4 with no iron but it did come with a lever cap…a very nice pre-Stanley logo cap that is already in my nice parts bin.
And last but not least a very confusing 5C. It has a brass depth adjuster with rosewood handles but a Type 17 lever cap with piss poor machining on the body. Oh and an extra machined groove in the base of the frog. More pics on that when I get it cleaned up. I think that #5 is either a very late type 16, a very early type 17, or some frankenplane that should have been stamped imperfect.


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just got this on eBay auction for 64 us including shipping. It's missing the front knob but I think I still came out ahead.




























It's a Bailey Victor block plane but I have no which model and the seller didn't say. If anyone has an idea which model I'd happy for the info.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I finally picked up something from my long term want list. A Stanley #77 dowel machine. It was caked with grease, oil and sawdust so it looked rusty from the EBay pics. It did not turn easily nor smoothly but cleaned up rather nicely, just have to hone the cutter.



















Now the real chase is on for a few other cutters.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Slow weekend…2 sales….spent $12 total…first sale…









$10 Grinder?









Wheels never have even been used…
And, the $2 sale..









And, after a good clean up (threw away parts that were to messed up)









In the process of swapping out grinders in the shop….


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What a find for that bench grinder. I saw one of those locally on CL not long ago but it did not look anything like that. Does that have the push/pull switch on the front?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yep. Just gave it a trial run..once I haul it's heavy self down to the shop….runs quiet, no vibrations to make it walk across the bench…might just be a keeper?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats Kevin!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Kev. You'll have to have a dowel off with Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not many can put the square peg in the round hole!!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Kevin! Lookin' real good there. Have you tried it yet? Didn't see anything about that….

DanK


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Dan, I need to hone the cutter. there was a little corrosion on the cutting edge.

thanks everyone.

Action pics when the cutter is set.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Kevin,* Terrific dowel machine!! Great find, and great refurbishing!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks PK.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That thing is way cool! You should put up a video on how it works after you've had a chance to hone it.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'll have to think about that.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*This arrived on my doorstep today:*




























This is a genuine Armstrong's #A3050 linoleum cutter. *Saw it, had to have it.*

I know what you're thinking, what's a linoleum flooring tool doing in Lumberjocks? Well… Jim Bode has one!!
Well.. it does kinda resemble a plane,and no doubt was based on contemporary planes of the period. (1920) It's just an artifact, and fascinating enough to me to include it in my collection of weird, bygone tools. I have to find what the cutter looked like, and probably make one. The body has a zinc-ish feel to it.

Probably from the manufacturer of Armstrong tile. Anyone remember 'Congoleum'?? LOL!

*Hope you like.*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Have some work to do…









And..









About $14…









That #3? 









Sargent VBMc….The #4 is a Stanley Type 17…..the jack plane is a "parts" plane from Millers Falls/Craftsman…
Might take a while to clean these up…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just can't help myself. I can't resist cool doohickies and this is one of them.










Very thick steel, anodized blue/black with etched white lettering that even I can read. Oh, and..










By Standard Takedown and badged for a hardware store.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love knockdown squares!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I know, I learned about them from you!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Now your chest is compete!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


.... and mine isn't. :-( Very cool square, now I need one of those. You guys are going to get me broke… lol


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Your doing just fine on your own Don!

Smitty, every time I say that another "must have" appears on the horizon(internet, Craigs List, flea market or garage sale).


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Huh! I was unaware of knockdown squares. Uh, thanks, guys.

Got my spoke pointer the other day, but at this point, Ali have is the "before" picture. Hopefully before and after will be ready soon.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


For those that are interested Jon Zimmers Tools has three for sale now.

Scroll down to framing squares, the first three are TD's.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One or two of these might be a good deal.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2721178871460630


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Found a few items, today..









and..









base is a type 10….had a block plane iron, instead of the #3's iron/chipbreaker…









Has a few "issues", besides just rust….









Stanley No. 31, with the Eagle logo on the "nose"...









Saw set?









Die set?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Uh, thanks, Kevin. I think I'll manage to pass on those. I have the spoke pointer and a saw that I've bought on eBay and haven't gotten cleaned up yet. I'm trying to not get too far ahead of myself on projects.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The take down ad from a 1930 catalogue for the Southington Hardware Co.










Talking to someone about making a new case.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


BigBlock, the middle one is the best deal since it's complete. I have a Canedy Otto and it is my main drill press.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Missed out on a good deal this morning.










Ad said no early birds, got there twenty minutes early to be first in line. Guy was walking out with the item I wanted.

Look closely, middle back row. Combination plane in like new condition with cutters.

$20. sigh


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I just picked this up










the end










And inside



















My favorite style with double pinion gears. Never been used!


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is definitely worthy of a You suck! Kevin.


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's a beauty too.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Drool.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Amazing find Kev. Congrats!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Talk about new looking. Nice find!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












I just found this nice little Shelton. I think I may have paid too much for it, but I like it. I couldn't resist buying it. According to the research I've done thus far, it was patented in 1933 so this could be from that early time frame. I'm not sure if I will clean it up and sell it or do a super job of cleaning and tuning and keep it. It would be nice to have it look as nice as "The Don's" Shelton that he has on display on his page. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a Millers Falls box Kevin. Very nice!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty. I have to figure out how to preserve and store the box.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Thanks Smitty. I have to figure out how to preserve and store the box.
> 
> - theoldfart


I'm just spit-balling here, but we've all seen many worn, tattered and faded boxes, and this box looks pristine. Might I suggest that it be stored in a paper bag or box to keep the light away from it and keep it from trapping excessive moisture?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good idea Kent, thanks.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wrap it in acid free paper. A good librarian in preservation might be able to tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


SCORE Kevin!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't go rust hunting often now, because (1) I have too much to do, (2) I am way behind on restoration, but today we stopped at a garage sale.










Toothing Plane with Buck brothers toothing iron ... $2
"Box scraper" (maybe homemade ?) ... $2
Diston D8 (No medalian, visible etch) ... $4

I am very excited about the toothing plane.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Good get on the Toother Don.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks … I know … a surprise.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice, Don!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow Don!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cheap garage sale this morning….









Rasps and chisels….1/2 round was tossed away…the "flat side" ..wasn't.
and got a free spider nest, too..









But had to pay $0.40 for the holder…









Threw out the plastic tool roll…and the not so flat file…..4-in-hand might come in handy….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$43 for the lot of it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Found at a yard sale friday..









Stainless steel rusts?









Not that I am cheap, or anything..









Just Frugal…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, two Stanley mitre box saw releases?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


These things?










I had no idea.

They're not like this one.










A modern incarnation?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Guess I got that wrong. Wonder what they are?

Where's Johnny?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Maybe for the newrr boxes that didn't require backsaws?


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












I got these for 25 bucks at auction here in Montreal. 
A bit brace, 3 blocks planes (a Burgundy Stanley 9 1/2, an unmarked Stanley 9 1/2 clone with a black diamond cutter and a type 1 no 19 block plane with 1872 j logo on the cutter).
And a no 5 plane. 
The no 5 had a yellow Stanley cap from a type 19 or 20 but as you can see in the picture the body of the plane and knobs are definitely not from a Stanley type 19 or 20. When I got him home I took off the lever cap and iron and saw the frog was attached with domed bolts and two washers like a union. I reached out to Stanley porter (who I had never talked to before) at the revived union mfg co asking for help identifying my plane. Within 20 minutes I had an email back asking me to call him. I can say enough nice things about Stanley who provided me with a wealth of information and a great conversation he also informed that my no 5 was made by the Birmingham plane company which I was very happy to hear. Now I just need to find a cap lever and chip breaker and a cutter to match ha.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The two little blocks with screws are framing square stops for cutting stair stringers. They are mirror images of each other so the screw is on top for both of them or so I guess. They aren't old as you can see the flash on the casting joint.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Aluminum stair guages? Weird shape, when compared to the more tradition brass stair points I have.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I picked this up last week on eBay. Nice little vise and it saves me having to make one. I seem to keep moving my 28" saw vise around the shop nowadays since all my saws are restored and sharp, so I was thinking of replacing it with a smaller one I can hang on the wall when it isn't in use. The jaws on this one are 14" long, so even if I'm sharpening a 28" rip saw, I'll only have to reposition it once.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Terrific find, Andy. Looks like it could be a Brit build: perfect.


----------



## JethroBodean (Aug 18, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A Logo for Poopiekt to enjoy looking up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note: I just realized I'm replying to an older post.

Nicholls was best known for squares, but I picked up one of their Mitre Boxes last year. Really impressed with the quality.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


This came out of hiding…while the Furnace Crew was here..









Did Monkey lose his wrench?









Or, just toss it away?

Thems leather washers on the handle…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just treated myself to this beauty and the nice thing is that it has already been perfectly restored, sole lapped and finely tuned. Ain't she a stunner? I might have to sleep with it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Andy. Congrats to you!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ I want one…but when someone says they "treated" themselves to a plane my wallet goes and hides from me.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


LOL. Hey, I've worked hard this year and I'm worth it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Another nice addition Andy


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> LOL. Hey, I ve worked hard this year and I m worth it.
> 
> - Brit


I here that. I've treated myself to a couple nice planes. That's how my wallet knows to go hide now. But what's the point in working so hard if you don't splurge from time to time.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow, Andy! Someone's really pampering himself!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love it! It's a beautiful addition to your collection.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Finally got time to get out of the city and do some rust hunting in a handful of the small towns around me. Sun was shining all day, it was about 73 deg and the best part was I barely had cell service ALL DAY!

Miller Falls 1324 6in brace has a cracked jaw but ratchet and bearings were well maintained so I grabbed it. I rarely see the smaller size and wanted one. Just need to find a spare jaw for it before i put it to work.

Only other real interesting thing is the aluminum 4 edge plane. Looks like it came right out of the 50s. Not a super collectible thing but I thought it was cool. The block plane is a Van Camp which ive never seen so snagged it as well as an HSB&Co no 4 and a Keen Kutter K4 to restore and add to my rogues gallery collection.

The Baileys are just for restoration and resale to help fund my habit…i mean hobby.


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally got a lathe I've been scanning the classifieds here in Montreal every couple days for decent one that's affordable and not to far away because I don't have a vehicle at the moment. Found one today and just got it home. Its a 36" delta with some extra adapters and tid bits. I got a set of inside outside calipers, 6 turning chisels and whole bunch of bar clamps for 200.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Great Find!
The delta "Double Duty" was advertised as a wood lathe, OR a metal lathe. 
Have fun with the restoration.

Goose


----------



## garethmontreal (Mar 10, 2020)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's awesome thanks man. I wonder if that's why there are different size drive belts. Time try and track down a copy of the manual online. Sweet.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I picked up a tiny spokeshave last week which is only 3 3/4" long made be D. Flather & Sons.


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hi Gang, I just purchased this nice but used No. 26 and I believe it's a Type 15. Am I wrong? I don't understand the iron though, could this have been the original? And when did they come out with the "Bailey" in front of the knob?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


*Some recent acquisitions:*










A Stanley 5 1/2, Union #21, Millers Falls #10 and a Stearns clip-on.

And now, for those with a strong stomach, here are two truncated planes. God only knows why somebody would shorten a plane, maybe to fit a toolbox? Anyway, here's a Stanley #7 shortened to 12 1/2 inches, and a Union #8, shortened to 19 1/2 inches. I have correct full length beds from other corresponding planes which need this exact hardware, so it all works out.










I dunno, that bobbed #7 kinda grows on me. It's like if you were using a #4 1/2 and wished it had a little more ooomph, this would be the next logical step. I've got a dozen or so of Transitionals that came my way with god-awful hack and whack, but these are the first two iron planes that came to me missing their heads and tails.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice finds. I've heard about the planes being cut down to fit a tool box, although I'm not sure that's the same for the metallics. I've got a 607 that is badly warped for the last couple inches I've contemplated taking a hack saw to.

I've had a few 7's and 8's come through my shop a little shorter than when they left the factory.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *DonW*!!
It seems unlikely that a heel and toe would be damaged in such a way that the only remedy would be an amputation. Maybe the side rails got nipped right at the end and the owner saw the only way out was by hacking a portion of the end off. If that #607 was mine, I'd put in a permanent watch on Ebay for another #607 body.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The last day of 2020 was a good day for hunting. 
Found this at a Antique store. It was slow and I was telling the owner about the planes he had in the store, adn he said, "Wait a minute, I think I have another one in back" and he came out with this little plane:


















A Stanley 148 (7/8) in rather nice condition. Of course I had to buy it since I didn't have one.










Brought it home and made some a short groove and tongue. Works really nice even without the blades sharpened. I will using this little beauty to widen boards in the near future.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Made a trip down to Springfield,OH…..Heart of Ohio Antique Center….spent a little over 2 hours of walking around….most of the hand planes were WAY over-priced….$40 for a Stanley #220 block plane….even a Handyman #4 was marked as that price! Picked a Mitre Box saw..$15..









At least the handle was solid….Logo?









4" x 26", 12 ppi Kromedge…from Toronto, CAN. 
Then a couple fancy drill/drivers…









Yankee No. 130A with a bit..and the Goodell Pratt Co. Push drill, with about 6 tips onboard…









Then a small pointy object…









Stamped as a Starrett, from Athol, MASS. USA…$4
Then this critter showed up…









Brass and Walnut handle, lever is steel…blade is blued, and is stamped as a SW Stanley…strange part?









This is a "normal" sized Bevel Gauge sitting beside it

All in all…$68 counting sales tax….( almost tripped over a Stanley No. 7, that was just laying on the floor…$125….wasn't in my budget for today..sorry)

Not too bad of a day…I need a nap, from all that walking around…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Goodell Pratt Company, Toolsmiths, No. 185….of the 7 bits found inside…5 were fitted back into the handle…the last 2? One is in the chuck, the other is headed for the M-F No. 188A I have….will also fit the M-F No. 100…..

haven't been able to remove the screwdriver tip from the Yankee No. 130A..yet….tip has Yankee 3013 stamped into it….Part Number, maybe? There is also a "Division of Stanley Tools" Stamped underneath the North Bros. MFG. CO.

And a PHILA. PA. USA after that…the G-D #185 has a patent date right below the bit selector…and there are drill guides, to show what size bit is in each spot..

Methinks the small bevel gauge may come in handy for doing Dovetails?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I like that small bevel gauge. Been more than a handful of times I've looked at mine and thought a smaller one would be super useful at times.

My last trip to the BIG antique mall by me had a lot of overpriced Stanley planes. Like you mentioned 220's, handyman, and a metric butt load of transitionals that had worthless bodies all WAY over priced. None of the booths there deal specifically in tools though. Sometimes i find something rare at a very reasonable price but more often than not I walk away empty handed. I think they mostly do a cursory check on ebay see the word Stanley and mark it up just because.

Now the guy who is an exclusive tool dealer over by my folks house is dangerous. He prices stuff below ebay and has nearly all collector grade tools. I think every time I walk in there I can literally hear my wallet scream.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Now the guy who is an exclusive tool dealer over by my folks house is dangerous. He prices stuff below ebay and has nearly all collector grade tools. I think every time I walk in there I can literally hear my wallet scream.
> 
> - sansoo22


Where is this guy??


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Now the guy who is an exclusive tool dealer over by my folks house is dangerous. He prices stuff below ebay and has nearly all collector grade tools. I think every time I walk in there I can literally hear my wallet scream.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> ...


Antiques on the Prairie in Baldwin City, KS. Located at the corner of 6th and High St.

My last trip there netted these. This was my birthday trip.









I want to say with sales tax that was $120 dollar day. I know the #18 ran me $55, I think the combination square was around $50, and the auger bits made up the rest.

Edit: I'm headed back there on this Saturday. I can take some pics of his inventory if he doesn't mind. His top shelf stuff like the Bedrock 602 I can't afford but it was still reasonably priced compared to others like Jim Bode.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















A few things from a recent road trip:
*
A Woden W-78 Filister plane*, which in my opinion is a step above any Stanley #78 due to having two fence rods. I have been using my similar Record #778 with the same dual rods and I really like it, this Woden will not disappoint.

Next, a pair of *Veritas dovetail markers*, a 1:6 and a 1:8. More stuff for the marking tools drawer!

Finally, a set of "*Wood River"* cabinet corner casters.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$47 and change, today…









$40 for this plane…


















A little rough around the edges…the rest of the cash? was split between sales Tax and a drill…









Millers Falls No. 77 ($4..)









has the enclosed gear box….may clean both of these "treasures" up, later this week….turned down a Winchester No. 6 ($80!!!) and a Winchester No. 4 ( $65?) seller had at least 3 shelves of just planes….a very dangerous place to go….and only 3-4 city blocks away from me….depending on where I park….


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> A Woden W-78 Filister plane*, which in my opinion is a step above any Stanley #78 due to having two fence rods. I have been using my similar Record #778 with the same dual rods and I really like it, this Woden will not disappoint.
> 
> - poopiekat


I have the WS Birminham A78 and the Record 778. Apparrently, your W78 fits between them in the evolutionary line. Both planes have their plusses and minuses, but I've found that I prefer to use the 778 because of the nicer depth adjuster and the slots on the screws, but it's even nicer with the front knob from the earlier planes. The rods on the A78 screw into the body, so I feel that they are more secure.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, *Kent!* That's a good point you made, about the Record #778.
I wonder if these originally came with those little tommy bars that fit into the holes of the rods, to tighten them. I've only seen them on my Craftsman #78, still in the box!
Now that you bring it up, I'm aware somewhat of a family similarity in the British plane brands, Irwin, Marples, Record, and those you mentioned. I'm sure they share some DNA, probably with Stanley involvement to some extent.
In the background is an ancient "Hobby Craft" lathe, from the 1940's, I want to convert it into a metalworking lathe/mill combo just for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I've never seen any pictures of any tommy bars, so I expect that they were just meant to be used with whatever nail was handy at the time. FWIW, that article also mentioned that the rods on your W78 were a larger diameter than on my A78. From a tactile perspective, I think that's a good thing.

Don't forget that E Preston was also swallowed by Marples. The British saw industry is so convoluted with buyouts and takeovers that I'm afraid to go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Was out and about, today…little place about 3 blocks away..start here..









Then to the next stall..









Shelves..









Choppers? 









Coopers Plane?









One for PPK…









Others?









$75 K-4…









$65 W-4…









$80 W-6c ( Winchester planes…)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So…what did I bring home for $40?









Well, a 2 grit oil stone in a box..









Bit holder, with 3 badly worn bits in the handle..









Stanley No. 65 Marking Gauge..









And a Stanley No. 5 Jack Plane…($20 !)



























Might see how the clean up….and maybe find some tips for that holder…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Most of my usual haunts are still closed due to this lockdown, but I did manage to score this:




























Having this Disston Canada backsaw finally restores balance and harmony, it makes me nuts to have anything other than one saw per mitre box. Gotta have equal counts of saws and mitre boxes.
Anyway, this saw is 26" length, 31" overall, with a nice brass medallion in the handle. About half of the etch is still visible. I'm still waiting for the price to drop on the Langdon box, locally advertised. Then… I'll need yet another saw!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find! Congrats.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Nice find! Congrats.
> 
> - Brit


Thanks,* Brit! * Pretty slim pickin's lately, wherever I go.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just picked up a nice old woman's tooth router. Only needs a quick clean and sharpen, although I'll probably replace the brass nut on the back with a wing nut.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


" Gotta have equal counts of saws and mitre boxes"

Oops, I'm in trouble.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> " Gotta have equal counts of saws and mitre boxes"
> 
> Oops, I'm in trouble.
> 
> - theoldfart


I figured you'd pick up on this sooner or later, Kevin!

But, it's true, a mitre box without saw is like a day without sunshine. Problem is, when I'm out and about, I never remember whether I have a saw deficit or a mitre box deficit, so I continually buy whatever I see to keep the Universe in balance.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


There's no hope for you two. LOL.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm out of balance, three unmatched saws! EC Atkins. The bottom two are SW's.



















This one does have a match.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice backsaws, Kevin!
Do you need mitre boxes to go with them? Out on the prairie here, there were three or four boxes without saws…Free! And I mean, separate random listings from different addresses. None made in Western Massachusetts, so I didn't bother.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


" None made in Western Massachusetts, so I didn't bother."

Well that is disappointing, living in a quality mitre box impaired area must be difficult. 

I have at least five saw-deprived boxes at the moment. Go over to the mitre box thread, i posted pics of the latest haul.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Wow those are nice!

My find yesterday was a Ram saber saw. $1.










In metal box, with spare blades and fence arm and instructions / warranty card. Grounded plug (original, and in great shape). Works! Needed one, too.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yesterday was a tad skimpy…









That box is 24" long….backsaw is 14" ($5)...then..









( IF anyone needs this sand blaster nozzle, let me know)
Then a whopping dollar bill ( actually, 4 Quarters) for this lovely looking pair..









Irwin Screwdriver..and a Crescent Plumber's Chisel….

Last time out…found a Sabre saw…




































Apparently, IF I flip the guide bar over…









You can cut circles with it….will keep it with the $4.45 Power Planer…


















How many #5 planes you know have an adjustable mouth…









Hmmm…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Wow those are nice!
> 
> My find yesterday was a Ram saber saw. $1.
> 
> ...


That's a cool old saw! You should send in the warranty card to see what kind of a response you get.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hah! I know that one: "Return to Sender".

The saw does have an almost 'Buck Rogers' look, right? High style!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hmmm…Yard Sale item…$3…wasn't expecting too much…was more for stashing some of my own tools…









Bottom does not have any shelves….the 3 drawers do work, and lock when the top is closed…Opened this up…









These can stay put..removed a few "goodies", though..









Yep, that be a corncob handle…
Next drawer?









Not sure I'll keep these things..









Middle drawer did have a few "Goodies"....and the bottom drawer?









That small file MIGHT just work on a backsaw I have..

Extras floating around..









Punch by Herbrandt, Nail set by Blue Grass…Can/bottle opener is from Blatz, "Milwaukee's Favorite Premium Beer"(marked NOT FOR RE-SALE..) a Vaughan U.S.A 62

Not too bad…for just $3?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not much, but something. Found a Stanly No. 118 yesterday, $4.










Also a smaller Stanley Hurwood for $2 that was a nice find.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


2 items came home from the Hunt, today,,









OEM Price tag?









Not that I'm cheap or anything..but, this is a little bit better price..









1/3 sheet sander, by Weller…a Model Number 700..


















Now, anyone know what that silver knob is on the back end?

The other part of today's Hunt…









An Unknown saw…8ppi (stamped) straight back, 26" long plate









This side has just 3 bolts….however..









This side of the handle has no bolts, no holes for bolts….but, the price is right…..saw is well set, and sharp.








Just…different…haven't found any etch…yet…

And that was today's "haul"


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I don't share your excitement for tailed tools BAndit, but I really enjoy seeing some of the other stuff you're lucky enough to find. That saw would have followed by home at five times that price.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not much in the way of rust on this one.



















M Copeland moving fillister , pre Civil War. I already have a screw arm plow plane by Copeland.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Have since been informed…that the cross cut hand saw might be a Wheeler, Madden, and Clemson…of Middletown, NY…Might even include that keyhole saw as well…

Those are not bolts…










But a strange looking screw. Might be a bit rough finding any replacements for these…


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Have since been informed…that the cross cut hand saw might be a Wheeler, Madden, and Clemson…of Middletown, NY…Might even include that keyhole saw as well…
> 
> Those are not bolts…
> 
> ...


Those screws are probably made pre-1840! See here.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


In the process of moving my aged Mother-in-Law, my wife brought home this dandy of an electric drill, circa 1958. Looking at it, reminded me of my father's campaign to ground all electrical appliances. At the time, ground lugs were becoming more prevalent, especially on metal-jacketed tools. Dad grounded his circa 1957 Craftsman 8" table saw because just touching it produced a slight 'tickle' if you touched it. In the early 60's, as the US slowly converted to ground lug plugs and outlets, the danger of shock actually increased because you might be using an old drill with a 'hot' case, on a table saw worktop that WAS grounded!! Zap!

So looking at this new acquisition reminded me of that old argument regarding defective wiring or shorts in old electrical tools.

This drill is a Sloan-Ashland, 2 amp drill that according to my wife is 62 years old, passed from her grandfather to her father. Ironically, the ground lug on the plug was wrenched off, but it runs the way I remember old drills used to run. I won't do much with it 'til I can find a cord of suitable age, with proper grounding lug.



















Presented here just out of curiosity. I have not done any research yet, this company probably got merged or bought out by bigger fish. The company partnered with Toyota on their sewing machine lines in the '50s.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












IF you look in the background…you will catch a glimpse of an all metal Power Kraft, 3/8" drill…

the cord is a 3 wire, with one for the grounding lug in the plug, that is also bolted to the metal body of the drill….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> IF you look in the background…you will catch a glimpse of an all metal Power Kraft, 3/8" drill…
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks for posting, Bandit!!

Power Kraft…. Wasn't that the house brand of Monkey-Wards? That was a good brand back in the day, before the double-insulated high impact plastic ones they sold in the 1970's. Some of these older ones used to emit this curious ozone-like aroma while you used them… the mark of a well-built, high quality drill1


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


still runs great, today..too….

IF you see one without the ground lug on the plug….do NOT use it…...them "tingles" in the hand tends to hurt, after a while…

Better pictures..









A look at the name plate..








Need to work on the cord a bit….I do have "back-up" if need be..









But, I need to either replace the ward's cord…or just retape it…note the green ground wire?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Followed me home today, can I keep it?









price tag said $15…..bought it for $10…








Dunlap No. 3D BB









aka..Millers Falls No. 8….dressed down to sell at Sears & Roebuck…









Only defect found?









Not a biggie….


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I couldn't resist this slice of history. Late 18th, early 19th century. Excellent condition considering its age. 6"x2"x1".


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Was in a $2 Tool Bag, with 10 pliers…









Hmm..no rust?









Holster has been used as a strop, too…









Hmmm…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Take a look at this Bandit: 




I'd say you got a good deal.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yesterday's main find..a bit Rusty & Krusty..









Millers Falls No. 9, Type 3..




































This WAS the asking price..managed to get it down to $12.75…









mainly due to that huge chip on the edge of the iron…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Millers Falls No. 9, Type 3 has since been rehabbed..









Those are/were blued steel bolts for the handles…most of the "blue" was rusted away..









99% of the nickel plate was missing..coat of shiny silver Rustoleum to restore..









Sole looks better..









That be a Brass adjustor wheel…so this was an early type 3…before the steel ones were used..









Not too bad for a $12.45 plane?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice job Bandit!


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Got a few things from the flea market today. I've been wanting a drill press table for a while and 10.00 was to good of a deal to pass up so I lugged it around all day. Picked up a few more chisels that I don't really need and a new coping and fret saw. I got the little Stanley no 65 for a whopping 1.00! It was a good day.










While browsing some planes the guy handed me this! I've never even seen a no 1 let alone held one! I had goosebumps! He had a no 2 to match it as well. Too rich for my blood but cool nonetheless!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$1,500? Was that the price? (Asking for a friend)


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup 1500.00 for the no 1. It was already sold when I saw it. He was waiting for the guy to come back and grab it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Too rich for me….
However…this saw did come home with me this morning..









I figured for $3, it might come in handy? 








It does have a couple spots of rust….where the handle pivots….otherwise?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Pickings have been pretty slim lately. I grabbed this pile for a reasonable price. Here is once use I agree evapo-rust is appropriate for.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find Don. When you need a C-clamp, you need a C-clamp.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Looks like someone was gluing the cockpit coaming on their home-built wooden kayak.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice Phil. I bet they are a pleasure to paddle around in.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a few planes recently. 3 auction lots of 2 planes each. First is a 9 1/2 with a broken cheek. Next is an 18 1/4 so that is my first knuckle cap plane. Next is a 65 1/2 sweetheart that is missing the adjustment knob on the back as well as some of the plating on the top. Then there is a No 5c body without cutter, chip breaker or lever cap. The next is a type 11 5 1/2c but it does have two holes drilled through the bed at the ends. Finally is the No 2 with no apparent issues. First picture is as received and second is after a basic washing and some rust removal.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Barn Sale today…spent $2

















Not sure IF that is a 306 or a 307 Sargent block plane? Both Squares are Stanleys….and a 3" c clamp

Combo square is a Stanley 122. Has a level and a scriber, ruler was painted black. Hmmm, looks more like it had been blued…factory? 
Miter Tri Square is a Stanley No. 501 A









Block plane might need a new cap iron..









As a wooden wedge locks it in place…iron has "FIRESTONE" "SUPREME" stamped into it…sliding "toe" has both a 307 and a 317 stamped into it?

Would like to head back there tomorrow, and see what else they have left….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok…Day #2….stopped by a Garage Sale, first…..The Boss buys a Pioneer Woman's knife set ($8) and then I get a cheap saw…for a $1..









Did you know that Warren and Ted made a miter box, AND a Superior Saw? They wanted $2 for the "set", paid a dollar instead…









Handle could;d use a little work, maybe shape it a bit better?

Then on to the Barn Sale..to see what was left..









$2 for this pile of goodies? 1/2" chisel ( Craftsman?) seemed to have been a dog's chew toy..









The bevel gauge has a brown Bakelite handle, a steel bolt, and a brass lever..









Blade has a blued finish…and is Stamped..









Craftsman BN….The block plane is a Stanley No. 120









Side view? ( needs a good cleaning..)









A look under the "hood"?









Been well used, half the grooves on the adjuster are worn away….grooves?









Tiny ones…finer adjustments? Strange place for the Stanley Rule & Level Co. logo?

Not too bad of a weekend? $13 total, counting the knife set ( to keep the Boss happy..)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















The only treasure I could find today, from a local flea market: A molding plane, #2 round. This completes my set of hollow and round molding planes by eighths. Maker's mark obscured by an owner's stamp. There is a logo, a crown with 3 lobes which may help me identify. Time to hit the books! Still holding on to the remote possibility of assembling a complete matched set by maker, that would be the holy grail for me! My set of mixed American, British, and Canadian H & Rs will do the job for now.


----------



## JrneedzMoreClamps (Sep 26, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


wife braught this home today its a crafstman 100 12 inch bandsaw model number 103.24260 i believe its 1950s


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The only treasure I could find today, from a local flea market: A molding plane, #2 round. This completes my set of hollow and round molding planes by eighths. Maker s mark obscured by an owner s stamp. There is a logo, a crown with 3 lobes which may help me identify. Time to hit the books! Still holding on to the remote possibility of assembling a complete matched set by maker, that would be the holy grail for me! My set of mixed American, British, and Canadian H & Rs will do the job for now.
> 
> - poopiekat


It is a J. NOOITGEDAGT a Dutch plane. I collect them when I can, but only because I live in Holland, Michigan.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> It is a J. NOOITGEDAGT a Dutch plane. I collect them when I can, but only because I live in Holland, Michigan.
> 
> - Combo Prof


*
Thanks, Combo Prof!!!*
I always thought of Nooitgedagt tools as being of Swiss or Swedish origin. I have a few of their wooden-bodied horn planes, and I really like them. In my mind I must have confused them with Eskiltuna products, maybe? Thanks for setting the record straight. I wonder if there are complete sets of hollow and rounds from Nooigdegakt?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> It is a J. NOOITGEDAGT a Dutch plane. I collect them when I can, but only because I live in Holland, Michigan.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> ...


*I think you can find complete sets. They were making them as late as 1950 and perhaps longer. I found the following reference:*

Ca. 1950 J. Nooitgedagt & Zonen, IJlst, The Netherlands, manufacturer of woodworking tools, was founded in 1865.
In 1998 the company was taken over by 'Record'.
The factory closed in 2003.

*Apparently they still exist as I have found this record.*

J Nooitgedagt EN Zonen Beheer BV is one of the largest Dutch firms in Netherlands (Holland). The main office of J Nooitgedagt EN Zonen Beheer BV is located in Ijlst in Netherlands (Holland).

Name: J Nooitgedagt EN Zonen Beheer BV (Map below)
Street: Roodhemsterweg 7
City: 8651 CV Ijlst
Country: Netherlands (Holland)
Phone: +31 515 531441
Fax: +31 515 531581

*But I am not sure if they are making wood body planes anymore. I often see newish ones on ebay.
*


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


TY!!
And now, it's all owned by Irwin, who has pretty much gobbled up all tool lines worldwide.

Just maybe, some visionary sees a post-apocalyptic need for basic tools? Lol, I'll be ready!.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Moan on:

Is there a special eBay camera you can buy that takes really grainy, badly lit and out of focus photos? It makes you wonder if some sellers don't really want the items they've listed to actually sell. How is it possible to take bad photos in this day and age. The mind boggles.

Moan off. I feel better now. Carry on.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Moan on:
> 
> Is there a special eBay camera you can buy that takes really grainy, badly lit and out of focus photos? It makes you wonder if some sellers don t really want the items they ve listed to actually sell. How is it possible to take bad photos in this day and age. The mind boggles.
> 
> ...


Anyone in particular, Brit? Probably a well-prepared, sharply focused photo would disclose even more flaws?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I did win these few items recently though:

Seller's pics:

A set of hand burnishers.









A W. Marples & Sons square-tapered hand reamer.



















A one man crosscut saw with quarter-sawn beech handle. Needs an auxiliary handle.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Andy, that crosscut is a beauty.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth Poopiekat.

Kev - I thought so. I can always get an auxiliary handle for it. I think it will clean up Ok. No idea of the maker. The seller was someone who doesn't know anything about vintage tools, so I'll have to see if there is a stamp or an etch on the plate.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












My latest craigslist score. Im hoping I can ditch the plastic handles on the chisels and turn some nice wood ones for them. We shall see. Looks like the no 5 is original other than 1 repaint at some point in its life. Type 4 I think? Saw is in nice shape too. If anyone is interested in either the saw or the no 5 let me know. I dont need either of them around the shop. They were on the box with a bunch of other random stuff.


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my weekend find. I think the compas plane is a type 1 from all the research I have found. And I know it's broke but, it's still mine. I have this cute little block plane that looks like it could be in the 102 family but, the iron is held down differently. Any help? There are no marking on it anywhere. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












My latest group of must have stuff, or stuff I think is neat that will probably languish in the depths of my shop until I rediscover them in a few years lol. 
Really neat palmer hammer with a very interesting handle. Looks factory made but is very angular. Never seen one like it and I have been wanting another carpenter hammer. Also got another screwdriver to add to my ever growing collection. I know these are just cheap screwdrivers but for some reason I just love them. I have fond memories of using this style screwdriver with my grandfather when I was a kid. Last thing is the cutest little drafting compass ever. Its German, made for k&e co out of New York, apparently. Anyway, just more junk to show everyone. I have a horrible addiction to buying old tools…....I have 5.00 into all three


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's my latest acquisition. A lovely old wooden smoother with a Ward iron and metal sole. No idea of the maker yet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ooohh that looks nice Andy


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. I still haven't had any luck finding out who the maker is.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












10.00 type 11 no 6 and a 1.00 fulton chisel. Got beat by about 30 seconds on some spokeshaves but did good nonetheless


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Last weekend for Yard Sales…..only saw one handsaw….and by the time I'd remove ALL the rust from it..wouldn't be much steel left….Have one more to check out, today….after that? Back to the Antique Malls…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok…stopped by the local Restore Store….pack of 10 hacksaw blades. Tube of silcone to seal around the tub.

And a screwdriver..









Witherby Model 7344…









Made in England…$6.95….yeah, this Restore is known to be a bit high priced..

So..how would I change the bit on this one?


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a little something this weekend. I hope you like it. I don't know that much about it other than it being a MillerFalls Breast Drill. It is a two jaw chuck though. Any Help?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Either a M-F No. 12, or No. 15. Clean up the crank handle, as Millers Falls Stamped their logos there…including Model Number.


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit, I thought so too, but I've looked over the handle and still can't find anything.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I did a little bit of rust hunting during 2021. Here are the best treasures.










From left to right:


Millers Falls No. 9257 bearded axe: $25.00
Yankee brace No. 2101, 10 inch: $4.00
Millers Falls "Buck rogers" No. 714 plane: $75.00
Unknown maker multi-tool: $8.00
Miller Falls No. 4D hand drill $64.90


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yankee for four?

Shear robbery , nice haul Don.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yes. Robbery and from an antique mall too. It was the store owner's. He has a ton of rusty tools there. Many like this brace are un-priced. So the cashier and I both texted him. He said $4. He was probably out on a job and didn't take a good look. (He is a contractor.) I saw him the next week and told him about the deal he gave me. Then he marked down the Buck rodgers from $120 to $75, without my even asking.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I picked an *early * box of Russell Jennings for $45 today. It seems to be pre 101s and pre-stanley acquisition of RJs. It is missing the number 10 and number 15. It has two number 16s. The label is most interesting:










Here is a later box label to compare:


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, they're corse thread?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I ran out and checked again. They are actually "in between" coarse and fine. How odd.

Number 6 bits left to right RJ100, RJ???, RJ101.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don, might I ask where you found those? I understand if you don't want to give up your secrets!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


M43-mercantile, Bangor, Mi. Do you want them?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The left one is. 100 the other two are 101's. The 101 series are very hard to find.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well O.K. then. Label does not say. Perhaps the 100s were made later.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


M43 mercantile added to the list of local places to look for tools. Thanks!


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Found these in my father in laws barn today. 3 of the bits are lakeside and the other is a RJ. I believe the brace is also a lakeside. I have no idea why he had these because he never works with wood. He said they have probably been in the same spot for at least 30 years.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I need a #6 (3/8) RJ101 to complete a set I bought some time ago. It has a #6 RJ100 in the pocket, so it is an "extra" since my 100 set is complete.

Anyone up for a trade?

DanK


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just looked and my extra #6 are an irwin and a fulton so I'm of no help.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nuthin' here Dan, sorry.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I cannot remember which LJ has the monster collection of power handsaws, but this one looks like one to die for….

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's me but the link won't open and I'm actually in dire need of another saw.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It works for me….I'll try to find another way.
I forget when they are part of a group you have to join…. 
He's asking $399 for it and is in Crystal Lake IL says FB.









This is the only info I have. He does not post it on his FB profile. I've sent him a message asking for some sort of link to send you. 
DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's very cool but I'm not sure what it's actually used for. All of the saws I have are equipped with a foot and designed primarily for cutting dimensional lumber and sheet goods, this appears to be for something different. The price point alone, shipping not withstanding, would be a deal killer for me.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yah, he's a dreamer. It seems to be used for dado or molding type cuts, something I've never seen or knew existed. If it interest you, figure out a reasonable but low offer and make the offer. Nothing lost. He's gonna sit on it for a long time otherwise.

DanK


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Roofing crew burned up their cord Dewalt Circular saw today….loaned them my 18v Ridgid….worked like a charm for them…Mine is a 6-1/2"model….Charger can charge 2 batteries at once. Lithium/Ion…18v

Lets see….paid $1 for the saw and a dual charger. bought 4 batteries @ $5 each….still has the OEM blade on it…

I might check over at the BORG and see what a new one costs…someday.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


BBY, I got a message back from the seller and he has posted the item on a more public FB marketplace

I'm out of the equation if this works. I did tell him that you were a collector w experience and thought his price was in outer space. make offer and good luck.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I need to do more research on exactly what it is. I'm guessing it's either an early toe kick saw or something else and it's missing pieces to make it complete. At any rate it's not exactly inline with what I'm looking for but 99% of what I actually end up with is more a function of a really good deal than hunting and finding the next quest.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So this isn't really new, it's been bouncing around the shop for a while.

I've never seen one like it, or at least I never paid attention, but I guess they're quit common.

And I don't mean because it's a post vise. I have them, I mean because of the wedges holding it together.

https://www.timetestedtools.net/2021/11/18/cast-blacksmiths-post-vise/



















More images on my web page


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty cool vise Don. I especially liked the last photo on your site; you know, the one of the vise in the vise in the vise.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Barn sale this morning.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


So, my latest rust hunts have incorporated searching for expansive bits for my hand brace.

I have one expansive bit with 2 different size cutters. However, I have become aware of two very interesting variations on the expansive bit.

Irwin made one called the "micro dial" expansive bit, which looks pretty interesting.

However, the more interesting one to me was made by a company named Bruno Tools.










You know what these remind me of? Fly cutters!

Just search for "Bruno hole cutter" for the latter and "Irwin micro dial" for the former. Two interesting bits I think would be fun to try out. Interested in anyone that has experience with these.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Devin, look for CE Jennings expansive bits. They came in two sizes, each packed in a leatherette case. They are my favorites.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


happen to have 4 Different Irwin Expansive bits….2 are the Micro dial….Gear driven, at that.

Need a hole in the front porch railing, to hold the shaft for the Umbrella…12" Sampson (PEXTO) brace, and an expansive bit…no problem.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rogues gallery?
Bits..









Have 4 WORKING ones…Dial-a-size needs a cutter..Bigs is a #22…1-1/2"....and, for something to power these with..









Bigs is a 14" Stanley…and that 12" Samson/Pexto…maybe an eggbeater..









A 10" an 8" and two 6" sweeps…and a few more Eggbeaters…speaking of which…









Big one is a Millers Falls No. 2-01 there is also this "thing" just hanging around..









And then there is Kenny's 1950..









Just a Rogues' Gallery…


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I love that you have them all organized so neatly!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nothing extraordinary here, just clamps. They are Wetzlers. 4" throat and open to 6 1/2" opening.










I try to grab Wetzlers whenever I can find them.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Got a couple today. No3 and no4. These will go nicely with my no5. I am trying to get a complete type 19 set as I seem to like these for some reason. Even though they are the "off" years. Then type 17 and 18 sets next.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked this Cooper's tool up the other day.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice find, Andy!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A small , black plastic case has re-surfaced…while the BOSS was cleaning up…









I think I might have spent a dollar on it…because of the way it was rattling inside…









Might be worth the $1?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just one recent acquisition, but noteworthy (to me) because of the push-drill gearbox incorporated into a typical breast drill:




























The only identification is on the gearbox itself, said to be a *"Yankee #555"* different in that you don't shift the crank rod to a different hole to engage the other gearset. By selecting the proper switch position, the ratio of the arbor speed adjusts accordingly. Seventeen inches overall. Both sets of gears stay constantly engaged, the selector idles one set ratio of your choosing.

I don't know if this is a Yankee product, or made by a unknown manufacturer, (North MFG. Co?) that uses Yankee components.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is a Yankee PK. Looks like a two jaw chuck for brace bits. I have the three jaw version for round bits.

These drills are amazing. Once you play with the sliding switch on the side you'll see that one of the positions will allow you to drill no matter what direction you turn the crank!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Kevin!* Yes, this one is for brace bits, but it seems to me that a suitable 3-jaw chuck could be installed on it. I'm not sure if this has the freewheeling feature for drilling close to a corner. That would be cool! Thx for the advice!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, check the side handle. Mine has a slotted screw driver end on it for repositioning the the top handle.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Kevin,
Mine has a slotted screw holding down the top handle, uhh the breast part. Is this what you mean? I tried to loosen it, but it's gonna need a soak. It looks like the side handle was a later replacement, but I might have something that might work from another drill. There's an iron ring, you can see it in the photos, was that factory or something somebody put on it?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I've not seen the iron ring before. My guess is a lineman or someone similar used it to secure the drill in the event he dropped it.

Yes, I meant the breast handle.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> My guess is a lineman or someone similar used it to secure the drill in the event he dropped it.
> 
> - theoldfart


Certainly possible, Kevin, but it may also be an implementation of the old "wedding ring" trick, wherein a ring is slipped over the shank of an auger bit to assure that you're level when boring horizontally.

Failure to maintain level causes the ring to walk back or forth, rather than remain stationary.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I forgot about that trick. That's a more plausible explanation.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> My guess is a lineman or someone similar used it to secure the drill in the event he dropped it.
> 
> - theoldfart
> 
> ...


Either way, that's pure genius, guys!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's a Bedrock #605, I bought at an antiques show probably 10 years ago. It had a pretty bad repaired crack with blobby brazing done. I ground the patch down, but nahhh, it just didn't look right with that brassy streak. So this year, I found the correct sole and married the parts together.

So, it took ten years, but I got a good #605.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


For the panel, a Whattsit…










Cast iron bulb and base, steel spike. Each of them weighs about 2.5 lbs.

What they for?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Draw bore pins?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Worthpoint hit says wood fence post finials. Seems kinda weird…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd put one of them through the center of a corn on the cob and roll it in slightly salted melted butter. Maximum munching enjoyment


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Personally I d put one of them through the center of a corn on the cob and roll it in slightly salted melted butter. Maximum munching enjoyment
> 
> - Brit


You can actually find corn for sale now?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Andy is feeling a bit peckish…





> Personally I d put one of them through the center of a corn on the cob and roll it in slightly salted melted butter. Maximum munching enjoyment
> 
> - Brit


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Perhaps they were more for pins at the fence's gates….Fancy one on the top, plain pin on the bottom hinge….

Might look into the old Cast Iron Fence…and see how each section was joined to the next…?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


hair pin for big hair?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$25 + tax..






















































Just needs a cleaning and a sharpening…same size as a Stanley #3


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> hair pin for big hair?
> 
> - Don W


You got that much hair? Need one or two of them?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> hair pin for big hair?
> 
> - Don W
> 
> ...


I don't think my hair is quite big enough.

I was thinking draw bore at first but they're pretty long. They might be some kind of fence finales. But they're pretty long for those as well. Something in my head says I've seen them before, but when ever it was got stored in the junk drawer of my brain!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Torsion spring tighteners? You and a helper would need two each, to wind up the tension on the spring.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Top hinge pins for the front gate….with an Ornamental Iron Fence…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





















Action finds, total $7.50 for saws and wet wheel.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty, nice haul. The table saw the s sweet.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice wheel!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Table saw is certainly a prize, at $2.50. Bolts are wrong, and replacement brasses I have (vintage) are too large to fit the holes. Must be patient with refurb efforts. Also real happy to find the wheel. A cast iron version from der Leechmeister several hears ago went for more than $100… don't see them often / as rare as a table saw in the wild.

The other stuff at the auction (wagons full) was mostly junk. Seriously. Proving a blind squirrel finds a nut occassionally. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What!
Those slotted wood screws are not correct?
Inconceivable!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## defrosted (Jun 19, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


the only corn on the cob I have seen lately is popcorn, and it would need a hole prebored to get into the dry cob. Not that you would want iron or steel in the microwave.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Four Pony spring clamps BC (before China). $1 each, an easy decision.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, no brainer. Nice get.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


for sure they need to come home!


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Did a little hunting today!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A highly successful hunt by the looks of it! That squirrel tail plane looks so tiny in front of the No. 7 & 8. 
What is the tool in front of the mallet?


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That little squirrel tail was just too darn cute to leave behind! The tool in front of the mallet is a very odd curved file/rasp holder. It looks to be made to have interchangeable file inserts although it only came with 1. I can not find any markings on it at all.

Edit, its a heller brand body file. Thanks Google!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice haul, Jerry!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stumbled on a little stash this past week.










And this which I think is a John S Fray from Bridgeport, CT.










It has a full complement of bits.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Needs cap..









Should be a fun project to make..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


What are those bits at the top-left, Kevin?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Combination drill/countersink for a brace. I've had these for a number of years with great luck. I love them.

They are numbered for screw sizes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Drill and countersink? Sorcery!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Here's a better pic










I need to clean them up. You do have to be careful, they break very easily, DAMHIKT!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ohh, I have a couple of those now that I see them up close! Edges as beat up as yours, too.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yea, I need to stone the edges.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Did pretty good this morning!

Does anybody know what that super short handsaw is for? I've never seen one like that


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Lion Trimmer.
Saw looks like a home-made stair saw.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The lion trimmer is in beautiful condition. Needs to be sharpened though. I thought that saw was a stair saw as well. The cut looks way to nice to be homemade.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thursday's haul..









And a better view…of the good stuff..









About $28 for this pile….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And something from Friday's trip…









$5 Razee plane…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


In addition to a Remington 16" electric chain saw..









I stopped at a yard sale, today….









Bought 4 items…$3.25 ( the Boss spent more than I did, today)









A Quarter bought the index….dollar each for the clamps









And a dollar for the Nicholson Rip saw…5-1/2 ppi, 26" long. Nicholson USA….

Not too bad of a day…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


BTW: Oil tank is now filled, and gave the chainsaw a test to see how it runs….besides LOUD. Had an issue with an extension cord….turned out someone had cut almost all the way through the cord…..had to go and buy a replacement cord AND a new end for the old cord. While I was at it…bought a new light bulb for the bandsaw…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


first rust hunt in a while for me. Is there a reset on beginners luck?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How does one go about applying for this "reset" thing or is it some sort of divine gift from the cosmos?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Me thinks there's a time out expiration….

DanK


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I hope to not test the timeout again!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Well, not exactly a tool, but I snagged this circa 1910 *Ohio Tool Company Catalog*.

It's a great book, showing the full Ohio line as of that date, with pictures, specs and dimensions.

Once I started reading it, I realized that this catalog was a reprint of an original, and published by none other than Roger K. Smith, the author of PTAMPIA vol. one and two!!

A win/win for me, always having to scrounge for info on my Ohio plane projects. 82 pages. Up on the bookshelf it goes!










I enjoy adding stuff to my Union and Ohio collection.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats Poopiekat. I love those old catalogues. So much work went into producing them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Well, not exactly a tool, but I snagged this circa 1910 *Ohio Tool Company Catalog*.
> 
> It s a great book, showing the full Ohio line as of that date, with pictures, specs and dimensions.
> 
> ...


Here you go, Go crazy!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks,* Brit!*.

*DonW*, jeez how did I not know this? Wow, you've published 33 reprints of various antique catalogs? Excellent.

I'm gonna go there and check it out, and I urge others to do the same, follow Don's link above!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


some may be interest in these as well

With My Own Hands Series

Don's Hand Plane Informational Series


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


10" C.T. Skelton & Co. drawknife. Gotta love new old stock.

C.T. Skelton & Co. made some of the highest quality hand tools produced in Sheffield, UK. Following is an edited synopsis of their history from Grace's Guide:

C.T. Skelton and Co. of Sheafbank (or Sheaf Bank) Works, Sheffield, Yorkshire
1855 Company founded.
1902 Private Limited Company.
1914 Employees 400.
1961 Manufacturers of shovels, forks, picks, engineers and garden tools. 250 employees.
1962 Brades and Nash Tyzack Industries merged with C.T. Skelton and Co. of Sheffield to form Brades, Skelton and Tyzack, making garden, contractors and some agricultural tools.
1967 Became part of Spearwell Tools




























My thanks to whoever kept this wonderful tool protected over the years.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> 10" C.T. Skelton & Co. drawknife. Gotta love new old stock.
> 
> C.T. Skelton & Co. made some of the highest quality hand tools produced in Sheffield, UK. Following is an edited synopsis of their history from Grace s Guide:
> 
> ...


Now that's the kind of 'rust' hunting that I should be doing! I trust that your Skelton drawknife is in its *'forever*' home now! Well done.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked today, for a "Fiver"










No. 3 Saw Vise









Will need a wee bit of clean up?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You did well to get that for a fiver. With saw vises, as long as the clamp works and the jaws grip the saw plate effectively that's all you need.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Saturday…not much worth picking up…but..$1?









Had a couple curves in the plate…and a chipped horn..









H. Disston & Sons D-8….

Took maybe 10 minutes to get the plate cleaned and straightened









And the handle was oiled up…









Might be from before 1928 era? Teeth are still quite SHARP…haven't got a tooth count, yet…26" long plate.

Diamond in the rough?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Stanley No. 12 1/2; Stanley No. 8, Type 6; Stanley No. 6, Type 14 w/ decal remnant on tote; Stanley No. 102, first type; Sargent 3024 Transitional jointer w/ horseshoe lateral; Sargent-made Fulton No. 7 jointer plane; Stanley No. 110, Cordovan; Butcher chisel; Stanley Bedrock 605C; Jackson split-nut backsaw; 8-horse cast iron wagon team, no markings; Stanley "Jobmaster" ax, with label; Stanley No. 700 corner vise.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Is that all? 

Heck of a haul!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


"Might" hear that my offer for a Stanley No. 2 has been accepted…. We'll see.

Oh, and it's a Sargent 3424 tranny , not a 3024 as stated above. Don't wish to be scolded by Don Yoda.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Holy moly, nice tools Smitty and I'm loving the 8 horse wagon team. Now please move your drink from the rack in front of the window before you spill it all over the tools. LOL.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice load you got there Smitty


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not to worry, Andy. That's an empty can. 

Thx Corelz. My 2nd No. 8, now I have one too many.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Not to worry, Andy. That's an empty can.
> 
> Thx Corelz. My 2nd No. 8, now I have one too many.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


There's no such thing as too many 8s. Maybe too many 3s, 4s, and 5s.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Need one #8 as a Smoothie, the other as a Groovy….like I have…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I thought I was cured of my marking, mortise and cutting gauge addiction, but this week I bought two more. First a lovely old brass faced mortise gauge with thumbscrew adjustment. Not sure if it is stamped with a maker or not, but it was too good to pass up. These don't come up that often in as good condition as this. Circa.1928 I believe. More marking gauge designs were offered at this period in history than at any other time. Wm. Marples offered this design billed as model #2124 in Rosewood and model #2124E in Ebony.



















Also, a superb example of a Wm. Marples model #647 billed as a 'Beechwood Combined Pencil-marking and Cutting Gauge, Plated'.










This model must have proved quite popular because it first appeared in the 1897 catalogue and was still being offered for sale in the 1928 catalogue. Great condition for it's age and the patina of the beech is to die for isn't it?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Not to worry, Andy. That's an empty can.
> 
> Thx Corelz. My 2nd No. 8, now I have one too many.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Hang on, are you saying this is an empty can? If it is, my brain can't process it. To me it looks like a shot glass with a drop of Guinness in it. :0)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Oh, that? It's a candle. To the right side is the empty can I was talking about…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That 2124e is a work of art


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That beech has aged beautifully indeed.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Smitty - That 8-horse team reminded me of something my grandfather made near the end of his life (1950s) - A 20-mule team with ore wagons and tank wagon, all to scale, with steel rims on wooden spoked wheels. The mules were carved of wood. It was all shipped to the Chicago area in the mid-60s, and disappeared!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That D-8?

Has it's kinky spots removed…









Brass has been shined..









The "top" bolt is actually a smaller diameter than the other 4 bolts..









Almost clocked…test drive?









Saw is an 11 ppi, 26" D8…...the 8 might be inside of the "D"....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Smitty - That 8-horse team reminded me of something my grandfather made near the end of his life (1950s) - A 20-mule team with ore wagons and tank wagon, all to scale, with steel rims on wooden spoked wheels. The mules were carved of wood. It was all shipped to the Chicago area in the mid-60s, and disappeared!
> 
> - Phil32


 So sad it isn't around… sounds INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice work Bandit. That'll be a good workhorse.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Busy morning..West Liberty, Oh Village Garage Sale weekend..
Went there with $6.76 in my "mad money fund….still have the $0.76….









1st find of the morning…









Chisel is a 2" wide Blue Grass…that $2 vise might come in handy…









All metal brace was $1…3 bit were $0.00 for the bundle…Marking Knife was $0.75….Bevel Square will need a little clean up…

Not too bad of a morning…..turned down a Makita Circular saw….and quite a few other corded tools….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That $2 Vise…..is a Columbian. Has 2 guide rods. Has a pair of countersunk holes, pre-drilled…in case one should want a more pernament set-up. Jaws are 3-1/8" wide….Might come in handy?

That brace is a Stanley No.8…..ORD DEPT USA…..still had packing grease ( Cosmoline?) on the threads of the thumbscrew..Bits are: #6 Irwin….a 1/2" and a 5/16" by Morse..

Tip on that Marking Knife had a slight bend to it….has since straightened out that curve.

I THINK that bevel gauge was $0.50….threads on that bolt are just about stripped out,,,will need to find a replacement for it….gave the dried out wood a shot of oil…was a bit on the DRY side

Not too hateful of a day..?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Saturday…spent $3 for 2 items…and turned down a Great Neck G-4 smooth plane….with the plastic "Finger Grip" tote…so.









Will know more once the plane comes out of the PB blaster soak…








Craftsman chisel is 3/4" wide. has a metal cap on the end of it's handle…

Rehab will be later…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Finally, over the weekend, I was let out of my cage and I headed to a local antiques emporium, and managed to snag this Stanley #30 Transitional. I have a Union #30 and an Edge-Rite #30, but I've been missing the Stanley in the line-up forever.

I wonder why they're so hard to find? Must be that they were an overlooked item in marketing. Other than its unique length, 22 inches, it's got nothing special going for it.


















*

*This completes my Stanley Transitional collection! Do not get me started on type and variety!!! I'm done now!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Does that really count as "rust hunting," PK? I mean, it's mostly *wood.* ;-)

(I've been using a transitional lately, and it's rapidly turning into my favorite hand plane).


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Does that really count as "rust hunting," PK? I mean, it's mostly *wood.* ;-)
> 
> (I've been using a transitional lately, and it's rapidly turning into my favorite hand plane).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well I suppose, Dave, that somebody could start a thread entitled "*Wood Hunting of your Dreams*", but I'd suspect it would be monopolized by people who find good deals on lumber.

We could do* "Trannies of our Dreams"..*...Nahhhh.

This plane does have its share of oxidized metal, however. Glad to see that there's still a few of us who like to use their transitionals!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Have 2 Stanley No. 31s in the shop….more shelf sitters, than anything else


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Have 2 Stanley No. 31s in the shop….more shelf sitters, than anything else
> 
> - bandit571


The weird thing about #31s is, go up one more level, and get a 2 5/8" width cutter instead of 2 3/8".

My #31s are basically bench-warmers too, Bandit!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Picked up a nice tapered spoon bit this week made by I. Sorby. Remarkable condition for it's age, but I don't think it's had much use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That looks rather dangerous Andy!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yeah you could do some damage with it for sure Don.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Feeling kinda stoopid. Rust hunted all through KY and TN on way to Nashville and back and found many antique malls and markets, but none of them had much in the way of tools. Back home, to kill some time while wife was doing routine grocery shopping yesterday I visited a flea market across the street. It was there long before we moved here, but I never went in figuring there can't be much there. It was a hovel on the outside. But it was much bigger on the inside. Every booth of many dozen had an entire bookcase loaded with tools. Overall, it had more tools than any of our hardware stores! These three items had my name on them and when I saw that I couldn't live without them. 

The long skinny rod is a Stanley brace extension with a clever skinny chuck. The big lathe tool I got for the steel of the bowl gouge. And the Clovis (?) multitool was clean and inviting and even though some previous owner had made the screw drivers into chisels, the rosewood handle was nice. I fixed things up, sharpened the saw and all is well now. The multitool was pricey at $12, but the extension was $5 and the gouge was 
$20. No real bargains, but there were several very nice braces at $3 and $6, a $5 one looked new and never used. Bright plating and brilliant red handles. Didn't look for brand. 








DanK


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Picked up a nice tapered spoon bit this week made by I. Sorby. Remarkable condition for it s age, but I don t think it s had much use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brit - What edges of this tool are sharpened? Looks like a tool to remove dandelions at the roots.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Just the flat edges that go up each side Phil. You do it with a little slip stone or diamond hone.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Just the flat edges that go up each side Phil. You do it with a little slip stone or diamond hone.
> 
> - Brit


That's what I assumed. It would function as a reamer I guess.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


A $3 box of Rusty & Krusty…this morning's haul…









Hmmm..there was a "prize" inside" 









Fancy screwdriver?









Millers Falls No. 67…..

BTW, the Boss also scored a BluRay player with cables and remote…$10…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not a bad day!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


No. 2?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> No. 2?
> 
> - CFrye


Yes


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Not a bad day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Okay, I give up. Tell us more, DonW!!*


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












Today's garage sale finds. I spent 12.00 for everything. Not bad


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> No. 2?
> 
> - CFrye


Okay, got it, it's a Siegley #2.

As seen here, http://thevalleywoodworker.blogspot.com/2018/05/siegley-or-stanley.html


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Day #2…$0.75 spent…









12 point D-8, and a pair of bits..









Saw cost me $0.50, BTW…and looks like it was never sharpened after it was bought from Disston…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bits are #7s….both are 7/16"


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yep, a Seigley #2. So here is a little story. I've had a Stanley #104 in my shop for several years, missing the blade setup. I finally said screw it and went search on the internet for a blade. Paid about $30 for one off eBay, which was way more than I wanted to but I was tire of it getting moved around in my shop. I had a two day antique flea market to go to. I went and while I was gone I got the email that the blade showed up in my mailbox. Two hours later I found one at the show for $5. Anyone need a blade for a Stanley #104? What the chances I can find another#104 without a blade?

Oops forgot the picture


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


And the rest of the goodies. It feels good to be back at it. Zoom and scroll. Better picture to come.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Haven't lost your touch Don, good harvest!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Don what's the big fella on the end there sticking it's nose out next to the drills?
I always keep the hard to find parts for the just in case I'll need it in the future.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Don what s the big fella on the end there sticking it s nose out next to the drills?
> I always keep the hard to find parts for the just in case I ll need it in the future.
> 
> - corelz125


It's the crank part of a beam drill.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The plane on the end I should of been more exact


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The plane on the end I should of been more exact
> 
> - corelz125


It this one 
https://www.timetestedtools.net/2017/08/20/edwin-hahn-12-jointer/


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That's it all cleaned up? That's a real nice looking #12


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That s it all cleaned up? That s a real nice looking #12
> 
> - corelz125


Sorry wrong one. It this one

Sitting along side the others


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Do you find that adjustable lever cap useful on the Hahn's?


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That s it all cleaned up? That s a real nice looking #12
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Is it really that light? That's just over half the weight of a Stanley #6 according to Blood and Gore (The Hahn No 8 at 4 lbs 4oz versus the Stanley No 6 at 7 lbs 12 oz ). I can't imagine that being so after looking at your photos since they look to be built from roughly the same-sized chunks of wood and metal.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I took that weight from the book, but i just weighed mine and it is 4# 8oz


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is still considerably lighter. How does it feel in use?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Thanks. That is still considerably lighter. How does it feel in use?
> 
> - Kent


For the amount I have used it, I didn't notice a difference. But to be fair, I haven't done a whole lot of woodworking lately and haven't used the Hahns when i did.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The Hahn's are a couple parts shy compared to the Bailey design. There's no frog or chip breaker.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The Hahn s are a couple parts shy compared to the Bailey design. There s no frog or chip breaker.
> 
> - corelz125


I hadn't picked up on that. Still, almost 40% difference seems like a lot of difference.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> The Hahn s are a couple parts shy compared to the Bailey design. There s no frog or chip breaker.
> 
> - corelz125
> I hadn t picked up on that. Still, almost 40% difference seems like a lot of difference.
> ...


Yeah that might make up a few ounces but not pounds


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Rust hunting redefined,










Volumes 1,2, and 4 are 1927 reprints and volume 3 is a first edition.
Leather bound with gilded edges in good shape.
Should be enough reading material for a few weeks!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Rust hunting redefined,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jeez, Kevin, didja have to show off those beautiful leather bound ones? Now I need a set. I got other orange ones among the missing, Steamfitter's and Boilermaker texts, buried deep in storage.*


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


PK, I was lamenting missing several chances to get a set. They were all recent editions. These showed up while I was on vacation and I jumped at it. Finding the leather bound edge gilded ones was certainly a plus!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> PK, I was lamenting missing several chances to get a set. They were all recent editions. These showed up while I was on vacation and I jumped at it. Finding the leather bound edge gilded ones was certainly a plus!
> 
> - theoldfart


There are other Audel manuals of every description, including plumbing concrete, and electrical, in multiple volumes.. What I like best of the 4-volume Woodworking ones is their resemblance to the simplified textbooks we used in our Practical Arts class in 1965-67 junior high. If I saw these while shopping, I would have jumped on them too! A fine set, indeed.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












10.00 at a barn sale this morning


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cost me $10 plus tax, but..









Goodell Pratt TOOLSMITHS No. 5-1/2 B

Hiding in a shelf FULL of braces….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Spent the morning out on a Rust Hunt…spent $8….









Looks like I have a few things to clean up…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Cute lil' draw knife Bandit!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


6" PEXTO.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Friday, the Game is afoot, Watson!









Cost me a quarter..









$1? 









Craftsman 3/4" x 24" pipe clamp..$1









2 Bar clamps = $4









The cranks for the bar clamps….

Not too bad of a day?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of those old flat bar, bar clamps. They dont get used too often. They are heavy. Can't go wrong with another pipe clamp.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I found another mitre jack to add to the tool accumulation!










I need to add a "foot" so I can clamp it in the tail vise. Works smoothly and the angles are spot on. Looks to be beech.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Base is a little beat up, but otherwise that looks pretty solid, Kev! Nice find!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's not as bad as the pic implies Dave, I should be able to splice an edge piece to smooth it out.
The business surfaces are good.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


25 cents? 









Just couldn't resist….despite the fact there was zero rust..









Tips are changeable
1 point, 1 lead
2 points (SHARP too)
1 point, 1 fountain pen tip ( no ink, though)

Protractor came with it, has dual scales…

Little red box holds a spare lead.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Saturday Sales…$17 spent…









$1 for the 3 items? Next $1 sale?









Block plane and a square….and finally?









Price tag said $20…got it for $15…..E.C. Stearns & Co.

Looks like I need to open the rehab shop?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


One of the guys at the railroad asked if I liked old tools. I said yup! So he gave me this user made adjustable square with some period correct art work from late 1800's to early 1900's.



















Pre marked for 90, 60, and 75 degrees!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That is way cool Kev!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Yea, hopefully the censors don't get offended!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nice looking tool there Kevin


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Congrats Kev, but what a curious tool. Strange that someone made a nice adjustable square and then thought I know what this tool needs, a big classical nude figure. LOL. Pretty cool though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Congrats Kev, but what a curious tool. Strange that someone made a nice adjustable square and then thought I know what this tool needs, a big classical nude figure. LOL. Pretty cool though.
> 
> - Brit


I don't think it's nude. It's spandex!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I need to come up with a name for her. Ideas?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


All I see is an ink blot?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I need to come up with a name for her. Ideas?
> 
> - theoldfart


Venus?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That has potential.

I was leaning towards Fanny but I know there are some who would misinterpret my intent!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


As in Fanny Hill, perhaps?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> That has potential.
> 
> I was leaning towards Fanny but I know there are some who would misinterpret my intent!
> 
> - theoldfart


Any *Holden Caulfield* fans here?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Could be Fanny Brice.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Not very rusty…









Price tag said $2 each….sale price was 1/2 off…...buy one, get one free?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> All I see is an ink blot?
> 
> - Lazyman


Maybe that is how it started. The owner spilt some ink and decided to make it into the figure we see today.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Aphrodite the ancient Greek goddess of sexual love and beauty. Fanny for short.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


^ well that settles it then, Fanny it is.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


90, 75 & 60 degrees, I'd go with Eileen (I Lean)

Sorry, I'll get me coat


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the American equivalent of "Sorry I'll get my coat" is? Anyone?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I wonder what the American equivalent of "Sorry I ll get my coat" is? Anyone?
> 
> - Brit


"I'm here 'til Thursday, be sure to tip your waiter"


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I wonder what the American equivalent of "Sorry I ll get my coat" is? Anyone?
> 
> - Brit


or possibly "It's okay. I'll show myself out".


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Or, as Snugglepus was wont to say….."Exit, Stage Left.."

Intend to go out Rust Hunting in the morning….maybe walk the mile of vendors down in West Liberty, OH. ? Tractor Fest time again! And, yes, I will be taking a few pictures, too…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


West Liberty, OH. Tractor Fest/ Labor Day Weekend Fest. Had issues with heat, today, but…










2 Dovetail saw, and a drill….









$4.50 for all 3 items…









Only a single bit in the drill. All will need a bit of clean up….MIGHT go back down there, tomorrow, as only about half of the vendors were even open…...I got there a bit early…oh well…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Feel a bit of a fraud posting these on the Rust Hunting thread because there's not much I will need to do to any of these. I'm really happy with my purchases, some of which I've been looking for a long time for.

*24" Brass Folding Rule* that belonged to Grandad. This was so tarnished that you literally couldn't read anything. It was virtually black. I just invested a an hour's elbow grease and it came up great.



















*Claw Hammer*. No maker's mark. Feels about 20oz.










*Two lovely vintage screwdriver*s. The long one is made by Wm. Marples. I can't make out the name on the shorter one.










*5" Banjo Oil Can*, complete with cap and chain which is unusual in my experience.










*Two Spring-Loaded Grease Guns*.










And lastly a beautiful *Brass Grease Pot*. You screw the top down to see grease appear through the hole in the middle.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Lots of nice goodies there Andy, especially the banjo.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Saturday morning Garage sales….Was rainy down towards West Liberty, OH…I stayed up to the north…$0.75 for a newspaper….and $5 for the rest of the goodies…









These 2 were a dollar each…8" Fulton…12" B & C clamp…along with a dollar for a rip saw..









26" skew back…









Fancy handle…Warranted Superior Eagle…









5 ppi according to the stamp…with a LOT of set….

Then a dollar bill for this contraption…









Was the better looking of the 3 he had for sale…

Not too bad of a day?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Bandit, sent you a pm.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Will be trying to clean that saw guide up, tomorrow…and figure out how it works….have a couple saws that could be used with it…









Cleaned up this 12" Jackson backsaw, and..









Top saw will need a good sharpening…to match my Disston 68…

As for that rip saw….anyone hear tell of a New York Saw Works? 
According to the etch I found it is a No. 54.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> - bandit571


What is that?

I've got part of one and never really figured out what it was.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Sitting with the base in Primer, until a can of Black shows up..








Have to adjust how high or low the saw sits in the saw vise..









So the guide rests on the jaws…and doesn't wobble…

Base also has wood dowels..









That rest on the teeth…









There is a missing rod, drilled out to accept the end of a file….that you can adjust for the length of the file…









Lever to adjust for Rake….wing nut to adjust for Fleam…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


EC Stearns saw filing guide, also sold as Montgomery Ward brand guide. I have the upper section but it's useless without the cast base.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


You could probably make the base out of wood Kev.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try something like that Andy.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Waiting to see how the black paint turns out, before I decide to ship it…..(I'm keeping that file and handle..)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Really! Your not pulling my leg?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Nope. Waiting on the Black Enamel to dry overnight ( not allowed to use the oven).

The rod the shiny parts clamp onto the base at….painted, or, shiny?

Looking like a Medium Flat Rate USPS box will work….


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Shiny Bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Will do….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Look a little better?









And…the #3…









Better view..


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I can see now why my grandfathers chose to free hand the filing of their saws.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


IF you needed a consistent rake and fleam…every time you sharpened a saw…

Remember..all those people now a days that are paying for the "latest & greatest" file guides…..$$$


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...












My 7.00 yard sale finds for the day. I spent 10mn cleaning up the square and its actually a stanley and its dead square. Didn't really need the rest of the stuff but….well you all know how that goes. Also got a goodall drill with only 1 bit that I forgot to put in the picture. The tiny oil can is the perfect size for oiling plane screws. I've been looking for one that size for just that purpose.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Jerry - Don't laugh too much, but I just spent all of a minute wondering what that bit of wood was for to the right of the socket chisel before realizing it was the planing stop in you bench. LOL.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Haha, I suppose without context it would be rather confusing as to what it is! From the angle of the picture you can see how terrible of a job I did fitting it into the top. Works good though.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok, on the "RIP" saw. The set of the teeth was too wide to even fit into the Stearns guide. Talking WIDE. Not sure IF that was a designed set….but it will be getting reduced….Plan is a sheet of paper onto the metal jaws of the Monarch Vise…and squeeze the teeth a bit..









Also, I do not think this was by Disston. Simmons, Maybe?









My D8 5-1/2 does NOT cut this rough….saw is also hard to start..









Ripping ain't quite the term I'd use….

Would this be more for cutting "Green" wood?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Ok, Monarch Vise went to work, today….removed about half of the set….saw works a lot better, now.

May have to ADD set to that Jackson back saw….we'll see how it goes…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Package has been shipped out, today…heading for Grass Valley, CA

Enjoy!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Couple of new additions


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Whats the first one? I've never seen anything like that. That lever cap is so cool! The whole thing is beautiful


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Very nice planes.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


It's a Chaplins 1211


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I have never heard of chaplins before. Looks like an interesting plane. Does the top of the lever cap act as the lateral adjuster?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The early ones were Chaplins then the later ones like this were the Chaplins improved. They were made by Tower&Lyons. They are interesting planes. Yes the lever cap has the lateral adjuster.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Neat! Thanks for the info


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Your welcome gonna look for one now?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


Who's the manufacturer of that #327 plane?

Ooops okay, on Don W's site I see it's an Ohio plane. Hmmm, no "0" prefix, though?

Now I must have a set of #300's!!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I haven't come across a lot of the #300s PK. It might be tough to complete a full set. They made some 1/2 and 1/4 sizes.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


I do believe I will keep my eyes open for one


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> I haven t come across a lot of the #300s PK. It might be tough to complete a full set. They made some 1/2 and 1/4 sizes.
> 
> - corelz125


TY, corelz!
I know I've never seen one in real life, cuz I would have made every attempt to buy it! All I have seen in the 1925 Ohio catalog there is no mention of the #300 series. I try to buy Ohio planes when I see 'em. Got lots of room in my shop now.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...





> Who s the manufacturer of that #327 plane?
> 
> Ooops okay, on Don W s site I see it s an Ohio plane. Hmmm, no "0" prefix, though?
> 
> ...


That's a pretty tall order!! I don't even think Brian Akers has a complete set.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


How about rust hunt diversion for something a little larger than a hand plane?










Three rusty Unisaw (or about 1200lbs of rust) followed me home today. :-(0)
.*Bandit* would be proud of the cost.

There were recovered from estate of cabinet shop owner. Stored outside and forgotten for ~2-3 years according to PO? Saw an month old add on CL for inexpensive shapers, and pic showed Unisaw in background. During discussions I mentioned I was interested in any inexpensive rusted Delta tools for possible restoration; was rewarded with a hoard of junk not even listed or remembered as being available.

Haven't even begin to photo graph and document these. Grabbing some lunch and taking a break from Arizona heat before I finish unloading trailer. 

One has complete late 1980's or early 90's 3HP 1PH with 54in Biesemeyer fence with complete overhead guard and splitter. One is a 1950 to 60's something, and has a 3HP 3PH with complete 54" Unifence. And third rust orange colored one in back was inside a cabinet shop that had a fire, and is very toasty. Can still sort of read the 3Hp 1PH motor label, but have no idea if it is melted inside. The toasted saw is 1940's or 50's vintage due the hacked motor opening, and plain miter slots (instead of newer keyed slots). It was bought as a $50 parts machine, not for restoration like the other two.

Will take me a couple days to disassemble the fences, tables, and take inventory of what is missing or FUBAR. Found dust doors and fence heads hiding in the knee high grass and mud; next where these abandoned tools were located. They are missing motor covers, and the tilt/vertical hand wheels need parts/TLC; but seem complete otherwise.

Don't have room for these, nor the time to restore them till this winter. Brought home another 70's Unisaw for $75 in July. But I always seem to find best tool deals in blazing summer heat, when snowbirds are absent; giving me time to stumble into a purchase? lol

Hate to see ARN treated badly, and had to share this rescue…...

Thanks for reading.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


The suckage of this one is STRONG…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


That should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Show off your latest find(s)*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been done before, but here is a spot to show off your latest acquisitions. Whether its a flea market , garage sale or yard sale or craig list find, show it off.
> 
> ...


$1 today…paid with 4 quarters…









There might one "Gem" in these 7 pieces…









That ratcheting screwdriver…is a North Brothers "YANKEE" No. 11…seems to also have a patent date.

Screwdriver tip for a brace….marked as a No.10

Big Turnscrew….currently getting it's handle fixed….blade has a large oval for the logo…

There is a Marking knife ( SHARP, too) 2 chisels, with one being a skew, plus a chisel in need of a handle..

And that was about it for today's Yard Sales….

What can you tell me about that No. 11 Yankee?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

At Habitat for Humanity's local store, I grabbed this huge Turnscrew. I needed it like a hole in the head, but I was impressed by the size, 14 1/2 inches. I'll touch up the tip that somebody tried to file.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, some seem to think those are Chisels?...Not
More shopping..








It says "NYLON"..








Apparently so one does not get zapped when working around LIVE wires? Who' a-thunk that?








Why..Sears, of course...Also in the "Fifty cent each" Tub...








These 2 from General..and, the center punch WORKS...the ratchet is a bit stiff, though...then for $5?








Stanley/North Bros. No. 135...and the return spring works nicely....good thing I have a couple bits for it back in the shop..








And then for $12...








A smooth plane from Gage...9"long, iron is 2" wide...needs a wee bit of clean up...
Total for that day in ONE Antique Store? $20.38, counting Sale Tax...

Oh, one last item in the cheap tub....a Lutz File & Tool Co. handle, with a 6" Nicholson Smooth/Mill file in it...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

$10 was spent today...on a Green Tub..plastic, so it won't rust..








So, what is so special about this Green Tub? Well, lift the lid and see...








Brings back memories of days gone by for me....when I worked on Foundation Construction Crews...Baggie is full of big/long wood screws (new in box!) Several hacksaws, wood handsaws, even one to saw PVC pipe. I wore a different type of tool belt rig, but








I always wore gloves...Concrete WILL BURN SKIN. Will have to sort through all of this mess...once I get rested up...the bloody tub is HEAVY! $10 for all of this? Stay tuned...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lets see..there were a few items..








More for being on the Mud Crew....Concrete and Mason's tools..then








There were a few rolls of "form wire" , a decent looking 20oz. Curved claw hammer...and a few saw-like items...the 26" HK Porter was tossed into the trash can....have rehabbed the Stanley...had the bolts on hand.








2 out of 3 ain't bad" "Shorty" was broke, can't remove the bent blade anyway...more form wire?








These 2...might keep one, and give it a new blade (weed whacker line was the wrong size, tossed it)
The tool belt? one pouch was filled with rusty 16 "penny" spikes...saved the nails, tossed the tool belt...was in very BAD shape. 








Not sure what those little parts are for...








Again..2 out of 3 ain't bad...tossed the steel toothed one...a never been used combo blade, and a slightly used 60 Finish blade....now, IF my Grandson would return my 7-14" Circular saw...
And a few "keepers"








Steel square is a Craftsman...big orange fellow is a Swanson. Have cleaned up the hammer not too sure IF I want to keep the Master Mechanic #2 Phillips screwdriver, with a clip for your shirt pocket..100' tape? For them Big Jobs
Tin snips...looked good from this side..other side had the orange part BURNED off...and was rusted shut...and I have a better one in the shop...Steel square now looks like new...has been checked for square and adjusted back to square.

Green tub is sitting on the curb out in front of the house, empty. First come, first get...
Remember, all of this cost me $10....Not too bad? 

IF anyone wants, I can post photos of the cleaned up tools?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Are there jointers in the mason tools?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think this is called a jointer...one end for block joints, the other was for Brick work....handle is in the center...


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

There's a whole chunk of history missing from this valuable thread. Clicking the previous page takes you back to 2014!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Brit said:


> There's a whole chunk of history missing from this valuable thread. Clicking the previous page takes you back to 2014!


I guess it is possible that we resurrected the wrong thread. Was the name "The Joys of Rust Hunting? I cannot find any other threads that sounds like the one I was following before. Did you happen to notice if it showed you were following in the new system before you commented on it?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Lazyman said:


> I guess it is possible that we resurrected the wrong thread. Was the name "The Joys of Rust Hunting? I cannot find any other threads that sounds like the one I was following before. Did you happen to notice if it showed you were following in the new system before you commented on it?


I was following the old one. I had to manually follow this one, and I was kinda suspicious about it, but couldn’t find any alternative…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I was following before I commented above but it is possible that I clicked the follow button when Bandit's first comment showed up after conversion?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

So when you click on the previous page, do you see recent posts or are they in 2014?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I noticed that " missing history" as well. Finding old blogs and post is a challenge.

Nice find on the plastic bin. It's always fun sorting through those.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that they just screwed up the dates during the conversion when they copied the OP into every reply so instead of the date of the reply it shows the OP date. For example, Corelez has only been a member since 2015, but his last reply is dated 2014. Also, I remember CaptainKlutz‘s positing of a trailer full of tools not that long ago. I hadn’t noticed it before but I will have to look to see if all replies in other converted blogs are have the same date anomaly.


----------



## dadindenver (4 mo ago)

I haven't been posting much lately in this Blog as I have had little time to rust hunt, and I am running out of space to store what I have. Well I saw this box on the side of the road, and of course I had to take a look.










The wood planes caught my eye, so into the trunk the box went.
After I got home this is what was hiding in the shadows:










Not too bad for Free. 
The electric drill is an old 1/2" Wards Power Craft single speed with a chuck key. 
The saw in the back is a 4 point "Warrantied Superior", the saw in front is a Disston and Son (not Sons) which dates it from 1865-71. 
The brace is a Stanley 10", the breast drill is a Goodell Pratt 2 speed model, and the canvas bag was a nearly complete set of Jennings pattern bits, and some other odds and ends including several really long bits and a long bit extension. 
The Drawknife is a 10" Nobles MFG. CO model with the multi-position handles, appears to be little used.
The narrower woodie in the middle has so much rust on the blade that I doubt that I will find a makers mark, and it appears that the front end was cut off, which explains the lack of a button. The two wider woodies I was able to remove the blades and they are 1/4" thick at the cutting end, and still sharp. All of them have been worked on and have various nails and screws holding them together, as well as a replacement wood patch in front of the mouth on the bottom. The two wide ones I was able to find a makers mark on the irons.










L & IJ. White, Buffalo N.Y. 1887
Wrenchpedia has a little writeup on Leonard and Ichabod Jewett White. Not much other information on them on the interwebs that I found on short notice, but they did make many varieties of edge tools.

What are these bits called?









Thanks.
Mike


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

dadindenver said:


> What are these bits called?



@dadindenver They call those gimlet auger bits. Not as common as auger bit. Check evilbay for more examples.
In modern world, gimlet auger are mostly small diameter hand driven tools with integrated handle.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Those are called Gimlets. 

"The Suckage is STRONG with this one.."


----------



## dadindenver (4 mo ago)

Klutz, Bandit, Thanks for the info.
Two of the gimlets are German, Hiloe(?) & Son, interesting logo too.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

During my recent travels I hit a few flea markets/antique stores and brought home the following:
$69=Robert Sorby 3/4” scraper for the lathe; Fray & Pigg 10” spofford brace; T handle Allen wrench handle; and floral motif Stanley 45 with one cutter.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thats your first 45 Candy?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

corelz125 said:


> Thats your first 45 Candy?


Yes, it is. Now I have to figure out how to loosen up all the stuck bolts/screws without breaking anything! Any tips?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

CFrye said:


> Yes, it is. Now I have to figure out how to loosen up all the stuck bolts/screws without breaking anything! Any tips?


Heat them. give them a good smack with a hammer, and a good fitting screwdriver. Heat, smack, turn, heat smack turn until they give. This doesn't do the japanning any good. If your trying to save it, replace the heat with a good pentrating oil. This will take longer and more smacking, but might work.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I would just shoot them a few times with WD 40 and give them a day. That 45 looks way more complete than what I just found. A knob should not be too hard to turn. I have one of those brace drills and really like it. Great score!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Soaking with penetrating oil works. If its that bad you can do what Don said and heat it. I've used evaporust to loosen a few stuck parts also but with that the entire thing has to be submerged.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I will try Liquid Wrench (what I have on hand) first and go from there. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Candy, My 46 looked almost identical when I got it. I used a stiff brush and some Liquid Green to de-grime it first. This may help you find out if there is any plating under there worth saving. Then I soaked any screw that didn't come out easily with some penetrating oil. Some took a few days with repeated applications but they eventually all came loose. Sometimes it helps to tap them with a mallet to help break them loose. Because I wanted to preserve as much of the plating as I could I gave it a bath in Evaporust. For final clean up, I found that these bristle disks actually did a pretty good job of gently removing rust and the discoloration from the evaporust without removing the plating.









Amazon.com: BUYGOO 60pcs 1 Inch Bristle Disc Kit with 6pcs Mandrels for Rotary Tools, Detail Abrasive Wheel for Cleaning & Polishing, Radial Bristle Wheel with Grit 80 120 220 400 600 1000 : Industrial & Scientific


Buy BUYGOO 60pcs 1 Inch Bristle Disc Kit with 6pcs Mandrels for Rotary Tools, Detail Abrasive Wheel for Cleaning & Polishing, Radial Bristle Wheel with Grit 80 120 220 400 600 1000: Bristle Discs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I usually give things like that a over-night soak in PB Blaster....

DO NOT use an Impact driver, EVER! It will simply twist the bolt off....and leave half still in the hole. 

An old, square shanked screwdriver, one you can "tap" on the handle with a hammer......add a pair of vise grips to the shaft...tap a couple times, try to turn.....tap a couple more times...only this time try to TIGHTEN the bolt....then tap a few more times and then twist the bolt to remove it....Careful..as you may hear a "CRACK" sound as the rusty threads break free.....

Do NOT use visegrips to turn thumbscrews.....you stand a good chance to just twist the head right off. IF you must use the visegrips...keep them in line with the bolt's threads...and NOT at a 90 degree angle....

Another way to soak rusty parts....RBC....Rifle Bore Cleaner.....the full strength stuff the Army uses....


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nathan I’ve had those brushes in my Amazon wish list for a while! Guess I’ll put ‘em in the cart😁
Most of what’s stuck are the thumb screws Liquid Wrench is on the job while I’m doing more traveling.
Can anyone please share the dimensions for a replacement knob?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Couple more travel goodies. An Archimedes style jeweler’s driver (the bit is wrapped in paper because it is too small, and bent) and a Yankee #15 ratcheting flat tipped screwdriver. Folding rule is for scale. Both came from Indiana/Kentucky. Still putting penetrating oil on the 45. Don’t really expect to get anywhere on that until after the outside temps warm up.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

$45 wasn't much of a Bargain....








A #3 And a #4 sized plane....both seem to be by Millers Falls...


----------



## dadindenver (4 mo ago)

Went to an estate sale on the last day, 50% off. Found this hiding in the garage, no price tag.















Asked a worker on the price and she said, it's a bit rusty, $5. went to the cashier and since it was 50% off day, it was $2.50. 
It is a nice little 9 1/4, basically a 9 1//2 without the adjustable mouth. It goes into the pile to be cleaned up.

MikeG


----------

